# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Σύστημα προτεραιοποίησης κίνησης και "περιορισμός" P2P στη Hellas On-Line;

## cosmos

Τις τελευταίες μέρες διαπιστώθηκαν από συνδρομητές ADSL της Hellas OnLine (HOL) χαμηλές ταχύτητες διαμεταγωγής σε δίκτυα P2P, όπως τα δίκτυα Bittorrent και ed2k. Η πρώτη αναφορά για το πρόβλημα πραγματοποιήθηκε στο forum του ADSLgr στις 19 Σεπτεμβρίου. 

Αρχικά θεωρήθηκε ότι το πρόβλημα έχει να κάνει με εξωγενείς καθαρά παράγοντες, όπως το διαθέσιμο bandwidth της HOL με το εξωτερικό, ο αριθμός συμμετεχόντων στο εκάστοτε συγκεκριμένο υλικό που κατεβάζει ο χρήστης από το δίκτυο P2P κτλ

Στην κοινότητα του ADSLgr ξεκίνησε από μέλος της μία συζήτηση στην οποία έγινε η παρατήρηση ότι αν σε ADSL σύνδεση HOL ενεργοποιηθεί η λειτουργία *obfuscation* σε ένα πρόγραμμα p2p, λ.χ. το Azureus, τότε η ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος _πολλαπλασιάζεται_. _Obfuscation_ (σε ελεύθερη μετάφραση "_απόκρυψη"_) είναι μία λειτουργία που διαθέτουν τα σύγχρονα προγράμματα-πελάτες P2P (λ.χ. Azureus, οι τελευταίες εκδόσεις eMule, μTorrent, BitComet καθώς και άλλες) με την οποία τα "κατεβάσματα" του προγράμματος κρυπτογραφείται.

Αυτή η κρυπτογράφηση ενσωματώθηκε στα προγράμματα P2P κυρίως για τον εξής λόγο: στο εξωτερικό πραγματοποιείται η εγκατάσταση από έναν πάροχο Internet συστήματος το οποίο εξετάζει το *περιεχόμενο* των πακέτων TCP/IP, του πρωτοκόλλου δηλαδή με το οποίο γίνεται η μεταφορά πληροφορίας στο Internet. 

Mε βάση κανόνες _ταιριάσματος_, "_αντιλαμβάνεται"_ αν η κίνηση είναι αφορά πλοήγηση (το "σερφάρισμα"), ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο, p2p κτλ. Ένα τέτοιο σύστημα μπορεί λοιπόν να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τον *"χαρακτηρισμό"* της κίνησης αυτής. Σε συνδυασμό με την ύπαρξη ενός συστήματος που προτεραιοποιεί αυτήν την χαρακτηρισμένη κίνηση (όπως QoS/traffic shaping), μπορεί ένας πάροχος *να περιορίσει το συνολικό bandwidth των χρηστών p2p ενός δικτύου (λ.χ. ed2k, bittorrent).
* 

Αντίμετρο στον παραπάνω περιορισμό αποτέλεσε η εξέλιξη λειτουργιών απόκρυψης, στις οποίες αναφερθήκαμε παραπάνω, με τις οποίες ένα πρόγραμμα πελάτης P2P μπορει να *ξεγελάσει* τα συστήματα χαρακτηρισμού κίνησης και QoS/traffic shaping που μπορεί να διαθέτει ένας πάροχος και να πετύχει τη μέγιστη δυνατή ταχύτητα.

Από μέλη της κοινότητας πραγματοποιήθηκε σημαντικός αριθμός δοκιμών, για να εξασφαλιστεί στο μέγιστο δυνατό βαθμό ότι πραγματικά στο δίκτυο της HOL πραγματοποιείται χαρακτηρισμός κίνησης και προτεραιοποίηση με περιορισμό της στη συνέχεια, για συγκεκριμένους τύπους κίνησης (λ.χ. Bittorrent και ed2k). 

Πειράματα των μελών (και συνδρομητών της HOL) ελεγχόμενης μεθοδολογίας πραγματοποιήθηκαν, για να εξαλειφθεί η πιθανότητα ύπαρξης άλλων παραγόντων *(λ.χ. σύγκριση με ταυτόχρονη δοκιμή με άλλους παροχείς, αυστηρά ελεγχόμενες συνθήκες του κατεβάσματος, εξασφάλιση επαναληψιμότητας των αποτελεσμάτων).*

Από τα παραπάνω πειράματα *εκφαίνεται η ύπαρξη συστήματος προτεραιοποίησης κίνησης* στο δίκτυο της HOL και συγκεκριμένα σε συνδρομητές ADSL της, με πιθανή εξαίρεση όσων έγιναν συνδρομητές της στις συνδέσεις 4Mbps ADSL της HOL, καθώς και στους συνδρομητές του προγράμματος "Δίοδος".

Έντονη υπήρξε η επαφή προς το Τμήμα Τεχνικής Υποστήριξης για αυτό το θέμα. Οι απαντήσεις που δόθηκαν κατά κύριο λόγο, σε ερωτήματα περί της ύπαρξης ή μη τέτοιου μηχανισμού στο δίκτυο της HOL, δεν απαντούσαν καταφατικά ή αρνητικά στα τελευταία. 


This work is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution-NoDerivs 2.5 License

Edit: [  by yiapap:
Για τη διαδικασία που μπορείτε να ακολουθήσετε για να ελέγξετε τη δική σας σύνδεση δείτε εδώ
Για να δείτε όλη την εξέλιξη του πως εντοπίστηκε το πρόβλημα, καθώς και γραφήματα που αποδεικνύουν την ύπαρξη του διαβάστε αυτό το νήμα ]

----------


## dantouan

Aν (και οπως φαινεται) ειναι γεγονος αυτο, τοτε οι απωλειες συνδρομητων της ΗΟL αναμενεται να  ειναι μεγαλες.. :Thinking:

----------


## hemlock

Ενα τετοιο "κυκλωμα"  εχει νομικη υποσταση ή οχι? :Thinking:

----------


## kiriakosk

O θείος αρχισε τα δικα του... 
Που είναι μερικοι που φώναζαν για την επιτυχία που θα εχει η HOL με την είσοδο του στην εταιρεία?
Αντέ τώρα οσοι μπήκατε να την κάνετε για αλλού...

----------


## karystos

Εχει αδικο ομως η Χολ? Εγω που γυρναω απο την δουλεια το απογευμα και θελω να σερφαρω η να κατεβασω κατι θα πρεπει να υποστω χαμηλες ταχυτητες γιατι καποιοι εχουν μουλαρομηχανηματα τα οποια δεν κλεινουν ποτε.
Πιστευω οτι αυτο που εκανε η χολ ηταν μια κινηση προστασιας και σεβασμου προς την πλειοψηφια των πελατων της.
Αληθεια τι τα κανετε ολα αυτα τα τεραμπαιτς που κατεβαζετε ορισμενοι? Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το 90% καταληγει στον καδο.

----------


## PopManiac

> Εχει αδικο ομως η Χολ? Εγω που γυρναω απο την δουλεια το απογευμα και θελω να σερφαρω η να κατεβασω κατι θα πρεπει να υποστω χαμηλες ταχυτητες γιατι καποιοι εχουν μουλαρομηχανηματα τα οποια δεν κλεινουν ποτε.
> Πιστευω οτι αυτο που εκανε η χολ ηταν μια κινηση προστασιας και σεβασμου προς την πλειοψηφια των πελατων της.
> Αληθεια τι τα κανετε ολα αυτα τα τεραμπαιτς που κατεβαζετε ορισμενοι? Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το 90% καταληγει στον καδο.


Κατ'αρχήν συμφωνώ 100% μαζί σου, όντως δεν μπορεί να ανέχεσαι τον καθένα που έχει φιλοδοξία να κατεβάσει όλο το Internet.

Τώρα το γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό, είναι θέμα πολλών παραγόντων και άλλης συζήτησης.

Όμως, δεν μπορεί και η HOL (και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος ISP) ενδεχομένως να ακολουθεί τέτοιες πολιτικές και να μην ενημερώνει.

Στην τελική απαιτείται διαφάνεια, και δεν μπορεί να την πληρώνουν όλοι οι χρήστες για χάρη μερικών. Μπορεί αύριο να θελήσεις εσύ να κατεβάσεις κάτι από Ρ2Ρ δίκτυο, γιατί να υποστείς τις συνέπειες;

Αν το θέλει ένας ISP είτε να εφαρμόζει ts πολιτικές αλλά να είναι *διαφανής* ή να ακολουθήσει μία Fair Usage Policy.

Όχι όμως να το παίζει παλαβός!

----------


## aiolos.01

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η ύπαρξη αυτού του μηχανισμού, αλλά το γεγονός οτι ΑΝ ΟΝΤΩΣ υπάρχει, η HOL δεν το λέει πουθενά. 
Αν πριν υπογράψεις τη σύμβαση ξέρεις τι παίζει τότε αποφασίζεις αν θέλεις να πας στην εταιρία αυτή η οχι. Όμως το να στο κρύβουν είναι απλά απάτη !
Δικαίωμα τους να βάλουν οτι θέλουν στο δίκτυο τους, αλλά *ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΝ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ* !

----------


## blackmoon

Απλα δεν αγχωνώμαστε, και αλλάζουμε provider  :Smile:

----------


## Boromir

Πληρώνουμε για να έχουμε απεριόριστο χρόνο σερφαρίσματος, απεριόριστο όγκο down/upload 24 to 24ωρο. Τέτοιες πολιτικές (εάν ευσταθούν πραγματικά) είναι κατακριτέες και οπισθοδρομικές.
Και ΟΧΙ δεν είμαι συνδρομητής της HOL. :Wink:

----------


## PaZzZaRoNNi

pantws to mono sigouro einai oti den paei ston kado... :PP  :Cool:

----------


## Hetfield

> Εχει αδικο ομως η Χολ? Εγω που γυρναω απο την δουλεια το απογευμα και θελω να σερφαρω η να κατεβασω κατι θα πρεπει να υποστω χαμηλες ταχυτητες γιατι καποιοι εχουν μουλαρομηχανηματα τα οποια δεν κλεινουν ποτε.
> Πιστευω οτι αυτο που εκανε η χολ ηταν μια κινηση προστασιας και σεβασμου προς την πλειοψηφια των πελατων της.
> Αληθεια τι τα κανετε ολα αυτα τα τεραμπαιτς που κατεβαζετε ορισμενοι? Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το 90% καταληγει στον καδο.


Εχεις 1000% αδικο. Αφενος μεν γιατι κατι τετοιο δεν αναφερεται στη συμβαση και αφετερου γιατι η καθε εταιρια *ΟΦΕΙΛΕΙ* εξασφαλιζει το μεγιστο δυνατο bandwidth που αναλογει στην εκαστοτε προσφορα, οπου και αν ξοδευεται αυτο. Με λιγα λογια, δεν φταινε οι χρηστες για τα μουλαρομηχανηματα τους οπως λες, αλλα η HOL που δεν εχει μεγαλη διακηνηση με το εξωτερικο ως ωφειλε. Δυστηχως μερικοι ακομα δεν εχετε καταλαβει οτι το Internet δεν ειναι μονο http... Το χειροτερο ομως ειναι οτι μερικες εταιριες κανουν πως ουτε αυτες εχουν καταλαβει τι εστι το πραγματικο Internet...

----------


## karystos

Tι εστι πραγματικο διαδυκτιο? Να κατεβαινουν 24 ωρες το 24ωρο πειρατικα παιχνιδια προγραμματα και ταινιες?

----------


## Hetfield

Οχι, πραγματικο Internet ειναι το ελευθερο Internet...

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

Εχω ενημερωσει ηδη ολους τους φιλους μου που σκεφτονται να βαλουν adsl και σας πληροφορω οτι αν ισχυει κατι τετοιο ΚΑΝΕΙΣ τους δεν προκειται να παει προς hol μερια

----------


## kiriakosk

> Tι εστι πραγματικο διαδυκτιο? Να κατεβαινουν 24 ωρες το 24ωρο πειρατικα παιχνιδια προγραμματα και ταινιες?


Τώρα τι πας να δικαιολογίσεις την HOL δεν καταλαβαίνω. Είσαι 1000% λάθος αυτό που κάνει η ΗOL είναι απάτη.

----------


## Hetfield

Και εκτος απο αυτο, το Bit Torrent ειναι ελευθερο λογισμικο διαμειρασμου αρχειων. Οποιος το χρησιμοποιει, δεν παει να πει οτι ειναι "πειρατης"! Ειναι πιο βολικο γιατι δεν επιβαρυνει τους servers των σελιδων αλλα τους ιδιους τους χρηστες.

----------


## karystos

> Τώρα τι πας να δικαιολογίσεις την HOL δεν καταλαβαίνω. Είσαι 1000% λάθος αυτό που κάνει η ΗOL είναι απάτη.


Μα που ειναι η απατη? Ειναι μια δεδομενη στιγμη δυο χρηστες,ο ενας ανεβοκατεβαζει και ο αλλος σερφαρει,η χολ απλως παιρνει μπαντγουιθ ωστε να προηγηθει το σερφαρισμα.Δεν βλεπω καμια απατη.
Τεσπα,δεν ξανασχολουμε με το θεμα μιας και ειμαι πελατης της φορθνετ.

----------


## Hetfield

Α μπραβο, γιατι να δωσει η καθε εταιρια προτεραιοτητα σε καποιον αλλον; Τα ιδια φραγκα πληρωνουνε. Επισης, το traffic shaping περιοριζει το bandwidth σε αντιθεση με το QoS, το οποιο δινει τις προτεραιοτητες.

----------


## Embraced

Πολύ ωραία λοιπόν. Όσοι συμφωνούν με την πολιτική αυτή του διαχωρισμού των χρηστών σε νόμιμους και παράνομους, ας επιλέξουν την hol. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει το adsl.gr και βλέπουμε τι μας γίνεται.

----------


## Mythos

Διαβαζω τις αποψεις ορισμενων και δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να γελασω η να κλαψω!!!  :What..?: 
Αν ειναι δυνατον να τους φταινε οσοι κατεβαζουν και να μην τους φταιει ο ιδιος ο ISP τους.  :Wall: 
Κυριοι εγω δινω τα λεφτα μου για να εχω μια υπηρεσια π.χ. 1024/256. Αυτες τις ταχυτητες εχω δικαιωμα να τις χρησιμοποιω στα ορια τους για ΟΣΟ θελω γιατι ΓΙ'ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ!!!! 
Αν φταιει καποιος για τις χαμηλες ταχυτητες ειναι ο ISP (και ο ΟΤΕ ισως). Εκει να διεκδικησετε το δικιο σας για τα λεφτα που δινετε. Λες και αυτος που σερφαρει μονο σερνεται ενω αυτοι που κανουν μονιμο downloading πανε σφαιρα!!!
Μα για να σοβαρευτουμε λιγο γιατι ακουμε τρελα πραγματα εδω!  :Stunned: 

Για την πολιτικη αυτη της HOL, ε τι να πεις, ειναι για φτυσιμο οι ανθρωποι, που το κανουν πισω απο την πλατη των πελατων τους. Αλλα τι να λεμε, εδω υπαρχουν και πολλοι που το εγκρινουν.   :Shocked:

----------


## dantouan

> Εχει αδικο ομως η Χολ? Εγω που γυρναω απο την δουλεια το απογευμα και θελω να σερφαρω η να κατεβασω κατι θα πρεπει να υποστω χαμηλες ταχυτητες γιατι καποιοι εχουν μουλαρομηχανηματα τα οποια δεν κλεινουν ποτε.
> Πιστευω οτι αυτο που εκανε η χολ ηταν μια κινηση προστασιας και σεβασμου προς την πλειοψηφια των πελατων της.
> Αληθεια τι τα κανετε ολα αυτα τα τεραμπαιτς που κατεβαζετε ορισμενοι? Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το 90% καταληγει στον καδο.


Διαφωνω μαζι σου 100%, διοτι το τι κανω εγω το bandwith το οποιο πληρωνω ειναι δικο μου θεμα οπως και δικο σου θεμα ειναι να σερφαρεις , τωρα αυτα περι σεβασμου και προστασιας των πελατων πιστευω να τα λες για αστεια (εκτος αν εισαι φανατικος ολυμπιακος :Thumb down: )  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Διαβαζω τις αποψεις ορισμενων και δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να γελασω η να κλαψω!!! 
> Αν ειναι δυνατον να τους φταινε οσοι κατεβαζουν και να μην τους φταιει ο ιδιος ο ISP τους. 
> Κυριοι εγω δινω τα λεφτα μου για να εχω μια υπηρεσια π.χ. 1024/256. Αυτες τις ταχυτητες εχω δικαιωμα να τις χρησιμοποιω στα ορια τους για ΟΣΟ θελω γιατι ΓΙ'ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ!!!! 
> Αν φταιει καποιος για τις χαμηλες ταχυτητες ειναι ο ISP (και ο ΟΤΕ ισως). Εκει να διεκδικησετε το δικιο σας για τα λεφτα που δινετε. Λες και αυτος που σερφαρει μονο σερνεται ενω αυτοι που κανουν μονιμο downloading πανε σφαιρα!!!
> Μα για να σοβαρευτουμε λιγο γιατι ακουμε τρελα πραγματα εδω! 
> 
> Για την πολιτικη αυτη της HOL, ε τι να πεις, ειναι για φτυσιμο οι ανθρωποι, που το κανουν πισω απο την πλατη των πελατων τους. Αλλα τι να λεμε, εδω υπαρχουν και πολλοι που το εγκρινουν.


Το λάθος στην σκέψη σου ειναι οτι  εσύ πληρώσες για 1024  best effort,  μοιραζόμενη  μέ αλλους  χχχ  συνδρομητές,   αλλίως θα μπορούσες πχ να πάρεις ενα καλό μισθωμένο (δεν είναι πολλά  περι 1000 ευρώ τον μηνα)

----------


## EvilHawk

*warning@all* προσέξτε το ύφος και το περιεχόμενο των μηνυμάτων σας, κόσμια και με επιχειρήματα σας παρακαλώ, είναι κρίμα να ακυρώνεται η προσπάθεια να ενημερωθούν οι χρήστες απο ένα απρεπές σχόλιο ....

----------


## aiadas

> Εχει αδικο ομως η Χολ? Εγω που γυρναω απο την δουλεια το απογευμα και θελω να σερφαρω η να κατεβασω κατι θα πρεπει να υποστω χαμηλες ταχυτητες γιατι καποιοι εχουν μουλαρομηχανηματα τα οποια δεν κλεινουν ποτε.
> Πιστευω οτι αυτο που εκανε η χολ ηταν μια κινηση προστασιας και σεβασμου προς την πλειοψηφια των πελατων της.





> Κατ'αρχήν συμφωνώ 100% μαζί σου, όντως δεν μπορεί να ανέχεσαι τον καθένα που έχει φιλοδοξία να κατεβάσει όλο το Internet.





> Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η ύπαρξη αυτού του μηχανισμού, αλλά το γεγονός οτι ΑΝ ΟΝΤΩΣ υπάρχει, η HOL δεν το λέει πουθενά.


Μερικοί έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχουν συλλάβει τη φύση του προβλήματος. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι οι χρήστες, οι οποίοι το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να θέλουν να εκμεταλλευτούν τις υπηρεσίες τις οποίες πληρώνουν, και μερικοί μάλλιστα ακριβά.ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ PROVIDERS, ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΙ ΥΠΟΥΛΑ ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΡΟΥΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΗΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΦΕΛΟΣ, ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΡΟΒΟΥΝ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΕΣ ΕΠΕΝΔΥΣΕΙΣ. Αντί να ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΝ από τους providers αυτό που δικαιούνται, μερικοί στρέφονται ενάντια άλλων χρηστών. Αλήθεια, αν ένα πλοίο ή ένα λεωφορείο ή ένα μπαρ είναι φίσκα και όλοι κολλημένοι σαν σαρδέλες ποιός φταίει; Αυτοί που πλήρωσαν κανονικά ή ο εκάστοτε ιδιοκτήτης, που στοχεύει μόνο στο δικό του ΜΕΓΑΛΟ κέρδος;
Στην τελική, αν οι providers δεν μπορούν να ανταποκριθούν στις απαιτήσεις των πελατών τους, ας μην προσφέρουν και διαφημίζουν τα αντίστοιχα προϊόντα.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Τα p2p δεν είναι μόνο πειρατεία. Είναι και φορείς αρχείων ελεύθερων λογισμικού. Ξεκολλήστε.

Οποιαδήποτε παρεμβολή στην διακίνηση των πακέτων του χρήστη είναι λάθος και κατακριτέα. Ας είναι QoS, traffic shaping, policing, το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι κάποιος "παίζει" με αυτά που στέλνω και λαμβάνω εγώ, χωρίς να έχει το δικαίωμα. Αυτό είναι το ζουμί της υπόθεσης.

----------


## lamesaint

> Μερικοί έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχουν συλλάβει τη φύση του προβλήματος. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι οι χρήστες, οι οποίοι το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να θέλουν να εκμεταλλευτούν τις υπηρεσίες τις οποίες πληρώνουν, και μερικοί μάλλιστα ακριβά.ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ PROVIDERS, ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΙ ΥΠΟΥΛΑ ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΡΟΥΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΗΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΦΕΛΟΣ, ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΡΟΒΟΥΝ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΕΣ ΕΠΕΝΔΥΣΕΙΣ. Αντί να ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΝ από τους providers αυτό που δικαιούνται, μερικοί στρέφονται ενάντια άλλων χρηστών. Αλήθεια, αν ένα πλοίο ή ένα λεωφορείο ή ένα μπαρ είναι φίσκα και όλοι κολλημένοι σαν σαρδέλες ποιός φταίει; Αυτοί που πλήρωσαν κανονικά ή ο εκάστοτε ιδιοκτήτης, που στοχεύει μόνο στο δικό του ΜΕΓΑΛΟ κέρδος;
> Στην τελική, αν οι providers δεν μπορούν να ανταποκριθούν στις απαιτήσεις των πελατών τους, ας μην προσφέρουν και διαφημίζουν τα αντίστοιχα προϊόντα.


Πολύ σωστός ο Αιας. Ακριβώς αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα: ή να μας πουν από την αρχή τι περιορισμούς βάζουν ή να μην τους βάζουν. Όλα τα άλλα είναι εκ του πονηρού. 
Πελάτες χάνουν έτσι και δεν κερδίζουν τίποτα.

----------


## golity

Να συγχαρώ επίσης το adslgr που βάζει στις ειδήσεις τέτοια άρθρα, και δεν τα τρώει η μαρμάγκα, επειδή μέσω της σελίδας διαφημίζεται η εν λόγω εταιρία  :One thumb up:

----------


## caloudika

καταρχην ειμαι καθετα αντιθετος στη πολιτικη του traffic shaping...
θα ηθελα απλα να προσθεσω οτι με το φιλτρο που ενδεχομενως
χρησιμοποιει η HOL, εντοπιζει καθε ειδους πακετα, εκτος απο τα P2P ..

για φανταστειτε καποιον στην εταιρεια να θελησει να δει το email που 
μολις στειλατε...καθολου δυσκολο..το προγραμμα αναγνωριζει το packet,
με ενα απλο redirect το email σας ειναι και δικο του..
δε λεω οτι συμβαινει, ειναι piece of cake ομως..

----------


## kiriakosk

> Μα που ειναι η απατη? Ειναι μια δεδομενη στιγμη δυο χρηστες,ο ενας ανεβοκατεβαζει και ο αλλος σερφαρει,η χολ απλως παιρνει μπαντγουιθ ωστε να προηγηθει το σερφαρισμα.Δεν βλεπω καμια απατη. Τεσπα,δεν ξανασχολουμε με το θεμα μιας και ειμαι πελατης της φορθνετ.


 Αφού σου αρέσει και υπερασπίζεσαι αυτή την πρακτική γιατί δεν πας στην HOL?

----------


## mitsos24

> Μα που ειναι η απατη? Ειναι μια δεδομενη στιγμη δυο χρηστες,ο ενας ανεβοκατεβαζει και ο αλλος σερφαρει,η χολ απλως παιρνει μπαντγουιθ ωστε να προηγηθει το σερφαρισμα.Δεν βλεπω καμια απατη.


Το θέμα δεν ειναι το οτι η ΗΟL κανει ο,τι κανει, το θέμα ειναι αγαπητε karystos το οτι δεν στο λέει! Απλα! Εφ οσων πληρωνω τα ιδια χρηματα με τους υπολοιπους χρηστες εχω τουλαχιστον την απαιτηση να μου φερονται με τον ιδιο τροπο. Αν εσενα σου αρεσει να σε κοροιδευουν και μαλιστα πισω απο την πλατη σου, δικαιωμα σου!

----------


## hemlock

> Αφού σου αρέσει και υπερασπίζεσαι αυτή την πρακτική γιατί δεν πας στην HOL?


καλα κανει και δεν παει στην HOL.
Εψαξε, να βρει και βρηκε, τι bandwidth εχει η forthnet και υπεγραψε συμβολοιο με αυτη.Που το μεμπτο? :One thumb up:  



> Το θέμα δεν ειναι το οτι η ΗΟL κανει ο,τι κανει, το θέμα ειναι αγαπητε karystos το οτι δεν στο λέει! Απλα! Εφ οσων πληρωνω τα ιδια χρηματα με τους υπολοιπους χρηστες εχω τουλαχιστον την απαιτηση να μου φερονται με τον ιδιο τροπο. Αν εσενα σου αρεσει να σε κοροιδευουν και μαλιστα πισω απο την πλατη σου, δικαιωμα σου!


Αυτο ναι ,ειναι κατακριτεο

----------


## Mythos

> Το λάθος στην σκέψη σου ειναι οτι  εσύ πληρώσες για 1024  best effort,  μοιραζόμενη  μέ αλλους  χχχ  συνδρομητές,   αλλίως θα μπορούσες πχ να πάρεις ενα καλό μισθωμένο (δεν είναι πολλά  περι 1000 ευρώ τον μηνα)


Δε διαφωνουμε σε αυτο. Αλλα δε μπορει να φταινε αυτοι που χρησιμοποιουν οτι μπορουν απο αυτο που πληρωσανε για τις χαμηλες ταχυτητες αλλων. Δεν τους κλεβουν το bandwidth, χρησιμοποιουν οσο τους παραχωρειτε.
Το εντονο υφος μου ηταν κυριως για την επικροτηση της τακτικης της HOL, που θα μπορουσε να βρει εναν πιο "εντιμο" τροπο να διαμοιρασει το bandwidth.

ΥΓ. Για να μην παρεξηγηθω κιολας, δεν ειμαι συνδρομητης HOL αλλα OTEnet.

----------


## karystos

Λογαριασμο θα σου δωσω που θα παω?




> Το θέμα δεν ειναι το οτι η ΗΟL κανει ο,τι κανει, το θέμα ειναι αγαπητε karystos το οτι δεν στο λέει!


Αλλο αυτο.

Αλλα δεν λεω τιποτα παρανοικο,αφου το μπαντγουιθ μοιραζεται δια εικοσι χρηστες,καπως θα πρεπει να ικανοποιουντε ολοι οι.

----------


## aiadas

Παιδιά, επί του θέματος. ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η HOL.

----------


## viron

Κάθε εταιρεία έχει ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ να διαμορφώνει εκείνη τις υπηρεσίες που παρέχει , αλλά και ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ να ενημερώνει τους πελάτες της για το τι ακριβώς και το πως παρέχει τις υπηρεσίες της.



> Έντονη υπήρξε η επαφή προς το Τμήμα Τεχνικής Υποστήριξης για αυτό το θέμα. Οι απαντήσεις που δόθηκαν κατά κύριο λόγο, σε ερωτήματα περί της ύπαρξης ή μη τέτοιου μηχανισμού στο δίκτυο της HOL, δεν απαντούσαν καταφατικά ή αρνητικά στα τελευταία.


Τι θα πεί  ούτε καταφατικά ούτε αρνητικά. Δυστυχώς παρόλο που φτιάχτηκαν help desk και τμήματα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών είμαστε ακόμα πολύ πίσω.

Βύρων.



Βύρων.

----------


## CRC

Το πρόβλημα με την HOL είναι ότι προσπαθεί να εμφανίσει ένα Profile σοβαρού και εξίσου μεγάλου σε μεγέθη provider (όπως για παράδειγμα είναι η FORTHnet και η OTEnet) προκειμένου να αναβαθμίσει την εμπορική της εικόνα. Η αλήθεια είναι όμως πως προσαθούν να χτίσουν μια βιτρίνα η οποία δεν έχει απο πίσω της κάνενα σοβαρό και αξιόλογο περιεχόμενο. 


Η HOL -για όσους ξέρουν- αντιμετωπίζει σοβαρά οικονομικά προβλήματα παρά την εξαγορά της. Αντί να προχωρήσει σε αναβάθμιση των κυκλωμάτων με το εξωτερικό προτιμά ν ακαταφεύγει σε λύσεις "πονάει κεφάλι, κόψει κεφάλι". Επίσης έχει αν αντιμετωπίσει και την κατακόρυφη άνοδο της ζήτησης που η ίδια προκαλεί δίδοντας πιλοτικά 100άδες συνδέσεις των 4ΜΒ από όπου και περιμένει να έχει μεγάλα έσοδα στο μέλλον άρα προσπαθεί να αποδείξει πως μπορεί να παράσχει υπηρεσίες τέτιας ποιότητας και ταχύτητας για να καταφέρει να αποκτήσει ένα μικρό μερίδιο πελατών.

Δυστυχώς όλα αυτά τα πειράματα της HOL και την οικονομική της στενότητα την λούζονται η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των πελατών της.

Εγώ θα πρώτεινα την άμεση μετακίνηση όσων από εσάς βρισκονται στο τέλος των συμβολαίων τους και επίσης την συγγραφή επιστολής διαμαρτυρίας προς την HOL και κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο. Σαν ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας και αντίδρασης θα πρότεινα κάτι ακόμα πιο 
εντυπωσιακό αλλα και ουσιαστικό απο την πλευρά του FORUM. Την αφαίρεση κάθε διαφημηστικου banner που υπάρχει στο site και αφορά στην HOL. Έτσι θα έχει και το FORUM την ευκαιρία να παίξει για μια ακόμα φορά ενεργό ρόλο σε αυτή την πονεμένη ιστορία του ADSL στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## MoSKY-7-

Ο παροχέας σου λέει ότι δεν ευθύνεται για τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες που οφείλονται στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ..
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι μπορεί να σου κόβει την ταχύτητα από τα p2p, είναι απαράδεκτο.

----------


## kiriakosk

> Λογαριασμο θα σου δωσω που θα παω?


 Αφού σου αρέσει - ικανοποιεί αυτή η πρακτική το λογικό δεν είναι να γίνεις πελάτης τους? 

  Τώρα όσον αφόρα αν θα μου δώσεις αναφορά πέστα πουθενά αλλού. :Thumb down:

----------


## hypnos

αυτό με τον περιορισμό του bandwidth είναι απλώς ΚΛΕΨΙΑ  :Evil:  ... δηλαδή να πληρώνεις 1Mbit/s και να έχεις μικρότερες ταχύτητες(εστω και σε κάποιο μικρό αριθμό εφαρμογών)? το ότι διακινείται πορνογραφικό/πειρατικό υλικό μέσω internet πρέπει να καταργηθούν (έστω και έμμεσα) τα download? δεν είναι λογική αυτή! μήπως να ψάξουμε και τους άλλους ISP? μήπως μαζι με την αναβάθμιση μπήκε αυτό το συστηματάκι? εγώ έχω ondslkit student (στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης) αναβαθμισμένο στο 768/192 Kbit/s και οι μετρήσεις ήταν/είναι:

πριν την αναβάθμιση(384)               --> 400+ Kbit/s 7 μέρες την εβδομάδα
μετά την ανα(ΥΠΟ?)βάθμιση(768)    --> 250 Kbit/s τις καθημερινές
                                                   --> 550 Kbit/s τα σαβ/κα

με την ιδια σελίδα (με πανω απο 10 μετρήσεις την κάθε φορά http://www.bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/) αλλά και διασταύρωση με άλλες (με ελάχιστες διαφορές)...

τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας....  :Mad:

----------


## mitsos24

> Αλλο αυτο.
> 
> Αλλα δεν λεω τιποτα παρανοικο,αφου το μπαντγουιθ μοιραζεται δια εικοσι χρηστες,καπως θα πρεπει να ικανοποιουντε ολοι οι.


1ον. Φυσικα και δεν θα δωσεις λογαριασμο σε κανεναν σε ποια εταιρια θα πας.
2ον. Συμφωνω οτι μοιραζεται σε 20 π.χ χρηστες αλλα αφ' ενος αυτο το ξερεις εκ των προτερων (για χρηστες που κατεβαζουν συνεχεια εννοω) και αφ' ετερου με αυτες τις μεθοδους παλι δεν ικανοποιουνται ολοι.!!!
Ας αυξησει η εταιρια τις δυνατοτητες της στο κατω κατω.
Και επαναλαμβανω ας το πει δημοσια και ΟΧΙ να το κρυβει. Εμενα προσωπικα αυτο με ενοχλει αφανταστα.

----------


## restinpeace

> Κατ'αρχήν συμφωνώ 100% μαζί σου, όντως δεν μπορεί να ανέχεσαι τον καθένα που έχει φιλοδοξία να κατεβάσει όλο το Internet.
> 
> Τώρα το γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό, είναι θέμα πολλών παραγόντων και άλλης συζήτησης.
> 
> Όμως, δεν μπορεί και η HOL (και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος ISP) ενδεχομένως να ακολουθεί τέτοιες πολιτικές και να μην ενημερώνει.
> 
> Στην τελική απαιτείται διαφάνεια, και δεν μπορεί να την πληρώνουν όλοι οι χρήστες για χάρη μερικών. Μπορεί αύριο να θελήσεις εσύ να κατεβάσεις κάτι από Ρ2Ρ δίκτυο, γιατί να υποστείς τις συνέπειες;
> 
> Αν το θέλει ένας ISP είτε να εφαρμόζει ts πολιτικές αλλά να είναι *διαφανής* ή να ακολουθήσει μία Fair Usage Policy.
> ...


Το προβλημα με τις ταχυτητες στην HOL υπαρχει απο την αρχη του χρονου. Γιατι?
Γιατι η HOL εκανε συνεχως νεες συνδεσεις χωρις να μπορει να τις υποστιρηξει.
Αρα η HOL φταιει.




> Μα που ειναι η απατη? Ειναι μια δεδομενη στιγμη δυο χρηστες,ο ενας ανεβοκατεβαζει και ο αλλος σερφαρει,η χολ απλως παιρνει μπαντγουιθ ωστε να προηγηθει το σερφαρισμα.Δεν βλεπω καμια απατη.
> Τεσπα,δεν ξανασχολουμε με το θεμα μιας και ειμαι πελατης της φορθνετ.


Εγω μπορει να χρησιμοποιω τα p2p για να κατεβαζω επιστιμονικα paper για την δουλεια μου, freeware kai shareware προγραμματα κλπ. ή για να διακινω δικα μου αρχεια. Με πιο δικαιωμα μου το απογορευει?

----------


## nlkrio

> Εγω μπορει να χρησιμοποιω τα p2p για να κατεβαζω επιστιμονικα paper για την δουλεια μου, freeware kai shareware προγραμματα κλπ. ή για να διακινω δικα μου αρχεια. Με πιο δικαιωμα μου το απογορευει?


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: Σωστος!!!

----------


## ssotiris

Έχω adsl από το 2003 , τότε που πρωτοβγήκε στο κοινό, και πήγα σε μια προσφορά της Αcn, και ειλικρινά δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα, τόσο στην ταχύτητα όσο και στο after sale της εταιρίας.
Πάντα εξυπηρετικοί, πάντα ειλικρινείς και πάντα με πραγματικό ενδιαφέρον….δεν θα ξεχάσω ότι μετά από 3 μέρες από την αναφορά ενός προβλήματος που είχε να κάνει με την ιδιομορφία και την πολυπλοκότητα του τοπικού μου δικτύου, με πήραν στο κινητό επί 45min για να με βοηθήσουν εξηγώντας μου την λύση που σκέφτηκαν για ένα δικό μου δικτυακό πρόβλημα .

Το 2006 αποφάσισα να πάω στην HOL (ενώ προσωπικά είχα την χείριστη εικόνα για την εταιρία από την εποχή που το noc της ήταν στην Ερυθραία, εάν θυμάμαι καλά). Ρώτησα όμως και την αγορά και άλλους χρήστες και με έπεισαν ότι τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει και ότι η εταιρία πλέον ανήκει στις σοβαρές του χώρου.
Το ίδιο μου απάντησαν και οι ίδιοι όταν τους έθεσα τους προβληματισμούς μου αναφορικά με την σοβαρότητα της εταιρίας και το τι όνομα είχε στην αγορά.

Παρ’ όλα αυτά πριν υπογράψω πήγα από τα γραφεία τους και μίλησα επί μακρόν με τον προϊστάμενο πωλήσεων και τον τεχνικό προϊστάμενο, εξηγώντας τους ότι το βασικότερο σε μένα είναι η σταθερότητα και η ελεύθερη επικοινωνία.

Μου εξήγησαν ότι όλα είναι καλά, ότι δεν υπάρχει κανενός είδους κόφτης ή περιορισμός στην διακίνηση της πληροφορίας, ότι μου εγγυώνται μέσω του evoice εφάμιλλη του ΟΤΕ τηλεφωνία και ότι εγγυώνται ότι το μόντεμ θα κλειδώνει στην ονομαστική ταχύτητα εφόσον είμαι στην περιοχή κάλυψης τους (αυτό το ρώτησα επίτηδες και εξηγώντας τους παράλληλα ότι είμαι μακριά από το κέντρο και ότι η διατομή του χαλκού σηκώνει οριακά τέτοιου μεγέθους διαμεταγωγή, προστιθέμενη σε αυτή και τον πολλών καφάο μέχρι να φτάσω στο κέντρο ).

Ήμουν από αυτούς που φώναζαν ότι δεν φτάνει το BW που έχει με το εξωτερικό.
Ήμουν ταυτόχρονα και από αυτούς που έλεγαν να δώσουμε χρόνο στην εταιρία να σετάρει σωστά τα μηχανήματά της, να κάνει τις δοκιμές της, και να δώσει μια σωστή υπηρεσία στους χρήστες, και να μην φωνάζουμε τόσο πολύ για τον κόφτη στα 2.5Mbps που είχε επιβάλλει η εταιρία.

Ο καιρός πέρασε και ο κόφτης βγήκε, έγινε και ο διπλασιασμός των ταχυτήτων και άρχισαν τα προβλήματα. 
Η HOL έπαιζε στα 98+% με το εξωτερικό….όλα κοκκίνισαν….

Η εταιρία αντί να είχε φροντίσει εκ των προτέρων να αγοράσει BW με το εξωτερικό…απλά δεν έκανε τίποτα…γνωρίζοντας φυσικά αρκετό καιρό πριν ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα έκανε τον διπλασιασμό στο BW των γραμμών.

Όταν ο κόμπος έφτασε στο χτένι, έψαξε σαν σοβαρή εταιρία που είναι να βρει μια λύση, με την οποία να παίζουν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες κατηγορίες πελατών της καλύτερα. 
Αντί να στήσει ένα σοβαρό QoS, με το οποίο θα όριζε προτεραιότητες στα πακέτα έτσι ώστε πχ το voip να προηγείται του leeching …πήγε και έστησε ένα σύστημα παρακολούθησης και κατηγοριοποίησης των πακέτων, έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να μειώνει την ταχύτητα ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες της.

Τα αποτελέσματα είναι γνωστά σε όλους….ότι είναι p2p και έχει προορισμό το εξωτερικό τρώει limit Up στην ταχύτητα (και downstream και upstream). Προς το παρόν το ftp είναι ανοικτό, το ίδιο και το http.

Εμένα δεν με ενοχλεί τόσο πολύ να κατεβάσω το debian αντί σε 40min σε 80min…εξάλλου δεν υπάρχει χρονοχρέωση…και τέλος πάντων μπορώ να το ανεχτώ μέχρι ένα σημείο, και με ανάλογα ανταλλάγματα από την εταιρία.

Με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα όμως ότι κάποιος παρακολουθεί (ή έχει την δυνατότητα να το κάνει, αφού το κάνει στο p2p μπορεί να το κάνει παντού), τι κινείται από/προς τον κόμβο μου.
Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος ότι αύριο κάποιος δυσαρεστημένος και έτοιμος προς αποχώρηση τεχνικός της hol , δεν σηκώσει προσωπικά και ευαίσθητα δεδομένα μου (τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς , κωδικούς για το ΤΑΧΙS, κωδικούς πιστωτικών καρτών, επαγγελματικά email, συμβάσεις έργων, κλπ).

Η σύμβαση που έχουμε υπογράψει δεν αναφέρει πουθενά ότι θα είχα τέτοιου είδους έλεγχο.
Εάν το έλεγε μέσα , εγώ μπορεί να το είχα δεχτεί, θα είχα πάρει την σύνδεση της HOL για συγκεκριμένη χρήση και θα είχα και μια άλλη για τα προσωπικά μου δεδομένα.
Από την στιγμή που δεν το αναφέρει πουθενά είτε πρέπει να το σταματήσει σε εμάς και να αλλάξει τις συμβάσεις της για τους νέους πελάτες της, είτε να μας ενημερώσει και να μας δώσει την δυνατότητα να συνεχίσουμε ή μη την σύνδεσή μας με την εταιρία….και φυσικά να μας αποζημιώσει για την όλη ταλαιπωρία.

Εάν γίνεται τέτοιου είδους κατηγοριοποίηση/καταγραφή των πακέτων, εκτός από ανήθικο είναι παράνομο….χρειάζεται δηλ. ειδική άδεια για να γίνει…μην το ξεχνάμε και αυτό.

Η HOL προσπαθεί να μπει στο παιχνίδι των μεγάλων, με εξαγορές, με συνεργασίες, με προτάσεις σε χρηματοδοτούμενα προγράμματα, κλπ….αλλά δεν φαίνεται να έχει τα …κότσια να κολυμπήσει στα βαθειά….

----------


## Madness

Είναι μεγάλο λάθος της ΗΟΛ που δεν το λέει.

Ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιεί την γραμμή του όπως θέλει ...ΑΝ ήθελε η εταιρεία να δώσει κάποια ταχύτητα για αυτούς που σερφάρουν μόνο τότε καλό θα ήταν να έκανε αναβάθμιση και οχι να κόβει πρωτόκολλο επικοινωνίας.
Ελπίζω α μην το μιμηθούν και άλλοι πάροχοι και έχουμε όλοι πρόβλημα

----------


## RyDeR

Γιά πείτε μου λίγο, θέλει ένας φίλος να του αγοράσω και να του περάσω ένα bpack 1000. Για ποιά προγράμματα μιλάτε; Μόνο το μουλάρι υπέστει τις συνέπειες του ts ή όλα; Gnuttela, Torrents, μουλαροειδή που κάνουν πολλές συνδέσεις; Dc++ που κάνει λίγες; Επειδή το θέλει (δηλαδή εγώ τον  έπρηξα) για να κατεβάζει συνέχεια με τα σχετικά προγράμματα αναγκαστικά του λέω να πάει αλλού... right?

----------


## Madness

> Γιά πείτε μου λίγο, θέλει ένας φίλος να του αγοράσω και να του περάσω ένα bpack 1000. Για ποιά προγράμματα μιλάτε; Μόνο το μουλάρι υπέστει τις συνέπειες του ts ή όλα; Gnuttela, Torrents, μουλαροειδή που κάνουν πολλές συνδέσεις; Dc++ που κάνει λίγες; Επειδή το θέλει (δηλαδή εγώ τον  έπρηξα) για να κατεβάζει συνέχεια με τα σχετικά προγράμματα αναγκαστικά του λέω να πάει αλλού... right?



ΝΑΙ δυστυχώς όλα τα ρ2ρ

----------


## cosmos

> Εχει αδικο ομως η Χολ? Εγω που γυρναω απο την δουλεια το απογευμα και θελω να σερφαρω η να κατεβασω κατι θα πρεπει να υποστω χαμηλες ταχυτητες γιατι καποιοι εχουν μουλαρομηχανηματα τα οποια δεν κλεινουν ποτε.
> Πιστευω οτι αυτο που εκανε η χολ ηταν μια κινηση προστασιας και σεβασμου προς την πλειοψηφια των πελατων της.


Όπως ανέφερα και στο νήμα από το οποίο ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση, δικές μου προτεραιότητες είναι το voip και το online gaming, εφαρμογές οι οποίες είχαν αρκετά προβλήματα και φαίνεται ότι αυτή η προτεραιοποίηση που βλέπω τις βοήθησε. *Εμένα* *με ωφέλησε δλδ*! Όμως, δεν είναι εντάξει για *σημαντική μερίδα* συνδρομητών. Και με το άρθρο που έγραψα, ίσως ανοίγω τον τάφο μου (μια που πάντα παίζει η HOL να το απενεργοποιήσει και να σταματήσω και να μιλάω και να παίζω από Internet).

Για μένα (και τονίζω για μένα, καθαρά προσωπική άποψη) το επίκεντρο αυτής της ιστορίας δε βρίσκεται στο:αν είναι παράνομη ή παράτυπη η εφαρμογή ενός τέτοιου συστήματος από τη HOL ή οποιονδήποτε ISPαν πρέπει ή δεν πρέπει ένας ISP να λάβει δράση όταν βλέπει ότι τα links με το εξωτερικό δεν του "βγαίνουν", πράγμα που ήταν ξεκάθαρο ότι θα γίνει με τον διπλασιασμό γραμμών και χρήση διεθνών κυκλωμάτων > 50%.αν κατεβάζουν οι χρήστες και νόμιμο υλικό με p2p (ίσως στο 1% των περιπτώσεων)Εδώ το ζήτημα για μένα είναι η εξίσωση των συνδρομητών με ανθρώπους τους οποίους δεν τους αξίζει μια σωστή πληροφόρηση... Οι ερωτήσεις προς την HOL ήταν συγκεκριμένες, καλώς ορισμένες. Οι απαντήσεις ως τώρα ήταν *ό,τι νάναι*. Ειλικρινά, ακόμα περιμένω επίσημη θέση από τη HOL για το θέμα. Ας θυμίσω ότι η Forthnet παλιότερα σε καιρούς με μεγάλα χάλια για τους συνδρομητές της είχε προσφέρει δωρεάν μήνα(ες) ως την επίλυση του προβλήματος.

Παρόμοια προβλήματα αν θέλεις, τελείως όμως διαφορετική η προσέγγιση στη διατήρηση υψηλού μέσου επιπέδου ικανοποίησης πελατών.

Τέσπα, με το άρθρο δεν παίρνω θέση. Καταγράφω κάτι που παρατηρήθηκε και ισχύει με επαρκώς ισχυρή αντικειμενική προσέγγιση. Έχοντας το δεδομένο ότι πιθανώς ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, μπορεί ο καθένας μας ως καταναλωτής να κάνει μια πιο educated/πληροφορημένη επιλογή. Υπάρχει ελευθερία για να αγοράζουμε, εκείνο που συνήθως λείπει είναι η *επαρκής πληροφόρηση* με υπέρ και κατά.

----------


## mem

> *warning@all* προσέξτε το ύφος και το περιεχόμενο των μηνυμάτων σας, κόσμια και με επιχειρήματα σας παρακαλώ, είναι κρίμα να ακυρώνεται η προσπάθεια να ενημερωθούν οι χρήστες απο ένα απρεπές σχόλιο ....


Εύγε που το κάνατε πρώτο θέμα!

Μέμνων.

----------


## ipo

Συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα στην προσπάθεια των μελών του ADSLgr για την διαπίστωση αυτού του χαρακτηριστικού των συνδέσεων ADSL της Hellas On Line, καθώς και στην κοινοποίησή του.

Η εταιρεία έχει το δικαίωμα να φιλτράρει και να ελέγχει ό,τι περνάει μέσα από το δίκτυό της, μόνο εφόσον έχει ενημερώσει προηγουμένως τους πελάτες της για τον έλεγχο και την προτεραιοποίηση των διακινούμενων πληροφοριών.

Χάρη στο ADSLgr, μπορούν πλέον οι πελάτες και οι εν δυνάμει πελάτες της Hellas On Line, να αποφασίσουν αν προτιμούν να έχουν προτεραιοποιημένη διακίνηση δεδομένων ή αν επιθυμούν να συνδεθούν με κάποιον άλλον ISP που παρέχει διαφάνεια στον τρόπο λειτουργίας του δικτύου του, δεν ελέγχει-προτεραιοποιεί τα διακινούμενα δεδομένα και φροντίζει να αναβαθμίσει το δίκτυό του όταν γεμίζει και όχι να περιορίζει την κίνηση των πελατών.

Προσωπικά θα ενημερώσω όλους τους γνωστούς μου για το χαρακτηριστικό αυτό της HOL, ώστε αν θέλουν μη ελεγχόμενη κίνηση να καταφύγουν σε άλλον ISP.

----------


## ipo

> Εύγε που το κάνατε πρώτο θέμα!


Κι άλλη μία φορά από εμένα: Εύγε!

Ελπίζω να παραμείνει σαν πρώτο θέμα, έως ότου η Hellas On Line πάρει υπεύθυνη επίσημη θέση σχετικά με την προτεραιοποίηση.

----------


## alexjm

Για μενα αυτο που γινεται ειναι τραγικο..Ειμαι κατοχος της ΗΟL και 8α ειμαι δυστηχως για ακομα 2 μηνες..Κι ναι οι ταχυτητες απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ ειναι πραγματικα απαραδεκτες.Να περνω απο direψt server μονο με 5kb/s ενω συνηθως το βραδυ περνω με 30kb/s ..?Που ακουστηκε αυτο.Κι ταυτοχρονα μια απλη σελιδα να φορτωνει μετα απο 60 κι 80 δευτερολεπτα..??Ουτε dial-up να ειχαμε ρε παιδια.  Πληρωνω για να εχω μια ταχυτητα κι αυτη θελω να εχω κι με κανεναν περιορισμο οπως δηλωνει το συμβολαιο μου.

Γι αυτο λοιπον σε 1 μηνα κοβω την συνδεση κι παω σε forthnet. Θα πληρωσω λιγο παραπανω.αλλα 8α ξερω τι εχω κι τι μου γινεται. Κατεμε  πολλοι θα φυγουν απο την hol.Θα χασει αρκετους πελατες.Αλλα με τετοιες πραξεις και πολιτικη,,ε τοτε καλα να παθει..

----------


## aroutis

Μη προσπαθούμε να δικαιολογήσουμε τα αδικαιολόγητα, ειναι προφανές οτι η συγκεκριμένη κίνηση -αν όντως αυτό ισχύει- γίνεται κάτω από τις μύτες των συνδρομητών. 

Αν η εν λόγω εταιρεία θέλει να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί, ειναι δικό της το bandwidth, αυτή το πληρώνει, το θέμα ειναι ομως οτι οφείλει να λάβει τις ευθύνες των πράξεων της ενημερώνωντας τους συνδρομητές της οτι εφ΄εξής θα προβαίνει σε τέτοιες ενέργειες, και γιατί το κάνει.

Από τη στιγμή -που από οτι πάντα φαίνεται- δεν το κάνει αυτό αλλά εν αντιθέσει προχωρά σε κινήσεις εν κρυπτώ προφανώς υπάρχει ηθικό ζήτημα.

----------


## Spanos

> Εχεις 1000% αδικο. Αφενος μεν γιατι κατι τετοιο δεν αναφερεται στη συμβαση και αφετερου γιατι η καθε εταιρια *ΟΦΕΙΛΕΙ* εξασφαλιζει το μεγιστο δυνατο bandwidth που αναλογει στην εκαστοτε προσφορα, οπου και αν ξοδευεται αυτο. Με λιγα λογια, δεν φταινε οι χρηστες για τα μουλαρομηχανηματα τους οπως λες, αλλα η HOL που δεν εχει μεγαλη διακηνηση με το εξωτερικο ως ωφειλε. Δυστηχως μερικοι ακομα δεν εχετε καταλαβει οτι το Internet δεν ειναι μονο http... Το χειροτερο ομως ειναι οτι μερικες εταιριες κανουν πως ουτε αυτες εχουν καταλαβει τι εστι το πραγματικο Internet...


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου και επίσης θέλω να πώ οτι *η μεγάλη κατανάλωση bandwidth απο ένα χρήστη δεν συνιστά απαραίτητα την ύπαρξη προγράμματος p2p. Μπορεί εγω να είμαι συνδρομητής σε υπηρεσία streaming και να παίζει η τηλεόραση ολη μέρα, μπορεί να ακούω e-ράδιο ολη μέρα, μπορεί να κατεβάζω μεγάλα αρχεία ολη μέρα απο Http, FTP, μπορεί να μιλάω στο VoIP ολη μέρα ή να τα κάνω ολα αυτά μαζί ολη μέρα γιατί η σύνδεση χρησιμοποιείται απο ολη την οικογένεια και κάποιος ολο και θα κάνει κάτι.*

Έτσι για να μην τα βάζουμε αποκλειστικά με αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν p2p επειδή η σελίδα μας αργεί να ανοίξει. Υπάρχουν και άλλες εφαρμογές που τρώνε bandwidth πχ δοκιμάστε το Chris-TV Online που έχει 1000+ ΤV κανάλια και 600+ ραδιοσταθμούς. Δηλαδή ούτε τηλεόραση να μη βλέπουμε για να μπορούν να ανοίγουν κάποιοι τις σελίδες τους άνετα; Το Internet δεν είναι ανοιγμα σελίδων HTTP μόνο αλλα και πολλά άλλα πράγματα.

Ο κάθε πάροχος είναι υποχρεωμένος να εξασφαλίζει το απαραίτητο bandwidth για όλους, έτσι ώστε να είναι εφικτή η χρήση διαφόρων υπηρεσιών απο το συνδρομητή. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να λέμε οτι βάλαμε ADSL μονο για να ανοίγουμε σελίδες HTTP.

----------


## johnvam

Είναι πραγματικά ντροπή τους αν κάνουν κατι τέτοιο.....

Άντε ρε Forthnet..... Δώσε επιτέλους LLU!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Critter

Εγω παντως που ειμαι και λιγο "Λαμογιο", αν ημουν πελατης της HOL θα σκεφτομουνα πολυ σοβαρα μονο και μονο για το γαμωτο και για την αυδοσια που υπαρχει στην ελλαδα σε ατομικο αλλα και σε εταιρικο επιπεδο, να κανω μυνηση στην HOL να βγαλω και κανα φραγκο.
Προκειται για κλασικη περιπτωση δικης που θα κερδισει ο πελατης γιατι πολυ απλα και ωραια δεν αναγραφονται στο συμβολαιο οι οροι αυτοι.
Αυτος ειναι και ενας λογος που αφού κανανε τη @@@@ δεν το παραδεχονται. Καποιος σου λεει θα το σκεφτει να το κανει.
Παντως αν αποκαλυφθει με στοιχεια οτι πραγματικα εχει γινει κατι τετοιο, ακομα και αν το κανουν undo  :Razz: , ο πελατης πάλι θα κερδισει τη δικη.
Επομενως σκεφτειτε το σοβαρα.

----------


## hemlock

> Εγω παντως που ειμαι και λιγο "Λαμογιο", αν ημουν πελατης της HOL θα σκεφτομουνα πολυ σοβαρα μονο και μονο για το γαμωτο και για την αυδοσια που υπαρχει στην ελλαδα σε ατομικο αλλα και σε εταιρικο επιπεδο, να κανω μυνηση στην HOL να βγαλω και κανα φραγκο.
> Προκειται για κλασικη περιπτωση δικης που θα κερδισει ο πελατης γιατι πολυ απλα και ωραια δεν αναγραφονται στο συμβολαιο οι οροι αυτοι.
> Αυτος ειναι και ενας λογος που αφού κανανε τη @@@@ δεν το παραδεχονται. Καποιος σου λεει θα το σκεφτει να το κανει.
> Παντως αν αποκαλυφθει με στοιχεια οτι πραγματικα εχει γινει κατι τετοιο, ακομα και αν το κανουν undo , ο πελατης πάλι θα κερδισει τη δικη.
> Επομενως σκεφτειτε το σοβαρα.


Τωρα που προλαβαινεις καντο....
Αν βγαλει ανακοινωση εισαι απο χερι χαμενος.Να το ξερεις!!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## ArChEaN

Αφού το bandwidth εστέρεψεν, ας πάνε και ας βάλουν στα νέα συμβόλαιά τους νέες ρήτρες ότι η κίνηση των P2P θα ελαττώνεται, αφού και όποτε υπάρχει πρόβλημα υπερφόρτωσης του δικτύου.

Αν το είχαν κάνει παλαιότερα και είχαν δώσει και μια λογική τίμη στο "πακέτο" ειλικρινά θα ήμουν ο ευτυχέστερος και ο μεγαλύτερος υποστηρικτής της HOL. Στο κάτω κάτω, αν ήθελε θα μπορούσε να γίνει ο Gaming Provider της Ελλάδας, προσφέροντας ελκυστικά πακέτα High Speed, αφήνωντας έτσι όλα τα "κατεβαστήρια" να ταλαιπωρούνται σε άλλα πακέτα ή δίκτυα άλλων εταιριών.

Το πρόβλημα που οι περισσότεροι δεν αντιλαμβάνεστε είναι οτι ο ISP δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα να  μεταχειρίζεται χρήστες του ιδιού πακέτου/σύνδεσης διαφορετικά, αναλόγως με τα δεδομένα που διακινούν. Αν θέλουν να κάνουν TS ας το κάνουν σε καινούργια πακέτα που θα το αναφέρουν ρητά και κατηγορηματικά στους όρους χρήσης και όχι στα μουλωχτά, αρνούμενοι τα πάντα.

Η ιστορία πάντως έχει δείξει ότι όποτε μια εταιρία χρησιμοποιεί ανάλογως τακτικές, πάντα χαμένη βγαίνει.

----------


## hemlock

> Αφού το bandwidth εστέρεψεν, ας πάνε και ας βάλουν στα νέα συμβόλαιά τους νέες ρήτρες ότι η κίνηση των P2P θα ελαττώνεται, αφού και όποτε υπάρχει πρόβλημα υπερφόρτωσης του δικτύου.


Τετοιο πραμα σε συμβολαιο δεν προκυται να μπει στον αιωνα τον απαντα...
Αυτος ειναι ο κραχτης για καθε ISP οπως και το λαθος τους (που δεν αναβαθμιζουν οσο γρηγορα επρεπε τις συνδεσεις τους)

----------


## customer

Συγχαρητηρια στο adslgr για την μετατροπη του θεματος σε ειδηση. (και μαλιστα με κοστος) Ευγε!!!!

----------


## PopManiac

Και να επαναλάβω κάτι - ή καλύτερα να το απομονώσω από προηγούμενο ποστ μου - ρωτώντας και άλλους καλύτερα ενημερωμένους:

Διορθώστε με, αλλά και στο εξωτερικό υπάρχουν τέτοια προβλήματα χρηστών οι οποίοι - απαραδέκτως - επιλέγουν 24/7/365 να έχουν ένα Ρ2Ρ ενεργοποιημένο και κατεβάζουν 500GB το μήνα.

Εκεί όμως δεν χρησιμοποιούν την fair use policy η οποία επισείει και ποινές "αναστολής" συνδρομής τέτοιων χρηστών;

Επομένως, γιατί γινόμαστε στην Ελλάδα βασιλικότεροι του βασιλέως και μάλιστα χωρίς καμία ενημέρωση / προειδοποίηση προς τους χρήστες;

Εννοείται πως το παραπάνω ισχύει *εφόσον όντως* η HOL και οποιοσδήποτε ISP ακολουθεί τέτοια πολιτική!

----------


## Lost

> Εχει αδικο ομως η Χολ? Εγω που γυρναω απο την δουλεια το απογευμα και θελω να σερφαρω η να κατεβασω κατι θα πρεπει να υποστω χαμηλες ταχυτητες γιατι καποιοι εχουν μουλαρομηχανηματα τα οποια δεν κλεινουν ποτε.
> Πιστευω οτι αυτο που εκανε η HOL ηταν μια κινηση προστασιας και σεβασμου προς την πλειοψηφια των πελατων της.
> Αληθεια τι τα κανετε ολα αυτα τα τεραμπαιτς που κατεβαζετε ορισμενοι? Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το 90% καταληγει στον καδο.



Όσο δίκιο έχεις εσύ ,έχω και εγώ αδερφέ!! Έδωσα τα χρήματα μου για να εχώ 384K/128K adsl και δεν είδα πουθενά στο συμβόλαιο μου που διάβασα ότι πρέπει να κανω σερφάρισμα μόνο, ότι αν θέλουν μπορουν να μου περικόψουν υπηρεσίες ή ακόμα και να μην χρήσιμοποιώ όλο μου το bandwdth γιατί η ο isp μου δεν την παλεύει ! Αν μου το έλεγε αυτό απο την αρχή θα μπορούσα να επιλεξω διαφορετικά για το που θα έδινα τα χρήματα μου ή αν ήθελα να τα έτρωγα μπουγάτσες!!!! Την κοροϊδία δεν την ανέχομαι ..αν την ανέχόσουν εσύ φίλε μου, τι να σου πώ.... δικάιώμα σου, όπως και να λες την γνώμη σου για το θέμα πού την σέββομαι!!!
Αν ήταν μάγκιες θα έβγαζαν μια επίσημη ανακήνωση εξηγόντας το λόγο που γίνετε αυτό και αν γίνετε  τελικα και όλα αυτα με αποδείξεις (και  με ένα απλό email  να ειδοποιούσαν τους πελάτες τους!) Εκέι θα το βούλωνα το στόμα μου και δεν θα έλεγα τιποτα... :Whistle: 

Θα σου πώ και και κάτι άλλο χωρίς να έχω κατι μαζι σου προς Θεου....
Ήρθε ποτέ ο ΟΤΕ να σου πει ...Κύριε μου ,δεν θα πέρνετε πλέον 090χχχχχχχ κλήσεις γιατί είναι η μεγαλήτερη απάτη στην σταθερή τηλεφωνία...Δεν θα στο πει ποτέ γιατί από εκεί μπάινουν απίστευτα χρήματα στα ταμεία του ΟΤΕ...!!!
Έτσι και η HOL τώρα _αν και τα P2P προγράμματα είναι κατά ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό ο λόγος της εξάπλωσης το adsl  σε όλες τις χώρες_ η HOL εν μέσο διπλασιασμόυ που υποχρεώθηκαν να κανουν οι ISP'S( μην το ξεχνάμε αυτό) τα έβαλε κατώ και είπε : Υποδομές  *ΜΗΔΕΝ* , να ρήξουμε λέφτά *ΔΕΝ*... *Πάρτε ένα TS και πρόβλημα ...ΟΥΔΕΝ!!
Όχι ,όχι ,όχι!!!!!!!*  :No no:  :No no:  :No no:  :No no:  :No no:  
Για να γλύτώσει λεφτά μία εταιρία εγώ δεν θα γίνω χρήστης περιορισμένων προνομίων όπως και ο καθένας μας νομίζώ!!! Όχι για τα λεφτά ρε παιδιά!!! ΈΛΕΟΣ


Όταν άνοιξα το θέμα δεν περίμενα να πάρει τέτιες διαστάσεις ....Στην αρχή το πήρα στην πλάκα αλλά μόλις είδα την απάντηση που έδωσε η HOL στις ερωτήσεις των παιδιών τρελάθηκα παιδιά αυτα δεν τα κάνει μια σοβαρή εταιρεία *ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΥΛΑ!!!!*
Θέλω να πώ σε όλους ότι εγώ προσώπικα δεν ενδιαφέρουμε τόσο στό ότι δεν δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω ... Άλλα που στις δικιές μου πλάτες και κόβοντας από εμένα υπηρεσίες χωρίς ειδοποίηση και να εξηγούν το λόγο με κοροιδεύουν και με περνάνε για ηλίθιο .Και από πάνω δεν βλέπω να ανταποκρήνονται οι ίδιοί στις υποχρεώσεις τους σαν επαγγελατίες στο ελάχιστο!!

Δηλαδη οι άλλοι ISP γιατί δεν έχουν τέτιο πρόβλημα ή αν θέλετε γιατί δεν το δημιούργησαν προσωρινά λόγο αναβάθμισης για τεχνικόυς λόγους και αν το τελευταίο ισχύει στην περίπτωση της HOL γιατί δεν το λένε απλά...για να δήξοθμε κατανώηση;;; (αλλά δεν ισχύει  :Evil: )!!!!

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

Γιατι πληρωνουμε μια συνδεση και αν θελουμε να την εχουμε ολη μερα ενεργη θεωρω ειναι δικαιωμα μας, Αν η συνδεση σου σερνεται παραπονα στον isp οχι σε αυτους που κατεβαζουν. Αν εσυ μιλας πχ με το κινητο ολη μερα φταις αν το δικτυο κολλαει ?
φιλικα παντα.

ευχαριστω και το adslgr για την ειδηση

----------


## Ianos7

> Tι εστι πραγματικο διαδυκτιο? Να κατεβαινουν 24 ωρες το 24ωρο πειρατικα παιχνιδια προγραμματα και ταινιες?


Ωωωχ... άλλος ένας "νομιμόφρων" πολίτης.

Δεν ξεκολλάτε λέω 'γώ που υιοθετείτε ακρίτως βαρύγδουπους χαρακτηρισμούς όπως "παράνομο", "πειρατικό", "κλεψίτυπο" και δεν ξέρω 'γω τι άλλο για να χαρακτηρίσετε το περιεχόμενο που διακινείται στο διαδίκτυο!

Το διαδίκτυο που γνωρίζω και λατρεύω από το 1996, χωνέψτε το, άλλαξε την ίδια τη φύση του όποιου αντικειμένου ή αγαθού διακινείται ως ψηφιακή πληροφορία.

Η νέα αυτή πραγματικότητα είναι *επανάσταση*. Και αντιμετωπίζεται ως τέτοια: οι απειλούμενοι ψάχνουν να βρουν τρόπους να περιορίσουν την ζημιά που υφίστανται - αν δεν καταφέρουν να σταματήσουν εντελώς τη διακίνηση.΄

Η κίνηση της HOL είναι άλλον ένα όπλο, άλλη μια μέθοδος, στην ίδια αυτή αντιδραστική προσπάθεια περιορισμού της διακίνησης περιεχομένου που ΟΦΕΙΛΕΙ, στη λογική του βιομηχανικού κέρδους, ΝΑ ΜΗΝ είναι ελεύθερη ώστε να μπορεί απροβλημάτιστα να υπερκοστολογείται.

Τώρα το να αρχίσουν και μερικοί χρήστες να χαρακτηρίζουν τους άλλους μισούς (τα 4,99999/5 για την ακρίβεια...) "παράνομους", "πειρατές" και να τους θεωρούν οιωνεί υπεύθυνους για τις "χαμηλές ταχύτητες" που βρίσκουν στο σερφάρισμα, ε! είναι τουλάχιστον για γέλια!!!

(Αν και μάλλον για κλάματα είναι να βλέπεις κάποιον να μασάει τόσο πρόθυμα το κάθε επιχείρημα που εντέχνως κυκλοφορούν οι απο πάνω)

Στο κάτω-κάτω φίλε Καρυστινέ, αν θες μόνο να σερφάρεις μη πληρώνεις 768 ταχύτητες! Και μια PSTN σου φτάνει...

----------


## customer

> Όταν άνοιξα το θέμα δεν περίμενα να πάρει τέτιες διαστάσεις ....


Επισης και εγω δεν περιμενα αυτες τις διαστασεις, οταν εκανα το πρωτο confirmation στο ανοιγμα του θεματος.  :One thumb up:  Και φαινεται οτι η κατασταση ειναι μη αναστρεψιμη. Δεν συγκινειται κανεις. Δεν κουνιεται φυλο απο την εταιρια. Ειμαστε κανονικα γειωμένοι. Καμια ανακοίνωση, καμια ενημερωση, κανενα email. Ομως πισω εχει η αχλαδα την ουρα. :Thumb down:

----------


## karystos

> Ωωωχ... άλλος ένας "νομιμόφρων" πολίτης.


Δεν κανει να απομωνονεις κειμενο το οποιο εχει δωθει προς απαντηση καποιου αλλου.




> Στο κάτω-κάτω φίλε Καρυστινέ, αν θες μόνο να σερφάρεις μη πληρώνεις 768 ταχύτητες! Και μια PSTN σου φτάνει...


Διαβασες πουθενα οτι μονω σερφαρω? Εγραψα οτι σερφαρω και *κατεβαζω*,και εχω και το μουλαρι και το mtorrent.
Λοιπον αν *καποια στιγμη* εχει μπουκωσει το δικτυο και ολα σερνονται πιστευω οτι ειναι προτιμερο 10 χρηστες να σερφαρουν κανονικα παρα καποιος να κατεβαζει φουλ.
Δεν γνωριζω τι γινεται με το δικτυο της Χολ,τι υπηρεσιες προσφερει και μου ειναι παντελως αδιαφορο μιας και σε μενα εχει κατσει η αποψη οτι ειναι χαλια εταιρεια απο την εποχη της pstn που δυο φορες που ημουνα με αυτην το μετανιωσα μιας και η συνδεση επεφτε ανα δεκαλεπτο, κατι που δεν συνεβαινε σχεδον ποτε με την φορθνετ ειτε με την acn.
Εκτοτε εδω και 3 χρονια ειμαι με φορθνετ και εκτος ελαχιστων περιπτωσεων ποτε δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα και θα παραμεινω σε αυτην.
Παρακαλω λοιπον ασχοληθειτε με την Χολ και οχι με εμενα.Εγω ειπα την αποψη μου και εκτοτε πολλοι την εχετε πεσει σε μενα λετε και εγω ευθυνομαι.
Αν δεν γουσταρετε την χολ απλως καντε την με ελαφρα πηδηματακια,υπαρχουν κι αλλου πορτοκαλιες.

----------


## Mefisto

> Εχει αδικο ομως η Χολ? Εγω που γυρναω απο την δουλεια το απογευμα και θελω να σερφαρω η να κατεβασω κατι θα πρεπει να υποστω χαμηλες ταχυτητες γιατι καποιοι εχουν μουλαρομηχανηματα τα οποια δεν κλεινουν ποτε.


Έχουν άδικο οι πολιτικοί. Kαι εμένα που θέλω να οδηγώ τη μοτοσυκλέτα μου άνετα στο δρόμο χωρίς όλα αυτά τα κωλο-αυτοκίνητα με σκέφτεται κανείς?!? Γιατί να υποστώ χαμηλές ταχύτητες, επειδή κάποιοι τριγυρνάν σαν την άδικη κατάρα από δω και από εκεί με τα αμάξια τους??

ΤRAFFIC SHAPING ΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΥΣ ΤΩΡΑΑ!!! 




> Πιστευω οτι αυτο που εκανε η HOL ηταν μια κινηση προστασιας και σεβασμου προς την πλειοψηφια των πελατων της.


Πιστευω οτι αν το κάνει η κυβέρνηση (απαγορεύσει την κυκλοφορία των αυτοκινήτων), θα είναι μια κινηση προστασιας και σεβασμου προς την πλειοψηφια των πολιτών της.




> Αληθεια τι τα κανετε ολα αυτα τα τεραμπαιτς που κατεβαζετε ορισμενοι? Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το 90% καταληγει στον καδο


Πάνω-κάτω, πάνω-κάτω, που διάλο πάτε όλη την ημέρα. Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το 90% κωλοβαράτε ασυστόλως.

ΒΑΝ ΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΑ - ΖΉΤΩ ΟΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ - ΗΑΙL HITL....Ουπςς πάλι μπερδέφτηκα.. :Whistle:

----------


## customer

> ........... καντε την με ελαφρα πηδηματακια,υπαρχουν κι αλλου πορτοκαλιες.


Τωρα μιλησες σωστα. Γιατι μεχρι τωρα μας ελεγες "σε ξενο κολο εκατο ξυλιές" :Whistle:

----------


## JJX

> Εχει αδικο ομως η Χολ? Εγω που γυρναω απο την δουλεια το απογευμα και θελω να σερφαρω η να κατεβασω κατι θα πρεπει να υποστω χαμηλες ταχυτητες γιατι καποιοι εχουν μουλαρομηχανηματα τα οποια δεν κλεινουν ποτε.
> Πιστευω οτι αυτο που εκανε η χολ ηταν μια κινηση προστασιας και σεβασμου προς την πλειοψηφια των πελατων της.
> Αληθεια τι τα κανετε ολα αυτα τα τεραμπαιτς που κατεβαζετε ορισμενοι? Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το 90% καταληγει στον καδο.


Ναι εχει αδικο! ναι, πρεπει να σεβαστει εσενα σαν πελατη και να μην σου προσφερει χαμηλες ταχυτητες για σερφαρισμα αλλα ταυτοχρονα δεν μπορει/δεν πρεπει να περιοριζει εμενα που θελω να κατεβαζω οτιδηποτε, μα οτιδηποτε απο την γραμμη που εχω πληρωσει!

Βασικα, θυμαμαι οταν γραφτηκα οτι μου ειπαν οτι θα εχει προτεριοτητα η φωνη (οκ, το θελουμε αυτο) αλλα οχι οτι θα κοβουν τα p2p.

----------


## Mefisto

> κατεβαζω,και εχω και το μουλαρι και το mtorrent


Ώστε λοιπόν κατέβαζεις και συ από τα άλλα, "τα παράνομα"..και μας έκανες την πάπια.

Ατακτούλη.. :Wink:

----------


## enakos

> Τώρα τι πας να δικαιολογίσεις την HOL δεν καταλαβαίνω. Είσαι 1000% λάθος αυτό που κάνει η ΗOL είναι απάτη.


Μια χαρα ειναι η ΗΟL

----------


## Lost

> Λοιπον αν *καποια στιγμη* εχει μπουκωσει το δικτυο και ολα σερνονται πιστευω οτι ειναι προτιμερο 10 χρηστες να σερφαρουν κανονικα παρα καποιος να κατεβαζει φουλ.



*Προτιμότερο είναι και οι δέκα να σερφάρουν αλλά και ο ένας να κατεβάζει τα κέρατα του!!!! * Και όχι σε βάρος έστω και ενός χρήστη να βολεύουμε προσωρινά 10!! Οι σοβαρόι ISP έτσι θα έπρεπε να σκέφτονταν πιστέυω!!

----------


## HaRRy

Αυτες οι πρακτικές θα είναι και η μελλοντική αντιμετώπιση των ISPs...
Το bandwidth είναι ΠΟΛΥΤΙΜΟ και ΚΟΣΤΙΖΕΙ...
Σιγά-σιγά όλες οι εταιρείες θα ακολουθήσουν την ίδια πρακτική ειδικά όταν σε δέσουν με FULL LLU και τηλεφωνία μαζί...
Στο εξωτερικό ήδη υπάρχει ΟΓΚΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ μετά απο κάποια GB ή υπάρχει πολιτική shaping σε peak times κυρίως... γιαυτό όσο προλαβαίνετε κατεβάστε γιατί θα σφιξουν τα πράγματα ειδικά σε όσους είναι δεμένοι με μεγάλα συμβόλαια...

----------


## karystos

> ΤRAFFIC SHAPING ΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΥΣ ΤΩΡΑΑ!!!


Οι λεωφορειολοριδες σου λενε τιποτα?



> Πιστευω οτι αν το κάνει η κυβέρνηση (απαγορεύσει την κυκλοφορία των αυτοκινήτων), θα είναι μια κινηση προστασιας και σεβασμου προς την πλειοψηφια των πολιτών της.


Αν το κανε στο κεντρο της Αθηνας θα ηταν ευχης εργον.



> ΒΑΝ ΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΑ - ΖΉΤΩ ΟΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ - ΗΑΙL HITL


Ξεχασες τον Ντουτσε  :Very Happy:

----------


## kadronarxis

Α ρε cosmos.
Δύναμη είσαι.
Φωτιές μας άναψες. :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

Τελικά πιστέυω  οτι θα πρέπει να κάνουν κάτι καλύτερο,

πχ  αντι να τα κόβουν όλα,  να κόβουν μονο το  1st  day release  της τάδε  ταινιάς,   ubuntu  και λοιπά δωρεάν ας τα αφήνουν,  ααα με μια μικρή αλλαγή,  αν κατεβάζεις παράνομο υλικο  διακοπη της σύνδεσης αμέσως.

οπότε όλοι εμεις  που απλά σερφαρουμε και κατεβάζουμε νομιμο πράγμα  δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα

έτσι δεν ειναι το ποιο σωστο;

----------


## Ianos7

Υποψιάζομαι, απλά υποψιάζομαι, ότι κάτι ανάλογα συμβαίνει με τον δικό μου ISP (forthnet). Είμαι σε 768 γραμμή μετά την αναβάθμιση (ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΤΟΥΣ, να λέμε και τα καλά), αλλά μέχρι τις 12 τα μεσάνυχτα η ταχύτητα περιορίζεται στο 50% περίπου. Βαριά 45 KB/sec.

Μόνο μετά τις 12 παίρνω ταχύτητες στο download - όχι P2P - >75 ΚΒ/sec.

Αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι θέμα αριθμού χρηστών ή shaping  :Thinking:

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Tι εστι πραγματικο διαδυκτιο? Να κατεβαινουν 24 ωρες το 24ωρο πειρατικα παιχνιδια προγραμματα και ταινιες?


Γιατί εσυ εχεις αυθεντικά windows?

με αυθεντικο antivirus?

και αυθεντικο spyware? 

μηπως τα παιχνιδια σου τα πληρωσες στην εταιρεία?

μηπως το αντιγραφικό σου προγραμμα για cd και dvd το πληρωσες στην Ahead? (nero)

πότε ήταν το τελευταίο αυθεντικό cd που αγόρασες?

ΑΝ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΥΘΕΝΤΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΑ
ΤΟΤΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ
ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

δεν ισχυει διαφορετικο πακετο και προτεραιοτητα για τον gamer, ή τον Mp3 maniac ή τον τσοντόβιο

πληρωνω για ένα bandwidth και δε πεφτει λογος σε κανεναν τι θα το κανω

----------


## hemlock

> Υποψιάζομαι, απλά υποψιάζομαι, ότι κάτι ανάλογα συμβαίνει με τον δικό μου ISP (forthnet). Είμαι σε 768 γραμμή μετά την αναβάθμιση (ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΤΟΥΣ, να λέμε και τα καλά), αλλά μέχρι τις 12 τα μεσάνυχτα η ταχύτητα περιορίζεται στο 50% περίπου. Βαριά 45 KB/sec.
> 
> Μόνο μετά τις 12 παίρνω ταχύτητες στο download - όχι P2P - >75 ΚΒ/sec.
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι θέμα αριθμού χρηστών ή shaping


Ειναι θεμα bandwidth μεγαλε!!!! Οσο και να σου φαινεται παραξενο...
καποιοι διαλεξαν τη φθηνοτερη λυση μαζι με το να ειναι μιλια μακρυα απο τον OTE... :One thumb up:

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατί εσυ εχεις αυθεντικά windows?
> 
> με αυθεντικο antivirus?
> 
> και αυθεντικο spyware? 
> 
> μηπως τα παιχνιδια σου τα πληρωσες στην εταιρεία?
> 
> μηπως το αντιγραφικό σου προγραμμα για cd και dvd το πληρωσες στην Ahead? (nero)
> ...


Αν τα έχει δηλάδη  πάει το επιχήρημα;


Μην κρυβομαστε πίσω απο τα νυχια μας,  όλοι τα p2p τα έχουμε για παράνομο λογισμικο,   ο πάροχος  συμφώνα με το συμβόλαιο έχει την δυνατότητα διακοπής συνδεσής  μέχρι και να σε  δώσει στεγνά,  αντί αυτου   για την ώρα το αφήνουν.

αλλά ξέχασα  το να κατεβάζω  τα "Δωρεαν" μεσω π2π είναι δικαίωμα!!!   :Whistle:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Γιατί εσυ εχεις αυθεντικά windows?
> με αυθεντικο antivirus?
> και αυθεντικο spyware? 
> μηπως τα παιχνιδια σου τα πληρωσες στην εταιρεία?
> μηπως το αντιγραφικό σου προγραμμα για cd και dvd το πληρωσες στην Ahead? (nero)


Ναι τα έχω εγώ, εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα? 
Μήν βγάζετε το θέμα off-topic ....

----------


## apple64

Μόλις ενημέρωσα φίλο που θα αγόραζε αύριο HOL 1024 μετά από προτροπή μου!

Είναι απαράδεκτο αυτό που κάνει. Δεν μπορεί να πληρώνεις 1024 γραμμή και να μην την έχεις επειδή έτσι τους κατέβηκε στο μυαλό! Αν δεν μπορούν να αντέξουν την ζήτηση να μην πουλάνε. Αν θέλουν να πουλάνε να είναι και έτοιμοι να προσφέρουν αυτά που υπόσχονται.


Συγνώμη που το ξέχασα...
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΑΤΕ!!!!

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Επισης και εγω δεν περιμενα αυτες τις διαστασεις, οταν εκανα το πρωτο confirmation στο ανοιγμα του θεματος.  Και φαινεται οτι η κατασταση ειναι μη αναστρεψιμη. Δεν συγκινειται κανεις. Δεν κουνιεται φυλο απο την εταιρια. Ειμαστε κανονικα γειωμένοι. Καμια ανακοίνωση, καμια ενημερωση, κανενα email. Ομως πισω εχει η αχλαδα την ουρα.



φιλε customer... βρηκες εταιρεια
που οταν την ειχα εγώ περίμενα 45 λεπτα στο σταθερο να το σηκωσει τεχνικος
και σαν νεος στο adsl σε ερωτηση μου για ip forwarding τοτε
μου ειπαν ο αρμοδιος τεχνικος λειπει σε συνέδριο, θα σας παρει σε 20 μερες που θα γυρισει
για μένα αυτά τα παιδακια εκει μεσα δεν ειναι εταιρεια

----------


## Enstolos

τα παράπονα σας στον.."θείο".
σαν πολύ γρήγορα ξεχνούν μερικοί πως τον βρίζαμε/τε κάποτε για το καθεστώς των ISDN ("έσμπρωχνε" μέχρι τέλους τα NETMOD με αποτέλεσμα την καθυστέρηση της ADSL τεχνολογίας στην Ελλάδα) και των JEDSPEED (των 250 ευρω παρακαλώ)
και χαρήκατε που πήγε στην HOL? 
ε.. είστε προβληματικοί  :Laughing:

----------


## aapostol

Γιατί γινόμαστε πάλι υπερβολικοί; 
Ο περιορισμός της ταχύτητας για τα p2p είναι μία πολύ χρήσιμη ιδέα που μπορεί να ανεβάσει ραγδαία την ποιότητα της σύνδεσης όλων των χρηστών. Άλλωστε δεν θα πάθουμε τίποτα εάν "παραλάβουμε" μία ταινία με κάποια καθυστέρηση, ενώ είναι πολύ σημαντικότερο να κατεβάζουμε γρήγορα ένα μεγάλο attachment από το mail μας.

Απορώ γιατί δεν βγαίνει η HOL να το πεί ανοιχτά, αφού μπορεί εύκολα να αποδείξει (με αριθμούς) ότι όλοι οι χρήστες βγαίνουν ωφελημένοι με τον περιορισμό της προτεραιότητας ορισμένων μη κρίσιμων εφαρμογών όπως τα p2p.

----------


## anon

> Αν τα έχει δηλάδη  πάει το επιχήρημα;
> 
> 
> Μην κρυβομαστε πίσω απο τα νυχια μας,  όλοι τα p2p τα έχουμε για παράνομο λογισμικο,   ο πάροχος  συμφώνα με το συμβόλαιο έχει την δυνατότητα διακοπής συνδεσής  μέχρι και να σε  δώσει στεγνά,  αντί αυτου   για την ώρα το αφήνουν.
> 
> αλλά ξέχασα  το να κατεβάζω  τα "Δωρεαν" μεσω π2π είναι δικαίωμα!!!



Aντε μπράβο ρε sdikr, γιατί νομίζουν ότι το παράνομο κατέβασμα είναι δικαίωμα!!!!
Και νε ρε tasos-tasos τάχω όλα νόμιμα, τα πληρώνει η εταιρία. Μόνο σε συμβόλαια στην Oracle, στάζει 17,000 ευρώπουλα ετησίως....

Και μην ξαναβάλω τα στατιστικά χρήσης μου.... Που σε ένα μήνα, η μια μόνο εταιρική συνδεση στα 2mbps έχει συνολικα traffic 1,7GB (upload & download μαζί). Λοιπόν, εγώ αφού επιβαρύνω σημαντικό λιγότερο την σύνδεση, δεν έχω περισσότερο δικαίωμα απο σένα που το ξεσκίζεις στο 1,5GB που τραβάω το μήνα μόνο να έχω προτεραιότητα έναντι εσού;;;;; 
Εξάλλου το λέει ότι οι ταχύτητες δεν είναι εγγυημένες, είναι μοιραζόμενες. Ουσιαστικά πληρώνεις για την ταχύτητα που αγόρασες επι το contention ratio, και εαν κανένας σαν και μένα δεν το ξεσκίζει, παίρνεις εσύ (και οι ομοίοι σου) το μερίδιο αυτό για ναχετε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα... Και φωνάζετε και απο επάνω!!! Εγώ τι να πώ;

Δεν θέλω με αυτό να δικαιολογήσω την θέση του ΟΤΕ και των παρόχων. Απλά να λέμε τα σύκα-σύκα και την σκάφη-σκάφη. Απο τον ΟΤΕ και τους παρόχους περιμένω εναλλακτικά σενάρια χρέωσης, ώστε εγώ που θέλω ποιοτική σύνδεση, έστω με cap να την έχω. Αυτός που θέλει να κατεβάζει, με όσο μπορεί να του δώσει (προσέξτε, όσο μπορει την κάθε δεδομένη στιγμή) και unlimited, να τοχει και αυτός. Περιμένω σωστή κοστολόγηση, που δεν κάνει ο ΟΤΕ και η ΕΕΕΤ καθώς και λοιπές αρμόδιες αρχές (καλά εδώ κάνουν γαργάρα πιο σημαντικά, όπως το καρτέλ του γάλακτος, με αυτό θα ασχοληθούν; ) το έχουν κάνει γαργάρα. Ετσι ώστε πλέον να αναπροσαρμοσθούν τιμές και υπηρεσίες σε σωστά πλαίσια. Δεν είναι δυνατόν, πχ ο ΟΤΕ να λέει για απόσβεση, όταν έδειξε προηγουμένος ο yiapap ότι το πολύ σε 4-6 μήνες αποσβαίνει τον εξοπλισμό!!! Γιατί καλώδια και οπτικές είναι άλλες ιστορίες, ήδη στημένα! Θαπρεπε να πουλά την ΑΡΥΣ τουλάχιστον στο 1/4 απο ότι σήμερα....


ΥΓ. 
1) Εαν η HOL μπορεί να προσφέρει καλυτερες υπηρεσίες, δεν με νοιάζουν τα π2π, θα τους προτιμήσω. 
2) Μοιραία ολοι οι πάροχοι θα πάνε σε έλεγχο της κίνησης (το έχω σε πολύ παλιότερο νήμα). Με τις μειώσεις τιμών, θα πρέπει να περιορίσουν τα έξοδα, και σημαντικό κόστος είναι το διεθνές backbone, ειδικά όταν πέσουν οι τιμές απο OKSYA, LLU, ARYS. Τότε ο σημαντικότερος παράγοντας κόστους θα είναι αυτός, και το traffic shaping ο τρόπος για να γλυτώσουν χρήματα. Και οι πελάτες (πλην των π2π) καλύτερες υπηρεσίες.
3) Ολοι οι πάροχοι είναι υποχρεωμένοι να καταγράφουν την κίνηση των συνδρομητών. Σε συνδιασμό με τον ΟΤΕ (και κάθε πάροχο σταθερής τηλεφωνίας - σύνδεσης), μπορούν να ξέρουν ανα πάσα στιγμή ποιός έκανε τι. Δεν καταγράφεται όλο το διακινούμενο περιεχόμενο (είναι αδύνατον), αλλά ας το πούμε απλά οι κινήσεις που γίνονται.

----------


## Enstolos

> Λοιπόν, εγώ αφού επιβαρύνω σημαντικό λιγότερο την σύνδεση, δεν έχω περισσότερο δικαίωμα απο σένα που το ξεσκίζεις στο 1,5GB που τραβάω το μήνα μόνο να έχω προτεραιότητα έναντι εσού;;;;;


όχι είσαι λάθος, δεν έχεις περισσότερο δικαίωμα. έχετε τα ίδια δικαιώματα  :Smile:

----------


## Spanos

> Διαβάσε το συμβόλαιο σου


To συμβόλαιο μου στη Vivodi δεν λέει τίποτα! Το μονο που λέει είναι οτι έχουν ισχύ σε μένα οι διατάξεις της ελληνικής νομοθεσίας και για την τήρηση αυτών των διατάξεων είμαι υπέυθηνος εγώ και οχι ο ISP (αποποίηση ευθηνών). Δεν λέει πουθενα οτι η Vivodi θα ελέγχει τα δεδομένα που κατεβάζω και ανάλογα θα με στέλνει στον εισαγγελέα. Ο ISP δεν είναι αστυνομικός και δεν μπορεί να κάνει τον αστυνομικό, κρατάει κάποια logs και αν κάποιος κάνει κάποια καταγγελία τότε αποκτάει πρόσβαση σε αυτά.

http://www.vivodi.gr/media/PDF/A/25.pdf

----------


## Mefisto

> ότι όλοι οι χρήστες βγαίνουν ωφελημένοι με τον περιορισμό της προτεραιότητας ορισμένων μη κρίσιμων εφαρμογών όπως τα p2p.


Kαλά ρε εργαζόμενε της HOL, είπαμε θα σας δυσφημήσουμε, δεν είπαμε θα σας κλείσουμε..

Μή φοβάσαι, δεν θα μείνεις άνεργος. :No no:  

Δηλαδή η HOL, δεν θέλει τους χρήστες που *ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑΝ* την σύνδεση και *ΠΛΗΡΩΣΑΝ* για να χρησιμοποιούν p2p προγράμματα?? Είναι η ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ θέση της εταιρίας αυτή ή τα βγάζεις από το μυαλό σου?? Το "θείο" το ρώτησες??

Υ.Γ 


> μπορεί εύκολα να αποδείξει (με αριθμούς)


..ψοφάω να δω την απόδειξη.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

..για πάμε.. :Laughing:

----------


## anon

> όχι είσαι λάθος, δεν έχεις περισσότερο δικαίωμα. έχετε τα ίδια δικαιώματα


Το αναφέρω σε σχέση με την δική του λογική. Το ξέρω ότι έχουμε το ίδιο δικαίωμα, με βάση την υφιστάμενη κατάστεση. Απλά ελπίζω να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα, και να αρχίσουν οι εταιρίες (ειδικά με τα LLU που μπορούν να ελέγχουν την κίνηση), να δώσουν και άλλες μορφών ποιότητας υπηρεσίες.... Μέχρι τότε η μόνη εναλλακτική που έχω, είναι με μισθωμένο....

----------


## sdikr

> To συμβόλαιο μου στη Vivodi δεν λέει τίποτα! Το μονο που λέει είναι οτι έχουν ισχύ σε μένα οι διατάξεις της ελληνικής νομοθεσίας και για την τήρηση αυτών των διατάξεων είμαι υπέυθηνος εγώ και οχι ο ISP (αποποίηση ευθηνών). Δεν λέει πουθενα οτι η Vivodi θα ελέγχει τα δεδομένα που κατεβάζω και ανάλογα θα με στέλνει στον εισαγγελέα. Ο ISP δεν είναι αστυνομικός και δεν μπορεί να κάνει τον αστυνομικό, κρατάει κάποια logs και αν κάποιος κάνει κάποια καταγγελία τότε αποκτάει πρόσβαση σε αυτά.
> 
> http://www.vivodi.gr/media/PDF/A/25.pdf


το συμβόλαιο λεει οτι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις χρήση του δικτυου για παράνομες πράξεις,   για πες μου πως θα το γνωρίζουν αυτό;

----------


## lewton

Καταλαβαίνω τα κίνητρα της HOL, αλλά θεωρώ λάθος τον τρόπο που κινήθηκε.
Θα μπορούσε να εφαρμόσει μια "fair-usage" πολιτική, θέτοντας ένα *λογικό* όριο μηνιαίας κίνησης (πχ τα 20GB/μήνα) για τα πολύ φθηνά προγράμματά της (όπως το 4096 με 20,5 €/μήνα) και παράλληλα να έχει και τα λίγο πιο ακριβά (γύρω στα 10€ παραπάνω είναι νομίζω στη Γαλλία) τα οποία δε θα έχουν κανέναν απολύτως περιορισμό.

----------


## sdikr

> Καταλαβαίνω τα κίνητρα της HOL, αλλά θεωρώ λάθος τον τρόπο που κινήθηκε.
> Θα μπορούσε να εφαρμόσει μια "fair-usage" πολιτική, θέτοντας ένα *λογικό* όριο μηνιαίας κίνησης (πχ τα 20GB/μήνα) για τα πολύ φθηνά προγράμματά της (όπως το 4096 με 20,5 €/μήνα) και παράλληλα να έχει και τα λίγο πιο ακριβά (γύρω στο δεκάευρο είναι νομίζω στη Γαλλία) τα οποία δε θα έχουν κανέναν απολύτως περιορισμό.


Δεν υπάρχει 10 ευρώ πουθενά στον κόσμο  :Wink: 

όλα τα πακετα ειναι πάνω απο 20  ευρώ  (με προσφορές κλπ κλπ *χωρίς αναγώγη σε mb)

----------


## anon

Ηδη πιστεύω ότι θα κινηθούν προς τα εκεί, και προσωπικα το θεωρώ σωστό. Η 4ΝΕΤ πχ έχει άλλες προτεραιότητες ήδη για πελάτες με μισθωμένα ή collocated, και μάλιστα με διαφορετική όδευση... Ομως με τις ΑΡΥΣ του ΟΤΕ δεν έχει νόημα, εκτός εαν γίνει dedicated bw ανα πάροχο , ενώ τώρα περνούν χύμα για όλους, με μόνη διάκριση τις τρείς διαφορετικές κλάσεις ταχύτητας...

@spanos έχεις δίκιο ότι απλώς κρατούν logs... Δεν έχεις δίκιο εαν νομίζεις ότι η κρυπτογράφηση που λές σε σώζει.... Η μόνη κρυπτογράφηση που δεν μπορουν να κανουν τίποτα είναι εαν θέλουμε να ανταλλάξουμε εμείς οι δυο με κλειδιά που ξέρουμε οι δυό μας....

----------


## Mefisto

ΟΚ anon κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς ζητάς από έναν παροχέα internet και το σέβομαι. Να μιλήσουμε τώρα για μένα?? Ωραία..

ADSL έβαλα *ΜΟΝΟ* για να χρησιμοποιώ p2p προγράμματα. Πριν υπογράψω, τους ξεκαθάρισα τις προθέσεις μου και τους ρώτησα εάν έχουν πρόβλημα με αυτό. Η απάντησή τους ήταν ότι η HOL είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή για p2p και μου τόνισαν ότι μπορώ να κατεβάζω *ΟΤΙ* KAI *OΣΟ* ΥΛΙΚΟ θέλω χωρίς να με ελέγχει *KANEIΣ* (xωρίς "λογικό όριο" που λέει και ο lewton)
 - "όχι σαν κάποιους άλλους ISP's όπως π.χ η Vivodi, που ελέγχει τι κατεβάζουν οι χρήστες και τους δίνει στεγνά". ΕΤΣΙ *ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ* ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ!!  ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑ ΣΕ *ΑΛΛΟΝ* ISP.

Λοιπόν, ενώ έχω προ-πληρώσει μέχρι και τον Μάιο, μου κόβουν τα p2p, δεν μου επιστρέφουν φράγκο, λέγοντας μου "..αν σ'αρέσει.." "..κάνε μας μήνυση.." "..άλλαξε ISP.." κτλ..

Δηλαδή, η αλητεία σε όλο της το μεγαλείο.

Όλοι εσείς οι κύριοι που συμφωνείτε με αυτές τις πρακτικές, είστε διατεθειμένοι να μου πληρώσετε τα λεφτά που πέταξα σε αυτή τη κωλοεταιρία, από τώρα μέχρι και τον Μάιο ?!?

Πως είπατε?!?...Χμμμ το περίμενα... :Mad:

----------


## sdikr

> ΟΚ anon κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς ζητάς από έναν παροχέα internet και το σέβομαι. Να μιλήσουμε τώρα για μένα?? Ωραία..
> 
> ADSL έβαλα *ΜΟΝΟ* για να χρησιμοποιώ p2p προγράμματα. Πριν υπογράψω, τους ξεκαθάρισα τις προθέσεις μου και τους ρώτησα εάν έχουν πρόβλημα με αυτό. Η απάντησή τους ήταν ότι η HOL είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή για p2p και μου τόνισαν ότι μπορώ να κατεβάζω *ΟΤΙ* KAI *OΣΟ* ΥΛΙΚΟ θέλω χωρίς να με ελέγχει *KANEIΣ* (xωρίς "λογικό όριο" που λέει και ο lewton)
>  - "όχι σαν κάποιους άλλους ISP's όπως π.χ η Vivodi, που ελέγχει τι κατεβάζουν οι χρήστες και τους δίνει στεγνά". ΕΤΣΙ *ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ* ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ!!  ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑ ΣΕ *ΑΛΛΟΝ* ISP.
> 
> Λοιπόν, ενώ έχω προ-πληρώσει μέχρι και τον Μάιο, μου κόβουν τα p2p, δεν μου επιστρέφουν φράγκο, λέγοντας μου "..αν σ'αρέσει.." "..κάνε μας μήνυση.." "..άλλαξε ISP.." κτλ..
> 
> Δηλαδή, η αλητεία σε όλο της το μεγαλείο.
> 
> ...



σου υπογράψανε πουθενα αυτό το πράγμα;
αν όχι touch luck

----------


## anon

@mefisto υπόγραψες κάτι τέτοιο; υπάρχουν τέτοιες ρήτρες; ή υπάρχουν πχ αντίθετες ρήτρες (ότι δηλαδή ο πάροχος έχει δικαίωμα να κάνει το χ ψ ω ; )

Εγώ πάντως που ζηταω SLA, δεν μου δίνουν, όχι μόνο στι ADSL, αλλά ούτε στα GPRS (έχω 50 data gprs), ούτε στα VPN, ούτε καν στα HellasCOM.... Kαι μου λές ότι απαιτείς την μέγιστη θεωρητική της ADSL 24/7 ?????  Tότε μάλλον σε ξεγελάσανε φιλε μου, στεγνά.... Εδώ και στα μισθωμένα δεν στα εγγυώνται αυτά... (στον ΟΤΕ σε περίπτωση διακοπής πχ HellasCOM έχεις δικαίωμα έκπτωσης μόνο το αναλογούν πάγιο, και μόνο εφόσον έχει γίνει αναφορά βλάβης. Η εταιρία δεν έχει καμμία υπαιτιότητα για διαφυγόντα κέρδη, ούτε δίνει χρόνους αποκατάστασης ή ρήτρες. εκτός αν πληρώνεις κάποια μύρια ίσως....)

----------


## Spanos

> Αν μιλάς για iptv,  τότε ειναι διαφορετικό το θέμα,  μιας και ο server  ειναι τοπικά στο dslam,  αν μιλάς για streaming  πάλι μια απο τα ιδια (υπάρχουν και proxy),  και στην  τελική,   δεν μπορείς να το έχεις 24/7  την εβδομάδα


Δεν μιλάω γαι κάτι τέτοιο, μιλάω για κανάλια που εκπέμπουν στο net και ραδιόφωνα. Δεν υπάρχει φυσικά κάποιος τοπικός server. Oλη η κίνηση μεταφέρετε μέσω internet. Υπάρχουν και σχετικά προγράμματα για αυτή τη δουλεία πχ Chris-TV Online. Γιατί να μην το έχω και 24/7; Δύσκολο είναι να έχω την τηλεόραση στο TVOUT και να βλέπει ολη η οικογένεια; Δόξα το θεό βρυκόλακες στο σόι υπάρχουν πολλοί  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν μιλάω γαι κάτι τέτοιο, μιλάω για κανάλια που εκπέμπουν στο net και ραδιόφωνα. Δεν υπάρχει φυσικά κάποιος τοπικός server. Oλη η κίνηση μεταφέρετε μέσω internet. Υπάρχουν και σχετικά προγράμματα για αυτή τη δουλεία πχ Chris-TV Online. Γιατί να μην το έχω και 24/7; Δύσκολο είναι να έχω την τηλεόραση στο TVOUT και να βλέπει ολη η οικογένεια; Δόξα το θεό βρυκόλακες στο σόι υπάρχουν πολλοί


πως εισαι τοσο σιγουρος;

εδώ εχουν peercache   :Wink: 

Και στην τελικη πουθένα δεν λέει οτι θα βλέπεις  ταινιες  απο το αμερικα   :Wink:

----------


## lewton

> Δεν υπάρχει 10 ευρώ πουθενά στον κόσμο 
> 
> όλα τα πακετα ειναι πάνω απο 20  ευρώ  (με προσφορές κλπ κλπ *χωρίς αναγώγη σε mb)


10€ λέγοντας, εννοώ το ακριβό unlimited πακέτο να είναι τόσο περίπου ακριβότερο από το απλό.

----------


## anon

@spanos και εγώ θέλω δρόμους άδειους... τι στο καλο, δεν πληρώνω δημοτικά τέλη, διόδια, τέλη κυκλοφορίας;;;; Θέλω θέση παρκινγκ ακριβώς κάτω απο το σπίτι μου, και όλοι οι δρόμοι άδειοι να πάω σε 10 λεπτά στην δουλειά μου. Φτιάξτε μου αμέσως, εσένα το λέω κράτος, δρόμους με πεντακόσιες λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας. Κλέφτη, υποκριτή κράτος. Μου τα παίρνεις και με βάζεις να μποτιλιαρίζομαι, οι Θεσσαλονικείς το ξέρουν, κάθε πρωί μια ώρα να πάω στην δουλειά μου απο το Ρετζίκι....

----------


## lewton

> ΟΚ anon κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς ζητάς από έναν παροχέα internet και το σέβομαι. Να μιλήσουμε τώρα για μένα?? Ωραία..
> 
> ADSL έβαλα *ΜΟΝΟ* για να χρησιμοποιώ p2p προγράμματα. Πριν υπογράψω, τους ξεκαθάρισα τις προθέσεις μου και τους ρώτησα εάν έχουν πρόβλημα με αυτό. Η απάντησή τους ήταν ότι η HOL είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή για p2p και μου τόνισαν ότι μπορώ να κατεβάζω *ΟΤΙ* KAI *OΣΟ* ΥΛΙΚΟ θέλω χωρίς να με ελέγχει *KANEIΣ* (xωρίς "λογικό όριο" που λέει και ο lewton)
>  - "όχι σαν κάποιους άλλους ISP's όπως π.χ η Vivodi, που ελέγχει τι κατεβάζουν οι χρήστες και τους δίνει στεγνά". ΕΤΣΙ *ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ* ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ!!  ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑ ΣΕ *ΑΛΛΟΝ* ISP.
> 
> Λοιπόν, ενώ έχω προ-πληρώσει μέχρι και τον Μάιο, μου κόβουν τα p2p, δεν μου επιστρέφουν φράγκο, λέγοντας μου "..αν σ'αρέσει.." "..κάνε μας μήνυση.." "..άλλαξε ISP.." κτλ..
> 
> Δηλαδή, η αλητεία σε όλο της το μεγαλείο.
> 
> ...


Είπαν για τη Vivodi ότι ελέγχει τι κατεβάζουμε; 
Αυτό είναι τρελό.
Και να ήθελε η Vivodi να μας παρακολουθεί, θα αντιμετώπιζε ανυπέρβλητα τεχνικά προβλήματα.  :Laughing:

----------


## Stardusted

Δυο λογάκια, απλά. Άντε το πολύ τρία.

Πρώτον είναι απεριόριστης χρήσης η σύμβαση ? Είναι. Μπορώ να κατεβάζω ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ αρχείο 25 ώρες το 24ωρο χωρίς να έχει δικαίωμα κανείς να μου πει κάτι ? Ναι. Γιατί ? 

Γιατί πληρώνω όσα και εσύ φίλε μου που γυρίζεις από την δουλεία και θέλεις να σερφαρεις. 

Δεύτερον, μπορώ να κατεβάζω τα ίδια αρχεία από οπουδήποτε θέλω ? Μπορώ. Έχει σημασία αν κατεβάζω από tucows ή dc++ ? Όχι. 

Τρίτον μερικά παραδείγματα για όσους κράζουν περί πειρατείας μας κλείνουν πονηρά το μάτι και κοζαρουν το επιχείρημα-καραμέλα "έλα τώρα, αφού όλοι ξέρουμε πως αυτό κανείς".

Έχει τύχει να κατεβάζω από tucows προγράμματα για μέρες. Έχει τύχει να κατεβάζω από dc++ videakia που διακινούνται ελεύθερα για μέρες. Έχει τύχει να κατεβάζω tutorials για ζωγραφική γυμναστική και άλλα για μέρες. Tutorials μέσα στα οποία υπάρχουν και video. Έχει τύχει να κατεβάζω mods για games από dc++ για μέρες. Έχει τύχει να κατεβάζω πολλά πολλά ακόμα αρχεία που δεν μπορεί κανείς να μου κάνει μήνυση επειδή βρίσκονται στον δίσκο μου και όχι στον κάδο. 

Μην γυρίσει κανείς να μου πει πως μπορώ κάποια από αυτά να τα βρω και στο web γιατί θα μου ανεβάσει την πίεση. Εγώ όπως και η πλειοψηφία μας θέλω να πιστεύω δεν βάζω νταβάδες στο κεφάλι μου. Μέχρι λοιπόν να βγει κάποιος νόμος ο οποίος θα καθιστά την χρήση ενός από τα P2P προγράμματα ποινικά κολάσιμη και θα μπορεί ο ISP να με δώσει μόνο και μόνο επειδή τα έχω στον δίσκο μου, θα κάνω ότι εγώ θέλω με το b/w που πληρώνω, μέσα στα πλαίσια του νόμου.

Και τώρα αγαπητοί μου όσοι αφελώς και τολμώ να πω ανόητα προσπαθείτε να υποστήριξετε τα ανυποστήρικτα, τι έχετε να πείτε ?

----------


## groove54

Παιδες υπαρχει καποια τετοια μεθοδος (encryption) για το bitcomet που πρεπει να ενεργοποιησω? Μηπως να χρησιμοποιησω καποιον αλλον client με τετοια δυνατοτητα?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## porcupine

οταν αγαπητοί, οι isp Με τις διαφημίσεις τους, μας πιπιλάνε το μυαλό για το multimedia downloading μουσικής και ταινιών, εμμέσως πλήν σαφώς  είναι συνένοχοι στο έγκλημα γιατί μας προτρέπουν να βάλουμε ταχύτερες συνδέσεις για να αποκτούμε ταχύτερα αυτά που θέλουμε.
Απο την στιγμή που η Ελληνική νομοθεσία δεν έχει  θεσπίσει  ακόμα νόμους για το κατέβασμα  μέσω p2p,  δεν τους πέφτει ιδιαίτερος λόγος να κάνουν  εφαρμογή μεθόδων  ελάττωσης της ταχύτητας. 
Ας το γράψουν στις συμβάσεις και ας μας προειδοποιήσουν ανοιχτά να γνωρίζουμε στην τελική τις συμβατικές μας υποχρεώσεις και αν εν τέλει αξίζει να αγοράζουμε 1024 & 2048 και 4096 ή να παραμείνουμε στα 384 γιατί με mails και με browsing, κάνουμε την δουλειά μας άνετα...
ή όπως κάνανε πρίν 3-4 χρόνια, τα προειδοποιητικά emails περί παράνομου λογισμικού, μουσικής και ταινιών,έστω βρέ αδερφέ! στείλε ένα mail που θα μου λές πως επειδή σκίζω την γραμμή αναγκάζω τους λοιπούς χρήστες να μην απολαμβάνουν τα ίδια προνόμια με εμένα.
Ας κόψουν στην τελική, τα download accelerators,dsl optimizers  και όλα αυτά που υπόσχονται ξεζούμισμα της dsl  μέχρι τελευταίας ρανίδος kilobit. :Thumb down:

----------


## sdikr

> Δυο λογάκια, απλά. Άντε το πολύ τρία.
> 
> Πρώτον είναι απεριόριστης χρήσης η σύμβαση ? Είναι. Μπορώ να κατεβάζω ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ αρχείο 25 ώρες το 24ωρο χωρίς να έχει δικαίωμα κανείς να μου πει κάτι ? Ναι. Γιατί ? 
> 
> Γιατί πληρώνω όσα και εσύ φίλε μου που γυρίζεις από την δουλεία και θέλεις να σερφαρεις. 
> 
> Δεύτερον, μπορώ να κατεβάζω τα ίδια αρχεία από οπουδήποτε θέλω ? Μπορώ. Έχει σημασία αν κατεβάζω από tucows ή dc++ ? Όχι. 
> 
> Τρίτον μερικά παραδείγματα για όσους κράζουν περί πειρατείας μας κλείνουν πονηρά το μάτι και κοζαρουν το επιχείρημα-καραμέλα "έλα τώρα, αφού όλοι ξέρουμε πως αυτό κανείς".
> ...


Να στο πω απλά,  αν δεν μπορείς να το βρεις στο web  κάποιο  πρόβλημα υπάρχει  :Wink: 

απο την αλλή πόσο ειναι αυτο που θα κατεβάσεις;
10μβ,  200μβ;
καθε ποτε θα κατεβάζεις;

----------


## Mefisto

> σου υπογράψανε πουθενα αυτό το πράγμα;
> αν όχι touch luck


Σωστός, tough luck..το δέχομαι.

Να σου πω για το VoIP που *ΥΠΕΓΡΑΨΑ* πέρισυ και δεν δούλεψε *ΠΟΤΕ*, ενώ με χρεώνανε για την υπηρεσία?? 
Ενώ το διαφήμιζαν στην TV και στο RAM ότι λειτουργεί στα 384/128, τζίφος!!..μου είπαν ότι θα δουλέψει στα 512/128, ΥΠΕΓΡΑΨΑ με παραπάνω χρέωση, τζίφος!!..

Ζήταγαν τα λεφτά για 6 μήνες τιμολόγια, τους απάντησα με εξώδικο καταγγέλοντας την σύμβαση για μη παρασχεθείσες υπηρεσίες, σταμάτησαν να ζητάν τα λεφτά για 6 μήνες τιμολόγια.

Το γιατί το VoIP δεν δούλεψε ποτέ σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες το διάβασα στο εδώ forum  :Worthy:

----------


## anon

Παιδια διαβάστε τις συμβάσεις, τα ψιλά γράμματα. Διαβάστε να δειτε *τι είναι υποχρεωμένος ο πάροχος να σας προσφέρει (και ο ΟΤΕ με τις ΑΡΥΣ)* Ολα τα άλλα είναι απλά σπέκουλες, βασισμένες σε διαφημίσεις κλπ κλπ. Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό, το δείνα απορυπαντικό διαλύει όλους τους λεκέδες... Εχει κάνει κανείς μήνυση στην εταιρία; Ενα παράδειγμα λέω. Και όλες σχεδόν οι διαφημήσεις με τον έναν ή άλλο τρόπο ουσιαστικά είναι παραπλάνηση.. Αρα αυτό που μένει είναι τα "ψιλά γράμματα".

Θες να κατεβάζεις φίλε μου όσο θέλεις; Ποιός είπε όχι, να μην κατεβάζεις; Εγώ θέλω απλά ποιοτικότερη υπηρεσία, μιας και πληρώνω τα ίδια με σένα, για πολύ μικρότερη χρήση. Ειναι σαν να λέμε ότι τα διόδια πάνε με τον μήνα άσχετα εγώ αν τα χρησιμοποιώ μια φορά το μήνα και εσυ 10 φορές την ημέρα. Ναι ουσιαστικά το ίδιο δικαίωμα έχουμε. Τι είναι δίκιο ρωτάω....

----------


## sdikr

> Σωστός, tough luck..το δέχομαι.
> 
> Να σου πω για το VoIP που ΥΠΕΓΡΑΨΑ πέρισυ και δεν δούλεψε ΠΟΤΕ, ενώ με χρεώνανε για την υπηρεσία?? 
> Ενώ το διαφήμιζαν στην TV και στο RAM ότι λειτουργεί στα 384/128, τζίφος!!..μου είπαν ότι θα δουλέψει στα 512/128, ΥΠΕΓΡΑΨΑ με παραπάνω χρέωση, τζίφος!!..
> 
> Ζήταγαν τα λεφτά για 6 μήνες τιμολόγια, τους απάντησα με εξώδικο καταγγέλοντας την σύμβαση για μη παρασχεθείσες υπηρεσίες, σταμάτησαν να ζητάν τα λεφτά για 6 μήνες τιμολόγια.
> 
> Το γιατί το VoIP δεν δούλεψε ποτέ σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες το διάβασα στο εδώ forum


Ενας απο τους λόγους  που δεν δουλέυει  ειναι και τα p2p,  


απο την αλλη αυτό που γράφεις ειναι ασχετό, εκτός να σου υπογράψαν οτι θα δουλέυει το π2π

----------


## Hetfield

Παιδια, εδω και κανα 10ημερο, η διασυνδεση της γραμμης μου με το εξωτερικο σερωεται σε ολα τα επιπεδα (απο http μεχρι shareaza). Ειδικα σε http, η ταχυτητα μου πεφτει πολλες φορες κατω απο 200kbps. Το Flashget παρολα αυτα διορθωνει καπως την κατασταση. Ολα αυτα με 1024 ΔΙΟΔΟΣ απο Vivodi. Οταν τους πηρα τηλεφωνο, εκτος το οτι περιμενα 45 λεπτα, με παρεπεμψαν σε μια email διευθυνση. Εδω και 4 μερες δεν εχω παρει καμια απαντηση...

----------


## lewton

> Παιδια, εδω και κανα 10ημερο, η διασυνδεση της γραμμης μου με το εξωτερικο σερωεται σε ολα τα επιπεδα (απο http μεχρι shareaza). Ειδικα σε http, η ταχυτητα μου πεφτει πολλες φορες κατω απο 200kbps. Το Flashget παρολα αυτα διορθωνει καπως την κατασταση. Ολα αυτα με 1024 ΔΙΟΔΟΣ απο Vivodi. Οταν τους πηρα τηλεφωνο, εκτος το οτι περιμενα 45 λεπτα, με παρεπεμψαν σε μια email διευθυνση. Εδω και 4 μερες δεν εχω παρει καμια απαντηση...


Mπα, αν μπει η Vivodi στο κόλπο λογικά θα διαπιστώσουμε ότι το http θα αρχίσει να πετάει ενώ τα άλλα θα πέσουν.

----------


## Stardusted

> Να στο πω απλά, αν δεν μπορείς να το βρεις στο web κάποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει 
> 
> απο την αλλή πόσο ειναι αυτο που θα κατεβάσεις;
> 10μβ, 200μβ;
> καθε ποτε θα κατεβάζεις;


Μπορώ ίσως να βρω κάποια στο web, εδώ κι εκεί αν ψάξω πολυ. Δεν θέλω όμως, έτσι μου την δίνει να κατεβάζω όλα μαζί από dc++, έτσι με βολεύει ή ετσι την βρισκω στην τελική. Παρανομώ ? Υπάρχει σχετικός όρος στην σύμβαση μου? . Πρέπει να δώσω λόγο γι αυτό ? 

Και σε πληροφορώ πως τα αρχεία στα οποία αναφέρομαι αριθμούν όγκους πολλαπλάσιους των 100 και 200ων mbs που παραθέτεις ως παράδειγμα.

Το καταλαβαίνεις πιστεύω πόσο απίστευτα και εκτός ορίων παράλογος γίνεσαι.  :Evil:

----------


## sdikr

> Μπορώ ίσως να βρω κάποια στο web, εδώ κι εκεί αν ψάξω πολυ. Δεν θέλω όμως, έτσι μου την δίνει να κατεβάζω όλα μαζί από dc++, έτσι με βολεύει ή ετσι την βρισκω στην τελική. Παρανομώ ? Υπάρχει σχετικός όρος στην σύμβαση μου? . Πρέπει να δώσω λόγο γι αυτό ? 
> 
> Και σε πληροφορώ πως τα αρχεία στα οποία αναφέρομαι αριθμούν όγκους πολλαπλάσιους των 100 και 200ων mbs που παραθέτεις ως παράδειγμα.
> 
> Το καταλαβαίνεις πιστεύω πόσο απίστευτα και εκτός ορίων παράλογος γίνεσαι.


Για να δεις το πόσο παράλογος είμαι,  πάρε το συμβολαιο και πηγαινε σε κάποιον γνωστο δικηγορο

ακόμα πάνε μετα σε εναν τεχνικο δικτυων

----------


## Mefisto

> Είπαν για τη Vivodi ότι ελέγχει τι κατεβάζουμε; 
> Αυτό είναι τρελό.
> Και να ήθελε η Vivodi να μας παρακολουθεί, θα αντιμετώπιζε ανυπέρβλητα τεχνικά προβλήματα


Επί λέξει. μου ανάφεραν ότι ξέρουν περιπτώσεις χρηστών που την στιγμή που κατέβαζαν τσόντες με το limewire, η Vivodi τους πήρε τηλέφωνο και τους είπε να σταματήσουν γιατί θα φωνάξει την αστυνομία. 

"Σοβαρά..?!?" τους ρώτησα..

"Βέεεβαια..?!?" μου απάντησαν..

Κρατιόμουν να μην πέσω κάτω από τα γέλια.. :Laughing:

----------


## anon

> Ενώ το διαφήμιζαν στην TV και στο RAM ότι λειτουργεί στα 384/128, τζίφος!!..μου είπαν ότι θα δουλέψει στα 512/128, ΥΠΕΓΡΑΨΑ με παραπάνω χρέωση, τζίφος!!..


Το VoIP δουλεύει και με 64/64 (hellascom μισθωμένο) άψογα.... Και όντως δεν δουλεύει ούτε με 384/128, ούτε με 512/128, και έτσι κι έτσι με 1024/256.... Απο πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι, που μειωθήκανε οι τιμές στο μισό. Πριν δούλευαν... Μήπως μπορείς να συμπεράνεις γιατί;

----------


## lariser

Η κίνηση της HOL, αν πράγματι ισχύει η είδηση, μόνο κακό μπορεί να της κάνει. Τη στιγμή μάλιστα που έχει χάσει πολλά "τραίνα", με τελευταία την άδεια για WiMAX, δε βλέπω το λόγο για τον οποίο θα πρέπει να τρομάζει τους συνδρομητές που με τόσο ακριβή διαφήμιση απέκτησε (θυμάστε πέρσι τα Χριστούγεννα που είχε γεμίσει τις στάσεις των λεωφορείων με αφίσες :Wink: . Άλλωστε οι καιροί είναι χαλεποί ακόμα για τους εναλλακτικούς και καλά θα κάνουν να περιορίζονται στο ρόλο του ISP και να μην γίνονται αυτόκλητοι ρυθμιστές. Η ενίσχυση των υποδομών τους και η καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση των πελατών τους μάλλον είναι σοφότερη προσέγγιση.

----------


## dkazaz

Συγνώμη αλλά το θέμα είναι πολύ απλό. 


 Η ΗΟL έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να μεταβάλει την υπηρεσία της όπως θεωρεί σωστό. Δεν έχω διαβάσει το συμβόλαιο της αλλά αυτή η ρήτρα είναι συνηθισμένη.  
 ΟΜΩΣ δεν έχει *κανένα δικαίωμα* να το κάνει αυτό χωρίς επίσημη αναγγελία σε όλους τους πελάτες, υπάρχοντες και μελλοντικούς. :No no:  


 Τώρα αν είστε πελάτες της  ΗΟL, πρέπει να έχετε το δικαίωμα να ακυρώσετε το συμβόλαιο σας, αφού η ΗΟL άλλαξε ριζικά τους όρους χρήσης, και στη θέση σας θα το έκανα.


 Αυτή την ιστορία, την έζησα όταν οι Αγγλικοί ISP's άρχισαν να βάζουν fair use policies. Μερικοί το κάνα  στη ζούλα και φάγανε μηνύσεις. Οι σωστές εταιρίες (όπως και η ΒΤ όπου δούλευα), το αναγγείλανε 6 μήνες πριν το κάνουν.


 Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν μια μορφοποίηση της αγοράς, όπου ορισμένοι ISP's συγκεντρώθηκαν στο κομμάτι των απλών χρηστών που θέλουν surfing και που και που να κατεβάσουν κάτι, ενώ άλλοι  ISP's  συγκεντρώθηκαν στους power users και χρεώνουν περισσότερο για unlimited service. Εγώ που κατά καιρούς έκανα 100GB το μήνα πήγα σε έναν από αυτούς. Πλήρωνα €45 για 2Mb unlimited. Οι φίλοι μου που θέλανε γρήγορο σερφάρισμα σε καλές τιμές πληρώνανε €23 για την ίδια ταχύτητα αλλά με όριο 30GB το μήνα.


 Εννοείται ότι κανένας σοβαρός ISP δεν κάνει traffic shaping – είναι ηλίθιο, αφού ένα fair use policy και όριο όγκου είναι πολύ πιο αποτελεσματικό για να κρατά τους πελάτες σε ελεγκτά επίπεδα. Το traffic shaping τιμωρεί τους πάντες, αφού όλοι αργά ή γρήγορα χρησιμοποιούν το p2p για εντελώς κοινότυπους λόγους, όπως να κατεβάσουν (νόμιμα) ένα πρόγραμμα η μια ταινία από ένα download service και δεν μπορείς να τους εμποδίσεις (εκτός για τους πλέων κακής ποιότητος ISP's).  Μερική χρήση p2p δεν έχει καμία σοβαρή επίπτωση στις επιδώσεις ενός (καλού) δικτύου.


 Σε δυνατά δίκτυα, ακόμα και βαριά χρήση p2p δεν έχει σοβαρές επιπτώσεις, αλλά φυσικά αυτά κοστίζουν περισσότερο στον ISP άρα και στον πελάτη.


 Αυτή είναι πάντα η κατεύθυνση της αγοράς ADSL σε όλες τις χώρες, αναπόφευκτα.


 Τώρα για την περίπτωση που κάποιοι εδώ θέλουν και φθηνό ADSL και unlimited downloads, δυστυχώς ξεχάστε το, οι καλές μέρες τελειώνουν αργά ή γρήγορα. Μην στενοχωριέστε όμως πολύ, σιγά-σιγά, τα όρια όγκου ανεβαίνουν, όπως οι απλοί χρήστες θέλουν όλο κι άλλο bandwidth (στην Αγγλία φτάνουν τα 75GB, και μερικοί  ISP's αφήνουν ελεύθερα τα όρια σε ώρες χαμηλής χρήσης (από 10μμ-8πμ). 



Και εδώ το ίδιο θα γίνει. :Cool:

----------


## maxorfo

> Δεν υπάρχει 10 ευρώ πουθενά στον κόσμο 
> 
> όλα τα πακετα ειναι πάνω απο 20  ευρώ  (με προσφορές κλπ κλπ *χωρίς αναγώγη σε mb)



Και όμως στη Γαλλία, που έχει το φτηνότερο ADSL στην Ευρώπη, το κόστος συνδρομής οικιακού ADSL ανά Mbit είναι μόνο 1,5 δολλάριο.
sdikr ρίξε μιά ματιά σ' αυτό το link: http://www.multilingual-search.com/d...16/08/2006/en/
καθώς και στο συνημμένο πίνακα

----------


## anon

> Η κίνηση της HOL, αν πράγματι ισχύει η είδηση, μόνο κακό μπορεί να της κάνει.


Στους πελάτες που θέλουν να τρέχουν π2π. Ομως πρέπει να καταλάβετε κάτι. Η μειοψηφία είναι που τρεχει π2π, και όχι η πλειοψηφία, ειδικά στο εξωτερικό, άσχετα εαν πιάνει το 60-70 % του συνολικού όγκου που διακινείται. Οσο λοιπόν οι πιο απλοί χρήστες μπαίνουν στο ιντερνετ, ξέρετε αυτοί που σερφάρουν λίγο, στέλνουν και κανα εμαιλ, η HOL θα προσφέρει καλύτερες υπηρεσίες σε αυτούς τους πελάτες, και ίσως καταφέρει να πάρει αρκετούς, αν αποκτήσει καλό όνομα στον απλο κόσμο. Ειναι ένα στοίχημα που μπορεί να πιάσει μπορεί και όχι... Θα δείξει... Μην νομίζετε όμως ότι στα ευρυζωνικά υπάρχουν μόνο χρήστες π2π, και είναι αυτοι που μπαίνουν στο adslgr. Ηδη μιλάμε για πάνω απο 200,000 χρήστες....

----------


## Mefisto

> Ενας απο τους λόγους που δεν δουλέυει ειναι και τα p2p


Όταν με έβαζαν να *ΥΠΟΓΡΑΨΩ* δεν το ήξεραν?? Ή μήπως το ξέρουν και συνεχίζουν να χρεώνουν ανύπαρκτες υπηρεσίες, άρα είναι απατεώνες??




> απο την αλλη αυτό που γράφεις ειναι ασχετό, εκτός να σου υπογράψαν οτι θα δουλέυει το π2π


*ΔΕΝ* είναι άσχετο..ήθελα να σου δείξω την λογική με την οποία δουλεύει η HOL και τη αξία που έχουν τα συμβόλαιά της, και ο λόγος των υπαλλήλων της, γενικώς.

----------


## Stardusted

> Για να δεις το πόσο παράλογος είμαι, πάρε το συμβολαιο και πηγαινε σε κάποιον γνωστο δικηγορο
> 
> ακόμα πάνε μετα σε εναν τεχνικο δικτυων


Επειδή κάτι γνωρίζω (καθώς έπεσες στην περίπτωση, και δεν χρειάζεται να το πάω σε δικηγόρο) θα σου τονίσω ξανά το σημείο στο οποίο (κυρίως) παραλογίζεσαι. 

ΔΕΝ κατεβάζω παράνομο υλικό και δεν υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός στο συμβόλαιο μου σχετικός με τον τρόπο με τον οποίο μπορώ η όχι να κατεβάζω νόμιμα αρχεία.

Οι τεχνικοί δικτύων δεν με αφορούν, και δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με το θέμα. Επίσης να σου πω εδώ πως ενώ σου μιλάω ή μάλλον γράφω με σαφήνεια εσύ νομίζεις πως θα στηρίξεις την οποια αποψη σου επάνω σε ατάκες. 

Θα μπορούσα να το κάνω κι εγώ έχει πλάκα, αλλά δεν θα έλεγα πως είναι ότι καλύτερο σε μια κουβέντα επιχειρημάτων.

----------


## anon

ρε μεφιστο, έχεις κάποιο συμβόλαιο, που να σε κατοχυρώνει να τους κυνηγήσεις δικαστικά; Εαν ναί, κάντο... Γιατι απο την αρχή που πήραμε ADSL (είμαι απο τους πρώτους), δεν είχαν κανενα SLA ότι  θα παίζει το α ή το β. (τουλάχιστον με οτενετ & 4νετ, για hol δεν ξέρω).

----------


## Mefisto

Ρε συ anon ή εγώ δεν τα λέω καλά ή εσύ δεν με καταλαβαίνεις!! :Thinking:  

Που είπα ότι έχω συμβόλαιο για τα p2p?? *ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ*

Που είπα ότι θα τους κυνηγήσω νομικά??? *ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ*

Το ρημαδοπαράδειγμα που παρέθεσα για το VoIP ήταν για να πω ότι και συμβόλαιο να υπάρχει ΔΕΝ το σέβονται. (Εκεί, μετά από ατελείωτους μήνες τσακωμού με το λογιστήριό τους και την αποστολή εξώδικου, *ΔΕΝ* τους πλήρωσα τους 6 μήνες)

Πες μου *ΤΙ* δεν κατάλαβες από αυτά που έγραψα?!?

Δεν θα αντέξω άλλη άκυρη ερώτηση..

----------


## Stardusted

Ωραία, λέει στο συμβόλαιο σας τότε πως θα λειτουργούν οι υπηρεσίες mail ? Λέει πως θα μπορείτε να κάνετε surfing στο internet ? 

Άρα μπορεί να τα μεταβάλει και να μην μπορείτε. Και να μην ανακοινώσει και τίποτα, αφού εκείνη κάνει κουμάντο.

Εναλλακτικά θα μπορούσατε να επισκεφθείτε κάποιο ινστιτούτο καταναλωτών, κατά προτίμηση εκτός Ελλάδος και να τους πείτε, "ξέρετε ο ISP μου μια ωραία φθινοπωρινή μέρα αποφάσισε πως δεν μπορώ να κατεβάζω demos από torrents, αλλά δεν μου το είπε."
Ελάτε μετά πίσω για να δούμε εάν αυτό είναι ποινικά κολάσιμο η όχι.

ΥΓ : Ελπιζω να ειναι τυχαιο το γεγονος πως οι moderators δειχνουν τετοιο ζηλο.

----------


## Lord_Rutherford

Πάντως αυτό αν συνεχίσει εγώ θα πάω σε ΗΟΛ (μετά απο ένα χρόνο που λήγει το πακέτο μου)

Εκτός απο τα P2P πάει καλα στα άλλα;

Ποοοοο, τι το θέλανε οι απαράδεκτοι; Τώρα όλοι οι ΧΟΛ θα φύγουν και θα έρθουν σε Φόρθνετ... 

Σας προειδοποιώ! Τα 2Mbit κατεβάζουν με 20! Μην κάνετε σπασμωδικές και επιπόλαιες κινήσεις! looool

----------


## papajohn

Απο όλη τη συζήτηση κατάλαβα πως είμαι *Ο* τυχερός που τον Αύγουστο μετέτρεψα το BPack μου σε Δίοδος!  :ROFL:  

Παιδιά, συγχαρητήρια που το βάλατε 1ο θέμα, θα αναγκαστούν να απαντήσουν.

----------


## Embraced

> Συγνώμη αλλά το θέμα είναι πολύ απλό. 
> 
> 
>  Η ΗΟL έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να μεταβάλει την υπηρεσία της όπως θεωρεί σωστό. Δεν έχω διαβάσει το συμβόλαιο της αλλά αυτή η ρήτρα είναι συνηθισμένη.  
>  ΟΜΩΣ δεν έχει *κανένα δικαίωμα* να το κάνει αυτό χωρίς επίσημη αναγγελία σε όλους τους πελάτες, υπάρχοντες και μελλοντικούς. 
> :


Μπορεί δηλαδή, ενω έχεις υπογράψει για συγκεκριμένα πράγματα, να παει εκ των υστέρων και να τα αλλάξει; Εστω και αν το αναφέρει μετα.

----------


## kiriakosk

> Και όμως στη Γαλλία, που έχει το φτηνότερο ADSL στην Ευρώπη, το κόστος συνδρομής οικιακού ADSL ανά Mbit είναι μόνο 1,5 δολλάριο.
> sdikr ρίξε μιά ματιά σ' αυτό το link: http://www.multilingual-search.com/d...16/08/2006/en/
> καθώς και στο συνημμένο πίνακα
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11719


Και οτι εψαχνα ένα πίνακα να βουλώσω ορισμένα στόματα... :One thumb up:

----------


## Lord_Rutherford

Για να το κάνουμε λιανά: Δεν κατεβάζει καθόλου απο P2P? Έχει μειωθεί η ταχύτητα πολύ/λίγο;

----------


## anon

ρε μέφιστο, αυτό λέω. Δεν δεχονται ρήτρες. Ούτε στα ακριβα μισθωμένα. με χιλιάδες ευρώ το μήνα.... Για να σου δωσω μερικά παραδείγματα. Μεγάλη εισηγμένη εταιρία, μένει χωρίς καθόλου τηλέφωνα και μισθωμένα για καμμια 20αριά μέρες, και μάλιστα μέσα στα Χριστούγεννα. Οι πιέσεις φθάσανε μέχρι υπουργικό επίπεδο... Ο Οτε είναι υποχρεωμένος μόνο να μην μας χρεώσει για τις ημερες που δεν είχαμε σύνδεση. Καμμιά ρήτρα, κανένας όρος, για το πόσες ημέρες για να επισκευάσουν την βλάβη τους, τίποτα. Και μπορούσαν να μας εξυπηρετήσουν εναλλακτικά, εαν θέλανε (μικροκυματικό λινκ φορητό, όπως αυτά στις τηλεοπτικές συνδέσεις).... Νάντα.. Τίποτα. Rien mon ami. Εγώ έχω δεινοπαθήσει πολύ περισσότερο απο δαύτους, όλους απο σένα, μιας και είμαι απο πολυ παλια στην πιάτσα....

Η τακτική όμως να φωνάζουμε ότι πληρώνουμε πχ χιλιάρα και θέλουμε χιλιάρα 24/7, είναι λάθος. Δεν μπορεί να δικαιωθεί τέτοιο αίτημα ούτε σε δικαστήριο, ούτε σε ΕΕ, ούτε σε καμμιά ένωση καταναλωτών. Καταλαβετέ το. Αυτό προσπαθούμε να σας πούμε εμείς, με τόσο ζήλο (όπως παρατήρησαν μερικοί). Αυτο που πρέπει να γίνει είναι πχ να γίνει ορθολογιστική κοστολόγηση απο τον ΟΤΕ για τα κυκλώματα του (που τώρα τα τιμολογεί όσο θέλει κατα το δοκούν). Και πολλά άλλα, αλλά είναι θέμα άλλου νήματος.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Το τί κάνω εγώ με τη γραμμή που μου διαθέτει ο provider είναι δικό μου θέμα. Με ποιό δικαίωμα κρίνει τί είναι ποινικώς διώξιμο; Από όσο μπορώ να ξέρω, μόνο ο εισαγγελέας το κρίνει αυτό, οπότε σε περίπτωση που κρίνει (ο παροχέας) ότι εκτελώ ποινικά διώξιμες πράξεις, καταγγέλει τη χρήση μου στον εισαγγελέα, ο οποίος αναλαμβάνει να εκδώσει τα σχετικά εντάλματα, για να ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία της έρευνας. ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΕΛΕΓΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΖΩΗ. Αν δεν συμφωνούμε σε αυτό, τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα παίδες.

Εκτός των άλλων, θα το ξαναγράψω. Τα p2p ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ παράνομα. Και το http, και το ftp χρησιμοποιούνται για παράνομο υλικό. Αυτό τα καθιστά και αυτά παράνομα; Λίγη λογική δεν βλάπτει!

----------


## Mefisto

Ποια Γαλλία και Αγγλία ρε παιδιά?!? Εκεί ο κόσμος παίρνει 3πλούς μισθούς και CDs κοστίζουν τα μισά. Είδα προχθές στο Μοναστηράκι μονό CD "Τα καλύτερα: Αντώνης Καλογιάννης" 22 Ευρώ!!

Πλάκα μου κάνετε?? Και ο Καλογιάννης έχει να βγάλει δίσκο 25 χρόνια..

Πούλα το 10 ευρώ να το αγοράσω.. to p2p or not p2p λοιπόν??

Οι Άγγλοι με βασικό μισθό πάνε το καλοκαίρι Μπαχάμες, στο Ελλάντα μέχρι τις Μπραχάμες για κανά σουβλάκι.. :Razz:  

Μην συγγρίνετε ανόμοια μεγέθη..

Η ΗOL είναι το θέμα, η *ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ* (ή όχι??) εταιρία στην Ελλλάδα που κάνει traffic shaping και κοροιδεύει τους πελάτες της δηλώνοντας άγνοια..

----------


## Observer

> Στους πελάτες που θέλουν να τρέχουν π2π. Ομως πρέπει να καταλάβετε κάτι. Η μειοψηφία είναι που τρεχει π2π, και όχι η πλειοψηφία, ειδικά στο εξωτερικό, άσχετα εαν πιάνει το 60-70 % του συνολικού όγκου που διακινείται. Οσο λοιπόν οι πιο απλοί χρήστες μπαίνουν στο ιντερνετ, ξέρετε αυτοί που σερφάρουν λίγο, στέλνουν και κανα εμαιλ, η HOL θα προσφέρει καλύτερες υπηρεσίες σε αυτούς τους πελάτες, και ίσως καταφέρει να πάρει αρκετούς, αν αποκτήσει καλό όνομα στον απλο κόσμο. Ειναι ένα στοίχημα που μπορεί να πιάσει μπορεί και όχι... Θα δείξει... Μην νομίζετε όμως ότι στα ευρυζωνικά υπάρχουν μόνο χρήστες π2π, και είναι αυτοι που μπαίνουν στο adslgr. Ηδη μιλάμε για πάνω απο 200,000 χρήστες....


'Ετσι όπως τα ειπε ο φίλος είναι.
Το μόνο μεμπτό στην όλη υπόθεση εάν όντως είναι έτσι και η HOL κάνει κόλπα, είναι πως δεν ενημέρωσε κανέναν , πράγμα απαράδεκτο.
Εγώ θα 'κανα και ανακοίνωση και θα το διαφήμιζα ότι τα p2p είναι 'ανεπιθύμητα" .. θα ΄λεγα "η μόνη εταιρεία που τα περικόπτει προς όφελος των άλλων υπηρεσιών" .. έτσι και τους εταιρικούς πελάτες θα τσίμπαγα .. και θα πούλαγα μόστρα για το voip και θα ξεφορτωνόμουν  τα χαρμανιασμένα παιδάκια που θέλουν άπειρο BW με τις ίδιες οι χαμηλότερες συνδρομές ... στους άλλους ISPs και θα επιβάρυνα τα δικά τους δίκτυα ... :Laughing: 
Οι χρηστες p2p , είναι ζημιά δεν είναι όφελος, άρα καλό είναι να πάνε στους "άλλους" ..
Δεν έχει επιχειρηματικό δαιμόνιο ο έλληνας και ας λένε ... :Thinking:

----------


## shaq141a

Πραγματικά δεν περίμενα να βρει υποστηρικτές η HOL από δύο τόσο γνωστά μέλη του forum. 
Εδώ εταιρίες στο εξωτερικό (με χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα opensource projects, τα updates του WoW και τέλος εταιρίς διανομής ταινιών) χρησιμοποιούν το πρωτόκολλο bitorrent για να διαμιράσουν τα αρχεία τους. Αυτή η καραμέλα με τα νόμιμα και παράνομα πρέπει να σταματήσει. Εγώ κατέβαζα με p2p τα βιβλία του project Gutemberg. Και μη μου πει κανείς γιατί δεν τα κατέβασα από το site. Για 1002 λόγους που θέλω να κρατήσω για τον εαυτό μου. Και φυσικά μην τολμίσει κανείς να μου πει ότι αυτό είναι λιγότερο σημαντικό από το 15 χρονο που κάνει surfing σε τσοντοsites...

Με την ίδια λογική φίλε anon σε λίγο η HOL θα μας περιορίσει το yοutube  γιατί της κλέβει bandwidth, τα voip άλλων εταριών, τα ΙΜ services που δε γουστάρει, την πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο TOR μιας και η ανωνυμία μόνο καλό μόνο για τη διακήνηση παιδικής πορνογραφίας και τα διαγγέλματα του Bin Ladden.

Πάντως το πρόβλημα δημιουργήται και από την ανυπαρξία Ελληνικής p2p scene. Δηλαδή στην Σουδία αν και έχουν 100 Mbps τους παροχούς δεν τους καίγεται και καρφί μιας και προτιμούν να χρησιμοπούν αποκλειστικά σχεδόν private trackers όπου συμμετέχουν μονάχα Σουηδοί. Έτσι το bandwidth από το εξωτερικό είναι τεράστιο. Αντίθετα στην Ελλάδα ο χρήστης προτιμάει να κατεβάσει από χρήστες του εξωτερικού. Εκεί είναι η τεράστια διαφορά, γιατί ενώ για τον ISP το να κατεβάσεις από το εσωτερικό έχει κόστος 0, έχει τεράστιο για να κατεβάσεις από Αμερική. Μία πού καλή λύση θα είναι η δημιουργία συνδέσεων LLU όπου π.χ. 10/1 Mbps όπου θα υπάρχει cap 2/1 mbps για download από εξωτερικό ενώ για την Ελλάδα θα είναι uncapped (μέχρι 10). Νομίζω το έχουν κάνει κάποιες χώρες της Ιβηρικής αυτό. 

Τέλος περί ανωνυμίας. Είναι παράνομο κάποιος να παρακολουθεί τι κάνω στο διαδύκτιο. ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΑ αν από το τι γράφουν τα ψιλά γράμματα, κανείς δεν έχει δηκαίωμα να "κρυφακούει" τις δικτυακές μου επικοινωνίες. Είναι δικαίωμα μου που έχει κατακτηθεί εδώ και αιώνες από κάποιους ανθρώπους που πέθαναν για αυτό. Υπάρχει και στο Σύνταγμά μας και στα Δικαιώματα του ανθρώπου.

----------


## Stardusted

> Το τί κάνω εγώ με τη γραμμή που μου διαθέτει ο provider είναι δικό μου θέμα. Με ποιό δικαίωμα κρίνει τί είναι ποινικώς διώξιμο; Από όσο μπορώ να ξέρω, μόνο ο εισαγγελέας το κρίνει αυτό, οπότε σε περίπτωση που κρίνει (ο παροχέας) ότι εκτελώ ποινικά διώξιμες πράξεις, καταγγέλει τη χρήση μου στον εισαγγελέα, ο οποίος αναλαμβάνει να εκδώσει τα σχετικά εντάλματα, για να ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία της έρευνας. ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΕΛΕΓΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΖΩΗ. Αν δεν συμφωνούμε σε αυτό, τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα παίδες.
> 
> Εκτός των άλλων, θα το ξαναγράψω. Τα p2p ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ παράνομα. Και το http, και το ftp χρησιμοποιούνται για παράνομο υλικό. Αυτό τα καθιστά και αυτά παράνομα; Λίγη λογική δεν βλάπτει!


ΠΕΣΤΑ!!! πεστα γιατι θα με στειλουν με αυτα που διαβαζω σημερα...

ΥΓ : Αλλη μια φορα, ελπιζω να ειναι τυχαιο που βλεπω καποια ατομα με τοσο ζηλο να υποστηριζουν την HOL. Γιατι βλεπω και πολλες διαφημισουλες της εδω...

----------


## anon

μπράβο ρε observer, να και ένας που με καταλαβαίνει. Συμφωνώ ότι εφόσον προτίθεται να αλλάξει την πρακτική της θα έπρεπε να ενημερώσει έγκαιρα, δίνοντας το δικαίωμα αποχώρησης με επιστροφή χρημάτων για τον αναλογούν χρόνο... Αυτό θα ήταν τίμια αντιμετώπιση.

ΥΓ. Οσο για τα π2π. Συμφωνώ ότι δεν είναι όλα παράνομα. Το σημαντικό ποσοστό είναι όμως. Και εγώ κατεβάζω linux distributions με torrent. Ωστόσο όμως πρέπει να καταλάβετε κάτι. Τα π2π είναι πρωτόκολλα τύπου batch. Τα βάζεις και τα αφήνεις να κατεβάζουν. Δεν σε πειράζει εαν την δεδομένη στιγμή, τρέχουν με 20 ή με 200 εκτός βέβαια στο συνολικά απαιτούμενο χρόνο για να κατέβει αυτό που θέλεις. Ενώ σχεδόν όλα τα υπόλοιπα πρωτόκολλα είναι πιο διαδραστικά έως πραγματικού χρόνου, και απαιτούν καλύτερη ποιότητα, ταχύτερη ανταπόκριση. Και δυστυχως με την τωρινή κατάσταση όλοι ταλαιπωρούνται. 

Το σημείο όμως είναι ότι μαλώνουμε γιατί δεν έχουμε την απαιτούμενη ταχύτητα, ειδικά με τον διπλασιασμό. Είχα γράψει παλιότερα, μακάρι με τον διπλασιασμό να διατηρηθεί το contention ratio. Εαν συνεχιστεί η κατάσταση αυτή, και δεν είναι κάτι παροδικό μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση, θα σημαίνει ότι ο ΟΤΕ βασικά (και οι πάροχοι), με την αθρόα είσοδο χρηστών τελευταίως (που όντας τελευταίοι θα είναι σίγουρα κατα το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστο και light) κάνανε την εκτίμηση ότι δεν θα χρειαστούν αναβάθμιση, τουλάχιστον σημαντική. Τα γεγονότα τουλάχιστον αυτό δείχνουν, και απο την πλευρά των παρόχων. Αρα με λίγα λόγια, οταν μας λέγανε ότι είχαμε 1/20 τώρα θα έχει πάει 1/60 μην πω 1/100..... Ομως μια ορθολογιστική κοστολόγηση θα ανάγκαζε είτε να κατεβάσει τις τιμές ο ΟΤΕ, είτε να ανεβάσει τις ταχύτητες και στο backbone (αλλιώς θα κατηγορειτο για αισχροκέρδεια).... Χωρίς κοστολόγηση, ο ΟΤΕ λέει αυθαίρετα μου κοστίζει τόσο, και θέλω πέντε χρόνια για απόσβεση (και όχι πέντε μήνες όπως είναι στην πραγματικότητα....)




> Γιατι βλεπω και πολλες διαφημισουλες της εδω...


Ελπίζω να γνωρίζεις ότι κανείς δεν βγάζει λεφτά απο εδώ, το αντίθετο μάλιστα. Και οι διαφημίσεις, εστω απο την HOL, ή τον ΟΤΕ που τόσο αγαπάμε όλοι, χρειάζονται, γιατί κάποιος πρέπει να πληρώνει για το ρημαδοσέρβερ και το bw που χρειάζεται (κάποια GB κίνηση κάθε μέρα).

----------


## Mefisto

> Δεν μπορεί να δικαιωθεί τέτοιο αίτημα ούτε σε δικαστήριο, ούτε σε ΕΕ, ούτε σε καμμιά ένωση καταναλωτών.


*ΔΕΝ* είπα ποτέ τέτοιο πράγμα..μάλλιασε η γλώσσα μου να στο λέω, εσύ εκεί..!!




> Η τακτική όμως να φωνάζουμε ότι πληρώνουμε πχ χιλιάρα και θέλουμε χιλιάρα 24/7, είναι λάθος


Δεν έχω την απαίτηση να κατεβάζω με 96Κbs που είναι η θεωρητική μάξιμουμ ταχύτητα για 768/192.

Να κατεβάζω με 20Κbps είναι πολλά?? Ας πούμε ότι είναι..

Με 10 Κbs?? *ΠΑΛΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ??
*
Ε..με πόσα τότε?!?  Με 5Kbs είμαστε εντάξει, για πες μου anon??

Πριν το τικάρω το protocol obsfucation κατέβαζα με 500bs maximum για μέρες..τώρα με 3-4ΚBs αραιά και που. 
Είχα 384/128 για πάνω από έναν χρόνο επειδή ακριβώς δεν βιαζόμουν να κατεβάσω. Τώρα όμως είναι όλα σαν σταματημένα..

Γι'αυτό άσε τα 24/7 με τις 1000ρες  και τις ορθολογιστικές κοστολογίσεις για τους αλήτες του ΟΤΕ κτλ. Το ξέρεις ότι σε χώρες στη Δυτική Ευρώπη το ISDN και οι αστικές κλήσεις εδώ και 6 χρόνια είναι τσάμπα?? Ο χρήστης στη Σουηδία ήτανν μονίμως on-line με ISDN και μίλαγε ώρες στην άλλη γραμμή χωρίς χρέωση.

Αυτή την μιζέρια δεν μπορώ ρε γαμώτο..την νοοτροπία ότι δίκαια μας κάνουν ότι μας κάνουν και πρέπει να μας κάνουν κι' άλλα..βέεεβαια, έτσι είναι το σωστό. 

Να μην διεκδικήσουμε αυτό που μας αξίζει (ΟΧΙ anon δεν εννοώ δικαστικώς!!) και να πληρώνουμε για να μην ενοχληθεί ο "θείος". Και είναι και φτωχός ο κακομοίρης..!!

----------


## Stardusted

> μπράβο ρε observer, να και ένας που με καταλαβαίνει. Συμφωνώ ότι εφόσον προτίθεται να αλλάξει την πρακτική της θα έπρεπε να ενημερώσει έγκαιρα, δίνοντας το δικαίωμα αποχώρησης με επιστροφή χρημάτων για τον αναλογούν χρόνο... Αυτό θα ήταν τίμια αντιμετώπιση.
> 
> ΥΓ. Οσο για τα π2π. Συμφωνώ ότι δεν είναι όλα παράνομα. Το σημαντικό ποσοστό είναι όμως. Και εγώ κατεβάζω linux distributions με torrent. Ωστόσο όμως πρέπει να καταλάβετε κάτι. Τα π2π είναι πρωτόκολλα τύπου batch. Τα βάζεις και τα αφήνεις να κατεβάζουν. Δεν σε πειράζει εαν την δεδομένη στιγμή, τρέχουν με 20 ή με 200 εκτός βέβαια στο συνολικά απαιτούμενο χρόνο για να κατέβει αυτό που θέλεις. Ενώ σχεδόν όλα τα υπόλοιπα πρωτόκολλα είναι πιο διαδραστικά έως πραγματικού χρόνου, και απαιτούν καλύτερη ποιότητα, ταχύτερη ανταπόκριση.


Μα τι λες ? Δηλαδη εσενα δεν σε νοιαζει αν θα κατεβασω εγω το αρχειο μου σε ενα μηνα ενω εμενα πρεπει να με νοιαζει εαν θα δεις το mail σου σε 20 δευτερα ή ενα λεπτο ?

Φιλε μου πραγματικα, εχω μια σχεσουλα με νομικη... αυτα που βλεπω να γραφετε ορισμενοι εδω σημερα, ειναι απαραδεκτα. 

Λοιπον στην ουσια. ΕΑΝ η HOL εχει κανει κατι τετοιο ειναι παρανομο με δεδομενο πως δεν εχει πει κατι σχετικα. Αυτη ειναι η ουσια.

Οι γκεσταμπιτικες αποψεις και τα orwellικα που βλεπω να οραματιζονται καπιοι κυριοι moderators και αλλοι εδω σημερα δεν θα βρουν μιμητες.

----------


## anon

Εντάξει ρε μέφιστο, και εγω δεν σε καταλαβαίνω φαίνεται, αλλά απο ότι βλέπω και εσύ δεν με καταλαβαίνεις.... Δεν δικαιολογώ αυτές τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες. Είπαμε τι πρέπει να γίνει... τεσπα...

----------


## shaq141a

> Ε..με πόσα τότε?!?  Με 5Kbs είμαστε εντάξει, για πες μου anon??
> 
> Πριν το τικάρω το protocol obsfucation κατέβαζα με 500bs maximum για μέρες..τώρα με 3-4ΚBs αραιά και που.


Τόλμησες και κατέβασες με πηρτουπηρ. Στην πυρά!!! Εκεί έχει μόνο πειρατικά, τσόντες και παιδική πορνογραφία. Και μισό κιλιμπάιτ πολύ σου είναι  :No no:  :No no:

----------


## Mefisto

> μαλώνουμε γιατί δεν έχουμε την απαιτούμενη ταχύτητα, ειδικά με τον διπλασιασμό


Όχι , "μαλώνουμε" γιατί η HOL κάνει traffic shaping στα p2p και κάποιοι από εδώ μέσα την δικαιολογούν.

----------


## anon

συγνωμη μέφιστο, αλλά είπα και πιο πριν, εαν η HOL έχει προβεί σε τέτοια ενέργεια είναι λάθος, εκτός εαν  ενημερωσει προκαταβολικά, και σου δώσει το δικαίωμα αποχώρησης και επιστροφής χρημάτων. Το έχω πεί σε συνέχεια μυνήματος του Observer... http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=141

Υπο αυτή την άποψη δεν την δικαιολογώ.

----------


## aiadas

Παιδιά, ότι κι αν γίνει, ότι κι αν ειπωθεί, τα αδικαιολόγητα δεν δικαιολογούνται. Η HOL με τις πρακτικές που εφαρμόζει, θα χάσει μεγάλο μέρος από την υπάρχουσα πελατεία της και μεγάλη μερίδα χρηστών θα την αποφεύγει όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι. Και αντί η συζήτηση να περιστρέφεται γύρω από τα προγράμματα p2p και τη νόμιμη ή όχι χρήση τους, τα παράπλευρα οφέλη του TS για μερίδα χρηστών, ας μη ξεχνάμε την ταμπακιέρα:Η HOL αντί να αναβαθμίσει δεόντως το δίκτυό της, εξαπατά τους πελάτες της και υποβαθμίζει μέρος των προπληρωμένων υπηρεσιών που υποχρεούται να παρέχει. 'Εχει κάθε δικαίωμα να το κάνει, ενημερώνοντας τους πελάτες της και δίνοντάς τους την επιλογή να συνεχίσουν ή όχι την υφιστάμενη συνεργασία.ΟΜΩΣ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΡΠΑ-ΚΟΛΛΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΡΟΪΔΙΑΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΙΜΩΡΟΥΝΤΑΙ.

----------


## Mefisto

Observer, άμα το κάνει αυτό , όχι μόνο το έκλεισε το μαγαζί, αλλά θα πουλήσει και τον Καστίγιο για να ξεχρεώσει..

ΟΛΟΙ, (με προσέχετε??) ΟΛΟΙ θέλουν να κατεβάζουν με p2p. Άλλοι πολλά, άλλοι λίγα..

Δουλεύω σε εταιρία πληροφορικής που πούλαγε μέχρι εταιρικούς λογαριασμούς HOL (και εγώ τέτοιον έχω), όλοι οι πελάτες με ρωτάγανε αν θα μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν p2p. Από 20 χρονών μέχρι 85. Από τον μεγαλοεφοπλιστή μέχρι την λογίστρια. Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι κατέβαζαν στους servers των εταιριών..από comics μέχρι τσόντες με ζώα :Laughing:  ..Τρελλό όγκο, τσακωνόντουσαν ποιος θα μείνει στην εταιρία τελευταίος για να "κατεβάζει" ανενόχλητος. Και αυτό συνέβαινε σε όλες τις εταιρίες.

Γι'αυτό αφήστε τα περί μειοψηφίας που χρησιμοποίούν τα p2p..

90% και 80% και τρίχες..λες και τους μέτρησε κανείς ή έκανε gallop για το αν χρησιμοποιούν p2p (όλοι όχι θα πουν για να μην εκτεθούν και μετά θα γυρίσουν τρέχοντας σπίτι να δουν αν κατέβηκαν οι ταινείες που είχαν βάλει στην queue του eMule) :Cool:  

Aυτά..

----------


## aiadas

Επίσης προτείνω, εφόσον το traffic shaping είναι τόσο επιθυμητο για κάποιους, η HOL να το εκμεταλλευτεί και να αλλάξει το διαφημιστικό της slogan:
HOL: Ξέρουμε το traffic shaping καλύτερα!  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## chrisyah

> Διαβάστε λίγο το προεδρικό διάταγμα. Η αρμόδια αρχή που έχει δικαίωμα να έχει πρόσβαση στα στοιχεία είναι 
> 
> 1. Η δικαστική, ή άλλη πολιτική, στρατιωτική ή αστυνομική δημόσια αρχή η οποία δικαιούται να υποβάλει αίτηση για άρση του απορρήτου και να λάβει τα στοιχεία της επικοινωνίας.


Λέμε ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα. *Μόνο* με υποβολή αίτησης....

----------


## anon

> O
> 
> ΟΛΟΙ, (με προσέχετε??) ΟΛΟΙ θέλουν να κατεβάζουν με p2p. Άλλοι πολλά, άλλοι λίγα..


Τότε είμαι η εξαίρεση στον κανόνα. Και ισχύει αυτό για περίπου 15 εταιρικες συνδέσεις ADSL, απο απλές 768 έως 2μεγάμπιτες στατικ... Μάλλον κάτο συμβαίνει με εσάς  :Laughing:  Αντε να κατεβάσεις 5 -10 GB τον μήνα... Παραπάνω; τεσπα, εσύ ξέρεις....

----------


## Mefisto

> συγνωμη μέφιστο, αλλά είπα και πιο πριν, εαν η HOL έχει προβεί σε τέτοια ενέργεια είναι λάθος, εκτός εαν ενημερωσει προκαταβολικά, και σου δώσει το δικαίωμα αποχώρησης και επιστροφής χρημάτων. Το έχω πεί σε συνέχεια μυνήματος του Observer... http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=141
> 
> Υπο αυτή την άποψη δεν την δικαιολογώ


..θυμάμαι τι είχες γράψει, δεν εννοούσα εσένα..






> Η δικαστική, ή άλλη πολιτική, στρατιωτική ή αστυνομική δημόσια αρχή η οποία δικαιούται να υποβάλει αίτηση για άρση του απορρήτου και να λάβει τα στοιχεία της επικοινωνίας


..όχι όμως η HOL. Δεν επιτρέπεται να ξέρει τις δραστηριότητές μου.

----------


## Mefisto

> Τότε είμαι η εξαίρεση στον κανόνα


Δηλαδή δεν έχεις κατεβάσει *ΠΟΤΕ*, *ΤΙΠΟΤΑ*?!?

Περίεργα πράγματα..

Εγώ πάντως τώρα κατεβάζω *ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ*, * ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΑ* αρχεία..έχει μπλοκάρει το σύμπαν

Και να επαναλάβω μια ερώτηση που έκανε ένας χρήστης σε όλους εσάς που υποστηρίζετε τις πρακτικές τις HOL?? Έστω και μία στο εκατομμύριο η HOL να κάνει αυτό που εσείς της λέτε "ΜΠΡΑΒΟ" που το κάνει (traffic shaping σε layer 7 όπως είπε και ο φίλτατος και άριστα καταρτισμένος CCIE) θα στέλνατε αριθμό πιστωτικής ή προσωπικά στοιχεία σας στο internet??

Ευτυχώς που έχω ppp pstn σύνδεσή με την ATT Global για τις on-line αγορές μου. Εκεί καταντήσαμε..!!

----------


## artlovergr

Ας μην βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος με τα p2p Annon Το θέμα είναι κατα πόσο δικαιούται μια εταιρεία να αλλιώσει - μεταβάλει τους όρους του συμβολαίου (επι του πρακταίου) χωρίς όχι μόνο να μην ενημερώνει εκ των προτέρων τους πελάτες της αλλα να μην το παραδέχεται κι όλας (απ ότι διάβασα οι τεχνικοί ουτε το αρνούνταν ουτε το επιβεβαίωναν)
Είπες πιο πριν και ο ίδιος οτι αυτό είναι λαθος
Σε αυτό ας μείνουμε αυτό ειναι το κατακριτέο

----------


## Avvocato

> Εχει αδικο ομως η Χολ? Εγω που γυρναω απο την δουλεια το απογευμα και θελω να σερφαρω η να κατεβασω κατι θα πρεπει να υποστω χαμηλες ταχυτητες γιατι καποιοι εχουν μουλαρομηχανηματα τα οποια δεν κλεινουν ποτε.
> Πιστευω οτι αυτο που εκανε η χολ ηταν μια κινηση προστασιας και σεβασμου προς την πλειοψηφια των πελατων της.
> Αληθεια τι τα κανετε ολα αυτα τα τεραμπαιτς που κατεβαζετε ορισμενοι? Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το 90% καταληγει στον καδο.


Εχεις απολυτο αδικο, γιατι οπως εχεις πληρωσει εσυ μιαν υπηρεσια και την χρισιμοποιεις με τον Α τροπο,ετσι εχει πληρωσει και ο αλλος για να την χρησιμοποιει με τον Β.

Ειναι καθαρα θεμα της εταιρειας που σου παρεχει ιντερνετ να μπορει να σου παρεχει και οχι να σε αφισει να σερνεσαι. Αν δεν μπορει να καλυψει την εκαστοτε γραμμη που δινει , τοτε να μην την πουλαει. Ειναι απλα τα πραγματα.

Απο εκει και περα ειδα πως διαμαρτηριθικες για τον αν καποιος διακινει πειρατικο υλικο.

λοιπον να σου υπενθιμισω πως:
1. ο ορος πειρατικο δεν συμβαδιζει με το υλικο που κατεβαζει ενας χρηστης ακομη κι αν αυτο ειναι προιον πνευματικης ιδιοκτησιας, μιας και πειρατεια νοειται νομικα η αποκομιδη κερδους απο τετοιο υλικο. Πρεπει δηλαδη με λιγα λογια αυτος που το κατεβαζει να το διαθεσει με σκοπο το κερδος, η πιο απλα να το πουλησει.
2. υπαρχουν χιλιαδες αλλα πραγματα που μπορεις να κατεβασεις μεσο p2p χωρις να ειναι προιοντα πνευματικης ιδιοκτησιας, οπως μια εκδοση λινουξ η το βιντεο τον διακοπων του ξαδερφου μου στισ ΗΠΑ.
3. Ακομα και καποιος να διακεινει πειρατικο οπως εσφαλμενα λες υλικο, ειναι δικο του προβλημα και οχι της εκαστοτε εταιρειας να τον περιορισει. Δεν ειναι αυτος ο ρολος της, αλλα ουτε και της εχει ανατεθει απο καποιον αλλο. Εξαλου το λεει ρητα στο συμβολαιο που υπεγραψες πως ουδεμια ευθηνη φερει αυτη για το υλικο που διακυνουν οι χρηστες της.

Αυτο ομως δεν ειναι το θεμα μας, το θεμα ειναι:
Α. Η ΕΞΑΠΑΤΗΣΗ των συνδρομητων της εν λογω εταιρειας μιας και μονομερως και καταχρηστικα  επιβαλει ορους και συνθηκες παροχης υπηρεσιων χωρις να εχουν προσυμφωνηθει, αλλα ακομη χειροτερα χωρις να εχει ενημερωθει καν το συνδρομητικο κοινο της για την υπαρξη τους.
Β. Η παντελης ελιψη αξιοπρεπειας να ενημερωσει για τις συνθηκες αυτες ως οφειλε τους συνδρομητες της εστω και εκ των υστερων.
Γ. Η αναξιοπιστια της ,σε περιπτωση που τα ως ανω ειναι μυθευματα και δεν υφιστατε ο ελενχος προσβασηςκαι διακυνισης υλικου (TRAFFIC SHAPING), να παρεχει της ταχυτητες για τις οποιες οι συνδρομητες της εχουν πληρωσει εστω και στο 50% της ονομαστικης συνδρομης του εκαστοτε συνδρομητη (δεν νοειται δηλαδη καποιος να πληρωνει για γραμμη 1024 και να κατεβαζει κατω απο 50κβ αντι για 80 το ελαχιστο, αλλα ουτε και καποιος με 4μβιτ και να κατεβαζει με 40-50 αντι για 300 το ελαχιστο). 

Ολα αυτα δειχνουν πως εχουμε να κανουμε με μια εταιρεια που λαικιστι θα την ελεγε καποιος λαμογια.

Εγω απλα την λεω αφερεγγυα.

----------


## grnemo

Εγώ γιατί κατεβάζω torrent με 200 seeds 54 peers με 50 kb και από ftp 110 σταθερά? Τις τελευταίες μέρες το φαινόμενο είναι πιο ευδιάκριτο, με forthnet ISP και οτε γραμμή............................

----------


## Navigator

Tόσες σελίδες για το αν έχει το δικαίωμα να σου κόβει στα *κρυφά* το p2p ειμαστε στα καλά μας.
Και γιατί το έκαναν. Για να μη πληρώσουν το update στο BW οι γύφτοι.
Οι γνωστοί γύφτοι που σου πέρνουν πίσω το μόντεμ ξανακτύπησαν.
Περαστικά στους συνδρομητές τους.

----------


## redhat

> Aντε μπράβο ρε sdikr, γιατί νομίζουν ότι το παράνομο κατέβασμα είναι δικαίωμα!!!!


 
Και βέβαια είναι δικαίωμα... Γιατι κάποιος να μου απαγορέψει να κατεβάσω 'παράνομο υλιικό' (κάποιος πρέπει να το ορίσει αυτό) από το Internet; Κι'ας ξέρω εγώ ο 'πειρατής' ότι μια ωραία μέρα κάποιος μπορεί να μου χτυπήσει την πόρτα κ περάσω κάτι χρόνια στην φυλακή... Θα πληρώσω τις συνέπειες των πράξεων μου. Γιατι έκανα την επιλογή μου. Κανένας δεν πρόκειται να μου πει τι θα κάνω εφόσον έχω επίγνωση των πράξεών μου... Το ξέρω οτι γίνομαι λίγο υπερβολικός αλλά έτσι πιστεύω. Και δεν μιλάω για 24/7 bittorent για τσόντες έτσι μόνο για να μπουκώσω όλο το δίκτυο, αλλά για πιο 'σοβαρά' πράγματα, όπως e-books (chess) και σειρές (πχ South Park) που απλά δεν μπορείς να βρεις εδώ στην Ελλάδα. Ελπίζω να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ.


Όσο για την HOL,  :Lock:  .

----------


## aiadas

Να μου το θυμηθείτε, χωρίς να θέλω να παρουσιαστώ ως μετά Χριστον προφήτης: Η HOL στο άμεσο χρονικό διάστημα θα απενεργοποιήσει το μηχανισμό traffic shaping, αναβαθμίζοντας ελάχιστα το δίκτυο της, και την περίοδο των Χριστουγέννων θα ακολουθήσει ιδιαίτερα επιθετική πολιτική σε επίπεδο προσφορών. Τα συστήματα traffic shaping, όμως, θα προϋπάρχουν και θα χρησιμοποιούνται κατά βούληση στους ανυποψίαστους πελάτες...

----------


## Avvocato

> Να μου το θυμηθείτε, χωρίς να θέλω να παρουσιαστώ ως μετά Χριστον προφήτης: Η HOL στο άμεσο χρονικό διάστημα θα απενεργοποιήσει το μηχανισμό traffic shaping, αναβαθμίζοντας ελάχιστα το δίκτυο της, και την περίοδο των Χριστουγέννων θα ακολουθήσει ιδιαίτερα επιθετική πολιτική σε επίπεδο προσφορών. Τα συστήματα traffic shaping, όμως, θα προϋπάρχουν και θα χρησιμοποιούνται κατά βούληση στους ανυποψίαστους πελάτες...


Εγω θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου μιας κι εχτεσ κατεβαζε σαν παλαβη η γραμμη επειτα απο γραμμα που τους εστηλα. Για ποσο ομως δεν ξερω........

Εξαλου το εχει πει και σε αλλα ποστ μου.....η κουτοπονηρια τυς θα τους φαει

----------


## Mefisto

Λοιπόν ο ssotiris έιχε γράψει ένα πολύ ωραίο κείμενο για την προστασία των προσωπικών δεδομένων..




> Με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα όμως ότι κάποιος παρακολουθεί (ή έχει την δυνατότητα να το κάνει, αφού το κάνει στο p2p μπορεί να το κάνει παντού), τι κινείται από/προς τον κόμβο μου.
> Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος ότι αύριο κάποιος δυσαρεστημένος και έτοιμος προς αποχώρηση τεχνικός της hol , δεν σηκώσει προσωπικά και ευαίσθητα δεδομένα μου (τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς , κωδικούς για το ΤΑΧΙS, κωδικούς πιστωτικών καρτών, επαγγελματικά email, συμβάσεις έργων, κλπ).
> 
> Η σύμβαση που έχουμε υπογράψει δεν αναφέρει πουθενά ότι θα είχα τέτοιου είδους έλεγχο.
> Εάν το έλεγε μέσα , εγώ μπορεί να το είχα δεχτεί, θα είχα πάρει την σύνδεση της HOL για συγκεκριμένη χρήση και θα είχα και μια άλλη για τα προσωπικά μου δεδομένα.
> Από την στιγμή που δεν το αναφέρει πουθενά είτε πρέπει να το σταματήσει σε εμάς και να αλλάξει τις συμβάσεις της για τους νέους πελάτες της, είτε να μας ενημερώσει και να μας δώσει την δυνατότητα να συνεχίσουμε ή μη την σύνδεσή μας με την εταιρία….και φυσικά να μας αποζημιώσει για την όλη ταλαιπωρία.
> 
> Εάν γίνεται τέτοιου είδους κατηγοριοποίηση/καταγραφή των πακέτων, εκτός από ανήθικο είναι παράνομο….χρειάζεται δηλ. ειδική άδεια για να γίνει…μην το ξεχνάμε και αυτό.
> 
> Η HOL προσπαθεί να μπει στο παιχνίδι των μεγάλων, με εξαγορές, με συνεργασίες, με προτάσεις σε χρηματοδοτούμενα προγράμματα, κλπ….αλλά δεν φαίνεται να έχει τα …κότσια να κολυμπήσει στα βαθειά….


ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΟΣ..

Άντε λοιπόν, οι υποστηρικτές της HOL..γεμίστε τις πιστωτικές σας κάρτες χρήμα και προβείτε σε on-line αγορές..τολμάτε??..άντε λοιπόν..τι με κοιτάτε?? :Razz:  

Κάποιος είπε ότι γουστάρει TS επειδή κατεβαίνει πιο γρήγορα το attachment από το e-mail του..
Που πας ρε Καραμήτρο?!? Οι τεχνικοί της HOL διαβάζουν το attachment σου και ξεραίνονται στο γέλιο.. :Bla Bla:

----------


## Avvocato

> Λοιπόν ο ssotiris έιχε γράψει ένα πολύ ωραίο κείμενο για την προστασία των προσωπικών δεδομένων..
> 
> 
> 
> ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΟΣ..
> 
> Άντε λοιπόν, οι υποστηρικτές της HOL..γεμίστε τις πιστωτικές σας κάρτες χρήμα και προβείτε σε on-line αγορές..τολμάτε??..άντε λοιπόν..τι με κοιτάτε?? 
> 
> Κάποιος είπε ότι γουστάρει TS επειδή κατεβαίνει πιο γρήγορα το attachment από το e-mail του..
> Που πας ρε Καραμήτρο?!? Οι τεχνικοί της HOL διαβάζουν το attachment σου και ξεραίνονται στο γέλιο..




Μωρε καλα τα λες αλλα στου κουφου, τυφλου, κουτσου, μουγγου και ολα τα συναφη, παρε την πορτα και τρεχα :ROFL:   :ROFL:  

Περα απο την πλακα μερικοι εδω προσπαθουν με τελειως αστοχα επιχειρηματα να ταχθουν υπερ ενος καταφορα αντισυνταγματικου μετρου που δεν θετει σε κινδυνο μοναχα ατομικες ελευθεριες και δικαιοματα, αλλα παραδιδει και ευαισθητα δεδομενα στον ελενχο οιουδηποτε υπαλληλου εχει προσβαση στα συστηματα  της εταιρειας, με αποτελεσμα να διακινδυνευουμ ολοι εμεις οι συνδρομητες να υποστουμε οικονομικη ζημια, αλλα και να κινδυνευουμε ακομη και σωματικα, μιας και ηθικα κυνδινευουμε ουτος η αλλως απο μια τετοια παρανομη χρηση, μιας και ποτε δεν ξερεις αν διατεθουν ελευθερα τα προσωπικα σου στοιχεια και δεδομενα, ποιος πχ μπορει να σε επισκευτει.

Αν εγω λογου χαρη αναφερω σε ενα εμαιλ πως εχω σπιτι μου διαμαντια, μετρητα εκκατομυρια κτλπ, μπορει να μου κουβαληθει ολος ο υποκοσμος αθηνας , προαστιων και αντε και γειτονικων νομων.

ξερω το τραβηξα πολυ, αλλα για σκεφτητε το λιγο..........ποιον εμπιστευεστε ????????????

----------


## jimaniac

Καλά οτι υπήρχε λογοκρισία στο Internet και έλεγχος δεδομένων ήταν λίγο πολύ γνωστό σε όλους στο πίσω μέρος του εγκεφάλου μας (λίγο να ασχολείσαι με την τεχνολογία καταλαβαίνεις οτι κάτι τέτοιο είναι πανεύκολο να γίνει στις μέρες μας)

Το θέμα είναι οτι πρέπει να ξυπνήσει ο κόσμος και μην σηκώνει μύγα στο σπαθί του.....

Στην τελική τα λεφτά μας παίρνουνε, η τσέπη μας το ξέρει....πρέπει να πονηρευτούν όλοι και να παίρνουν στα τηλέφωνα επικοινωνίας της εκάστοτε εταιρείας και να απαιτούν τα αναμενόμενα....

Α ρε Tellas τι καντήλια έχεις να φάς σε περίπτωση που γίνει κάτι τέτοιο......λυπάμαι μόνο τον υπάλληλο που θα έχει την τιμή να σηκώσει εκεινή τη στιγμή το τηλέφωνο!!!!
Πάντως μέχρι τώρα (για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο) απο Tellas δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι τέτοιο, λόγω του ότι απο Torrents κατεβάζω μια χαρά και γενικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα με Bandwidth...αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.....

----------


## mrsaccess

Βρε παίδες, έχω μια απορία, το SSL το ξέρετε;;; Κατεβάζετε email, στέλνετε αριθμούς πιστωτικών και κάνετε web banking χωρίς SSL;;; Τότε φυσικά και δεν σας φταίει η HOL αφού τα data σας είναι στο έρμαιο οποιουδήποτε βρίσκεται ανάμεσα σε εσάς και στον εκάστοτε server.

Μήπως έχετε ενεργοποιήσει junk ή antivirus φίλτρο από τον ISP; Πάλι δεν επεξεργάζεται εκεί τα email σας;;;

Ας μην κοροϊδεύομαστε, το μόνο αρνητικό είναι πως η HOL δεν ενημέρωσε. Μεταξύ μας δεν είναι υποχρεωμένη να το κάνει, το «σου παρέχω πρόσβαση στο internet» δεν υπονοεί το «δεν εφαρμόζω traffic shaping».

Imho μόνο καλό θα της κάνει να το διαφημίσει καθώς ξέρω πάρα πολλούς που θα την προτιμούσαν για αυτό ακριβώς το σκοπό. Γιατί κατεβάζουν περιστασιακά (και το κατέβασμα γίνεται και χωρίς να είσαι στον υπολογιστή) και σερφάρουν καθημερινά (και εδώ αναγκαστικά κάθεσαι στον υπολογιστή και περιμένεις).

----------


## jimaniac

mrsaccess σωστά όλα αυτά αλλά πιστεύω οτι αυτοί οι πελάτες είναι λίγοι....

Οι περισσότεροι (και εγώ μαζί) θέλουν το Internet για να κάνουν τα πάντα, απο Browsing μέχρι ατέλειωτο Downloading, Online Gaming , Αγορές ,ενημέρωση, εύρεση πληροφοριών και πολλά άλλα.....

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι η κάθε εταιρεία θα πρέπει να αναφέρει ξεκάθαρα τι προσφέρει και τι όχι αν θέλει να είναι σωστή απέναντι στους πελάτες τις.....

Στην τελική ο ανταγωνισμός είναι μεγάλος πλέον. Δεν μπορεί μια εταιρεία να κάνει του κεφαλιού της γιατί θα παραγκωνιστεί και αυτό είναι κάτι που δεν το επιθυμεί!!!!!

----------


## tugito

> Εχει αδικο ομως η Χολ? Εγω που γυρναω απο την δουλεια το απογευμα και θελω να σερφαρω η να κατεβασω κατι θα πρεπει να υποστω χαμηλες ταχυτητες γιατι καποιοι εχουν μουλαρομηχανηματα τα οποια δεν κλεινουν ποτε.
> Πιστευω οτι αυτο που εκανε η χολ ηταν μια κινηση προστασιας και σεβασμου προς την πλειοψηφια των πελατων της.
> Αληθεια τι τα κανετε ολα αυτα τα τεραμπαιτς που κατεβαζετε ορισμενοι? Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το 90% καταληγει στον καδο.


Φιλε κάπου έχεις χάσει την μπάλα μετά συγχωρήσεως. Καταρχάς δεν σου πέφτει λόγος εσένα τι κάνει ο καθένας με την συνδεσή του. Χανεις το πρόβλημα το οποίο είναι μπροστά σου και βρίσκεις προβλήματα αλλού. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν εχει τις κατάλληλες υποδομές η εταιρία και για αυτό εσύ χάνεις ταχύτητα αν κατεβάζει όλη η ελλάδα.Δεν είναι το θέμα μην κατεβάζετε.Το θέμα έιναι ότι κάποιοι απατεώνες πουλάνε υπηρεσίες που δνε μπορούν να προσφέρουν. Ημουν στο Εδιμβούργο φίλε μου και κατέβαζα με 120 σταθερά όλη μέρα. Σταθερότατα.Για 3 μήνες! Αυτό το να μπαίνει κόσμος και ταυτόχρονα να γαμιέται η δικιά σου ταχύτητα θα το βρεις μόνο στην Ελλάδακαι πουθενά αλλού.ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ!

----------


## cipher

> mrsaccess σωστά όλα αυτά αλλά πιστεύω οτι αυτοί οι πελάτες είναι λίγοι....
> 
> Οι περισσότεροι (και εγώ μαζί) θέλουν το Internet για να κάνουν τα πάντα, απο Browsing μέχρι ατέλειωτο Downloading, Online Gaming , Αγορές ,ενημέρωση, εύρεση πληροφοριών και πολλά άλλα.....


Δεν ξέρω πόσο bandwidth χρειάζεται ένα σύγχρονο παιχνίδι για δίκτυο, αλλά πιστεύω ότι δε θα είναι παραπάνω από 128-256 Kbps. Το δε downloading, μόνο από "ψαγμένους" μπορεί να γίνει συνεχές (με download manager), αλλιώς κάποια στιγμή θα χρειαστεί νέο κλικ για το επόμενο download. Ακόμη και video chat σε υψηλή ανάλυση, κάποια στιγμή θα βαρεθείς να βλέπεις τον άλλον και θα το κλείσεις. Τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρεις έχουν μηδαμινή χρήση bandwidth. Τα P2P όμως, τις περισσότερες φορές χρησιμοποιούν το 90+% της γραμμής, αλλά και μπορείς να αφήσεις το PC ανοιχτό για ώρες...




> Η αλήθεια είναι οτι η κάθε εταιρεία θα πρέπει να αναφέρει ξεκάθαρα τι προσφέρει και τι όχι αν θέλει να είναι σωστή απέναντι στους πελάτες τις.....
> 
> Στην τελική ο ανταγωνισμός είναι μεγάλος πλέον. Δεν μπορεί μια εταιρεία να κάνει του κεφαλιού της γιατί θα παραγκωνιστεί και αυτό είναι κάτι που δεν το επιθυμεί!!!!!


Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι αυτό είναι μια πειραματική κατάσταση που δε θα διαρκέσει παραπάνω από 1-2 βδομάδες, έχει καλώς. Αλλιώς, αν αρχίσουν οι συν-forum-ίτες να ενημερώνουν τους φίλους τους και αυτοί τους δικούς τους κτλ. προβλέπω σύντομα μια μεγάλη εθελουσία έξοδο... συνδρομητών! Τώρα, για το αν η HOL θα χτυπάει το κεφάλι της στον τοίχο μετά, αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα... Βέβαια, μία ανησυχητική σκέψη είναι ότι όλοι θα το πάνε κατά 'κει, απλά η HOL "πρωτοπόρησε".

----------


## lewton

> Φιλε κάπου έχεις χάσει την μπάλα μετά συγχωρήσεως. Καταρχάς δεν σου πέφτει λόγος εσένα τι κάνει ο καθένας με την συνδεσή του. Χανεις το πρόβλημα το οποίο είναι μπροστά σου και βρίσκεις προβλήματα αλλού. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν εχει τις κατάλληλες υποδομές η εταιρία και για αυτό εσύ χάνεις ταχύτητα αν κατεβάζει όλη η ελλάδα.Δεν είναι το θέμα μην κατεβάζετε.Το θέμα έιναι ότι κάποιοι απατεώνες πουλάνε υπηρεσίες που δνε μπορούν να προσφέρουν. Ημουν στο Εδιμβούργο φίλε μου και κατέβαζα με 120 σταθερά όλη μέρα. Σταθερότατα.Για 3 μήνες! Αυτό το να μπαίνει κόσμος και ταυτόχρονα να γαμιέται η δικιά σου ταχύτητα θα το βρεις μόνο στην Ελλάδακαι πουθενά αλλού.ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ!


Μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτος ότι μόνο στην Ελλάδα συμβαίνει αυτό επειδή ο ISP που είχες στο Εδιμβούργο δεν είχε πρόβλημα.
Και καλό θα ήταν να μιλάς πιο ευγενικά στο forum.

----------


## mondo52

1.δεν επιτρεπεται να κανουν ts για κανεναν λογο και εφοσον δεν το γραφει το συμβολαιο
2.ταζουν ταχυτητες που δεν μπορουν να δωσουν
3.με αυτο που κανουν ειναι ηδη καμενα χαρτια
4.την πατησανε με την σταση τους
5.μαυρο στον μαυρογιαλουρο(hol)

----------


## ermis333

Εμένα μου την σπάει η στάση ορισμένων, που έχουν την άποψη ε αφού δεν τα κάνω εγώ τα P2P sports και με βοηθάει αυτό που κάνει η HOL δεν με νοιάζει, εγώ να είμαι καλά και οι άλλοι να παν να @. Γι αυτό δεν πάει ποτέ μπροστά ασυτός ο τόπος, γιατί όλοι κοιτάμε τον εαυτούλη μας.



Αυτό που έκανε η HOL είναι απαράδεκτο, το WoW το Gamespot (που είναι με συνδρομή) τα updates το πρώτο και όλα τα demos,drivers,patches, free trials (μιλάμε για ΤΒ όχι αστεία) τα δίνουν μέσω P2P system  για να ανταποκριθούν στις σύγχρονες απαιτήσεις BW, με ποιο δικαίωμα τα κόβει η HOL και μάλιστα χωρίς να ενημερώσει;;


ΥΓ. Το να χαρακτηρίζεται κάτι παράνομο επειδή καθίσαν κάποιες εταιρίες και το συμφώνησαν για να έχουν υπερκέρδη δεν σημαίνει πως είναι κι όλας. ΧΙλιάδες σελίδες έχουν γραφτεί και θα γράφονται για το αν κάτι είναι παρόνομο ή όχι, η δημοκρατία η ελεύθερη διακίνηση πληροφοριών καθώς και τα δικαιώματα ανταλλαγής δεν μπορούν ούτε να περιοριστούν αλλά ούτε και να κατηγοριοποιηθούν σε παράνομα επειδή δεν βολεύουν τα υπερκέρδη ορισμένων (πχ ηθοποιών για να μου χτίζουν τις βίλλες τους). 

ΥΓ2 Την εποχή της κασσέτας γιατί κανένας δεν φώναζε;;; Σε λίγο θα μας απαγορέψουν να γράφουμε και τα προγράμματα των καναλιών στο βίντεο......

ΥΓ3 Πειρατία και παρανομία πράττεις μόνο αν κατεβάζεις από P2P πράγματα και μετα τα πουλάς.....ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΣΤΕΡΑ

ΥΓ 4 Έχω κατεβάσει ελάχιστα πράγματα από το P2P....για να μην λέτε.

   Ντροπή για μια ακόμα φορά στη HOL Και σε όπιον το κάνει χωρίς να ενημερώσει το κοινό.

----------


## cytsous

> Αυτή την μιζέρια δεν μπορώ ρε γαμώτο..την νοοτροπία ότι δίκαια μας κάνουν ότι μας κάνουν και πρέπει να μας κάνουν κι' άλλα..βέεεβαια, έτσι είναι το σωστό.


 :Respekt:  
Να η απάντηση σε όλα. Έτσι μας την έχουν καλλιεργήσει τη μιζέρια τόσο καιρό, και κατηγορεί ο ένας τον άλλον που τους λείπει BW. Σε λίγο θα ζητιανεύουμε BW έξω από την πόρτα του κάθε ISP... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stardusted

> Βρε παίδες, έχω μια απορία, το SSL το ξέρετε;;; Κατεβάζετε email, στέλνετε αριθμούς πιστωτικών και κάνετε web banking χωρίς SSL;;; Τότε φυσικά και δεν σας φταίει η HOL αφού τα data σας είναι στο έρμαιο οποιουδήποτε βρίσκεται ανάμεσα σε εσάς και στον εκάστοτε server.
> 
> Μήπως έχετε ενεργοποιήσει junk ή antivirus φίλτρο από τον ISP; Πάλι δεν επεξεργάζεται εκεί τα email σας;;;
> 
> Ας μην κοροϊδεύομαστε, το μόνο αρνητικό είναι πως η HOL δεν ενημέρωσε. Μεταξύ μας δεν είναι υποχρεωμένη να το κάνει, το «σου παρέχω πρόσβαση στο internet» δεν υπονοεί το «δεν εφαρμόζω traffic shaping».
> 
> Imho μόνο καλό θα της κάνει να το διαφημίσει καθώς ξέρω πάρα πολλούς που θα την προτιμούσαν για αυτό ακριβώς το σκοπό. Γιατί κατεβάζουν περιστασιακά (και το κατέβασμα γίνεται και χωρίς να είσαι στον υπολογιστή) και σερφάρουν καθημερινά (και εδώ αναγκαστικά κάθεσαι στον υπολογιστή και περιμένεις).


Το μονο αρνητικο ?? Είναι πως δεν ενημερωσε ?!?! 
Το μονο ???? Δηλαδή μιλάμε για κατι άνευ σημασιας.

Να σου πω μιστερ αξες, λύσε μου μια απορία. Το "σου παρεχω ιντερνετ" τι υπονοει ? Υπονοει σου παρεχω υπηρεσιες mail ? Υπονοει σου παρεχω υπηρεσιες browsing ? Υπονοει σου παρεχω την δυνατοτητα να κατεβαζεις ένα αρχειο 200mb από μια σελιδα ?  Γιατί αν δεν τα υπονοει ας τα κόψουν κι αυτά.

ΔΕΝ το ήξερα πως η HOL και γενικος οι ISP δουλεουν με υπονοουμενα. Αλλα τώρα που το έμαθα - και σε ευχαριστω γι αυτό - ναι, το βλέπω. Έχουν δίκιο.

Δίνω μαθημα σε λιγάκι, ελπίζω όταν γυρίσω να δω απαντησεις, να βρω μια δική σου επανω σ΄αυτά. Με έχετε κάνει τρελο από χθες με αυτά που πατε να περασετε. 
Καλό θα ηταν δε, κυριως οι κκ moderators, και μην πείτε πως τα βάζω μαζι τους, να προσεχουν λιγο. Όχι τιποτα άλλο, αλλα ολοι μα ολοι να σπεύδουν να δικαιολογισουν τα αδικαιολογιτα….

Δεν είναι καλο ουτε και ομορφο για το site.

Αφου μιλαμε με υπονοουμενα εδώ.

Υ.Γ. : Καλα δεν το συζηταμε, αν βγαλει καμπανια "HOL. Ελατε σ'εμας δεν δουλευουν με καλες ταχυτητες τα P2P, θα κανετε browsing οσο θελετε." δεν θα βρισκει αρκετα συμβολαια για να δινει. Αληθεια γιατι δεν το κανουν ?

----------


## spp

οταν το καλοκαιρι ξαφνικα μου επεσαν οι ταχυτητες στο emule ελεγα φτεει ο οτε.περνω την hol 
και μου απανταει οτι φτεει ο οτε που δεν εχι σιγχρονισει το συστημα το εδω με το εξω οσο αφορα το real time κατεβασμα.ΑΥΤΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΨΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ!ΦΕΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΗΝ HOL ΔΕΝ ΦΟΡΑΝΕ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΟΝΙΑ.τετοια ξεφτιλα????παντος εγω εκανα αιτιση να φιγω..μηπως πρεπει να τους βγαλουμε και στα καναλια?????μηπος πρεπει να παρουμε την ΕΕΤΤ???εσεις τι λετε????

----------


## ssotiris

> Λοιπόν, εγώ αφού επιβαρύνω σημαντικό λιγότερο την σύνδεση, δεν έχω περισσότερο δικαίωμα απο σένα που το ξεσκίζεις στο 1,5GB που τραβάω το μήνα μόνο να έχω προτεραιότητα έναντι εσού;;;;; .


Όχι, δεν έχεις,είσαι ακριβώς ισότιμος με τους υπόλοιπους.

Εάν πιστεύεις πως έχεις, κάνε μου ένα copy-patse το τμήμα της σύμβασης που έχεις υπογράψει με τον πάροχο, και περιγράφει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## spp

ΓΙΑ ΨΑΞΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ Vivodi!!!!!!!

----------


## PopManiac

Νομίζω anon πάντως πως - αν και συμφωνώ 100% μαζί σου για την πειρατεία / Ρ2Ρ χρήση 24/7 - πως κάπου βγάζεις τη συζήτηση εκτός.

Το ερώτημα εδώ δεν είναι τα Ρ2Ρ per se.

Είναι το αν η HOL ακολουθεί τέτοιες πολιτικές.

Εάν ναι τότε μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό αυθαίρετα χωρίς ενημέρωση; 

Από εκεί και πέρα, η χρήση Ρ2Ρ 24/7/365 με βρίσκει αντίθετο, αλλά προτιμώ fair-usage πολιτικές παρά ts.

Το ts ανοίγει το δρόμο σε πολλά περίεργα πράγματα. Αύριο, π.χ., ποιος μου λέει πως ένας ISP δεν θα χρεώνει ως premium τη δυνατότητα downloading / online gaming και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο, ενώ η βασική μηνιαία συνδρομή θα μου εγγυάται μόνο browsing?

It is a slippery slope...

----------


## Hwoarang

> ΓΙΑ ΨΑΞΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ Vivodi!!!!!!!



H Vivodi ουδέποτε ακολούθησε τέτοια πολιτικη. Οτιδιποτε κατεβάσεις απο την βιβόντι και με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο (http,torrents,ftp) θα πιάσεις 100% μέγιστη ταχύτητα

----------


## cosmos

Off Topic


		Βλέπω μια έντονη επιθετικότητα να σχηματίζεται σε αυτό το thread. Όσοι την έχουν, ας φροντίσουν να την ελέγξουν και να την κατευθύνουν σωστά. Αλλά και να αποφύγουν κάθε μορφής χαρακτηρισμούς, ειδικά για "εμπλεκόμενους μοντεράτορες" και τα ρέστα... Ειδικά όταν αυτοί οι τελευταίοι (anon, sdikr και όχι μόνο) έ*χουν δώσει το αίμα τους για να βοηθήσουν / ενημερώσουν/ σπουδάσουν τους χρήστες*, χωρίς να εμφανίσουν το *παραμικρό δείγμα "παρασπονδίας"...*

Επειδή ξέρω αυτά τα παιδιά πολύ καιρό (και μπορείτε να τους μάθετε και σεις διαβάζοντας τι έχουν γράψει εδώ μέσα), καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτά που γράφουν *δεν* είναι για να σας πουν τι καλή που είναι η HOL! 

Παίζουν το ρόλο του δικηγόρου του διαβόλου, εκφράζοντας απόψεις και κάνοντας συζήτηση για τα γενόμενα. Όχι υπερασπιζόμενοι τον συγκεκριμένο πάροχο, στα πλαίσια κάποιας συνωμοσίας του τελευταίου! 

Θυμηθείτε το, την επόμενη φορά που θα κάνετε έμμεση ή άμεση αναφορά στα banners ή στο μοντεριλίκι ή σε οτιδήποτε άλλο! Και ειδικά ρε παιδιά, όταν το site με το ανέβασμα μιας τέτοιας είδησης μπαίνει στη διαδικασία του να χάσει βασικό πόρο για τη λειτουργία του!
	


Από εδώ και πέρα, και το τονίζω ότι *αποτελεί καθαρά προσωπική μου άποψη*, πάλι κάποιες απόψεις:
1) Αρκετές αναφορές έχουν γίνει στο αν είναι νομικά θεμελιωμένη μια τέτοια κίνηση ή όχι, με ισχυρούς υπερασπιστές της άποψης ότι πρέπει να υπάρξει κάποιου είδους άμεση δράση (λ.χ. ΙΝΚΑ). Μια (πραγματικά) φιλική συμβουλή: στρέψτε μέρος της δραστηριότητάς σας στο να διεκδικήσετε τα όσα πιστεύετε ότι σας ωφελούν! Καλή η αντιπαράθεση επιχειρημάτων, αλλά βοηθάει έμμεσα και όχι άμεσα στη *δική σας* υπόθεση. Κάποια παιδιά στο έτερο thread είχαν ξεκινήσει τέτοιες ενέργειες, μπορείτε να δείτε τι έγινε, ή να ξεκινήσετε ένα thread για πιο ομαδική προσπάθεια.

2) Στη συζήτηση έγιναν συχνές αναφορές στο content inspection και στη νομιμότητά του. Εδώ δύσκολα τα πράγματα: δεν ξέρω αν και κατά πόσο παλεύεται το θέμα εδώ, τουλάχιστον αν μια τέτοια υπόθεση έφτανε στα δικαστήρια... Από τη μία, υπάρχουν ήδη  συστήματα τα οποία "επιθεωρούν" το περιεχόμενο (mail antivirus/antispam), όπως αναφέρθηκε νωρίτερα. Από την άλλη τα συστήματα αυτά μπορούν να ενεργοποιηθούν/απενεργοποιηθούν από το χρήστη, πράγμα που πιθανώς θα μπορούσε να σας βοηθήσει ως επιχείρημα σε μια νομική αντιπαράθεση. *Δεν είμαι νομικός, δεν εκφράζω συμβουλές εδώ, απλά μιλάω φωναχτα (<- Disclaimer  )*. Και από την τρίτη, φαντάζομαι ότι ίσως υπάρχει όρος στη σύμβαση (όπως σε κάθε ISP) που χοντρά-χοντρά θα λέει ότι έχει το δικαίωμα να προβεί σε ενέργειες για να διαφυλάξει την "ποιότητα του δικτύου". Πως μεταφράζεται αυτή η ποιότητα; Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα προσπαθήσουμε όλοι μας να το απαντήσουμε. Αλλά τελικά το ζήτημα είναι πως θα μεταφραστεί αυτό εντός των θυρών ενός δικαστηρίου, από τις δύο πλευρές. Ίσως είναι αφελές αυτό που θα πω, αλλά πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι αυτή είναι από τις υποθέσεις που ανεβάζουν το στάτους κάθε δικηγόρου που θα τις κέρδιζε...

3) Τέλος για τη συζήτηση της νομιμότητας των p2p κτλ Δεν έχει σημασία IMHO αν κατεβάζετε, τι κατεβάζετε. Αν και έχει δίκιο o sdikr όταν ανέφερε ότι είναι άσσος στο μανίκι η δυνατότητα να ασκήσει το δικαίωμα λήξης συμβολαίου, αν πάρει από καμμιά Paramount υλικό παραβίασης DMCA. Αν και έχει δίκιο και η αντίθετη πλευρά όταν λέει ότι μια τέτοια κίνηση από τη HOL θα άνοιγε τους ασκούς του Αιώλου (όπως έγινε παλιότερα με αντίστοιχη κίνηση της τότε ACN). 

Καταλήγω σε δύο σκέψεις για το τι θέλουμε/θέλετε σε αυτό το thread:
1) Nα συζητήσουμε σε πιο φιλοσοφικό (με την έννοια του μη άμεσα εφαρμοστέου/πρακτικού και μόνο, όχι κοροϊδευτικά) επίπεδο το αν καλώς ή κακώς έγινε αυτή η κίνηση. Πράγμα που θα ωφελήσει τους βλαπτόμενους σε επίπεδο "να το πω, να μου φύγει η στεναχώρια" αλλά όχι παραπέρα δυστυχώς (ΙΜΗΟ πάντα)
2) Να συζητήσουμε σε πιο πρακτικό επίπεδο, προσπαθώντας να απαντήσουμε στο "και τώρα τι;" Ίσως κάτι συνδυασμένο, οργανωμένο; Ποιος θα αναλάβει το κοντρόλ, ποιοί θα συμμετάσχουν; Θα γίνει ένα thread; κτλ

ΥΓ: Είμαι πηγμένος στη δουλειά, αν θα μπορώ να παρακολουθώ το thread με την ταχύτητα που εξελίσσεται το βλέπω δύσκολο, τέσπα θα προσπαθήσω να δω απαντήσεις, αλλά για τις επόμενες 10 μέρες δεν υπόσχομαι τίποτα :/

----------


## anon

Ναι popmaniac, έχεις δίκιο.

Τα μυνήματα που αφορούν την ασφάλεια δεδομένων μεταφέρθηκαν σε άλλον νήμα. Ειναι εδώ

Και για να συνοψίσω / ξεκαθαρίσω την θέση μου, γιατί λαμβάνονται αποσπασματικά απόψεις μου, εχω να πώ τα εξής:

1. Είναι κατακριτέα κάθε εταιρία, που προβαίνει σε αλλαγές των υπηρεσιών της, χωρίς πρωτίστως να  ενημερώσει τους πελάτες της σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα, δίνοντας τους την δυνατότητα, εφόσον δεν μπορεί να τους καλύψει μελλοντικα με τις συνθήκες που τους είχε πρωτοπάρει ως πελάτες, να αποχωρήσουν λαμβάνοντας το πλήρες αντίτιμο για το υπόλοιπο των υπηρεσιών που τους χρωστά, με τις τρέχουσες τιμές...

2. Είναι δικαίωμα όμως κάθε εταιρίες να μπορεί να προβεί σε αλλαγές στα προιόντα και τις υπηρεσίες που πουλά, εφόσον θεωρεί ότι είναι απαραίτητο, εφόσον τηρειται βέβαια η παράγραφος (1).

3. Δεν έχει δικαίωμα καμμιά εταιρία να αποκρύπτει ή να συγκαλυπτει αλλαγές στις υπηρεσίες, αντιθέτως πρέπει να είναι προσβάσιμες οι πληροφορίες αυτές στον κάθε πελάτη. Στο κριτήριο αυτό, η HOL είχε κάνει ένα πολύ καλό βήμα, δίνοντας real time την κίνηση δικτύου ανα BBRAS και διεθνούς backbone, κάτι που δεν έχει κάνει κανένας άλλος πάροχος απο ότι ξέρω, και ειδικα ο ΟΤΕ, ενώ έχουν την δυνατότητα. Αν τώρα συγκαλύπτει ότι γίνεται traffic shaping, ενώ αυτό είναι γεγονός, τότε είναι κατακριτέα..

4. Ολες οι εταιρίες κάνουν traffic shaping, εδώ και καιρό, απλά δεν το γνωρίζετε. Ισως όχι σε layer-7 κλπ. Αλλά υπάρχουν διαφοροποιήσεις ποιότητας υπηρεσιών πχ μισθωμένα έναντι ADSL. Αν εκεί είναι λογικό, γιατί να μην είναι λογικό να υπάρχουν και διαφοροποιήσεις και στις ADSL συνδέσεις; Αν δεν είναι λογικό, περιμένω απο όλους να ζητήσουν στοιχεία απο τους παρόχους, να ισοπεδωθούν και οι μισθωμένες, και να μας δώσουν το bw που μας ανηκει.... (κάτι διάβασα κάπου, δεν ξέρω που, μου φαίνεται στο σιε της 4ΝΕΤ, ότι έχουν δεσμευμένο 1,5GB για τα μισθωμενα μόνο....)

5. Συμφωνώ επίσης ότι είναι σημαντικά καλύτερο να υπάρχει ένα σύστημα fair use απο traffic shaping. Ακόμη και έτσι, ένα σωστό σύστημα traffic shaping, θα δώσει στους χρήστες voip & online gaming και λοιπών real time πρωτοκόλλων, πραγματικά σωστή υπηρεσία, χωρίς να επιβαρύνει, σημαντικά τουλάχιστον, τους downloaders...

6. Oι περισσότεροι εδώ μιλούν λες και επειδή πληρώνουν 20 - 30 ευρώ το μήνα, θα πρέπει να έχουν ποιότητα μισθωμένου. Χωρίς να θέλω να ανοίξω κουβέντα για τις τιμές, είναι άλλη υπόθεση  , υποθέτοντας ότι τα κοστολογικά στοιχεία παρόχων και ΟΤΕ είναι σωστά, με ADSL αγοράζετε μια μοιραζόμενη γραμμή. Μοιραζόμαστε το bw. Δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε όλοι χιλιάρα. Δεν γίνεται, δεν είναι ρεαλιστικό. (διαβάστε όμως και το παρακάτω, please...)

7. Ειναι γεγονός ότι έχει πέσει η ποιότητα των ευρυζωνικών σημαντικά, ήδη απο πέρυσι το Σεπτέμβριο με την μείωση τιμών. Και αυτό γιατί, με τις μειώσεις τιμών (που καλά και σωστά έγιναν), δεν έγινε αναβάθμιση δικτύου ανάλογα. ΟΤΕ και πάροχοι, και βασικα ΟΤΕ, δείχνουν ως αιτία το κόστος, ότι δεν τους επιτρέπει να δώσουν περισσότερο ΑΤΜ backbone (απο λογιστική κοστολογική άποψη, μην αρχίσεις yiapap ότι αφού το έχει και κάθεται.....). Για να δώσω ένα αυθαίρετο παράδειγμα, βγαίνει ο ΟΤΕ με αυθαίρετη κοστόλογηση και λέει η ADSL μου κοστίζει 10 ευρώ / μηνα που αναλύεται σε 1 ευρώ στο last mile, 4 στο dslam και 5 στο ΑΤΜ. Ενώ εαν έκανε σωστή κοστολόγηση θα έβγαινε  1 ευρώ last mile, 2 ευρώ dslam, 2 στο ΑΤΜ. Οπότε ή θα έπρεπε να κατεβάσει και άλλο τις τιμές των προσβάσεων ΑΡΥΣ ή να ανεβάσει τις ταχύτητας, ειδικά στο ΑΤΜ που είναι το κύριο πρόβλημα (το δεύτερο είναι πιο προσοδοφόρο απο την μείωση τιμών). Διαφορετικά θα μπορεί να κατηγορηθεί για αισχροκέρδεια. Απο τον καθένα. Και να νικήσει σε οποιαδήποτε δίκη. Τώρα όμως, έτσι όπως είναι τα πράγματα, δεν μπορείς να βρείς το δίκιο σου πουθενά.


Επίλογος. Βρισκόμαστε σε μια φάση. όπου ακόμα κάνουν αναβαθμίσεις. Στο σπίτι μου είμαι ακόμη με την 512. Δεν με πολυνοιάζει γιατι δεν κατεβάζω π2π (no offense)... Ομως θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε, να ολοκληρωθεί η ιστορία. Είναι σίγουρο, για λόγους δημοσιότητας κλπ, ο ΟΤΕ να έχει προβεί πρώτα σε αναβάθμιση των DSLAM ως άμεσης προτεραιότητας (γιατό αυτό φαίνεται στους χρήστες), και ύστερα ή με κάποια καθυστέρηση στην αναβάθμιση του ΑΤΜ (για να μετρήσει κιόλας τι χρειάζεται πχ scalability issues). Οπότε μπορεί τα προβλήματα να είναι προσωρινά, και να έχουν σχέση με την όλη ιστορία αναβάθμισης. Και εγώ δεν έχω καλές ταχύτητες, αλλά δίνω ένα περιθώριο 1-2 μήνες ακόμη να τελειώσει αυτή η ιστορία. Μετα τα λέμε. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι απο το τέλος του χρόνου, απο ότι ανακοινώθηκε τουλάχιστον, μπαινει και το LLU της 4ΝΕΤ, ακούγονται ιστορίες για WiMAX κλπ κλπ... Η HOL δεν είναι μονοπώλιο. Εαν δεν είναι σωστο αυτό που κάνει, πολύ απλά θα χάσει την πελατεία της...

----------


## Sebu

Παντως παιδια σε αρκετες συμβασεις πχ κινητης τηλεφωνιας,τραπεζικων λογαριασμων κ.α. αναφερεται στα ψιλα γραμματα οτι οποιαδηποτε αλλαγη απο την πλευρα της επιχειρησης η οποια δεν ζημιωνει αμεσα οικονομικα τον πελατη ή επιβαλλεται απο εξωτερικους παραγοντες (πχ Ευρωπαικη Κεντρικη Τραπεζα) ή επιβαλλεται για την ομαλη λειτουργια της επιχειρησης (πχ προμηθειες) συνεπαγεται και την σιωπηρη αποδοχη απο την πλευρα του πελατη.

Πχ ακραιο παραδειγμα αν η εταιρεια κινητης αποφασισει να καταργησει τον προσωπικο τηλεφωνητη,επειδη δεν ζημιωνει αμεσα οικονομικα τον πελατη και επειδη στη συμβαση δεν προβλεπεται κατι για παροχη συγκεκριμενων υπηρεσιων ονομαστικα (τηλεφωνητης,gprs,wap,mms) αλλα γενικα παροχη τηλεπικοινωνιακων υπηρεσιων τοτε δεν εχει νομικα υποχρεωση να ενημερωσει τον πελατη αφου αυτος το αποδεχτηκε ως ορο υπογραφοντας τη συμβαση.

Ή αυτο που κανουν κατα κορο οι τραπεζες:Οταν μειωνονται τα επιτοκια καταθεσεων ή οταν αυξανονται οι προμηθειες η τραπεζα εξαιτιας αυτου του ορου που εχεις αποδεχτει δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενη να σε ενημερωσει προσωπικα με επιστολη ή τηλεφωνικα για τη μειωση των επιτοκιων ή την αυξηση των προμηθειων.
Για τις προμηθειες ειναι απλα υποχρεωμενη να τυπωσει εναν καταλογο και να τον εχει σε καθε καταστημα σε περιπτωση που ζητηθει απο το κοινο.Το ιδιο ισχυει και για τον καταλογο των επιτοκιων.
Ας πουμε εχθες που αυξηθηκε το Euribor κατα 0,25% δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενες οι Τραπεζες να ενημερωσουν εγγραφως ή τηλεφωνικως τους δανειοληπτες τους.Δυστυχως ή ευτυχως αναφερεται στα ψιλα γραμματα της συμβασης Δανειου ή ανοιγματος Τραπεζικου Λογαριασμου ή Αποκτησης Πιστωτικης Καρτας.

Θα κοιταξω μολις γυρισω σπιτι να βρω κανα δυο συμβασεις και θα προσπαθησω να σκαναρω τους ορους και τα ψιλα γραμματα.

Παντως θα ηταν χρησιμο καποιος χρηστης της HOL αν μπορει να σκαναρει και να ανεβασει τους ορους και τα ψιλα γραμματα του συμβολαιου ADSL για να το δωσω σε ενα νομικο στη δουλεια να του ριξει μια ματια.

----------


## ikonsgr

Eγω πάλι γιατί έχω την εντύπωση οτι τον τελευταιο καιρό στραγγαλίζει τα p2p ΚΑΙ η otenet?Η μέση ταχύτητα έχει πέσει στα 10-12kb/sec (από 20-25 πριν 2-3 μήνες! Η πλάκα είναι ότι αυτό συνέβει μόλις "αναβαθμιστίκα" σε 768/192  :Laughing:  
  Πάντως ασχέτως αν πέφτει στραγγαλισμα στα p2p, η γενικότερη ταχύτητα σε Adsl είναι σε ταχύτατη φθίνουσα πορεία,και σε bandwidth και σε χρόνους απόκρισης (μπορεί να περιμένω πλέον μέχρι και 10sec μέχρι να αρχισει να κατεβαίνει κάποια ιστοσελίδα με κάπως καλές ταχύτητες!!! ) 
 Και τώρα εγω θα φταίω αν αρχίσω να γίνομαι "λεβέντης" ?
 ΖΩΑΑΑΑΑ, οταν σας έλεγα πριν 1-1.5 χρόνο με την έκρηξη στη διαφήμιση της Adsl, "ΠΡΩΤΑ ΥΠΟΔΟΜΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΕΛΑΛΗ"  βγαίναν καποιοι και με χαρακτήριζαν "μοναχοφαγά", "ελληνάρα" και παρόμοια!
Οι υπερασπίστες των δικαιωματων του φτωχου-bandwidth-Πεινασμένου νεοέλληνα(λες κι'εγω ήμουν κακός προνομιούχος μη χε... που πλήρωνα σαν μαλ@#$ 60+ euro το μήνα για να έχω adsl το 2003...)!
 Ε,ας "φάμε" τώρα όλοι μαζί (και ένας Θεός ξέρει για ποσο καιρό) "2Mbit με 20euro το μήνα" αλλά στη πράξη 20kbyte/sec! ΖΩΑΑΑΑ! 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Smile:

----------


## jtk

@ anon
 :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :Respekt:

----------


## ssotiris

> Παντως θα ηταν χρησιμο καποιος χρηστης της HOL αν μπορει να σκαναρει και να ανεβασει τους ορους και τα ψιλα γραμματα του συμβολαιου ADSL για να το δωσω σε ενα νομικο στη δουλεια να του ριξει μια ματια.


Στο ανεβάζω σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή, όπως μου εστάλλει με email από την HOL.

----------


## nw_raptor

> Εχει αδικο ομως η Χολ? Εγω που γυρναω απο την δουλεια το απογευμα και θελω να σερφαρω η να κατεβασω κατι θα πρεπει να υποστω χαμηλες ταχυτητες γιατι καποιοι εχουν μουλαρομηχανηματα τα οποια δεν κλεινουν ποτε.
> Πιστευω οτι αυτο που εκανε η χολ ηταν μια κινηση προστασιας και σεβασμου προς την πλειοψηφια των πελατων της.
> Αληθεια τι τα κανετε ολα αυτα τα τεραμπαιτς που κατεβαζετε ορισμενοι? Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το 90% καταληγει στον καδο.


Δες το από τη σκοπιά του μουλαροχρήστη. Θεωρητικά πάντα, πλήρωσε για π.χ 1mbit. Γιατι να μην το χρησιμοποιήσει; Δηλαδή μας ενοχλεί ο *τρόπος* που το χρησιμοποιεί; Αν εγώ βάλω και κατεβάσω όλο το ftp.ntua.gr πάλι θα επηρεαστείς εσυ. Γιατι δηλαδή το ένα το περιορίζουν και το άλλο οχι;

Το πρόβλημα σου είναι το contention ratio. Αν πραγματικά θέλουν να προστατέψουν τους πελάτες τους από αυτούς που κατεβάζουν όλο το σύμπαν (ξαναλέω, δικαίωμά τους είναι) να βρουν άλλο τρόπο.

----------


## shaq141a

Για την ακρίβεια αν κατεβάσεις κάτι από το ntua δεν θα έχει σχεδόν καθόλου κόστος για τη ΧΟΛ μιας και η κίνηση αυτή περνάει μέσω ΑΙΧ και όχι μέσω του διεθνούς κυκλώματος.

----------


## jonkyr

Καλημερα σε ολους, ηρθε η ωρα να καταθεσω και τη δικη μου εμπειρια.

Μεχρι τωρα διαβαζα τα δυο διαφορετικα ποστ, αλλα λογω ελλειψης χρονου και (ελαφρας) αδιαφοριας ημουν πολυ επιφυλακτικος. Σημερα το πρωι ειχα αρκετο χρονο για να πειραματιστω. Στον υπολογιστη μου έτρεχαν αναλογα με τις αναγκες μου το 0.47a του emule και το 1.5.x του utorrent. Ειμαι απο εκεινους που υποστηριζουν την αποψη "αν δεν ειναι χαλασμενο, μην το φτιαχνεις" και εμεινα καιρο με αυτα, κατεβαζοντας μετα την προσφατη αναβαθμιση της γραμμης μου σε 768 με ταχυτητες απο 60-90kb (απο το utorrent κατα 99%).

Μετα απο οσα διαβασα εκανα ανανεωση στα δυο προγραμμα στο 0.47c και 1.6.x αντιστοιχα. Χρησιμοποιησα το encryption και στα δυο, ενω (ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι) ηδη κατεβαζα αρχειο μεσω του utorrent με d/l στα 1-7kb απο σερβερ του εξωτερικου. Ξαφνικα ειδα την ταχυτητα να "εκτοξευεται" στα 28kb με τον ιδιο αριθμο χρηστων που ειχαν το αρχειο διαθεσιμο! Δεν εχω κανει ακομα δοκιμη στο emule, αλλα οπως ειναι ευκολα κατανοητο εκνευριστηκα αφανταστα.

Για εμενα η HOL τελειωσε σημερα το πρωι. Η συμβαση μου ληγει στις αρχες Ιανουαριου και ειμαι αποφασισμενος να αλλαξω παροχο, εστω κι αν χρειαστει να μεινω για εναν μηνα χωρις ιντερνετ. Κατ' αρχην πρεπει να πω ενα μεγαλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ για αλλη μια φορα στο σαιτ και ολους κοπιασαν για αυτη την αποκαλυψη, διοτι περι τετοιας προκειται. Ωστοσο, δε φευγει απο το μυαλο μου η σκεψη οτι πιθανως να ακολουθησουν και οι αλλες εταιρειες την ιδια τακτικη, αφου στην πραγματικοτητα το χοντρο "πακετο" το εφαγε η HOL πρωτη, συνεπως η μεγαλη μπορα ξεσπασε.

Ελπιζω να κανω λαθος... Επισης, καλο θα ηταν να υπαρξουν πιο μετριοπαθεις αποψεις απο τις "αντιμαχομενες" πλευρες εδω μεσα. Σαφως και τασσομαι υπερ εκεινων που υποστηριζουν οτι η κινηση της HOL ηταν αυθαιρετη και δε μπορω να καταλαβω εκεινους που βαζουν το προσωπικο συμφερον πανω απο την απλη λογικη. Θα ηθελα να εβλεπα τι θα εγραφαν σε περιπτωση που το p2p επικρατουσε σε σχεση με το websurfing στις προτεραιοτητες καποιας εταιρειας... Θα ηταν τοσο πολυ διαλλακτικοι ή θα ετοιμαζονταν να αλλαξουν παροχο;

Καλημερα και παλι, ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια.

----------


## anon

> Για την ακρίβεια αν κατεβάσεις κάτι από το ntua δεν θα έχει σχεδόν καθόλου κόστος για τη ΧΟΛ μιας και η κίνηση αυτή περνάει μέσω ΑΙΧ και όχι μέσω του διεθνούς κυκλώματος.


Ολα εχουν κόστος, και μάλιστα μεγάλο. Εαν ήταν τζάμπα, θα είχαν όλοι συνδέσεις μερικών Gbps τουλάχιστον με το ΑΙΧ, και καμμια 20αριά ΟΚΣΥΑ2 έτσι να κάθονται. Για ψάξτε να δείτε πόσο κοστίζει μια ΟΚΣΥΑ2 τον μήνα....

ΥΓ. Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον επίσης, σε όσους έχουν συνδρομή HOL, και παιζουν με π2π, να δοκιμάσουν κάποιο κατέβασμα μεταξύ τους, δηλαδή μεταξύ συνδρομητών HOL. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος λέγεται με private tracker ή κάτι τέτοιο... Οσοι ασχολείστε θα ξέρετε... Αυτό το τεστ θα μας δείξει εαν η HOL έχει βάλει γενική φραγή πχ στα torrents, ή εαν είναι φαινόμενο με τα torrents του εξωτεριικού... Επίσης με τις δοκιμές αυτές, μπορούν να δούν εαν το encryption δουλεύει και ξεπερνά τις πιθανές φραγές... Οσοι κάνουν το τεστ, μπορούν να δοκιμάσουν και εναλλακτικά ftp μεταξύ τους (στην περίπτωση που δεν παίζει καλά το π2π), και εαν παίζει το ftp, τοτε είναι σίγουρα κάποιο traffic shaping.

----------


## ikonsgr

Mϊα ΟΚΣΥΑ2 είναι ποιο ακριβή από 3ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ 2ΚΟΜΜΑΤΑ?  :Laughing:   :Razz:  
 Βλέπω τη συνηθεια των αμερικανών να μιλάν με ακρονύμια την κολησες κι'εσυ!!
Αλλά ακρονύμια στα Ελληνικα... σαν κινέζικα μου φαινονται! 
Τι ειναι αυτό το ΟΚΣΥΑ(και μαλίστα 2!) ρε φίλε?  :Smile:

----------


## shaq141a

Μα δεν εννοώ κόστος σε χρήμα. Αναφέρομαι σε bandwidth. Το πρόβλημα της ΧΟΛ δεν εστιάζεται ούτε στη σύνδεση με τον ΟΤΕ (ΟΚΣΥΑ2) ούτε με το ΑΙΧ, αλλά με το διεθνές κύκλωμα. Και γιατί δεν έχουν δεκάδες γιγαμπίτ συνδέσεις με το ΑΙΧ

Μα γιατί το ελληνικό περιοχέμενο είναι απών.... Άρα γιατί να βάλλουν μεγαλύτερες.

----------


## anon

> Mϊα ΟΚΣΥΑ2 είναι ποιο ακριβή από 3ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ 2ΚΟΜΜΑΤΑ?   
>  Βλέπω τη συνηθεια των αμερικανών να μιλάν με ακρονύμια την κολησες κι'εσυ!!
> Αλλά ακρονύμια στα Ελληνικα... σαν κινέζικα μου φαινονται! 
> Τι ειναι αυτό το ΟΚΣΥΑ(και μαλίστα 2!) ρε φίλε?


Εαν γούγλιζες λίγο θα τόβρισκες αμέσως
http://www.otewholesale.gr/adsl_4_gr.htm




> Μα δεν εννοώ κόστος σε χρήμα. Αναφέρομαι σε bandwidth. Το πρόβλημα της ΧΟΛ δεν εστιάζεται ούτε στη σύνδεση με τον ΟΤΕ (ΟΚΣΥΑ2) ούτε με το ΑΙΧ, αλλά με το διεθνές κύκλωμα. Και γιατί δεν έχουν δεκάδες γιγαμπίτ συνδέσεις με το ΑΙΧ
> 
> Μα γιατί το ελληνικό περιοχέμενο είναι απών.... Άρα γιατί να βάλλουν μεγαλύτερες.


Σε αυτό θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου....

----------


## shaq141a

> ΥΓ. Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον επίσης, σε όσους έχουν συνδρομή HOL, και παιζουν με π2π, να δοκιμάσουν κάποιο κατέβασμα μεταξύ τους, δηλαδή μεταξύ συνδρομητών HOL. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος λέγεται με private tracker ή κάτι τέτοιο... Οσοι ασχολείστε θα ξέρετε... Αυτό το τεστ θα μας δείξει εαν η HOL έχει βάλει γενική φραγή πχ στα torrents, ή εαν είναι φαινόμενο με τα torrents του εξωτεριικού... Επίσης με τις δοκιμές αυτές, μπορούν να δούν εαν το encryption δουλεύει και ξεπερνά τις πιθανές φραγές... Οσοι κάνουν το τεστ, μπορούν να δοκιμάσουν και εναλλακτικά ftp μεταξύ τους (στην περίπτωση που δεν παίζει καλά το π2π), και εαν παίζει το ftp, τοτε είναι σίγουρα κάποιο traffic shaping.


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τέτοιοι πειραματισμοί έχουν γίνει και αναφέρθηκαν στο προηγούμενο thread που έγινε locked. Η ΗΟL δεν κάνει TS σε ελληνικές ΙΡ.

EDIT. Anon με όλο το σεβασμό. Έχεις διαβάσει το προηγούμενο thread μιας και πολλάέχουν απαντηθεί εκεί. Και ναι τόσο το encryption του μtorrent όσο και το αντιστοιχο του eMule προσπερνάν τους περιορισμούς. Αν και κάποιοι αναφέρουν ότι κάνει και κάτι περίεργα throlling ανά connection.

----------


## ikonsgr

> Εαν γούγλιζες λίγο θα τόβρισκες αμέσως
> http://www.otewholesale.gr/adsl_4_gr.htm


 Ε,ειμαι...τεμπελχανας, τι να κανουμε!  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Btw (by the way...  :Smile:  ) Στο λίνκ που μου έγραψες δεν αναφέρει ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ τι σημαίνει το ακρονύμιο,αλλά στο ακριβώς απο πάνω http://www.otewholesale.gr/adsl_5_gr.htm 
 το βρήκα!!! 
 ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ADSL (Ο.Κ.ΣΥ.Α.) = Τωρα, μας φώτησες....  :Razz: 
 Th.a.!  :Smile:  (thanks anyway!!!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  )

----------


## shaq141a

OKΣΥΑ2=ethernet(?) σύνδεση του παροχού με τον bbrass του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Sebu

Παντως τελευταια κανει κατι τετοια κουλα και το μtorrent στη 4νετ.Εδω και καμια βδομαδα περιπου.Ακομα και βραδυνες ωρες που στρωνει το http τα τορρεντς απο 80-100 πηγες σερνονται με 4-8kb/s.

Επειδη και εγω ειμαι της αποψης οτι δουλευει δεν το πειραζουμε εχω μεινει με την 1.4 του μtorrent.Θα την αλλαξω με την τελευταια που εχει encryption και θα τεσταρω και την 4νετ.Στα ιδια τορρεντς,με τις ιδιες πηγες αν δω αν θα ανεβασω ταχυτητες.

----------


## dimitris_v

Συμφωνώ με όλους τους προηγούμενους που υποστήριξαν ότι ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει με τη σύνδεσή του ό,τι θέλει όσο ο νόμος το επιτρέπει. Διαφωνώ με την άποψη ότι κάποιος που δε χρησιμοποιεί p2p πρέπει να έχει προτεραιότητα. Οι διαμαρτυρίες αυτών που υποστηρίζουν το δεύτερο πρέπει να στρέφονται ενάντια στην εταιρεία που δεν μπορεί να τους καλύψει και όχι στους χρήστες των p2p. 
Αν εγώ βιάζομαι να πάω στη δουλειά μου και το λεωφορείο είναι γεμάτο και δεν μπορώ να μπω, ενώ μέσα έχουν στρογγυλοκαθήσει κάποιοι που πηγαίνουν για καφέ στην παραλία, είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμά τους και δεν πρόκειται να μαλώσω μαζί τους αλλά θα πρέπει να παραπονεθώ στον οργανισμό συγκοινωνιών. Από αυτόν θα απαιτήσω να βελτιωθεί για να απολαμβάνω καλύτερες υπηρεσίες. 
Δεν αναγνωρίζω σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ το δικαίωμα να μου πει ότι αυτό που κάνει εκείνος με τη γραμμή του είναι σημαντικότερο από αυτό που κάνω εγώ. Είτε μιλάς στο τηλέφωνο, είτε παίζεις παιχνίδια είτε ακούς ραδιόφωνο είτε κατεβάζεις τσόντες είναι το ίδιο σεβαστό για μένα. Έτσι αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ την έννοια του διαδικτύου. 
Αν κάτι κρίνεται παράνομο να απαγορευτεί με νόμο και όχι να έρχεται ο κάθε θείος ή κουμπάρος να βάζει όρια όποτε του γουστάρει. Πρόκειται για υπηρεσία παροχής δεδομένων και όχι για ΔΕΗ ή Υδρευση για να υποστηρίξουμε ότι γίνεται κατάχρηση φυσικών πόρων και γι'αυτό πρέπει να γίνεται οικονομία.

----------


## BoGe

Κανείς δεν μπορεί να πει με συγουριά, ότι αύριο/μεθαύριο στο άμεσο μέλλον δεν θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι ISP την ίδια τακτική.

----------


## sdikr

> Και όμως στη Γαλλία, που έχει το φτηνότερο ADSL στην Ευρώπη, το κόστος συνδρομής οικιακού ADSL ανά Mbit είναι μόνο 1,5 δολλάριο.
> sdikr ρίξε μιά ματιά σ' αυτό το link: http://www.multilingual-search.com/d...16/08/2006/en/
> καθώς και στο συνημμένο πίνακα
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11719



Δεν διάβασες καλά το μηνυμά μου




> Δεν υπάρχει 10 ευρώ πουθενά στον κόσμο 
> 
> όλα τα πακετα ειναι πάνω απο 20  ευρώ  (με προσφορές κλπ κλπ **χωρίς αναγώγη σε mb)*


Πες  μου αν μπορεί κάποιος  να πάρει adsl  1mbit  με 1.5  δολλάρια ,  μπορεί;  οχι δεν μπόρει

----------


## oekab1992

Παιδιά εγώ ειμαι με Forthnet και δουλεύω αποκλειστικά emule. Εχω την παλιά έκδοση, το 0.47α αλλά δεν αντιμετωπίζω προβλήματα με ταχύτητες κτλ. Εχει encryption η έκδοση αυτή ή καλου κακού να βάλω το τελευταίο emule για να πετύχω κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## dkazaz

> Αν εγώ βιάζομαι να πάω στη δουλειά μου και το λεωφορείο είναι γεμάτο και δεν μπορώ να μπω, ενώ μέσα έχουν στρογγυλοκαθήσει κάποιοι που πηγαίνουν για καφέ στην παραλία, είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμά τους και δεν πρόκειται να μαλώσω μαζί τους αλλά θα πρέπει να παραπονεθώ στον οργανισμό συγκοινωνιών. Από αυτόν θα απαιτήσω να βελτιωθεί για να απολαμβάνω καλύτερες υπηρεσίες. 
> Δεν αναγνωρίζω σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ το δικαίωμα να μου πει ότι αυτό που κάνει εκείνος με τη γραμμή του είναι σημαντικότερο από αυτό που κάνω εγώ. Είτε μιλάς στο τηλέφωνο, είτε παίζεις παιχνίδια είτε ακούς ραδιόφωνο είτε κατεβάζεις τσόντες είναι το ίδιο σεβαστό για μένα. Έτσι αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ την έννοια του διαδικτύου.


Απόλυτα σωστό. Ο άκρατος συναισθηματισμός, το μόνο που κάνει είναι να δίνει τη δύναμη στη HOL με το να διασπάει τους χρήστες.  Η Λύση είναι απλή. Αν είσαι απλώς χρήστης τότε ζήτα το ADSL σου σε χαμηλότερες τιμές (ειδικά τώρα που σας προσφέρει μόνο σερφάρισμα). Αν είστε χρήστες p2p, τότε το καλύτερο είναι να πείτε από τώρα στη  HOL, ότι έχει αλλάξει ριζικά τους όρους του συμβολαίου και πρόκειται να το κόψετε. Επειδή οι εταιρίες είναι πρόστυχες, προτείνω να το κάνετε συλλογικά, με επιστολή (όχι email) και όχι μεμονωμένα.


 Στο εξωτερικό σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, η Ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία έχει δικαιώσει τους καταναλωτές. Καιρός είναι να αρχίσει να το κάνει και εδώ.

----------


## Avvocato

> Βρε παίδες, έχω μια απορία, το SSL το ξέρετε;;; Κατεβάζετε email, στέλνετε αριθμούς πιστωτικών και κάνετε web banking χωρίς SSL;;; Τότε φυσικά και δεν σας φταίει η HOL αφού τα data σας είναι στο έρμαιο οποιουδήποτε βρίσκεται ανάμεσα σε εσάς και στον εκάστοτε server.
> 
> Μήπως έχετε ενεργοποιήσει junk ή antivirus φίλτρο από τον ISP; Πάλι δεν επεξεργάζεται εκεί τα email σας;;;
> 
> Ας μην κοροϊδεύομαστε, το μόνο αρνητικό είναι πως η HOL δεν ενημέρωσε. Μεταξύ μας δεν είναι υποχρεωμένη να το κάνει, το «σου παρέχω πρόσβαση στο internet» δεν υπονοεί το «δεν εφαρμόζω traffic shaping».
> 
> Imho μόνο καλό θα της κάνει να το διαφημίσει καθώς ξέρω πάρα πολλούς που θα την προτιμούσαν για αυτό ακριβώς το σκοπό. Γιατί κατεβάζουν περιστασιακά (και το κατέβασμα γίνεται και χωρίς να είσαι στον υπολογιστή) και σερφάρουν καθημερινά (και εδώ αναγκαστικά κάθεσαι στον υπολογιστή και περιμένεις).




Δηλαδη φιλε οπως το λες εσυ, ειναι σαν να λες πως θα αγοραζαμε ολοι μας μια Ferrari (4μβιτ γραμμη) αμα την πουλαγανε για 10000 ευρω, αλλα η εταιρεια θα την πουλουσε με κοφτη που δεν θα ξεπερναγε τα 80 χιλιομετρα μεγιστη ταχυτητα με τη τη λογικη οτι δεν πρεπει να τρεχουμε πολυ στους δρομους γιατι εχει κινηση, και εσυ πιστευεις οτι αυτοι που την αγοραζανε θα ηταν ικανοποιημενοι ?????

Δεν ξερω αν το παραδειγμα μου σε καλιψε, αλλα σιγουρα το επιχειρημα σου ειναι για γελια.

Δηλαδη το μονο κακο ειναι οτι δεν ενημερωσε ή οτι σου περιοριζει την ελευθερια κινησεως, διαθεσεως εκφρασεως κτλπ.
Ποιος δινει το δικαιωμα σε μια εταιρεια να αποφασιζει τι ειναι και τι οχι επιτρεπτο??? Μηπως το εγραφε πουθενα???? Μηπως το ανεφερε εκ των υστερων δινοντας σου δικαιομα επιλογης?????
Γιατι η επιλογη δεν ειναι μοναχα αν θα συνεχισεις με τους νεους ορους ή οχι, αλλα μπορεις να ζητησεις την υλοποιηση των παλιων ορων μιας και αυτους εχεις υπογραψει, αλλιως οφειλει αποζημιωση.

Επισης αυτο το ξερω πολλους που θα την προτιμουσαν........ τι το θελεις??????
Αμα τους ξερεις πεστους να γραψουν εδω. Κι ας πανε στην HOL  να τους βγαλει την χωλη. Δηλαδη εσυ ξερεις πολλους παροχους μεχρι σημερα που δεν μπορουν αν δοσουν ουτε τα 3-4κβ για να ανοιξει καποιος μια σελιδα ή ενα εμαιλ γιατι ολοι οι αλλοι κακοι χρηστες τους κατεβαζουν με p2p????? Για ανεφερε μας εναν , φυσικα με εμπεριστατομενες αποδειξεις, ετσι ωστε να τον ρωτησουμε κι εμεις, ποια ειναι η αποψη του για την δυσφιμιση που του κανεις ετσι απροκαλυπτα για να τεκμηριωσεις μια τελειως ατεκμηριωτη αποψη.

Προσωπικα πιστευω πως ειναι ντροπη και ειδικα μιας και εισαι moderator μια κοινωτητας που σκοπο εχει την ελευθερια της γνωσης γενικα και ειδικα στις "μοντερνες"τηλεπικοινωνιες και την διαδωση τους να περνεις θεση υπερ μιας τετοιας πρωτοφανους στα Ελληνικα δεδομενα κινησης οι οποια θιγει πρωταρχικα δικαιοματα, οπως αυτα της ελευθεριας της εκφρασης, του απορρητου των προσωπικων δεδομενων και του απορρητου των τηλεποικινωνιων. 

Επισης αυτο το "δεν υπονοει το δεν εφαρμοζω traffic shaping" τι το θελεις? εκτειθεσε ανεπανωρθοτα. Εσυ αυριο να πας να αγορασεις σπιτι και να σου πει ο πολ. μηχανικος ξερεις αγορασες το σπιτι, αλλα παραθυρα δεν εχει γιατι αν και θα επρεπε να εχει εμενα επειδη μου κοστιζανε τα εβγαλα και στο δινω χωρις αυτα, εσυ θα ελεγες και αυχαριστω πολυ καλα εκανες????

Ποιος σου ειπε εσενα πως μπορει και πως ειναι νομικα κατοχυρωμενη η εταιρεια να το κανει αυτο ????? Δειξε μου εναν νομο ή εστω αν δεν υπαρχει νομος (που δεν υπαρχει) μια παραγραφο στη συμβαση που να το λεει. Αντιθετως αμα θελεςι μπορω να σου δειξω πολλους που το απαγορευουν, απο το συνταγμα μας μεχρι και ειδικοτερους νομουσ. Τωρα το οτι κανενας δεν την εχει κυνηγησει δικαστικα οφειλεται στο κοστος για να το κανει καποιος, αλλα και τις τεχνικες γνωσεις που χρειαζονται για να αποδειξεις οτι υφιστασαι μια τετοια παρανομια, οι οποιοες ειναι περιορισμενες στην πληοψηφια των χρηστων/συνδρομητων.

----------


## ikonsgr

> Δεν αναγνωρίζω σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ το δικαίωμα να μου πει ότι αυτό που κάνει εκείνος με τη γραμμή του είναι σημαντικότερο από αυτό που κάνω εγώ. Είτε μιλάς στο τηλέφωνο, είτε παίζεις παιχνίδια είτε ακούς ραδιόφωνο είτε κατεβάζεις τσόντες είναι το ίδιο σεβαστό για μένα. Έτσι αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ την έννοια του διαδικτύου. 
> Αν κάτι κρίνεται παράνομο να απαγορευτεί με νόμο και όχι να έρχεται ο κάθε θείος ή κουμπάρος να βάζει όρια όποτε του γουστάρει. Πρόκειται για υπηρεσία παροχής δεδομένων και όχι για ΔΕΗ ή Υδρευση για να υποστηρίξουμε ότι γίνεται κατάχρηση φυσικών πόρων και γι'αυτό πρέπει να γίνεται οικονομία.


  Aν και γενικά συμφωνω σ'αυτό που λες,νομίζω ότι γίνεσαι λίγο απόλυτος ισοπεδωνοντας κάπως τα πράγματα. ΣΕΒΑΣΤΟ το δικαίωμα του καθενός να κατεβάζει ότι θέλει, αλλά όταν εγώ κάνω χρήση του δικτύου για να βγάλω το ψωμί μου ή για να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποια υπηρεσία (e-banking,taxisnet κτλ) και κάποιος άλλος την ιδια στιγμή κάνοντας "κατάχρηση" για ψυχαγωγία ή για τσόντες,δημιουργεί πρόβλημα και καθυστέρηση στην συνδεσή μου ,ε, δε νομίζω ότι φταίει μόνο η έλλειψη υποδομής για αυτό!
 Το ιδιο πράγμα ισχύει π.χ. και με το κυκλοφοριακό! ΣΕΒΑΣΤΟ το δικαίωμα όλων των χιλιάδων αργόσχολων που κυκλοφορούν στο κέντρο 11 η ώρα το πρωί για "καφε" ή για "βολτα" αλλά εμένα που κατέβηκα για να κάνω κάποια δουλειά μου δημιουργούν εκνευρισμο και ταλαιπωρία, πως να το κάνουμε! Ασχετα αν σ'αυτό φταίνε σε μεγάλο βαθμό και οι ΜΗ υποδομές! 
 Το πρόβλημα λοιπόν είναι: 
 Ως ποιο βαθμό η έλλειψη υποδομών θα λειτουργει ως άλοθι για την κατάχρηση και την ασυδωσια,όσο και αν τα παραπάνω αποτελούν "δικαίωμα"? Σε μία κοινωνία που θέλει να λέγεται πολιτισμένη,ο καθένας θα πρέπει να σέβεται τα δικαιώματα των άλλων,λαμβάνοντας υποψην τους εκάστοτε περιορισμούς υποδομών,υπηρεσιών κτλ! Και αυτό σημαίνει κυρίως ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ και αγωγή ώστε να έχουμε από όλους οσο το δυνατόν περισσοτερο ορθολογική χρήση και λίγο εγκράτεια στα "θέλω" μας!

----------


## Avvocato

> Aν και γενικά συμφωνω σ'αυτό που λες,νομίζω ότι γίνεσαι λίγο απόλυτος ισοπεδωνοντας κάπως τα πράγματα. ΣΕΒΑΣΤΟ το δικαίωμα του καθενός να κατεβάζει ότι θέλει, αλλά όταν εγώ κάνω χρήση του δικτύου για να βγάλω το ψωμί μου ή για να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποια υπηρεσία (e-banking,taxisnet κτλ) και κάποιος άλλος την ιδια στιγμή κάνοντας "κατάχρηση" για ψυχαγωγία ή για τσόντες,δημιουργεί πρόβλημα και καθυστέρηση στην συνδεσή μου ,ε, δε νομίζω ότι φταίει μόνο η έλλειψη υποδομής για αυτό!
>  Το ιδιο πράγμα ισχύει π.χ. και με το κυκλοφοριακό! ΣΕΒΑΣΤΟ το δικαίωμα όλων των χιλιάδων αργόσχολων που κυκλοφορούν στο κέντρο 11 η ώρα το πρωί για "καφε" ή για "βολτα" αλλά εμένα που κατέβηκα για να κάνω κάποια δουλειά μου δημιουργούν εκνευρισμο και ταλαιπωρία, πως να το κάνουμε! Ασχετα αν σ'αυτό φταίνε σε μεγάλο βαθμό και οι ΜΗ υποδομές! 
>  Το πρόβλημα λοιπόν είναι: 
>  Ως ποιο βαθμό η έλλειψη υποδομών θα λειτουργει ως άλοθι για την κατάχρηση και την ασυδωσια,όσο και αν τα παραπάνω αποτελούν "δικαίωμα"? Σε μία κοινωνία που θέλει να λέγεται πολιτισμένη,ο καθένας θα πρέπει να σέβεται τα δικαιώματα των άλλων,λαμβάνοντας υποψην τους εκάστοτε περιορισμούς υποδομών,υπηρεσιών κτλ! Και αυτό σημαίνει κυρίως ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ και αγωγή ώστε να έχουμε από όλους οσο το δυνατόν περισσοτερο ορθολογική χρήση και λίγο εγκράτεια στα "θέλω" μας!




φιλε μου εχεις μια λαθος βαση πιστευω, γιατι το να κατεβεις στο κεντρο στις 11 το πρωι θα δημιουρησει κινηση, αλλα αυτο ειναι κατι για το οποιο δεν πληρωνεις, απλα δυνασαθαι να το κανεις.
Εξαλου το ανωθεν παραδειγμα ειναι θεμα δημοσιας, δημοτικης και κρατικης οργανωσης και οχι εμπορικης δραστηριοτητας που διεπεται απο αλλους κανονες, συνθηκες και νομους. 

Αντιθετα εδω μιλαμε για πληρωμενες υπηρεσιες για τις οποιες, αυτος που πληρωσες αδυνατει να στις παρεχει κι ετσι στις περιοριζει για να καλυψει την δικια του αδυναμια. Και στο κανει αυτο κρυφα, αναιτια και διχως τουλαχιστον να σου κανει εκπτωση για την μειωση των υπηρεσιων που σου παρεχει.

Αυτο φιλε μου λεγεται ποινικα ΑΠΑΤΗ.

ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ   HOL= ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΕΣ

----------


## dimitris_v

> Ως ποιο βαθμό η έλλειψη υποδομών θα λειτουργει ως άλοθι για την κατάχρηση και την ασυδωσια,όσο και αν τα παραπάνω αποτελούν "δικαίωμα"?


Μήπως μπορούμε να ρωτήσουμε και το αντίθετο? Ως ποιο βαθμό η επίκληση της κατάχρησης και της ασυδωσίας θα λειτουργούν ως δικαιολογία για τη συνεχιζόμενη έλλειψη υποδομών? Αλλά είναι συνηθισμένο στην Ελλάδα να αρχίζουμε ανάποδα. Δεν κοιτάζουμε να βελτιώσουμε το χάλι μας αλλά βάζουμε τον κόσμο να μαλώνει μεταξύ τους. Αυτό εννοώ και δεν είμαι αναίσθητος, απλά σέβομαι τα δικαιώματα του καθενός και πιστεύω ότι είναι καιρός να αρχίσουμε να απαιτούμε από αυτούς που πρέπει.

----------


## anon

Συγνώμη, αλλά είπαμε ότι η HOL εαν έχει προβει αυθαίρετα σε μια τέτοια υλοποίηση είναι κατακριτέα. Απο κεί και πέρα, οι λογικές πληρώνω και θέλω ναχω ταχύτητα μισθωμένου είναι τουλάχιστον παιδαριώδεις. Και κανενα συμβόλαιο με κα΄νενα πάροχο δεν το καλύπτει αυτό, το αντίθετο μάλιστα... Δεν λέμε ντε και καλά ότι πρέπει να αυτοπεριορίζεται κάποιος, για να παίζει καλύτερα ο γείτονας, όπως επίσης δεν είπαμε σε άλλο νήμα ότι μην τυχόν και βάλεις πειρατικό λογισμικό. Αλλο όμως η χρήση (είτε του δικτίου με τέτοιο τρόπο ή η χρήση πειρατικού λογισμικού) και άλλο η "ηθική" δικαίωση και νομιμοποίηση... 

Είναι όπως όταν περιμένεις στην ουρά στο carrefour το σάββατο απόγευμα. Πιο πολύ περιμένεις στην ουρά απο τα ψώνια. Και ερχεται ένας μάγκας, γιατί έχει και εκείνος δικαίωμα, και χώνεται μπροστά και γράφει όλο τον κόσμο κανονικότατα (μου έχει συμβεί).... Ειναι μια απο τα ίδια....

----------


## yiapap

Καταρχήν συντάσσομαι πλήρως με αυτά που λέει ο cosmos στο πρώτο post και σε όλο το νήμα.
Συγκαταλέγομαι στους "θιγμένους" από τη χρήση p2p, όμως σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορώ να συναινέσω με αυτό που κάνει η HOL.
Σήμερα τα p2p, αύριο το streaming radio, μεθαύριο τι;

Επειδή δεν έχει διευκρινηστεί ακόμη ΠΩΣ η HOL προτεραιοποιεί τα πακέτα, προτείνω το εξής:
*ΕΝΑΣ συνδρομητής της HOL να στείλει επιστολή ή fax στην εταιρεία που να της αναλύει συνοπτικά το θέμα λέγοντας:*
"...αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι για να δώσετε προτεραιότητες στην κίνηση των δεδομένων στο δίκτυό σας πρέπει να τηρείτε δεδομένα κίνησης, όπως αυτά ορίζονται από το Νόμο 3471/06 Άρθο 1 Παρ.3.
Παρακαλώ, σύμφωνα με το νόμο 2472/1997 άρθρο 12, ενημερώστε με γραπτώς και με σαφήνεια ποια προσωπικά μου δεδομένα τηρείτε στα αρχεία σας.
Σας υπενθυμίζω ότι σύμφωνα με το νόμο οφείλετε να μου απαντήσετε γραπτώς εντός διαστήματος 15 ημερών από τη λήψη της παρούσης.
Με επιφύλαξη παντός νόμιμου δικαιώματος
Υπογραφή"
Οπωσδήποτε κρατήστε αντίγραφο από την απόδειξη του συστημένου των ΕΛΤΑ ή την εκτύπωση του fax μετά την επιτυχή αποστολή.

Για τα παραπάνω δείτε:
http://www.dpa.gr/faq.htm#1 & http://www.dpa.gr/thesmiko_plaisio.htm

----------


## Avvocato

> Καταρχήν συντάσσομαι πλήρως με αυτά που λέει ο cosmos στο πρώτο post και σε όλο το νήμα.
> Συγκαταλέγομαι στους "θιγμένους" από τη χρήση p2p, όμως σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορώ να συναινέσω με αυτό που κάνει η HOL.
> Σήμερα τα p2p, αύριο το streaming radio, μεθαύριο τι;
> 
> Επειδή δεν έχει διευκρινηστεί ακόμη ΠΩΣ η HOL προτεραιοποιεί τα πακέτα, προτείνω το εξής:
> *ΕΝΑΣ συνδρομητής της HOL να στείλει επιστολή ή fax στην εταιρεία που να της αναλύει συνοπτικά το θέμα λέγοντας:*
> "...αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι για να δώσετε προτεραιότητες στην κίνηση των δεδομένων στο δίκτυό σας πρέπει να τηρείτε δεδομένα κίνησης, όπως αυτά ορίζονται από το Νόμο 3471/06 Άρθο 1 Παρ.3.
> Παρακαλώ, σύμφωνα με το νόμο 2472/1997 άρθρο 12, ενημερώστε με γραπτώς και με σαφήνεια ποια προσωπικά μου δεδομένα τηρείτε στα αρχεία σας.
> Σας υπενθυμίζω ότι σύμφωνα με το νόμο οφείλετε να μου απαντήσετε γραπτώς εντός διαστήματος 15 ημερών από τη λήψη της παρούσης.
> ...




Αυτη η κινηση εμενα με καλιπτει προς το παρον.
Θα την μελετησω, ισως την επειχειρησω και σημερα μαλιστα και θα σας ενημερωσω

----------


## ikonsgr

> Μήπως μπορούμε να ρωτήσουμε και το αντίθετο? Ως ποιο βαθμό η επίκληση της κατάχρησης και της ασυδωσίας θα λειτουργούν ως δικαιολογία για τη συνεχιζόμενη έλλειψη υποδομών? Αλλά είναι συνηθισμένο στην Ελλάδα να αρχίζουμε ανάποδα. Δεν κοιτάζουμε να βελτιώσουμε το χάλι μας αλλά βάζουμε τον κόσμο να μαλώνει μεταξύ τους. Αυτό εννοώ και δεν είμαι αναίσθητος, απλά σέβομαι τα δικαιώματα του καθενός και πιστεύω ότι είναι καιρός να αρχίσουμε να απαιτούμε από αυτούς που πρέπει.


 Φίλε μου ,δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου,ομως, καλώς ή κακώς ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΟΙ και τους υφισταμεθα ολοι! Μεχρι λοιπόν να βελτιωθούν τα πράγματα ,το δικαίωμα του καθενός θα πρέπει να είναι ισοπεδωτικά ιδιο ΑΣΧΕΤΑ από την χρήση? 
 Με 2 λογια, πιστευω ότι όταν υπάρχουν περιορισμοί (και είτε το θέλουμε είτε οχι, πρακτικά ΠΑΝΤΟΤΕ θα υπαρχουν)βεβαιώς και είναι *"σεβαστό"* το δικαίωμα του καθενός να κάνει ότι χρηση θέλει, *ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ "το ΙΔΙΟ σεβαστό"* οπως εσύ έγραψες ασχέτως της χρήσης.Κατ'εμε  θα πρέπει να υπάρχει προτεραιοτητα ανάλογα με το ειδος της χρήσης, κατι το οποίο όμως άπτεται αυτών που ασκούν έλεγχο και εξουσία στο διαδικτυο και δεν λύνεται μαλώνοντας μεταξύ μας οπως είπες...

----------


## ikonsgr

Το σωστό και έντιμο θα ήταν να βγάλουν επισημη ανακοινωση ότι λογω του οτι δεν υπάρχει επαρκές έυρος ζώνης και μπλα,μπλα,μπλα θα τιρηθεί προτεραιότητα στα πακέτα διακινησης ανάλογα με το ειδος του πρωτοκόλου ή το Port ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο... 
 Αν ομως εφαρμοζουν τετοιες πρακτικές στα μουλωχτά... :Evil:

----------


## eon.s60@

Καλά αυτό που κάνανε είναι ελεεινό! Επίσης δεν μπορω να καταλάβω τι ενδιαφέρει τον καθένα άλλο συνδρομητή τι κάνω εγώ, τι κατεβάζω και για ποιο λόγο όπως λέει ο φίλος "PopManiac" την φιλοδοξία κάποιον να κατεβάσει όλο το net... Πληρώνω όσο εσύ και κατεβάζω όσο θέλω!

Ελπίζω να μην το κάνουμε και οι άλλοι! Έτσι για να πατώσει η HOL με τις βλακείες τις!

----------


## Stardusted

Ποίος ζήτησε ταχύτητες μισθωμένης ? Είδατε στην συζήτηση κάπου να ζητάει κανείς ταχύτητες μισθωμένης ? Γιατί ο καθένας απαντάει σε ερωτήματα και αιτήματα που ΔΕΝ τα έθεσε κανείς ποτέ ώστε να καλύπτει, για εμένα, το ελλιπές τον επιχειρημάτων του, όταν υπάρχουν ?

Το θέμα από νομικής πλευράς αγγίζει τα όρια της μήνυσης, η HOL έχει κάνει κάτι όπως όλα δείχνουν και δεν το έχει ανακοινώσει σε κανέναν. Θα το ξαναπώ, γνωρίζω από νομικά δεν μιλάω τυχαία.

Που πήγε το ελεύθερο ιντερνετ ? Μάλλον δεν το θέλουμε όλοι. Να πάτε λοιπόν στην HOL με την καταπληκτική της αυτή νέα υπηρεσία. 

Όταν αύριο αποφασίσει να σας προσφέρει και άλλες "υπηρεσίες" ερήμην σας, περάστε να σας δώσουμε χαιρετίσματα.




> .......Μεχρι λοιπόν να βελτιωθούν τα πράγματα ,το δικαίωμα του καθενός θα πρέπει να είναι ισοπεδωτικά ιδιο ΑΣΧΕΤΑ από την χρήση?.......


ΝΑΙ!

Από πού αντλείς την πεποίθηση πως η δική σου χρήση είναι σημαντικότερη και πρέπει να έχει προτεραιότητα από την δική μου ή του γείτονα ? Ρατσισμό και στο ιντερνετ θα περάσουμε τώρα ? Ναι στα mail όχι στα P2P ?

----------


## aroutis

> Είναι όπως όταν περιμένεις στην ουρά στο carrefour το σάββατο απόγευμα. Πιο πολύ περιμένεις στην ουρά απο τα ψώνια. Και ερχεται ένας μάγκας, γιατί έχει και εκείνος δικαίωμα, και χώνεται μπροστά και γράφει όλο τον κόσμο κανονικότατα (μου έχει συμβεί).... Ειναι μια απο τα ίδια....


Ακριβως. Και εκεί έρχεται το ερώτημα. Ερχεται κάποιος και λέει:

Τι έχεις εσυ στο καρότσι σου; 

Τι έχεις ΕΣΥ στο καρότσι σου; 

Ααααα εσυ έχεις χαρτι υγείας; για περίμενε, ο άλλος έχει σολωμό!

Και τον χώνει μπροστά σου..

Το βλέπεις λογικό; 

Αυτό που συμβαίνει σε κάποια σουπερ μαρκετ ειναι τα priority ques :

Μεχρι 10 πακέτα στο καλάθι, 
για μη χρήστες πιστωτικών καρτών.

Ομως αυτά ειναι εν γνώση των πελατών..

Από κει και πέρα, οι πελάτες στο Carrefour πηγαίνουν ΕΝ ΓΝΩΣΗ τους οτι θα κάνουν X χρόνο, για να εξυπηρετηθούν, έτσι δεν ειναι; :Wink:

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> 4. Ολες οι εταιρίες κάνουν traffic shaping, εδώ και καιρό, απλά δεν το γνωρίζετε. Ισως όχι σε layer-7 κλπ. Αλλά υπάρχουν διαφοροποιήσεις ποιότητας υπηρεσιών πχ μισθωμένα έναντι ADSL. Αν εκεί είναι λογικό, γιατί να μην είναι λογικό να υπάρχουν και διαφοροποιήσεις και στις ADSL συνδέσεις; Αν δεν είναι λογικό, περιμένω απο όλους να ζητήσουν στοιχεία απο τους παρόχους, να ισοπεδωθούν και οι μισθωμένες, και να μας δώσουν το bw που μας ανηκει.... (κάτι διάβασα κάπου, δεν ξέρω που, μου φαίνεται στο σιε της 4ΝΕΤ, ότι έχουν δεσμευμένο 1,5GB για τα μισθωμενα μόνο....)


Αυτό που περιγράφεις δεν είναι traffic shaping στον χρήστη, είναι QoS ανά κατηγορία χρηστών. Θεμιτό.




> 5. Συμφωνώ επίσης ότι είναι σημαντικά καλύτερο να υπάρχει ένα σύστημα fair use απο traffic shaping. Ακόμη και έτσι, ένα σωστό σύστημα traffic shaping, θα δώσει στους χρήστες voip & online gaming και λοιπών real time πρωτοκόλλων, πραγματικά σωστή υπηρεσία, χωρίς να επιβαρύνει, σημαντικά τουλάχιστον, τους downloaders...


Κανένα σύστημα οποιασδήποτε παρεμβολής στα δεδομένα, είτε είναι προτεραιοποίηση, είτε περιορισμός. Το καλύτερο QoS, όπως έχει ειπωθεί κάπου, είναι το QoS που δεν υπάρχει. Αν θέλω και αν χρειάζεται, θα το εφαρμόσω εγώ όπως επιθυμώ.

----------


## Sebu

Ελειψα για λιγο και βλεπω οτι τα πραγματα εχουν ξεφυγει.

Λοιπον για αρχη ευχαριστω τον  χρηστη Ssotiris που μου εστειλε τη Συμβαση της HOL.

Εν συνεχεια εκανα μια πρωτη αναλυση των ορων και κυριως στα ψιλα γραμματα.Επειδη βγηκε καπου 5 σελιδες και για να μην βαρυνω το παρον νημα το εχω κανει ποστ εδω 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...699#post798699

Οποιος θελει του ριχνει μια ματια.

Με απλα λογια αυτο που μπορω να πω ειναι οτι παρολο που εχουν δικιο ολοι οσοι φωναζουν,και αυτοι που τρεχουν p2p και αυτοι που θελουν ελευθερο bandwidth δυστυχως δεν τους καλυπτουν οι οροι Συμβασης.Αν διαβασετε στο νημα που ανεφερα θα καταλαβετε το γιατι.

Θα κανω μονο μια παραθεση του ορου που ειχα αναφερει στο πρωτο μου ποστ στο παρον νημα σχετικα με το δικαιωμα μονομερους αλλαγης ορων απο την οποιαδηποτε εταιρια με την οποια εχεις ενοχικη σχεση.

Στη Συμβαση της HOL λοιπον λεει:

1.	Τροποποίηση των παρεχομένων Υπηρεσιών. Η Εταιρία διατηρεί το δικαίωμα να τροποποιεί μονομερώς και κατά την ελεύθερη κρίση της τις τεχνικές προδιαγραφές των Υπηρεσιών της, υπό την απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση ότι οι τροποποιήσεις αυτές δεν θα επηρεάζουν την ποιότητα των παρεχομένων Υπηρεσιών όπως έχουν συμφωνηθεί. (Γραμματοσειρα Tahoma 4)

Λοιπον αυτος είναι ο ορος για το οποιο εγγραψα στο πρωτο ποστ μου και συμφωνα με τον οποιο εχει μονομερως το δικαιωμα η εταιρια να μεταβαλλει τις προδιαγραφες των υπηρεσιων της υπο την προυποθεση ότι δεν επηρεαζουν την ποιοτητα των συμφωνηθεντων υπηρεσιων.Οι λεξεις κλειδια είναι «μονομερως» και «συμφωνηθεντων». Η εταιρια μπορει να ενεργησει χωρις την εγκριση του πελατη.Επιπλεον στα συμφωνηθεντα δεν αναφερεται πουθενα η δυνατοτητα ή η εγγυημενη χρηση P2P. Αν διαβασετε την πρωτη παραγραφο που λεει αρθρο 3. η παρεχομενη υπηρεσια είναι αυτή της Προσβασης στο Διαδικτυο γενικα και αοριστα. Αυτό το γενικο και αοριστο είναι δικοπο μαχαιρι. Γιατι είναι αυτό που επιτρεπει σε εμας να τρεχουμε P2P ανεξελεγκτα αλλα και στην εταιρια να βαζει κοφτες ή Traffic Shaping αφου πουθενα δεν μας υποσχεθηκε συγκεκριμενα πραγματα.Και ο πιο ουσιωδης ορος είναι γραμμενος σε Tahoma 4 γραμματοσειρα.Δηλαδη θες μικροσκοπιο για να τον διαβασεις.

Για περισσοτερες λεπτομεριες και αλλους περιεργους ορους που αγνοουν οι περισσοτεροι οταν υπογραφουν δειτε
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...699#post798699

----------


## anon

> Αυτό που περιγράφεις δεν είναι traffic shaping στον χρήστη, είναι QoS ανά κατηγορία χρηστών. Θεμιτό.


Ολα ανήκουν στο QoS. Το traffic shaping είναι όταν στέλνεις εσύ δεδομένα, τότε το QoS ονομάζεται έτσι. Εκεί μπορείς να ελέγχεις, τι στέλνεις επακριβώς. Το αντίθετο, όταν λαμβάνεις δεδομένα (όπως είμαστε όλοι οι χρήστες ADSL), δεν μπορούμε να ελέγχουμε την είσοδο. Τι κάνουμε; Policing traffic, δηλαδή τον τροχονόνο, στηριζόμενοι στην ιδιότητα του TCP να αυτορυθμίζεται (στον αποστολέα - στην πηγή) ώστε να μην χάνονται πακέτα... Προκαλούμε απώλεια πακέτων, και το TCP (κάθε σύνδεση, ή το σύνολο κλπ κλπ ) αναγκάζεται να περιοριστεί σε αυτό που θέλουμε....




> Κανένα σύστημα οποιασδήποτε παρεμβολής στα δεδομένα, είτε είναι προτεραιοποίηση, είτε περιορισμός. Το καλύτερο QoS, όπως έχει ειπωθεί κάπου, είναι το QoS που δεν υπάρχει. Αν θέλω και αν χρειάζεται, θα το εφαρμόσω εγώ όπως επιθυμώ.


Aυτό θα ήταν το ιδανικό. Ομως για να γίνει αυτό, θα πρέπει να έχουμε απεριόριστο bw. Ισως γίνει σε μερικά χρόνια... Μέχρι τότε όμως το QoS χρειάζεται για την πιο εύρυθμη και σωστή λειτουργία του δικτύου....

ΥΓ. Για να κάνεις σωστό QoS, πρέπει να έχεις υπο τον έλεγχό σου και τα δύο άκρα της σύνδεσης... Στην περίπτωση μας, μπορούμε να κάνουμε traffic shaping στο upload και police traffic στο download. Και ο ISP αντίστοιχα.

----------


## whitecat

> Καταρχήν συντάσσομαι πλήρως με αυτά που λέει ο cosmos στο πρώτο post και σε όλο το νήμα.
> Συγκαταλέγομαι στους "θιγμένους" από τη χρήση p2p, όμως σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορώ να συναινέσω με αυτό που κάνει η HOL.
> Σήμερα τα p2p, αύριο το streaming radio, μεθαύριο τι;
> 
> Επειδή δεν έχει διευκρινηστεί ακόμη ΠΩΣ η HOL προτεραιοποιεί τα πακέτα, προτείνω το εξής:
> *ΕΝΑΣ συνδρομητής της HOL να στείλει επιστολή ή fax στην εταιρεία που να της αναλύει συνοπτικά το θέμα λέγοντας:*
> "...αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι για να δώσετε προτεραιότητες στην κίνηση των δεδομένων στο δίκτυό σας πρέπει να τηρείτε δεδομένα κίνησης, όπως αυτά ορίζονται από το Νόμο 3471/06 Άρθο 1 Παρ.3.
> Παρακαλώ, σύμφωνα με το νόμο 2472/1997 άρθρο 12, ενημερώστε με γραπτώς και με σαφήνεια ποια προσωπικά μου δεδομένα τηρείτε στα αρχεία σας.
> Σας υπενθυμίζω ότι σύμφωνα με το νόμο οφείλετε να μου απαντήσετε γραπτώς εντός διαστήματος 15 ημερών από τη λήψη της παρούσης.
> ...


Παραθετω ξανα αυτα που ειπε ο μοντερεητορ διοτι στα φορουμ τεινουν πολλοι να μη διαβαζουν τα ουσιαστικα.
επειδη ενδιαφερομουν για μεταπηδηση στη HOL και μαλιστα την ειχα προτεινει κ σε φιλο με ενδιαφερει να ενημερωθω σωστα πριν προβω στην οποιαδηποτε κινηση.

Υ.Γ. με ενδιαφερουν τα p2p δικτυα για νομιμα αρχεια
εαν θελετε να ψαξετε εαν με ενδιαφερουν και για παρανομα βγαλτε ενταλμα. :RTFM: 

Υ.Γ.2. κοιταχτε και το παλιο θρεντ για περιορισμο πακετων στην VoIP υπηρεσια και τις απαντησεις απο την ΕΕΤΤ :
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33041

----------


## lewton

Τελικά συμφωνούμε όλοι νομίζω στο να υπάρχουν 2 προγράμματα, το φθηνότερο (αλλά με κάποιους περιορισμούς) και το ακριβότερο (χωρίς κανέναν περιορισμό).

----------


## ikonsgr

> Από πού αντλείς την πεποίθηση πως η δική σου χρήση είναι σημαντικότερη και πρέπει να έχει προτεραιότητα από την δική μου ή του γείτονα ? Ρατσισμό και στο ιντερνετ θα περάσουμε τώρα ? Ναι στα mail όχι στα P2P ?


\
 Δεν είναι θέμα εγωισμού ουτε ρατσισμού. Οπως σε όλα τα πράγματα έτσι και στο διαδικτυο υπάρχουν οι "βασικές" χρήσεις και οι χρησεις "πολυτελείας" και οι οποιές χαρακτηρίζονται ανάλογα από το τι ανάγκες  εξυπηρετεί η εκάστοτε χρηση.
 Οταν δεν επαρκεί η υποδομή κοιτάς ΠΡΩΤΑ να καλύπτεις τις βασικές και ύστερα της άλλες. 
 Τώρα, το ποια θα είναι η τυχόν ιεράρχηση, είναι θέμα που σίγουρα σηκώνει πολύ σηζήτηση με πολλές προεκτάσεις (κοινωνικές,ηθικές κτλ). Σίγουρα πάντως θεωρώ ότι η χρήση (και ειδικά η "βαριά") των P2p δεν έχουν την ιδια βαρύτητα και σημασία με τη χρήση του Internet ως μέσο π.χ. συναλλαγής με το κράτος,τις τράπεζες ή ως μέσο τηλε-εκπαιδευσης,τηλε-ιατρικής,ενημέρωσης κτλ.
  Και ο λόγος είναι πολύ απλός:
  Στην μία περιπτωση το ώφελος από την χρήση των p2p εξυπηρετεί σχεδόν αποκλειστικά τις *ΠΡΟΕΡΑΙΤΙΚΕΣ αναγκες ατομικής ψυχαγωγίας*, ενω στην άλλη *εξυπηρετείται ευρυτερα το κοινωνικό σύνολο διεκπεραιώνοντας γρήγορα και ευκολα τις ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΕΙΣ του ή τις πολυ ΒΑΣΙΚΟΤΕΡΕΣ ανάγκες για εκπαιδευση,περιθλαψη,ενημέρωση κτλ.
*Να πω τέλος, οτι ο ιδιος κάνω χρήση (και αρκετά βαριά...) των p2p εδω και χρονια,αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θεωρώ ότι αυτό είναι *ΕΞΙΣΟΥ* σημαντικό με κάποιον που χρησιμοποιει το διαδικτυο για λόγους που δεν αφορούν την προσωπική ευχαρίστηση ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ (οπως το να κατεβάζεις σορηδόν παιχνιδια,ταινιες,σειρες,mp3 και εδω που τα λέμε... και... παρανομα!! )

----------


## anon

> Λοιπον αυτος είναι ο ορος για το οποιο εγγραψα στο πρωτο ποστ μου και συμφωνα με τον οποιο εχει μονομερως το δικαιωμα η εταιρια να μεταβαλλει τις προδιαγραφες των υπηρεσιων της υπο την προυποθεση ότι δεν επηρεαζουν την ποιοτητα των συμφωνηθεντων υπηρεσιων.Οι λεξεις κλειδια είναι «μονομερως» και «συμφωνηθεντων». Η εταιρια μπορει να ενεργησει χωρις την εγκριση του πελατη.Επιπλεον στα συμφωνηθεντα δεν αναφερεται πουθενα η δυνατοτητα ή η εγγυημενη χρηση P2P. Αν διαβασετε την πρωτη παραγραφο που λεει αρθρο 3. η παρεχομενη υπηρεσια είναι αυτή της Προσβασης στο Διαδικτυο γενικα και αοριστα. Αυτό το γενικο και αοριστο είναι δικοπο μαχαιρι. Γιατι είναι αυτό που επιτρεπει σε εμας να τρεχουμε P2P ανεξελεγκτα αλλα και στην εταιρια να βαζει κοφτες ή Traffic Shaping αφου πουθενα δεν μας υποσχεθηκε συγκεκριμενα πραγματα.Και ο πιο ουσιωδης ορος είναι γραμμενος σε Tahoma 4 γραμματοσειρα.Δηλαδη θες μικροσκοπιο για να τον διαβασεις.


Είναι αυτό που λέω. SLA. Για όσους δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι εννοούν τα γράμματα αυτά, είναι Service Level Aggreement. Είναι συμφωνία που υποχρεώνει τον πάροχο/προμηθευτή, σε συγκεκριμένες, και ποσοτικά ορισμένα (όχι ποιοτικά) μετρήσιμα μεγέθη.

Τέτοια είναι (μερικά ως παράδειγμα):
1) Χρόνος ανταπόκρισης σε βλάβη.
2) Χρόνος  επίλυσης τεχνικού προβλήματος (αυτού και εαν δεν το δίνει κανείς)
3) Ελάχιστη εγγυημένη ταχύτητα δικτύου (στα Hellascom το δίνουν αυτό, είναι εξάλου μισθωμένο, δεν δίνουν όμως αποκατάσταση / επίλυση τεχνικού προβλήματος).

Οπως πολύ σωστά λέει ο sebu, δεν υπάρχει πουθενά και για καμμιά υπηρεσία, ένα ελάχιστο όριο βρε αδερφέ ταχύτητος το οποίο θα πρέπει να εγγυηάται ο πάροχος (και πως προσδιορίζεται αυτό).... Τιποτα.... Δηλαδή ένα ping να κάνεις και να παίρνεις απάντηση μετά απο 4 δεύτερα, its ok, έχεις δίκτυο.....

----------


## anon

Εγώ το θέμα της ιεράρχησης θα το θέσω διαφορετικά. 

Υπαρχουν τα διαδραστικά (interactive) πρωτόκολλα, όπως http, email, κλπ. Σε αυτά, κάθεσε μπροστά στην οθόνη και περιμένεις το αποτέλεσμα. Εαν αργεί, χάνεις χρόνο, μεταφραζόμενο σε χρήμα. 

Υπάρχουν επίσης τα πραγματικού χρόνου (voip, online gamimg, streaming). Αυτά εαν δεν έχουν την απαιτούμενη χωρητικότητα, πολύ απλά δεν παίζουν....

Και υπάρχουν τα μπατοσοπρωτόκολλα. Αυτά που (εκτός εαν είσαι άρρωστος!!!! ), δεν κάθεσαι απο πάνω τους για το πότε θα τελειώσουν. Σίγουρα δεν θες να τελειώσουν του αγίου ποτέ, αλλά κάνει μια ώρα παραπάνω μια λιγότερο δεν χάλασε και ο κόσμος....

Τώρα με τα παραπάνω, νομίζω ότι μπορει άμεσα να προσδιορισθεί η προτεραιοποίηση που πρέπει να υπάρχει...

Συμφωνώ ότι ίσως θα πρέπει να πάμε πλέον σε πακέτα με fair use, caps κλπ γιατι δεν πάει άλλο...  Μοντελα τιμολόγησης θα υπάρξουν πολλά, όπως και στο εξωτερικό, οπότε ο καθένας θα δεί τι τον συμφέρει και θα πάρει ανάλογα....

----------


## Stardusted

> \
> Δεν είναι θέμα εγωισμού ουτε ρατσισμού. Οπως σε όλα τα πράγματα έτσι και στο διαδικτυο υπάρχουν οι "βασικές" ανάγκες και οι ανάγκες "πολυτελείας" και οι οποιές χαρακτηρίζονται ανάλογα από το τι ανάγκες εξυπηρετεί η εκάστοτε χρηση.
> Οταν δεν επαρκεί η υποδομή κοιτάς ΠΡΩΤΑ να καλύπτεις τις βασικές και ύστερα της άλλες. 
> Τώρα, το ποια θα είναι η τυχόν ιεράρχηση, είναι θέμα που σίγουρα σηκώνει πολύ σηζήτηση με πολλές προεκτάσεις (κοινωνικές,ηθικές κτλ). Σίγουρα πάντως θεωρώ ότι η χρήση (και ειδικά η "βαριά") των P2p δεν έχουν την ιδια βαρύτητα και σημασία με τη χρήση του Internet ως μέσο π.χ. συναλλαγής με το κράτος,τις τράπεζες ή ως μέσο τηλε-εκπαιδευσης,τηλε-ιατρικής,ενημέρωσης κτλ.
> Και ο λόγος είναι πολύ απλός:
> Στην μία περιπτωση το ώφελος από την χρήση των p2p εξυπηρετεί σχεδόν αποκλειστικά τις *ΠΡΟΕΡΑΙΤΙΚΕΣ αναγκες ατομικής ψυχαγωγίας*, ενω στην άλλη *εξυπηρετείται ευρυτερα το κοινωνικό σύνολο διεκπεραιώνοντας γρήγορα και ευκολα τις ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΕΙΣ του ή τις πολυ ΒΑΣΙΚΟΤΕΡΕΣ ανάγκες για εκπαιδευση,περιθλαψη,ενημέρωση κτλ.*
> Να πω τέλος, οτι ο ιδιος κάνω χρήση (και αρκετά βαριά...) των p2p εδω και χρονια,αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θεωρώ ότι αυτό είναι *ΕΞΙΣΟΥ* σημαντικό με κάποιον που χρησιμοποιει το διαδικτυο για λόγους που δεν αφορούν την προσωπική ευχαρίστηση ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ (οπως το να κατεβάζεις σορηδόν παιχνιδια,ταινιες,σειρες,mp3 και εδω που τα λέμε... και... παρανομα!! )


Τηλε εκπαίδευση ? Τηλε ιατρική ? Ζούμε σίγουρα στην ίδια χώρα ? 

Θέλεις να μου πεις πως αυτά τα δυο ας πούμε εγώ αν κατεβάζω από P2P θα τα καταρρακώσω ? Ωραία. 

Πες μου πόσες και ποιες ώρες της μέρας μπορώ να κατεβάζω, αφού φυσικά έχεις δει τα mail σου έχεις κάνει τηλε διασκεψη - ιατρική - εκπαίδευση και έχεις διεκπεραιώσει τις συναλλαγές σου με το κράτος και τις τράπεζες.

Το ιντερνετ ΔΕΝ είναι βασικό είδος πρώτης ανάγκης. Γιατί θεωρείς πως ένα τμήμα του λοιπόν μπορεί να είναι ?

ΔΕΝ πληρώνω για αυτά που λες εσύ. Εγώ πληρώνω για άλλη χρήση, ποιο το πρόβλημα σας ? Και φυσικά η εταιρία μπορεί μονομερώς να αλλάξει κάτι. Και επιβάλλεται επίσης να το ανακοινώσει.

Σας το ξαναέγραψα και μάλιστα εγώ πρώτα, ότι ΝΑΙ η "παροχή ιντερνετ" που σου δίνουν είναι ασαφέστατη. Μπορεί σήμερα να σας κουρέψουν τα P2P και αύριο κάποιες σελίδες και μεθαυρίο…

Υποστηρίζετε λοιπόν ξεκάθαρα αυτή την συμπεριφορά ? Αυτό συζητάμε εδώ όχι αν η HOL μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει με το νετ που παρέχει. Ας το κάνει και κορνίζα. 

Αλλα να το πει, να το διαφημίσει κι ολας, αφού έτσι θα "μαζέψει πολύ κόσμο, καλό θα της κάνει" όπως είπαν μερικοί…

----------


## ikonsgr

> Εγώ το θέμα της ιεράρχησης θα το θέσω διαφορετικά. 
> 
> Υπαρχουν τα διαδραστικά (interactive) πρωτόκολλα, όπως http, email, κλπ. Σε αυτά, κάθεσε μπροστά στην οθόνη και περιμένεις το αποτέλεσμα. Εαν αργεί, χάνεις χρόνο, μεταφραζόμενο σε χρήμα. 
> 
> Υπάρχουν επίσης τα πραγματικού χρόνου (voip, online gamimg, streaming). Αυτά εαν δεν έχουν την απαιτούμενη χωρητικότητα, πολύ απλά δεν παίζουν....
> 
> Και υπάρχουν τα μπατοσοπρωτόκολλα. Αυτά που (εκτός εαν είσαι άρρωστος!!!! ), δεν κάθεσαι απο πάνω τους για το πότε θα τελειώσουν. Σίγουρα δεν θες να τελειώσουν του αγίου ποτέ, αλλά κάνει μια ώρα παραπάνω μια λιγότερο δεν χάλασε και ο κόσμος....
> 
> Τώρα με τα παραπάνω, νομίζω ότι μπορει άμεσα να προσδιορισθεί η προτεραιοποίηση που πρέπει να υπάρχει...


 Ε τότε, θα έπρεπε το 90% του bandwidth παγκοσμίως να διατίθεται για voip,streaming video και online gaming!Aφού με μόνο κριτίριο το "ποσο  καιγεται ο ποπός μας για  bandwidth και άμεση αποκριση"  πρώτες και καλύτερες είναι οι παραπάνω real time εφαρμογές!  :Smile:  
 Καλά για τα P2p δεν το συζητώ με την δική σου προτεραιοποιηση θα κατεβάζουμε ένα mbyte... τη βδομάδα!  :Laughing:  
 Να σοβαρευτούμε λίγο, εν μέρι σωστός, αλλά νομίζω ότι ασχέτως των αναγκών σε bw της εκάστοτε εφαρμογής θα πρέπει να ληφθεί υποψην και το ΤΙ εξυπηρετεί οπως έγραψα και προηγουμένως.

----------


## ipo

> Τελικά συμφωνούμε όλοι νομίζω στο να υπάρχουν 2 προγράμματα, το φθηνότερο (αλλά με κάποιους περιορισμούς) και το ακριβότερο (χωρίς κανέναν περιορισμό).


Το σημείο όμως στο οποίο αντιδρούν οι χρήστες των p2p, είναι ότι το σημερινό κόστος των ADSL είναι ήδη πολύ περισσότερο από όσο θα έπρεπε να χρεώνεται μία σύνδεση απεριόριστης χρήσης. Είναι δηλαδή ακόμα μεγαλύτερη εκμετάλλευση η ύπαρξη προτεραιοποίησης με βάση τις υπάρχουσες τιμές ή μεγάλα υποπολλαπλάσια αυτών.

Με άλλα λόγια πρέπει οι σημερινές τιμές συνδρομών αορίστου χρόνου (π.χ. 82 ευρώ/μήνα για 2 Mbit) να πέσουν στο 1/10 για απεριόριστη χρήση, χωρίς προτεραιοποίηση και στο 1/20 για περιπτώσεις προτεραιοποίησης, εξασφαλίζοντας ταυτόχρονα επαρκές bandwidth για την εξυπηρέτηση των συνδρομητών.

----------


## yiapap

Συγγνώμη που θα ξαναπεταχτω, αλλά διάβασα πριν από λίγο αυτό



> *Γενικοί Όροι Παροχής Τηλεπικοινωνιακών Υπηρεσιών*: http://web.hol.gr/online/HOL/index.aspx?mid=4117
> 
> *9. ΜΕΤΑΔΙΔΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ*
> *9.2. Συντήρηση δικτύου.* Αποκλειστικά για σκοπούς συντήρησης του δικτύου, μπορεί να χρειαστεί η Εταιρία να εξετάσει και να εργαστεί με τμήματα δεδομένων που μεταφέρονται από τον Πελάτες του μέσω του δικτύου της Εταιρίας, όπως επί παραδείγματι πληροφοριών κεφαλίδων μηνυμάτων (address header information). Ο Πελάτης συμφωνεί ότι η Εταιρία μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί, αντιγράφει, εμφανίζει σε οθόνη, αποθηκεύει, μεταφέρει, μεταφράζει, επαναδιευθετεί ή επαναδιαμορφώνει, προβάλλει και διανέμει τα ως άνω δεδομένα και εν γένει να παρακολουθεί την κίνηση των χρηστών του δικτύου της για τους ως άνω σκοπούς της συντήρησης και καλής, εύρυθμης και ομαλής λειτουργίας του δικτύου της Εταιρίας. Η Εταιρία συμφωνεί να μην πραγματοποιηθεί σε καμία περίπτωση αντίστροφη συμβολομετάφραση (reverse assemble) ή αντίστροφη μεταγλώττιση (reverse compile) και να μην αποκαλύψει σε τρίτους τις πληροφορίες που μεταφέρονται μέσω του δικτύου της Εταιρίας κατά την χρήση των παρεχόμενων από την Εταιρία υπηρεσιών, εκτός εάν άλλως ορίζεται από Νόμο, Προεδρικό Διάταγμα, Υπουργική Απόφαση ή απόφαση δικαστηρίου και εν γένει δικαστική εντολή ή εντολή κάθε άλλης εξουσιοδοτημένης διοικητικής αρχής και φυσικά σε κάθε περίπτωση που παρέχεται τέτοια εξουσιοδότηση από τον Πελάτη.


Eπομένως εσείς ως χρήστες του δικτύου της HOL έχετε ήδη συμφωνήσει στην τήρηση και επεξεργασία "τμημάτων δεδομένων"

Το θέμα είναι ΠΟΙΑ είναι αυτά τα τμήματα δεδομένων. Σε αυτό το θέμα η HOL οφείλει να σας απαντήσει όπως αναφέρω εδώ.
Είναι ιδιαίτερα νομίζω σημαντικό να γνωρίζουμε ΠΩΣ η HOL τηρεί και επεξεργάζεται αυτά τα δεδομένα!

Γιατί; Γιατί αν το traffic shapping γίνεται στο 7ο επίπεδο τότε η HOL έχει πρόσβαση ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΜΕΝΟ των πακέτων που ανταλλάσονται. Εφόσον τηρεί αρχείο ή επεξεργάζεται το ωφέλιμο φορτίο (payload) των πακέτων τότε παραβαίνει το νόμο περί απορρήτου των τηλεπικοινωνιών.
Μέχρι στιγμής η εταιρεία αποφεύγει να απαντήσει για το αν κάνει traffic shapping. Όμως, με αυτό τον τρόπο δεν απαντά στο νόμιμο δικαίωμά μας να γνωρίζουμε ΠΟΙΑ στοιχεία τηρούνται από την HOL. Εφόσον τα στοιχεία αυτής της επικοινωνίας εμπίπτουν (ως "δεδομένα κίνησης") στο νόμο περί απορρήτου των τηλεπικοινωνιών και προστασίας των προσωπικών δεδομένων, είναι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΗ να μας απαντήσει.
Και συνεπώς είναι υποχρεωμένη να παραδεχτεί (ή να απορρίψει) τη χρήση TS.

Με αυτό τον τρόπο και έχοντας μια γραπτή απάντηση από την εταιρεία θα μπορούμε εμείς όλοι, ως συνειδητοποιημένοι καταναλωτές να επιλέξουμε Πάροχο.

----------


## whitecat

differential services
ή αλλιως διαφοροποιημενες υπηρεσιες.
το μοντελο triple-play λειτουργει ετσι. αλλη προτεραιοτητα to VoIP, αλλη το video-stream και τελευταιο το TCP (δεδομενα οπως p2p, email etc...) με οτι συνεπεια εχει αυτο.
το video-stream δεν ερχεται μεσω p2p οπως καποιος ανεφερε.
η τηλε-εκπαιδευση που ειπατε π.χ. θα εχει ειδικη σημανση και δεν θα περιοριζεται.
αυτη την αρχιτεκτονικη προτεινουν 29 κατασκευαστες συγχρονων δικτυων.

αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορει μια εταιρια να προχωρα σε αλλαγη καποιου καθεστωτος χωρις να ανοκοινωσει τιποτα. εχει ισως το δικαιωμα(αυτο δεν το ξερω) αλλα πρεπει να το ανακοινωσει(αυτο το ξερω).

μεινετε στην ουσια.
δεν ειναι το θεμα αν πρεπει να υπαρχει ή οχι κοφτης.
το θεμα ειναι να υπαρξει ενημερωση αν οντως υπαρχει ή όχι ώστε οι πελάτες να πραξουν αναλογως.

----------


## ipo

Και μην ξεχνάμε κάτι βασικό:

*Δεν πρέπει να μαλώνουμε εμείς επειδή ένας ISP δεν φρόντισε να αναβαθμίσει το bandwidth του, ενώ ήξερε τουλάχιστον 3 μήνες πριν για τον διπλασιασμό των ταχυτήτων των γραμμών ADSL.* Το bandwidth είναι κοινωνικό αγαθό και πρέπει να υπάρχει σε επάρκεια για όλους (όπως το νερό, το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα). Το κόστος που πληρώνουμε είναι αρκετό για πολλά Mbit για τον καθένα μας.

Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν άλλες εταιρείες που φρόντισαν να αναβαθμίσουν τις συνδέσεις τους με Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό. Αν όλα όσα αναφέρονται στην αρχική δημοσίευση του νήματος είναι αληθινά, τότε η HOL θα χρειαστεί πολλή διαφήμιση και σημαντικές προσφορές για να ξανακερδίσει τους πελάτες που χάνει με τις πράξεις της.

----------


## ikonsgr

Παραβλέπωντας τις εξυπνάδες που σίγουρα δεν τιμούν αυτόν που τις γράφει:



> Το ιντερνετ ΔΕΝ είναι βασικό είδος πρώτης ανάγκης. Γιατί θεωρείς πως ένα τμήμα του λοιπόν μπορεί να είναι ?


 Στην Ελλάδα ναι.Σε όλες τις άλλες χώρες του λεγόμενου ανεπτυγμένου κόσμου ΕΙΝΑΙ ειδος πρωτης ανάγκης πλέον,γιατί  ικανοποιει (εκτός απο παιχνιδια,τσοντες και ταινιες) ,ΒΑΣΙΚΕΣ ανάγκες επικοινωνίας,ενημέρωσης,εκπαιδευσης κτλ



> ΔΕΝ πληρώνω για αυτά που λες εσύ. Εγώ πληρώνω για άλλη χρήση, ποιο το πρόβλημα σας ? Και φυσικά η εταιρία μπορεί μονομερώς να αλλάξει κάτι. Και επιβάλλεται επίσης να το ανακοινώσει.


 Συμφωνούμε,ουτε εγω πληρώνω adsl γι'αυτά που έγραψα. Αυτό ομως δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν αναγνωρίζω Και δεν θα σεβαστώ το γεγονός ότι  κάποιοι  ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΨΥΧΑΓΩΓΙΑ, ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ?  Οταν λοιπόν υπαρχει περιορισμένο bandwidth είναι ρατσιστικό και άδικο να μου κόβουν λιγο από τα "γούστα" και να τα δίνουν εκει που υπάρχει ανάγκη? 



> Σας το ξαναέγραψα και μάλιστα εγώ πρώτα, ότι ΝΑΙ η "παροχή ιντερνετ" που σου δίνουν είναι ασαφέστατη. Μπορεί σήμερα να σας κουρέψουν τα P2P και αύριο κάποιες σελίδες και μεθαυρίο…
>  Υποστηρίζετε λοιπόν ξεκάθαρα αυτή την συμπεριφορά ? Αυτό συζητάμε εδώ όχι αν η HOL μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει με το νετ που παρέχει. Ας το κάνει και κορνίζα. 
>  Αλλα να το πει, να το διαφημίσει κι ολας, αφού έτσι θα "μαζέψει πολύ κόσμο, καλό θα της κάνει" όπως είπαν μερικοί…


 Μα εδώ δεν μιλάμε για διακοπή παροχής,απλώς για μείωση της... "αποδοσης" στα κατεβάσματα!Σαφώς και δεν υποστηρίζω τετοιου ειδους μεθοδευσεις με τον τρόπο που γινονται αλλά οπως είναι τώρα τα πράγματα,αμα θέλεις ΠΡΑΓΑΜΤΙΚΑ 2mbit πήγαινε και δινε 3-4 χιλιάρικα το μήνα για μισθωμένη και κατέβαζε μερα νύχτα ότι θες!

----------


## whitecat

> Συγγνώμη που θα ξαναπεταχτω, αλλά διάβασα πριν από λίγο......
> .........
> ...........
> Eπομένως εσείς ως χρήστες του δικτύου της HOL έχετε ήδη συμφωνήσει στην τήρηση και επεξεργασία "τμημάτων δεδομένων"
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ΠΟΙΑ είναι αυτά τα τμήματα δεδομένων. Σε αυτό το θέμα η HOL οφείλει να σας απαντήσει όπως αναφέρω εδώ.
> Είναι ιδιαίτερα νομίζω σημαντικό να γνωρίζουμε ΠΩΣ η HOL τηρεί και επεξεργάζεται αυτά τα δεδομένα!
> 
> Γιατί; Γιατί αν το traffic shapping γίνεται στο 7ο επίπεδο τότε η HOL έχει πρόσβαση ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΜΕΝΟ των πακέτων που ανταλλάσονται. Εφόσον τηρεί αρχείο ή επεξεργάζεται το ωφέλιμο φορτίο (payload) των πακέτων τότε παραβαίνει το νόμο περί απορρήτου των τηλεπικοινωνιών.
> ...


αφου το εχεις υπογραψει δεν παραβαινει τιποτα.
εξαλλου αναφερει οτι μπορει να τα δωσει αν ζητηθει απο τις Αρχες.
αρα να υποθεσω μηπως οτι ειναι κατι σαν το συστημα νομιμων συνακροασεων στην κινητη τηλεφωνια?
αν ξερει καποιος ας ενημερωσει εαν ειναι υποχρεωμενη η HOL να εχει δυνατοτητα να σε παρακολουθησει αν ζητηθει απο το Νομο.

----------


## anon

> Ε τότε, θα έπρεπε το 90% του bandwidth παγκοσμίως να διατίθεται για voip,streaming video και online gaming!Aφού με μόνο κριτίριο το "ποσο καιγεται ο ποπός μας για bandwidth και άμεση αποκριση" πρώτες και καλύτερες είναι οι παραπάνω real time εφαρμογές!  
>  Καλά για τα P2p δεν το συζητώ με την δική σου προτεραιοποιηση θα κατεβάζουμε ένα mbyte... τη βδομάδα!  
> Να σοβαρευτούμε λίγο, εν μέρι σωστός, αλλά νομίζω ότι ασχέτως των αναγκών σε bw της εκάστοτε εφαρμογής θα πρέπει να ληφθεί υποψην και το ΤΙ εξυπηρετεί οπως έγραψα και προηγουμένως.


Kαλά, νομίζεις ότι έτσι είναι τα πράγματα; Δες πχ κάποια tips που υπάρχουν για τους downloaders ακόμη και εδώ μέσα, και ίσως καταλάβεις ένα δύο πράγματα. Πχ όπως ότι να μην μπουκώνουν με το π2π το upload, γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα παίζει τίποτα. Η' να βάζουνε κάτι συστήματα netlimiter κλπ κλπ ....Γιατί άραγε   :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

Λοιπόν, επειδή ασχολήθηκα κομματάκι με το θέμα. Εαν βάλουνε QoS, με προτεραιοποίηση όπως υπέδειξα, δεν θα μειωθεί η συνολική (προσέξτε, η συνολική) ταχύτητα π2π, ή εαν γίνει θα είναι ελάχιστο, πχ το πολύ 10%. Ομως όλοι οι υπόλοιποι θα δούν τρομακτική διαφορα στην ποιότητά τους. Βέβαια αυτά τα λέω για ένα δίκτυο καθαρά IP, με ενδιάμεσο το ΑΤΜ, δυστυχώς χάνεται λιγάκι η μπάλλα. Βάζοντας όμως IP DSLAM ευτυχώς το καθεστώς αλλάζει... Γιαυτό λοιπόν ας σοβαρευτούμε, και εαν έχετε εμπειρία απο QoS τότε εντάξει, αλλιώς αφήστε τις σπέκουλες. Εχω φάει τα μάτια μου ναφτιάξω ένα δίκτυο με μισθωμένα να παίζει καλά με QoS, και όσο ναναι, χωρίς να είμαι ο σούπερ γκουρού, κάτι ξέρω... 

Γιατί εαν δεχτώ την παραδοχή σου, ότι εφόσον προτεραιοποιήσουμε τα υπόλοιπα έναντι των π2π, αυτά θα πηγαίνουν με μερικά ΜΒ την εβδομάδα, τότε σημαίνει ότι η συντριπτική πληθώρα χρηστών βογκά για χάρη ορισμένων - ας μην σχολιάσω - downloaders . Τότε είναι που οπωσδήποτε κάτι ανάλογο πρέπει να γίνεις. Ελπίζω να πιάνεις το συλλογισμό μου, έτσι;;;; 
Γιατί με contention ratio 1/20, για να παίρνεις εσύ full speed, σημαίνει ότι άλλοι 19 δεν παίρνουν τίποτα.... Ναντα... Και εαν δεχτώ ότι μάλλον μας το έχουν ανεβάσει στο 1/50 και βάλε τότε σημαίνει ότι 50 δεν παίρνουν τίποτα για να κατεβάζεις εσύ αβέρτα....

----------


## EvilHawk

> αν ξερει καποιος ας ενημερωσει εαν ειναι υποχρεωμενη η HOL να εχει δυνατοτητα να σε παρακολουθησει αν ζητηθει απο το Νομο.


Tην υποχρεώση αυτή την έχουν όλοι οι ISP δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο ή κάτι που αποκλειστικά έχει στους όρους συμβασης της η HOL.

----------


## mondo52

βρε παιδια ελεος!!γιναμε επιστημονες ολοι μας!!!τι και πως και αντε μα μην πω τιποτα!!!!!!!δεν με ενδειαφερει αν θα με ενειμερωσει η hol!!!εγω πληρωσα για να κανω οτι θελω!!!δεν μπορει να με κοψει κανενας.Ας καταρευσει το δικτυο.Δεν με νοιαζει καθολου!!τι και αν με ενημερωσουν!!θα αλλαξει τιποτα?και τελοσπαντων αν θελουν ας φτιαξουν εταιρειες μονο για p2p και αλλες για οτι αλλο θελουν.ετσι θα μεινετε ολοι σας οκ!!αμαν!!ερχεται ο Μαρτιος.45 πριν κανονικα.*Ο ΓΑΙΔΑΡΟΣ ΒΑΔΙΣΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ*!!!!ΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ

----------


## yiapap

> αφου το εχεις υπογραψει δεν παραβαινει τιποτα.
> εξαλλου αναφερει οτι μπορει να τα δωσει αν ζητηθει απο τις Αρχες.
> αρα να υποθεσω μηπως οτι ειναι κατι σαν το συστημα νομιμων συνακροασεων στην κινητη τηλεφωνια?
> αν ξερει καποιος ας ενημερωσει εαν ειναι υποχρεωμενη η HOL να εχει δυνατοτητα να σε παρακολουθησει αν ζητηθει απο το Νομο.


Nαι αλλά φυσικά δε ζητήθηκε από τις Αρχές να παρακολουθεί/καταγράφει κάτι η HOL.

Επίσης, η HOL μπορεί κάλλιστα να κάνει TS χωρίς να κρατάει προσωπικά δεδομένα (π.χ. IP). Όμως ΑΝ κάνει TS σε υψηλό επίπεδο τότε ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΖΕΤΑΙ προσωπικά δεδομένα (ασχέτως αν δεν τα αποθηκεύει) και έχει πρόσβαση σε αυτά. Αυτό, οι πελάτες της έχουν νόμιμο δικαίωμα ΚΑΙ συμφέρον να το γνωρίζουν.

@anon
Το TS δε θα έχει μεγάλη επίπτωση μόνο αν:
1. Η διασύνδεσή της με το εξωτερικό δεν είναι ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ φορτωμένη. Δηλαδή αν η μεγάλης προτεραιότητας κίνηση ήδη καλύπτει το 90%, τότε είναι προφανές ότι θα υπάρχουν σοβαρά προβλήματα
2. Οι συσκευές που κάνουν TS αντέχουν στο φόρτο. Για μένα το πιο πιθανό σενάριο είναι ότι οι συσκευές της δεν αντέχουν στο φόρτο και εισάγουν σημαντική καθυστέρηση. Βάλε στο παραπάνω όλα αυτά που αυξάνουν την πολυπλοκότητα (DSLAM, ATM, κτλ) και το αποτέλεσμα είναι αυτό που παίρνουν οι συνδρομητές της

----------


## aiadas

'Ενα είναι το σίγουρο: ανεξάρτητα από το αν η HOL μπορεί να βρεθεί νομικά εκτεθειμένη από την πρακτική προτεραιοποίησης και παρεμπόδισης διάφορων πρωτοκόλλων (κάτι που προσωπικά δεν το θεωρώ εύκολη υπόθεση), έχει ήδη καταδικαστεί από μια τεράστια ομάδα χρηστών.Η αγορά και ο ανταγωνισμός είναι αμείλικτοι, και όπως έσπειραν θα θερίσουν.Αυτό που προέχει είναι η ενημέρωση και η αποκάλυψη της αλήθειας σε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο κόσμο. Ο καθένας μετά θα μπορεί να κάνει τις επιλογές του, ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του. Προσωπικά, δεν πιστεύω ότι η κίνηση της HOL μπορεί να παρεμποδίσει σοβαρά στο εγγύς μέλλον τη λειτουργία των p2p εφαρμογών, αφού με λειτουργία απόκρυψης του πρωτοκόλλου η τελευταία αποκαθίσταται.Η αναζήτηση όμως bw από την πλευρά της HOL εις βάρος των πελατών της θα συνεχιστεί, αφού δεν δείχνουν καμία πρόθεση επαρκούς αναβάθμισης του δικτύου της.

----------


## BoGe

> 'Η αγορά και ο ανταγωνισμός είναι αμείλικτοι, και όπως έσπειραν θα θερίσουν.


Εκτός άμα αρχίσουν και κάνουν και οι άλλοι συγά συγά το ίδιο, πράγμα που σας διαφεύγει.

----------


## StavrosD

Αν τα πράγματα έχουν όπως λέτε, τότε η HOL πάει για πρωτιά στον επαγγελματικό χώρο.
Ήδη με το traffic shaping απ'ότι λέτε "κόβει" την ταχύτητα στα P2P, οπότε οι επαγγελματίες θα βλέπουν καλύτερες ταχύτητες στις εφαρμογές τους.
Επιπλέον μόλις φύγουν οι Ρ2Ρ χρήστες από την HOL (τουλάχιστον όσοι διαβάζουν το forum και οι γνωστοί), θα έχει ακόμα περισσότερο bandwidth ελεύθερο. (Μην ξεχνάτε ότι οι τους poweruser δεν τους θέλουν οι provider, καθώς για τις εγκαταστάσεις τους έχουν υπολογίσει τα κόστη με μέσες τιμές, και οι poweruser τις ξεπερνούν κατά πολύ).
Οπότε το surfing θα πετάει στην HOL, και οι επαγγελματίες είναι όπου έχει το ουσιαστικό κέρδος.

Όσο και να μας αρέσει αυτή η συμπεριφορά, από άποψη επιχηρηματικής στρατηγικής είναι σωστή.

Το μόνο μειον είναι η δυσφήμιση από στόμα σε στόμα, καθώς όποιος πάει να αγοράσει συνδρομή ρωτάει κάποιον που ασχολείται.

----------


## yiapap

> 'Ενα είναι το σίγουρο: ανεξάρτητα από το αν η HOL μπορεί να βρεθεί νομικά εκτεθειμένη από την πρακτική προτεραιοποίησης και παρεμπόδισης διάφορων πρωτοκόλλων (κάτι που προσωπικά δεν το θεωρώ εύκολη υπόθεση), έχει ήδη καταδικαστεί από μια τεράστια ομάδα χρηστών.Η αγορά και ο ανταγωνισμός είναι αμείλικτοι, και όπως έσπειραν θα θερίσουν.Αυτό που προέχει είναι η ενημέρωση και η αποκάλυψη της αλήθειας σε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο κόσμο. Ο καθένας μετά θα μπορεί να κάνει τις επιλογές του, ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του. Προσωπικά, δεν πιστεύω ότι η κίνηση της HOL μπορεί να παρεμποδίσει σοβαρά στο εγγύς μέλλον τη λειτουργία των p2p εφαρμογών, αφού με λειτουργία απόκρυψης του πρωτοκόλλου η τελευταία αποκαθίσταται.Η αναζήτηση όμως bw από την πλευρά της HOL εις βάρος των πελατών της θα συνεχιστεί, αφού δεν δείχνουν καμία πρόθεση επαρκούς αναβάθμισης του δικτύου της.


Στο θέμα της τήρησης των προσωπικών δεδομένων δε βλέπω κάτι το παράνομο.
Στο θέμα της αλλαγής και διαφοροποίησης/κατηγοριοποίησης της υπηρεσίας της δε γνωρίζω. Σίγουρα όμως θα είναι, όπως λες, εξαιρετικά δύσκολο για οποιοδήποτε δικαστήριο να τη θεωρήσει μη νόμιμη. Σκέφτειτε ότι με το ίδιο σκεπτικό δεν πρέπει κανείς να δίνει π.χ. προτεραιότητες σε άλλες υπηρεσίες όπως το VoIP ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη υπηρεσία που ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙ προτεραιότητα!

Όμως, όλο το θέμα είναι ότι οι πελάτες οφείλουν να γνωρίζουν την αλήθεια. 
Δεν συμμετείχα από την αρχή στο θέμα γιατί έκρινα ότι ως μη πελάτης τους δε με αφορούσε. Άρχισε να με αφορά όμως, όταν απάντησαν με γενικόλογα και αρνήσεις!

----------


## Sebu

> βρε παιδια ελεος!!γιναμε επιστημονες ολοι μας!!!τι και πως και αντε μα μην πω τιποτα!!!!!!!δεν με ενδειαφερει αν θα με ενειμερωσει η hol!!!εγω πληρωσα για να κανω οτι θελω!!!δεν μπορει να με κοψει κανενας.Ας καταρευσει το δικτυο.Δεν με νοιαζει καθολου!!τι και αν με ενημερωσουν!!θα αλλαξει τιποτα?και τελοσπαντων αν θελουν ας φτιαξουν εταιρειες μονο για p2p και αλλες για οτι αλλο θελουν.ετσι θα μεινετε ολοι σας οκ!!αμαν!!ερχεται ο Μαρτιος.45 πριν κανονικα.*Ο ΓΑΙΔΑΡΟΣ ΒΑΔΙΣΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ*!!!!ΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ


Το βασικο λαθος που κανουν οι περισσοτεροι.Ειτε μας αρεσει ειτε οχι δεν ζουμε σε ζουγκλα ουτε σε αναρχη κοινωνια. Υπαρχουν νομοι και κανονες. Οταν λες οτι πληρωνεις για να κανεις οτι θες αυτο δεν ισχυει.Πληρωνεις για αυτα που λεει η Συμβαση την οποια αποδεχτηκες αφου εισαι πελατης της HOL,εγω που ειμαι της 4νετ(γιατι σιγουρα εχει κατι ιδιο στη Συμβαση) κοκ.

Και η Συμβαση δεν λεει πουθενα οτι ο χρηστης χχχ θα κανει οτι γουσταρει. Λεει οτι η HOL θα παρεχει Διασυνδεση στο Διαδικτυο,με μη εγγυημενες ταχυτητες,με σχεδον μη εξασφαλισμενη ποιοτητα και με τη δυνατοτητα να αλλαξει τεχνολογικα σημεια αν δεν επηρεαζουν την ποιοτητα της παρεχομενης υπηρεσιας.

Πως ομως μετρας την ποιοτητα της Διασυνδεσης στο Διαδικτυο??? Για σενα μπορει ποιοτητα να ειναι γρηγορα p2p, για καποιον αλλο γρηγορο browsing κοκ. Αφου λοιπον ειναι γενικο και αοριστο δεν μπορει να την ελεγξει κανεις και οι οροι της Συμβασης την καλυπτουν απολυτα.

Ας το παρουμε ολοι χαμπαρι. Στην ADSL συμφωνα με τους ορους που αποδεχομαστε δεν πληρωνουμε για να κανουμε οτι θελουμε.
Πληρωνουμε για μια υπηρεσια που ονομαζεται "Διασυνδεση στο Διαδικτυο". Αυτη η γενικοτητα ειναι που μας επιτρεπει να συμπεριφερομαστε αναρχα με τα p2p και που επιτρεπει στην οποια HOL να κανει Traffic Shaping.

----------


## aiadas

Δεν διαφεύγει καθόλου το γεγονός ότι υπάρχει πιθανότητα άλλοι Providers να ακολουθήσουν την τακτική της HOL στο traffic shaping. 'Ισα ίσα, που θα γίνει εύκολα και ο διαχωρισμός μεταξύ των σοβαρών και των άρπα-κόλλα παρόχων. Ο ΟΤΕ, όσο και αν τον κατηγορούμε, κατάφερε με μια κίνηση να θέσει στην ανυποληψία μερικούς παρόχους, έστω κι αν ο διπλασιασμός επιβλήθηκε από την EU. 'Οσοι μπορούν να ανταποκριθούν στις αυξανόμενες απαιτήσεις θα επιβιώσουν, οι άλλοι :Lock:

----------


## shaq141a

> Αν τα πράγματα έχουν όπως λέτε, τότε η HOL πάει για πρωτιά στον επαγγελματικό χώρο.
> Ήδη με το traffic shaping απ'ότι λέτε "κόβει" την ταχύτητα στα P2P, οπότε οι επαγγελματίες θα βλέπουν καλύτερες ταχύτητες στις εφαρμογές τους.
> Επιπλέον μόλις φύγουν οι Ρ2Ρ χρήστες από την HOL (τουλάχιστον όσοι διαβάζουν το forum και οι γνωστοί), θα έχει ακόμα περισσότερο bandwidth ελεύθερο. (Μην ξεχνάτε ότι οι τους poweruser δεν τους θέλουν οι provider, καθώς για τις εγκαταστάσεις τους έχουν υπολογίσει τα κόστη με μέσες τιμές, και οι poweruser τις ξεπερνούν κατά πολύ).
> Οπότε το surfing θα πετάει στην HOL, και οι επαγγελματίες είναι όπου έχει το ουσιαστικό κέρδος.
> 
> Όσο και να μας αρέσει αυτή η συμπεριφορά, από άποψη επιχηρηματικής στρατηγικής είναι σωστή.
> 
> Το μόνο μειον είναι η δυσφήμιση από στόμα σε στόμα, καθώς όποιος πάει να αγοράσει συνδρομή ρωτάει κάποιον που ασχολείται.


Μη χαίρεσαι και πολύ. Για την ωρα το encryption κάνει μια χαρά τη δουλειά του οπότε η HOL μάλλον πλέρωσε ακριβά τα μηχανήματα για το τίποτα  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Sebu

> Όμως, όλο το θέμα είναι ότι οι πελάτες οφείλουν να γνωρίζουν την αλήθεια. 
> Δεν συμμετείχα από την αρχή στο θέμα γιατί έκρινα ότι ως μη πελάτης τους δε με αφορούσε. Άρχισε να με αφορά όμως, όταν απάντησαν με γενικόλογα και αρνήσεις!


Οφειλουν απο πλευρα ηθικης αν σεβεσαι τους πελατες σου.Νομικα ομως και δυστυχως οι ιδιωτικες εταιριες λειτουργουν ετσι οχι με το συναισθημα και την ηθικη, καλυπτονται απολυτα απο τον ορο 

*1.Τροποποίηση των παρεχομένων Υπηρεσιών. Η Εταιρία διατηρεί το δικαίωμα να τροποποιεί μονομερώς και κατά την ελεύθερη κρίση της τις τεχνικές προδιαγραφές των Υπηρεσιών της, υπό την απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση ότι οι τροποποιήσεις αυτές δεν θα επηρεάζουν την ποιότητα των παρεχομένων Υπηρεσιών όπως έχουν συμφωνηθεί.* 

Ειναι ενας ορος που τον αντιμετωπιζουμε καθημερινα σε οτι συμβαση ή συμβολαιο υπογραψουμε( ADSL, κινητη τηλεφωνια, Νοβα, τραπεζες κ.α.) αλλα τον αγνοουμε πανηγυρικα.

Αυτος ο ορος που νομικα στεκει και τους καλυπτει γιατι υπαρχει το "δεν επηρεαζουν την ποιοτητα των παρεχομενων υπηρεσιων" ειναι ολα τα λεφτα.

----------


## Mefisto

> το παρουμε ολοι χαμπαρι.Στην ADSL συμφωνα με τους ορους που αποδεχομαστε δεν πληρωνουμε για να κανουμε οτι θελουμε.
> Πληρωνουμε για μια υπηρεσια που ονομαζεται "Διασυνδεση στο Διαδικτυο".Αυτη η γενικοτητα ειναι που μας επιτρεπει να συμπεριφερομαστε αναρχα με τα p2p και που επιτρεπει στην οποια HOL να κανει Traffic Shaping.


Δεκτό..οπότε όμως, όταν φύγαμε όλοι οι χρήστες που μας ενδιαφέρει το p2p και πάμε σε άλλο ISP να μην αρχίσει τις κλάψες ή τις ολοσέλιδες καταχωρίσεις στουν Τύπο διαρρυγνύοντας τα ιμάτιά της ότι δεν κάνει TS..

Eδώ θ'άμαστε και θα τα λέμε.. :Wink:

----------


## hotdog

Ηρεμήστε παλληκάρια! Γίνατε βασιλικότεροι του βασιλέως! Τι να πουν κι οι συνδρομητές της HOL που νιώθουν στο πετσί τους την αυθαιρεσία αυτής της εταιρείας; Σ'εμένα δεν θα συνεχιστεί για πολύ αφού ο Ιανουάριος πλησιάζει..  :Smile:  

ΥΓ: αρνούμαι να καταταχθώ είτε στους "μεν", είτε στους "δε" όπως τοποθετούνται σ'αυτό το φόρουμ. Το πρόβλημα είναι η συμπεριφορά της HOL και όχι οι συνήθειες των πελατών της.

----------


## anon

> 2. Οι συσκευές που κάνουν TS αντέχουν στο φόρτο. Για μένα το πιο πιθανό σενάριο είναι ότι οι συσκευές της δεν αντέχουν στο φόρτο και εισάγουν σημαντική καθυστέρηση. Βάλε στο παραπάνω όλα αυτά που αυξάνουν την πολυπλοκότητα (DSLAM, ATM, κτλ) και το αποτέλεσμα είναι αυτό που παίρνουν οι συνδρομητές της


Οχι δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα. Δεν ξέρω τι υλοποίηση έχει κάνει η HOL, αλλά υπάρχουν hardware based μηχανές που κάνουν TS σε ταχύτητες Gbps.... Kαι φυσικά μπορείς πάντα νάχεις και μια παραλληλία, εξάλλου τα λινκς με το εξωτερικο δεν είναι ένα αλλα πολλά που στο σύνολο δίνουν την συνολική ταχύτητα πχ 3Gbps (για λόγους ασφαλείας).

----------


## Lord_Rutherford

Τα περισσότερα μηνύματα είναι off topic. 
Τι σχέση έχει αν κατεβάζει κάποιος πειρατικά και παράνομα.
Έβαλε μια υπηρεσία και θέλει να έχει αυτό που περιμενε να έχει. Αν του κόβουν τα P2P μές τη μέση είναι τραγικό.

Εμένα με συμφέρει αυτό που κάνει ο ΧΟΛ γιατί δεν είμαι P2P maniac, αλλα έπρεπε να πουν
"Πελάτες αλλάζει τάδε και τάδε η τακτική της εταιριάς, όσοι δεν τη δέχονται πάιρνουν αποζημίωση το υπόλοιπο και διαλέγουν ISP" ή

Να αρχίζανε αυτό το πράγμα σε κανα χρόνο έτσι ώστε οι ήδη συνδρομητές να μην είχαν πρόβλημα και οι καινούριοι να ξέρουν και ηθελημένα να επιλέγουν ΧΟΛ.

Αυτό νομικά που κάνουν ας είναι οτι να ναι. Νόμιμο παράνομο, ποιος ξέρει;

Αλλα ηθικά, πως να το πώ, στην πραγματικότητα είναι πουστιά. Γιατί μουλωχτά  σου κάνουν τη δουλειά και στη μέση της συνδρομής σου.

Τελικά πόσο κόβει;

----------


## yiapap

*Παρακαλώ να περιοριστείτε στο ΘΕΜΑ μας.*
Είναι 17 σελίδες μέσα σε μια μέρα.
Αν αρχίσουμε να συζητάμε για την επαγγελματική ηθική των internetκαφετάδων και το αν οι χρήστες p2p είναι όλοι παράνομοι, σε 1-2 μέρες δε θα μπορεί κανείς να παρακολουθήσει το νήμα.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## goldsl

Ένα μπράβο και απο εμένα σε όλους
που μυρίστηκαν και ασχολήθηκαν με το θέμα.
Πολλά μπράβο στο Φόρουμ γιατί υπόστήριξε / ανέδειξε την 
δημοσιοποιήση του κατ εμένα εμπαιγμού της ΧΟΛ προς τους συνδρομητές της.
Μήπως όμως η ΧΟΛ δεν είναι μόνη της στο σκοτεινό δρομάκι της
εξαπάτησης των συνδρομητών της ? :Whistle:  
Μήπως εχει παρεούλα και άλλους παρόχους τους οποίους απλά δεν είδαμε ακόμα ?
Μπράβο και πάλι. :Respekt:

----------


## kadronarxis

ένα thread που να μην γίνει μακελειό, υπάρχει;
Δε μπορεί ο καθένας να γράφει τη γνώμη του χωρίς να ενοχλεί τους υπόλοιπους;
Εγώ έχω αυτήν την άποψη, εσύ έχεις εκείνη, σεβαστές και οι δύο.
Το να γίνεται πόλεμος, σίγουρα δε ΜΑΣ ΤΙΜΑ.

Η άποψή μου:
Έκανε μια δουλειά η hol(αν έκανε,δεν ξέρω).Όσοι γουστάρουν πηγαίνουν στην εταιρεία αυτή, όσοι δεν γουστάρουν φεύγουν.Απλά και όμορφα.

----------


## jimarass

> Γιατί εσυ εχεις αυθεντικά windows?
> 
> με αυθεντικο antivirus?
> 
> και αυθεντικο spyware? 
> 
> μηπως τα παιχνιδια σου τα πληρωσες στην εταιρεία?
> 
> μηπως το αντιγραφικό σου προγραμμα για cd και dvd το πληρωσες στην Ahead? (nero)
> ...


Φίλε μου το θέμα είναι απλό. Η γυφτιά και η γκαρμιριά είναι χαρακτηριστικό του Έλληνα. Του δώσαν 1 mbit kai τρέχει να εκμεταλευτεί κάθε στάλα ,κάθε δευτερόλεπτο, αντί να βρει καλύτερα καμιά γκόμενα και να αφήσει τα άχρηστα downloads. Αν θες τώρα 100% του χρόνου να πιάνεις το 100% της ταχύτητάς σου πάρε μισθωμένη γραμμή. ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ. Για τα άλλα μάθε τι σημαίνει fair use για να έχουμε όλοι. Όσον αφορά τις ενέργειες της HOL γι'αυτό που έκανε ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΝΑΝΑΙΩΣΩ διότι με προσβάλει ως άτομο. Φυσικά και έπρεπε να βάλει τέλος στους καημένους που κατεβάζουν 7/24/365, αλλά όχι έτσι. Διότι και αυτή μου θύμησε ξανά τη γυφτιά των ελληνικών εταιριών και τους δήθεν ψευτοδαιμόνιους Έλληνες εφοπλιστές.

----------


## tommygun

Αν ειχαν προβλημα με το bandwidth, χιλιες φορες καλυτερα να βαζανε οριο σε GB ανα εβδομαδα ή μηνα, παρα ετσι

Εγω δεν κατεβαζω 24/7, και ειμαι εναντιον αυτων που το κανουν, ομως κοβοντας τα Ρ2Ρ την πληρωνουν ολοι.
Ακομα και οποιος θελει να χρησιμοποιησει σε λογικα πλαισια τη γραμμη του, δεν μπορει.

Εμενα τα 4mbit με προσελκυσαν για να κατεβαζω αμεσως κατι που θελω οταν το θελω.


Καλα κανατε και το βαλατε ειδηση για να γινει θεμα, μπας και αλλαξει πολιτικη η HOL

----------


## mrsaccess

Προτεραιότητα λογικά δεν θα δίνεται μόνο στο web surfing αλλά και στο online gaming, στο voip, στο audio - video streaming έναντι του p2p.
Αν θέλετε αυτή είναι η άποψή μου για ένα σωστό δίκτυο (και την εφαρμόζω μέσα από το QoS του router μου).
Μην ξεχνάμε άλλωστε πόσες δεκάδες χιλιάδες posts έχουν γραφτεί στο παρών forum από χρήστες που είχαν πρόβλημα με το online gaming και το voip.

Η άποψη "η HOL δεν έχει bandwidth και για αυτό το κάνει" μου φαίνεται λανθασμένη καθώς δεν είναι μόνο η HOL που δεν έχει bandwidth αλλά όλοι οι isps, οι οποίοι αγοράζουν bandwidth από το εξωτερικό με το σταγονόμετρο.

Το μόνο μεμπτό ως τώρα είναι πως σε ευθεία ερώτηση προς τη HOL για τακτική TS αυτή απέφυγε να απαντήσει. Εδώ μάλιστα συμφωνώ απόλυτα και εγκρίνω κάθε αντίδραση καθώς θεωρώ την μη ενημέρωση και/ή παραπληροφόρηση από τα χειρότερα ατοπήματα για μια εταιρεία.

----------


## Mefisto

> ένα thread που να μην γίνει μακελειό, υπάρχει;
> Δε μπορεί ο καθένας να γράφει τη γνώμη του χωρίς να ενοχλεί τους υπόλοιπους;
> Εγώ έχω αυτήν την άποψη, εσύ έχεις εκείνη, σεβαστές και οι δύο.
> Το να γίνεται πόλεμος, σίγουρα δε ΜΑΣ ΤΙΜΑ.


Όχι δεν είναι σεβαστές και οι δύο απόψεις. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ.

Έχω πληρώσει για υπηρεσίες τις οποίες δεν τις λαμβάνω. Μην ακούσω μπούρδες τώρα για γραπτά συμβόλαια, γιατί για μένα, και ο λόγος είναι ΣΥΜΒΟΛΟΑΙΟ. Προφορικά στα πλαίσια συνάντησης με στέλεχος της HOL, μου υποσχέθηκαν πλήρη αξιοποίηση υπηρεσιών p2p μέσω κυκλώματός τους και τώρα με φτύνουν κατάμουτρα. Δικαστικά δεν μπορώ να τους κυνηγήσω, μπορώ όμως προφορικά να τους δυσφημήσω, λέγοντας στον κόσμο την αλήθεια..

Ο καθένας μπορεί να αερολογεί όσο γουστάρει, από την στιγμή όμως που καταπατούν δικαιώματα τα οποία έχω πληρώσει, έχετε *ΟΛΟΙ* άδικο και *ΕΓΩ* δίκιο..




> Έκανε μια δουλειά η hol(αν έκανε,δεν ξέρω).Όσοι γουστάρουν πηγαίνουν στην εταιρεία αυτή, όσοι δεν γουστάρουν φεύγουν.Απλά και όμορφα.


Έκτακτα..να σου δώσω αριθμό λογαριασμού να μου πληρώσεις, μέχρι το Μάιο, (που λήγει η συνδρομή στη HOL) συνδρομή σε άλλο ISP που δεν κάνει TS?!? π.χ  Vivodi

----------


## kadronarxis

Ρε συ mefisto, έγραψα εγώ ότι έχεις άδικο;
Είναι η πρώτη φορά που σε πουλάει μια εταιρεία παροχής υπηρεσιών;
Ποια είναι η δύναμή σου ως καταναλωτής;

άντε γερά.
(μη μου την πέσεις σε μένα τώρα :Razz:  )

----------


## kiriakosk

Ενα μπράβο στα παιδιά του ADSLGR που εβγαλαν το θέμα στην δημοσιότητα. :One thumb up: 

Και κάτι για την HOL: *Ητανε που ητανε τωρα έγινε τελείως ...!*

----------


## lewton

> Όχι δεν είναι σεβαστές και οι δύο απόψεις. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ.
> 
> Έχω πληρώσει για υπηρεσίες τις οποίες δεν τις λαμβάνω. Μην ακούσω μπούρδες τώρα για γραπτά συμβόλαια, γιατί για μένα, και ο λόγος είναι ΣΥΜΒΟΛΟΑΙΟ. Προφορικά στα πλαίσια συνάντησης με στέλεχος της HOL, μου υποσχέθηκαν πλήρη αξιοποίηση υπηρεσιών p2p μέσω κυκλώματός τους και τώρα με φτύνουν κατάμουτρα. Δικαστικά δεν μπορώ να τους κυνηγήσω, μπορώ όμως προφορικά να τους δυσφημήσω, λέγοντας στον κόσμο την αλήθεια..
> 
> Ο καθένας μπορεί να αερολογεί όσο γουστάρει, από την στιγμή όμως που καταπατούν δικαιώματα τα οποία έχω πληρώσει, έχετε *ΟΛΟΙ* άδικο και *ΕΓΩ* δίκιο..


 :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## ipo

Θα παρακαλέσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου να διατηρήσουμε κάποιο επίπεδο στο νήμα.

Όση λιγότερη εμπάθεια υπάρχει και όσο περισσότερες τεκμηριωμένες απόψεις γραφούν, τόσο περισσότερη απήχηση θα έχουμε σαν καταναλωτές στο θέμα της προτεραιοποίσης. Το ανεβασμένο επίπεδο βοηθά όλους μας, η εκτόνωση κανέναν μακροπρόθεσμα.

----------


## nmavro73

Καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ σηκώνει το θέμα;

----------


## whitecat

σηκωνει κατγγελια αλλα αν διαβασετε το αντιστοιχο θεμα με το VoIP του ΟΤΕ δε ξερω κατα ποσο θα εχει αποτελεσμα.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33041

η HOL ειτε εχει δικιο ειτε δεν εχει πρεπει αν ενημερωσει τους συνδρομητες που ζητουν να μαθουν.
ειναι δικαιωμα τους.

----------


## Hyde

Κύριοι, 

Συμφωνώ κατ' αρχήν με το γεγονός ότι η κίνηση της Hellas Off Line είναι απαράδεκτη. Η καλύτερη λύση για περιορισμό των p2p θα ήταν - όπως αναφέρθηκε - η ογκοχρέωση. Αυτό φυσικά για καινούριους συνδρομητές και όχι για τους υπάρχοντες. ΠΟΤΕ κανείς εκπρόπωπος ή πωλητής της HOL δεν ανέφερε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ για περιορισμό στην χρήση των υπηρεσιών της, ούτε γραπτά ούτε προφορικά. 

Τώρα,

Το δυσάρεστο βέβαια (τουλάχιστον στην δική μου περίπτωση, αλλά και σε άλλους φαντάζομαι) ήταν ο συνδυασμός Αναβάθμιση (βλ. στο λήμμα ΥΠΟΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ) και ΤS. 
Εκεί είναι που τα πράγματα γίνονται τραγικά. Σκεφτείτε έχω αναβαθμιστεί εδώ και 4 ημέρες σε 1024. Maximum ftp downloading : 35 .....(ενώ πριν ήταν ικανοποιητικά 45-50)....τώρα μπορείτε να αναλογιστείτε τι γίνεται σε επίπεδο p2p. 

Δυσάρεστο βέβαια όχι μόνο για μένα, αλλά και την HOL γιατί "ξεβρακώθηκε" , πέταξε το  μακιγιάζ και τα  ωραία ρουχαλάκια της και η γυμνή εικόνα της είναι εικόνα μιας εταιρείας που παραπέει και δικαιολογεί τα αδικαιολόγητα με ανακρίβειες, εικονικές προσφυγές στον ΟΤΕ για έλεγχο γραμμών, αποποίηση ευθυνών κ.α.

Αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι ότι δεν πιστεύω σε καμία αλλαγή στρατηγικής από της Hol. Είναι πολύ πιο πιθανό το σενάριο του περιορισμού p2p και από τους υπόλοιπους providers. Αργά ή γρήγορα θα συμβεί. Διάβασα και αρκετά θέματα που μιλούσαν για διανομές Linux Isos μέσα από το bittorrent κλπ. Νομίζω ότι χάνουμε το θέμα. Το θέμα δεν είναι η πειρατεία. Το θέμα είναι το bandwidth και πως μπορεί να το εξοικονομήσει ο κάθε provider χωρίς να χρειαστεί να βάλει γερά το χέρι στην τσέπη για επενδύσεις. 

Και τι κάνουμε προς το παρόν; .....μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο καλό πρόγραμμα fax ....γιατί θέλω να στείλω την αίτηση διακοπής στην HOL; :Wink:  

Προς το παρόν...τώρα για αύριο...βλέπουμε....Ετοιμαστείτε για άμεσες και γρήγορες ακυρώσεις συνδρομών σε όποια εταιρία και αν πάτε.

----------


## ludist

Ζορίστηκα να παρακολουθήσω το πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα, με βοήθησε ο anon με τεκμηριωμένα σχόλια.

Για την νομική υπόσταση του θέματος δεν διαφωνώ (η HOL είναι αθώα). Αλλά υπάρχει και η ηθική υπόσταση. Το σύνταγμα αναφέρεται στην ελεύθερη μετακίνηση ανθρώπου και ιδεών. Τώρα αν κάποιος προτιμάει να μετακινείται σε οίκους ανοχής από ένα bar ή εκλησία ή ότι άλλο βάλτε, δεν μ' αφορά. Είμαι υπέρ της ελεύθερης μετακίνησης του... οτιδήποτε με άλλα λόγια.

Τώρα ας πάμε στο internet.

Νομίζω πως το καλύτερο είναι να ορίσουμε τί σημαίνει Interent. Για μένα το Internet - συγχωρήστε τυχόν λάθος ορισμό, δεν είμαι δικτυάς, είναι:

_Η συμμετοχή στο διαδίκτυο (internet) όπου μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω οποιαδήποτε θύρα και πρωτόκολλο σε upload και download.
_

Δεν έχω αμφιβολία πως πολλοί θα διαφωνούν με τον ορισμό μου (για πρακτικούς λόγους τους οποίους αποδέχομαι) αλλά δεν παύει να είναι - για μένα - το ιδανικό δίκτυο ο παραπάνω ορισμός. Άλλωστε βάζω περιορισμό στο torrent επειδή όπως λέει ο anon προτιμώ να έχω ταχύτερη ανταπόκριση σε άλλες υπηρεσίες.

Σε περίπτωση οποιασδήποτε φραγής - ή υπερβολικής καθυστέρησης - σε πρωτόκολλο ή θύρα που απευθύνεται από / προς τον υπολογιστή μου είμαι αντίθετος.

Παράδειγμα το ότι ένας φίλος μου στο εξωτερικό - συνδεδεμένος από επιχείρηση - δεν μπορεί να μπει στο port 22 για sftp στον υπολογιστή μου, επειδή του κλειδώνουν το ΟΛΑ τα port πλην http, pop, smtp, ούτε ftp δεν έχει. Εγώ του είμαι άχρηστος, για την ακρίβεια αναγκάζομαι να του βάζω επιλεκτικά σε http τα αρχεία που θέλω να πάρει. Δεν μου αρέσει αυτό. Χάνω / χάνει πολλά πλεονεκτήματα του sftp (μην αναφέρω ssh και λοιπά πρωτόκολλα)

Αυτό δεν το θεωρώ δίκτυο.

anon δεν τα γράφω για να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου, κατάλαβα πολύ καλά τί γράφεις και συμφωνώ, μόνο που θα συμπλήρωνα πως είναι καλό να προϋπήρχε η εξήγηση νωρίτερα (και από εσένα) ότι με QoS χάνεται λίγο bandwith από το p2p και αναβαθμίζονται υπηρεσίες που πολύ σωστά εξήγησες πως είναι διαδραστικές σε σχέση με το p2p.

Μόνο που εδώ έχουμε τεράστια απώλεια σε bandwidth και δεν χωράει συζήτηση ότι είναι ανεπίτρεπτο ακόμη και αν βοηθάει σε άλλα πρωτόκολλα. Γι' αυτό είναι λάθος η HOL, νομίζω πως και εσύ συμφωνείς σ' αυτό, διάβασα πολλά και ζαλίστηκα.


Off Topic



Αναφέρεστε συνέχεια για το download, για το upload υπάρχουν παρόμοια προβλήματα bandwidth; Δηλαδή αν έχω ftp server για να στέλνω 365 μέρες τον χρόνο αρχεία, λυγίζω τον εκάστοτε ISP;

Η ερώτηση μπορεί να έχει και άλλη μορφή: όποιος διατηρεί ερασιτεχνικό apacho-mail-ssh-server με adsl κάνει κακό στο δίκτυο; Δεν είναι ευπρόσδεκτος;

----------


## mondo52

> Το βασικο λαθος που κανουν οι περισσοτεροι.Ειτε μας αρεσει ειτε οχι δεν ζουμε σε ζουγκλα ουτε σε αναρχη κοινωνια. Υπαρχουν νομοι και κανονες. Οταν λες οτι πληρωνεις για να κανεις οτι θες αυτο δεν ισχυει.Πληρωνεις για αυτα που λεει η Συμβαση την οποια αποδεχτηκες αφου εισαι πελατης της HOL,εγω που ειμαι της 4νετ(γιατι σιγουρα εχει κατι ιδιο στη Συμβαση) κοκ.
> 
> Και η Συμβαση δεν λεει πουθενα οτι ο χρηστης χχχ θα κανει οτι γουσταρει. Λεει οτι η HOL θα παρεχει Διασυνδεση στο Διαδικτυο,με μη εγγυημενες ταχυτητες,με σχεδον μη εξασφαλισμενη ποιοτητα και με τη δυνατοτητα να αλλαξει τεχνολογικα σημεια αν δεν επηρεαζουν την ποιοτητα της παρεχομενης υπηρεσιας.
> 
> Πως ομως μετρας την ποιοτητα της Διασυνδεσης στο Διαδικτυο??? Για σενα μπορει ποιοτητα να ειναι γρηγορα p2p, για καποιον αλλο γρηγορο browsing κοκ. Αφου λοιπον ειναι γενικο και αοριστο δεν μπορει να την ελεγξει κανεις και οι οροι της Συμβασης την καλυπτουν απολυτα.
> 
> Ας το παρουμε ολοι χαμπαρι. Στην ADSL συμφωνα με τους ορους που αποδεχομαστε δεν πληρωνουμε για να κανουμε οτι θελουμε.
> Πληρωνουμε για μια υπηρεσια που ονομαζεται "Διασυνδεση στο Διαδικτυο". Αυτη η γενικοτητα ειναι που μας επιτρεπει να συμπεριφερομαστε αναρχα με τα p2p και που επιτρεπει στην οποια HOL να κανει Traffic Shaping.



κοιτα!!!!!οταν ελεγα να κανω οτι γουσταρω δεν εννοουσα να κανω πολεμο!!!!ελεγα μεσα στα πλασια αυτου που πληρωνω τα οποια δεν παρεχονται!!!!πως μετραω την ποιοτητα?????καταρχην πιστευεις οτι εχεις την ταχυτητα που αγορασες??ωρες αιχμης σερνεσαι ενω πρωινα π.χ. πας πολυ γρηγορα.εμενα αυτο μου φτανει.δεν θελω νουμερα για να δω πως τρεχω!!!!λενε εχεις π.χ. 768+ - στις διαφημισεις ετσι????οχι !!λενε απολυτο αριθμο 768!!δεν επιτρεπει τιποτα στην hol να κανει  παραπανω και στανταρ οχι οτι γουσταρει.αν της επιτρεπει κατι ειναι και μονο ειναι οτι με το κεφαλαιο ποτε δεν τα εβαλε κανενας και ιδιαιτερα ελλαδα,,,,,δεν βλεπεις T.V???

----------


## anon

@NIB μου φαίνεται ότι δεν ξέρεις πολλά. Συγχωρείσαι λόγω του νεαρού της ηλικίας.

1. Δεν τον ενδιαφέρει τον ISP αν κατεβάζεις παράνομα. Θαρθει εν λόγω εταιρία, θα ζητήσει στοιχεία με δικαστική εντολή, θα τα δώσει, και θα σε πιάσουν (αν ποτέ γίνει). Τον πάροχο δεν τον ενδιαφέρει *τι* κατεβάζεις, αλλά *πόσο* κατεβάζεις...

2. Σίγουρα τα χαζοεμαιλσ είναι πιο κρίσημα απο την χαζοταινία που κατεβάζεις... Γιατί εσύ δεν κάθεσαι να περιμένεις, εχεις ένα μηχάνημα αφημενο μόνο, και συνεχώς του προσθέτεις δουλειά να κατεβάσει κιάλλα. Μην πω για voip ή online gaming, που αν δεν έχει ταχύτητα, απλά είναι άχρηστα. Ενω εσύ και με 10Kbps αν πέσει για καμμιά ώρα, δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα, ούτε χαμπάρι μπορεί να το πάρεις... 

3. Οποιος κατεβάζει π2π όλο το μήνα, κατα 99,999% κατεβάζει παράνομα... Μην μου πείς ότι όλο το μήνα κατεβάζεις linux distributions, demos, διάφορες εφαρμογές κλπ κλπ... σε μια 384 αυτό ισοδυναμεί με 100GB data... Ξέρω ότι μαζί με τα ξερά καίγονται και τα χλωρά, αλλά π2π σημαίνει κατα 95% παράνομο υλικο... 

4. Αν προτιμάς απόλυτα μοιραζόμενο bw, πάω πάσο  :ROFL:  Μάλλον εσύ δεν καταλαβαίνεις....

5. Eαν κάνεις δική σου δουλειά ίσως το καταλάβεις. Εαν έχεις και δεν το καταλαβαίνεις, τότε δεν έχω τίποτα να πώ. Ψάξε το παράδειγμα του Πύρρου με τον μπουφέ... 

6. Απο τα λεγόμενα σου, δεν ξέρεις τι εστί Quality of Service. Mπορεί να έχεις διαβάσει κάτι γιαυτό αλλά μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει.

7. Εαν νομίζεις ότι με μια τέτοια μορφή γλωσσικής επικοινωνίας, μπορείς να πείσεις κάποιον, λυπάμαι. Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι να πείς κάτι, αλλά να μιλάς με άσχημο τρόπο, ενώ μπορείς να θέσεις τα επιχειρήματά σου - ευτυχώς είναι αρκετά πλούσια η ελληνική γλώσσα-, μου δείχνει εμένα ότι δεν θέλεις διάλογο, αλλά μάλλον να δείξεις κάτι... Και για μένα αυτό το κάτι δεν είναι ωραίο....




> κοιτα!!!!!οταν ελεγα να κανω οτι γουσταρω δεν εννοουσα να κανω πολεμο!!!!ελεγα μεσα στα πλασια αυτου που πληρωνω τα οποια δεν παρεχονται


Δυστυχώς φίλε μου, είδες πουθενά καμμια εγγύηση ελάχιστης ταχύτητας πχ ανεξαρτήτως πρωτοκόλλου; Για πάνε λίγο πίσω κάποια μυνήματα και διάβασε όλο το κείμενο με την σύμβαση της HOL. Ομοίως είναι και για όλους τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους... Αρα αυτά που δεν παρέχονται είναι η δική σου, υποκειμενική κρίση, και όχι κάποια γραπτή συμφωνία.... Και στις διαφημίσεις λένε ότι το τάδε απορρυπαντικό κάνει τα ρούχα σαν καινούργια. Είδες καμμιά μύνηση (γιατι δεν πιστεύω να περιμένεις κάτι τέτοιο).

@ludist Eίχα γράψει ότι μπορεί να χαθεί ένα μικρό ποσοστό πχ 10%, αλλά η διαφορά στα άλλα πρωτόκολλα θα είναι δραματική.... 

Οσον αφορά το upload. Εκεί δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατι το contentio ratio είναι πολλές φορές καλύτερο απο ότι του download. Γιαυτό και παλαιότερα αντιμετώπιζαν πρόβλημα στο VoIP, ότι δεν άκουγαν (download) αλλά τους άκουγαν (upload)

----------


## Spanos

Δεν έχετε καταλάβει κάτι μερικοί. Η HOL δεν δινει εγγυημένες ταχύτητες φυσικά όπως και ολοι *αλλα* έχει διαφορά το να λές δεν εγγυάμε οτι θα έχεις ίδια ταχύτητα όλη μέρα γιατί υπάρχουν αστάθμητοι παράγοντες (υπερβολική κίνσηση κάποιες ώρες, προβλήματα με το routing, βλαβές σε κόμβο, καιρικά φαινόμενα κλπ) *απο το να προκαλεί ο ISP σκόπιμα περιορισμό στην ταχύτητα για δικούς του λόγους οικονομίας.* Επειδή το κάνουν 2~3 ISP στην Αμερική κάποιος στη Βραζιλία κλπ δεν σημαίνει οτι μπορεί να το κάνει και εδω πέρα. Άλλους νόμους έχουμε στην Ελλάδα και αλλους στην Αμερική.

Αφού λοιπόν κάποιοι υποστηρίζετε οτι αυτό που κάνει η HOL είναι νόμιμο, γιατί λοιπόν να μην κάνει και το άλλο. Να βάλει κόφτες ταχύτητας σε όλους τους οικιακούς πελάτες απο τις 8:00~21:00 και η σύνδεση σα να γίνεται απο 2Mbit->1Mbit και ου το καθ'εξής για αυτές τις ώρες;

Ξεχάσαμε ξαφνικά το πόσα μας παίρνουν το μήνα για μια 1024 και τα προβλήματα που υπάρχουν γενικά στην υπηρεσία. Ε λοιπόν εγώ κόβω το χέρι μου οτι και το p2p να κόψουν πάλι τα ίδια προβλήματα θα υπάρχουν στο VoIP, στα pings, στο άνοιγμα των σελίδων κλπ *Για να το θέσω μάλλον καλύτερα τόσες μέρες που χρησιμοποιεί το traffic shaping η ΗΟΛ είδατε καμμμιά βλετίωση πουθενά; Όλα γίνονται για το κέρδος και οσο μεγαλύτερο κέρδος υπάρχει τόσο ανοίγει πιο πολύ η όρεξη του κάθε καρχαρία και θέλει να φάει περισσότερο. Άντε γιατί νομίζουν κάποιοι οτι στη HOL τους έπιασε ο πόνος για τους VoIPητζίδες, τους gamers κλπ*

Εγω όπου βρεθώ και όπου σταθώ θα κάνω δυσφίμηση σε αυτή την εταιρεία και φυσικά δεν πρόκειται να συστήσω ποτέ σε κανένα να βάλει HOL. Θα φάνε τέτοιο ξεφτιλίκη που θα το φυσάνε και δεν θα κρυώνει και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλω LLU, ας μην έρθει ποτέ το DSLAM του θείου στο Περιστέρι γιατί δεν νομίζω να θέλει πλέον να βάλει κάποιος. Πλέον οι HOL έχει γίνει ανεπιθύμητος ISP, κρίμα γιατί τους είχα σε εκτίμηση.

*Επίσης αν θέλει κάποιος να επιβεβαιώσει για τι απατεώνες μιλάμε ας πάρει το ADSL HOL DEMO απο το site και θα δεί οτι η γραμμή πετάει με τα p2p και ολα κατεβαίνουν σφαίρα και μόλις ψηθείς και πείς α ωραία HOL θα βάλω τρώς το TS και το φυσάς και δεν κρυώνει.*

----------


## ludist

> @ludist Eίχα γράψει ότι μπορεί να χαθεί ένα μικρό ποσοστό πχ 10%, αλλά η διαφορά στα άλλα πρωτόκολλα θα είναι δραματική....


Έπρεπε να υπογραμμίσω την λέξη "νωρίτερα". Φυσικά και το έγραψες (και συμφωνώ), απλά δεν το έγραψες από την αρχή δηλαδή "νωρίτερα" και σε έχουν παρεξηγήσει όλοι οι p2p χρήστες του Internet! Ρε παιδιά! Αθώος είναι!  :Closed topic:  



> Οσον αφορά το upload. Εκεί δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατι το contentio ratio είναι πολλές φορές καλύτερο απο ότι του download. Γιαυτό και παλαιότερα αντιμετώπιζαν πρόβλημα στο VoIP, ότι δεν άκουγαν (download) αλλά τους άκουγαν (upload)


Ουφ, τώρα αισθάνομαι ήσυχος, μόνο που (απ' όσο ξέρω) στο εξωτερικό πολλοί ISP μπλοκάρουν το port 80 ώστε να μην έχεις http server (ή άλλο server). Επειδή βλέπω πως "το έχεις" το θέμα: Υπάρχει λόγος να γίνεται αυτό; Ή το κάνουν για να πληρώσεις παραπάνω σε static ip ή σε server τους;

----------


## ssotiris

> Οπως πολύ σωστά λέει ο sebu, δεν υπάρχει πουθενά και για καμμιά υπηρεσία, ένα ελάχιστο όριο βρε αδερφέ ταχύτητος το οποίο θα πρέπει να εγγυηάται ο πάροχος (και πως προσδιορίζεται αυτό).... Τιποτα.... Δηλαδή ένα ping να κάνεις και να παίρνεις απάντηση μετά απο 4 δεύτερα, its ok, έχεις δίκτυο.....


Το συγκεκριμμένο ερώτημα το είχα απευθύνει στον προιστάμενο πωλήσεων της HOL διότι γνωρίζοντας εκ των προτέρων ότι η κόμβος μου λόγω απόστασης από το dslam της hol θα είχε επιπλέον προβλήματα.
Συγκεκριμμένα τον είχα ρωτήσει γιατί δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά στην σύμβαση το κατώτερο όριο ταχύτητας που θα μου δίνουν, και εντέλλει μέχρι πόση μείωση θα πρέπει να υποστώ εως ότου αρχίζω και ζητάω είτε μείωση τιμήματος είτε το πέρασμά μου σε άλλο υφιστάμενο και φθηνότερο πακέτο της εταιρίας.

Μου είπε ότι εάν αποδεδειγμένα και για μεγάλο διάστημα η σύνδεση μου παίζει όπως ένα φθηνότερο πακέτο θα μπορώ να ζητήσω την μεταφορά μου σε αυτό....και ότι αυτό ισχύει στα 384/512/1024.

Τότε τον ρώτησα ότι εγώ είμαι στο 4000/1000 το αντίστοιχο πακέτο στα χρήματα είναι του 512....δηλ. θα πρέπει να συμπεριφέρεται η γραμμή μου σαν 512για να μπορώ να έχω αξιώσεις από εσάς, ενώ έχω αγοράσει 8πλάσια σύνδεση?

Δεν απάντησε και φυσικά όταν του τα ζήτησα αυτά εγγράφως δεν μου τα έδωσε.

Αλλά το ξαναλέω, για μένα το σημαντικό δεν είναι τόσο η ταχύτητα, όσο η καταγραφή/παρακολούθηση/κλπ και οι κίνδυνοι που αυτές επισύρουν.....εκεί ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω....ήδη έχω αρχίσει να διαβάζω για κρυπτογράφηση στα πάντα, ακόμη και στα απλά emails, και στην απλή και ανευ ουσίας σελιδούλας που έχω, στο ftp μου το έχω ήδη ενεργοποιήσει (authSSL με 256 key).

----------


## ArChEaN

Να κάνω μια ρητορική ερώτηση;

Αν είχε βγει η HOL και έλεγε "Ξέρετε, πατώσαμε από τα P2P και αποφασίσαμε να περιορίσουμε τα πακέτα, ώστε να μπορούν και οι υπόλοιποι να χαίρονται fast internet" θα είχαμε τόσες αντιδράσεις και θα είχαμε φτάσει τις 18 σελίδες μέσα σε μόνο 1 μέρα;

Το μόνο επιχείρημα που στέκει εν μέρη κατά της HOL είναι η κουτοπονηρία. Το έκαναν και ήθελαν να πιστεύουν ότι δεν θα το καταλάβαινε κανείς. Ατύχησαν και ξεμπροστιάστηκαν. Από εκεί και πέρα, ΚΑΛΑ έκαναν και έβαλαν κόφτες στα P2P. Μακάρι να το κάνουν ΟΛΟΙ οι ISP στα ΦΑΝΕΡΑ, μήπως και δούμε καμιά άσπρη μέρα και μεις και αρχίσουν να ξεμπουκώνουν τα DSLAM.

Άντε, γιατί μου φαίνεται κάποιοι έχουν ξεφύγει από κάθε λογική. Κατεβάζουν σαν τα zombie *10 GB την ημέρα* και ούτε προλαβαίνουν καλά καλά να τα δουν. Ο άλλος έλεγε έχει 200GB (GIGABYTE) MP3. Τα έχεις ακούσει ποτέ ρε μεγάλε όλα αυτά; 'Η απλα είσαι fan του ρακοσυλλεκτισμού και συ;

----------


## anon

Δύο βασικά είναι οι λόγοι:

1) ασφάλεια. ΟΙ περισσότεροι χρήστες με ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις, ειδικά στο εξωτερικό, δεν ξέρουν την τύφλα τους. Ετσι μπλοκάρουν όλες τις γνωστές πόρτες που πιθανόν να έπαιζαν σκουλήκια και λοιπά τρωκτικά, ώστε να προστατευθούν οι χρήστες. Το κάνει και η Οτενετ εδώ. Μπαίνεις όμως απο το site στην διαχείρηση λογαριασμού και το ξεμπλοκάρεις. Ημίμετρο όμως... 

2) αυτό που είπες, να πληρωνεις παραπάνω (μισθωμένα κλπ)... Γιαυτό, ενώ μπορούν, πχ στις αναβαθμίσεις δίνουν 256 Up. Και όχι 512.... Δεν το καταλάβατε γιατί; Γιατί με δύο ADSL 2048/512 κάνεις ένα ωραιο VPN 512/512. Εντάξει δεν είναι εγγυημένη η ταχύτητα κλπ κλπ κλπ... Αλλά καμμιά σχέση με το κόστος μιας μισθωμένης 512... Ενδεικτικά, 512 Αθήνα Θεσσαλονίκη μισθωμένο βγαίνει περίπου 700-950 ευρώ αναλόγως τον πάροχο...

----------


## aircop

> Κυριοι εγω δινω τα λεφτα μου για να εχω μια υπηρεσια π.χ. 1024/256. Αυτες τις ταχυτητες εχω δικαιωμα να τις χρησιμοποιω στα ορια τους για ΟΣΟ θελω γιατι ΓΙ'ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ!!!!


Με το σκεπτικό αυτό, κι εγώ, κι εσύ και όλοι μας πληρώνουμε διόδια και άλλες εισφορές για να έχουμε καινούργιους δρόμους να κινούμαστε  άνετα και γρήγορα αλλά εγώ κάνω πάνω από 1 ώρα για να πάω από το σπίτι μου στο γραφείο, μία απόσταση 11χλμ που φυσιολογικά θα την έκανα σε 15-20 λεπτά. 
Γιατί δεν ανοίγουμε κι ένα thread και να κινηθούμε νομικά κατά του Τ.Ε.Ο και να ζητήσουμε αύξηση των λωρίδων κυκλοφορίας για να μην πήζουμε κάθε πρωί   :Smile:  ...

----------


## Spanos

> Από εκεί και πέρα, ΚΑΛΑ έκαναν και έβαλαν κόφτες στα P2P. Μακάρι να το κάνουν ΟΛΟΙ οι ISP στα ΦΑΝΕΡΑ, μήπως και δούμε καμιά άσπρη μέρα και μεις και αρχίσουν να ξεμπουκώνουν τα DSLAM.


Nαι αλλα αν το κάνουν αυτό θα έχουμε πρόβλημα και οι περιστασιακοί χρήστες p2p που κατεβάζουμε ένα παιχνίδι μια στο τόσο η μια εφαρμογή. Δεν μιλάμε πλέον για μια χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα μερικές ώρες της ημέρας *αλλα για μόνιμα χαμηλή, κάτω απο 10kb/s ταχύτητα 365 μέρες το χρόνο* και μετά εσύ που θέλεις να κατεβάσεις το καινούργιο GTAΧΨΖ σε DUAL DVD Layer με μέγεθος 7GB για να το δοκιμάσεις πριν το αγοράσεις, έλα να μου πείς *πόσες μέρες θα χρειαστείς για να το τελειώσεις, πόσες μέρες συνεχόμενες θα μείνει ανοιχτό το PC σου και πόσο ρέυμα επιπλέον θα κάψεις,τη φθορά θα έχεις, τη σκόνη θα γεμίσεις κλπ*. Άσε κόφτο το ADSL και νοίκιασε το απο το Video Club καλύτερα....

Είναι σαν να λέμε οτι επειδή στη γειτονιά μας έχουμ μαζευτεί πολλά αυτοκίνητα, να κόψουμε σε όλους τη δυνατότητα να έχουν αυτοκίνητο στη γειτονιά. Δεν κόβεις λοιπόν σε όλους τη δυνατότητα να έχουν αυτοκίνητα αλλα επιβάλεις επιπλέον τέλη πάρκινγκ, φόρους και γενικά αποτρέπεις την υπερβολική χρήση και την υπερκατανάλωση. Κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να γίνει και εδώ.

----------


## AUGalos

Το Internet είναι αυτό που είναι γιατί από την πρώτη στιγμή στηρίχτηκε στην αρχή της απόλυτης ελευθερίας διακίνησης γνώσεων και ιδεών. Επιτρέπωντας τέτοιου είδους πρακτικές γίνεται το πρώτο βήμα για τη χαλιναγώγηση του από τις εταιρίες οι οποίες πάντα προσπαθούν να βγάλουν από τη μύγα ξύγκι... Όλα αυτά περί αδικίας από τους downloadaκιδες προς τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες του δικτύου είναι *********. Απλά θέλουν να μας βάλουν να τσακωθούμε μεταξύ μας για να έρθει μετά ο ISP σαν μεσσίας και να πει, θες p2p? Σκάσε τα διπλά φράγκα, θες voip δώσε ένα επιπλέον πάγιο.Δεν είμαι από αυτούς που έχουν το emule και το azureous ανοιχτό όλη τη μέρα  και υποφέρω και εγώ από αυτή τη κατάσταση αλλά να μην βλέπουμε το δέντρο και χάνουμε το δάσος. Στην αμερική με νύχια και με δόντια προσπαθεί το Κογκρέσο να περάσει νομοθεσία για την ουδετερότητα του δικτύου, νομίζεται ότι όλα αυτά γίνονται τυχαία? 
Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς η αγορά θα δείξει αν αυτές οι πρακτικές θα έχουν απήχηση στον κόσμο. 

Για να σε δούμε τώρα κυρία HOL...

----------


## 2fast4u

Και ποιος σας ειπε οτι μονο η HOL ειναι που μαρκαρισε τα πακετα Ρ2Ρ ? Απο τον πΟΤΕ ξεκινα το κακο αφου εκεινος σερνει τον χορο......

----------


## anon

Eγώ θα κάνω μια πρόταση σε όλους αυτούς που δεν αντέχουν και φωνάζουν και μπλα μπλα... Ρε παιδιά, γιατί δεν μαζεύεστε καμμια δεκαριά που να είστε μάλιστα κοντά, στην ίδια γειτονιά, και πάρτε ένα μισθωμένο και μοιράστε μεταξύ σας ασύρματα... Εχω ακούσει ότι πέσανε πολυ οι τιμές στα μισθωμένα, κάτι άκουσα για 500 ευρώ / μήνα για διμεγάμπιτη... Μιλάμε για μισθωμένο, έτσι... Μετα θα μπορείτε να μαλώνετε μεταξύ σας για το ποιός τρώει το bw με τα π2π κλπ κλπ  :Laughing:

----------


## JoeBar

> Και μην ξεχνάμε κάτι βασικό:
> 
> *Δεν πρέπει να μαλώνουμε εμείς επειδή ένας ISP δεν φρόντισε να αναβαθμίσει το bandwidth του, ενώ ήξερε τουλάχιστον 3 μήνες πριν για τον διπλασιασμό των ταχυτήτων των γραμμών ADSL.* Το bandwidth είναι κοινωνικό αγαθό και πρέπει να υπάρχει σε επάρκεια για όλους (όπως το νερό, το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα). Το κόστος που πληρώνουμε είναι αρκετό για πολλά Mbit για τον καθένα μας.
> 
> Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν άλλες εταιρείες που φρόντισαν να αναβαθμίσουν τις συνδέσεις τους με Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό. Αν όλα όσα αναφέρονται στην αρχική δημοσίευση του νήματος είναι αληθινά, τότε η HOL θα χρειαστεί πολλή διαφήμιση και σημαντικές προσφορές για να ξανακερδίσει τους πελάτες που χάνει με τις πράξεις της.


Mε καλύψες απόλυτα!  :One thumb up:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Και ποιος σας ειπε οτι μονο η HOL ειναι που μαρκαρισε τα πακετα Ρ2Ρ ? Απο τον πΟΤΕ ξεκινα το κακο αφου εκεινος σερνει τον χορο......


Ξέρεις κάτι που δεν ξέρουμε ?  :Whistle:  
Ας κρατήσουμε κάποια σοβαρότητα στο θέμα, please!

----------


## wintech2003

> 500 ευρώ / μήνα για διμεγάμπιτη...


Το σκότωσες και εσυ....  :Razz:  

Η μονη που ίσως να έδινε τέτοια τιμή ειναι η..... HOL  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## anon

Off Topic



μμμμε κάτι τέτοια μουλεγε κάπου αλλού ο euri.... Εγώ ήξερα για λιγότερο απο χιλια για την χιλιάρα. Mάλλον ράδιο αρβύλα...

----------


## eagleoneg

Διαβαζω, διαβαζω και απο τα μηνυματα που εχω δει πολυ λιγα αναφερουν στοιχεια για το τι γινεται.  Απο τη δικη μου εμπειρια με τα στατιστικα, το p2p σερνεται ολη μερα και ανοιγει το βραδυ. Δεν ξερω αν ειναι ts η γενικο throttling η qos τωρα τελευταια σαν συνδυασμος μου φαινεται. Σε τεστ ταχυτητας του εξωτερικου (http) δεν εχω δει ποτε την ταχυτητα της γραμμης μου παντα κατι λιγοτερο (απο λιγο εως πολυ).  Ενα καλο τεστ θα ηταν καποιος να τιγκαρει τη γραμμη του συνεχεια (24 ωρες) με ftp απεξω και μετα να προσπαθησει και με p2p να δει τι γινεται. Δεν βλεπω αλλιως να αποδεικνυεται κατι.

----------


## ssotiris

> Ενα καλο τεστ θα ηταν καποιος να τιγκαρει τη γραμμη του συνεχεια (24 ωρες) με ftp απεξω και μετα να προσπαθησει και με p2p να δει τι γινεται. Δεν βλεπω αλλιως να αποδεικνυεται κατι.


400-430 kb/s από ftp με authssl του εξωτερικού, σταθερά και απροβλημάτιστα για όσες ώρες θέλω, με ενα γράφημα σχεδόν ευθεία γραμμή.

200-250 kb/s από την microsoft, με αρκετές διακυμάνσεις.

100-200kb/s από rapidshare, με αρκετές διακυμάνσεις.

30-100kb/s σε torrent με πολλούς seeders, με το utorrent και την χρήση encryption, με ένα γράφημα όλο αυξομειώσεις και καμία σταθερότητα.
προσθήκη και άλλων 4 torrent με πολλούς seeders, η ταχύτητα σχεδόν ίδια.

σύνδεση 4/1 Mbps

----------


## euri

> Το σκότωσες και εσυ....  
> 
> Η μονη που ίσως να έδινε τέτοια τιμή ειναι η..... HOL





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> μμμμε κάτι τέτοια μουλεγε κάπου αλλού ο euri.... Εγώ ήξερα για λιγότερο απο χιλια για την χιλιάρα. Mάλλον ράδιο αρβύλα...




Off Topic


		Προφορική προσφορά για LMDS...  :Smile:

----------


## wintech2003

Μονο το LMDS μάλλον.. χωρις bandwidth

----------


## customer

> Διαβαζω, διαβαζω και απο τα μηνυματα που εχω δει πολυ λιγα αναφερουν στοιχεια για το τι γινεται. Απο τη δικη μου εμπειρια με τα στατιστικα, το p2p σερνεται ολη μερα και ανοιγει το βραδυ. Δεν ξερω αν ειναι ts η γενικο throttling η qos τωρα τελευταια σαν συνδυασμος μου φαινεται. Σε τεστ ταχυτητας του εξωτερικου (http) δεν εχω δει ποτε την ταχυτητα της γραμμης μου παντα κατι λιγοτερο (απο λιγο εως πολυ). Ενα καλο τεστ θα ηταν καποιος να τιγκαρει τη γραμμη του συνεχεια (24 ωρες) με ftp απεξω και μετα να προσπαθησει και με p2p να δει τι γινεται. Δεν βλεπω αλλιως να αποδεικνυεται κατι.


Tα κλειδακια που εικονιζονται διπλα στους λιγοστους χρηστες απο όπου μπορούν κατεβαίνουν αρχεία δειχνουν ξεκαθαρα  τι συμβαίνει. Οτι p2p data κρυβει την προελευση του, περναει απο την HOL. Επισης θα δεις και αρκετα ελληνικα ονοματα χωρίς κλειδακια διπλα στο ονομα τους. Αυτο σημαινει οτι ειτε μεταξυ ελληνων χρηστων ειτε μεταξυ χρηστών της ΗΟΛ ειναι ανοιχτοι οι κρουνοι. Τα μηχανηματα ή τις εφαρμογές που κανουν το Throttling φυσικα δεν προκειται ποτε να τα δουμε. Γιατι περι καθαρού throttling πρόκειται και o ορος traffic shaping πρεπει να σταματήσει να ακούγεται  γιατι δινει άδικα πολλα ελαφρυντικα στην εταιρία.

----------


## snowgay

Ειμαι συνδροομητης ΗΟL και μεχρι να καταλαβω τι συνεβαινε ειχα κανει διαφορα format ειχα δοκιμασει διαφορα ports, firewalls και διαφορετικα routers. Εχθες πια καταλαβα τι γινοτανε. Ετσι τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και ο τεχνικος τους μου απαντησε "τι να σας πω, ξαναδοκιμαστε σε λιγο καιρο"...

Τελος παντων εννοειται πως ειναι τρομερη κοροιδια αυτο που κανουνε, αλλα σημερα το απογευμα καθως διαβαζα το νημα και κατεβαζα με το azureus με 4-5kb με συνδεση 768kb, εγινε κατι μαγικο... Ναι για κανα μισαωρο πηγε τσιτα! Κι οταν λεω τσιτα εννοω 76-77. Αλλα και παλι μετα 4-5...

Μηπως διορθωνουν τιποτα;

----------


## Tripakis

Καμια ανακοίνωση απο την HOL έχουμε?Αν όχι , κατι πρέπει να κανουμε?Τ σοι σύλλογο έχουμε? :Twisted Evil:

----------


## gkronos999

Αν άρχισε η HOL θα το κάνουν και οι υπόλοιποι.
Το κράτος φταίει το υπουργείο ανάπτυξης και όλοι γενικά. 
Να το παραδεχτούν ότι το κάνουν και δεν θέλω το ADSL τους, θα μας γυρίσουν στο 80. Θέλουμε τα χρήματά μας πίσω, F..k them. Γατί όχι γενική διαμαρτυρία από όλους τους σοβάρούς  χρήστες  του Internet ?? 


 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Minotavrs

Αν συμβαίνει κατι τέτοιο περαστικα μας ...

παντως αξιζει ενα πολύ μεγάλο  "μπράβο" στπν Σωκράτη για τα  νεα ήθη  ..

----------


## snowgay

Για να παρουμε μια παντηση προτεινω να αποστειλουμε μια ομαδικη επιστολη στην HOL την οποια θα πρεπει να οργανωσουμε μεσα απο τουτο εδω το site. Διαβασα ποιο πανω οτι καποιος ειναι σχετικος με αυτα (δικηγορος νομιζω), αρα θα μπορει να μας βοηθησει.

----------


## golity

> Για να παρουμε μια παντηση προτεινω να αποστειλουμε μια ομαδικη επιστολη στην HOL την οποια θα πρεπει να οργανωσουμε μεσα απο τουτο εδω το site. Διαβασα ποιο πανω οτι καποιος ειναι σχετικος με αυτα (δικηγορος νομιζω), αρα θα μπορει να μας βοηθησει.


Τόσες σελίδες γράφτηκαν...

που θα πάει και χωρίς επιστολή, θα αναγκαστεί να βγεί για να δικαιολογήσει τα αδικαιολόγητα, γιατί όσο συνεχίζεται αυτό και δεν λέει/κάνει τίποτα, τόσο χαλάει το όνομα της και απομακρύνει τους πιθανούς και ήδη υπάρχοντες πελάτες της!

----------


## oxygen

Συγχωρέστε με για το ίσως αφελές του ερωτήματος αλλά το TS εφόσον περιορίζει την μέγιστη ταχύτητα ΧΩΡΙΣ άλλη υπαιτιότητα τρίτου (πχ, κακή γραμμή, router κλπ) δεν αποτελεί άμεση παραβίαση των όρων του συμβολαίου? (άσχετα αν το τελευταίο είναι διατυπωμένο ώστε να τους αφήνει ίσως μόνο ηθικά ακάλυπτους).

Δε μπορεί να πληρώνεις για Χ ταχύτητα, η γραμμή, το router, το dslam να δύνανται να την δώσουν αυτή την Χ ταχύτητα και εκ των υστέρων να έρχεται η κάθε HOL και να στην κάνει Χ/3! για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο (προφανώς έχει λόγο που το κάνει).

----------


## jimarass

> Το Internet είναι αυτό που είναι γιατί από την πρώτη στιγμή στηρίχτηκε στην αρχή της απόλυτης ελευθερίας διακίνησης γνώσεων και ιδεών. Επιτρέπωντας τέτοιου είδους πρακτικές γίνεται το πρώτο βήμα για τη χαλιναγώγηση του από τις εταιρίες οι οποίες πάντα προσπαθούν να βγάλουν από τη μύγα ξύγκι... Όλα αυτά περί αδικίας από τους downloadaκιδες προς τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες του δικτύου είναι *********. Απλά θέλουν να μας βάλουν να τσακωθούμε μεταξύ μας για να έρθει μετά ο ISP σαν μεσσίας και να πει, θες p2p? Σκάσε τα διπλά φράγκα, θες voip δώσε ένα επιπλέον πάγιο.Δεν είμαι από αυτούς που έχουν το emule και το azureous ανοιχτό όλη τη μέρα  και υποφέρω και εγώ από αυτή τη κατάσταση αλλά να μην βλέπουμε το δέντρο και χάνουμε το δάσος. Στην αμερική με νύχια και με δόντια προσπαθεί το Κογκρέσο να περάσει νομοθεσία για την ουδετερότητα του δικτύου, νομίζεται ότι όλα αυτά γίνονται τυχαία? 
> Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς η αγορά θα δείξει αν αυτές οι πρακτικές θα έχουν απήχηση στον κόσμο. 
> 
> Για να σε δούμε τώρα κυρία HOL...


Γι'αυτό φίλε μου ελλάτωσε το p2p για να μπορώ να κινούμαι και εγώ ελεύθερα διότι αν πας πάνω κάτω όλη μέρα την πειραιώς μου δημιουργείς πρόβλημα. Το ίντερνετ είναι ελεύθερο αλλά το bandwidth  δεν φτάνει για όλους....και μη μου πεις ότι πρέπει να σου δίνουμε άπλετο bandwith. ΜΗΝ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΔΙΑΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ.

----------


## Hetfield

Εχεις αδικο. Το παιδι πληρωσε για ενα συγκεκριμενο bandwidth και μπορει να το κανει οτι γουσταρει. Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχεις καταλαβει πως εχετε τα ιδια δικαιωματα... Και αν αρχιζουμε τωρα και ριχνουμε το φταιξιμο στους χρηστες, ε τοτε καλα να παθουμε και απο πανω...

----------


## aiadas

> Το ίντερνετ είναι ελεύθερο αλλά το bandwidth δεν φτάνει για όλους....


Μια μικρή διόρθωση: το bandwidth της HOL δεν φτάνει για όλους....

----------


## jimarass

> Εχεις αδικο. Το παιδι πληρωσε για ενα συγκεκριμενο bandwidth και μπορει να το κανει οτι γουσταρει. Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχεις καταλαβει πως εχετε τα ιδια δικαιωματα... Και αν αρχιζουμε τωρα και ριχνουμε το φταιξιμο στους χρηστες, ε τοτε καλα να παθουμε και απο πανω...


Πλήρωσε ΜΕΧΡΙ κάποιο bandwith το οποίο αυτομάτως υποδηλώνει fair use. Αν ήθελε συγκεκριμένο να πήγαινε σε μισθωμένες. Γιάυτό υπάρχουν. Απλά είπαμε, ο Έλληνας είναι γκαρμηρης και νομίζει ότι αν δεν κατεβαζει όλη μέρα με 200, χάνει τα λεφτά που πλήρωσε. Αφού τα ξέρουμε τώρα. όλη η δημόσια ζωή στην Ελλάδα είναι έτσι. Είπαμε φταίει η HOL, εγώ δεν την αναναιώνω με τίποτα, αλλά  τα μουλαρόπαιδα πρέπει να περιοριστούν κάπως.

----------


## Spanos

> Γι'αυτό φίλε μου ελλάτωσε το p2p για να μπορώ να κινούμαι και εγώ ελεύθερα διότι αν πας πάνω κάτω όλη μέρα την πειραιώς μου δημιουργείς πρόβλημα. Το ίντερνετ είναι ελεύθερο αλλά το bandwidth  δεν φτάνει για όλους....και μη μου πεις ότι πρέπει να σου δίνουμε άπλετο bandwith. ΜΗΝ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΔΙΑΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ.


jimar*ass* σε αλλες χώρες το bandwidth φτάνει μια χαρά για όλους πληρώνουν λιγότερα και έχουν καλύτερη υπηρεσία. Το να ανεβαίνει κάποιος την Πειραιώς ολη μέρα πάνω κάτω είναι δικαίωμα του εκτός αν λησμονείς αλλες εποχές που απαγορευόταν η κυκλοφορία και το συναθροίζεσαι. Το bandwidth μπορεί να στο φάει και κάποιος που κατεβάζει απο Newsgroup, FTP, TV Viewing δεν είναι απαραίτητο να χρησιμοποιεί p2p.

Εσύ δηλαδή (αφου θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσουμε αυτή τη λογική) τη χρήση κάνεις σε ενδιαφέρει τόσο πολύ αν η σελίδα που ανοίγεις δεν ανοίξει σε 2secs και ανοίξει σε 4secs η αν το e-mail σου 8α κατέβει λίγα δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα;

Απο τότε που έκανε το throttling η HOL έχεις δεί βελτίωση στην υπηρεσία σου ή πάλι βαράει κόκκιμα το δίκτυο;

Επίσης η μαζική τιμωρία χρηστών p2p δεν είναι λύση. Δεν μπορεί εγω που δεν κάνω αλόγιστη χρήση p2p και κατεβάζω ένα αρχείο την εβδομάδα να μπαίνω στο ίδιο τσουβάλι και να θέλω πλέον 5 μέρες με μια 1024 σύνδεση, για να κατεβάσω ένα καινούργιο DVD με οτι αυτό συνεπάγεται σε κατανάλωση ρεύματος, φθορά στον υπολογιστή μου, σκόνες κλπ

----------


## Aeacus

Η HOL κάνει TS κι αυτό δεν χωράει αμφισβήτηση. Το θέμα για μένα δεν είναι αν αυτό που κάνει στέκει νομικά.. Είναι σίγουρο όμως ότι για όλους τους χρήστες της που χρησιμοποιούν P2P έχει "παρανομήσει".
Η λύση είναι μόνο μία και προφανής: Διακοπή όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορεί ο καθένας.
Για μένα δυστυχώς το πιο γρήγορα δεν είναι και τόσο γρήγορα, αφού αναβάθμισα πρόσφατα το συμβολαιο μου στη HOL από 384/128 σε 2048/256. Αλλά ακόμη κι αν το "υποτιθέμενο πρόβλημα της HOL" που δεν αναγνωρίζει λυθεί άμεσα δεν πρόκειτα ποτέ ξανά να την επιλέξω μετά τη λήξη του συμβολαίου μου. Επίσης θα προσπαθήσω να "σώσω" όσους γνωστούς, φίλους και μή έχω, από τη HOL και τις απαράδεκτες μεθόδους της. Η δουλειά μου (Υπάλληλος σε κατάστημα Γερμανός) δόξα το Θεό μου δίνει την ευκαιρία να γνωστοποιήσω την πολιτική αυτής της εταιρείας σε πολλούς.
Ωστόσο το όλο αυτό θέμα με έβαλε σε βαθύτερους στοχασμούς.
Πως μπορούμε σαν καταναλωτές να προστατευτούμε από τέτοια προβλήματα στον επόμενο ISP που θα επιλέξουμε;
Επειδή ζούμε στην Ελλάδα φοβάμαι ότι το παράδειγμα της HOL θα το ακολουθήσουν κι άλλοι ISP αν φτάσουν στα όρια των χρηστών που μπορούν να εξυπηρετήσουν.
Γιατί είμαι σίγουρος 100% ότι οποιοσδήποτε ISP φτάσει στα όρια του δεν θα πει: "Δεν μπορούμε να δεχτούμε άλλους συνδρομητές γιατί δεν μπορούμε να τους υποστηρίξουμε. Θα ξαναδεχτούμε συνδρομητές όταν θα μπορούμε να τους παρέχουμε τις υπηρεσίες για τις οποίες μας πληρώνουν"

----------


## enakos

εδω και 10 μηνες ειμαι  απολυτα ευχαριστημενος με την HOL την οποια εχω επιλεξει ως PROVIDER με πληρη συναισθηση βεβαια οτι ζω σε αυτη τη χωρα οπου συμβαινουν διαφορα ευτραπελα.
 πλην ομως σημερα ειχα αναγκη να χρησιμοποιησω ενα αρχειο το οποιο ηταν της ταξης των 12mb το οποιο επρεπε να κατεβασω απο το διαδικτυο.
Το κατεβασα απο το torrens κανοντας χρηση του provider μου δηλαδη της HOL  με την καταπληκτικη ταχυτητα των 2-5 kb/s.
Δεν συμφωνω βεβαια καποιοι να μπλοκαρουν ολο το ευρος κατεβαζοντας αχρηστα πραγματα αλλα οχι και ταχυτητα κατω ενος απλου PTSN  ............  ειδικα στα δικτυα TORRESN  πραγμα το οποιο δυστυχως εχω διαπιστωσει οτι ισχυει κατ επαναληψη

----------


## jimarass

> jimar*ass* σε αλλες χώρες το bandwidth φτάνει μια χαρά για όλους πληρώνουν λιγότερα και έχουν καλύτερη υπηρεσία. Το να ανεβαίνει κάποιος την Πειραιώς ολη μέρα πάνω κάτω είναι δικαίωμα του εκτός αν λησμονείς αλλες εποχές που απαγορευόταν η κυκλοφορία και το συναθροίζεσαι. Το bandwidth μπορεί να στο φάει και κάποιος που κατεβάζει απο Newsgroup, FTP, TV Viewing δεν είναι απαραίτητο να χρησιμοποιεί p2p.
> 
> Εσύ δηλαδή (αφου θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσουμε αυτή τη λογική) τη χρήση κάνεις σε ενδιαφέρει τόσο πολύ αν η σελίδα που ανοίγεις δεν ανοίξει σε 2secs και ανοίξει σε 4secs η αν το e-mail σου 8α κατέβει λίγα δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα;
> 
> Απο τότε που έκανε το throttling η HOL έχεις δεί βελτίωση στην υπηρεσία σου ή πάλι βαράει κόκκιμα το δίκτυο;
> 
> Επίσης η μαζική τιμωρία χρηστών p2p δεν είναι λύση. Δεν μπορεί εγω που δεν κάνω αλόγιστη χρήση p2p και κατεβάζω ένα αρχείο την εβδομάδα να μπαίνω στο ίδιο τσουβάλι και να θέλω πλέον 5 μέρες με μια 1024 σύνδεση, για να κατεβάσω ένα καινούργιο DVD με οτι αυτό συνεπάγεται σε κατανάλωση ρεύματος, φθορά στον υπολογιστή μου, σκόνες κλπ


Φίλε μου ποιος σου είπε ότι είναι σωστό να κατεβαίνεις όλη μέρα την Πειραιώς? Φαντάζεσαι να το κάνανε αυτό 10000000 άνθρωποι, απλά και μόνο επειδή έχουν το δικαίωμα? Γιάυτό προκόψαμε σε αυτόν τον τόπο, διότι σκεφτόμαστε έτσι. Αυτοί που κάνουν p2p είναι κατά κύριο λόγο παράνομοι. Βέβαια εγώ δεν τον αναγνωρίζω αυτόν τον όρο διότι το ίντερνετ για μένα είναι άσυλο, αλλά πρέπει να σεβόμαστε και τους άλλους. Εγώ θα πρότεινα να υπάρχει σύστημα που να κρατάει τα στατιστικά της ταχύτητας κάθε χρήστη και αν ξεπερνάει κάποιο αμοιβαία συμφωνημένο fair use limit να περιορίζεται η χρήση του.Στην αγγλία που ήμουν κάτι τέτοιο πήγε να κάνει και η  NTL όταν έδινε 1 mbit με 10 λίρες μόνο. Βέβαια τους κράξανε αλλά όπως βλέπεις δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο να υποστηρίξεις χιλιάδες χρήστες που κατεβάζουν μουλάρια.

----------


## aiadas

@ Aeacus: Καταρχάς, καλωσόρισες. Αν και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα καθήμενος, πολύ ορθά τοποθετήθηκες. :One thumb up:

----------


## zorg

Καλησπέρα σας
Αν και νέος στο φορουμ είπα να συμμετασχω και εγώ για πρώτη φορά σε μια συζήτηση αν και δεν έχω τόσες πολλες γνώσεις. :Embarassed: 
Ημουν χωρίς Ιντερνετ(ADSL) για πάω απο ένα μήνα αφου τελειωσε ο ενας χρόνος που είχα συμβολαιο με τη Tellas και δεν ήθελα να συνεχίσω με αυτή την εταιρεία γιατί μου έτρωγε bandwith παρόλο τον δωρεαν απο Τελλας διπλασιασμός ταχύτητας και πληρωμή μόνο του παγίου του ΟΤΕ  και μιας και τους χρησοπλήρωσα είπα να αγοράσω ενα προπληρωμένο πακέτο και πήρα το γνωστό 6+6  512kbps (αναβαθμησμένος σε 1Μbps τώρα) της ΗΟL και μετά απο 2 μέρες χρήση βλέπω τα εξής προβλήματα που δεν είχα με την Tellas  μέχρι και τις 27 Αυγούστου που είχα συνδεση.
Ουτε με το emule plus ver 1.2 μπορώ να κατεβάσω πλεόν (κατεβάζει συνηθως με 2kb ante 9 στο τσακιρ κεφι :Worthy: ) τα ίδια και με το dc++ και χειρότερα ταχύτητες κάτω του 1 kb αλλα το upload κρατάει καλά  :One thumb up:  kai sto bitcomet κατεβάζει απο 0 kb μέχρι 12-13 kb που και που αλλα και εκεί τα ίδια ενώ δείχνει οτι κατεβάζει έστω και 2-3 kb οι αποστολείς ειναι στο 0 και οι συνδέσεις 60-70 ενώ στo isohunt έδειχνε να υπάρχουν και seeders kai leechers. Επίσιμη απάντηση απο τι έχω καταλάβει δεν υπάρχει (HOL-OTE) μόνο ανάπτυξη του ADSL θέλαν και τάζαν μεγάλες ευρωπαίκες ταχύτητες αν είναι έτσι καλύτερα να με γυρίσουν στη 512 που είχα απο τη Τελλας και να κατεβάζω μεγάλα αρχεία σε μια μέρα παρά τώρα που δεν κατεβαίνει τίποτα όχι άλλη παρόμοια (υπο)αναπυξη.  Ελπίζω να αλλάξουν μυαλο εκει στη ΗOL  και να μας ξαναανοιξουν τα προγράμματα P2P :Respekt:

----------


## sdikr

> jimar*ass* σε αλλες χώρες το bandwidth φτάνει μια χαρά για όλους πληρώνουν λιγότερα και έχουν καλύτερη υπηρεσία. Το να ανεβαίνει κάποιος την Πειραιώς ολη μέρα πάνω κάτω είναι δικαίωμα του εκτός αν λησμονείς αλλες εποχές που απαγορευόταν η κυκλοφορία και το συναθροίζεσαι. Το bandwidth μπορεί να στο φάει και κάποιος που κατεβάζει απο Newsgroup, FTP, TV Viewing δεν είναι απαραίτητο να χρησιμοποιεί p2p.
> 
> Εσύ δηλαδή (αφου θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσουμε αυτή τη λογική) τη χρήση κάνεις σε ενδιαφέρει τόσο πολύ αν η σελίδα που ανοίγεις δεν ανοίξει σε 2secs και ανοίξει σε 4secs η αν το e-mail σου 8α κατέβει λίγα δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα;
> 
> Απο τότε που έκανε το throttling η HOL έχεις δεί βελτίωση στην υπηρεσία σου ή πάλι βαράει κόκκιμα το δίκτυο;
> 
> Επίσης η μαζική τιμωρία χρηστών p2p δεν είναι λύση. Δεν μπορεί εγω που δεν κάνω αλόγιστη χρήση p2p και κατεβάζω ένα αρχείο την εβδομάδα να μπαίνω στο ίδιο τσουβάλι και να θέλω πλέον 5 μέρες με μια 1024 σύνδεση, για να κατεβάσω ένα καινούργιο DVD με οτι αυτό συνεπάγεται σε κατανάλωση ρεύματος, φθορά στον υπολογιστή μου, σκόνες κλπ


Σε άλλες χώρες έχουν fair use,  έχουν όριο όγκου,  έχουν  Home  και office συνδέσεις,  σε μερικές έχουν δωρεάν  για μεσα στην χώρα (ισπανία)  σε άλλες δίνουν 1gb  σύνδεση  αλλά με το Internet  πολύ μικρότερη,  σε άλλες χώρες  τους πάνε μέσα.

Οσον αφορά την υπήρεσια δεν ειναι απαραίτητα καλύτερη (αναλογικά πάντα)
Ακόμα σε άλλες χώρες δουλέυει το contention ratio,   (δηλάδη δεν θα κατεβάζουν και οι 50)
αναφόρικα  ο μέσος όρος στην Ευρώπη ειναι το 1:23

Ναι το TS  δεν είναι καλό, μακάρι να βγάλουν επιτέλους ογκοχρεώση  εδώ στην Ελλάδα μπας και δουλέψει το συστήμα

Αλλά μετά πάλι θα φωνάζουμε   :Razz: 

Το πρόβλημα γενικά σε όλους τους πάροχους ανα τον κοσμό ειναι οτι πλεον με το p2p  Ο καθένας μπορεί να "πως θα κατεβάσω κανα τραγουδακι"  το κάνει.

Τα περι linux  και δωρέαν  πραγματικά τα ακουώ σαν πλάκα,  δηλάδη  για 1%  που ειναι το περιεχόμενο σε p2p  searches  θα κανουμε το υπόλοιπο 99%  νόμιμο;

Οριό όγκου ή fair use τώρα!  (τώρα θα πέσουν να με φάνε!)

----------


## NiKapa

Να ρωτησω κατι ολους σας...
Εγινε πρωτοσελιδο...σε 2 μερες γεμισαν 20+ σελιδες...Η HOL που ειναι ρε παιδια..???Γιατι δεν απανταει..Γιατι?

----------


## jimarass

> Να ρωτησω κατι ολους σας...
> Εγινε πρωτοσελιδο...σε 2 μερες γεμισαν 20+ σελιδες...Η HOL που ειναι ρε παιδια..???Γιατι δεν απανταει..Γιατι?


Τί να απαντήσει? Απλά από το κράξιμο θα το πληρώσει........και τα καμπανάκια θα χτυπήσουν και για τους άλλους.
ΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΜΟΥΛΑΡΙΑ

----------


## fiddler

η ΧΟΛ ειναι αποσχολημένα στο να τρώει τα λεφτάκια μας. και σίγα μην ασχολείτε με το αγχός του καθενός για τις ταχύτητες.

----------


## Crosstalk

> Καλησπέρα σας
> Αν και νέος στο φορουμ είπα να συμμετασχω και εγώ για πρώτη φορά σε μια συζήτηση αν και δεν έχω τόσες πολλες γνώσεις.
> Ημουν χωρίς Ιντερνετ(ADSL) για πάω απο ένα μήνα αφου τελειωσε ο ενας χρόνος που είχα συμβολαιο με τη Tellas και δεν ήθελα να συνεχίσω με αυτή την εταιρεία γιατί μου έτρωγε bandwith παρόλο τον δωρεαν απο Τελλας διπλασιασμός ταχύτητας και πληρωμή μόνο του παγίου του ΟΤΕ και μιας και τους χρησοπλήρωσα είπα να αγοράσω ενα προπληρωμένο πακέτο και πήρα το γνωστό 6+6 512kbps (αναβαθμησμένος σε 1Μbps τώρα) της ΗΟL και μετά απο 2 μέρες χρήση βλέπω τα εξής προβλήματα που δεν είχα με την Tellas μέχρι και τις 27 Αυγούστου που είχα συνδεση.
> Ουτε με το emule plus ver 1.2 μπορώ να κατεβάσω πλεόν (κατεβάζει συνηθως με 2kb ante 9 στο τσακιρ κεφι) τα ίδια και με το dc++ και χειρότερα ταχύτητες κάτω του 1 kb αλλα το upload κρατάει καλά  kai sto bitcomet κατεβάζει απο 0 kb μέχρι 12-13 kb που και που αλλα και εκεί τα ίδια ενώ δείχνει οτι κατεβάζει έστω και 2-3 kb οι αποστολείς ειναι στο 0 και οι συνδέσεις 60-70 ενώ στo isohunt έδειχνε να υπάρχουν και seeders kai leechers. Επίσιμη απάντηση απο τι έχω καταλάβει δεν υπάρχει (HOL-OTE) μόνο ανάπτυξη του ADSL θέλαν και τάζαν μεγάλες ευρωπαίκες ταχύτητες αν είναι έτσι καλύτερα να με γυρίσουν στη 512 που είχα απο τη Τελλας και να κατεβάζω μεγάλα αρχεία σε μια μέρα παρά τώρα που δεν κατεβαίνει τίποτα όχι άλλη παρόμοια (υπο)αναπυξη. Ελπίζω να αλλάξουν μυαλο εκει στη ΗOL και να μας ξαναανοιξουν τα προγράμματα P2P


Επρεπε να παρεις ενα ντεμο πρωτα .... τωρα αφου τους τα ακουμπησες για ενα χρονακο θεωρεισαι "κλεισμενος"!

----------


## NiKapa

:Thinking:   Γι αυτο το παω σιγουραντζα (ωραια εκφραση..) εξ'αρχης με Οτε & Οτενετ να'χω το κεφαλι μου (και τα νευρα μου..) ησυχο(α)..
ο Θειος παει να βγαλει παλι απ'την μυγα ...
Γνωμη μου και προτιμηση μου (εστω ολιγον.. :Offtopic:  ..),μονο για 4νετ θα την εκανα...ολα τ'αλλα ειναι ρισκο ,για μενα παντα.. :Wink:

----------


## kissoff

Παιδια εγω εχω την αποψη οτι απλα βρισκομαστε σε διαδυκτιακο μεσαιωνα. Μετα απο πολλα χρονια υπομονης εχουμε πλεον adsl σε καπως ανεκτες τιμες και ολοι βγαζουν το αποθημενο χρονων! Καθε μερα που αλλος ενας χρηστης μπαινει στο club, αλλο ενα μουλαρι ή torrent, ανοιγει nonstop. Οταν ωριμασουμε με τον καιρο και καταλαβουμε οτι δεν εχει νοημα να κατεβαζουμε συνεχεια αχρηστα πραγματα που δεν θα χρησημοποιησουμε ποτε, οταν γινουμε εμεις σωστοι θα βελτιωθει και η κατασταση.

----------


## aiadas

> Επρεπε να παρεις ενα ντεμο πρωτα .... τωρα αφου τους τα ακουμπησες για ενα χρονακο θεωρεισαι "κλεισμενος"!


Τα demo της HOL δουλεύουν άψογα...

----------


## oxygen

Όπως και να χει είναι ΘΕΜΙΤΟ (για μένα) να δηλώνεις στα συμβόλαια ότι δε παρέχεις εγγυημένη ταχύτητα επικαλούμενος ανεξάρτητους παράγοντες που μπορεί να την επηρρεάσουν.
Ειναι όμως ΑΘΕΜΙΤΟ να ΕΠΙΒΑΛΕΙΣ τη μή εγγυημένη ταχύτητα και μάλιστα στα "μουλοχτά" από μόνος σου. Θα το έσωζε αν το δήλωνε ανοιχτά οπότε απλά θα ακολουθούσε ένα debate για το ορθό ή όχι μιας *μελλοντικής κίνησης*.

Σε κανένα δεν αρέσει να βρίσκεται προ τετελεσμένων. Ούτε και με αφορά πού τρώει το bandwidth o καθένας. Με ενδιαφέρει η κάθε HOL να είναι ειλικρινής απέναντί μου προκαταβολικά.

Το πιο ανησυχητικό για μένα δεν είναι αν πρέπει ή δε πρέπει να κάνει η HOL το TS ή όχι.
Το super ανησυχητικό είναι το *δεδικασμένο* μιας εσκεμμένης μείωσης στη ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας χωρίς προειδοποίηση και ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται για το μέλλον ...

Sdikr: αν ρυθμός αύξησης των dsl users είναι μεγαλύτερο από αυτόν των επενδύσεων των ISP τότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις είτε θα πληρώνεις πολύ ακριβά τον "όγκο" είτε το όριο του "fair use" δε θα είναι πολύ fair... Οπότε? Χωρίς έγκαιρες επενδύσεις από τους ISP θα ερχόμαστε σε αδιέξοδο και λύσεις-ημίμετρα.

----------


## lewton

> Οριό όγκου ή fair use τώρα!


 :Worthy:  Μαζί σου κι εγώ admin-ιστράτορα.  :Worthy:  

ΥΓ. Αλλά να υπάρχει και το κάπως ακριβότερο οικιακό πακέτο για όποιον δε θέλει να έχει κανένα περιορισμό χωρίς να χρειαστεί να βάλει εταιρικό.

----------


## sdikr

> Μαζί σου κι εγώ admin-ιστράτορα.  
> 
> ΥΓ. Αλλά να υπάρχει και το κάπως ακριβότερο οικιακό πακέτο για όποιον δε θέλει να έχει κανένα περιορισμό χωρίς να χρειαστεί να βάλει εταιρικό.



Ναι φυσικά,  όπως έχουν στο εξωτερικό  :Wink:

----------


## tommygun

> Οριό όγκου ή fair use τώρα!


 
Aυτο ειχα πει κι εγω στα αλλα thread για τα 4mbit, πριν γινει το κακο.
Αλλα φανταζομουνα ενα απλο "πιταρισμα" , οχι ολη αυτην την ιστορια.

Προσυπογραφω και εδω. Ενα λογικο οριο ογκου, και ας το χρησιμοποιει ο καθενας οπου και οπως θελει.


Θελω να πιστευω οτι απο το κραξιμο θα βαλουνε μυαλο και θα το διορθωσουν.

----------


## Embraced

Να ρωτήσω κατι απλό; Αφού οι εταιρείες θεωρούν οτι υπάρχει πρόβλημα λόγω της αλόγιστης χρήσης p2p προγραμμάτων που κατασπαταλάνε το bandwidth, γιατί λυσσάξανε να κάνουν αυτήν την αναβάθμιση/διπλασιασμό των προσφερόμενων ταχυτήτων; Η μηπως είναι απλά ότι ο μεγάλος αδερφός(βλεπε εταιρείες ISP) θέλει να βλέπει πως χρησιμοποιούμε το internet και θέλει να επιβάλλει τους δικούς του όρους;

----------


## EvilHawk

Mην νομίζετε ότι συμβαίνει μονάχα με την HOL:




> *ntl:Telewest admits traffic shaping on its network
> *
> # 04 October 2006, 22:26 by Chris T
> 
> ntl:Telewest has admitted it does implement traffic shaping on its network – but insists this is only in some places, at some times, when absolutely necessary.
> 
> Cable Forum contacted ntl after speculation from some forum members that the ISP has been throttling back their bandwidth at certain times of day.
> 
> There have been complaints that connections can often slow to a crawl, especially between 6pm and 11pm.
> ...

----------


## ross

διαβαζω καποια μυνηματα και με πιανει θλιψη...
το ηξερα οτι δεν υπαρχει καταναλωτικη συνηδηση σε αυτη την χωρα...
αλλα να υπαρχει κοσμος που δικαιολογει τετοιες καταχρηστικες κινησεις δεν το περιμενα...
εγω ευτυχως ειμαι  με vivodi full llu.. :Worthy: 
λυπαμαι ομως οσους δεσμευτηκαν με ετησιο συμβολαιο με την εν λογω εταιρεια.... :Thumb down:

----------


## sdikr

> διαβαζω καποια μυνηματα και με πιανει θλιψη...
> το ηξερα οτι δεν υπαρχει καταναλωτικη συνηδηση σε αυτη την χωρα...
> αλλα να υπαρχει κοσμος που δικαιολογει τετοιες καταχρηστικες κινησεις δεν το περιμενα...
> εγω ευτυχως ειμαι  με vivodi full llu..
> λυπαμαι ομως οσους δεσμευτηκαν με ετησιο συμβολαιο με την εν λογω εταιρεια....


Μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι,   για αυτό δεν υπάρχει καταναλωτική   στην ελλάδα, γιατι ο αλλος λεει  "εμένα δεν με πιάνει"

μην ανυσηχείς συντόμα   κοντά σας  :Wink:

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Τα περι linux  και δωρέαν  πραγματικά τα ακουώ σαν πλάκα,  δηλάδη  για 1%  που ειναι το περιεχόμενο σε p2p  searches  θα κανουμε το υπόλοιπο 99%  νόμιμο;


Με τέτοιες απόψεις, λουστείτε τα.

----------


## aiadas

> μην ανυσηχείς συντόμα κοντά σας


sdikr, κάνεις εικασίες ή ξέρεις κάτι παραπάνω; Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, το πράγμα αρχίζει και χοντραίνει...

----------


## sdikr

> Με τέτοιες απόψεις, λουστείτε τα.


Διαφωνείς;  (το οτι το 99%  ειναι παράνομο; )

----------


## energie

> Διαφωνείς; (το οτι το 99% ειναι παράνομο; )


εκει ειναι το προβλημα ? γιατι μου στερουν να κατεβασω το υπολοιπο 1% που ειναι νομιμο ?

λοιπον επειδη εγω βαρεθηκα ολη αυτη την ιστορια και επειδη βλεπω οτι δεν γινεται τπτ με την χολ γιατι μας γραφει στα @@ της θα ηθελα να μου πει αν εχει κανει κανεις διακοπη και εχει ζητησει πισω τα χρηματα για το υπολοιπο διαστημα της συνδρομης.

----------


## tugito

Τα εχω δει όλα με την παρτυ πολλών... Ειμαστε στην 16η σελίδα και συζητάτε για το ότι ειναι καλή κίνηση και θα σώσει το bandwidth ,συζητάτε για το τι είναι παράνομο και τί όχι!! Μα πάμε καλά;; Δεν υπάρχει η στοιχειώδη νοημοσύνη (συγνώμη γιατί τα πήρα) ωστε να καταλάβετε οτι το μόνο παράνομο στην όλη υπόθεση είναι ότι ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ BANDWIDTH, το ότι η εταιρία πουλάει υπηρεσίες που ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ! Αν ακούσει κανείς ότι πρέπει να μην σερφάρει ο κόσμος και να μην κατεβάζει για να κατεβάσω εγώ θα ΚΛΑΙΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΓΕΛΙΑ ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!! Δεν έχετε καταλάβει ότι όταν πληρώνεις για 1024 σημαίνειο ότι μπορούν να σου παρέχουν την υπηρεσία και να έχεις 1024 για όσο θες και όποτε θες; Ακου εκεί trafic shaping!!! Κι αμα έχει πρόβλημα το bandwidth θέλετε μήπως να πάμε σε ένα δικαστήριο όλοι να δούμε ποιος θα δικαστεί; Να μας πούνε ποιο είναι το παράνομο; Και το δέχεστε κιόλας!!??? Χανετε το νόημα. Δεν είναι το θέμα τι κατεβάζουμε και αν μπουκώνουμε το σύστημα. Το θέμα είναι ότι ουδεποτε δεν θα έπρεπε να ΜΠΟΥΚΩΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ για οποιονδήποτε λόγο. Και στο κάτω κάτω ας βγάλουν μια τιμή για μεταβαλλώμενη χρέωση. Ειναι να τους βαράς. Ακου εκεί να πληρώνεις για κάτι που δνε εχεις και να πρέπει να πεις του γείτονα "ΓΕΙΤΟΝΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ,Μην κατεβάζεις ρε συ για μισή ώρα για΄τι θέλω να δω τα email Μου!!! Λυπάμαι ειλικρινά που πολλοί δεν καταλαβαίνουν ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα και ποια είναι η πραγματική του βάση αλλά κοιτούν σε ενα φυλακισμένο κελί το παράθυρο και χέρονται! Οποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε. Αυτή η παθητικότητα σε κάθε "κανω ότι μου γουστάρει" της κάθε εταιρίας δεν θα μας βγει σε καλό. Λυπάμαι. Και δεν εχω καν hol. Και ούτε πρόκειται βεβαίως βεβαίως...

----------


## ross

> Μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι,   για αυτό δεν υπάρχει καταναλωτική   στην ελλάδα, γιατι ο αλλος λεει  "εμένα δεν με πιάνει


μαλλον δεν εγινε κατανοητο το post μου

----------


## ludist

Ωραία σελιδούλα
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadba...cess_worldwide

Καλά κάνετε και γράφετε σελίδες, αλλά λογικά θα διορθώσει το traffic shaping η Hol (θα υπάρχει αλλά με λογικότερα νούμερα), προφανώς κάπου μπερδεύτηκαν. Ειδάλλως πρέπει να μείνει με λίγους πελάτες που δεν θέλουν p2p.

----------


## tugito

σορρυ για την αγανακτιση μου πριν πάντως,ίσως μίλησα λίγο απότομα.Απλά μην χάνουμε το πραγματικό πρόβλημα και χάνουμε και το νόημα...
 :RTFM:

----------


## jtk

Η λύση του προβλήματος δεν είναι το TS. Υπάρχει και μια άλλη λύση για τον ελληναρά, _το φιλότιμο_. Τα μουλαροειδή δίνουν από μόνα τους τη δυνατότητα επιλογής ορίων downloading. Δεν χρειάζεται να κατεβάζεις με full ταχύτητα 24/7 σε p2p. Και στο 60-70% καλά είναι. 
 Αν θέλεις να κατεβάσεις διανομές ή open software, υπάρχουν ελληνικά ftp (π.χ. ntua), που δεν μποτιλιάρουν την διασύνδεση εξωτερικού του κάθε isp (γιατί εκεί πονάνε οι isp και σου πετάνε ή θα σου πετάξουν TS). Είναι θέμα "συμβίωσης"  χρηστών - ISPs. Η χρυσή τομή είναι αμοιβαία κατανόηση μεταξύ όλων μας (και χρήστης <--> χρήστη, και χρήστης <--> ISP).
  Κατ' εμέ "TS από ISP" =big mistake

BTW, είμαι συνδρομητής 4NET πάνω σε ΟΤΕ, 768/192, Flat rate



Off Topic


		  Ας γίνω και λίγο μάντης : Λέτε κάποιος isp να διαφημίσει οτι _δεν χρησιμοποιεί TS_ για p2p. 
Γέλια που έχουν να πέσουν  :ROFL:

----------


## mitsos24

> σορρυ για την αγανακτιση μου πριν πάντως,ίσως μίλησα λίγο απότομα.Απλά μην χάνουμε το πραγματικό πρόβλημα και χάνουμε και το νόημα...


Ωρε μια χαρα τα ειπες! Μην απολογεισαι ρε tugito! Αλλα αν ο καθενας κοιταει μονο την παρτυ του....! Εδω τους κοροιδευουν και λενε και ευχαριστω!

----------


## sdikr

> Τα εχω δει όλα με την παρτυ πολλών... Ειμαστε στην 16η σελίδα και συζητάτε για το ότι ειναι καλή κίνηση και θα σώσει το bandwidth ,συζητάτε για το τι είναι παράνομο και τί όχι!! Μα πάμε καλά;; Δεν υπάρχει η στοιχειώδη νοημοσύνη (συγνώμη γιατί τα πήρα) ωστε να καταλάβετε οτι το μόνο παράνομο στην όλη υπόθεση είναι ότι ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ BANDWIDTH, το ότι η εταιρία πουλάει υπηρεσίες που ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ! Αν ακούσει κανείς ότι πρέπει να μην σερφάρει ο κόσμος και να μην κατεβάζει για να κατεβάσω εγώ θα ΚΛΑΙΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΓΕΛΙΑ ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!! Δεν έχετε καταλάβει ότι όταν πληρώνεις για 1024 σημαίνειο ότι μπορούν να σου παρέχουν την υπηρεσία και να έχεις 1024 για όσο θες και όποτε θες; Ακου εκεί trafic shaping!!! Κι αμα έχει πρόβλημα το bandwidth θέλετε μήπως να πάμε σε ένα δικαστήριο όλοι να δούμε ποιος θα δικαστεί; Να μας πούνε ποιο είναι το παράνομο; Και το δέχεστε κιόλας!!??? Χανετε το νόημα. Δεν είναι το θέμα τι κατεβάζουμε και αν μπουκώνουμε το σύστημα. Το θέμα είναι ότι ουδεποτε δεν θα έπρεπε να ΜΠΟΥΚΩΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ για οποιονδήποτε λόγο. Και στο κάτω κάτω ας βγάλουν μια τιμή για μεταβαλλώμενη χρέωση. Ειναι να τους βαράς. Ακου εκεί να πληρώνεις για κάτι που δνε εχεις και να πρέπει να πεις του γείτονα "ΓΕΙΤΟΝΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ,Μην κατεβάζεις ρε συ για μισή ώρα για΄τι θέλω να δω τα email Μου!!! Λυπάμαι ειλικρινά που πολλοί δεν καταλαβαίνουν ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα και ποια είναι η πραγματική του βάση αλλά κοιτούν σε ενα φυλακισμένο κελί το παράθυρο και χέρονται! Οποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε. Αυτή η παθητικότητα σε κάθε "κανω ότι μου γουστάρει" της κάθε εταιρίας δεν θα μας βγει σε καλό. Λυπάμαι. Και δεν εχω καν hol. Και ούτε πρόκειται βεβαίως βεβαίως...


Θα καταλάβεις επιτέλους οτι κανείς δεν σου πούλησε  εγγυημένο 1024;
όταν το καταλάβεις τα ξανάλεμε






> μαλλον δεν εγινε κατανοητο το post μου


ίσως αν το εξηγήσεις καλυτερα;

----------


## mitsos24

> Θα καταλάβεις επιτέλους οτι κανείς δεν σου πούλησε εγγυημένο 1024;


Ναι αλλα και κανεις δεν του ειπε οτι "κοιτα εμεις θα διαμορφωνουμε την κινηση οπως θελουμε", το αντιθετο μαλιστα. Το κανουν ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΤΗ ΤΟΥ!
Αν μη τι αλλο ειναι ανηθικο τετοια κοροιδια!
Εχω αδικο?

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι αλλα και κανεις δεν του ειπε οτι "κοιτα εμεις θα διαμορφωνουμε την κινηση οπως θελουμε", το αντιθετο μαλιστα. Το κανουν ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΤΗ ΤΟΥ!
> Αν μη τι αλλο ειναι ανηθικο τετοια κοροιδια!
> Εχω αδικο?


Στο οτι βάλαν TS  πίσω απο την πλατή σου/μας,  οχι δεν έχεις,  στο οτι απαίτεις να έχεις 1024  ενώ έχεις πληρώσει μοιράζομενο 1024  μαζί με χχ άλλους   έχεις άδικο

----------


## mitsos24

Οχι,δεν με καταλαβες. Ειπα ΟΚ για το 1024 το οποιο μοιραζομαι. Αν δεν κανω λαθος το λενε 1024 best effort?

----------


## HellV1L

α γιαυτο ειχα μειωμενες ταχυτητες???????????????? (hol 2048)
απο δεκ.-ιαν. που ληγει bye byeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Ianos7

Παιδιά αφήστε το...

Όταν βλέπεις αδμινιστράτορες να μην αφήνουν post για post αναπάντητο, λέγοντας ευθέως πόσο καλό είναι το TS, η ογκοχρέωση, το fair use και το δεν συμαζεύεται..

..όταν τους βλέπεις να ωρύονται που δεν μπορούν λέει να κατεβάσουν γρήγορα το mail τους (ήμαρτον...) γιατί ο άλλος τρέχει P2P...

...κι όταν υιοθετούν και μεταφέρουν αμάσητη τη λογική και τη βαρύγδουπη, ηθικίζουσα και στιγματίζουσα ορολογία του "παράνομου" για να χαρακτηρίσουν τη δικτυακή συμπεριφορά του 90% των χρηστών (ε, ρε "εγκληματία" έφηβε που τολμάς να κατεβάζεις Linkin Park)...

...αποχαιρετήστε το ίντερνετ που ξέρατε. Η επανάσταση στη διακίνηση και επικοινωνία, με τη δυναμική να αλλάξει το ίδιο το περιεχόμενο που διακινεί αλλά και την έννοια της "ιδιοκτησίας" του, έφτασε στα όριά της και γονατίζει.

Από έναν πόλεμο που ξεκίνησαν πρώτες (και συντηρούν) οι δισκογραφικές. Διότι μέχρι στιγμής όλοι οι αδμινο-αμύντορες αναφέρονται στο P2P. Αν λοιπόν οι ISP με τα όποια τερτίπια, περιορίσουν την ταχύτητα στα δίκτυα αυτά σε <5Kb/s, μοιραία θα πέσουν σε οιωνεί αχρηστία.  :Thinking:  

Ωραία λοιπόν πεθάναμε το P2P με Traffic Shaping. Και ρωτάω: εγώ δεν χρησιμοποιώ P2P, αλλά κατεβάζω με ftp το οτιδήποτε χρειάζομαι (και δεν θα απολογηθώ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ γι'αυτό). Αργά ή γρήγορα με τη λογική sdkir, anon κτλ θα περιοριστεί το διαθέσιμο bandwith. Τι θα γίνει τότε, θα μου το κόψετε κι αυτό;;;

Αλλά ξέχασα, προτάθηκε ήδη: θα μπει ογκοχρέωση.

Ευτυχώς πάντως που λάλησαν οι αμύντορες της HOL-tactics και κατάλαβα γιατί σέρνεται η σύνδεσή μου τόσο καιρό: φταίει το P2P. :OneEye:  

Κι εγώ ο κακός τά'χωνα στον κακόμοιρο τον ISP μου που με χρεώνει για 768 κι έχω στην καλύτερη 384 .




> Θα καταλάβεις επιτέλους οτι κανείς δεν σου πούλησε  εγγυημένο 1024;
> όταν το καταλάβεις τα ξανάλεμε


Εσύ πότε θα καταλάβεις ότι αυτοί, μπορεί να μην μας πούλησαν εγγυημένο 1024, *εγώ όμως τους πληρώνω εγγυημένα τόσα κάθε μήνα*. Να εγκαταστήσω λοιπόν ένα πρόγραμμα στο PC μου, ή να βάλουν αυτοί μια εφαρμογή και να ελέγχει τη μέση ταχύτητα διακίνησης του κάθε συνδρομητή τους.

Και να τους πληρώνουμε πλέον με βάση την ταχύτητα που "απολαύσαμε" τον κάθε μήνα και "όχι εγγυημένα", ΤΟΣΑ ευρώ το μήνα.

Τότε να δεις πώς θα φτιάξουν οι ταχύτητες.

----------


## karystos

Παρντον?  :Thinking:

----------


## sphlanx

Το θέμα δεν είναι αν τα μουλάρια των torrents κάνουν καλά οι όχι...
Το θέμα είναι οτι η φύση του internet δεν είναι έτσι...
Σήμερα TS αύριο τι? Θα γίνει και το καταλληλο νομοθετικό πλαίσιο (στην αρχή για την πάταξη της παιδικής πορνογραφίας, οπου κανένας δεν θα πεί τίποτα) και οι providers θα σε δίνουν στα ίσα κάθε φορά που κάνεις ένα "παράνομο" download. (Θυμίζει λίγο την ιστορία με τις κάμερες και τους ολυμπιακούς...υποτίθεται ότι θα έπρεπε να τις έχουν κλείσει σχεδόν όλες άλλα να που η Αρχή Προστασίας Προσωπικών Δεδομένων βρήκε πάνω απο τις μισες "ανοιχτές". Έτσι κιαλλιώς πλέον όλοι έχουμε εξοικειωθεί με την υπαρξή τους.)
Η λέξη "παράνομο" όμως δεν μπορεί να ακολουθήσει το internet. Και όσοι με τόση ευκολία την χρησιμοποιούν νομίζω δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να μην πάνε μαρτυρες κατηγορίας στο πλευρό της RIAA...άντε, θα γίνει και πιο γρήγορο το surfing σας...και πιο ακριβά τα CD...

----------


## SpiritCrusher80

γνωρίζουμε αν θα γίνει κάτι τέτοιο και στην οτενεt?γιατί προς το παρόν δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα

εννοείτε πως αν αντιμετωπίσω κάτι τέτοιο θα σταματήσω τη συνδρομή

δε φτάνει που το χρυσοπληρώνουμε και μαλιστα σε χαμηλη ποιοτητα σε σχεση με τους φιλους μας στο εξωτερικο,θα περιοριστούμε κιόλας?

αμ δε

----------


## JJX

> Στους πελάτες που θέλουν να τρέχουν π2π. Ομως πρέπει να καταλάβετε κάτι. Η μειοψηφία είναι που τρεχει π2π, και όχι η πλειοψηφία, ειδικά στο εξωτερικό, άσχετα εαν πιάνει το 60-70 % του συνολικού όγκου που διακινείται. Οσο λοιπόν οι πιο απλοί χρήστες μπαίνουν στο ιντερνετ, ξέρετε αυτοί που σερφάρουν λίγο, στέλνουν και κανα εμαιλ, η HOL θα προσφέρει καλύτερες υπηρεσίες σε αυτούς τους πελάτες, και ίσως καταφέρει να πάρει αρκετούς, αν αποκτήσει καλό όνομα στον απλο κόσμο. Ειναι ένα στοίχημα που μπορεί να πιάσει μπορεί και όχι... Θα δείξει... Μην νομίζετε όμως ότι στα ευρυζωνικά υπάρχουν μόνο χρήστες π2π, και είναι αυτοι που μπαίνουν στο adslgr. Ηδη μιλάμε για πάνω απο 200,000 χρήστες....


κανεις ενα μικρο λαθος εδω.
Το 90% των χρηστων τρεχει κατι τετοιο.
Οπως επισης, και το 1% αν το τρεχει η εταιρεια πρεπει αν τους σεβαστει! Ειναι σαν να λες επειδη μονο το 1% εχει στησει μαιλ σερωερ να κοψουμε την πορτα 25 απο ολους και αντε γεια! 
Τι λογικη ειναι αυτη?

----------


## apostolt

Ποιος ο λογος να εχεις μεγαλη γραμμη αν δεν κανεις download?

Και να πω και κατι αλλο αν δεν μπορει η HOL να σηκωσει το βαρος των συνδρομητων της να μην διαφημιζε υπηρεσιες, να μην τις εδεινε τοσο φτηνα.Να εκανε ενα update στις γραμμες στις για εξωτερικο.Οχι να κλειδωνε πελατες και μετα να βαλει TS........Μεγιστη γυφτια και κουτοπονηρια θα μπορουσα να πω.

----------


## drioannis

Αίσχος με ότι κάνει η Hol σε αυτό το θέμα.Θα πρέπει να ντρέπονται για τέτοιες ενέργιες που κάνουν.Έτσι λοιπόν από το τέλος του συμβολαίου και μετά... ΤΣΑΓΙΑ Hellas On Line!!!

----------


## SpiritCrusher80

καλά φωνάζω εγώ για αοριστου...

----------


## Hwoarang

Η συζήτηση έχει ξεφύγει εντελώς . Και εγω υποστηριζω το TS. Moυ την σπάει να έχουν όλοι τα μουλάρια τους να κατεβάζουν όλη την ώρα και γω να μην μπορω να πάρω ενα τηλέφωνο μέσω VOIP και να χρεώνομαι στο κινητο...

Ντροπή στην HOL που το κάνει κρυφά αλλα μπράβο της που το εφαρμόζει και προστατεύει και τους χρήστες και το δίκτυο της :Wink:

----------


## aeonas

Παντελώς απαράδεκτο, παράνομο και ανήθικο.

----------


## ross

> Παιδιά αφήστε το...
> 
> Όταν βλέπεις αδμινιστράτορες να μην αφήνουν post για post αναπάντητο, λέγοντας ευθέως πόσο καλό είναι το TS, η ογκοχρέωση, το fair use και το δεν συμαζεύεται..
> 
> ..όταν τους βλέπεις να ωρύονται που δεν μπορούν λέει να κατεβάσουν γρήγορα το mail τους (ήμαρτον...) γιατί ο άλλος τρέχει P2P...
> 
> ...κι όταν υιοθετούν και μεταφέρουν αμάσητη τη λογική και τη βαρύγδουπη, ηθικίζουσα και στιγματίζουσα ορολογία του "παράνομου" για να χαρακτηρίσουν τη δικτυακή συμπεριφορά του 90% των χρηστών (ε, ρε "εγκληματία" έφηβε που τολμάς να κατεβάζεις Linkin Park)...
> 
> ...αποχαιρετήστε το ίντερνετ που ξέρατε. Η επανάσταση στη διακίνηση και επικοινωνία, με τη δυναμική να αλλάξει το ίδιο το περιεχόμενο που διακινεί αλλά και την έννοια της "ιδιοκτησίας" του, έφτασε στα όριά της και γονατίζει.
> ...


πες τα ρε φιλε! :Worthy:  :One thumb up: 
γιατι εδω δεν πιστευα τα ματια μου!!! :Sorry:

----------


## WandereR

Καλα....

Κατακριταίο το TS αλλά είμαι απο αυτους που θα προτιμούσαν να υπάρχει ένας όριο όγκου ανα διμηνο για να μαζεύει τους abusers

----------


## eagleoneg

_ Οι ταχύτητες των πακέτων πρόσβασης που αναγράφονται στα ονόματα των υπηρεσιών παραπάνω, αναφέρονται στην ονομαστική ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης και όχι στην πραγματική. Οι πραγματικές ταχύτητες πρόσβασης δεν μπορούν να υπερβαίνουν το 80% της ονομαστικής, ενώ ενδέχεται, κατά περίπτωση, να είναι και χαμηλότερες._  __ 
*http://adsl.hol.gr/online/adsl/index.aspx?mid=3239&SC=4

*Απο τις επισημες σελιδες της HOL. Επιτρεπεται αυτο;

----------


## ross

> μην ανυσηχείς συντόμα   κοντά σας


αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο....
οι ISP θα τριβουν τα χερια τους διαβαζοντας καποια μηνυματα καποιων politicaly correct
και ηδη φανταζομαι θα σχεδιαζουν τις επομενες κινησεις τους που μαλλον θα μιμουνται την κινηση του Θειου

----------


## JJX

Μολις τους πηρα τελ, τους ανεφερα οτι εχω προβλημα και κατεβαζω με μeγιστο 10kb/sec apo torrent.
Μου ειπαν οτι δεν κανουν traffic shapping, οσα αναφερονται (οποτε μας διαβαζουν!) δεν ισχυουν .... 
Αλλα πως να εξηγησω οτι πιανω μονο 10kb/sec down & ~5up σε 4 μβιτ γραμμη!? (τορρεντ που το πιανεις απο την αρχη και δεν ανεβαζει ταχυτητα)

----------


## SpiritCrusher80

> Η συζήτηση έχει ξεφύγει εντελώς . Και εγω υποστηριζω το TS. Moυ την σπάει να έχουν όλοι τα μουλάρια τους να κατεβάζουν όλη την ώρα και γω να μην μπορω να πάρω ενα τηλέφωνο μέσω VOIP και να χρεώνομαι στο κινητο...
> 
> Ντροπή στην HOL που το κάνει κρυφά αλλα μπράβο της που το εφαρμόζει και προστατεύει και τους χρήστες και το δίκτυο της


την μειοψηφία των χρηστών της εννοείς...εκτος και αν ζω σε έναν εντελώς διαφορετικό κόσμο όπου η πλειοψηφία δεν χρησιμοποιεί p2p και η μειοψηφία χρησιμοποιεί...

πάντως μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου ,αν το κάνουν όλοι οι isp's περιμένω εισιτήριο διαρκειας που θα καλύπτει όλα τα έξοδα για ταξίδι στη usa τη μέρα και ώρα που προβάλλονται οι αγαπημένες μου tv series κτλ κτλ 

...

----------


## pthiakou

το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ με forthnet. χρησιμοποιώ emule, έχω σύνδεση 768 και κατέβαζα με ταχύτητες 35-45. Μόλις τσέκαρα το κουτάκι "τροποποιημένο πρωτόκολλο" αμέσως έπιασα τα 80. όσο για το αν χρησιμοποιώ το emule είναι δικό μου θέμα. γι' αυτό πλήρωσα για dsl. για να είμαι όση ώρα θέλω στο Internet και να κατεβάζω ότι θέλω. αν ήταν να βλέπω μόνο σελίδες με κάλυπτε και η pstn.και από τη στιγμή που όλοι πουλάνες συνδέσεις πχ 768 θα πρέπει να καλύπτουν τις απαιτήσεις όλων ανά πάσα στιγμή. όταν αγόρασα το dsl δεν μου είπε κανένας ότι θα έχω ταχύτητα 768 μόνο αν οι μισοί δεν σχρησιμοποιούν το internet εκείνη την στιγμή. ανά πάσα στιγμή πρέπει να μας καύπτουν οι εταιρίες.

----------


## Hwoarang

> την μειοψηφία των χρηστών της εννοείς...εκτος και αν ζω σε έναν εντελώς διαφορετικό κόσμο όπου η πλειοψηφία δεν χρησιμοποιεί p2p και η μειοψηφία χρησιμοποιεί...
> 
> πάντως μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου ,αν το κάνουν όλοι οι isp's περιμένω εισιτήριο διαρκειας που θα καλύπτει όλα τα έξοδα για ταξίδι στη usa τη μέρα και ώρα που προβάλλονται οι αγαπημένες μου tv series κτλ κτλ 
> 
> ...


Η adsl είναι κοντα 3 χρόνια στην Ελλάδα. Και καθε μέρα να κατεβάζεις , και όλη μέρα να κατεβάζεις πρέπει να έχεις κατεβάσει κάπου στα 300ΤΒ. Δεν ειναι δυνατον ρε παιδια. Εγω κατεβαζα σαν σκυλι τους δυο πρωτους μήνες :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   και μετα δεν ειχα τίποτα να κατεβάσω. Ζήτημα είναι αν κατεβάζω 30 GB data τον χρόνο...

Δεν μπορω να σας καταλάβω. Λες και αισθάνεστε τύψεις όταν δεν κατεβάζετε...

----------


## petsef

απο τη στιγμη που στο συμβολαιο με την hol δεν αναφερεται ο περιορισμος υπηρεσιων,εχουμε καθε δικαιωμα καταγγελιας στον ΙΝΚΑ και μπορουμε να κανουμε αμεση διακοπη συνδεσης,με την παραπανω αιτιολογηση.σε e-mail που εστειλα στην hol,τους ανεφερα οτι περιμενω μια ξεκαθαρη απαντηση αλλιως θα προχωρησω σε καθε νομιμη ενεργεια.ειμαι πολυ περιεργος αν θα μου απαντησουν.

----------


## dante80

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω θερμά τον χρήστη* Ianos7*, καθως και οι δύο του τοποθετήσεις στο παρόν νήμα με εκφράζουν απόλυτα και καθ ολοκληρίαν. Μπράβο αγορίνα, έγραψες... :Respekt:  

Παίδες (και παιδούλες), όσοι είμαστε στην HOL, ας αναλογίστούμε το αντικειμενικό γεγονός που συνέβη, τις προτεραιοτητες μας, την αξιοπρέπεια μας και ας πράξουμε κατά συνείδησιν (έστω και για μια μαμημενη φορά στην ζωή μας). Με λυπεί το γεγονός πως ακόμα και αν τα καταφέρουμε να το κάνουμε, θα είναι για το μπουρδελοinternet και OXI για τόσα και πολλά ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΠΡΑΜΑΤΑ σε αυτή την κοινωνία. 

Έχω παρακολουθήσει με την δεουσα προσοχή και τα δύο νήματα αναφορικά με την παρούσα συζήτηση. Και μπορώ πλέον να δώσω τα συγχαρητήρια μου στους χρήστες που κατάφεραν (με κόπο και ιδρώτα υποθέτω) ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΤΡΟΧΙΑΣΟΥΝ καθ αυτό τον τρόπο. 
Αν υπάρχει κάτι χειρότερο απο το να τρώς τα κόλυβα της ίδιας σου της κηδείας προκαταβολικά....αυτό είναι να τα σερβίρεις στους άλλους σε τιμή ευκαιρίας...  :Closed topic:

----------


## tugito

Hwoarang εδώ δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ο isp και όχι το p2p,αυτό θα καταλάβενες?

----------


## SpiritCrusher80

> Η adsl είναι κοντα 3 χρόνια στην Ελλάδα. Και καθε μέρα να κατεβάζεις , και όλη μέρα να κατεβάζεις πρέπει να έχεις κατεβάσει κάπου στα 300ΤΒ. Δεν ειναι δυνατον ρε παιδια. Εγω κατεβαζα σαν σκυλι τους δυο πρωτους μήνες   και μετα δεν ειχα τίποτα να κατεβάσω. Ζήτημα είναι αν κατεβάζω 30 GB data τον χρόνο...
> 
> Δεν μπορω να σας καταλάβω. Λες και αισθάνεστε τύψεις όταν δεν κατεβάζετε...


α ωραία επειδή εσύ βαρέθηκες να κατεβάζεις και θες να παίρνεις κάνα τηλεφωνάκι ας πούμε και να κάνουμε κάνα surfing και τέτοια,συμφωνείς με το ΤιΕς αδιαφορώντας ε?

sorry αλλα έχω την υποψία(?) ότι είναι *δικαίωμα* του καθενός να απολαμβάνει το δίκτυο και τα πλεονεκτήματα του ,*όπως αυτός θέλει*(!)

στη τελική θα πω κάτι χιλιοειπωμένο...υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες του περιορισμού δε βλέπω κανέναν απόλυτος λόγο να *χρυσοπληρώνουμε* γρήγορο(...) και always on internet...


thumbs up στον Ianos7 (αν και το *7* χαλαει λιγο το image :P ) και απο εδω

----------


## Hwoarang

Οπως ξαναείπα απο πανω ειναι απαράδεκτο να το κάνει εν αγνοία σας :RTFM:  
Μάλλον δεν διαβάζεις μου φαίνεται... :Cool:  

Εγω με το ISP συμφωνω ώς προς το μέτρο αυτο ΑΝ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΡΟΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ

Ξαναλέω ότι ειναι απαράδεκτο το οτι δεν το ανακοίνωσε :RTFM:

----------


## SpiritCrusher80

το αντί να προβούν σε βελτίωση του συστήματος ,προτιμούν να στρώσουν κάπως τις ταχύτητες περιορίζοντας πολλούς αν οχι τους περισσοτερους χρηστες δε μας λέει κάτι  δηλαδή?

πως λέμε "ότι βλέπει η πεθερά" για ένα γρήγορο "συγύρισμα",κάπως έτσι

----------


## Hwoarang

Δεν ειναι αποκλειστικα θέμα στρωσιματος του συστήματος. Τέλως πάντων. ΌΤαν αύριο μεθαύριο θα βγαίνεις και θα λες έχω ping 192121ms και σέρνεται το online gaming θα σου πω εγω. Δηλαδη τι θέλεις??? Τόσο καιρο φωνάζουμε για ένα δίκαιο QOS ώστε να υπάρχει δυνατότητα voip &online gaming και τώρα δεν μας αρέσει?

----------


## Mitsaras

Υπάρχουν υποψίες για άλλες τέτοιες ύπουλες (ή μη) κινήσεις από άλλους ISPs;

Προσωπικά πάντως, πιστεύω ότι ο ISP που θα έχει υποδομή και bandwidth της προκοπής, θα είναι και σε θέση να εφαρμόσει ένα πιο ήπιο traffic shaping (πχ στο 70-80% της μέγιστης ταχύτητας ίσως), χωρίς να φτάνει τις ακρότητες της HOL (2048 γραμμή, 1024 HOL, και κατεβάζω με 20 από torrents), και χωρίς να ενοχλεί τον κόσμο. Δεν ξέρω για εσάς, προσωπικά δεν έχω δει να βελτιώνεται το σερφάρισμα μου με τη HOL.

Άλλωστε, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο η ύπουλη χρήση traffic shaping, αλλά το ότι προτιμήθηκε έναντι αναβαθμίσεων του δικτύου τους, το οποίο υπολείπεται σημαντικά έναντι των forthnet & otenet (έχω και συνδρομή στην OTEnet η οποία πετάει).


Άντε να δούμε πως θα αντιμετωπίσουμε το καινούριο... τερτίπι τους... Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που να γνωρίζει την κατάλληλη νομοθεσία και μπορούμε να προβούμε σε μία μαζική μήνυση (για μη αναφορά στους όρους χρήσης), θα συμμετάσχω κι εγώ.

----------


## Ianos7

> α ωραία επειδή εσύ βαρέθηκες να κατεβάζεις και θες να παίρνεις κάνα τηλεφωνάκι ας πούμε και να κάνουμε κάνα surfing και τέτοια,συμφωνείς με το ΤιΕς αδιαφορώντας ε?
> 
> ....
> στη τελική θα πω κάτι χιλιοειπωμένο...υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες του περιορισμού δε βλέπω κανέναν απόλυτος λόγο να *χρυσοπληρώνουμε* γρήγορο(...) και always on internet...


Έλα ντε! Το ευρυζωικό ίντερνετ διαφημίστηκε και προωθήθηκε για αυτές ακριβώς τις δυνατότητες: να είναι *ταχύτατο* και να είναι *always on*. Τώρα πείτε μου, αυτές οι δύο ιδιότητες είναι για να πατάει κανείς το κουμπάκι "Νέα Μυνήματα" στον mail client του;;; Ή για να κατεβάζει γρήγορα, μεγάλα αρχεία;

*Και ποιά είναι τα μεγάλα αρχεία;* Το pdf των 500 Kb με την τελευταία μελέτη στο δείνα επιστημονικό περιοδικό;  :Whistle:  

Άντε γιατί διαφημίστηκε ένα προϊόν (DSL) με σαφέστατη στόχευση τη γρήγορη διακίνηση μεγάλων αρχείων ( ναι... έλα.... ποιά είναι αυτά;; :Wink:  ) και τώρα σου λένε ότι αυτό είναι παράνομο και ενοχλεί.

Παρεπιμπτόντως, το ίντερνετ ΔΕΝ σχεδιάστηκε για να παίρνουμε δωρεάν ή φτηνά τηλέφωνα. Μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί και σε αυτό, αλλά *δεν σχεδιάστηκε για αυτό*! *Το VoIP τρόπον τινά κάθεται ολίγον "παρασιτικά" στο σώμα του διαδικτύου, που σκοπό έχει τη διακίνηση δεδομένων, όχι την τηλεφωνία.* 

Κι όταν οι φιλόδοξοι χρήστες του Skype μου τη λένε, υπστηρίζοντας  ότι δεν μπορούν να μιλήσουν στο δικτυακό τους τηλέφωνο γιατί εγώ κατεβάζω, μου γυρνάνε τα λαμπάκια! Αγοράκια μου, η τηλεφωνία στο ίντερνετ είναι ΔΕΥΤΕΡΕΥΟΥΣΑ, "παρά φύσιν" υπηρεσία. Αν εσύ έβαλες DSL για να μιλάς φτηνά, ε σόρυ, στην παρούσα φάση την πάτησες.

Ε όχι και να της δώσουμε προτεραιότητα!

Αν θέλετε φτηνά τηλέφωνα, πιέστε τις εταιρίες τηλεφωνίας για φτηνές χρεώσεις.

(Μέχρι τώρα διάβαζα ότι τα προβλήματα στο VoIP οφείλονται στον περιορισμό των UDP πακέτων. Τώρα φταίει το p2p? )



Off Topic


		Spirit, το 7 είναι όλα τα λεφτά! Στο εσωτερικό βέβαια, γιατί έξω...
	





> Αν υπάρχει κάτι χειρότερο απο το να τρώς τα κόλυβα της ίδιας σου της κηδείας προκαταβολικά....αυτό είναι να τα σερβίρεις στους άλλους σε τιμή ευκαιρίας...


 :Worthy:

----------


## jldinfo

Για ποιο λόγο θέλει κάποιος πρόσβαση στο Internet; Πιστεύω έναν από τους ακόλουθους:

1) Μόνιμη πρόσβαση στο Internet, στα πλαίσια της προσπάθειάς του να μειώσει τα τηλεπικοινωνιακά του τέλη. Είναι η περίπτωση που το 56Kbps αρκεί στον χρήστη, αλλά επειδή πρέπει να είναι online για πολλές ώρες, συμφέρει τελικά η ADSL. (πιθανές χρήσεις: από τα απλά email, web ως και vpn για διαχείριση απομακρυσμένων δικτύων ή vpn για σύνδεση με απομακρυσμένα δίκτυα ως χρήστης, έρευνα). ADSL OK.

2) Γρήγορη και οικονομικά προσιτή (μη εγγυημένα γρήγορη αλλά εγγυημένα προσιτή :-) ) πρόσβαση στο Internet. Είναι η περίπτωση του χρήστη που θέλει να εξερευνήσει τις δυνατότητες που του παρέχει το Διαδίκτυο, π.χ. web, mail έστω και p2p. Αν κατεβάζει νόμιμο ή παράνομο λογισμικό είναι δικό του πρόβλημα (ίσως και του ISP) αλλά σίγουρα δεν πρέπει να απασχολεί τους υπόλοιπους συνδρομητές του ISP. ADSL OK.

3) Εγγυημένα γρήγορη πρόσβαση. Είναι η περίπτωση που κάποιος σκοπεύει να κάνει κάποια επένδυση σε μόνιμη και εγγυημένα γρήγορη πρόσβαση γιατί πρόκειται (άμεσα ή έμμεσα) να του αποφέρει κέρδη. ADSL όχι ΟΚ! 

Γιατί περιμένουμε από τους providers να μας δώσουν ένα προϊόν (εγγυημένη ταχύτητα) που το έχουν κοστολογήσει σε εκατονταπλάσια κόστη (π.χ. μισθωμένες, οπτικές κτλ) στην τιμή της ADSL (βλ. περιπτώσεις 1 και 2). Γιατί περιμένουμε από τους ISP να γίνουν αυτόχειρες σε επιχειρησιακό επίπεδο; 


Γενικά, αν θέλουμε να απολαμβάνουμε καλή ποιότητα υπηρεσίας σε ένα διαμοιραζόμενο πόρο (βλ. DSLAM, BBRAS κτλ) όπως η τεχνολογία ADSL θα πρέπει απλά όλοι να φερόμαστε με σεβασμό στον απέναντί μας (δεν κατεβάζουμε 24/7 ταινίες). Αν δεν σεβαστούμε εμείς τον απέναντί μας, δεν θα μας σεβαστεί και αυτός.

Αν βέβαια έχουμε ανάγκη από εγγυημένη ταχύτητα, τότε μάλλον ανήκουμε στην κατηγορία 3 και πρέπει να προβούμε σε προμήθεια άλλης σύνδεσης και όχι ADSL. Το πρόβλημά μας, αν έχουμε ADSL και δεν ικανοποιείται η ανάγκη μας για εγγυημένα γρήγορο p2p, είναι ότι κάναμε λάθος αγορά. Παρασυρθήκαμε από διαφημίσεις; Ίσως. Η ευθύνη όμως είναι τελικά δική μας. Ίσως το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος είναι μήνυση για παραπλανητική διαφήμιση, αν και δεν έχω ακούσει σε καμμία διαφήμιση για εγγυημένη ταχύτητα.

----------


## Mefisto

> Ζήτημα είναι αν κατεβάζω 30 GB data τον χρόνο


A! Ώστε 2,5GB (περίπου) τον μήνα τα κατεβάζεις και εσύ, έτσι?!? Το VoIP σε μάρανε, και για το ότι ακούς την φωνή σου διπλή στο VoIP ή ότι υπάρχει χρονοκαθυστέριση φταίω* ΕΓΩ* και όχι ο (π)*ΟΤΕ* ή η *HOL*(E στο νερό!!). 




> Και μπορώ πλέον να δώσω τα συγχαρητήρια μου στους χρήστες που κατάφεραν (με κόπο και ιδρώτα υποθέτω) ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΤΡΟΧΙΑΣΟΥΝ καθ αυτό τον τρόπο. 
> Αν υπάρχει κάτι χειρότερο απο το να τρώς τα κόλυβα της ίδιας σου της κηδείας προκαταβολικά....αυτό είναι να τα σερβίρεις στους άλλους σε τιμή ευκαιρίας...


 :One thumb up:   :Respekt:  

Πολύ σωστός, αυτός ο ραγιαδισμός και η μιζέρια είναι ανυπόφορη. Άλλα πάντα τέτοιους ιθαγενείς έβγαζε η αγγλο/αμερικάνικη αποικία.

Ρε, μπας και είστε της Θύρας 7 όλοι και προσπαθείτε να υποστηρίξετε τις ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΙΕΣ της HOL(Ε) του Κόκκαλη???

Λέτε με τα p2p κατεβάζω παράνομο υλικό. *ΨΕΜΑ*

Mουσικά ροκ albums από μπάντες που ηχογραφούν και διανέμουν την δουλειά τους μέσω eMule. 
Παράνομο?? *ΟΧΙ* Δεν θέλουν λεφτά, δεν ζητούν πνευματικά δικαιώματα.

Βootlegs από 60's 70's συγκροτήματα που τράβηξαν ιδιώτες. Κυκλοφορούν 10δες χρόνια χέρι-χέρι, τα συγκροτήματα το αποδέχτηκαν και τα επιτρέπουν.
Παράνομο?? *ΟΧΙ* Δεν θέλουν λεφτά, δεν ζητούν πνευματικά δικαιώματα.

Η Αθλητική Κυριακή με την άδεια της ΝΕΤ προσφέρεται για download από το DC++.
Παράνομο?? *ΟΧΙ* Δεν θέλουν λεφτά, δεν ζητούν πνευματικά δικαιώματα.

Συγγραφείς διοχετεύουν το έργο τους μέσω DC++,eMule ή torrents. Δέν έχουν λεφτά/γνώση να στήσουν ftp server, δεν θέλουν να εξαρτηθούν από άλλους, τους ενδιαφέρει μόνο η διάδωση των ιδεών τους.
Παράνομο?? *ΟΧΙ* Δεν θέλουν λεφτά, δεν ζητούν πνευματικά δικαιώματα.

Ερασιτεχνικές ταινιές (δεν μιλάω για τσόντες), clips, βίντεο κτλ.Δέν έχουν λεφτά/γνώση να στήσουν ftp server, δεν θέλουν να εξαρτηθούν από άλλους, τους ενδιαφέρει μόνο η διάδωση των ιδεών τους.
Παράνομο?? *ΟΧΙ* Δεν θέλουν λεφτά, δεν ζητούν πνευματικά δικαιώματα.


Να μην μιλήσουμε για updates παιχνιδιών ή Linux γιατί τα είπαμε και πριν..Για πείτε μου τώρα, είμαι παράνομος???

Το μόνο που ξέρετε να λέτε είναι για τσοντόβιους, αργόσχολους και ρακοσυλλέκτες. Στις αρχές ένας είπε noobαδες τα άτομα που κατεβάζουν p2p γιατί η μαγκιά είναι, λέει, να ψάχνεις με τις ώρες  να κατεβάσεις από IRC και FTP.
Ρε φίλε, δουλεύω...

----------


## Mefisto

> Για ποιο λόγο θέλει κάποιος πρόσβαση στο Internet; Πιστεύω έναν από τους ακόλουθους:
> 
> 1) Μόνιμη πρόσβαση στο Internet, στα πλαίσια της προσπάθειάς του να μειώσει τα τηλεπικοινωνιακά του τέλη. Είναι η περίπτωση που το 56Kbps αρκεί στον χρήστη, αλλά επειδή πρέπει να είναι online για πολλές ώρες, συμφέρει τελικά η ADSL. (πιθανές χρήσεις: από τα απλά email, web ως και vpn για διαχείριση απομακρυσμένων δικτύων ή vpn για σύνδεση με απομακρυσμένα δίκτυα ως χρήστης, έρευνα). ADSL OK.
> 
> 2) Γρήγορη και οικονομικά προσιτή (μη εγγυημένα γρήγορη αλλά εγγυημένα προσιτή :-) ) πρόσβαση στο Internet. Είναι η περίπτωση του χρήστη που θέλει να εξερευνήσει τις δυνατότητες που του παρέχει το Διαδίκτυο, π.χ. web, mail έστω και p2p. Αν κατεβάζει νόμιμο ή παράνομο λογισμικό είναι δικό του πρόβλημα (ίσως και του ISP) αλλά σίγουρα δεν πρέπει να απασχολεί τους υπόλοιπους συνδρομητές του ISP. ADSL OK.
> 
> 3) Εγγυημένα γρήγορη πρόσβαση. Είναι η περίπτωση που κάποιος σκοπεύει να κάνει κάποια επένδυση σε μόνιμη και εγγυημένα γρήγορη πρόσβαση γιατί πρόκειται (άμεσα ή έμμεσα) να του αποφέρει κέρδη. ADSL όχι ΟΚ! 
> 
> Γιατί περιμένουμε από τους providers να μας δώσουν ένα προϊόν (εγγυημένη ταχύτητα) που το έχουν κοστολογήσει σε εκατονταπλάσια κόστη (π.χ. μισθωμένες, οπτικές κτλ) στην τιμή της ADSL (βλ. περιπτώσεις 1 και 2). Γιατί περιμένουμε από τους ISP να γίνουν αυτόχειρες σε επιχειρηματικό επίπεδο; 
> ...


Μαζί μιλάγαμε προχτές?? :Thinking:   Ένας πωλητής της ΗΟL μου είπε ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τα ίδια πράγματα.. Δεν με πείθεις  :No no: , θα διακόψω..

----------


## Hwoarang

Πολυ καλα. Βλέπω οτι είστε 100 χρόνια πισω. Συγχαρητήρια. Βάλτε τα μουλιαρια σας να κατεβάζουν τώρα. Ελα ελα πάμε :Clap:   :Clap:   μην καθομαστε και χάνουμε data

 :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:  

Καντε οτι καταλαβαινετε. Εγω φταίω που μιλάω. Λίγο πιο ανοιχτόμυαλοι να ήσασταν ευχομαι

----------


## jldinfo

Εγώ προέβαλα επιχειρήματα. Αν έχεις διαφορετική άποψη, αυτός είναι και ο λόγος ύπαρξης του forum. Μπορείς να προβάλλεις αντεπιχειρήματα στα πλαίσια του διαλόγου

----------


## HellV1L

ΚΑΤΩ Η HOL ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΔΙΑΝΟΗΤΕΣ ΠΡΑΞΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ !!!!!!!!!!!!!
παρολο που ειμαι συνδρομητης της , θα πω ενα αντε γειαααααααααα και θα παω σε καμια πιο σοβαρη εταιρια.

Οσο για μερικους που λενε δυσκολευομαι να διαβασω τα mail μου , να σερφαρω , να κανω voip κτλ κτλ... θα πω... ειστε απο του λιγους που κανετε ΜΟΝΟ αυτα

εγω θελω να κατεβαζω , οτι και αν θελω , γρηγορα οπως και οι εκατονταδες χιλιαδες χρηστες εντος Ελλαδος και εκατομυρια σε ολο τον κοσμο

----------


## Mefisto

> Εγώ προέβαλα επιχειρήματα. Αν έχεις διαφορετική άποψη, αυτός είναι και ο λόγος ύπαρξης του forum. Μπορείς να προβάλλεις αντεπιχειρήματα στα πλαίσια του διαλόγου


Στα είπα προχθές στο τηλέφωνο, δεν μπορώ να γράψω προφορική συζήτηση μισής ώρας..!! 

Στην τελική, ανέτρεξε στα προυγούμενα μου posts..

----------


## Avvocato

λοιπον και νεωτερα......

μετα το κραξιμο που εχουν ακουσει απο ολο το ιντερνετ και απο εδω, απο εχτες η γραμμη ξεκινησε να κατεβαζει απο το εξωτερικο σαν τρελη με σχεδον ολη τησς την ταχυτητα, αν οχι ολοκληρη.

Κοψανε ομως το upload, και σε τορρεντ που αλωτε ανεβαζα με 90κβ τωρα δινει μολις 6-εως 20 μαξιμουμ. αλλαξε δηλαδη ο Μανωλιος κι εβαλε τα ρουχα του αλλιως.

Οπως και να εχει το TS συνεχιζει να υφισταται και δεν αλλαζει τιποτε απο οσα εχουν λεχθει προτιστως, αν δεν αφησουν τελειως ελευθερες τις γραμμες. Το μονο που αλλαζει ειναι πως ετσι ειναι λιγο πιο υποφερτη η κατασταση.

----------


## pskouridis

Ρε παιδιά απαντήστε μου σας παρακαλώ κι εμένα, γιατι πιστεύω πως η ίδια φάση και με την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ που είμε συνδρομητής. Εδώ και μια η ταχύτητα downloading στο Bitcomet δεν λέει να ανέβει πάνω από τα 10 kb/s εκεί που κατέβαζα με 60 kb/s. Αντιμετωπίζει άλλος χρήστης της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ τέτοια προβλήματα; Πάω να τρελλάθώ, έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα και η ταχύτητα δεν ανεβένει με τίποτα. Σας παρακαλώ πίξτε μια ματιά και για την περίπτωση να το έχει εφαρμόσει και η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ γιατί κάπου διάβασα και για άλλον έναν χρήστη της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ που του έχει τύχει το ίδιο πράγμα.

----------


## SpiritCrusher80

> Πολυ καλα. Βλέπω οτι είστε 100 χρόνια πισω. Συγχαρητήρια. Βάλτε τα μουλιαρια σας να κατεβάζουν τώρα. Ελα ελα πάμε   μην καθομαστε και χάνουμε data
> 
>    
> 
> Καντε οτι καταλαβαινετε. Εγω φταίω που μιλάω. Λίγο πιο ανοιχτόμυαλοι να ήσασταν ευχομαι


κοίτα εγώ κάνω surfing,ακούω μουσική από net radio,βλέπω βιντεάκια stream,περνώ τηλέφωνο από  skypeαδικα και ίσως να συνδυάζω και κάνα κατέβασμα ταυτόχρονα...αλλα όταν δεν είμαι στο pc το βάζω να κατεβάζει p2p και μονο

και μάντεψε...θέλω να έχω το maximum(εχμ,ναι...) της γραμμής!
για να είμαι πιο σαφής,το απαιτώ από τη στιγμή που πληρώνω και με το παραπάνω

τα περί είστε πίσω κτλ άστα για αλλου

----------


## jldinfo

> Στα είπα προχθές στο τηλέφωνο, δεν μπορώ να γράψω προφορική συζήτηση μισής ώρας..!! 
> 
> Στην τελική, ανέτρεξε στα προυγούμενα μου posts..


Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς δεν είχαμε μιλήσει μαζί στο τηλέφωνο, ούτε εργάζομαι για την HOL. Γνωρίζω όμως, από πρώτο χέρι, τις υπηρεσίες που παρέχει σε μισθωμένες, οπτικές κτλ. 

Αν και δεν συμφωνώ με τα παράπονα που αφορούν στην (μη εγγυημένη) μικρή ταχύτητα στο P2P ή σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο πρωτόκολλο, σας εκφέρω απλά την άποψη μου. Πρέπει να επιχειρηματολογήσετε πρώτα στον εαυτό σας και να τον πείσετε ότι πρέπει να έχετε εγγυημένη ταχύτητα π.χ. 1Mbps με 20-30 ευρώ το μήνα και μετά να προβάλλετε τα επιχειρήματα αυτά στην HOL ή οποιονδήποτε άλλο.

Προσωπικά, αν καταφέρετε κάτι, όλη η Ελλάδα θα ωφεληθεί. Οι επιχειρήσεις πληρώνουν πολλές δεκάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ τον μήνα για να έχουν γραμμές εγγυημένης ταχύτητα (ζεύξη μεταξύ υποκαταστημάτων) ή εγγυημένης ταχύτητας πρόσβασης στο Internet. Αν καταφέρετε και επιχειρηματολογήσετε επί της υποχρέωσης των παροχέων για εγγυημένη ποιότητα (π.χ. ελάχιστο διαθέσιμο εύρος ζώνης) των ADSL, τότε τα κόστη των επιχειρήσεων πανελλαδικά θα μειωθούν ξαφνικά κατά μερικά εκατομμύρια ευρώ.

----------


## pelasgian

> Εγω μπορει να χρησιμοποιω τα p2p για να κατεβαζω επιστιμονικα paper για την δουλεια μου, freeware kai shareware προγραμματα κλπ. ή για να διακινω δικα μου αρχεια. Με πιο δικαιωμα μου το απογορευει?


Το οποίο δεν είναι τόσο υποθετικό. Να χθες κατέβαζα από το fedora unity torrents το τελευταίο τους live spin dvd. Δηλαδή κάποιος έκρινε ότι επειδή είναι bittorrent είναι απαραιτήτως και τσόντα και ως εκ τούτου δεν θα το κατεβάσω με πλήρη ταχύτητα;

Το συγκεκριμένο μάλιστα πήγαινε στους σπουδαστές μου για να κάνουμε δύο εργαστηριακές τάξεις σε μαθηματικά και προγραμματισμό και να έχουν linux και στον οικιακό τους υπολογιστή χωρίς να τους επιβάλω να εγκαταστήσουν linux (παρόλο που τους έδωσα και dvd εγκατάστασης) αλλά ούτε να τους επιβάλω και συγκεκριμένη διανομή. 

Σε αυτή τη χώρα, το τι θα πει ελευθερία κάποιοι δεν το καταλαβαίνουν. Πιστεύουν ότι στο όνομα κάποιου αόριστου οφέλους των πολλών (στους οποίους κατά περίεργη σύμπτωση ποτέ δεν συμπεριλήφθηκα) ότι μπορούν να παίρνουν τη μπουκιά μέσα από το στόμα μου για να την δώσουν ΔΗΘΕΝ σε κάποιον που την έχει «πιο μεγάλη ανάγκη», ενώ στη τελική θα καταλλήξει στη τσέπη τους είτε λόγω εξωφρενικού (και κοντόφθαλμου) υπερκέρδους είτε λόγω εξωφρενικής (και κοντόφθαλμης) εξοικονόμησης χρημάτων. 

Φυσικά, άμα δαγκώσουμε, φωνάζουν «φάουλ». Στο βαθμό που με αφορά, θα φωνάζουν «φάουλ» όλη τους ζωή όλοι αυτοί οι «όψιμοι» τεχνο-δικτατορίσκοι που προσπαθούν να εκμεταλλευτούν την ΑΓΝΟΙΑ της ευρύτερης κοινωνίας αναφορικά με τεχνολογίες για να κάνουν «κουμάντο», διότι πλέον αυτοί που ξέρουν (και μαθαίνουν συνεχώς) ΛΕΝΕ και ΛΕΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ. 

Κάποτε ένας εγγλέζος μου είχε πει ότι ο πελάτης είναι σαν το πρόβατο: «μπορείς να τον κουρέψεις πολλές φορές, αλλά μόνο μία μπορείς να τον σφάξεις». Έρχεται ο πελάτης, τον χαϊδέβεις στο κεφαλάκι του λες: «να στα πάρω λίγο από εδώ;» «ΜΠΕΕΕΕΕ» σου λέει όλο χαρά και σε αφήνει να τον κουρέψεις. Άμα πάρεις τη χασαπομαχαίρα και τον σφάξεις, έχασες ένα πελάτη. 

Για αυτό, μη σφάζετε service στο internet. Τα θέλουμε όλα, τα καταλαβαίνουμε όλα και κανένας φράκτης δεν είναι τόσο γερός για πολύ καιρό όταν το «κοπάδι» τα πρόβατα νοιώθουν άβολα εκεί μέσα. Και να με συγχωρήσετε που θα το τοποθετήσω έτσι, αλλά μεγαλύτερη ΜΛΚ από άποψης marketing στην Ελλάδα από το να κόψεις τα p2p και να σε ΒΡΟΥΝΕ δεν υπάρχει, ή μήπως πίστευαν ότι δεν θα τους βρούμε;

----------


## ArChEaN

> Κάποτε ένας εγγλέζος μου είχε πει ότι ο πελάτης είναι σαν το πρόβατο: «μπορείς να τον κουρέψεις πολλές φορές, αλλά μόνο μία μπορείς να τον σφάξεις». Έρχεται ο πελάτης, τον χαϊδέβεις στο κεφαλάκι του λες: «να στα πάρω λίγο από εδώ;» «ΜΠΕΕΕΕΕ» σου λέει όλο χαρά και σε αφήνει να τον κουρέψεις. Άμα πάρεις τη χασαπομαχαίρα και τον σφάξεις, έχασες ένα πελάτη.



 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## jldinfo

> Το οποίο δεν είναι τόσο υποθετικό. Να χθες κατέβαζα από το fedora unity torrents το τελευταίο τους live spin dvd. Δηλαδή κάποιος έκρινε ότι επειδή είναι bittorrent είναι απαραιτήτως και τσόντα και ως εκ τούτου δεν θα το κατεβάσω με πλήρη ταχύτητα;
> 
> Το συγκεκριμένο μάλιστα πήγαινε στους σπουδαστές μου για να κάνουμε δύο εργαστηριακές τάξεις σε μαθηματικά και προγραμματισμό και να έχουν linux και στον οικιακό τους υπολογιστή χωρίς να τους επιβάλω να εγκαταστήσουν linux (παρόλο που τους έδωσα και dvd εγκατάστασης) αλλά ούτε να τους επιβάλω και συγκεκριμένη διανομή. 
> 
> Σε αυτή τη χώρα, το τι θα πει ελευθερία κάποιοι δεν το καταλαβαίνουν. Πιστεύουν ότι στο όνομα κάποιου αόριστου οφέλους των πολλών (στους οποίους κατά περίεργη σύμπτωση ποτέ δεν συμπεριλήφθηκα) ότι μπορούν να παίρνουν τη μπουκιά μέσα από το στόμα μου για να την δώσουν ΔΗΘΕΝ σε κάποιον που την έχει «πιο μεγάλη ανάγκη», ενώ στη τελική θα καταλλήξει στη τσέπη τους είτε λόγω εξωφρενικού (και κοντόφθαλμου) υπερκέρδους είτε λόγω εξωφρενικής (και κοντόφθαλμης) εξοικονόμησης χρημάτων. 
> 
> Φυσικά, άμα δαγκώσουμε, φωνάζουν «φάουλ». Στο βαθμό που με αφορά, θα φωνάζουν «φάουλ» όλη τους ζωή όλοι αυτοί οι «όψιμοι» τεχνο-δικτατορίσκοι που προσπαθούν να εκμεταλλευτούν την ΑΓΝΟΙΑ της ευρύτερης κοινωνίας αναφορικά με τεχνολογίες για να κάνουν «κουμάντο», διότι πλέον αυτοί που ξέρουν (και μαθαίνουν συνεχώς) ΛΕΝΕ και ΛΕΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ. 
> 
> Κάποτε ένας εγγλέζος μου είχε πει ότι ο πελάτης είναι σαν το πρόβατο: «μπορείς να τον κουρέψεις πολλές φορές, αλλά μόνο μία μπορείς να τον σφάξεις». Έρχεται ο πελάτης, τον χαϊδέβεις στο κεφαλάκι του λες: «να στα πάρω λίγο από εδώ;» «ΜΠΕΕΕΕΕ» σου λέει όλο χαρά και σε αφήνει να τον κουρέψεις. Άμα πάρεις τη χασαπομαχαίρα και τον σφάξεις, έχασες ένα πελάτη. 
> ...


Να δούμε λίγο τα δεδομένα;

Κάθε ISP έχει το δικό του, προδιαγεγραμμένο, πρόγραμμα αναβάθμισης γραμμών με το εξωτερικό. Αυτό το υπολογίζουν βάσει επενδύσεων που θέλουν/μπορούν να κάνουν και σε συνάρτηση με τους στόχους τους. Αν η HOL δεν σκοπεύει να αναβαθμίσει τώρα τις γραμμές της (όπως φαίνεται) και οι χρήστες της παραπονιούνται έντονα για την μειωμένη ταχύτητα μεταφόρτωσης από P2P τότε η μόνη λύση που τους απομένει είναι να μειώσουν την ποιότητα της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας συνολικά, για όλα τα πρωτόκολλα (στην ουσία να γίνουν degrade όλες οι ADSL) ώστε κάθε χρήστης να μπορεί να απολαμβάνει ένα minimum (πολύ μικρό, ενδεχομένως) εύρους ζώνης. Φυσικά, δεν αναφέρομαι στην ταχύτητα με την οποία κλειδώνει το DSL modem αλλά στην ταχύτητα με την οποία κατεβάζεις με το εξωτερικό.

Κατά την γνώμη μου πρέπει να προσέχουμε τι ζητάμε. Αν καταφερόμαστε εναντίον της HOL τόσο επιθετικά, χωρίς να της αφήνουμε διέξοδο, τότε οι επιλογές της είναι ελάχιστες.

Βέβαια, όπως έχει ήδη αναφερθεί στο συγκεκριμένο thread, ίσως να είναι και για καλό αυτό. Ίσως όλη αυτή η φασαρία να συσπειρώσει γύρω από την HOL όλους τους χρήστες της κατηγορίας 1 ως συνδρομητές (βλ. post 350), οι οποίοι θα καταλήξουν να απολαμβάνουν ένα μικρό αλλά -πρακτικά- πλέον εγγυημένο εύρος ζώνης.

----------


## oforous_bilatos

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ακουστεί και παραπάνω ή όχι καθώς δεν μπόρεσα να διαβάσω όλες τις σελίδες αλλά θα ήθελα να πω μερικά πράγματα από τεχνικής άποψης..

Οι γραμμές DSL δεν παρέχουν εγγυημένη ταχύτητα δεν είναι αυτός ο ορισμός του πρωτοκόλου.Το σκεπτικό είναι το εξής..βάζουμε μια μεγάλη "ποσότητα" bandwidth για έναν αριθμό χρηστών με σκοπό να τηρείται μια αναλογία.Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν προσπαθήσουν όλοι μαζί να κατεβάσουν τότε δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορούν να κατεβάσουν με maximum speed.Έτσι επειδή με στατιστική μελέτη έχουμε ένα δίκτυο το οποίο μπορεί να ικανοποιεί τους χρήστες αλλά όχι όλους μαζί για πλήρη ταχύτητα.Φανταστείτε αν δίναμε στον καθένα ένα συγκεκριμένο bandwidth άμα το πολλαπλασίαζες με τον αριθμό των χρηστών στο διαδίκτυο δεν θα μας έφτανε ούτε αγωγός πετρελαίου για να καλυφθούν οι ανάγκες..

Έτσι είναι λογικό σε ώρες με μεγάλη κίνηση να μην ποιάνουμε maximum ταχύτητες.Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα έχει μπουκώσει το δικτυο και δεν μπορούμε π.χ. να σερφάρουμε.Πρέπει οι πάροχοι ή ο πάροχος της γραμμής με τα σωστά προτώκολλα να αποτρέπει τι μπούκωμα μοιράζοντας σωστά το bandwidth σε συνθήκες μεγάλης κίνησης.

Οπότε η κίνηση π.χ. να κλείσουμε τα p2p είναι πέρα για πέρα "παράνομη" με την έννοια ότι ναι μεν υπάρχουν παράνομα downloads αλλά το πρωτόκολλο του p2p δεν έχει να κάνει με αυτό.Εδώ υπάρχουν και server με παράνομο υλικο..οπότε μήπως πρέπει να κόψουμε και τους server?Όχι!

Δεν ξέρω αν το εξήγησα καλά ή όχι αλλά έτσι λειτουργεί το dsl σε όλο τον κόσμο.Άρα δεν είναι λογικο να λέμε έχω 1024 θα πρέπει να κατεβάζω με 1024!τουλάχιστον όχι πάντα..ανάλογα την ώρα και την κίνηση στο δικτυο.Επίσης όταν το δίκτυο εχει πολύ κίνηση ίσως να θυσιάζεται κάποιο ποσοστό του upload,για download.

Πάντως η πειρατεία και το παράνομο download δεν καταπολεμείτε με περιορισμό στα p2p καθώς το p2p δεν είναι παράνομο από μόνο του..ας κλείσουν τα torrentαδικα με παράνομο υλικό και ας αφήσουν το p2p ήσυχο..

----------


## Hyde

> Πάντως η πειρατεία και το παράνομο download δεν καταπολεμείτε με περιορισμό στα p2p καθώς το p2p δεν είναι παράνομο από μόνο του..ας κλείσουν τα torrentαδικα με παράνομο υλικό και ας αφήσουν το p2p ήσυχο..


Μα το θέμα δεν είναι η πειρατεία. Δεν μπορούν να ανταπεξέλθουν στις αυξημένες ανάγκες για bandwidth. Τι είναι πιο εύκολο και γρήγορο; Όταν πονάει πόδι, κόβει πόδι. Έτσι λειτουργούν στο Ελλάντα.

----------


## jldinfo

...και στο κάτω-κάτω της γραφής, αν κάποιος έχει άποψη επί του QoS και των λοιπών θεμάτων που συζητούνται σε αυτό το thread γιατί δεν την στέλνει στην HOL; Φυσικά, πρέπει να λάβει υπόψη του ότι η HOL (όπως όλοι οι ISPs) είναι ειπχειρήσεις και επιζητούν τρόπους μεγιστοποίησης του κέρδους τους. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να τους κατηγορήσει γι’ αυτό. Ας δημοσιεύσει λοιπόν κάποιος μία πρόταση τουλάχιστον εδώ (ελπίζοντας ότι θα την δει κάποιος από την HOL).

Φυσικά τα προφανή "αναβάθμιση των γραμμών με το εξωτερικό", "αναβάθμιση υποδομής OTE" (DSLAM, ATM κτλ), αν κάποιος τα προτείνει ως λύση θα πρέπει να υπολογίσει και τα σχετικά κόστη αυτών και τρόπους για να αποσβέσει (έστω και μακροπρόθεσμα) η HOL ή ο ΟΤΕ αυτά τα κόστη. Ένας τρόπος θα ήταν μετακύλιση του κόστους στο κόστος συνδρομών ADSL...

----------


## Conquering.Lion

Μακάρι να υπάρξει κάτι τέτοιο αλλά να μας αφήσει το rapidshare και τα ανάλογα!

----------


## SpiritCrusher80

ναι ναι τι καλά,γουστάρουμε time waiting ...

μαζοχισμός...

----------


## odys2008

Παρακολουθώ το θέμα αρκετές μέρες, χωρίς να έχω εκφέρει άποψη.
Σε κάποια στιγμή αρχίσαμε να χάνουμε την ουσία του θέματος. Η άποψη μου για την κίνηση της hol είναι αρνητική. Οι ενστάσεις μου στο όλο εγχήρημα είναι ότι η hol δεν ενημέρωσε σε καμιά περίπτωση τους χρήστες της που είναι και οι άμεσα θιγούμενοι από την κίνηση της να τοποθετήσει TS. Κατά την 'αποψη μου μιας και το bandwith της δεν έφτανε και αυτή ήθελε να τοποθετήσει ts να ενημερώσει τους χρήστες της ότι προτίθεται να κάνει μια τέτοια κίνηση αλλά να δώσει το δικαίωμα στους συνδρομητές που δεν επιθυμούν να είναι συνδρομητές στην εταιρία με το εν'λόγω σύστημα να μπορέσουν να αποχωρήσουν φυσικά καταβάλωντάς τους αποζημίωση για το υπόλοιπο της συνδρομής τους. Εδώ εγείρεται ένα ερώτημα: Ναι μεν η hol πουλάει best efford dsl αλλά κατά πόσο έχει αυτή το δικαίωμα να επιβάλει "τεχνητά" με δικά της μέσα εμπόδια στο να επιτυγχάνεται η ταχύτητα την οποία πουλάει εφόσον με την υπάρχουσα υποδομή μπορεί πηγαίνει με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα όπως αποδείχθηκε από τα τεστ του adslgr.com. Δεν νομίζω λοιπόν πως έχει αυτό το δικαίωμα.

Τώρα για την κίνηση της hol την βρίσκω προσωπικά μια τρύπα στο νερό. Αφενός γιατί τις περισσότερες φορές για την χαμηλή ταχύτητα ευθύνεται ο ΟΤΕ. Έτσι θέλω να ρωτήσω εσάς τους συνδρομητές της hol αν με την εφαρμογή του TS είδατε κάποια διαφορά στην ταχύτητα του http ή οι ταχύτητες είναι ίδιες και δεν άλαξε τπτ. Αν συμβαίνει το δευτερο είναι γιατί πολύ απλά η hol πχ κατέχει το 10-15% του μεριδίου της αγοράς? Ας πούμε ότι τόσο είναι και το ποσσοστό των χρηστών στο dslam σας. Οι υπόλοιποι όμως που δεν είναι στην hol απλά σας παίρνουν αυτό που σας κόβει η hol από το TS. Επομένως εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι ότι το TS κατά την γνώμη μου μπορεί να λειτουργήσει αποδοτικά και να βοηθήσει το δίκτυο μόνον σε llu που όλοι οι χρήστες του DSLAM θα έχουν τους ίδιους περιορισμούς.Δεν είμαι υπέρ του TS και φυσικά δεν είναι λύση. Κάπου μέσα διάβασα ότι τα δίκτυα στήνονται με βάση τους μέσους χρήστες. Αυτη η πρόταση κρύβει μέσα της όλη την ευθύνη της hol για το εν λόγω ζήτημα γιατί όπως φαίνεται τα στατιστικά της για τους μέσους χρήστες ήταν λανθασμένα γιατί πολύ απλά γνωρίζουν ότι στην ελλάδα το ποσοστό των χρηστών που χρησιμοποιούν την υπηρεσία 24/7 είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερο από ότι στο εξωτερικό. Άρα θα έπρεπε να εκτιμήσει σωστότερα της ανάγκες της για bandwith και να εν τέλει να μετακυλίσει το κόστος αυτό στις συνδρομές. Όμως η hol ποτέ δεν το έκανε αυτό. Αντίθετα συνέχισε επί ένα μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα να δίνει προσφορές κάτω του κόστους αλλά και διπλασίασε της γραμμές της γνωρίσζοντας τις συνέπεις που θα έχει αυτό. 


Τα παραπάνω προβλήματα πιστεύω θα λυθούν με την εισαγωγή σωστών πακέτων με ογκοχρέωση αλλά θέλω να πιστευω πως θα λυθούν προσελκύωντας περισσότερους χρήστες dsl, κυρίως χρήστες που ως τώρα δεν είχαν dsl και τους αρκούσε η dial-up. Έτσι θα καλυφθουν οι ανάγκες για bandwith με μια προυπόθεση μόνο: να λειτουργήσουν οι εταιρίες σωστά, με σωστό προγραμματισμό στης ανάγκες τους για bandwith και όχι σαν εταιριούλες που μόλις δουν ότι δεν τους φτάνει και μπουκώνουν τα πάντα να τρέχουν να προσθέσουνι bandwith.

----------


## jldinfo

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Η (σταδιακή υποθέτω) αντικατάσταση των πακέτων που προσφέρει η HOL με πακέτα:
(α) πολύ οικονομικά αλλά με ογκοχρέωση και 
(β) ακριβότερα από τους άλλους παρόχους αλλά χωρίς ογκοχρέωση
είναι ίσως ένα business model που μπορεί να δουλέψει, αφού θα απευθύνεται αντίστοιχα

(α) στους (πολλούς κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη) dialup users που τους αρκεί η ταχύτητα που έχουν και  τους συμφέρει να έχουν adsl οριακά λόγω χρονοχρέωσης ΕΠΑΚ και παράλληλα
(β) στους χρήστες που θέλουν μεγαλύτερο εύρος ζώνης και μεγαλύτερο effective throughput με το εξωτερικό (χωρίς ογκοχρέωση) αλλά είναι πρόθυμοι να πληρώσουν κάτι παραπάνω γι’ αυτό. Αυτό το κάτι παραπάνω στο πάγιο αυτοί θα το αποσβέσουν (αν το επιθυμούν και κατά την προσωπική μου εκτίμηση) αν χρησιμοπιοούν και το VoIP της HOL που θα είναι τότε πιο αξιόπιστο (ιδίως με LLU)

Είναι το πρώτο μήνυμα που συναντώ στο thread με εποικοδομητική κριτική. Σε ευχαριστώ.





> Παρακολουθώ το θέμα αρκετές μέρες, χωρίς να έχω εκφέρει άποψη.
> Σε κάποια στιγμή αρχίσαμε να χάνουμε την ουσία του θέματος. Η άποψη μου για την κίνηση της hol είναι αρνητική. Οι ενστάσεις μου στο όλο εγχήρημα είναι ότι η hol δεν ενημέρωσε σε καμιά περίπτωση τους χρήστες της που είναι και οι άμεσα θιγούμενοι από την κίνηση της να τοποθετήσει TS. 
> .............
> ...........
> 
> Τα παραπάνω προβλήματα πιστεύω θα λυθούν με την εισαγωγή σωστών πακέτων με ογκοχρέωση αλλά θέλω να πιστευω πως θα λυθούν προσελκύωντας περισσότερους χρήστες dsl, κυρίως χρήστες που ως τώρα δεν είχαν dsl και τους αρκούσε η dial-up. Έτσι θα καλυφθουν οι ανάγκες για bandwith με μια προυπόθεση μόνο: να λειτουργήσουν οι εταιρίες σωστά, με σωστό προγραμματισμό στης ανάγκες τους για bandwith και όχι σαν εταιριούλες που μόλις δουν ότι δεν τους φτάνει και μπουκώνουν τα πάντα να τρέχουν να προσθέσουνι bandwith.

----------


## ludist

Και συνεχίζεται η τρελλή παρεξήγηση.

p2p vs all!

1. Εξηγήθηκε πως το ts είναι καλό ΔΙΟΤΙ: χάνεις _λίγο_ από το p2p και από όποιο άλλο πρωτόκολλο χρειάζετα, αλλά κερδίζεις on-line gaming και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που θέλουν τα δεδομένα χωρίς latency (καθυστέρηση); ΔΩΡΕΑΝ τηλέφωνο και ταχύτερο browsing σας χαλάει δηλαδή; Σας πειράζει να χάνετε ΛΙΓΟ p2p και να κερδίσετε άλλες υπηρεσίες; Όσο και να κατεβάζετε λογικά κάποτε θα κατεβάσετε ότι σας ενδιαφέρει, αυτό σας λέει ο Hwoarang και θα ενδιαφερθείτε για άλλες υπηρεσίες. Εγώ για παράδειγμα ενδιαφέρομαι για upload.

2. Όλοι συμφωνούν ότι η HOL είναι λάθος, κανείς δεν διαφωνεί. Ο λόγος είναι ότι δεν ενημέρωσε αλλά και ότι δεν χάθηκε λίγο αλλά ΟΛΟ το bandidth για p2p. Άδικα προσβάλλετε υποστηριχτές του TS.

3. Κύριοι του p2p που διαφωνείτε με την HOL έχετε δίκιο, αλλά διαβάστε και τίποτα για latency στα δίκτυα για να καταλαβαινόμαστε.

Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ p2p. Τώρα κατεβάζω το 3ο torrent του slackware 11. Θα ήταν έξυπνο να περιμένω να συνδεθώ στο forum 5 λεπτά, επειδή κατεβάζω full speed;

Επίσης όταν κατέβαζα από ftp, κατέβαζα με περιορισμό στα 15Kb/s για να μην επιβαρύνω το δίκτυο. Να υπάρχει και πρόνοια όταν δεν βιαζόμαστε, δεν είναι κακό.

----------


## Hwoarang

ludist τσάμπα ο κόπος σου φιλαράκο μου. τα ιδια λέω και εγω. Θα πέσουν να σε φάνε τα διάφορα "μουλαροειδή". Καλύτερα να μην μιλάς γιατι είμαστε μειοψηφία

----------


## Sebu

> Επίσης όταν κατέβαζα από ftp, κατέβαζα με περιορισμό στα 15Kb/s για να μην επιβαρύνω το δίκτυο. Να υπάρχει και πρόνοια όταν δεν βιαζόμαστε, δεν είναι κακό.


Αυτο κανω εγω συνηθως οταν θελω να σερφαρω.Κοβω μονος μου τα τορεντς στα 20kb/s και αφηνω τα υπολοιπα για να σερφαρω ανετα.Οταν τελειωσω το σερφινγκ ξαναβγαζω τον κοφτη.Και δεν νομιζω οτι το κανω μονο εγω ή εσυ.Καθω νοημων ον και χρηστης το κανει οταν θελει καποια στιγμη να σερφαρει με ανεση χωρις ομως να σταματησει οτι κατεβαζει.

Για να μην το κουραζουμε το θεμα.

Νομιζω οτι συμφωνουν ολοι οτι τετοιες ενεργειες ειναι ανηθικες οταν γινονται χωρις την ενημερωση του κοινου.
Οπως ομως επισης συμφωνουν οτι νομικα ειναι καλυμμενοι απο τους ορους της Συμβασης.

Και επειδη καμια επιχειρηση δεν λειτουργει με το συναισθημα και την ηθικη αλλα με γνωμονα το κερδος το οποιο φροντιζει να καλυπτει νομικα,η HOL και η καθε HOL εκανε αυτο που εκανε.

Τωρα οφειλουν και οι χρηστες που θιγονται να κανουν οτι κρινουν απαραιτητο για να προστατευθουν.Ειτε αυτο λεγεται αποχωρηση απο την εταιρια ειτε λεγεται προσφυγη προκειμενου να δημιουργηθει και δεδικασμενο με τα ψιλα γραμματα στις Συμβασεις παροχης Ιντερνετ.

----------


## Stardusted

> Και συνεχίζεται η τρελλή παρεξήγηση.
> 
> p2p vs all!
> 
> 1. Εξηγήθηκε πως το ts είναι καλό ΔΙΟΤΙ: χάνεις _λίγο_ από το p2p και από όποιο άλλο πρωτόκολλο χρειάζετα, αλλά κερδίζεις on-line gaming και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που θέλουν τα δεδομένα χωρίς latency (καθυστέρηση); ΔΩΡΕΑΝ τηλέφωνο και ταχύτερο browsing σας χαλάει δηλαδή; Σας πειράζει να χάνετε ΛΙΓΟ p2p και να κερδίσετε άλλες υπηρεσίες; Όσο και να κατεβάζετε λογικά κάποτε θα κατεβάσετε ότι σας ενδιαφέρει, αυτό σας λέει ο Hwoarang και θα ενδιαφερθείτε για άλλες υπηρεσίες. Εγώ για παράδειγμα ενδιαφέρομαι για upload.
> 
> 2. Όλοι συμφωνούν ότι η HOL είναι λάθος, κανείς δεν διαφωνεί. Ο λόγος είναι ότι δεν ενημέρωσε αλλά και ότι δεν χάθηκε λίγο αλλά ΟΛΟ το bandidth για p2p. Άδικα προσβάλλετε υποστηριχτές του TS.
> 
> 3. Κύριοι του p2p που διαφωνείτε με την HOL έχετε δίκιο, αλλά διαβάστε και τίποτα για latency στα δίκτυα για να καταλαβαινόμαστε.
> ...


Αν θες να κανεις και browsing βαλε netlimiter η κατι παρομοιο.

Δεν θα καταλαβουν καπιοι εδω μεσα γιατι δεν θελουν, πως οταν γινεται η ΑΡΧΗ, βρισκεσαι στην κορυφη του βουνου, απο εκει και κατω πεφτεις. Και δεν πας προς το ελευθερο ιντερνετ, πας αλλου.

ΟΣΟΙ εχουν ακομα το μυαλο για να το δουν αυτο, ας το δουν, οσοι δεν θελουν ας λενε οτι θελουν.

Αν και εχω λιγα ποστς εδω ειμαι μελος ακομα απο την εποχη του free gprs. Στο καναλι του gr.net οταν οι λινουξαδες μας καναν kills και αλλαξε δικτυο. Εδω οταν dsl ακουγαμε αλλα δεν βλεπαμε. Εδω οταν το πιλοτικο του οτε κρατουσε και κρατουσε και κρατουσε...

Νομιζα πως ολοι θελαμε το ιδιο απο το διαδυκτιο, και αυτο ηταν η ελευθερη και αδεσμευτη χρηση του. Μαλλον δεν ειναι ετσι. Ξαφνικα καπια ατομα γιναν politically correct, με την κακη ενοια (αν και για μενα εχει μονο κακη). 

Τι να πω, δεν θα βαλω και τα κλαματα, αλλα κριμα.

----------


## Spanos

*XAXAXAXAXAXAXAXA*

Τώρα λοιπόν που κοπήκανε τα p2p μπορείτε άνετα να κάνετε τις υπόλοιπες ασχολίες σας το δίκτυο άδειασε! :Laughing:  

*XAXAXAXAXAXAXAXA*





> International Seabone:
> Input Traffic: 100.2%	Output Traffic: 55.4%
> 
> International Seabone ΙΙ:
> Input Traffic: 98.7%	Output Traffic: 56.7%
> 
> International Seabone ΙΙΙ:
> Input Traffic: 97.9%	Output Traffic: 52.6%


http://web.hol.gr/online/HOL/index.aspx?mid=1993

Καλά κάνει η HOL...καλά κάνει

*XAXAXAXAXAXAXAXA*

----------


## jldinfo

> *XAXAXAXAXAXAXAXA*
> 
> Τώρα λοιπόν που κοπήκανε τα p2p μπορείτε άνετα να κάνετε τις υπόλοιπες ασχολίες σας το δίκτυο άδειασε! 
> 
> *XAXAXAXAXAXAXAXA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ερώτηση: τώρα κοπήκανε τα p2p ή τώρα μόλις τα επανέφερε η HOL όπως διάβασα σε προηγούμενο post? Εγώ δεν χρησιμοποιώ καθόλου P2P (δεν έχω καν εγκατεστημένες τις εφαρμογές), γι’ αυτό ρωτάω

----------


## oxygen

Διαβάζω πολλά σουρεαλιστικά και έχω τρελαθεί!

ΑΝ το μοναδικό πρόβλημα με την υπηρεσία που είχα ήταν το πετσοκομένο p2p θα μπορούσα να ζήσω με αυτό.

Ελα όμως που εδώ και πολύ καιρό υπάρχουν ταυτόχρονα πολλά προβλήματα μαζί που όσο και καλή διάθεση να έχεις τελικά εξοργίζεσαι.

Κάποιος είπε περίπου ότι άν για λόγους δουλειάς χρειάζεσαι εγγυημένο bandwidth τότε αν κατάλαβα καλά μάλλον ξεγελάστηκες από τις διαφημίσεις και έπρεπε να πάρεις μισθωμένη γραμμή. Μάλιστα ....

Δηλαδή εγώ που αποφάσισα να μην κλέβω το κράτος και να αποδίδω τους φόρους και χρειάζομαι στα πλαίσια ατομικής επιχείρησης εγγυημένη ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ υπηρεσίας (και email, οχι disconnects κατα συρροή και ftp και http και p2p και voip) πρέπει να πάρω μισθωμένη.. Ωραία.

Μα το όλο concept με το 3ο ΚΠΣ και την ανάπτυξη ευρυζωνικότητας ΔΕΝ ήταν ΚΑΙ η ανάπτυξη της ανταγωνιστικότητας και των νέων επιχειρήσεων?

Θα μου πεί κάποιος.. "αν δε σ'αρέσει πήγαινε αλλού"... ΕΔΩ είναι το πρόβλημα! Απο κεί ήρθα.
Και τελικά σε κάθε εταιρεία η ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας είναι είτε υπερκοστολογημένη είτε ανεπαρκής. 

Γενικά μου αρέσει να μου λένε την αλήθεια. ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ.

Κάποιος άλλος είπε ότι το VoIP είναι λέει παρασιτική υπηρεσία!!!!! 
ΜΑ το VoIP είναι άλλη μια υπηρεσία από τις 1000αδες που προέκυψαν από την ανάπτυξη του internet παγκόσμια. Και είναι υγιές να βγαίνουν νέες εφαρμογές που να είναι και χρήσιμες αλλά και πιο φτηνές. 'Η μήπως η κινητη τηλεφωνια δεν είναι data που κυκλοφορούν σε ένα δίκτυο?
Δηλαδή θα πάμε πίσω την εξέλιξη και θα υποβαθμίσουμε υπηρεσίες του internet επειδή είμαστε κακοί στην απορρόφηση του 3ου ΚΠΣ ή δεν κάναμε έγκαιρα αναβάθμιση στο δίκτυο ή κάναμε διαφημιστική καμπάνια για να μαζέψουμε κόσμο και δε χωράει?????

Τελικά το πιο ανησυχητικό από όλα είναι ότι απόψεις παρωχημένες αντί να τις ακούς από ανθρώπους κάποιας ηλικίας που θα είχαν και άλλες παραστάσεις, τις ακούς από νέους που γεννήθηκαν σε εποχή τηλεπικοινωνιακής έξαρσης. Είναι ακατανόητο ......

----------


## jldinfo

> Διαβάζω πολλά σουρεαλιστικά και έχω τρελαθεί!
> 
> . άν για λόγους δουλειάς χρειάζεσαι εγγυημένο bandwidth τότε αν κατάλαβα καλά μάλλον ξεγελάστηκες από τις διαφημίσεις και έπρεπε να πάρεις μισθωμένη γραμμή. Μάλιστα ....
> ...................
> Δηλαδή εγώ που αποφάσισα να μην κλέβω το κράτος και να αποδίδω τους φόρους και χρειάζομαι στα πλαίσια ατομικής επιχείρησης εγγυημένη ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ υπηρεσίας (και email, οχι disconnects κατα συρροή και ftp και http και p2p και voip) πρέπει να πάρω μισθωμένη.. Ωραία.


Προφανώς μία ατομική επιχείρηση δεν μπορεί να έχει εγγυημένη ποιότητα, αυτό όμως δεν είναι πρόβλημα των παροχέων (η μειονεκτική θέση των μικρών και μικρομεσαίων επιχειρήσεων στην Ελλάδα έναντι των μεγαλύτερων). Είναι γενικότερο πρόβλημα στην Ελλάδα αλλά ας μην ανοίξουμε αυτήν την κουβέντα...

Εσύ λοιπόν που πρέπει για την ατομική σου επιχείρηση να έχεις συνέχεια πρόσβαση (κάτι είπες για disconnects) για http/web/mail/p2p τότε ίσως πρέπει να πάρεις ένα dsl modem που να υποστηρίζει και dialup backup, το οποίο θα παίρνει μπρος αυτόματα όταν έχει πρόβλημα η σύνδεση.

Εναλλακτικά, θα μπορούσες να πάρεις μία μικρή (π.χ. 256Kbps) one-way δορυφορική σύνδεση (χρειάζεται και επίγεια γραμμή, π.χ. pstn παράλληλα). Φαντάζομαι ότι αφού χρησιμοποιείς την γραμμή για δουλειά και όχι για γενικό browsing και διασκέδαση τα 256Kbps throughput σου είναι αρκετά, δεδομένου ότι οι ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις μέχρι 100 ατόμων βολεύονται μία χαρά )ή μάλλον δύο χαρές) με γραμμή (εγυημένη) 1 Mbps.

----------


## ThanosD

Όταν πρωτοδιάβασα το παρόν, πριν ακόμα ο cosmos την τεκμηριώσει και μπεί ώς "είδηση" δεν το κρύβω ότι τσαντίστηκα και εγώ, ως χρήστης HOL (πάντως όχι με πολυετή συμβόλαια - όποτε γουστάρω φεύγω).

Όμως, η ψύχραιμη λογική λέει ότι ΚΑΛΑ κάνει η HOL. ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να το κάνουν όλοι. ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να αναγκαστούν οι πάροχοι (που είναι όλοι άθλιοι, από τον πρώτο μέχρι τον τελευταίο και ξεπουλάνε γυναίκα και παιδιά κάνοντας overselling) να βάλουν πακέτα με κάποιου είδους utilization / fair use ή όπως αλλιώς θέλετε να το πείτε. ΜΑΚΑΡΙ, γιατι μόνο έτσι θα είμαστε όλοι ευχαριστημένοι - και εμείς και οι πάροχοι που θα προσφέρουν καλύτερες υπηρεσίες.

Αν εσείς νομίζετε ότι με 30-40 ευρώ το μήνα, αποκτήσατε το δικαίωμα να κατεβάσετε όλο το internet, πάσχετε από στερητικό σύνδρομο και καλά θα κάνετε να το κοιτάξετε πρώτα πριν προσβάλλετε τους υπόλοιπους (με χαρακτηρισμούς "αν έχουν ακόμα μυαλό" και "politically correct")

Όλοι εσείς που φωνάζετε, καλά θα κάνετε να συγκρατηθείτε γιατί αυτό που κάνει σήμερα η HOL, αύριο θα το κάνουν οι άλλοι. Αν θέλετε, φύγετε από την HOL άμεσα (τόσο το καλύτερο για εμάς που θα μείνουμε, και που το internet σημαίνει πολλά παραπάνω πράγματα από warez και xxx) αλλά προβλέπω ότι σε 6-12 μήνες, με την παρούσα συμπεριφορά σας,  δεν θα έχετε που να πάτε...

Άντε, σβού σε άλλους παρόχους. Αφήστε εμάς τους politically correct να χαρούμε την ανελευθερία του internet!

----------


## pelasgian

Ένας παροχέας που θέλει να δώσει ΕΜΦΑΣΗ στη ποιότητα των παρεχομενων υπηρεσιών, δεν κάνει overbooking. Κρατάει τη ποιότητα σταθερή και κάνει αναβάθμιση το δίκτυό του, όταν μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει στις ανάγκες των χρηστών, ΤΟΤΕ ξαναγράφει χρήστες. ΔΕΝ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΧΡΗΣΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΟΥΝ. 

Στην Αγγλία τα λεωφορεία έχουν εισπράκτορα, περνάει το λεωφορείο από μία στάση και σου λέει «five only», ώστε στην επόμενη να μην πάει ΤΙΓΚΑ και δε μπορεί να πάρει κόσμο. 

Το ίδιο θα πρέπει να κάνουν και με το προγραμματισμό των αναβαθμίσεών τους. «Τώρα μπορώ να εξυπηρετήσω άλλους 150», οι άλλοι ξανακάντε αίτηση μετά από δύο μήνες που θα έχω κάνει αναβάθμιση. 

Αν αυτό το marketάρει σωστά, θα Χ...ΣΤΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΑΛΛΗΡΟ. Εγώ θα τους βάλω εικόνισμα πάνω από τον υπολογιστή μου. 

Αλλά τι κάνουμε στην Ελλάδα: ΑΠΛΗΣΤΙΑ! «ω, θέλουν άλλοι 10,000 να μπουν; ΟΛΟΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ» και ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν έχει, κανάνας δεν ευχαριστιέται και γίνεται δύο τρεις φορές και μετά ΦΑΛΗΜΕΝΤΟ!

Τα περισσότερα προβλήματα που έχουμε σε αυτή τη χώρα, τα έχουν λύσει οι Εγγλέζοι από 100 μέχρι 10 χρόνια πριν από εμάς. Η αντιγραφή δεν είναι ντροπή, το να είσαι μία ζωή υποανάπτυκτος όμως είναι!

----------


## jldinfo

> Ένας παροχέας που θέλει να δώσει ΕΜΦΑΣΗ στη ποιότητα των παρεχομενων υπηρεσιών, δεν κάνει overbooking. Κρατάει τη ποιότητα σταθερή και κάνει αναβάθμιση το δίκτυό του, όταν μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει στις ανάγκες των χρηστών, ΤΟΤΕ ξαναγράφει χρήστες. ΔΕΝ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΧΡΗΣΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΟΥΝ. 
> 
> Στην Αγγλία τα λεωφορεία έχουν εισπράκτορα, περνάει το λεωφορείο από μία στάση και σου λέει «five only», ώστε στην επόμενη να μην πάει ΤΙΓΚΑ και δε μπορεί να πάρει κόσμο. 
> 
> Το ίδιο θα πρέπει να κάνουν και με το προγραμματισμό των αναβαθμίσεών τους. «Τώρα μπορώ να εξυπηρετήσω άλλους 150», οι άλλοι ξανακάντε αίτηση μετά από δύο μήνες που θα έχω κάνει αναβάθμιση. 
> 
> Αν αυτό το marketάρει σωστά, θα Χ...ΣΤΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΑΛΛΗΡΟ. Εγώ θα τους βάλω εικόνισμα πάνω από τον υπολογιστή μου. 
> 
> Αλλά τι κάνουμε στην Ελλάδα: ΑΠΛΗΣΤΙΑ! «ω, θέλουν άλλοι 10,000 να μπουν; ΟΛΟΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ» και ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν έχει, κανάνας δεν ευχαριστιέται και γίνεται δύο τρεις φορές και μετά ΦΑΛΗΜΕΝΤΟ!
> ...


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Το πιο σωστό θα ήταν να μην είχαν κατεβάσει τις τιμές τόσο χαμηλά, για να προσελκύσουν νέους χρήστες. Θα έπρεπε να κρατήσουν τις παλιότερες, υψηλότερες, τιμές προκειμένου να κρατήσουν σταθερή την εισροή χρηστών και να έχουν την χρονική και οικονομική ευχέρεια για αύξηση του bandwidth με το εξωτερικό.

----------


## DoS

Καταρχήν συμφωνώ με την άποψη που υποστηρίζει ότι η HOL όφειλε να ενημερώσει τους πελάτες της (και τους εν δυνάμει) για την εφαρμογή TS στην p2p κίνηση (αν κάτι τέτοιο είναι δεδομένο) και πολύ κακώς που δεν το έκανε. Από την άλλη δεν γνωρίζουμε τίποτα για το συνολικό πλάνο της εταιρείας και το πώς σκοπεύει να αντιδράσει στην εμφανή συμφόρηση που παρουσιάζει το δίκτυο της μακροπρόθεσμα. Θα πρέπει λοιπόν προτού προβούμε σε ολικούς αφορισμούς να προσπαθήσουμε να συνθέσουμε μια πλούσια εικόνα που θα αποτυπώνει πιο καθαρά το πρόβλημα / κατάσταση. Η HOL, όπως και οι περισσότεροι εναλλακτικοί, εφάρμοσε μια στρατηγική (κατά πολλούς μοναδική) που θεώρησε ικανή να της προσφέρει καταρχήν την ισχυρή ανάπτυξη και κατ’ επέκταση την βιωσιμότητα για να μπορέσει να προσφέρει μακροπρόθεσμα τις υπηρεσίες τις αποκομίζοντας κέρδη. Η στρατηγική είναι απλή και την ξέρουμε όλοι, επιθετικές προσφορές (πακέτα) σε τιμές κάτω από το κόστος για την διεύρυνση της πελατειακής βάσης και την συνακόλουθη εξασφάλιση επενδυτικών πόρων κοκ. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν η υπερφόρτωση του δικτύου, γεγονός που απαίτησε τη λήψη άμεσων μέτρων. Στην περίπτωση όμως που η HOL εφαρμόζει την συγκεκριμένη πολιτική ως ένα βραχυπρόθεσμο μέσο αντιμετώπισης του προβλήματος ενώ σκοπεύει να προβεί σύντομα στις απαιτούμενες διαδικασίες αναβάθμισης των κυκλωμάτων με το εξωτερικό (κάτι που δεν γίνεται από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη), τότε προσωπικά θεωρώ την λύση περιορισμού των p2p ως ένα μικρό κακό. Βέβαια, το απόλυτο κόψιμο που φαίνεται να εφαρμόζουν είναι αδιαμφισβήτητα υπερβολικό. Εντούτοις, θεωρώ πολύ δύσκολο να προχώρησαν σε μια τέτοια ενέργεια χωρίς να έχουν μελετήσει σε βάθος τα στατιστικά χρήσης του δικτύου τους. Θα παρακαλούσα όποιον έχει κάποιου είδους σχετική πληροφόρηση να ρίξει λίγο φως…
  Πάντως, η λογική του «δεν παρατηρούμε καμιά σημαντική διαφορά στις άλλες υπηρεσίες, ενώ ενεργοποιώντας την κρυπτογράφηση κατεβάζουμε κανονικά» δεν αποδεικνύει τίποτα σχετικά με την αποδοτικότητα των μέτρων. 




> Σε αυτή τη χώρα, το τι θα πει ελευθερία κάποιοι δεν το καταλαβαίνουν. Πιστεύουν ότι στο όνομα κάποιου αόριστου οφέλους των πολλών (στους οποίους κατά περίεργη σύμπτωση ποτέ δεν συμπεριλήφθηκα) ότι μπορούν να παίρνουν τη μπουκιά μέσα από το στόμα μου για να την δώσουν ΔΗΘΕΝ σε κάποιον που την έχει «πιο μεγάλη ανάγκη», ενώ στη τελική θα καταλλήξει στη τσέπη τους είτε λόγω εξωφρενικού (και κοντόφθαλμου) υπερκέρδους είτε λόγω εξωφρενικής (και κοντόφθαλμης) εξοικονόμησης χρημάτων.


  Επίσης σε αυτή την χώρα, κάποιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν (γενικά και αόριστα όπως το έθεσες και εσύ) την έννοια της συλλογικότητας και του σεβασμού των κοινών. Ο καθένας για την πάρτη του, από τα εργασιακά δικαιώματα μέχρι την πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο. Ναι, και εγώ θέλω να έχουμε όλοι πρόσβαση στις καλύτερες ταχύτητες με τις καλύτερες δυνατές τιμές, οφείλουμε όμως να αναρωτηθούμε κατά πόσο αυτό είναι εφικτό και μάλιστα από την μία μέρα στην άλλη; Ποιος ευθύνεται για την καθυστέρηση της εισαγωγής και της προόδου της ευρυζωνικότητας και της τεχνολογίας γενικότερα στην Ελλάδα (και να ήταν μόνον αυτά). Στην υποθετική - θεωρητική κατάσταση όπου μας έλεγαν ότι με βάση τις χρεώσεις, τις υποδομές και το σχέδιο αναβάθμισης εγγυούνται για όλους τους χρήστες την μέγιστη θεωρητική ταχύτητα αλλά μόνο για 12 ώρες τη μέρα, ενώ τις υπόλοιπες θα πρέπει να ενεργοποιούμε χειροκίνητα έναν κόφτη ώστε να εξασφαλίζεται η μέγιστη ταχύτητα για όλους, πόσοι από εμάς θα ακολουθούσαν την οδηγία και πόσοι θα προσπαθούσαν να επωφεληθούν εις βάρος των άλλων το επιπλέον εύρος;




> Φυσικά, άμα δαγκώσουμε, φωνάζουν «φάουλ». Στο βαθμό που με αφορά, θα φωνάζουν «φάουλ» όλη τους ζωή όλοι αυτοί οι «όψιμοι» τεχνο-δικτατορίσκοι που προσπαθούν να εκμεταλλευτούν την ΑΓΝΟΙΑ της ευρύτερης κοινωνίας αναφορικά με τεχνολογίες για να κάνουν «κουμάντο», διότι πλέον αυτοί που ξέρουν (και μαθαίνουν συνεχώς) ΛΕΝΕ και ΛΕΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ.


  Μαζί σου, μην ξεχνάμε όμως το εξής. Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος αυτή τη στιγμή τι κέρδη έχουν οι εναλλακτικοί από την παροχή υπηρεσιών ADSL στα 3 περίπου χρόνια λειτουργίας; 




> Για αυτό, μη σφάζετε service στο internet. Τα θέλουμε όλα, τα καταλαβαίνουμε όλα και κανένας φράκτης δεν είναι τόσο γερός για πολύ καιρό όταν το «κοπάδι» τα πρόβατα νοιώθουν άβολα εκεί μέσα. Και να με συγχωρήσετε που θα το τοποθετήσω έτσι, αλλά μεγαλύτερη ΜΛΚ από άποψης marketing στην Ελλάδα από το να κόψεις τα p2p και να σε ΒΡΟΥΝΕ δεν υπάρχει, ή μήπως πίστευαν ότι δεν θα τους βρούμε;


  Ξαναθέτω το ερώτημα, έχεις δει τα στατιστικά χρήσης του δικτύου τους; Στην υποθετική κατάσταση όπου ένα 10% των χρηστών δημιουργούσε το 50% του φορτίου με p2p κάνοντας για πολλούς unusable άλλες υπηρεσίες τι λύση θα πρότεινες; Να δώσουν άλλα 2 GB; Και αν αυτό δεν είναι εφικτό αυτή τη στιγμή ποια θα ήταν η εναλλακτική; Θα μου πείτε «δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουν πάρει τόσους χρήστες», όμως μετά ποιος μου λέει εμένα πως θα είχε γίνει η εξαγορά και πως η HOL θα υπήρχε σε 1 χρόνο;

  Οι παραπάνω υποθέσεις δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από ακραίες καταστάσεις που χρησιμοποίησα ως παραδείγματα για να παρουσιάσω μια διαφορετική οπτική (αναλαμβάνοντας το ρόλο του συνηγόρου του διαβόλου)

----------


## nickvog

Δαιβάζω εδώ και αρκετή ώρα το συγκεκριμένο νήμα (που ευτυχώς μεταφέρθηκε στις ειδήσεις και το πήρα χαμπάρι) και ειλικρινά έχω μείνει κάγκελο με το colpo grosso της HOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

To όλο ζήτημα δεν είναι αν κάνει καλά ή άσχημα που κόβει από μία μεγάλη ή μικρή μερίδα πελατών της το bandwidth για να το δώσει σε κάποιους άλλους πελάτες της, αλλά.... ΤΟ ΖΗΤΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΕ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΩΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΛΑΤΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ TS ΣΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ.

Η κίνηση αυτή της HOL είναι καθαρά και ξάστερα ΑΝΤΙΣΥΜΒΑΤΙΚΗ και ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ και ΚΑΤΑΧΡΗΣΤΙΚΗ !!!!! 

Ο πελάτης αγοράζει μία συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία και έχει ΝΟΜΙΜΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΗ η υπηρεσία αυτή να του παρέχεται ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ όπως την αγόρασε. Αν κατά τη διάρκεια της σύμβασης, η εταιρία, αναζητώντας νέους πελάτες και μη μπορώντας να ανταπεξέλθει στις συμβατικές υποχρεώσεις της για σταθερή ποιότητα της πωλούμενης υπηρεσίας, επιχειρήσει να ΑΛΛΟΙΩΣΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ το περιεχόμενο της συμβατικής της υποχρέωσης, "βάφτίζοντάς" την αλλοίωση αυτή ως "βελτίωση του bandwidth των internet surfers εις βάρος του bandwidth των p2p downloaders", ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΕΙ εις βάρος των ίδων των πελατών της, καταπατώντας αθέμιτα τα συμβατικά τους δικαιώματα, προς χάριν του οικονομικού της συμφέροντος.

Δεν υπάρχει άλλη εκδοχή. Τελεία παύλα.

Η αγορά ενός προϊόντος είναι σύμβαση δύο (ή περισσοτέρων) μερών και παρέχεται με ορισμένους όρους και προϋποθέσεις που το καθιστούν ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ελκυστικό ή ασύμφορο και αποκρουστικό. Δεν θεωρείται θεμιτή και νόμιμη η οποιαδήποτε ΜΟΝΟΜΕΡΗΣ τροποποίηση της ουσίας και του περιεχομένου του προϊόντος, ιδίως όταν αυτό παρέχεται όχι εφάπαξ αλλά με τη συνεχή σχέση μεταξύ πωλητή και αγοραστή, υπό τους ίδιους ακριβώς όρους και τις προϋποθέσεις που αυτό πωλήθηκε.

Τα επιχειρήματα κάποιων μελών του forum ότι καλά κάνει η HOL και ότι έτσι προστατεύει μία μερίδα των χρηστών της, είναι ισχνά κατά τη γνώμη μου. Χρήματα πληρώνουν και οι μεν και οι δε και αγοράζουν το ίδιο προϊόν για τους ίδιους ή διαφορετικούς λόγους. Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός του τρόπου χρήσης της πωλούμενης υπηρεσίας (ούτε είναι νομίμως δυνατόν κάτι τέτοιο). Οταν ο ένας θέλει να σερφάρει ο άλλος θέλει να κάνει χρήση των p2p. Ο΄ταν ο ένας θέλει να παίζει online ο άλλος θέλει να μιλάει με voip. 

ΟΛΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΣΤΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤON ISP.

----------


## jldinfo

Νομίζω έχει προηγηθεί κουβέντα στο νήμα για το νόμιμο-παράνομο του πράγματος και, δεδομένου ότι δεν είμαστε ή τουλάχιστον κανείς δεν δήλωσε ότι είναι δικηγόρος, το συμπέρασμα στο οποίο φαίνεται να καταλήγουμε (με βάση την σύμβαση της HOL) είναι ότι η HOL είναι νομικά κατοχυρωμένη. Με άλλα λόγια, η ενέργειά της δεν είναι αντισυμβατική, παράνομη και καταχρηστική. Ας μην γυρίσουμε πάλι σε αυτό το θέμα. 




> Δαιβάζω εδώ και αρκετή ώρα το συγκεκριμένο νήμα (που ευτυχώς μεταφέρθηκε στις ειδήσεις και το πήρα χαμπάρι) και ειλικρινά έχω μείνει κάγκελο με το colpo grosso της HOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> To όλο ζήτημα δεν είναι αν κάνει καλά ή άσχημα που κόβει από μία μεγάλη ή μικρή μερίδα πελατών της το bandwidth για να το δώσει σε κάποιους άλλους πελάτες της, αλλά.... ΤΟ ΖΗΤΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΕ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΩΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΛΑΤΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ TS ΣΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ.
> 
> Η κίνηση αυτή της HOL είναι καθαρά και ξάστερα ΑΝΤΙΣΥΜΒΑΤΙΚΗ και ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ και ΚΑΤΑΧΡΗΣΤΙΚΗ !!!!! 
> 
> ΟΛΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΣΤΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤON ISP.

----------


## DoS

> Τα επιχειρήματα κάποιων μελών του forum ότι καλά κάνει η HOL και ότι έτσι προστατεύει μία μερίδα των χρηστών της, είναι ισχνά κατά τη γνώμη μου. Χρήματα πληρώνουν και οι μεν και οι δε και αγοράζουν το ίδιο προϊόν για τους ίδιους ή διαφορετικούς λόγους. Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός του τρόπου χρήσης της πωλούμενης υπηρεσίας (ούτε είναι νομίμως δυνατόν κάτι τέτοιο). Οταν ο ένας θέλει να σερφάρει ο άλλος θέλει να κάνει χρήση των p2p. Ο΄ταν ο ένας θέλει να παίζει online ο άλλος θέλει να μιλάει με voip. 
> 
> ΟΛΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΣΤΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤON ISP.


Σύμφωνώ απόλυτα για την μη ενημέρωση, για τα υπόλοιπα όμως όχι. Fair use ξέρεις τη σημάινει; Ψάξε στο google να δεις την πολιτική της BT σε ένα κατα κάποιο τρόπο αντίστοιχο θέμα. Με βάση αυτήν λοιπόν θα έλεγα πως στη Βρεταννία σαφώς και υπάρχει τρόπος περιορισμού της χρήσης της πωλούμενης υπηρεσίας (και μάλιστα καθόλα σύννομος)

----------


## mskalamari

H είδηση βλέπω δεν είναι πλέον σε εμφανές σημείο στην πρώτη σελίδα, ενώ πολλοί αδμινάτορες του site, *που είναι και ένα εργαλείο διαμόρφωσης της κοινής γνώμης*, υποστηρίζουν με σφοδρότητα την HOL σε αυτό το θέμα. Ελπίζω ολα αυτά να μην έχουν σχέση με την διαφήμιση της HOL πάνω δεξιά... :Thinking:

----------


## eagleoneg

> Νομίζω έχει προηγηθεί κουβέντα στο νήμα για το νόμιμο-παράνομο του πράγματος και, δεδομένου ότι δεν είμαστε ή τουλάχιστον κανείς δεν δήλωσε ότι είναι δικηγόρος, το συμπέρασμα στο οποίο φαίνεται να καταλήγουμε (με βάση την σύμβαση της HOL) είναι ότι η HOL είναι νομικά κατοχυρωμένη. Με άλλα λόγια, η ενέργειά της δεν είναι αντισυμβατική, παράνομη και καταχρηστική. Ας μην γυρίσουμε πάλι σε αυτό το θέμα.


Λαθος. Αν αποδειχθει (με εισαγγελικη παραγγελια εστω) οτι γινεται οποιοδηποτε ειδος throttling στην υπηρεσια που παρεχεται (σε οποιοδηποτε πρωτοκολλο) τοτε σαφως προκειται για μονομερη μεταβολη των ορων της συμβασης με ο,τι αυτο συνεπαγεται. Αν σε αυτο προσθεσουμε και την ομολογια της ιδιας της HOL στις σελιδες της οτι η συνδεση που ηδη παρεχεται εχει *μεγιστη πραγματικη ταχυτητα το 80% της ονομαστικης* τοτε πληρωνουμε 1024 και παιρνουμε 768 πληρωνουμε 512 και παιρνουμε 384. Αν αυτο ειναι νομιμο τοτε εχουμε νεο ορισμο της παρανομιας. 
Αν απο την αλλη αποδειχθει οτι η υποδομη της εταιρειας (εστω και καποιες ωρες) δεν αντεχει τον προσφατο διπλασιασμο της ταχυτητας των υποδομων του ΟΤΕ τοτε κακως η εταιρεια παρεχει συνδεσεις οι οποιες διαφημιζεουν ταχυτητα που δεν μπορει με τιποτα να επιτευχθει. 

Δεν χρειαζεται να εισαι δικηγορος για να αντιληφθεις τι γινεται εδω περα. 

Επιπλεον η συζητηση που γινεται μεταξυ p2p, gaming κλπ users ειναι εντελως αποπροσανατολιστικη μιας και θετει τους μεν εναντιον των δε ενω οπως καποιος ευστοχα ειπε ολοι εχουν δικιο γιατι ολοι εχουν το δικαιωμα να απολαμβανουν των ιδιων δικαιωματων στη συνδεση τους. 

Ετσι, μετα απο 12 και πλεον χρονια στη HOL (απο την ιδρυση της) εκτος απο τις νομικες ενεργειες εχω ξαμοληθει να βρω αλλο παροχο μιας και αντιλαμβανομαι οτι δεν εχουν τη δυνατοτητα πλεον να κανουν επενδυσεις για να υποστηριξουν τις συμβασεις που εχουν υπογραψει. Τα υπολοιπα ειναι προφασεις εν αμαρτιαις.

----------


## opimis

> ...Αν εγώ βιάζομαι να πάω στη δουλειά μου και το λεωφορείο είναι γεμάτο και δεν μπορώ να μπω, ενώ μέσα έχουν στρογγυλοκαθήσει κάποιοι που πηγαίνουν για καφέ στην παραλία, είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμά τους και δεν πρόκειται να μαλώσω μαζί τους αλλά θα πρέπει να παραπονεθώ στον οργανισμό συγκοινωνιών. Από αυτόν θα απαιτήσω να βελτιωθεί για να απολαμβάνω καλύτερες υπηρεσίες...


Θεϊκό το παράδειγμα σου! Αλίμονο σε όποιον καταλάβω ότι είναι πάνω στο λεωφορείο και πάει για καφέ, ενώ εγώ πάω σε δουλειά και δεν μπορώ να επιβιβαστώ!  :ROFL:  

Στην HOL βρέθηκα πριν μερικούς μήνες, όταν για να μαζέψει πελάτες έδινε μέσου του περιοδικού RAM τρίμηνες ΔΩΡΕΑΝ συνδέσεις στα 384.
Στον πωλητή ειδικά είχα τονίσει ότι παρόλο που ήταν σαν εταιρία ακριβότερη από άλλες δυο (altec-forthnet), θα προτιμήσω την HOL γιατί στο διάστημα της δωρεάν συνδρομής, δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα κι έτσι με κέρδισε σαν πελάτη και μάλιστα επηρέασα έναν φίλο μου να πάρει πακέτο της. Μάλιστα προσπάθησε να πείσει κι εμένα να πάρω πακέτο της εταιρίας, γιατί όπως είπε, τα χρήματα που πληρώνω στον οτε για την γραμμή (512 τότε) συν τον πάροχο, μου έβγαινε διπλάσια από το να έχω σύνδεση 1024 με το πακέτο τους. Δικαιώνομαι σήμερα, όταν του απάντησα τότε, ότι προτιμώ να έχω την επιλογή του πάροχου, γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πως μπορεί να την πατήσεις με τα μεγάλα χρονικά συμβόλαια.

*Προς το παρον και μεχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα με την HOL, εγώ θα αποχαιρετίσω την εταιρία στις 23/11 και αν δεν έχουμε νεότερα μέχρι τις 16/1/07 θα την αποχαιρετίσει κι ο πελάτης τους «mayroi» (αφού μας διαβάζουν όπως λέτε μερικοί, ας ξέρουν και ποιοι θα τους αποχαιρετίσουν)* 


ΥΓ: αντί να τα βάζετε με τους προμηθευτές πετρελαίου σας στην κακοκαιρία, όταν δεν προλαβαίνουν να σας εξυπηρετήσουν, να τα βάζετε μ’ αυτούς που καταναλώνουν μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες και τυχαίνει να περνούν μαζί με σας την ίδια μέρα. Και έλεος δηλαδή, μην ζητάτε να πάρουν μεγαλύτερα βυτιοφόρα, για να εξυπηρετηθείτε εσείς, ζητήστε από τους άλλους καταναλωτές να καίνε λιγότερο πετρέλαιο για να σας προλαβαίνουν όλους!!!

Ξέρω ότι είναι άσχετο το παράδειγμα, αλλά τι να κάνω, πάλι τα ίδια θα έχουμε φέτος! Ο καθένας με τον καημό του!  :Embarassed:  

ΥΓ2: και μην χαίρεστε μερικοί που έχετε την 1024 σύνδεση για να διαβάζετε email και για να σερφάρετε, επειδή ξεκινάει η δουλειά μου και θα λείπω 10-14 ώρες από το πισι, το μουλάρι θα είναι εδώ και θα παίρνει φωτιά!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## EvilHawk

> H είδηση βλέπω δεν είναι πλέον σε εμφανές σημείο στην πρώτη σελίδα, ενώ πολλοί αδμινάτορες του site, *που είναι και ένα εργαλείο διαμόρφωσης της κοινής γνώμης*, υποστηρίζουν με σφοδρότητα την HOL σε αυτό το θέμα. Ελπίζω ολα αυτά να μην έχουν σχέση με την διαφήμιση της HOL πάνω δεξιά...


Η είδηση έμεινε sticky για 2 ημέρες όπως έιναι η πάγια τακτική μας για τίς σοβαρές ειδήσεις.
Τα μέλη της ΣΟ εκφράζουν ελεύθερα τίς απόψεις και δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να χαιδεύουν κανενός τα αυτιά. 
Για τίς υπόλοιπες αηδιούλες απαξιώ να απαντήσω (άν και μάλλον θα έπρεπε να διαγράψω το μήνυμα σου για trolling) ...

----------


## opimis

Πάντως για να είμαι δίκαιος, άσχετα αν έχω πάρει την απόφαση να την «κάνω» από την HOL, αυτήν την στιγμή όλα είναι καλά με την σύνδεση, το μουλάρι πετάει, σερφάρω άνετα. Αν ναι, παίρνω και στέλνω άνετα κι email.  :Razz:  
Θα αλλάξω την απόφαση μου να φύγω, μόνο αν η HOL πάρει επίσημα θέση στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.

----------


## jldinfo

> Λαθος. Αν αποδειχθει (με εισαγγελικη παραγγελια εστω) οτι γινεται οποιοδηποτε ειδος throttling στην υπηρεσια που παρεχεται (σε οποιοδηποτε πρωτοκολλο) τοτε σαφως προκειται για μονομερη μεταβολη των ορων της συμβασης με ο,τι αυτο συνεπαγεται. Αν σε αυτο προσθεσουμε και την ομολογια της ιδιας της HOL στις σελιδες της οτι η συνδεση που ηδη παρεχεται εχει *μεγιστη πραγματικη ταχυτητα το 80% της ονομαστικης* τοτε πληρωνουμε 1024 και παιρνουμε 768 πληρωνουμε 512 και παιρνουμε 384. Αν αυτο ειναι νομιμο τοτε εχουμε νεο ορισμο της παρανομιας. 
> Αν απο την αλλη αποδειχθει οτι η υποδομη της εταιρειας (εστω και καποιες ωρες) δεν αντεχει τον προσφατο διπλασιασμο της ταχυτητας των υποδομων του ΟΤΕ τοτε κακως η εταιρεια παρεχει συνδεσεις οι οποιες διαφημιζεουν ταχυτητα που δεν μπορει με τιποτα να επιτευχθει. 
> 
> Δεν χρειαζεται να εισαι δικηγορος για να αντιληφθεις τι γινεται εδω περα. 
> 
> Επιπλεον η συζητηση που γινεται μεταξυ p2p, gaming κλπ users ειναι εντελως αποπροσανατολιστικη μιας και θετει τους μεν εναντιον των δε ενω οπως καποιος ευστοχα ειπε ολοι εχουν δικιο γιατι ολοι εχουν το δικαιωμα να απολαμβανουν των ιδιων δικαιωματων στη συνδεση τους. 
> 
> Ετσι, μετα απο 12 και πλεον χρονια στη HOL (απο την ιδρυση της) εκτος απο τις νομικες ενεργειες εχω ξαμοληθει να βρω αλλο παροχο μιας και αντιλαμβανομαι οτι δεν εχουν τη δυνατοτητα πλεον να κανουν επενδυσεις για να υποστηριξουν τις συμβασεις που εχουν υπογραψει. Τα υπολοιπα ειναι προφασεις εν αμαρτιαις.


1) Όπως έχουμε ήδη γράψει, στην σύμβαση της HOL σου εγγυώνται γενικά και αόριστα "πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο". Ούτε εγγυημένο εύρος ζώνης, ούτε εγγυημένο effective throughput, ούτε ότι δεν θα κάνουν throttling. Επαναλαμβάνω, το θέμα έχει συζητηθεί. Αν δεν βαριέσαι, δες τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα.

2) Όσον αφορά το "ολοι εχουν το δικαιωμα να απολαμβανουν των ιδιων δικαιωματων στη συνδεση τους" και αυτό έχει συζητηθεί (fair use policy). Και πάλι, σε προτρέπω να δεις προηγούμενα μηνύματα όπου καταγράφεται και η διεθνής πρακτική επί του συγκεκριμένου.

Γενικά, δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιος είναι ο λόγος να επανερχόμαστε σε ζητήματα που έχουμε ήδη εξαντλήσει, εκτός κι αν υπάρχουν νέες πληροφορίες, νέες απόψεις ή νέα επιχειρήματα επ' αυτών.




> Θεϊκό το παράδειγμα σου! Αλίμονο σε όποιον καταλάβω ότι είναι πάνω στο λεωφορείο και πάει για καφέ, ενώ εγώ πάω σε δουλειά και δεν μπορώ να επιβιβαστώ!  
> 
> Στην HOL βρέθηκα πριν μερικούς μήνες, όταν για να μαζέψει πελάτες έδινε μέσου του περιοδικού RAM τρίμηνες ΔΩΡΕΑΝ συνδέσεις στα 384.
> Στον πωλητή ειδικά είχα τονίσει ότι παρόλο που ήταν σαν εταιρία ακριβότερη από άλλες δυο (altec-forthnet), θα προτιμήσω την HOL γιατί στο διάστημα της δωρεάν συνδρομής, δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα κι έτσι με κέρδισε σαν πελάτη και μάλιστα επηρέασα έναν φίλο μου να πάρει πακέτο της. Μάλιστα προσπάθησε να πείσει κι εμένα να πάρω πακέτο της εταιρίας, γιατί όπως είπε, τα χρήματα που πληρώνω στον οτε για την γραμμή (512 τότε) συν τον πάροχο, μου έβγαινε διπλάσια από το να έχω σύνδεση 1024 με το πακέτο τους. Δικαιώνομαι σήμερα, όταν του απάντησα τότε, ότι προτιμώ να έχω την επιλογή του πάροχου, γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πως μπορεί να την πατήσεις με τα μεγάλα χρονικά συμβόλαια.
> 
> *Προς το παρον και μεχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα με την HOL, εγώ θα αποχαιρετίσω την εταιρία στις 23/11 και αν δεν έχουμε νεότερα μέχρι τις 16/1/07 θα την αποχαιρετίσει κι ο πελάτης τους «mayroi» (αφού μας διαβάζουν όπως λέτε μερικοί, ας ξέρουν και ποιοι θα τους αποχαιρετίσουν)* 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ: αντί να τα βάζετε με τους προμηθευτές πετρελαίου σας στην κακοκαιρία, όταν δεν προλαβαίνουν να σας εξυπηρετήσουν, να τα βάζετε μ’ αυτούς που καταναλώνουν μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες και τυχαίνει να περνούν μαζί με σας την ίδια μέρα. Και έλεος δηλαδή, μην ζητάτε να πάρουν μεγαλύτερα βυτιοφόρα, για να εξυπηρετηθείτε εσείς, ζητήστε από τους άλλους καταναλωτές να καίνε λιγότερο πετρέλαιο για να σας προλαβαίνουν όλους!!!
> ...


Έφερες το ατυχές παράδειγμα του πετρελαίου, το οποίο ίσως να καθυστερήσει να έρθει σε περίοδο κακοκαιρίας, για προφανείς λόγους, αλλά θα έρθει. Με καθυστέρηση μερικών ωρών ή και 1 ίσως και 2 ημερών σε ακραίες καταστάσεις. Το παράδειγμά σου είναι άτοπο για τον εξής λόγο: το διαθέσιμο πετρέλαιο στα βενζινάδικα επαρκεί για να τροφοδοτήσει τις κατοικίες. Ακόμα κι αν σ' ένα βενζινάδικο τελειώσει το πετρέλαιο, θα ανεφοδιασεθί άμεσα. Στην δε περίπτωση του bandwidth, αν φτάνουμε συχνά σε επίπεδα χρήσης των γραμμών εξωτερικού 100% επειδή 50 χρηστες της HOL προσπαθούν να μεταφορτώσουν την τελευταία ταινία της Lara Croft ή οτιδήποτε άλλο από τα P2P τότε, ακόμα κι αν η HOL είναι πρόθυμη να κάνει αναβαθμίσες των γραμμών, θα πάρει αρκετές εβδομάδες η ιστορία. Η συνέπεια προφανής...

Να σου πω ποιο παράδειγμα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσεις; Αυτό της λειψυδρίας. Την τελευταλία φορά που αντιμετωπίσαμε φαινόμενα λειψυδρίας, αν έβλεπες κάποιον να είναι σπάταλος με το νερό χωρίς λόγο (μαζικά P2P downloads), θα σε ενοχλούσε; Δεδομένης της κρισιμότητας του προβλήματος τότε, αν και το νερό είναι κάτι στο οποίο πρέπει ΟΛΟΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ, δεν θα του έκανες παρατήρηση;

----------


## zorg

Εαν κάναμε μια αιτηση στην ένωση καταναλωτών και λέγαμε το πρόβλημα που έχει δημιουργήσει η HOL θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε κάτι? Αν μερικοί πιστευουν οτι αυτό που εχει κάνει η HOL είναι σωστό τότε όλες οι άλλες εταιρείες που δεν το κάνουν αυτό στους πελάτες τους (otenet,forthnet,tellas,altec)  είναι παράνομες και καταχραστές του bandwith. Δεν καταλαβα τώρα θυμήθηκε η HOL να σώσει το ελληνικό Internet που έβγαλε τις προσφορές που με 10-20 euro  το μήνα σου προσφέρει γρήγορο internet και πέσαμε στη παγίδα αρκετοί που τους έληγε κάποιο άλλο πακέτο ή δεν ήθελαν να δεσμευονται με συμβόλαια. Ποιος είπε οτι τα P2P κλπ είναι παράνομα αν είναι να τα κλείσουν ή ας το κάνουν όπως το Kazaa να πληρώνεις. Ετσι οπως τα εχει κάνει ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορει να αλλάζει ο καθένας provider απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη αλλά απο τον ένα μήνα και βάλε στον αλλο(1 μήνα για τη διακοπή και αλλο τόσο για την ενεργοποήση σε άλλον εκτός αν δεν θες να χάσεις το port soy και να περιμένεις άλλο τόσο).  Aσ το φτιάξει αυτό το πρόβλημα ο ΟΤΕ και σας λέω εγώ πως θα αλλάζουν οι χρήστες εταιρείες απο τη μια μέρα στην άλλη. Επιτέλους ας πάρει μια επίσημη θέση η εταιρεία και  ας μας πει  no more  P2P , θα κατέβάζουμε μόνο απο FTp κλπ.

----------


## pelasgian

> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Το πιο σωστό θα ήταν να μην είχαν κατεβάσει τις τιμές τόσο χαμηλά, για να προσελκύσουν νέους χρήστες. Θα έπρεπε να κρατήσουν τις παλιότερες, υψηλότερες, τιμές προκειμένου να κρατήσουν σταθερή την εισροή χρηστών και να έχουν την χρονική και οικονομική ευχέρεια για αύξηση του bandwidth με το εξωτερικό.


Τις τιμές πρέπει να τις κατεβάσουν, λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν τον ανταγωνισμό, εκείνο που πρέπει να βάλουν όριο είναι το πόσους θα εγγράφουν. Να κάνεις αίτηση (χωρίς να έχεις πληρώσει) και να σου λέει: «λόγω φόρτου δικτύου και εν αναμονή των αναβαθμίσεων δεν μπορούμε να σας εξυπηρετήσουμε πριν τη τάδε του μηνός, έχουμε μεν πόρτα, αλλά δεν έχουμε διαθέσιμο bandwidth». Τη «τάδε του μηνός» να βάζει άλλους τόσους μέσα και να επιτυγχάνει μία σταθερή ποιότητα εντός κάποιων ορίων για αυτούς που έχει.

Επίσης να λέει: «μετά από δύο μήνες, θα βάλω άλλο ένα 512Mbit/s προς τα έξω, το οποίο αντιστοιχεί σε 1000 συνδρομητές, αν εγγραφείτε ΤΩΡΑ σας το δίνω φτηνά, αύριο λιγότερα φτηνά, 10 μέρες πριν ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΑ και 5 μέρες πριν ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΩ», δηλαδή το μοντέλο της EASYJET με τις πτήσεις. Αν δεσμευτείς (και μου τα σκάσεις από νωρίς) ότι θα πετάξεις, σου το χαρίζω!

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να δίνεις ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΕΣ για να προσελκύσεις πελατεία, όταν είσαι στο 100+ του bandwidth σου! Είναι σα να δίνεις στη μισή τιμή εισητήρια αεροπλάνου που είναι γεμάτο! Δε θα φύγουν μόνο οι νέοι πελάτες, θα φύγουν και οι παλιοί. Σα κάτι μπαρ που γινόταν της τρελής, και μετά δε ξαναπάταγε άνθρωπος. 

Δεν πάω σε μπαρ που τους έβαλε ΟΛΟΥΣ μέσα και δεν έχει ένα πολιτισμένο περιβάλλον, ανεξαρτήτως το πόσο φτηνό είναι. Κάποια στιγμή η νοοτροπία της επένδυσης στη βάση χρημάτων που αντλήθηκαν από overbooking πρέπει να σταματήσει. Οι εταιρείες θα πρέπει να κάνουν κάτι ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΟ, να βγάζουν ένα ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ για στήριξη ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΩΝ επενδύσεων, να επενδύουν σε νέο δίκτυο ΠΡΙΝ ξαναβάλουν κιάλλους κοκ. 

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να βάζεις τους πελάτες να τσακώνονται μεταξύ τους γιατί το τσιγάρο του είναι στο ποτό του αλλουνού και γιατί το p2p του ενός ενοχλεί το voip του άλλου και το http του ενός χαλάει το online gaming του άλλου. 

Εδώ όλη στην αρπαχτή είναι. Σαν τα πλοία που βάζαν μία εποχή τους διπλούς, τους αφήναν και μεσοπέλαγα και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος. Λίγο σεβασμός στο πελάτη ρε παιδιά!

----------


## jldinfo

> Εαν κάναμε μια αιτηση στην ένωση καταναλωτών και λέγαμε το πρόβλημα που έχει δημιουργήσει η HOL θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε κάτι? Αν μερικοί πιστευουν οτι αυτό που εχει κάνει η HOL είναι σωστό τότε όλες οι άλλες εταιρείες που δεν το κάνουν αυτό στους πελάτες τους (otenet,forthnet,tellas,altec)  είναι παράνομες και καταχραστές του bandwith. Δεν καταλαβα τώρα θυμήθηκε η HOL να σώσει το ελληνικό Internet που έβγαλε τις προσφορές που με 10-20 euro  το μήνα σου προσφέρει γρήγορο internet και πέσαμε στη παγίδα αρκετοί που τους έληγε κάποιο άλλο πακέτο ή δεν ήθελαν να δεσμευονται με συμβόλαια. Ποιος είπε οτι τα P2P κλπ είναι παράνομα αν είναι να τα κλείσουν ή ας το κάνουν όπως το Kazaa να πληρώνεις. Ετσι οπως τα εχει κάνει ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορει να αλλάζει ο καθένας provider απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη αλλά απο τον ένα μήνα και βάλε στον αλλο(1 μήνα για τη διακοπή και αλλο τόσο για την ενεργοποήση σε άλλον εκτός αν δεν θες να χάσεις το port soy και να περιμένεις άλλο τόσο).  Aσ το φτιάξει αυτό το πρόβλημα ο ΟΤΕ και σας λέω εγώ πως θα αλλάζουν οι χρήστες εταιρείες απο τη μια μέρα στην άλλη. Επιτέλους ας πάρει μια επίσημη θέση η εταιρεία και  ας μας πει  no more  P2P , θα κατέβάζουμε μόνο απο FTp κλπ.


Σχολιάζοντας μόνο αυτό που είπες ότι τα P2P δεν είναι παράνομα, σου θυμίζω ότι έχουμε ήδη αναφερθεί σε αυτό και έχουμε συμφωνήσει (απ' ότι φαίνεται) ότι δεν μας αφορά εμάς (τους χρήστες). Ίσως να είναι παράνομο (γι' αυτόν που κατεβάζει λογισμικό χωρίς άδεια χρήσης). Επίσης ίσως να βρεθεί εκτεθειμένος ο ISP του. Εμάς, όμως, τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αν είναι παράνομο ή όχι. Είναι πρόβλημα του χρήστη που ενεργεί τοιουτοτρόπως (ίσως και του ISP του), αν όντως είναι παράνομα. Στο παρόν νήμα έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει να ανακαλύψουμε αν κάποιοι χρήστες εκτελούν παράνομες ενέργειες στο Διαδίκτυο, σωστά;




> Πάντως για να είμαι δίκαιος, άσχετα αν έχω πάρει την απόφαση να την «κάνω» από την HOL, αυτήν την στιγμή όλα είναι καλά με την σύνδεση, το μουλάρι πετάει, σερφάρω άνετα. Αν ναι, παίρνω και στέλνω άνετα κι email.  
> Θα αλλάξω την απόφαση μου να φύγω, μόνο αν η HOL πάρει επίσημα θέση στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.


Ερώτηση: Από σήμερα άφησαν ξανά ελεύθερο το P2P όπως μας ανέφερες κι εσύ αλλά και άλλοι. Τώρα το traffic (input) στα τρία international seabones είναι κοντά στο 100%. Είχε δει κανείς εχθές το βράδυ και εχθές το πρωί ("κομμένο" δεν ήταν το p2p εχθές :Wink:  τι traffic υπήρχε στα τρία international seabones;

----------


## ludist

> Αυτο κανω εγω συνηθως οταν θελω να σερφαρω.Κοβω μονος μου τα τορεντς στα 20kb/s και αφηνω τα υπολοιπα για να σερφαρω ανετα.Οταν τελειωσω το σερφινγκ ξαναβγαζω τον κοφτη.Και δεν νομιζω οτι το κανω μονο εγω ή εσυ.Καθω νοημων ον και χρηστης το κανει οταν θελει καποια στιγμη να σερφαρει με ανεση χωρις ομως να σταματησει οτι κατεβαζει.


Μία διόρθωση. Δεν κάνουμε το ίδιο, δεν κατάλαβες τί έγραψα, επειδή αγνόησες μία λέξη και σε μπέρδεψε το παράδειγμά μου. Σου εφιστώ την προσοχή στην λέξη "βιάζομαι". Έγραψα όταν δεν βιάζομαι βάζω κόφτη. Σπάνια βιάζομαι, γι' αυτό και σπάνια κατεβάζω σε full speed.

Τώρα αν σκέφτεσαι το ρεύμα που καταναλώνει ο υπολογιστή σου (ή βιάζεσαι) και τα βάζεις να κατεβαίνουν γρήγορα. Πάω πάσο, έχεις δίκιο.

Για το ζήτημα της κατανάλωσης ρεύματος, προτιμώ ένα παλιό μηχάνημα για κατεβαστήρι. Ύσηχο και οικονομικό.

Βιάζομαι = θέλω το 80% της ονομαστικής ταχύτητας (κάποιοι να διαβάσουν για το tcp/ip ώστε να καταλάβουν το φαινόμενο) αντί του 70%. Διότι εξηγήθηκε πολλές φορές ότι αναφερόμαστε σε ΜΙΚΡΗ μείωση και όχι σε υπερβολική. Γι' αυτό σχόλια για τους moderators είναι βλακώδη (εντάξει: "εν βρασμό ψυχής" το δέχομαι), όταν μάλιστα εξαιτίας τους μαθεύτηκε το γεγονός (είδατε πολλά νήματα να βγαίνουν στις ειδήσεις; )

----------


## jldinfo

> Τις τιμές πρέπει να τις κατεβάσουν, λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν τον ανταγωνισμό, εκείνο που πρέπει να βάλουν όριο είναι το πόσους θα εγγράφουν. Να κάνεις αίτηση (χωρίς να έχεις πληρώσει) και να σου λέει: «λόγω φόρτου δικτύου και εν αναμονή των αναβαθμίσεων δεν μπορούμε να σας εξυπηρετήσουμε πριν τη τάδε του μηνός, έχουμε μεν πόρτα, αλλά δεν έχουμε διαθέσιμο bandwidth». Τη «τάδε του μηνός» να βάζει άλλους τόσους μέσα και να επιτυγχάνει μία σταθερή ποιότητα εντός κάποιων ορίων για αυτούς που έχει.
> 
> Επίσης να λέει: «μετά από δύο μήνες, θα βάλω άλλο ένα 512Mbit/s προς τα έξω, το οποίο αντιστοιχεί σε 1000 συνδρομητές, αν εγγραφείτε ΤΩΡΑ σας το δίνω φτηνά, αύριο λιγότερα φτηνά, 10 μέρες πριν ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΑ και 5 μέρες πριν ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΩ», δηλαδή το μοντέλο της EASYJET με τις πτήσεις. Αν δεσμευτείς (και μου τα σκάσεις από νωρίς) ότι θα πετάξεις, σου το χαρίζω!


Αυτό είναι όντως καλή ιδέα αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι μπορεί να λειτουργήσει μόνο στην περίπτωση των προϊόντων και όχι των υπηρεσιών, ιδίως αυτών για τις οποίες πρέπει να πληρώνεις πάγιο σε τακτική βάση. Αν η HOL ακολουθούσε την τακτική που αναφέρεις τότε θα δημιουργούσε πάρα πολλές διαφορετικές τιμές για το ίδιο προϊόν, πράγμα που (α) θα ήταν πολύ δύσκολα διαχειρίσμο από το Λογιστήριο και (β) θα υπήρχε αβεβαιότητα και σύγχηση (τόσο στην HOL αλλά και ανάμεσα στους χρήστες) όσον αφορά στο τι θα πληρώνουν ως μηνιαία συνδρομή όταν λήξει το 6μηνο/12μηνο (προπληρωμένο ή μη) συμβόλαιό τους.

Επιπλέον, ορισμένοι που θα ήθελαν να αποκτήσουν πρόσβαση αλλά δεν τους επέτρεπε προς το παρόν ο ISP, ίσως να κατέφευγαν στον Συνήγορο του Καταναλωτή... Υπάρχει, έχω την εντύπωση, κάποιος σχετικός νόμος (είτε σε διάκριση αναφέρεται είτε σε άρνηση παροχής υπηρεσιών. κανένας δικηγόρος εδώ :Wink: 

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι σε αυτά τα θέματα η αυτορρύθμιση της αγοράς πετυχαίνει ακολουθώντας τους κλασσικούς νόμους προσφοράς και ζήτησης. Αν η ζήτηση είναι μεγάλη (και θέλεις να την μειώσεις για κάποιο λόγο) αυξάνεις την τιμή. Αν η ζήτηση είναι μικρή (και θέλεις να την αυξήσεις) μειώνεις την τιμή.

----------


## opimis

*@jldinfo*
Δεν διάβασες καλά τι έγραψα:



> … *Ξέρω ότι είναι άσχετο το παράδειγμα*, αλλά τι να κάνω, πάλι τα ίδια θα έχουμε φέτος! *Ο καθένας με τον καημό του*!...



Λογικά δεν έπρεπε καν να μπεις στο κόπο να το σχολιάσεις.

----------


## anon

Επειδή διαβάζω δυστυχώς πολλές αηδίες, συγνώμη για την έκφραση, καιρός να πούμε μερικές αλήθειες....

*1) Είπαμε ότι η κίνηση όπως την έκανε η HOL είνα κατακριτέα. Τέρμα με αυτό.*


2) Για τους υπολοίπους που θέλουν συνεχώς να παίζουν με ταχύτητες μισθωμένου, ρε λεβέντες, βάλτε τον ευατό σας στην θέση του παρόχου. Και ας πάρουμε συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, να μην μιλάμε κουτουρού.... 

Ας πάρουμε την 4ΝΕΤ. Είχα διαβάσει για 40,000 χρήστες adsl πριν  κάποιο καιρό βέβαια, και ακόμη ας κανουμε την υπόθεση ότι όλοι είναι 384 (μιλάμε προ αναβάθμισης για να φανεί ακόμη περισσότερο αυτό που θέλω να πώ). 384 * 40.000 = 14,5Gbps... Μάλιστα φίλοι, 14.5Gbps.... 

Λοιπόν αυτά τα 14,5Gbps προκειμένου όλοι ναχουν ταχύτητα ως μισθωμένου, κοστίζει μόνο στον ΟΤΕ (ΟΚΣΥΑ2) 14,5 * 20.000 = 290.000 ευρώ / μήνα (μόνο η ΟΚΣΥΑ2 έτσι). δηλαδή αναλογικά για κάθε ADSL γραμμή αντιστοιχεί 7,25 ευρώ μόνο... Μόνο ΟΚΣΥΑ2, χωρίς να μιλήσουμε κόστος για διεθνή, για ΑΙΧ, για διοικητικό και τεχνικό προσωπικό, εξοπλισμό, συμβόλαια κλπ κλπ.... Δεν βγαίνει ρε παιδιά.. 

Ετσι θα πρέπει ναχει λιγότερες ΟΚΣΥΑ, και όχι για 14.5GB Μέχρι τώρα ο ΟΤΕ είχε 1/20 contention ratio οπότε δεν είχε νόημα ο πάροχος ναχει περισσότερο bw... Eιχε επίσης το 1/20 των ταχυτήτων. Με το διπλασιασμό, *έπρεπε κάθε πάροχος να διπλασιάσει τις ταχύτητες άμεσα.* 

Συνεχίζοντας το παράδειγμα για την 4ΝΕΤ, η οποία έχει 3,5GBps με έξω, όμως απο αυτά τα 1,5Gbps είναι για τα μισθωμένα κλπ. Αρα έχει 2Gbps για ADSL και dialup. τι σημαίνει ρε παιδιά αυτό; 2Gbps / 40.000 = 52Kbps.... Μάλιστα, τόσο αντιστοιχεί σε κάθε ADSL. Εαν πάρουμε υπόψη και τις dialup που είναι ενεργές κάθε στιγμή, ο αριθμός αυτό είναι μικρότερος.... 

Το ίδιο πάνω-κάτω ισχύει σε όλους τους παρόχους. Δεν σας αρέσει ένας πάροχος; Σταματήστε τους παληκαρισμούς, ειδικά εφόσον δεν μπορείτε να δικαιωθείτε πουθενά, μα πουθενά, δυστυχώς.... 

Αλλάξτε πάροχο.. 

Τώρα εαν έχουν κάνει όλοι καρτέλ, και λίγο - πολύ όλοι πουλάνε το ίδιο, υπάρχουν και τα μισθωμένα, μοιραζόμενα μεταξύ μας όπως είπα πολύ πιο πριν (είναι φοβερό, έλλειψα ένα 24ωρο, και περάσανε 10 σελίδες ποστς)...


ΥΓ. Συμφωνώ ότι το πλήρες κόψιμο των π2π (θαλεγα μόνο για τα torrents), καιει και πολλά χλωρά. Θα μπορούσαν να κόψουν τα διάφορα ζωντανά μόνο (μουλάρια, γαιδούρια κλπ) καθώς και κατι λεμόνια και πάει λέγοντας... 

Οσο για τα torrents θα μπορούσαν απλως να προσδιορίσουν κάποια προτεροποίηση... 

Πέραν αυτών, θεωρώ το καλύτερο να υπάρχει πακέτο με cap στην ίδια ταχύτητα και με προτεραιότητα έναντι των unlimited και τα δύο με ίδια τιμή (η γνώμη μου έτσι; ). Πχ 1024 unlimited και 1024 με cap λογικό πχ 15GB. Με 15GB τον μήνα, κατεβάζεις και distributions και άλλα νόμιμα χωρίς πρόβλημα.... Και όλοι (νομίζω) θα είναι ευχαριστημένοι...

----------


## pelasgian

> Αυτό είναι όντως καλή ιδέα αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι μπορεί να λειτουργήσει μόνο στην περίπτωση των προϊόντων και όχι των υπηρεσιών, ιδίως αυτών για τις οποίες πρέπει να πληρώνεις πάγιο σε τακτική βάση. Αν η HOL ακολουθούσε την τακτική που αναφέρεις τότε θα δημιουργούσε πάρα πολλές διαφορετικές τιμές για το ίδιο προϊόν, πράγμα που (α) θα ήταν πολύ δύσκολα διαχειρίσμο από το Λογιστήριο και (β) θα υπήρχε αβεβαιότητα και σύγχηση (τόσο στην HOL αλλά και ανάμεσα στους χρήστες) όσον αφορά στο τι θα πληρώνουν ως μηνιαία συνδρομή όταν λήξει το 6μηνο/12μηνο (προπληρωμένο ή μη) συμβόλαιό τους.


Μιλάω για προπληρωμένα.

Πώς είναι η easyjet; (που επίσης είναι υπηρεσία πτήσης από Αθήνα Luton από τάδε ώρα έως τάδε ώρα :Wink:   Ε, το ίδιο και με τις συνδρομές:
συνδρομή 1Mbit από 1 Σεπτ μέχρι 1 Φεβ με ΕΓΓΥΗΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ Η ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΙΣΩ,κάνει:
500€ αν τη ΠΡΟΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙΣ 25 Αυγούστου.
300€ αν τη ΠΡΟΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙΣ 1 Αυγούστου.
200€ αν τη ΠΡΟΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙΣ 1 Ιουλίου.
100€ αν τη ΠΡΟΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙΣ 1 Ιουνίου. 
και η τιμή να διαμορφώνεται από τη ζήτηση. Δηλαδή να καλύπτει με τα 3/4 των θέσεων τα έξοδά της και το 1/4 να είναι ΚΑΘΑΡΟ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΤΣΕΠΟΥΛΑ ΤΟΥΣ, το οποίο να το «χτυπάνε» όσο τους πληρώνουν (βασικά, το όριο είναι οι τιμές του ανταγωνισμού).

Ο τεράστιος, ασύλληπτος, «μπράβο το παλικάρι», Χατζηιωάννου, ΑΥΤΟ κάνει με τα αεροπλάνα του και γι'αυτό τις «παραδοσιακές» τις έχει στείλει ΣΠΙΤΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ και δεν πετάει ΠΟΤΕ μα ΠΟΤΕ μα ΠΟΤΕ ΑΔΕΙΟΣ. Εκείνη η BA θέλει να στείλει τους δολοφόνους. 

Και αν μη τι άλλο, ο Κόκκαλης έχει και τα λεφτά και τα @@ και το μυαλό να επιχειρήσει ένα no frills στην Ελλάδα αναφορικά με το internet. (Σας έχω πει ότι ψάχνω για καλύτερη δουλειά αυτό το καιρό, δεν είναι; έχω κιάλλες ιδέες!  :Laughing: )

----------


## Sebu

> Ένας παροχέας που θέλει να δώσει ΕΜΦΑΣΗ στη ποιότητα των παρεχομενων υπηρεσιών, δεν κάνει overbooking. Κρατάει τη ποιότητα σταθερή και κάνει αναβάθμιση το δίκτυό του, όταν μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει στις ανάγκες των χρηστών, ΤΟΤΕ ξαναγράφει χρήστες. ΔΕΝ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΧΡΗΣΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΟΥΝ.


Θυμασαι ποτε στην Ελλαδα Πελασγε να νοιαστηκε κανεις για την ποιοτητα???Παντα μετρο συγκρισης ολων μας ηταν η ποσοτητα.Και εκει ειναι που την παταμε.Στο μεγεθος.Ακουει ο αλλος 4mbit γραμμη και πεφτει με το κεφαλι μεσα.Δεν σκεφτηκε οτι η "ποιοτητα" μπορει να ειναι χαλια.Τον νοιαζει να λεει οτι εχει 4mbit γραμμη.Και μετα να κλαιγεται.Δεν σκεφτεται κανεις μας οτι καλυτερα 1mbit αλλα στο φουλ και ποιοτικα παρα 4mbit ονομαστικα και στην κοροιδια.
Το θεμα ειναι ποσοι χρηστες της HOL θα φυγουν αν συνεχισει να κανει αυτο που κανει.Γιατι καλη η γκρινια και οι 27 σελιδες ποστ αλλα στο δια ταυτα???Θα ενδιαφερθει κανενας χρηστης για την ποιοτητα της υπηρεσιας που πληρωνει και παιρνει ή στο τελος ολοι τζαμπα μαγκες και αφου θα τα εχουν πει εδω μεσα και θα εχουν ξεσπασει θα πουνε δεν βαριεσαι,και που να παω ολοι ιδιοι ειναι???Γιατι αν δεν κανουν κατι τοτε δινουν τροφη σε πολιτικες και τακτικες τυπου HOL και καθε HOL.





> Στην Αγγλία τα λεωφορεία έχουν εισπράκτορα, περνάει το λεωφορείο από μία στάση και σου λέει «five only», ώστε στην επόμενη να μην πάει ΤΙΓΚΑ και δε μπορεί να πάρει κόσμο.


Και το θεωρεις σωστο αυτο??Για μενα ειναι μεγα λαθος.Δεν ειναι λογικη αυτη, οι 5 πρωτοι μονο οι υπολοιποι τον λουτσο.Η λυση η σωστη και ποιοτικη αφου νοιαζεσαι για την ποιοτητα ειναι να βαλουν παραπανω λεωφορεια και σε τακτα δρομολογια ωστε να μπορουν να απορροφουν την επιβατικη κινηση.Γιατι με την λογικη των Αγγλικων λεωφορειων καλα κανει η HOL και κοβει τα p2p.Σου λεει μονο οι επιβατες με μικρες αποσκευες.Οι υπολοιποι ξεφορτωθειτε τα περιττα αλλιως με τα ποδια (δλδ με 8kb/s στα τορρεντς).
Αυτο ομως δεν ειναι σωστο.Θα πρεπει να βαλει πιο πολλα λεωφορεια και σε τακτα δρομολογια(δλδ μεγαλυτερο διαθεσιμο bandwidth) ωστε να επιβιβαστουν ολοι οι επιβατες.

Φανταζεσαι στην Ελλαδα να ελεγε ο οδηγος της ΕΘΕΛ τερμα μαγκες οχι αλλοι πιτταραμε.Θα τον ειχανε λιντσαρει οσοι θα μενανε εκτος λεωφορειου.

Για αυτο οι Αγγλοι με αυτη τη λογικη στα λεωφορεια εχουν Fair Use τακτικες στις ADSL συνδεσεις τους.Ενω εμεις ως γνησιοι Μεσογειοι ειμαστε πιο χυμα και στα λεωφορεια και στη DSL  :Razz:  .

Μηπως τελικα δεν ειναι ο στρατος μικρογραφια της κοινωνιας αλλα ειναι η ADSL κοινοτητα???  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## pelasgian

> Πέραν αυτών, θεωρώ το καλύτερο να υπάρχει πακέτο με cap στην ίδια ταχύτητα και με προτεραιότητα έναντι των unlimited και τα δύο με ίδια τιμή (η γνώμη μου έτσι; ). Πχ 1024 unlimited και 1024 με cap λογικό πχ 15GB. Με 15GB τον μήνα, κατεβάζεις και distributions και άλλα νόμιμα χωρίς πρόβλημα.... Και όλοι (νομίζω) θα είναι ευχαριστημένοι...


Υπάρχει και καλύτερο:
«αν δεν ξεπεράσεις τα 15 αυτό το μήνα, τον άλλο μήνα σου δίνω 2Mbit, αρκεί και εκεί να μην ξεπεράσεις τα 15». Οπότε ο χρήστης θα αναρωτιέται: «χρειάζομαι να κατεβάζω σαβούρες ΤΩΡΑ, ή να είμαι εγκρατής, ώστε τον άλλο μήνα να κατεβάζω ΠΑΝΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ και όταν το ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ». 

Δεν μου αρέσει το μοντέλο μαστίγιο, τα σιχαίνομαι. Εμένα μου αρέσουν τα μοντέλα καρότα.

----------


## Spanos

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό έχει σχέση αλλα εδω και καιρό έχω:

*έντονο πρόβλημα στις συνομιλίες μου στο MSN με συνδρομητές της HOL. Τα μηνύματα που στέλνω και μου στέλνουν δεν μπορουν να παραδοθούν με αποτέλεσμα να είναι αδύνατη η μεταξύ μας συνομιλία.*

Σήμερα ολα δουλέυουν ρολόι στο MSN και μιλάμε κανονικά δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι σχετικό με αυτό που είπαν κάποιοι οτι η HOL έκλεισε σήμερα το σύστημα throttling και αν αυτό δημιουργεί προβλήματα σε άλλες υπηρεσίες όταν εφαρμόζεται.

----------


## Wonderland

> Ποιος ο λογος να εχεις μεγαλη γραμμη αν δεν κανεις download? .....


Παιδιά, αυτό τα λέει όλα, τα υπόλοιπα -αν και ενδιαφέροντα- είναι μάλλον ασήμαντες λεπτομέρειες για τη συγκεκριμένη υπόθεση. To Upload/Download ratio των συνηθισμένων / δημοφιλών συνδέσεων *A*dsl και οι φανταχτερές διαφημίσεις των ISP, άραγε πού παραπέμπουν; Σε ταχύτερα browsing / e-mail send-receive / voIP?
Μάλλον όχι...
Δε θέλει/μπορεί η HOL? Οκ, έχει ήδη λάβει από εμένα ειδοποίηση διακοπής, όπως είμαι σίγουρος και πολλές ακόμη, αυτήν την περίοδο.

----------


## Sebu

Δειτε ρε παιδια τις διαφημισεις της HOL στον ηλεκτρονικο τυπο και τις τηλεορασεις.Σου δινει λεει ιντερνετ για να ενημερωνεσαι,να κατεβαζεις ταινιες,να μιλας με αλλους σε ολο τον κοσμο.

Δεν σου λεει πουθενα οτι η ταινια θα κατεβει με το maximum της ταχυτητας  :Razz:  

Ουτε οτι η επικοινωνια μεσω Voip θα ειναι απροβληματιστη.Σου λεει θα μιλας.Τωρα αν θα ειναι σαν να μιλας σε Walkie Talkie αλλουνου παπα ευαγγελιο  :Whistle:  

Οποτε δεν υπαρχει λογος να το ζαλιζουμε αλλο το θεμα.Οσοι νιωθουν θιγμενοι ας διακοψουν τη συνδρομη τους.Αν και δεν νομιζω οτι οσοι εχουν πακετο μπορουν ευκολα να το κανουν γιατι θα χασουν την πορτα.Οι αοριστου ισως να μπορουν να βρουν και αλλου καλυτερα αν νιωθουν θιγμενοι.

----------


## Gordito

1)*Καλα κανει και κοβει τα p2p*. Δεν εχω HOL αλλα επιμενω
2)*Καλα κανει και κοβει τα p2p*
Το 90% του υλικου που διακινειται εκει μεσα ειναι παρανομο. 
Αν κοβει γενικα πακετα/downloads δεν ξερω(δεν εχω HOL),θα ηταν πολυ λαθος ομως. 
Επισης λαθος ειναι που παιρνουν γραμμες για 5 και τις δινουν σε 10.Αλλα καποιος θα επρεπε να τα ελγχει αυτα

----------


## Stardusted

> Όταν πρωτοδιάβασα το παρόν, πριν ακόμα ο cosmos την τεκμηριώσει και μπεί ώς "είδηση" δεν το κρύβω ότι τσαντίστηκα και εγώ, ως χρήστης HOL (πάντως όχι με πολυετή συμβόλαια - όποτε γουστάρω φεύγω).
> 
> Όμως, η ψύχραιμη λογική λέει ότι ΚΑΛΑ κάνει η HOL. ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να το κάνουν όλοι. ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να αναγκαστούν οι πάροχοι (που είναι όλοι άθλιοι, από τον πρώτο μέχρι τον τελευταίο και ξεπουλάνε γυναίκα και παιδιά κάνοντας overselling) να βάλουν πακέτα με κάποιου είδους utilization / fair use ή όπως αλλιώς θέλετε να το πείτε. ΜΑΚΑΡΙ, γιατι μόνο έτσι θα είμαστε όλοι ευχαριστημένοι - και εμείς και οι πάροχοι που θα προσφέρουν καλύτερες υπηρεσίες.
> 
> Αν εσείς νομίζετε ότι με 30-40 ευρώ το μήνα, αποκτήσατε το δικαίωμα να κατεβάσετε όλο το internet, πάσχετε από στερητικό σύνδρομο και καλά θα κάνετε να το κοιτάξετε πρώτα πριν προσβάλλετε τους υπόλοιπους (με χαρακτηρισμούς "αν έχουν ακόμα μυαλό" και "politically correct")
> 
> Όλοι εσείς που φωνάζετε, καλά θα κάνετε να συγκρατηθείτε γιατί αυτό που κάνει σήμερα η HOL, αύριο θα το κάνουν οι άλλοι. Αν θέλετε, φύγετε από την HOL άμεσα (τόσο το καλύτερο για εμάς που θα μείνουμε, και που το internet σημαίνει πολλά παραπάνω πράγματα από warez και xxx) αλλά προβλέπω ότι σε 6-12 μήνες, με την παρούσα συμπεριφορά σας, δεν θα έχετε που να πάτε...
> 
> Άντε, σβού σε άλλους παρόχους. Αφήστε εμάς τους politically correct να χαρούμε την ανελευθερία του internet!


Εισαι απαραδεκτος και δεν σου επιτρεπω ως χρηστης διαφορετικης φυσης απο την δικη σου, που κατεβαζει αλλα ΟΧΙ τσοντες και warez, να με βαζεις σε μια τετοια κατηγορια, δηλαδη ειναι απο την μια οι Καλοι που κανουν browsing και το ιντερνετ σημαινει πολλα παραπανω (δηλαδη ?) και εμεις οι Κακοι που ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ να κατεβαζουμε κι ολλας, αλλα φυσικα μονο τσοντες ε και warez.

Αφου το λες εσυ ετσι θα ειναι. Οσο για το ποιος εχει συνδρομο και προβλημα δεν θα απαντησω στις αναφορες σου σε εμενα, γιατι δεν νομιζω πως αξιζει. 

Ειναι τοσο αυθερετος ο τροπος που πας να περασεις τα δικα σου ως συκα και τα δικα μας ως καρυδια, που απλα δεν μπορει να τον αντικρουσει κανεις. Ειναι σαν να μην θελεις να απαντησεις σε αυτα που εχω γραψει και εγω και αλλοι, Κακοι.

Κριμα και παλι. Για μενα αυτο που εσεις τοσο πολυ θελετε (!) ειναι καταντια για το διαδυκτιο. 

ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ για να μην τρελαθουμε ολοι μαζι, ποσο bandwidth πια περνει το browsing και τι ακριβως θελετε να μας πειτε ? Οτι δεν εχετε αρκετο ? Οτι δεν εχουμε αρκετο ? Οτι θελετε να ειμαστε λιγοτερο ισοι απο εσας ? Εγω δηλαδη με 40-50e τον μηνα δεν μπορω να κατεβασω αυτα που θελω, ΕΣΥ γιατι μπορεις να παρεις τα mail σου ?

ΛΕΕΙ επιτελους στο συμβολαιο σας πως η HOL και η καθε HOL μεσω του adsl της σας παρεχει την δυνατοτητα να βλεπεται τα mail σας ? ΑΝΤΕ ΦΕΡΤΕ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ.

Το εχουμε χασει ολοι, αλλα εσεις πιο πολυ.

----------


## Gordito

ρε StarDusted χωρις να θελω να δωσω δικιο στον Dtheo απαντησε μου:
Eιναι το 90% του υλικου που διακινηται σε p2p παρανομο ή οχι? 
αυτο δεν κοβει η HOL? 
Ειναι λαθος?


Υ.Γ Λαθος ειναι που παιρνει γραμμες για 5 και τις δινει σε 10. Αλλα και σε 5 να τις εδινε εγω παλι δικιο θα της εδινα να εκοβε p2p.

Υ.Γ. Μιλας με καποιον που εχει κατεβασει 100GB το τελευταιο πενταμηνο. :Wink:   Δεν παει να πει ομως οτι αυτο θα γινεται εσαει

----------


## pelasgian

> ρε StarDusted χωρις να θελω να δωσω δικιο στον Dtheo απαντησε μου:
> Eιναι το 90% του υλικου που διακινηται σε p2p παρανομο ή οχι? 
> αυτο δεν κοβει η HOL? 
> Ειναι λαθος?


Το δικό μου δεν είναι. Είναι 100% νόμιμο. Κατεβάζω διανομές Linux live cds και ό,τι άλλο θεωρώ πώς είναι νόμιμο. Αν η HOL θέλει να κόψει το παράνομο υλικό να κόψει ΑΥΤΟ, όχι τα νόμιμα p2p. Το γεγονός ότι το μαχαίρι μπορεί να σκοτώσει και ανθρώπους, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα έχω μαχαίρι για να καθαρίσω τη πατάτα μου. 

Μάλιστα, όχι μόνο δεν κατεβάζω ασταμάτητα, αλλά πολλές φορές ΚΛΕΙΝΩ το router. Θα το εκτιμούσα αν επιβράβευε χρήστες σαν και εμένα (που δεν σκίζουν τη σύνδεσή τους) ώστε να δώσει κίνητρα ΟΡΘΗΣ και ΟΡΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ χρήσης, παρά να μαστιγώνει το σύνολο των χρηστών. 

Να σου πει: «κοίτα, απεριόριστο είναι, κατέβασε ό,τι θες, αν όμως δείξεις εγκράτεια, δεν κατεβάσεις συνεχώς, τον άλλο μήνα θα σου δώσω δωράκι διπλασιασμό, αν έχεις μείνει σε μένα 1 χρόνο, θα σου δώσω και 3 μήνες τσάμπα, αν είσαι συνέχεια σε μένα, θα σου κάνω ειδική τιμή κλπ».

----------


## costaorf

Ρε παιδιά γιατί τσακώνεστε; Πληρώνουμε το ακριβότερο internet στον πολιτισμένο κόσμο και πρέπει και να τσακωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας για το τί χρήση κάνει ο καθένας;
Σε λίγο θα παρακολουθούνε και το τί κάνουμε στα κρεββάτια με τις γυναίκες (ή τις άλλες) μας για να αναλύουνε και το τί calories παράγονται ώστε να συνυπολογίζονται στην υποθετική κατανάλωση πετρελαίου που πρέπει να κάνουμε....
Το internet δεν είναι ούτε νερό (που εξαντλείται) ούτε πετρέλαιο. Είναι ένας χώρος ελευθερίας (έτσι ήταν τουλάχιστον όταν πρωτομπήκα πριν από 12 και πλέον χρόνια) στον οποίο όλοι έχουν δικαίωμα. Τα δεδομένα πολλαπλασιάζονται και η ανάπτυξη της ανθρώπινης γνώσης συνεχίζεται.
Το ότι ο πάροχος παρέχει σύνδεση με το internet δεν του δίνει το δικαίωμα να αποφασίζει (ποιός :Wink:  για το ποιό είναι το fair play (τί είναι αυτό :Wink:  κάποιου χρήτη (και πόσο σημαντικός είναι αυτός :Wink: .
Αν το κάνει, αυτό σημαίνει ότι κάποιες δυνατότητες που παρέχει το ίδιο το internet έρχονται "μειωμένες" για κάποιον που πληρώνει κανονικά όπως όλοι. Πρόκειται δηλαδή για μειωμένες υπηρεσίες που κανείς δεν πρέπει να θέλει χωρίς τουλάχιστον ανάλογη μείωση και της τιμής πρόσβασης.

Υ.Γ. Το μήνυμα δεν αναφέρεται σε κανέναν προσωπικά. Δεν σας γνωρίζω και δεν με γνωρίζετε.

----------


## Gordito

> Το δικό μου δεν είναι. Είναι 100% νόμιμο. Κατεβάζω διανομές Linux live cds και ό,τι άλλο θεωρώ πώς είναι νόμιμο...


Δε διαφωνω.
Κατεβαζεις καθε μερα διανομες?
Κατεβαζουν ολοι διανομες?
Ανηκεις στο 5-10% που _δεν_ κατεβαζει παρανομο υλικο(και πολλους λεω)?

----------


## DoS

> Τις τιμές πρέπει να τις κατεβάσουν, λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν τον ανταγωνισμό, εκείνο που πρέπει να βάλουν όριο είναι το πόσους θα εγγράφουν. Να κάνεις αίτηση (χωρίς να έχεις πληρώσει) και να σου λέει: «λόγω φόρτου δικτύου και εν αναμονή των αναβαθμίσεων δεν μπορούμε να σας εξυπηρετήσουμε πριν τη τάδε του μηνός, έχουμε μεν πόρτα, αλλά δεν έχουμε διαθέσιμο bandwidth». Τη «τάδε του μηνός» να βάζει άλλους τόσους μέσα και να επιτυγχάνει μία σταθερή ποιότητα εντός κάποιων ορίων για αυτούς που έχει.
> 
> Επίσης να λέει: «μετά από δύο μήνες, θα βάλω άλλο ένα 512Mbit/s προς τα έξω, το οποίο αντιστοιχεί σε 1000 συνδρομητές, αν εγγραφείτε ΤΩΡΑ σας το δίνω φτηνά, αύριο λιγότερα φτηνά, 10 μέρες πριν ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΑ και 5 μέρες πριν ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΩ», δηλαδή το μοντέλο της EASYJET με τις πτήσεις. Αν δεσμευτείς (και μου τα σκάσεις από νωρίς) ότι θα πετάξεις, σου το χαρίζω!
> 
> Δεν είναι δυνατόν να δίνεις ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΕΣ για να προσελκύσεις πελατεία, όταν είσαι στο 100+ του bandwidth σου! Είναι σα να δίνεις στη μισή τιμή εισητήρια αεροπλάνου που είναι γεμάτο! Δε θα φύγουν μόνο οι νέοι πελάτες, θα φύγουν και οι παλιοί. Σα κάτι μπαρ που γινόταν της τρελής, και μετά δε ξαναπάταγε άνθρωπος. 
> 
> Δεν πάω σε μπαρ που τους έβαλε ΟΛΟΥΣ μέσα και δεν έχει ένα πολιτισμένο περιβάλλον, ανεξαρτήτως το πόσο φτηνό είναι. Κάποια στιγμή η νοοτροπία της επένδυσης στη βάση χρημάτων που αντλήθηκαν από overbooking πρέπει να σταματήσει. Οι εταιρείες θα πρέπει να κάνουν κάτι ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΟ, να βγάζουν ένα ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ για στήριξη ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΩΝ επενδύσεων, να επενδύουν σε νέο δίκτυο ΠΡΙΝ ξαναβάλουν κιάλλους κοκ. 
> 
> Δεν είναι δυνατόν να βάζεις τους πελάτες να τσακώνονται μεταξύ τους γιατί το τσιγάρο του είναι στο ποτό του αλλουνού και γιατί το p2p του ενός ενοχλεί το voip του άλλου και το http του ενός χαλάει το online gaming του άλλου. 
> ...


Συγνώμη αλλά όλα αυτά που λες είναι ωραία και καλά, αλλά πάντα σε ένα πλαίσιο όπου ο ανταγωνισμός λειτουργεί καθώς πρέπει (έστω κατά προσέγγιση). Στην Ελλαδα δυστυχώς η αγορά είναι μικρή και μόλις που άρχισε να ξυπνάει, ενώ μέχρι πρότινος οποιαδήποτε μεγάλη επένδυση ισοδυναμούσε με αυτοκτονία με βάση το μονοπώλιο του ΟΤΕ. Τι περίμενουμε δηλαδή από την όποια HOL, να αγοράσει 30 GB κυκλώματα λες και τα λεφτά τα βρίσκει στα δέντρα ή μήπως πρόκειται να κάνει απόσβεση σε κανα-δύο μήνες; 
Είναι επίσης αυτονόητο πως η επιλογή του "δεν δεχόμαστε άλλους πελάτες" δεν υφίσταται στην εν λόγω αγορά την συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο. Άλλωστε ξέρουμε πιο είναι το contention rate της HOL και πιο είναι των μεγάλων providers  του εξωτερικού και είμαστε τόσο σίγουροι πως είναι τόσο χειρότερο;
Ναι στο ελεύθερο internet για όλους, αλλά από την στιγμή που οι πόροι είναι συγκεκριμένοι και περιορισμένοι (και δεν βοηθά και η γεωγραφικη μας θέση σε αυτό) θα πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να συμφωνήσουμε ώστε η χρήση να είναι δίκαιη για όλους. Μπορούμε όμως;
Τα κλισέ "όλοι είναι στην αρπαχτή" κτλ. τα ακούω βερεσέ, το πρόβλημα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο και δεν θέλω να βγούμε εκτός θέματος.
Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση η προσέγγιση "απαιτώ να έχω ότι πληρώνω" δεν μας συμφέρει καθώς η απάντησή τους μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι, "πληρώνετε για 1/20 * 768 = 38,4 kbps", επομένως αν έχετε παραπάνω για κάποιες υπηρεσίες είστε και προνομιούχοι.

Επαναλαμβάνω, κάνω τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου καθώς θεωρώ ανυπόστατη την άποψη "θέλω μία υπηρεσία που νομίζω πως δικαιούμαι από μια ιδιωτική εταιρία γιατί το internet πρέπει να είναι ελέυθερο". Θέλουμε ιντερνετ χωρίς περιορισμούς, πάμε να βάλουμε ασύρματα στα πανεπιστήμια (αλλά και εκεί φοβάμαι πως θα υπάρξουν περιορισμοί). Εναλλακτικά αν είμασταν Σουηδία μπορεί το κράτος να μας επιδοτούσε για να βάλουμε όλοι οπτικές μέχρι το σπίτι αλλά...

----------


## ThanosD

> Εισαι απαραδεκτος και δεν σου επιτρεπω ως χρηστης διαφορετικης φυσης απο την δικη σου, που κατεβαζει αλλα ΟΧΙ τσοντες και warez, να με βαζεις σε μια τετοια κατηγορια,


Και τι κατεβάζετε βρε παιδιά?
Διανομές Linux???  :ROFL:   Καλά, πόσα Linux υπάρχουν πια??? Ένας μήνας δεν φτάνει? Δύο??? ΤΡΕΙΣ???? Τόσο συχνά βγαίνουν διανομές Linux?... Εγώ σε τρείς μήνες σας κατεβάζω ότι αρχείο αρχίζει από L και τελειώνει σε X υπάρχει στον πλανήτη.

Αφήστε το δούλεμα. Δουλέψτε τους άλλους, όχι εμένα που είμαι ένας σαν και εσάς. Ο μόνος λόγος για να δουλεύει ένα σύστημα p2p μέρα-νύχτα, μήνας μπαίνει - μήνας βγαίνει είναι warez, τραγούδια, ταινίες, τσόντες.

Και μην μιλάτε για το internet σαν κάτι το αερικό και ελεύθερο. Το internet ΔΕΝ είναι ελεύθερο και ΔΕΝ είναι δωρεάν. Για να υπάρξει, πρέπει κάποιος να διατηρεί γραμμές, καλώδια, hardware. Έτσι είναι τα δωρεάν?...

----------


## pelasgian

> Και το θεωρεις σωστο αυτο??Για μενα ειναι μεγα λαθος.Δεν ειναι λογικη αυτη, οι 5 πρωτοι μονο οι υπολοιποι τον λουτσο.  Η λυση η σωστη και ποιοτικη αφου νοιαζεσαι για την ποιοτητα ειναι να βαλουν παραπανω λεωφορεια και σε τακτα δρομολογια ωστε να μπορουν να απορροφουν την επιβατικη κινηση.


Α, το κάνουν και αυτό! βάζουν ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ δρομολόγια στη βάση των επιβατών που παρατηρούν ότι χρησιμοποιούν μία γραμμή. Δεν θέλεις να είσαι στη 10η στάση, να έχει γεμίσει από τη 3η και να μη σε πάρει ΠΟΤΕ δεν είναι; Έχουν ΟΥΡΕΣ στις στάσεις τους και περιμένουν ο ένας ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ πίσω από τον άλλο, ΥΠΟ ΒΡΟΧΗΝ, χωρίς να ΓΚΡΙΝΙΑΖΟΥΝ, με αξιοπρέπεια και STIFF UPPER LIP πότε θα έρθει η ΣΕΙΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ. Αξιοθαύμαστοι! Και φυσικά οι υπεύθυνοι ΦΡΟΝΤΙΖΟΥΝ ώστε αυτές οι ουρές να μην συμβαίνουν το κατά δύναμιν. 

Να δεις τι κάνουν με τις θέσεις στάθμευσης. Σου λένε ότι στη ζώνη M, παρκάρουν από 15 έως 07 ΜΟΝΟ ΜΟΝΙΜΟΙ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΟΙ σε αυτές τις θέσεις (π.χ. 1000), έχουμε και 50 θέσεις επισκεπτών (βραδυνών, πήγες στη γκόμενα, πού θα παρκάρεις; ). Όταν φύγουν οι ΜΟΝΙΜΟΙ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΟΙ, μπορεί να πάει ένας επισκέπτης και να κάτσει σε κατοίκου για ΤΡΕΙΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΝΤΑΣ, μετά πρέπει να φύγει και να μην επιστρέψει πριν περάσει μία ώρα. 

Όταν πάει ένας ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ σε μία περιοχή του λένε: έχουμε/δεν έχουμε θέσεις στο δρόμο. Οι ασφαλιστικές των ρωτάνε «στο δρόμο το αφήνετε; πάρτε και 20% παραπάνω ασφάλιστρα». Η πολεοδομία του λέει: «δεν έχετε θέση στάθμευσης στα σχέδια; κοστίζει ΤΟΣΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ, ο ενοικιαστής τον ρωτάει: «έχετε θέση στάθμευσης, ΟΧΙ; δεν το θέλω!»

Και βλέπεις τώρα, σε μία πόλη με 12 εκκ βραδυνούς και 20 εκκ ημερήσιους ΟΛΟΙ να είναι ΝΟΜΙΜΑ παρκαρισμένοι. Αυτοί που δεν είναι το πληρώνουν DEARLY. 

Στην Ελλάδα κρατάνε τα πάντα σε τεχνητά χαμηλή προσφορά, ώστε να τσακίζουν τις τιμές και να σκοτωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας. Αν κάτι δεν είναι σε προσφορά, δεν το παίρνω, ΤΕΛΕΙΑ. Το να κάνουν premium προϊόντα που οπουδήποτε στο πολιτισμένο κόσμο είναι δεδομένα, είναι για γιαούρτια. 




> Γιατι με την λογικη των Αγγλικων λεωφορειων καλα κανει η HOL και κοβει τα p2p.Σου λεει μονο οι επιβατες με μικρες αποσκευες.Οι υπολοιποι ξεφορτωθειτε τα περιττα αλλιως με τα ποδια (δλδ με 8kb/s στα τορρεντς).


Όχι δε λέει αυτό, σου λέει δεν έχετε όλοι χειρολαβή, κάποιοι θα πρέπει να μάθετε το jedi levitation, και κάποιοι άλλοι θα ανέβετε στη στέγη. Το θέμα είναι όταν μπεις κάπου, οι συνθήκες παραμονής να είναι άψογες. Να υπολογίσεις, ως επιχειρηματίας, τα έξοδα και το κέρδος που χρειάζεσαι και να πεις «αυτό είναι, είναι καλό, πάρτε το και θα με θυμηθείτε».

----------


## pelasgian

> Και τι κατεβάζετε βρε παιδιά?
> Διανομές Linux???  Καλά, πόσα Linux υπάρχουν πια??? Ένας μήνας δεν φτάνει? Δύο??? ΤΡΕΙΣ???? Τόσο συχνά βγαίνουν διανομές Linux?... Εγώ σε τρείς μήνες σας κατεβάζω ότι αρχείο αρχίζει από L και τελειώνει σε X υπάρχει στον πλανήτη.


Και έχω και ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ το λογισμικό μου νόμιμο. Ξέρω πώς είναι να παρανομήσεις, μπορώ να παρανομήσω οποιαδήποτε στιγμή θέλω, αν παρανομούσα δεν θα με έβρισκες ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΩ να είμαι νομοταγής. 

Κάνω upgrade τα προγράμματά μου, ακούω ραδιόφωνο, κατεβάζω νόμιμα video, κοιτάω χάρτες, βρίσκω πληροφορίες, τρέχω αυτόματες αναζητήσεις ενδιαφέροντων πραγμάτων, διαβάζω κώδικα άλλων, μιλάω με skype, βρίσκω επιστημονικές δημοσιεύσεις στο αντικείμενό μου και 10άδες άλλα πράγματα και το βασικότερο: *Τα κάνω τη στιγμή που τα χρειάζομαι, σε ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα.* 

Είναι σαν το αμάξι μου ένα πράγμα. Κάθεται σχεδόν όλο το χρόνο, όταν όμως το χρειαστώ κατεπειγόντως είναι εκεί ΑΨΟΓΟ. Είναι σαν το UPS, δεν το χρησιμοποιείς όλη την ώρα, τη στιγμή όμως που θα το χρειαστείς, θα σε βοηθήσει να μη μείνεις στα κρύα του λουτρού. Είναι σαν το τηλέφωνο, δεν το χρησιμοποιώ όλη την ώρα, όταν όμως με χρειαστούν και τους χρειαστώ είναι εκεί. 

Δηλαδή, δε μπορείτε να καταλάβετε ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δεν αντιμετωπίζουν τα πάντα λες και τα είδαν για πρώτη φορά; Επειδή το πληρώσαμε θα το φάμε και με το ζόρι;

υ.γ. 
μόνο τσόντες και πειρατικά υπάρχουν; Τόσο έλλειψη φαντασίας έχετε;

----------


## sdikr

> Και έχω και ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ το λογισμικό μου νόμιμο. Ξέρω πώς είναι να παρανομήσεις, μπορώ να παρανομήσω οποιαδήποτε στιγμή θέλω, αν παρανομούσα δεν θα με έβρισκες ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΩ να είμαι νομοταγής. 
> 
> Κάνω upgrade τα προγράμματά μου, ακούω ραδιόφωνο, κατεβάζω νόμιμα video, κοιτάω χάρτες, βρίσκω πληροφορίες, τρέχω αυτόματες αναζητήσεις ενδιαφέροντων πραγμάτων, διαβάζω κώδικα άλλων, μιλάω με skype, βρίσκω επιστημονικές δημοσιεύσεις στο αντικείμενό μου και 10άδες άλλα πράγματα και το βασικότερο: *Τα κάνω τη στιγμή που τα χρειάζομαι, σε ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα.* 
> 
> Είναι σαν το αμάξι μου ένα πράγμα. Κάθεται σχεδόν όλο το χρόνο, όταν όμως το χρειαστώ κατεπειγόντως είναι εκεί ΑΨΟΓΟ. Είναι σαν το UPS, δεν το χρησιμοποιείς όλη την ώρα, τη στιγμή όμως που θα το χρειαστείς, θα σε βοηθήσει να μη μείνεις στα κρύα του λουτρού. Είναι σαν το τηλέφωνο, δεν το χρησιμοποιώ όλη την ώρα, όταν όμως με χρειαστούν και τους χρειαστώ είναι εκεί. 
> 
> Δηλαδή, δε μπορείτε να καταλάβετε ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δεν αντιμετωπίζουν τα πάντα λες και τα είδαν για πρώτη φορά; Επειδή το πληρώσαμε θα το φάμε και με το ζόρι;
> 
> υ.γ. 
> μόνο τσόντες και πειρατικά υπάρχουν; Τόσο έλλειψη φαντασίας έχετε;


Ακριβως όπως το είπες,  σαν το τηλέφωνο  όταν θα το χρείαστεις είναι εκεί,   επείδη αναλογικά οι δικές σου ανάγκες δεν πεφτους μαζί με τις ανάγκες των άλλων για αυτό και ειναι εκεί,  σκέψου μονο τι γίνεται  τα χριστουγένα  

Οπότε με λίγα λόγια λές αυτό που λεμε και εμείς οι κακοι,    δεν μπορείς να κάνεις συνεχόμενη χρήση μιας μοιράζομενης υπηρεσίας


οσο για την φαντάσια, μακάρι να σκεφτόντουσαν όλοι σαν εσένα   :Wink:

----------


## DoS

> Και έχω και ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ το λογισμικό μου νόμιμο. Ξέρω πώς είναι να παρανομήσεις, μπορώ να παρανομήσω οποιαδήποτε στιγμή θέλω, αν παρανομούσα δεν θα με έβρισκες ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΩ να είμαι νομοταγής. 
> 
> Κάνω upgrade τα προγράμματά μου, ακούω ραδιόφωνο, κατεβάζω νόμιμα video, κοιτάω χάρτες, βρίσκω πληροφορίες, τρέχω αυτόματες αναζητήσεις ενδιαφέροντων πραγμάτων, διαβάζω κώδικα άλλων, μιλάω με skype, βρίσκω επιστημονικές δημοσιεύσεις στο αντικείμενό μου και 10άδες άλλα πράγματα και το βασικότερο: *Τα κάνω τη στιγμή που τα χρειάζομαι, σε ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα.* 
> 
> Είναι σαν το αμάξι μου ένα πράγμα. Κάθεται σχεδόν όλο το χρόνο, όταν όμως το χρειαστώ κατεπειγόντως είναι εκεί ΑΨΟΓΟ. Είναι σαν το UPS, δεν το χρησιμοποιείς όλη την ώρα, τη στιγμή όμως που θα το χρειαστείς, θα σε βοηθήσει να μη μείνεις στα κρύα του λουτρού. Είναι σαν το τηλέφωνο, δεν το χρησιμοποιώ όλη την ώρα, όταν όμως με χρειαστούν και τους χρειαστώ είναι εκεί. 
> 
> Δηλαδή, δε μπορείτε να καταλάβετε ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δεν αντιμετωπίζουν τα πάντα λες και τα είδαν για πρώτη φορά; Επειδή το πληρώσαμε θα το φάμε και με το ζόρι;
> 
> υ.γ. 
> μόνο τσόντες και πειρατικά υπάρχουν; Τόσο έλλειψη φαντασίας έχετε;


Καλή αναλογία αυτή με το αυτοκίνητο και αποτελεί την αφορμή να αναφέρω το ακόλουθο. Η τροχαία δεν απαγορεύει την κυκλοφορία των φορτηγών στο εθνικό δίκτυο τα ΣΚ για να διευκολύνει την κυκλοφορία;

----------


## eagleoneg

> 1) Όπως έχουμε ήδη γράψει, στην σύμβαση της HOL σου εγγυώνται γενικά και αόριστα "πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο". Ούτε εγγυημένο εύρος ζώνης, ούτε εγγυημένο effective throughput, ούτε ότι δεν θα κάνουν throttling. Επαναλαμβάνω, το θέμα έχει συζητηθεί. Αν δεν βαριέσαι, δες τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα.


Δε βαριεμαι. Εχεις λαθος στο "γενικα και αοριστα". Η πολιτικη τους στην ταχυτητα των συνδεσεων ειναι ξεκαθαρη και περιγραφεται στις σελιδες τους σαν απαντηση στην ερωτηση:

                  Η ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης που θα παραγγείλω είναι πραγματικά αυτή που αναγράφεται;                 
* Οι ταχύτητες των πακέτων πρόσβασης που αναγράφονται στα ονόματα των υπηρεσιών παραπάνω, αναφέρονται στην ονομαστική ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης και όχι στην πραγματική. Οι πραγματικές ταχύτητες πρόσβασης δεν μπορούν να υπερβαίνουν το 80% της ονομαστικής, ενώ ενδέχεται, κατά περίπτωση, να είναι και χαμηλότερες.*  

Μονο γενικο και αοριστο δεν ειναι. Η σελιδα ειναι :

http://support.hol.gr/online/support...spx?mid=147;44

Αυτο δειχνει μια νοοτροπια και μην το περναμε ντουκου. Αν σε αυτο προσθεσεις και το throttling... το οποιο πουθενα στην συμβαση δεν αναγραφεται οτι εχουν το δικαιωμα να κανουν οπως λες.  Σε απαντηση της ΕΕΤΤ σε σχετικο θεμα που αναφερεται στο adslgr (σε αλλη υποθεση με VOIP) αναφερεται οτι αρμοδια ειναι τα πολιτικα δικαστηρια και οχι οτι εχουν δικαιωμα να το κανουν. Αυτα ειναι κινησεις απελπισιας για να μην σερνεται ολο τους το δικτυο μιας και οι γραμμες προς τα εξω ειναι στο 99% οπως εγραψε καποιος αλλος. Σε σελιδα αλλου παροχου για το θεμα των γραμμων αναφερουν οτι μολις φτανουν στο 70% οι γραμμες τους ξεκινανε αναβαθμισεις. Και αυτο δειχνει μια νοοτροπια εντελως διαφορετικη απο αυτα που περιγραφω παραπανω.  Γιαυτο φευγω απο εκει και βλεπουμε...

----------


## Spanos

Μερικοί είστε απίστευτοι σε λίγο θα λέμε οτι πρέπει να έχουμε 8Μβιτ σύνδεση με όριο στα downloads. Ποιος ο λόγος μιας τόσο γρήγορης σύνδεσης όταν μπαίνουν όρια κάθε μορφής και πώς κάποιος που χρησιμοποιεί διάφορες εφαρμογές που τρώε bandwidth (TV,radio,downloads) 8α μπορέσει να εξυπηρετηθεί. Όταν κάποιος είναι γραμμένος στην υπηρεσία streaming του Supersport ξέρετε πόσα GB μπορεί να φάει σε μια μέρα; Γιατί εγω δεν μπορώ να βλέπω τηλεόραση ολη μέρα δεν το κατάλαβα; Έχω υπογράψει κάποιο συμβόλαιο που λέει οτι έχω κάποιο όριο στην χρήση; ΟΧΙ

----------


## Stardusted

> Και τι κατεβάζετε βρε παιδιά?
> Διανομές Linux???  Καλά, πόσα Linux υπάρχουν πια??? Ένας μήνας δεν φτάνει? Δύο??? ΤΡΕΙΣ???? Τόσο συχνά βγαίνουν διανομές Linux?... Εγώ σε τρείς μήνες σας κατεβάζω ότι αρχείο αρχίζει από L και τελειώνει σε X υπάρχει στον πλανήτη.
> 
> Αφήστε το δούλεμα. Δουλέψτε τους άλλους, όχι εμένα που είμαι ένας σαν και εσάς. Ο μόνος λόγος για να δουλεύει ένα σύστημα p2p μέρα-νύχτα, μήνας μπαίνει - μήνας βγαίνει είναι warez, τραγούδια, ταινίες, τσόντες.
> 
> Και μην μιλάτε για το internet σαν κάτι το αερικό και ελεύθερο. Το internet ΔΕΝ είναι ελεύθερο και ΔΕΝ είναι δωρεάν. Για να υπάρξει, πρέπει κάποιος να διατηρεί γραμμές, καλώδια, hardware. Έτσι είναι τα δωρεάν?...


Αντε παλι... μα καλα σε τοιχο τα λεω ? Ρε theo, δηλαδη τι δεν καταλαβες ? Ειπα εγω ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ?
Ειπα ελευθερο. Το ενα ειναι διαφορετικο απο το αλλο. Πληρωνεις την υπηρεσια ΟΧΙ την λογοκρισια. Δινω λεφτα για NOVA π.χ. και βλεπω ολα τα καναλια οταν εγω θελω οσο θελω, αυτο ειναι ελευθερια. ΟΧΙ δωρεαν. Ελευθερη χρηση. Παμε αλλη μια, ΟΧΙ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ.

Οσο για το αν εισαι ενας απο εμας, δεν ειμαι σε καμια ομαδα οποτε δεν καταλαβενω τι λες. Θες να πεις οτι κατεβαζω τα ιδια πραγματα μ'εσενα ? Ακου φιλε μου, αν εσυ κατεβαζεις τσοντες και warez, δεν το κανω και εγω. Ισως σου φαινεται παραξενο. Κι ομως.

Για το τι κατεβαζω, αν και δεν μου αρεσει να κανω αναφορες, οπως εχω πει, απο video και μουσικη μεχρι tutorials σε μορφες video demos και mods απο games, διανομες linux και αλλα. Ειναι αρχεια μεγαλου ογκου. 

Δεν θα το παω πιο αναλυτικα, ενα θα πω μονο. ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ αρχεια (και καλυτερα) απο τα παρανομα για ολα τα γουστα. Και μπορεις να τα κατεβαζεις οπως και να ανεβαζεις. Εχω κατεβασει απο dc++ απο χρηστη 110 mp3s ΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ. Εχω μια παρεα απο παιδια που ανταλασουμε τραγουδια ΔΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ. Μια περιπτωση στις χιλιες ? Στις 100 χιλιαδες ? Ισως. Αυτο δλδ παει να πει πως πρεπει να αρκεστω σε κατι λιγοτερο απο εσας που δεν το κανετε αυτο ? 

ΟΧΙ. Αλλιως να πληρωνω λιγοτερα. Ειναι εγωιστικο αυτο που θελετε. Και δεν σας κανει ζημια η χρηση των p2p. 

Αν δεν σας αρκουν αυτα τοτε δεν ξερω τι ζητατε, να σας πουμε πως εχετε δικιο ? Δλδ πρεπει ολοι να μπενουμε νετ για να βλεπουμε mails και σελιδες μονο ? Η ταχυτητα του adsl δινει πολλα ακομα που ειναι πιο διασκεδαστικα για εμενα και αλλους. Και τα p2p ενα εργαλειο που τα υπηρετει. ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΙΣ ΤΣΟΝΤΕΣ.

ΑΝ ΤΙΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ Μ Η Ν ΜΑΣ ΛΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ. ΑΝ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΕΤΕ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΑΣ ΛΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ.

ΕΛΕΟΣ πια φτανει αυτο δεν ειναι κουβεντα. Με το ζορι δηλαδη να μας βγαλετε ολους ιδιους ?

ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ, το 90% των files στα p2p δεν ξερω σιγουρα πως ειναι παρανομα, γιατι εσυ (αυτος που το ειπε) εκανες στατιστικη ερευνα ? Θα βγαζουμε και ποσοστα τωρα απο το μυαλο μας ? Να δω που θα φτασουμε με αυτο το thread.

 :Thumb down:

----------


## pelasgian

> Είναι επίσης αυτονόητο πως η επιλογή του "δεν δεχόμαστε άλλους πελάτες" δεν υφίσταται στην εν λόγω αγορά την συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο.


Εμένα δεν μου είναι καθόλου αυτονόητο, για την ακρίβεια υποστηρίζω το ακριβώς αντίθετο, μπορείς να μου το εξήγησεις σε παρακαλώ; Δηλαδή στο σινεμά βάζουν και όρθιους ή ζητάν σε δύο αδύνατους να κάτσουν στην ίδια καρέκλα;




> Άλλωστε ξέρουμε πιο είναι το contention rate της HOL και πιο είναι των μεγάλων providers του εξωτερικού και είμαστε τόσο σίγουροι πως είναι τόσο χειρότερο;


Βεβαίως και ξέρουμε πιο είναι! Είναι αυτό που κάνει τους πελάτες να δυσφορούν και αναγκάζει τη HOL να κόψει τα p2p. Δηλαδή ένα ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ contention rate, το οποίο ΑΜΦΙΒΑΛΩ αν είναι μικρότερο από αυτό του εξωτερικού, αλλά σίγουρα ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΚΡΙΒΟΤΕΡΑ από το εξωτερικού. 




> Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση η προσέγγιση "απαιτώ να έχω ότι πληρώνω" δεν μας συμφέρει καθώς η απάντησή τους μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι, "πληρώνετε για 1/20 * 768 = 38,4 kbps", επομένως αν έχετε παραπάνω για κάποιες υπηρεσίες είστε και προνομιούχοι.


Αυτό δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Και ο δρόμος έχει τρεις λωρίδες, αλλά δεν κινούνται 3 αυτοκίνητα από Αθήνα μέχρι θεσσαλονίκη. 




> Επαναλαμβάνω, κάνω τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου καθώς θεωρώ ανυπόστατη την άποψη "θέλω μία υπηρεσία που νομίζω πως δικαιούμαι από μια ιδιωτική εταιρία γιατί το internet πρέπει να είναι ελέυθερο".


Και συ; σπας τη πιάτσα! πόσα σου δίνει;  :Laughing:  Εγώ θα κάνω τον μεσάζοντα του καρτέλ των σουπερμάρκετ (ο διάολος αυτοπροσώπως) ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΙΕΣ ΜΙΣΟΤΙΜΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΑΝ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ  :Laughing: 

Πάντως είμαι της άποψης ότι πρέπει να δίνει κίνητρα για λογική χρήση, όχι αντικίνητρα για κατάχρηση. Το ίδιο πετυχαίνει, αλλά από άποψης marketing είναι καλύτερο. Το ονομάζει «προσφορές προς παλιούς καλούς πελάτες».

----------


## Observer

> Observer, άμα το κάνει αυτό , όχι μόνο το έκλεισε το μαγαζί, αλλά θα πουλήσει και τον Καστίγιο για να ξεχρεώσει..
> 
> ΟΛΟΙ, (με προσέχετε??) ΟΛΟΙ θέλουν να κατεβάζουν με p2p. Άλλοι πολλά, άλλοι λίγα..
> 
> Δουλεύω σε εταιρία πληροφορικής που πούλαγε μέχρι εταιρικούς λογαριασμούς HOL (και εγώ τέτοιον έχω), όλοι οι πελάτες με ρωτάγανε αν θα μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν p2p. Από 20 χρονών μέχρι 85. Από τον μεγαλοεφοπλιστή μέχρι την λογίστρια. Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι κατέβαζαν στους servers των εταιριών..από comics μέχρι τσόντες με ζώα ..Τρελλό όγκο, τσακωνόντουσαν ποιος θα μείνει στην εταιρία τελευταίος για να "κατεβάζει" ανενόχλητος. Και αυτό συνέβαινε σε όλες τις εταιρίες.
> 
> Γι'αυτό αφήστε τα περί μειοψηφίας που χρησιμοποίούν τα p2p..
> 
> 90% και 80% και τρίχες..λες και τους μέτρησε κανείς ή έκανε gallop για το αν χρησιμοποιούν p2p (όλοι όχι θα πουν για να μην εκτεθούν και μετά θα γυρίσουν τρέχοντας σπίτι να δουν αν κατέβηκαν οι ταινείες που είχαν βάλει στην queue του eMule) 
> ...


Δεν είναι πρώτη φορά που κάνετε το ίδιο λάθος , ούτε θα είναι φυσικά και η τελευταία .
θεωρείτε πως το "ΟΛΟΙ" ... σαν χρήση του διαδικτύου αναφέρεται στα χαρμανιασμένα παιδάκια ή τον φοιτητόκοσμο που το έχουν για p2p και καμία τσοντούλα ή gaming.
Ξεχνάτε προφανώς ότι σε επιχειρηματικό τουλάχιστον επίπεδο, ή σε κάποιες ηλικίες πέραν των νεαρών τα παραπάνω δεν "παίζουν" ... από καθόλου εώς πολύ δύσκολα  .To 80χρονοι ή άλλες ηλικίες που σου ζητούσαν "όπωσδήποτε p2p" είναι καλο για παραμύθι και εντυπωσιασμό , απέχει όμως από την πραγματικότητα όσο εσύ από την γη του πυρός , .. και εγώ στον χώρο δουλεύω, .... "άστο" :P 
Όσο για την  HOL που θα το 'έκλεινε" (και καλά) , πάλι ξεχνάτε πως το BW με  εξωτερικό ΕΙΝΑΙ  ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΟ  και φυσικά είναι ΕΝ ΤΕΛΕΙ ζημιογόνο να ξοδέυεται  σε ΧΑΒΑΛΕ συνδρομές και πελάτες, Είναι ζημιά να έχεις  100 πελάτες με Χ BW στους 300 που ασχολούνται με το p2p , διότι οι 100 θα το σκίσουν το BW , στο χαλαρό και για τους 300 ... ΚΑΙ φυσικα ΔΕΝ είσαι ΗΛΙΘΙΟΣ σαν εταιρέια να αγοράζεις συνέχεια και άλλο ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΟ ΒW με το εξωτερικό για να διορθώσεις την κατάσταση ... ΕΦΟΣΟΝ αυτό δεν μπορείς να το περάσεις στην τελική τιμή του καταναλωτή !!!! ,.... μιας και αυτός "απαιτεί" .. πάντα φθηνότερες συν δρομές και πάντα περισσότερο BW ..  άρα τι κάνεις ? .. μία ορθολογική διαχείριση σε σχέση με τους ΖΗΜΙΟΥΓΟΝΟΥΣ πελάτες σου , δηλαδή τους πλακώνεις στους κόφτες ΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ή τους φορτώνεις στους ανταγωνιστές σου και σκίζεις εμμέσως πλην σαφώς τα δικά τους δίκτυα και τις δικές τους χωρητικότητες.  :Very Happy: 

Όσο για κάποιον φίλο με τα "νομικά" που είπε πόσο 'παράνομο' είναι αυτό που κάνει η ΗΟL, πράγματι , εξαπάτησε (εάν το κάνει, δεν ξέρω, δεν είμαι συνδρομητής της) το κοινό εφόσον δεν το ενημέρωσε .
Εάν τραβήξει απλώς μία επίσημη ανακοίνωση ή ένα δελτίο τύπου , ότι  από την τάδε του μηνός τα p2p , "απλά θα σέρνονται" ... και αυτό το γνωρίσει και στους νέους και στους παλιούς συνδρομητές, τελειώνει εκεί το παραμύθι με τα "νομικά" και οι διαμαρτυρίες. 
Οι σοβαροί "κερδοφόροι" συνδρομητές των "10-20 ευρώ" τον μήνα των p2p που τρώνε και ΟΛΟ το ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΟ ΒW ... θα μετακομίσουν μαζικά στους άλλους ISP's , θα μπαχαλέψουν και εκεί τα πράγματα και τελικά μέσα σε λίγους μήνες και οι άλλοι ISP's θα αρχίσουνε τους κόφτες στο χαλαρό ... ΜΕΧΡΙ να αποφασίσουν όλοι μαζί πως αυτοί που υπερβαίνουν έναν όγκο δεδομένων Χ μηνιαίως .. θα πρέπει να πληρώνουν ΠΙΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΣ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΕΣ .. ως είναι και το σωστό και το λειτουργικό  .. απλά πράγματα  :Very Happy:

----------


## satel

Η ουσία κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι ότι ένας πελάτης δεν αγοράζει πρωτόκολλο αγοράζει bandwidth. Το τι θα το κάνει (http, ftp, voip κοκ) είναι δική του υπόθεση και δεν μπορεί να "λογοκρίνεται" (στην περίπτωσή μας πρωτοκολλοκρίνεται).

Η HOL δεν είναι υπέρμαχος των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων ούτε έχει αναλάβει το ρόλο σταυροφόρου κατά της παρανομίας. Προσπαθεί να μην γονατίσει το δίκτυό της (σωστό) αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου το κάνει με λάθος τρόπο.

Ακόμα και αν είναι νόμιμη (που είναι), η λαική δυσαρέσκεια δεν είναι κάτι που θα έπρεπε να μην ληφθεί υπόψη. Μην ξεχνάμε τι έγινε με την Altec και εκεί ήταν μόνο μία περίπτωση ενός χρήστη.

Τείνω να συμφωνήσω με την άποψη να γυρίσουν όλοι οι ISPs σε συμβόλαια ογκοχρέωσης (όχι παράλογα μικρά όμως) ώστε να μπορούν να είναι οικονομικά βιώσιμοι και να μην μπαίνουν σε περιπέτειες.

----------


## anon

Η αγορά θα δείξει... Μην ξεχνάτε ότι οι πελάτες της ΗΟL που θέλουν να τρέχουν π2π, θα φύγουν. Οι υπόλοιποι (που νομίζω ότι είναι περισσότεροι), θα έχουν καλύτερη υπηρεσία. Εαν δεν της φύγουν αυτοί, η HOL είναι σημαντικά κερδισμένη. Δεν θα χρειάζεται αναβαθμίσεις ούτε σε ΟΚΣΥΑ ούτε σε διεθνές και για διπλάσιο αριθμο χρηστών... 

Σίγουρα οι πάροχοι, τουλάχιστον στην αρχή που το ευρυζωνικό ήταν αρκετά ακριβό, ξέρανε ότι σημαντικός αριθμός χρηστών θα το χρησιμοποιεί για π2π. Με τις μειώσεις όμως τιμών και την συμπίεση του περιθώριου κέρδους, δεν μπορούν να λειτουργούν με ζημία. Αυτό συνέβει με την είσοδο απλών χρηστών, που δεν τρέχουν π2π, ή το κάνουν πολυ περιστασιακά, τελευταία. Ετσι την συμφέρει να κρατήσει αυτή την μερίδα πελατών, η οποία θα είναι και η μεγαλύτερη στο μέλλον.... Εσείς τι λέτε, αν αρχίσει να βγαίνει στην φόρα ότι στην HOL δεν παίζουν π2π, αλλά VoIP (skype, sip) παίζει άψογα, online gamimg παίζει άψογα, teleconferencing παίζει άψογα κλπ κλπ δεν θα τραβήξει κόσμο;

----------


## Mitsaras

Αυτό εξαρτάται από 2 παράγοντες
1) Κατά πόσον οι χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν τη γραμμή τους για p2p είναι λιγότεροι από αυτούς που την χρησιμοποιούν για gaming (προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι συμβαίνει το αντίθετο, λόγω της σχετικά χαμηλής διείσδυσης του Internet lifestyle στην ελλάδα)

2) Κατά πόσο η HOL (θα) έχει όντως προβάδισμα σε όλες τις άλλες υπηρεσίες εκτός των p2p. Με otenet έχω πολύ χαμηλό latency και γρήγορα downloads (p2p/ftp). Με HOL δεν έχω τίποτα από τα δύο. Βέβαια, εγώ ειδικά θα ήμουν διατεθειμένος να πληρώνω κάτι παραπάνω το μήνα για μια premium σύνδεση, από το να μου επιβάλλονται τέτοιοι περιορισμοί.

----------


## anon

σε αυτό θα συμφωνήσω. Οπως και η πρόταση του pelasgian είναι ενδιαφέρουσα, ώστε οι πελάτες που δεν ξεσκίζουν την γραμμή να παίρνουν ένα bonus πχ προτεραιότητας

----------


## minder

Τα πραγματα ειναι απλα.
Πληρωνω μια adsl συνδεση χωρις χρονοχρεωση και ογκοχρεωση.
Και ο καθενας υπολογιζοντας τις αναγκες του περνει 768 η 1024 η παραπανω.
Η εταιρεια πρεπει να του δινει αυτο που εχω πληρωσει και εχομαι συμφωνησει.
Δεν προκειτε για καποιο προβλημα του οτε αλλα καθαρα επιλογη της εταιρειας hol.
Αν η hol μου ελεγε ξερεις εγω θα κανω αυτο το πραγμα και επελεξε εαν θελεις την συνδρομη σαφεστατα εγω και εσεις θα επιλεγαμε αλλο provider.
Αρα και την εφερε σε ολους μας και ψευδεται και απο πανω με λιγα λογια.
Ο κλεφτης ομως και ο ψεφτης τον πρωτο χρονο χαιρονται.
Στην πορεια ο κυριος που ειχε την φαινη ιδεα και τωρα γελαει καμαρωνοντας θα ψαχνει για δουλεια και η hol για συνδρομητες.
Το μονο που καταφεραν και σε μενα και σε ολους ειναι να μας αποδειξουν οτι η hol ειναι πλεον μια αναξιοπιστη εταιρεια στον χωρο του ιντερνετ και οχι μονο την οποια καναμε λαθος να εμπιστευτουμε κανοντας συνδρομη σε αυτην.
Ακομα και αυριο να αποσυρει αυτο που εκανε εχει χασει την εμπιστοσυνη οχι μονο των συνδρομητων της αλλα και των υποψηφιων συνδρομητων για παντα.
Τι με διασφαλιζει εμενα η τον καθενα οτι αυριο μεθαυριο δεν θα κανει τα ιδια η χειροτερα. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
Δυστηχως πρεπει εδω στο ελλαδισταν να διεκδικουμε το αυτονοητο.
Μετα το περας της υπαρχουσας συνδρομης τελος η hol προσωπικα για μενα.
Ουτε να ακουω το ονομα της και σε οποιον φιλο με ρωταει για να βαλει adsl η πρωτη κουβεντα θα ειναι μακρια απο την hol.
Αλοιμονο εαν εγω η εσεις πληρωνομε για να μας κανουν να νευριαζομε με κατι τετια.
Ας πουνε ειμαστε εταιρια που προσφερει ιντερνετ αποκλειστικα σε χαζους και μαζοχες για να ξερομαι και εμεις τι ειδους εταιρεια εχομε να κανομε.
Προς το παρον θα περιορισω το προβλημα με τις διαφορες μεθοδους που υπαρχουν και μετα το τελος της συνδρομης αντε γειαααααααααα
Οσοι εχεται την δυνατοτητα να διακοψετε συνδρομη να μην το σκεφτεστε καθολου και να το κανετε οσο πιο γρηγορα ειναι δυνατον ετσι ωστε απο το καζο που θα παθει η hol να παραδειγματιστουν οι υπολοιποι και να ξερουν τι τους περιμενει εαν υιοθετησουν παρομοιες συμπεριφορες στο μελλον.
Εκανε και η μυγα κωλο και εχεσε τον κοσμο ολο ... αυτο ειναι η hol.
Ωρα να παρομαι την σκοτωστρα  :Laughing:  
Την δυναμη την εχομε εμεις μιας και εμεις ειμαστε οι αγοραστες.
Ολοι μαζι λοιπον να τους δωαουμε ενα μαθημα που θα τους μεινη αξεχαστο.
Να δειτε μετα τεχνικη υποστιριξη οι αλλες εταιρειες και συμπεριφορα που θα εχουν.
Μονο ετσι καταλαβαινουν.
Οπως ειπα απλα ειναι τα πραγματα.

----------


## pelasgian

Τώρα 80άχρονοι χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο; ή κατά κύριο λόγο επιχειρηματίες;

Έριξαν τις τιμές, οπότε μειώθηκε το ποσοστό των p2p συγκριτικά, ΩΡΑΙΑ.
Τώρα πρέπει να τους διώξει; Δηλάδη τώρα που γίνεται επικερδής από τους άλλους, θα διώξει τους «κακούς» αντί να κάνει επέκταση κυκλώματος και να βάλει p2p cache; Θα δημιουργήσει έναν πάροχο voip μόνο (για να κάνει ζημιά στον ΟΤΕ) και θα στείλει όλο το p2p στον ΟΤΕ, για να κάνει ζημιά στον ΟΤΕ. Και ο ΟΤΕ θα κάτσει με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια ή οι προγραμματιστές και οι χρήστες p2p; 

Να σου πω τι θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ. Δεν θα έχει πόρτες και κυκλώματα. Οι υπόλοιποι θα δρομολογούν προς HOL με 56k modem, και ο πρώτος που θα βάλει cap, θα κλείσει. 

Ξέρεις τι θα πετύχει (και η HOL και όμοιοί της) να δημιουργηθούν τεχνολογίες απόκρυψης δεδομένων και στατιστικού masking της κίνησης, ώστε να μην ξέρουν ούτε τι παίρνω από ποιον, ούτε με ποιον ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ επικοινωνώ, ούτε τι λέγεται εκεί. Θα έχω ένα «γκρίζο θόρυβο» να βγαίνει στο δίκτυο που θα κάθεται πάνω από βαρυά ένκρυψη και μπορεί να μεταφέρει δεδομένα άλλων σε ένα δεύτερο επίπεδο απόκρυμμένης διευθυνσιολόγησης και ακριβώς επειδή κάποιοι σκέφτονται πονηρά, θα είμαι στο max ώστε να μην ξέρουν πότε στέλνω και τι. 

Το οποίο δημιουργείται αυτή τη στιγμή όπως τα λέμε. 

Δηλαδή το χρησιμοποιώ δεν το χρησιμοποιώ, είναι μυστικό ή δεν είναι, θα έχω μέγιστη επικοινωνία, ώστε κόβοντας σαβούρες, να μπορώ να περάσω τα χρήσιμα και ένκρυψη. 

Θα είχε πλάκα κάτι τέτοιο; Δεν είναι πιο καλά τώρα που ο κόσμος δεν είναι αγριεμένος ότι «σκαλίζουν» τη κίνησή του; Δεν κάνει λιγότερο ανυποψίαστους τους κακούς που ψάχνουν οι αρχές; Σκέψου ένα κόσμο που όλοι πατάνε ένκρυψη, ένα κόσμο που όλοι κυκλοφορούν κουκουλοφόροι, νομοταγείς και μη. Πώς θα πιάσει η αστυνομία τους «κακούς»; 

Το internet θα παραμείνει ελεύθερο, σε λίγο θα γίνει και όλο το λογισμικό έτσι. Αυτοί που πιστεύουν διαφορετικά, δεν θα αφήσουν το κόσμο απέξω, θα αφήσει ο κόσμος αυτούς απέξω. 

Αν η Ελλάδα γίνει από ψηφιακή μπανανία, ψηφιακή χούντα, τότε πολύ απλά θα πάρει ο καθένας και η θεία του ένα ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ wimax, θα φτιαχτούν σκληρές πατέντες τύπου AWMN, ή Ronja μέσω πανεπιστημίων, θα υλοποιηθούν πρωτόκολλα επικοινωνίας πού ούτε οι μυστικές υπηρεσίες ονειρεύονται (για την ακρίβεια τα βλέπουν εφιάλτες στον ύπνο τους) και  απλά θα σπάσει ο τσαμπουκάς once and for all. 

Δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις το internet. Ούτε καν τη πρόσβαση σε αυτό. Δεν το πέτυχε ο Bill Gates το 95 στην αρχή του και τώρα με το .net, θα το πετύχουν οι 4-5 κακόμοιροι παρόχοι μας βάζοντας τάπες, γινόμενοι αντιπαθητικοί, αποτυγχάνοντας τραγικά σε marketing I και δημιουργούντας ΤΕΤΟΙΟ σούσουρο ότι πιάστηκαν στα πράσσα;

----------


## shaq141a

Γιατί έχει χαθεί αυτό το κουμπάκι, το Ευχαριστώ? Για να δούμε με ποιους συμφωνεί η πλειοψηφία.

Από εμένα 1000 ευχαριστώ στον Pelasgian. Επιτέλους και κάποιος είδε τον πραγματικό κίνδυνο που φέρνει το TS. (Aυτά είναι τα σημαντικά και όχι θέλω να ανοίγει γρήγορα το mail μου, ας έπερνες μισθωμένο  :Razz:

----------


## ThanosD

> Το internet θα παραμείνει ελεύθερο, σε λίγο θα γίνει και όλο το λογισμικό έτσι. Αυτοί που πιστεύουν διαφορετικά, δεν θα αφήσουν το κόσμο απέξω, θα αφήσει ο κόσμος αυτούς απέξω.



Δεν ξέρω αν το internet ήταν, είναι ή θα είναι ελεύθερο, όμως το internet βασίζεται σε πόρους που κάποιος τους πληρώνει και κάποιος τους καταναλώνει. Γιατι το ρίχνεις στο φιλοσοφικό???

Οι P2P υπηρεσίες πρέπει να θεωρηθούν premium. Δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Δεν στέκει τεχνοκρατικά αλλιώς. Τόσο ακατανόητο είναι?  :Thinking: 

Το αν ο τρόπος της HOL είναι άγαρμπος, σαφώς και είναι. Ας μπει επιτέλους ογκοχρέωση - κάποια κλίμακα τέλος πάντων. Αλλά όχι, το internet είναι ελεύθερο...

(Και στο κάτω κάτω, όσοι δεν το καταλαβαίνουν γιατι δεν στέκει τεχνοκρατικά και οικονομικά, ας μαζευτούν, ας βάλουν από 5 χιλιάρικα ο καθένας ας πάρουν και ένα δάνειο από το 25ο πακέτο Ντελόρ και ας φτιάξουν εταιρεία παροχής internet και ας προσπαθήσουν να δώσουν όλα όσα ζητάνε τώρα οι ίδιοι...  :Whistle:  )

----------


## aroutis

> Τώρα 80άχρονοι χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο; ή κατά κύριο λόγο επιχειρηματίες;
> 
> Έριξαν τις τιμές, οπότε μειώθηκε το ποσοστό των p2p συγκριτικά, ΩΡΑΙΑ.
> Τώρα πρέπει να τους διώξει; Δηλάδη τώρα που γίνεται επικερδής από τους άλλους, θα διώξει τους «κακούς» αντί να κάνει επέκταση κυκλώματος και να βάλει p2p cache; Θα δημιουργήσει έναν πάροχο voip μόνο (για να κάνει ζημιά στον ΟΤΕ) και θα στείλει όλο το p2p στον ΟΤΕ, για να κάνει ζημιά στον ΟΤΕ. Και ο ΟΤΕ θα κάτσει με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια ή οι προγραμματιστές και οι χρήστες p2p; 
> 
> Να σου πω τι θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ. Δεν θα έχει πόρτες και κυκλώματα. Οι υπόλοιποι θα δρομολογούν προς HOL με 56k modem, και ο πρώτος που θα βάλει cap, θα κλείσει. 
> 
> Ξέρεις τι θα πετύχει (και η HOL και όμοιοί της) να δημιουργηθούν τεχνολογίες απόκρυψης δεδομένων και στατιστικού masking της κίνησης, ώστε να μην ξέρουν ούτε τι παίρνω από ποιον, ούτε με ποιον ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ επικοινωνώ, ούτε τι λέγεται εκεί. Θα έχω ένα «γκρίζο θόρυβο» να βγαίνει στο δίκτυο που θα κάθεται πάνω από βαρυά ένκρυψη και μπορεί να μεταφέρει δεδομένα άλλων σε ένα δεύτερο επίπεδο απόκρυμμένης διευθυνσιολόγησης και ακριβώς επειδή κάποιοι σκέφτονται πονηρά, θα είμαι στο max ώστε να μην ξέρουν πότε στέλνω και τι. 
> 
> ...


Με κάλυψες, λες πράγματα που τα έχω πεί παμπολλες φορές...

Αφελείς ειναι αυτοί που νομίζουν οτι μπορούν να βάλουν "χεράκι" στο internet..

----------


## SpiritCrusher80

τι να πληρώσουμε κάτι παραπάνω ρε πάτε καλά?διαβάζετε τι γράφετε?premium?????ΔΕΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ "ΔΡΑΧΜH" ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ για να μη πω πως ΑΠΑΙΤΩ Φθηνότερο INTERNET!

ειδικα στις μερες μας...

----------


## aroutis

> Οι P2P υπηρεσίες πρέπει να θεωρηθούν premium. Δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Δεν στέκει τεχνοκρατικά αλλιώς. Τόσο ακατανόητο είναι?
> 
> Το αν ο τρόπος της HOL είναι άγαρμπος, σαφώς και είναι. Ας μπει επιτέλους ογκοχρέωση - κάποια κλίμακα τέλος πάντων. Αλλά όχι, το internet είναι ελεύθερο...


Αλήθεια; και πες το κάνεις αυτό, μετά τι; τα newsgroups, το DCC, το FTP , κλπ; 

Αμαν η μανία με το p2p, που εν τέλει έχω να χρησιμοποιήσω εδώ και 3 συναπτά έτη.

Το πρόβλημα με το p2p δεν ειναι τιποτά άλλο από το οτι ΕΝΟΧΛΕΙ, και δεν ειναι το θέμα του bandwidth αλλά το τι έχει προκαλέσει. 

ΑΥΤΟ ειναι το δύσκολο να γίνει κατανοητό.

----------


## ThanosD

> Το πρόβλημα με το p2p δεν ειναι τιποτά άλλο από το οτι ΕΝΟΧΛΕΙ, και δεν ειναι το θέμα του bandwidth αλλά το τι έχει προκαλέσει.


Δεν μου λες, μπας και με πέρασες για κανένα αντιπρόσωπο της Universal?...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Όταν λέω P2P εννοώ τελικά ότι λόγω της μορφής του πρωτοκόλλου, είναι κάτι που πρέπει να τρέχει 24/7/365. Τελικά, δηλ. όταν λέω P2P εννοώ το θέμα του bandwidth.

Μην κολλάς στο όνομα, την λειτουργία σε σχέση με το bandwidth δες.

----------


## shaq141a

Σε λίγο θα μας πούνε ότι πρέπει να γίνουμε sceners και να γραφτούμε σε top sites. Ρε το p2p απλά είναι ένα μέσο. Αν καταφέρουν και το κόψουν (δεν το πιστεύω μιας και ο ludde είναι απίστευτος coder) υπάρχουν χίλιοι άλλοι τρόποι για να κάνεις τη δουλειά . Αν το p2p είναι premium το Voip τι είναι που θέλει χαμηλά ping για να δουλέψει. Οι συνδέσεις με πολλά IX στο εξωτερικό κοστίζουν πολλά ώστε να έχεις χαμηλό ping με σχεδόν όλον το κόσμο.

Π.χ. Μία γραμμή 1 gbps με Αμερική κοστίζει πολύ λιγότερο από ότι Μία γραμμή 100 Mbps με Amsterdam, άλλα 100 Mbps με London, άλλα 100 Mbps με Παρίσι κλπ...

----------


## pelasgian

Από τεχνικής άποψης νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν διάφορες λύσεις. 

Αν το πρόβλημα είναι η εισαγωγή bandwidth από τα p2p, τότε εκείνο που χρειάζονται είναι p2p cache service. Ας βλέπουν τι «τραβιέται» και ας δώσουν seeding οι ίδιοι. Μάλιστα, αν δίναν συμμετρικό adsl ή έστω καλό upstream, θα είχαν σαν αποτέλεσμα να ανταλλάσσονται τα προγράμματα ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ της χώρας και να μην τα παίρνουμε απέξω. Δηλαδή, να σου κάνει QoS στο seeding των προς τα έξω διευθύνσεων και να δίνει αβέρτα κουβέρτα στους ντόπιους μέσω του ΔΙΚΟΥ σου upstream. (A cunning plan me Lord!) 

Δηλαδή, λίγο QoS στις ξένες διευθύνσεις, παράλληλα με p2p seed που δεν δίνει ΕΞΩ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, δεν δίνει σε ανταγωνιστές εγχώριους ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και δίνει μόνο στους συνδρομητές (γιατί δεν δίνει σχεδόν τίποτα; για να μην «κάψει» το p2p πρωτόκολλο και τον κάνουν ban από τον tracker  :Wink: . 

Μάλιστα, αυτό να γίνει αυτόματο. Να βάλουν σύστημα που να βλέπει αν κάτι είναι torrent για παράδειγμα, να βλέπει τι δίνει, να το κατεβάζουν σε ένα δικό τους μηχάνημα το οποίο όμως επιτρέπει να κάνει seed μόνο στους ντόπιους (ουσιαστικά, τυπικά σε όλους, αλλά με αργές ταχύτητες). 

Ουσιαστικά έχεις έναν εγχώριο seeder και ταυτοχρόνως χρησιμοποιείς το ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ upstream των συνδρομητών σου που δουλεύουν p2p, για να δώσεις σε δικούς σου συνδρομητές, ώστε να μην το πάρουν απέξω. Δηλαδή, αν κάποιος συνδρομητής σου δουλεύει p2p, σε συμφέρει να του ανεβάσεις το UPSTREAM του, με QoS όμως προς όφελος εγχώριων καταναλώσεων). Τον κάνεις δικό σου p2p cache και δεν φαίνονται και ΤΟΣΟΙ συνδρομητές σου προς τα έξω να κατεβάζουν τα  :Whistle:  και να τραβάνε ξένους δικηγόρους, πέραν του εισαγώμενου bandwidth.

Έτσι κατεβάζεις το δικό σου κόστος σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό και είσαι και «καλός» «που δεν κόβει πρωτόκολλα». Και customer satisfaction, και καλό marketing και κέρδος. 

Ορίστε αν δε μπορούν να στήσουν μόνοι τους, να φτιάξουμε ένα source-forge open project για p2p caching εγχώριο, βασισμένο σε amule και bittorrent-console και να κάνουμε όλοι το κέφι μας (και τη μπαζούλα μας - sponsorship κάποιος; )

----------


## Hyde

Διαβάζω με προσοχή το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και θέλω να πω ότι είναι λίγο θλιβερό να τσακώνονται οι χρήστες μεταξύ τους. Και μάλιστα είναι τραγικό να ασχολείται κάποιος με τις προτεραιότητες του άλλου, όσον αφορά το τι θα κάνει με την σύνδεσή του. ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ θα κάνει. Οι προτεραιότητες του κάθε χρήστη όσον αφορά τις υπηρεσίες που του παρέχονται αφορούν ΜΟΝΟ αυτόν και κανέναν άλλο. Τώρα απόψεις του τύπου...τα μουλαροειδή και τα παιδάκια που ξεσκίζουν τις γραμμές, οι κακοί χρήστες που με 20 ευρώ προσπαθούν να κατεβάσουν όλο το Internet κ.α. είναι λίγο άστοχες. Από την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει λύση του τύπου : ογκοχρέωση, προφανώς και θα προσπαθήσει ο καθένας να εκμεταλλευτεί στο μέγιστο αυτό που έχει. 

Και κάτι τελευταίο. Αυτή η λύση που γράφτηκε "όποιος δεν ξεσκίζει τη γραμμή, να έχει κάποιο bonus πχ προτεραιότητας"....μου θυμίζει σχολείο όπου το παιδάκι που κάνει ησυχία το συμπαθεί η δασκάλα και του βάζει και ένα βαθμό παραπάνω γιατί δεν την εκνεύρισε και δεν την κούρασε. Ενώ το κακό παιδάκι....ντα! να μάθει να μην κάνει φασαρία. Επίσης θα μπορούσε να έχει εξαιρετική εφαρμογή και σε άλλες υπηρεσίες. πχ αυτός που χρησιμοποιεί ελάχιστα το κινητό να τυγχάνει μεγαλύτερης επιδότησης από αυτόν που το χρησιμοποιεί περισσότερο... (Μάλλον οξύμωρο)


Με όλο το σεβασμό

----------


## pelasgian

Ε, δάσκαλος είμαι, τι περίμενες  :Laughing: 
Εγώ βάζω καλό βαθμό και στα ωραία κορίτσια  :Laughing: 

Επίσης, το κινητό το έχω ξεχάσει κλειστό εδώ και μία βδομάδα, ταυτοχρόνως δεν δουλεύει πολύ καλά, οπότε αυτό με την επιδότηση να το προωθήσουμε λίγο  :Wink:

----------


## shaq141a

> Αν το πρόβλημα είναι η εισαγωγή bandwidth από τα p2p, τότε εκείνο που χρειάζονται είναι p2p cache service. Ας βλέπουν τι «τραβιέται» και ας δώσουν seeding οι ίδιοι. Μάλιστα, αν δίναν συμμετρικό adsl ή έστω καλό upstream, θα είχαν σαν αποτέλεσμα να ανταλλάσσονται τα προγράμματα ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ της χώρας και να μην τα παίρνουμε απέξω. Δηλαδή, να σου κάνει QoS στο seeding των προς τα έξω διευθύνσεων και να δίνει αβέρτα κουβέρτα στους ντόπιους μέσω του ΔΙΚΟΥ σου upstream. (A cunning plan me Lord!) 
> 
> Δηλαδή, λίγο QoS στις ξένες διευθύνσεις, παράλληλα με p2p seed που δεν δίνει ΕΞΩ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, δεν δίνει σε ανταγωνιστές εγχώριους ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και δίνει μόνο στους συνδρομητές (γιατί δεν δίνει σχεδόν τίποτα; για να μην «κάψει» το p2p πρωτόκολλο και τον κάνουν ban από τον tracker . 
> 
> Μάλιστα, αυτό να γίνει αυτόματο. Να βάλουν σύστημα που να βλέπει αν κάτι είναι torrent για παράδειγμα, να βλέπει τι δίνει, να το κατεβάζουν σε ένα δικό τους μηχάνημα το οποίο όμως επιτρέπει να κάνει seed μόνο στους ντόπιους (ουσιαστικά, τυπικά σε όλους, αλλά με αργές ταχύτητες). 
> 
> Ουσιαστικά έχεις έναν εγχώριο seeder και ταυτοχρόνως χρησιμοποιείς το ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ upstream των συνδρομητών σου που δουλεύουν p2p, για να δώσεις σε δικούς σου συνδρομητές, ώστε να μην το πάρουν απέξω. Δηλαδή, αν κάποιος συνδρομητής σου δουλεύει p2p, σε συμφέρει να του ανεβάσεις το UPSTREAM του, με QoS όμως προς όφελος εγχώριων καταναλώσεων). Τον κάνεις δικό σου p2p cache και δεν φαίνονται και ΤΟΣΟΙ συνδρομητές σου προς τα έξω να κατεβάζουν τα  και να τραβάνε ξένους δικηγόρους, πέραν του εισαγώμενου bandwidth.
> 
> Έτσι κατεβάζεις το δικό σου κόστος σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό και είσαι και «καλός» «που δεν κόβει πρωτόκολλα». Και customer satisfaction, και καλό marketing και κέρδος. 
> ...


Αυτο ακριβώς γίνεται σε χώρες όπως Ισπανία, Πορτογαλία και φυσικά Σουηδία. Με την πρώτη ματιά φαίνεται ότι στη Σουδία με τις +100άρες (όχι kbps αλλά Mbps) οι τοπικοί ISPs θα καταστρέφονταν. Αντίθετα. Επειδή πουθενά σχεδόν πουθενά αλλού δεν έχουν τόσο καλές γραμμές, το κατέβαζε ένας το torrent (ή ήταν scener :Wink: ) και μετά είτε το ανέβαζε σε private tracker όπου επιτρέπονται μονάχα Σουδικές ΙΡs είτε σε ΗUB πάλι με Σουηδούς. Το αποτέλεσμα: παρείχε τρομερά ανώτερες υπηρεσίς από σχεδόν όλα τα κράτη και όμως το bandwidth με το εξωτερικό ήταν ελάχιστο. Εδώ σιγά μη σκεφτούν κάτι τέτοιο και δώσουν unlimited download και upload για ελληνικές ΙΡ.

Και όσον αφορά το κόστος του ΟΚΣΥΑ2. Είναι επιλογή των εταιριών να δίνουν adsl με τον ΟΤΕ. Αυτό το χαράτσι είναι απίστευτο !!! αλλά δεν είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα. Να βάλουν φράγκα να φτιάξουν δικά τους δίκτυα  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## cosmos

Πέρασα επί τροχάδην τις τελευταίες 6-7 σελίδες και ίσως μου ξέφυγε κάτι ουσίας... Τέσπα, σήμερα 7 Οκτωβρίου παρατήρησα ότι:

- Το voip μου έμπαζε χοντρά (σε αντίθεση με τις τελευταίες μέρες)
- τα web downloads έμπαζαν χοντρά (σε αντίθεση με τις τελευταίες μέρες)
- το Online gaming 1000ριζε σε ping... (σε αντίθεση με τις τελευταίες μέρες)

Ίσως να είναι της φαντασίας μου, αλλά δείτε και το γράφημα από Azureus εδώ 
από κατέβασμα του Ubuntu (με αναλογία SPR > 7). Το μισό είναι με ενεργοποιημένο full obfuscation (RC4 και δε γίνεται σύνδεση με μη αποκρύψιμα clients) και το άλλο μισό με πλήρως απενεργοποιημένο το obfuscation.

*Μπορείτε να βρείτε ποιο είναι ποιό;*

(Για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν, το κόβω ότι είναι ανενεργό ίσως το TS, όποιος θέλει ας κάνει κανά crosscheck).

[action=cosmos]την κάνει με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια, θα ξαναγυρίσει στη σελίδα 500...[/action]

----------


## WandereR

ЬΜήπως το ΤΣ είναι προσωρινό επειδη απλά αυτη τη περιοδο το δικτυο της έχει αγγίξει τα όρια της?

----------


## BoGe

> *Μπορείτε να βρείτε ποιο είναι ποιό;*
> 
> (Για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν, το κόβω ότι είναι ανενεργό ίσως το TS, όποιος θέλει ας κάνει κανά crosscheck).


Δηλαδή, επιρρεάζει εκτός τα P2P και το VoIP αρνητικά;

----------


## Hyde

> Ε, δάσκαλος είμαι, τι περίμενες 
> Εγώ βάζω καλό βαθμό και στα ωραία κορίτσια 
> 
> Επίσης, το κινητό το έχω ξεχάσει κλειστό εδώ και μία βδομάδα, ταυτοχρόνως δεν δουλεύει πολύ καλά, οπότε αυτό με την επιδότηση να το προωθήσουμε λίγο


As Annita Saying : Καλά ξηγιέσαι!!

----------


## cosmos

[action=cosmos]είπε ψέμματα και επανεμφανίζεται στην ίδια σελίδα...[/action]

Και να πω στη άκρη και κανά 2 πράγματα (ον-? οφ-τοπικ? ό,τι νάναι). Ναι, πάλι :P

Το να αποκτήσει η HOL 2x, 3x, ΟΣΟx bandwidth χρειάζεται για να κάνουμε *όλοι* τη δουλειά μας είναι ευχολόγιο. 500000 αναθέματα για τη διοίκησή της και τα κόλπα της κτλ *δεν* πρόκειται να αλλάξει το ότι αυτά είναι ευχές.

Η *πραγματικότητα* είναι ότι με μπουκωμένο δίκτυο ως τα μπούνια, τα downloads, τα mails, τα p2p παίζουν πιο αργά. Με το "πιο-αργό-αλλά-δουλεύει" μπορώ να ζήσω. 

To voip (το οποίο μαζί με το bundled ata της HOL ήταν ο βασικός λόγος επιλογής της HOL για μένα), *το οποίο είναι ανταποδοτικό για μένα με την έννοια ότι σχεδόν μου έχει ξεπληρώσει τη συνδρομή με τις τζάμπα κλήσεις που έχω κάνει*και το οnline-gaming *δεν παίζει καθόλου φίλοι μου.*

Ευχή μου να στρώσει η κατάσταση, σύντομα (< 1 μήνα).

----------


## BoGe

> To voip (το οποίο μαζί με το bundled ata της HOL ήταν ο βασικός λόγος επιλογής της HOL για μένα), *το οποίο είναι ανταποδοτικό για μένα με την έννοια ότι σχεδόν μου έχει ξεπληρώσει τη συνδρομή με τις τζάμπα κλήσεις που έχω κάνει*και το οnline-gaming *δεν παίζει καθόλου φίλοι μου.*


Πόσος καιρός είναι πουδ δεν παίζει το VoIP;
Και αυτό από τις 7 του μηνός;

----------


## cosmos

> Δηλαδή, επιρρεάζει εκτός τα P2P και το VoIP αρνητικά;


Όχι, το ανάποδο. Αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω είναι ότι εικάζω την πιθανότητα να απενεργοποιήθηκε σήμερα το TS. Με αποτέλεσμα το voip και τo online gaming να πάρει την κατιούσα :/



> Πόσος καιρός είναι πουδ δεν παίζει το VoIP;
> Και αυτό από τις 7 του μηνός;


Ναι, μακάρι να είναι παροδικό το φαινόμενο ή να κάνω λάθος...

----------


## Hyde

> Όχι, το ανάποδο. Αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω είναι ότι εικάζω την πιθανότητα να απενεργοποιήθηκε σήμερα το TS. Με αποτέλεσμα το voip και τo online gaming να πάρει την κατιούσα



Δεν βλέπω καμία μα καμία διαφορά στα p2p. Οικτρά. Τώρα για το voip και το gaming....μήπως απλά έχουν γονατίσει τα ΠΑΝΤΑ;

----------


## shaq141a

> To voip (το οποίο μαζί με το bundled ata της HOL ήταν ο βασικός λόγος επιλογής της HOL για μένα), *το οποίο είναι ανταποδοτικό για μένα με την έννοια ότι σχεδόν μου έχει ξεπληρώσει τη συνδρομή με τις τζάμπα κλήσεις που έχω κάνει*και το οnline-gaming *δεν παίζει καθόλου φίλοι μου.*


Πράγματι το voip θα έπρεπε να έχει τη νούμερο 1 προτεραιότητα μιας και δεν τρώει και πολύ bandwidth.Άρα η HOL θα μπορούσε να βάλει QOS με Voip πρώτο και μετά όλα τα υπόλοιπα.  :Thinking:

----------


## ssotiris

> Τώρα 80άχρονοι χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο; ή κατά κύριο λόγο επιχειρηματίες;
> 
> Έριξαν τις τιμές, οπότε μειώθηκε το ποσοστό των p2p συγκριτικά, ΩΡΑΙΑ.
> Τώρα πρέπει να τους διώξει; Δηλάδη τώρα που γίνεται επικερδής από τους άλλους, θα διώξει τους «κακούς» αντί να κάνει επέκταση κυκλώματος και να βάλει p2p cache; Θα δημιουργήσει έναν πάροχο voip μόνο (για να κάνει ζημιά στον ΟΤΕ) και θα στείλει όλο το p2p στον ΟΤΕ, για να κάνει ζημιά στον ΟΤΕ. Και ο ΟΤΕ θα κάτσει με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια ή οι προγραμματιστές και οι χρήστες p2p; 
> 
> Να σου πω τι θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ. Δεν θα έχει πόρτες και κυκλώματα. Οι υπόλοιποι θα δρομολογούν προς HOL με 56k modem, και ο πρώτος που θα βάλει cap, θα κλείσει. 
> 
> Ξέρεις τι θα πετύχει (και η HOL και όμοιοί της) να δημιουργηθούν τεχνολογίες απόκρυψης δεδομένων και στατιστικού masking της κίνησης, ώστε να μην ξέρουν ούτε τι παίρνω από ποιον, ούτε με ποιον ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ επικοινωνώ, ούτε τι λέγεται εκεί. Θα έχω ένα «γκρίζο θόρυβο» να βγαίνει στο δίκτυο που θα κάθεται πάνω από βαρυά ένκρυψη και μπορεί να μεταφέρει δεδομένα άλλων σε ένα δεύτερο επίπεδο απόκρυμμένης διευθυνσιολόγησης και ακριβώς επειδή κάποιοι σκέφτονται πονηρά, θα είμαι στο max ώστε να μην ξέρουν πότε στέλνω και τι. 
> 
> ...


Pelasgian ++++

όσο για το awmn να ενημερώσω ότι σήμερα συνδέθηκε η Εύβοια με την Αθήνα.....τα 1500-2000 ενεργά σημεία της Αθήνας επικοινωνούν πλέον με την Χαλκίδα η οποία σε λίγο χρόνο θα έχει μεγάλη ασύρματη ανάπτυξη.

Ακόμη δεν έχει τελειοποιηθεί η σύνδεση, αλλά στα "πρώτα" της πιάνει ένα 20-25Μbps.

Στα σπάργανα είναι να συνδεθεί και η Μύκονος,Τήνος, Σύρος, κλπ, η Επίδαυρος και ο Πόρος έχει ήδη συνδεθεί, και υπάρχουν tunnel με άλλα μεγάλα ασύρματα δίκτυα (Θεσσαλονίκη, Κρήτη,κλπ).
Η Αττική καλύπτεται όλη, είναι σπάνιο κάποιος να μην έχει οπτική με κάποιο κόμβο του awmn σε ακτίνα 5-6κμ.
Το awmn είναι μικρογραφία του ιντερνέτ, με την διαφορά ότι providers είμαστε οι ίδιοι οι χρήστες.

----------


## Sebu

> Από τεχνικής άποψης νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν διάφορες λύσεις. 
> 
> Αν το πρόβλημα είναι η εισαγωγή bandwidth από τα p2p, τότε εκείνο που χρειάζονται είναι p2p cache service. Ας βλέπουν τι «τραβιέται» και ας δώσουν seeding οι ίδιοι. Μάλιστα, αν δίναν συμμετρικό adsl ή έστω καλό upstream, θα είχαν σαν αποτέλεσμα να ανταλλάσσονται τα προγράμματα ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ της χώρας και να μην τα παίρνουμε απέξω. Δηλαδή, να σου κάνει QoS στο seeding των προς τα έξω διευθύνσεων και να δίνει αβέρτα κουβέρτα στους ντόπιους μέσω του ΔΙΚΟΥ σου upstream. (A cunning plan me Lord!) 
> 
> Δηλαδή, λίγο QoS στις ξένες διευθύνσεις, παράλληλα με p2p seed που δεν δίνει ΕΞΩ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, δεν δίνει σε ανταγωνιστές εγχώριους ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και δίνει μόνο στους συνδρομητές (γιατί δεν δίνει σχεδόν τίποτα; για να μην «κάψει» το p2p πρωτόκολλο και τον κάνουν ban από τον tracker . 
> 
> Μάλιστα, αυτό να γίνει αυτόματο. Να βάλουν σύστημα που να βλέπει αν κάτι είναι torrent για παράδειγμα, να βλέπει τι δίνει, να το κατεβάζουν σε ένα δικό τους μηχάνημα το οποίο όμως επιτρέπει να κάνει seed μόνο στους ντόπιους (ουσιαστικά, τυπικά σε όλους, αλλά με αργές ταχύτητες). 
> 
> Ουσιαστικά έχεις έναν εγχώριο seeder και ταυτοχρόνως χρησιμοποιείς το ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ upstream των συνδρομητών σου που δουλεύουν p2p, για να δώσεις σε δικούς σου συνδρομητές, ώστε να μην το πάρουν απέξω. Δηλαδή, αν κάποιος συνδρομητής σου δουλεύει p2p, σε συμφέρει να του ανεβάσεις το UPSTREAM του, με QoS όμως προς όφελος εγχώριων καταναλώσεων). Τον κάνεις δικό σου p2p cache και δεν φαίνονται και ΤΟΣΟΙ συνδρομητές σου προς τα έξω να κατεβάζουν τα  και να τραβάνε ξένους δικηγόρους, πέραν του εισαγώμενου bandwidth.
> ...


Δεν νομιζω οτι κατι τετοιο ειναι εφικτο και θα εξηγησω γιατι.

Οπως ξερουμε ολοι δεν μπορει κανεις να σου απαγορεψει τι θα κατεβασεις στον υπολογιστη σου.Ακομα και πειρατικα προγραμματα με βαση το Συνταγμα,την ελευθερη διακινηση ιδεων,πληροφοριων και γενικως μια απεχθεια προς οτιδηποτε αστυνομοκρατουμενο λογω της 7ετιας ειναι "ελευθερα" αφου πισω απο τις κλειστες πορτες του σπιτιου σου εισαι ελευθερος να κανεις οτι σου καπνισει.
Το προβλημα ξεκιναει απο τη στιγμη που μοιραζεσαι αυτο που κατεβασες παρανομα.Κοινως δεν ειναι παρανομο το download αλλα το upload.

Με δεδομενο οτι το 90% των χρηστων p2p στην Ελλαδα δεν κατεβαζουν διανομες Linux οπως ο Πελασγος αλλα πειρατικο software,παιχνιδια,ταινιες,τσοντες,τραγουδια κ.α. αυτο σημαινει οτι το 90% της "ανταλλαξιμης" κινησης δλδ αυτης που seed-αρεται ειναι παρανομο.

Αν λοιπον η HOL και η καθες HOL εβαζε δικους της server για να μοιραζει εσωτερικα τα τορρεντς θα μπορουσε να μοιραζει μονο ενα 10% και ισως λεω πολυ,που θα ηταν τα νομιμα.
Για ολα τα αλλα θα εξακολουθουσε να θελει bandwidth με εξωτερικο εκτος και αν ηθελε να seed-αρει απο τους σερβερς της πειρατικο υλικο και να εχει προβληματα με το νομο.

Βεβαια αυτη θα ηταν καλη λυση για τον Πελασγο μονο που κατεβαζει διανομες Linux  :Razz:  

Αλλα τις διανομες Linux μπορεις να τις βρεις και απο αλλες πηγες στο εσωτερικο (πχ NTUA) με συνδεση http/ftp και max ταχυτητα οποτε δεν εχεις λογο να μπλεξεις με τορρεντς και εξωτερικο.
Εκτος και αν οι εκδοσεις που χρησιμοποιει ο Πελασγος ως εκπαιδευτικο υλικο στους σπουδαστες του ειναι ροζ   :Twisted Evil:   οποτε δικαιολογειται το τορρεντ.

 :Wink:    "Sebu is teasing Pelasgian"

----------


## ekigonzalez9

Προσπέρασα αρκετές από τις προηγούμενες σελίδες όμως από τη ροή της συζήτησης δεν νομίζω κανείς να τόνισε ότι η HOL δεν παραδέχεται αλλά ούτε και διαψεύδει τη χρήση TS. Μόνο από αυτό μπορεί να βγάλει κανείς τα συμπεράσματά του. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι άκρως σημαντικά όμως έρχονται σε δεύτερη μοίρα. Όταν ο ISP σου δεν σου λέει τι σου προσφέρει πως να τον διαλέξεις. Για να παραφράσω κάποιο παράδειγμα που είδα είναι σαν να αγοράζεις ένα αυτοκίνητο και να ρωτάς αν έχει ABS και να μη σου λένε.

Εγώ προσωπικά είχα σχεδόν αποφασίσει να βάλει HOL μέσω του Δίοδος αλλά τώρα το ξανασκέφτομαι. Σε εμένα βέβαια δεν θα έχει TS και παρόμοιες @#!$%^&* μιας θα γίνεται χρήση του δικτύου της ΕΔΕΤ αλλά το όλο σκηνικό με κάνει επιφυλακτικό απέναντι στην HOL.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Το πόσο στοιχίζει ένα κύκλωμα διασύνδεσης με εξωτερικό, είναι αδιάφορο. Όταν ένας παροχέας είναι σοβαρός, δεν περιμένει να φτάσει στο 1000% της χωρητικότητάς του για να αναβαθμίσει το bw του. Να θυμίσω την περίπτωση της Forthnet, όταν σερνόταν στο διεθνές Internet, έκανε αναβάθμιση.

Το να θέτεις περιορισμούς στην κίνηση, σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Γι' αυτό και το καλύτερο QoS είναι η έλλειψη QoS, γιατί σημαίνει ότι το δίκτυο δεν έχει ανάγκη για QoS. Αν λοιπόν η HOL αντιμετώπιζε την έλλειψη bandwidth με σοβαρότητα και σεβασμό προς τους πελάτες της, θα προχωρούσε σε αναβάθμιση των κυκλωμάτων της. Αντ' αυτού, με κόλπα και κουτοπονηριές προσπαθεί να τα βολέψει όπως όπως.

----------


## anon

Δεν μπορεί να μην υπάρχει QoS, δηλαδή κάποιας μορφής traffic shaping. Αυτό θα γινόταν εαν οι πόροι ήταν άπειροι (σχεδόν). Αυτό μπαίνει γιατι οι πόροι (στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το bw είτε στο διεθνές είτε στο εθνικό δίκτυο) δεν είναι επαρκείς. Να το ξαναπώ, γιατί ορισμένοι δεν το καταλαβαίνεται. Αν πάρουμε την 4ΝΕΤ, με 40.000 συνδρομιτές (όπως ήταν τέλος 2005, τώρα δεν ξέρω), και εας υποθέσουμε ότι όλο, μα όλοι αυτοί είναι ADSL 768. Για να έχουν αγαπητέ, όλοι αυτοί, και οι 40.000 την ταχύτητα μέχρι την 4ΝΕΤ, θα χρειαστεί 768Κbps * 40.000 = 30Gbps σύνδεση με τον ΟΤΕ (ΟΚΣΥΑ2). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μόνο στον ΟΤΕ, για να τερματίζονται οι ADSL θα πρέπει να πληρώνει 30 * 20.000 ευρώ = 600.000 ευρώ / μήνα. Μάλιστα φίλε, πάνω απο μισό εκατομύριο, και μιλάμε μόνο για το εθνικό δίκτυο... Αυτό θα αντιστοιχεί σε κάθε συνδρομητή, 600.000 / 40.000 = 15 ευρώ τον μήνα... Και δεν βάλαμε το κόστος για την σύνδεση ΑΙΧ για το εθνικό δίκτυο. Βάλε τώρα ότι το διεθνές κοστίζει εκατοντάδες φορές περισσότερο, και θα βγεί ότι για να έχεις πάντα την 768, θα πρέπει να κοστίζει καμμιά 100άρα ευρώ το λιγότερο, μόνο υπολογίζοντας το κόστος κυκλωμάτων. Απο κει και πέρα, βάλε κόστος διοικητικών υπηρεσιών, τεχνικών, εξολισμού, συμβολαίων, διαφήμισης, και ένα λογικό κέρδος που πρέπει ναχει η εταιρία (πχ 15-20 %) και πες μου εσύ πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό.... 

Στο μόνο που έχουν δίκιο όσοι όλοι διαμαρτύρονται είναι:
1) Οι εταιρίες όλες και ο ΟΤΕ απέκρυψαν στα ψιλά γράμματα ότι οι ταχύτητες δεν ειναι εγγυημένες, και ότι όλες οι υπηρεσίες που διαφημίζουν για να ελκύσουν κόσμο, μπορεί τελικά να μην δουλεύουν. 
2) Οτι οι αλλαγές όπως αυτή που πιθανόν να έκανε η HOL, θα πρέπει πρώτα να γνωστοποιούνται στο κοινό, και οι πελάτες να έχουν την δυνατότητα στην περίπτωση αυτή, να αποχωρήσουν με το υπόλοιπο που έχουν πληρώσει.
3) Οτι όλοι οι πάροχοι γνωρίζουν ότι σημαντικός αριθμός χρηστών χρησιμοποιεί τα ευρυζωνικά για p2p downloads και ουσιαστικά αυτός ήταν και ο κράχτης, τουλάχιστον στην αρχή....

----------


## ssotiris

Μέσα σε 15 μέρες γράφτηκαν πάνω από 100 σελίδες σε 2-3 topic σχετικά με την HOL, τις υπηρεσίες αυτής, τον τρόπο που τις διαμορφώνει πριν τις δώσει για χρήση, προτάθηκαν λύσεις (τεχνικές και μη), αναλύθηκαν τα νομικά κομμάτια της σύμβασης, καταλάβαμε όλοι μας τις υποχρεώσεις και τα δικαιώματά μας.

Ακούστηκαν εκατοντάδες φωνές, γνώμες, απόψεις,αναλύσεις, διαμαρτυρίες,κλπ,  σχεδόν από όλους.
Πίστεύω ότι το θέμα έχει καλυφθεί τουλάχιστον όσο αφορά την πλευρά των χρηστών/πελατών.
Μόνο την άλλη άποψη δεν έχουμε δει ακόμη για να κλείσει το θέμα.

Εγώ για παράδειγμα εάν ήμουν προιστάμενος πωλήσεων ή τεχνικός προιστάμενος στην HOL, θα είχα βάλει έναν υφιστάμενό μου να γράψει κάτι, σαν μορφή άτυπης απάντησης σε όλα αυτά.
Θα είχα βάλει ένα άτυπο τέλος σε όλη αυτή την φιλολογία γύρω από το πρόβλημα, με ένα άτυπο τρόπο, χωρίς δεσμεύσεις και άλλα παρόμοια.
Αφήνοντας την κατάσταση αυτή να διαιωνίζεται, αφήνει ταυτόχρονα να συνεχίζεται και η φθορά/ζημία στο όνομά της.

----------


## Sebu

> Αφήνοντας την κατάσταση αυτή να διαιωνίζεται, αφήνει ταυτόχρονα να συνεχίζεται και η φθορά/ζημία στο όνομά της.


Ή της κανουμε μια πολυ ωραια διαφημιση.Ακομα και η αρνητικη διαφημιση,παραδεχονται ορισμενοι μαρκετιστες,ειναι πολυ καλη ορισμενες φορες και φυσικα ειναι τζαμπα.

----------


## Observer

@ pelasgian





> Τώρα 80άχρονοι χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο; ή κατά κύριο λόγο επιχειρηματίες;


  Φίλος "του χώρου" μας κατέθεσε την "εμπειρία του" για το πως ξεσκίζονται όλοι αυτοί ζητώντας p2p , οπωσδήποτε .
Αυτός το ανέφερε , εγώ είπα πως το Internet δεν αφορά μόνο τον φοιτητόκοσμο και τους έφηβους, αφορά και τους επιχειρηματικούς ή επαγγελματικούς χώρους και ηλικίες εκτός των πρώτων . 




> Έριξαν τις τιμές, οπότε μειώθηκε το ποσοστό των p2p συγκριτικά, ΩΡΑΙΑ.
> Τώρα πρέπει να τους διώξει; Δηλάδη τώρα που γίνεται επικερδής από τους άλλους, θα διώξει τους «κακούς» αντί να κάνει επέκταση κυκλώματος και να βάλει p2p cache; Θα δημιουργήσει έναν πάροχο voip μόνο (για να κάνει ζημιά στον ΟΤΕ) και θα στείλει όλο το p2p στον ΟΤΕ, για να κάνει ζημιά στον ΟΤΕ. Και ο ΟΤΕ θα κάτσει με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια ή οι προγραμματιστές και οι χρήστες p2p;


  Άκου πως λέγεται το παραπάνω .. ΚΑΠΙΤΑΛΙΣΜΟΣ .. δηλαδή το μεγαλύτερο δυνατό κέρδος με το λιγότερο δυνατό κόστος και ζημίες . Και φυσικά εφόσον όλο και περισσότεροι χρήστες πλέον και ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΙΣ χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο, ... ΝΑΙ ... ο p2p φοιτητόκοσμος και οι έφηβοι είναι ζημιογόνοι , διότι τρώνε το ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΟ BW με το εξωτερικό , είναι υπερβολικά απλό για την λογική μίας Ιδιωτικής εταιρείας , ή οποία δεν είναι Π.Ι.Κ.Π.Α (Πατριωτικόν Ιδρυμα Κοινωνικής Πρόνοιας και Ασφαλίσεως) .
  Εάν ακολουθήσει μία Ιδιωτική Εταιρεία την "λογική" του αγοράζω συνεχώς ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΟ BW και ρίχνω συνεχώς τις τιμές , απλά αυτοκτονεί , δεν υπάρχει (για την εταιρεία) κανένας Λογικός λόγος να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο... ούτε εάν αυτοκτονήσει , θα μαζευτείτε οι p2p να πληρώσετε τα χρέη της ή τις ζημιές της με τράκα μεταξύ σας ... σαν ένδειξη εκτίμησης και σεβασμού για τις απόπειρές της να "αυτοκτονήσει" για πάρτη σας :P .... επίσης απλό .    




> Να σου πω τι θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ. Δεν θα έχει πόρτες και κυκλώματα. Οι υπόλοιποι θα δρομολογούν προς HOL με 56k modem, και ο πρώτος που θα βάλει cap, θα κλείσει. 
> 
> Ξέρεις τι θα πετύχει (και η HOL και όμοιοί της) να δημιουργηθούν τεχνολογίες απόκρυψης δεδομένων και στατιστικού masking της κίνησης, ώστε να μην ξέρουν ούτε τι παίρνω από ποιον, ούτε με ποιον ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ επικοινωνώ, ούτε τι λέγεται εκεί. Θα έχω ένα «γκρίζο θόρυβο» να βγαίνει στο δίκτυο που θα κάθεται πάνω από βαρυά ένκρυψη και μπορεί να μεταφέρει δεδομένα άλλων σε ένα δεύτερο επίπεδο απόκρυμμένης διευθυνσιολόγησης και ακριβώς επειδή κάποιοι σκέφτονται πονηρά, θα είμαι στο max ώστε να μην ξέρουν πότε στέλνω και τι.


 
  Πάντα θα υπάρχουν αντίμετρα , στα μέτρα και πάντα θα υπάρχουν αντίμετρα στα αντίμετρα . Αυτό δεν λέει κάτι , ΠΑΝΤΑ λιγότεροι θα παίζουν "έξυπνα" μπάλα και πάντα θα είναι αναγκασμένοι να βρίσκουν καινούριες "εξυπνάδες" μιας και οι παλιές δεν κρατάνε για πολύ. Στατιστικώς μπορούν να περιοριστούν οι απώλειες σε ένα απελπιστικά μικρότερο αριθμό και αυτό είναι ΚΕΡΔΟΣ . 
  Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι για να περιοριστούν τα p2p ακόμα και να γίνουν αδύνατα από ένα Δίκτυο , μην επενδύετε στην μυθολογία για τις τεχνικές δυνατότητες που πραγματικά υπάρχουν σε έλεγχο ή και σε κόψιμο κάποιων επιλογών ... σκεφτείτε απλά πως ότι συμβαίνει είναι θέμα "ανοχής" και μόνο, που εξυπηρετεί σωστές ή λάθος (δεν έχει σημασία) εμπορικές κινήσεις.  




> Το οποίο δημιουργείται αυτή τη στιγμή όπως τα λέμε. 
> 
> Δηλαδή το χρησιμοποιώ δεν το χρησιμοποιώ, είναι μυστικό ή δεν είναι, θα έχω μέγιστη επικοινωνία, ώστε κόβοντας σαβούρες, να μπορώ να περάσω τα χρήσιμα και ένκρυψη. 
> 
> Θα είχε πλάκα κάτι τέτοιο; Δεν είναι πιο καλά τώρα που ο κόσμος δεν είναι αγριεμένος ότι «σκαλίζουν» τη κίνησή του; Δεν κάνει λιγότερο ανυποψίαστους τους κακούς που ψάχνουν οι αρχές; Σκέψου ένα κόσμο που όλοι πατάνε ένκρυψη, ένα κόσμο που όλοι κυκλοφορούν κουκουλοφόροι, νομοταγείς και μη. Πώς θα πιάσει η αστυνομία τους «κακούς»;


  Μία εταιρεία ιδιωτικών συμφερόντων σκέφτεται λογιστικά και οικονομοτεχνικά και όχι κοινωνικά ή ιδεαλιστικά .. γιατί θέλει το κέρδος και όχι την ζημία . Δεν είναι κράτος να ξοδεύει απλά τα λεφτά των φορολογούμενων και να τους φορτώνει στο χαλαρό τις ζημιές της , άρα δεν δύναται να θεωρητικολογεί με "κακούς" ,"κουκούλες" και λοιπές ιστορίες για αγρίους.
  Όταν το συνειδητοποιήσεις ίσως καταλάβεις το γιατί τα ερωτήματά σου είναι ΑΤΟΠΑ.




> Το internet θα παραμείνει ελεύθερο, σε λίγο θα γίνει και όλο το λογισμικό έτσι. Αυτοί που πιστεύουν διαφορετικά, δεν θα αφήσουν το κόσμο απέξω, θα αφήσει ο κόσμος αυτούς απέξω.


 
  Αυτό τι ήταν ? .. "σύνθημα-ατάκα" σε μπροσούρα  ? ... καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα  :Very Happy:  ... 




> Αν η Ελλάδα γίνει από ψηφιακή μπανανία, ψηφιακή χούντα, τότε πολύ απλά θα πάρει ο καθένας και η θεία του ένα ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ wimax, θα φτιαχτούν σκληρές πατέντες τύπου AWMN, ή Ronja μέσω πανεπιστημίων, θα υλοποιηθούν πρωτόκολλα επικοινωνίας πού ούτε οι μυστικές υπηρεσίες ονειρεύονται (για την ακρίβεια τα βλέπουν εφιάλτες στον ύπνο τους) και απλά θα σπάσει ο τσαμπουκάς once and for all.


  Δεν είπες το καλύτερο .. εκείνο "με τον Τοτό" .




> Δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις το internet. Ούτε καν τη πρόσβαση σε αυτό. Δεν το πέτυχε ο Bill Gates το 95 στην αρχή του και τώρα με το .net, θα το πετύχουν οι 4-5 κακόμοιροι παρόχοι μας βάζοντας τάπες, γινόμενοι αντιπαθητικοί, αποτυγχάνοντας τραγικά σε marketing I και δημιουργούντας ΤΕΤΟΙΟ σούσουρο ότι πιάστηκαν στα πράσσα;


  Ρε φίλε , πάρτο χαμπάρι .. με την ΑΝΟΧΗ τους υπάρχεις διαδικτυακά όπως υπάρχεις , εάν συμφωνήσουν μεταξύ τους να σου περιορίσουν ή σου κόψουν το p2p .. "τελείωσες" . 
  H HOL δεν θέλει να ελέγξει το ίντερνετ ρε φίλε, δεν ασχολείται κανένας με αυτό έτσι όπως νομίζεις , άσε τα μυθιστορήματα και τα σενάρια , δες το απλά ... δηλαδή ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΑ , τι κερδίζεις , τι χάνεις εμπορικά από αυτό , αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα, είτε της HOL είτε του απεχθούς Bill , είτε του οποιουδήποτε .
  Τα υπόλοιπα αφορούν την "Νικήτα" και τους φίλους της ....   :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  
  Εάν νομίζεις πως μπορείς εσύ και οι φίλοι σου να στήσετε οποιασδήποτε μορφής δίκτυο που να σας συνδέει με τα p2p παγκοσμίως  κάντε το .. δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν το έχετε κάνει μέχρι τώρα !!! .. αφού τόσα προβλήματα υπάρχουν με το DSL και φαίνεται ότι προστέθηκε άλλο ένα αυτό με την φάπα στα p2p (δεν το ξέρουμε οι εκτός HOL σαν και μένα .. αλλά anyway) .. απορώ γιατί δεν έχετε προχωρήσει εσύ και οι φίλοι σου στα ιδωτικά projects των digi-γκούνις .  :Very Happy: 

  @ Manos_M




> Διαβάζω με προσοχή το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και θέλω να πω ότι είναι λίγο θλιβερό να τσακώνονται οι χρήστες μεταξύ τους. Και μάλιστα είναι τραγικό να ασχολείται κάποιος με τις προτεραιότητες του άλλου, όσον αφορά το τι θα κάνει με την σύνδεσή του. ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ θα κάνει. Οι προτεραιότητες του κάθε χρήστη όσον αφορά τις υπηρεσίες που του παρέχονται αφορούν ΜΟΝΟ αυτόν και κανέναν άλλο.


  Και εσύ το "ξέχασες"  ... ότι αφορούν οικονομοτεχνικώς ΚΑΙ τον πάροχο ? .. γιατί το "ξεχνάτε" ρε παιδιά ? ..  :Very Happy: 




> Τώρα απόψεις του τύπου...τα μουλαροειδή και τα παιδάκια που ξεσκίζουν τις γραμμές, οι κακοί χρήστες που με 20 ευρώ προσπαθούν να κατεβάσουν όλο το Internet κ.α. είναι λίγο άστοχες. Από την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει λύση του τύπου : ογκοχρέωση, προφανώς και θα προσπαθήσει ο καθένας να εκμεταλλευτεί στο μέγιστο αυτό που έχει.


  Μα δεν ζητάει κάποιος να μην το κάνει ! ... εννοείται πως θα το κάνει , αλλά ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ επίσης πως και ο πάροχος θα ψάξει να βρει τρόπους να κερδίζει από το πανάκριβο BW με το εξωτερικό και όχι να ζημιώνεται από αυτό !!!!!
  Το πρώτο γιατί θεωρείται normal (και είναι) .. και το δεύτερο όχι !!!! (που επίσης είναι) .




> Και κάτι τελευταίο. Αυτή η λύση που γράφτηκε "όποιος δεν ξεσκίζει τη γραμμή, να έχει κάποιο bonus πχ προτεραιότητας"....μου θυμίζει σχολείο όπου το παιδάκι που κάνει ησυχία το συμπαθεί η δασκάλα και του βάζει και ένα βαθμό παραπάνω γιατί δεν την εκνεύρισε και δεν την κούρασε. Ενώ το κακό παιδάκι....ντα! να μάθει να μην κάνει φασαρία. Επίσης θα μπορούσε να έχει εξαιρετική εφαρμογή και σε άλλες υπηρεσίες. πχ αυτός που χρησιμοποιεί ελάχιστα το κινητό να τυγχάνει μεγαλύτερης επιδότησης από αυτόν που το χρησιμοποιεί περισσότερο... (Μάλλον οξύμωρο)


  Μην μπλέκουμε άσχετα και ανόμοια πράγματα μεταξύ τους .. όπως "παιδάκια" και 2 αυγά τουρκίας (φρέσκα)... είναι ανορθολογικό και αντιδιαλεκτικό ... .. τα πράγματα είναι απλά ... αυτός που χρησιμοποιεί  το πανάκριβο BW μέσω των p2p (δηλαδή το σκίζει) πρέπει να πληρώνει το σκίσιμο  σε σχέση με τους άλλους που δεν το κάνουν .. είναι πολύ πολύ απλό και σύμφωνο με την λογική της Αγοράς, .... με την extra χρέωση  οι εταιρείες έχουν κίνητρο και μάλιστα ανταποδοτικό να αγοράσουν κι άλλο από το πανάκριβο BW . 
  "1+1 κάνουν 2" ... και όχι 11 ..όπως πολλοί νομίζουν .

  @ macgiorgosgr




> Το πόσο στοιχίζει ένα κύκλωμα διασύνδεσης με εξωτερικό, είναι αδιάφορο.


  Για σένα  φυσικά.
  Για την εταιρεία που περιμένει να κερδίσει από εσένα και όχι να χρεωκοπήσει είναι εξίσου αδιάφορο το εάν κατεβάζεις "γρήγορα" την ταινία : "Ο Αλέκος σε νέες περιπέτειες ... το 4".
  Θα της προξενούσες το ενδιαφέρον εάν της έδινες κάτι παραπάνω για το γεγονός ότι θέλεις να είσαι "φτερωτός" και στο καπάκι να κατεβάσεις και το " Ο Αλέκος σε νέες περιπέτειες ... το 5" .




> Όταν ένας παροχέας είναι σοβαρός, δεν περιμένει να φτάσει στο 1000% της χωρητικότητάς του για να αναβαθμίσει το bw του. Να θυμίσω την περίπτωση της Forthnet, όταν σερνόταν στο διεθνές Internet, έκανε αναβάθμιση.


  Όταν ένας παροχέας είναι σοβαρός , οικονομοτεχνικά , .....και όχι για τον χρήστη p2p,....  για τον χρήστη p2p "σοβαρός' θεωρείται ο "μαμάκας" οικονομοτεχνικά ... έχει εξασφαλίσει ότι το πανάκριβο BW που αγοράζει θα του δίνει κέρδος ... 
  Πράγματι οι παροχείς δεν είναι σοβαροί διότι δίνουν flat rate ακόμα και για τους χρήστες των p2p δικτύων !!! ... απίστευτο !!!!!! .... νομίζω όμως πως θα ανακαλύψουν όλοι σιγά σιγά πόσο μεγάλη '΄μαμακία" είναι κάτι τέτοιο  :Very Happy: 




> Το να θέτεις περιορισμούς στην κίνηση, σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα.


  Για τον χρήστη p2p υπάρχει πρόβλημα .. όχι γενικώς . Το να προσπαθήσεις να εξασφαλίσεις άπειρο BW για τον αχόρταγο πρώτο και να μειώνεις και συνεχώς τις τιμές .. είναι απλά ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΙΑ  όχι απλά "πρόβλημα" . 




> Γι' αυτό και το καλύτερο QoS είναι η έλλειψη QoS, γιατί σημαίνει ότι το δίκτυο δεν έχει ανάγκη για QoS.


  Λέγεται το "Δίκτυο με το ΑΠΕΙΡΟ και δωρεάν BW" ... συνήθως λειτουργεί (εκτός των παραμυθιών) MONO στα κεφάλια των χρηστών p2p... κάτι σαν "όραμα" ένα πράγμα .




> Αν λοιπόν η HOL αντιμετώπιζε την έλλειψη bandwidth με σοβαρότητα και σεβασμό προς τους πελάτες της, θα προχωρούσε σε αναβάθμιση των κυκλωμάτων της.


  Τα οποία θα ήταν εξίσου ζημιογόνα με τις προηγούμενες χωρητικότητες και όλα αυτά για να μπορεί ο χρήστης p2p να κατεβάζει "πιο γρήγορα" ! .. μιλάμε για τέτοιο κίνητρο επενδυτικό !  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  




> Αντ' αυτού, με κόλπα και κουτοπονηριές προσπαθεί να τα βολέψει όπως όπως.


  Εάν το έκανε (δεν ξέρω) ... "μαμακία" της διότι δεν το ανακοίνωσε σε μελλοντικό χρόνο ως θα όφειλε για να είναι σωστή και τυπική απέναντι στους πελάτες της , ... εάν πρόκειται να το κάνει με ανακοίνωση .. ΜΑΓΚΙΑ της .  :Very Happy:

----------


## Wonderland

Ωραία ολ' αυτά Observer αλλά, αφού σε απασχολούν τόσο τα κέρδη και οι ζημιες της HOL (και κάθε άλλης εταιρείας γενικότερα), πώς και ξέχασες ότι έχει ήδη πάρει εδώ και καιρό τα €€€ της από τους θιγόμενους συνδρομητές, μιας και προπληρώνεται η συνδρομή στα "περίφημα" πακέτα της;

----------


## SpiritCrusher80

> Ρε φίλε , πάρτο χαμπάρι .. με την ΑΝΟΧΗ τους υπάρχεις διαδικτυακά όπως υπάρχεις , εάν συμφωνήσουν μεταξύ τους να σου περιορίσουν ή σου κόψουν το p2p .. "τελείωσες" .


φιλε μου με συγχωρείς...πιστεύεις ότι πραγματικά μπορεί να γίνει αυτό?είμαι στο internet από το 97-98 και αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι κάθε προσπάθεια περιορισμού και κοψίματος κατέληγε στο "ένα κλαδι κόβεις,δέκα φυτρώνουν"

εκτος και αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο οποτε πάω πάσο

----------


## costaorf

> Δεν μπορεί να μην υπάρχει QoS, δηλαδή κάποιας μορφής traffic shaping. Αυτό θα γινόταν εαν οι πόροι ήταν άπειροι (σχεδόν). Αυτό μπαίνει γιατι οι πόροι (στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το bw είτε στο διεθνές είτε στο εθνικό δίκτυο) δεν είναι επαρκείς. Να το ξαναπώ, γιατί ορισμένοι δεν το καταλαβαίνεται. Αν πάρουμε την 4ΝΕΤ, με 40.000 συνδρομιτές (όπως ήταν τέλος 2005, τώρα δεν ξέρω), και εας υποθέσουμε ότι όλο, μα όλοι αυτοί είναι ADSL 768. Για να έχουν αγαπητέ, όλοι αυτοί, και οι 40.000 την ταχύτητα μέχρι την 4ΝΕΤ, θα χρειαστεί 768Κbps * 40.000 = 30Gbps σύνδεση με τον ΟΤΕ (ΟΚΣΥΑ2). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μόνο στον ΟΤΕ, για να τερματίζονται οι ADSL θα πρέπει να πληρώνει 30 * 20.000 ευρώ = 600.000 ευρώ / μήνα. Μάλιστα φίλε, πάνω απο μισό εκατομύριο, και μιλάμε μόνο για το εθνικό δίκτυο... Αυτό θα αντιστοιχεί σε κάθε συνδρομητή, 600.000 / 40.000 = 15 ευρώ τον μήνα... Και δεν βάλαμε το κόστος για την σύνδεση ΑΙΧ για το εθνικό δίκτυο. Βάλε τώρα ότι το διεθνές κοστίζει εκατοντάδες φορές περισσότερο, και θα βγεί ότι για να έχεις πάντα την 768, θα πρέπει να κοστίζει καμμιά 100άρα ευρώ το λιγότερο, μόνο υπολογίζοντας το κόστος κυκλωμάτων. Απο κει και πέρα, βάλε κόστος διοικητικών υπηρεσιών, τεχνικών, εξολισμού, συμβολαίων, διαφήμισης, και ένα λογικό κέρδος που πρέπει ναχει η εταιρία (πχ 15-20 %) και πες μου εσύ πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό....


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον και διαφωτιστικό αυτό. Τα κόστη όμως πώς προκύπτουν; Μήπως και με τη χρήση υπερτιμολογήσεων; Και με την αμοιβή ανίκανων υπαλλήλων (δεν αναφέρομαι συλλήβδην σε όλους αλλά σε μια μερίδα) που νοιάζονται μόνο για την καρέκλα τους;; Μήπως και με την αγορά άχρηστων μηχανημάτων από τον "εθνικό προμηθευτή"; Μήπως και με την επέκταση της εταιρίας σε εξωτικές χώρες μόνο και μόνο για να πουλάει μηχανάκια ο "εθνικός προμηθευτής"; Μήπως και με την ανάγκη υψιλής κερδοφορίας για τους μετόχους;
Είναι εύκολο να τα ρίχνουμε όλα στη γεωγραφίκή σχέση της Ελλάδας (που δεν είναι δα και στη... Μέση Ανατολή) ή την έλλειψη υποδομών (που κάποιος πρέπει να φτιάξει και που έχουν ήδη πληρωθεί-και πληρώνονται-με τις ακριβότερες τηλεπικοινωνίες στον κόσμο).
Το γεγονός είναι ένα: πληρώνουμε περισσότερα (από τον πολιτισμένο κόσμο) για να έχουμε λιγότερα. Και δεν φθάνει αυτό. Το χειρότερο είναι ότι το θεωρούμε και αυτονόητο (όλοι εμείς και όχι ο φίλος που έκανα quote παραπάνω) και τώρα ασχολούμαστε με το τι κατεβάζει ο κάθε ένας και πόσο έχει ανοικτό τον υπολογιστή του (αυτά διάβασα στα προηγούμενα μηνύματα). Ασχολούμαστε ακόμα με το τί πρωτόκολλα χρησιμοποιεί ο κάθε ένας και γιατί, το αν είναι νόμιμα ή παράνομα αυτά που κατεβάζουμε και δεν ασχολούμαστε με την ουσία: ποιός είναι αυτός που έχει το δικαίωμα να αποφασίσει για το τι κάνουμε ή θα κάνουμε εμείς και το τί είναι ή δεν είναι σημαντικό για τον κάθε ένα;
Η πολύ ωραία συζήτηση (για αυτό άλλως τε γράφω και δεν το κάνω συχνά) με κάνει να φανταστώ μια κατάσταση που δεν υπάρχουν θέσεις για όλους σε ένα αεροπλάνο (bandwith). Η ταξιδιωτική εταιρεία (ISP's) από απληστία κόβει εισιτήρια ακόμα και για... ορθίους που στη συνέχεια αντί να στραφούν ενάντια στην εταιρία φιλονικούν μεταξύ τους για... τα καθίσματα.

----------


## anon

Kαλά μου φαίνεται ότι δεν καλαβαινετε στοιχειώδη οικονομικά και αριθμητική ώρες - ώρες. Ο Observer όπως και εγώ και αρκετοί άλλοι στο φόρουμ, προσπαθούμε να σας δώσουμε να καταλάβετε ότι δεν μπορεί να έχετε την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο... Σας έδειξα προηγουμένως ότι μόνο για εθνικό δίκτυο και με την υπόθεση ότι ολοι οι συνδρομητές τη ς 4ΝΕΤ είναι 768, σημαίνει 600.000 ευρώ το μήνα για ΟΚΣΥΑ δηλαδή 15 ευρώ το μήνα. Αν πάρουμε το γεγονός ότι έχουμε και χιλιάρες και διχίλιαρες γραμμές το νούμερο ανεβαίνει. 

Λοιπόν, τι θέλετε; Να πληρώνετε την 768 με 150 - 200 ευρώ το μήνα; ή με 20 ευρώ ή και λιγότερο τον μήνα; Δεν μπορει να γίνουν και τα δύο βρε αδερφέ.... Και εαν δεν σε απασχολούν τα κέρδη και ζημίες της HOL και της εκάστοτε HOL, την απασχολούν αυτην πάρα πολύ. Και τους ανθρώπους που δουλεύουν εκεί... Γιαυτό γίνονται ενέργειες περικοπής των π2π που στατιστικά είναι το 70% της παγκόσμιας κίνησης στο Ιντερνετ!!! Απλά η HOL δεν ανακοίνωσε τίποτα, οπότε εαν έκανε την ιστορία αγνοόντας τους πελάτες, ειναι κατακριτέα. Γιαυτό και μόνο...




> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον και διαφωτιστικό αυτό. Τα κόστη όμως πώς προκύπτουν; Μήπως και με τη χρήση υπερτιμολογήσεων; Και με την αμοιβή ανίκανων υπαλλήλων (δεν αναφέρομαι συλλήβδην σε όλους αλλά σε μια μερίδα) που νοιάζονται μόνο για την καρέκλα τους;; Μήπως και με την αγορά άχρηστων μηχανημάτων από τον "εθνικό προμηθευτή"; Μήπως και με την επέκταση της εταιρίας σε εξωτικές χώρες μόνο και μόνο για να πουλάει μηχανάκια ο "εθνικός προμηθευτής"; Μήπως και με την ανάγκη υψιλής κερδοφορίας για τους μετόχους;


Το κόστος ΟΚΣΥΑ είναι αυτό που πληρώνουν, υποχρεωτικά, στον ΟΤΕ οι πάροχοι, και είναι διαθέσιμος ο τιμοκατάλογος... Τωρα, εαν είναι ρεαλιστικό το κόστος/τιμή αυτή ή όχι, είναι άλλη συζήτηση, όμως τώρα με αυτη την τιμή πληρώνουν... (εχω πεί κατ'επανάληψη για αυθαίρετη κοστολόγηση του ΟΤΕ που οδηγεί σε ποικίλες στρεβλώσεις).


Οσον αφορά την κερδοφορία κλπ κλπ, κάθε εταιρία προσπαθεί να κερδίσει, όσο περισσότερο μπορεί. Γιαυτό υπάρχουν πολλές εταιρίες, για να υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός. Και γιαυτό υπάρχει η επιτροπή ανταγωνισμού (εδώ γελάμε....) για να ελέγχει μονοπωλιακες και ολιγοπολιακές καταστάσεις. Οπως καταλαβαίνεται, εαν υπάρχει καρτέλ, (σε οποιοδήποτε τομέα), δεν φταίνε οι επιχειρήσεις και το εννοώ, η δουλειά τους είναι η προσπάθεια μεγιστοποίησης του κέρδους (=καπιταλισμός). Φταίνε οι κυβερνώντες που έχουμε εκλέξει, και κατα συνέπεια εμείς.... Ηδη έχουμε αρχίσει να βγαίνουμε εξαιρετικα offtopic....

----------


## JJX

Προφανως η σκεψη σου ειναι λαθος! 
Ποτε δεν θα κατεβαζουμε ολοι ταυτοχρονα, ποτε δεν θα ρουφανε ολοι ταυτοχρονα 100% της γραμμης. Οποτε ολοι οι υπολογισμοι ειναι λαθος! Δεν ζητησε κανεις να εχουν 24/7 400kb για καθε χρηστη να καθονται και να περιμενουν! 
Αυτο που θελουμε να εχουμε ενα λογικο b/w για ολες τις υπηρεσιες! Δεν ειναι δυνατον να κατεβαζω torrent με 10k/sec οταν απο αλλη γραμμη 1mbit ερχεται με 100! 
Αλλα οπως παντα γινεται οι advanced users (και οι πιο απαιτητικοι σε b/w) πανε πρωτα σε κατι και το μπουκωνουν.... Γιαυτο και οι περισσοτεροι εδωμεσα φωναζουμε. Οταν σε λιγο καιρο θα ερθουν και οι κυριες που μπαινουν με 4μβιτ για να δουν μονο τα mails τους θα ψιλοφτιαξει η κατασταση....

Για ριξε μια ματια εδω:
http://web.hol.gr/online/hol/index.aspx?mid=2636 --> Παννελαδικα , στην αρχη οι γραμμες ηταν 90% , τωρα ειναι σε πιο λογικα επιπεδα (ή τουλαχιστον ετσι δειχνουν) Το θεωρεις φυσιολογικο/σωστο/επαγγελματικο να ειναι στο 90% ? Δεν νομιζω.... 

Ειναι αυτη αντιμετωπιση χρηστων?


Α, και το αν κατεβαζω κατι και ειναι νομιμο ή οχι ειναι δικο μου προβλημα, αν θελουν αν το ελενξουν να παρουν ενταλμα και να το ψαξουν αλλα δεν εχουν δικαιωμα να με περιοριζουν στο τι θα κατεβαζω! Αυτο μας ελειπε!

----------


## costaorf

@ anon



> Το κόστος ΟΚΣΥΑ είναι αυτό που πληρώνουν, υποχρεωτικά, στον ΟΤΕ οι πάροχοι, και είναι διαθέσιμος ο τιμοκατάλογος... Τωρα, εαν είναι ρεαλιστικό το κόστος/τιμή αυτή ή όχι, είναι άλλη συζήτηση, όμως τώρα με αυτη την τιμή πληρώνουν... (εχω πεί κατ'επανάληψη για αυθαίρετη κοστολόγηση του ΟΤΕ που οδηγεί σε ποικίλες στρεβλώσεις).


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Συμφωνούμε λοιπόν όλοι ότι τελικά δεν φταίνε οι χρήστες (που πληρώνουν ήδη ακριβά) και τα μουλάρια και τα άλλα ζώα (πάλι εμείς) αλλά οι τιμολογήσεις.

Για τα όσα εκφράσθηκαν στο off topic ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ.

----------


## anon

@JIX Είμαι λάθος; Εγώ; Μήπως κάποιοι που λένε ότι έχουν πληρώσει πχ χιλιάρα γραμμή και θέλουν να παίζει έτσι μέρα νύχτα; Εαν θέλουν αυτοί, λογικό δεν είναι να θέλουν όλοι; Αρα φίλε μου, εγώ δεν είμαι λάθος. Απλά αναφέρω, για όλους αυτούς που νομίζουν ότι πληρώνοντας πχ 20 ευρώ το μήνα θα πρέπει να έχουν οπωσδήποτε και σύνδεση με την μέγιστη θεωρητική ταχύτητα. Εαν αυτό το χωνέψετε, τότε θα καταλάβετε τι εστί μοιραζόμενη και contention ratio. Και επειδή βαριέμαι να ψάχνω ψάξτε εαν έχετε όρεξη σχετικό μου μήνυμα, που αποδεικνύει ότι εαν το 10% των χρηστών ενός DSLAM παίζουν π2π, και οι πάροχοι δεν έχουν κανένα είδος QoS, ότι μπουκώνει όλο το Dslam.  Και οι υπόλοιποι 90% πάμε για βρούβες....

@costaof χαίρομαι που έγινε κατανοητό. Ελπίζω να είναι πλέον κατανοητό, ότι στην παρούσα φάση θα πρέπει ο ΟΤΕ να κάνει ακριβή κοστολόγηση. Και εαν δεν μπορεί ο ίδιος, μπορει να τον αναγκάσει η ΕΕΕΤ (λέμε τώρα..... κάτι μας είπες πάλι....) να το κάνει, ή να πάρει εταιρία συμβούλων να το κάνει.... Γιατί σίγουρα οι τιμές που δίνει δεν συνάγουν με ότι συμβαίνει έξω....

----------


## assembler

Πληρώνεις κάθε μήνα το βαλάντιο σου για να κατεβάζεις…………αυτό που θες
Αν είναι να μπαίνεις να διαβάζεις τα e-mail και να σερφάρεις λίγο πήγαινες και σε ένα internet caf&#233; για να κάνεις την δουλεία σου.
Αλλά αμα πήγενες σε internet caf&#233; δεν θα είχανε οι ISP δουλεία

----------


## hemlock

Αυτο λενε ολοι εδω μεσα assembler...
Αντι να αξιωσουν ολοι οι "μεγαλοι-καλοπληρωτες" των ISP (για τις μεγαλες εταιρειες μιλαω) να εχουν 24/7 οτι εχουν πληρωσει στα συμβολαια τους φωναζεται εσεις? Απο καπου πρεπει να τα μαζεψουν τα πραματα ετσι δεν ειναι??? Και απο που τα μαζευει η HOL αυτη την στιγμη? Απο το p2p...
Για μενα καλα κανει και εχει σε προτεραιοτητα τους μεγαλους χρηστες της,(ή οτιδηποτε αλλο εκτος του p2p), ολοι οι υπολοιποι ας ψαχνατε καλυτερα και για bandwidth και για τιμες...Tωρα αν σας ειδοποιουσε πριν το κανει θα ημουν 100% υπερ της.

----------


## JJX

> @JIX Είμαι λάθος; Εγώ; Μήπως κάποιοι που λένε ότι έχουν πληρώσει πχ χιλιάρα γραμμή και θέλουν να παίζει έτσι μέρα νύχτα; Εαν θέλουν αυτοί, λογικό δεν είναι να θέλουν όλοι; Αρα φίλε μου, εγώ δεν είμαι λάθος. Απλά αναφέρω, για όλους αυτούς που νομίζουν ότι πληρώνοντας πχ 20 ευρώ το μήνα θα πρέπει να έχουν οπωσδήποτε και σύνδεση με την μέγιστη θεωρητική ταχύτητα. Εαν αυτό το χωνέψετε, τότε θα καταλάβετε τι εστί μοιραζόμενη και contention ratio. Και επειδή βαριέμαι να ψάχνω ψάξτε εαν έχετε όρεξη σχετικό μου μήνυμα, που αποδεικνύει ότι εαν το 10% των χρηστών ενός DSLAM παίζουν π2π, και οι πάροχοι δεν έχουν κανένα είδος QoS, ότι μπουκώνει όλο το Dslam.  Και οι υπόλοιποι 90% πάμε για βρούβες....


Ξερουμε τι ειναι το contention ratio. Αλλα ειπαμε, οχι και με 10kb/sec, οχι και ετσι....
4μβιτ γραμμη ειναι .... Δεν ειναι 384 ! Δηλαδη εσυ αν κατεβαζες http με 10kb/sec θα το θεωρουσες φυσιολογικο?

----------


## Madness

¨ολα καλα αυτά που λέτε ....Ναι έχουν δίκιο οι εταιρείες που κόβουν τα ρ2ρ 

Δεν είπε κανείς να μην το κόψουν ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ στο 100%....Αυτό ειναι το πρόβλημα.......Δηλαδή η εταιρεία δεν θα κάνει ποτε αναβάθμιση ??
Και στο εξωτερικό έχουμε TS  με την μόνη διαφορά οτι δεν είναι στα 100% και όχι στις 768 (που απλά δεν υπάρχουν). Το να σου κόψει στα ρ2ρ το 50% όταν δίνεις απο 4 Mbit και πάνω πιστεύω οτι κανεις δεν θα το προσέξει.....(Τουλάχιστον εγω)

Εκτός πάντως απο το TS  εγώ βλέπω οτι ο ΟΤΕ αποφάσισε να διπλασιάσει τις ταχύτητες έστω και ονομαστικα.Πιστεύετε οτι άμα τις είχε διπλασιάσει και πραγματικά μέχρι τώρα πόσοι πάροχοι θα μπορούσαν να ανταπεξέλθουν σε αυτή την αναβάθμιση?? ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ!!ακόμα και με tS .
Φωναζανε οι πάροχοι για τις υπηρεσίες του ΟΤΕ αλλά τώρα παρακαλάνε να ργήσει η ουσιαστική αναβάθμιση γιατί ξέρουν οτι θα σέρνονται.
Απο την άλλη μην ξεχνάμε οτι λόγω τιμής εκει που πολλές επιχειρήσεις θα έπρεπε να είχαν μισθωμένη δεν έχουν και πιστέψτε με το BW  που τρώνε δεν είναι και λίγο(αυτοί που βρίσκονται κοντά σε εταιρείες βλέπουν πως πάνε μετα τις 5 το απόγευμα.

Τεσπά το θέμα ειναι οτι απλά δεν ενημέρωσε κανέναν η ΗΟΛ και αυτό ειναι το κατακριτέο για εμένα καθώς και οτι το κόβει στο 100% (μην ξεχνάμε οτι σε όλες τις χώρες του κόσμου γίνεται TS απλά οχι στο 100%)

----------


## anon

To 10% των θυρών που έγραψα προηγουμένως το κατάλαβες;

@hemlock Για να καταλάβεις πόσο λάθος είσαι. Εαν αύριο δώσουν για τις εταιρίες ειδικά πακέτα, πιο ακριβά, όλες οι εταιρίες εκεί θα πάνε. Εγώ έχω μόνο στα κεντρικά, δύο γραμμές διχίλιαρες ADSL. Και στην καθεμια καταναλώνω το πολύ 2Gb το μήνα. Up & down. Εαν μου δώσουν πιο εγγυημένο bw με τα διπλάσια λεφτά, θα πάω. Και θα τρέχω μια χαρα, και ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά. Εσύ όμως ο οικιακός χρήστης δεν θα πάς. Δεν θα πληρώσεις πχ 80 ευρώ το μήνα σε πάροχο για 2 mbps. Και θα είσαι σε ακόμη χειρότερη κατάσταση απο ότι είσαι τώρα. Γιατί θα έχω φύγει εγώ και οι ομοίοι μου και θα μείνουν σε αυτές τις φθηνές γραμμές όλοι οι αυτοι οι downloaders που θέλουν να κατεβάζουν τσάμπα το μήνα. Και μακάρι νατο κάνουν να ησυχάσω και εγώ....

Συμφωνώ ότι έπρεπε να ειδοποιήσει και μάλιστα αρκετά νωρίς.... Στα μουλωχτά, δεν είναι ωραία πράγματα.

----------


## JJX

> To 10% των θυρών που έγραψα προηγουμένως το κατάλαβες;


Δηλαδη απο εδω και περα δεν θα μπορουμε να κατεβαζουμε p2p ?
Να παμε στις pstn τοτε που πηγαιναν πιο γρηγορα (για p2p)!

----------


## macgiorgosgr

65.000 συνδρομητές η HOL, την δεύτερη θέση στην αγορά χρηστών Interntet, και τους εξυπηρετεί με κύκλωμα 900Mbps με εξωτερικό, ενώ η κίνηση χτυπάει κόκκινα. Αυτό σας φαίνεται φυσιολογικό;

----------


## Embraced

Τελικά βρήκαμε την αιτία όλων των κακών: τα p2p προγράματα. Αφού λοιπόν στην πραγματικότητα ΔΕΝ μπορούν να προσφέρουν τις ταχύτητες που υπόσχονται, γιατι τις προσφέρουν; Η έστω γιατί δεν αναφέρουν την πολιτική τους στο να δίνουν σε ορισμένες διαδικτυακές εφαρμογές μεγαλυτερη προτεραιότητα; Θέλουν δηλαδή οι χρήστες να τους τα σκάνε καθε μήνα για τις "ονομαστικές" τους ταχύτητες και από την άλλη να χρησιμοποιούν με "σύνεση" το bandwidth που πληρώνουν. Και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο δηλαδή. Απορώ γι'αυτούς που υποστηρίζουν τις εταιρείες και οχι τους καταναλωτές. Να γιατί μετα πήζουμε στην ακρίβεια. Αφού οι μισοί καταναλωτές γουστάρουν την εκμετάλλευση, καλά κάνει και η καθε εταιρεία και καταστρατηγεί τα δικαιώματα όλων. Τώρα αν μια εταιρεία θέλει να ελέγχει την μεταφορά αρχείων μέσα στο δίκτυο της για να προστατέψει πνευματικά δικαιώματα κτλ, είναι δικαιωμά της, αλλά ας το πει δημόσια και στα ίσια ώστε να ξέρει ο άλλος τι πληρώνει.

----------


## Hwoarang

Πότε θα καταλάβετε οτι το connection ratio σημαίνει οτι 20 άτομα μοιράζονται μια 1024 πχ. Αν 2 απο αυτους πχ κατεβάζουν όλη την ώρα τι θα μείνει για τους άλλους? Δεν πρεπει να υπάρχει κάποιος που θα μοιράζει το bw σωστα και στα 20 άτομα? ΕΙναι τοσο παράλογο? ΑΜαν ρε παιδια. Αυτη η πολιτική της HOL καλώς κακως προσπαθει να κάνει και τους 20 χρήστες χαρούμενος αντι για τους 2 που ηταν πριν

----------


## slow

Κακά τα ψέματα ρε παιδιά

  Την DSL όλοι την πήραμε για κατεβάσματα.

  Τις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες τις θέλουμε για κατεβάσματα (αλλιώς και με ISDN flat καλά θα ήμασταν)

  Τις αναβαθμίσεις και τα 4mbps (δυστυχώς έχω μόνο 1mbps  :Sad: ) τα χαρήκαμε για τα κατεβάσματα

*Και μην ξεχνάτε ότι το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό του παγκόσμιου BW  (70% αν δεν κάνω λάθος) καταναλώνεται από τα torrents*

  Και για να μην μακρηγορώ δεν υπάρχει λόγος ύπαρξης DSL μεγαλύτερης των 256kbps αν δεν υπάρχουν τα downloads (και μην μου πείτε ξανά για streaming τα έχουμε ξαναπεί)

  Το αν η εταιρία έχει πρόβλημα να μου δώσει την ταχύτητα που πληρώνω, (για τον οποιοδήποτε *δικό* της λόγο) είναι πρόβλημα της και όχι δικό μου επειδή κατεβάζω από p2p. 

  Επειδή όμως ξέρει ότι η ύπαρξη της DSL σημαίνει κατά 90% downloads, προτιμάει να κόψει τα p2p στα μουλωχτά παρά να βγει και να πει (όπως θα ήταν σωστό) ή να γράψει στα συμβόλαια της ότι «ξέρετε  το p2p δεν υποστηρίζεται, μπορείτε να έχετε 4mbps γραμμή αλλά μόνο για serfάρισμα».

  Είναι αυτή τώρα σοβαρή εταιρία που εξαπατά τους συνδρομητές της και τους φέρνει προ τετελεσμένων γεγονότων με το έτσι θέλω. 

Ας μου έλεγε «για p2p η εταιρία μας δίνει μόνο 256kbps ταχύτητα», και όχι πάρε 4mbps, πλήρωσε 4mbps, αλλά κατέβασε με 256kbps

  Αν θέλει ας κάνει ένα τεστ, ας δώσει από αύριο *4mbps με 5€* τον μήνα αλλά χωρίς την δυνατότητα p2p και ας μας πει πόσους συνδρομητές θα μαζέψει. 

  Για το πόσο της κοστίζει το BW και τα υπόλοιπα μπορεί να έχετε δίκιο, αλλά όπως είπα είναι *δικό* της πρόβλημα. Το δικό μου πρόβλημα είναι η εξαπάτηση και η κουτοπονηριά.  :Mad:

----------


## anon

@slow Kάνεις λάθος... Εαν κάποιος πάροχος μου εγγυηθεί καλή ταχύτητα, αλλά δεν θα παίζουν καθόλου π2π, και ζητά όχι 5 αλλά 25 ευρώ μην πω 35 ευρω το μήνα για 4Mbps (υπόψη, κομμένα μόνο τα π2π), θα του παω 15 συνδέσεις.... Αλλά μόνο με SLA για τα παραπάνω...

----------


## Madness

> Πότε θα καταλάβετε οτι το connection ratio σημαίνει οτι 20 άτομα μοιράζονται μια 1024 πχ. Αν 2 απο αυτους πχ κατεβάζουν όλη την ώρα τι θα μείνει για τους άλλους? Δεν πρεπει να υπάρχει κάποιος που θα μοιράζει το bw σωστα και στα 20 άτομα? ΕΙναι τοσο παράλογο? ΑΜαν ρε παιδια. Αυτη η πολιτική της HOL καλώς κακως προσπαθει να κάνει και τους 20 χρήστες χαρούμενος αντι για τους 2 που ηταν πριν


Αμα ζητήσουν και τα 20 θα πάρουν 1024/20  πράγμα πολύ λογικό...η ΗΟΛ όμως αυτούς τους 2 που κατεβάζουν απο ρ2ρ απλά τους κόβει εντελώς οπότε 1024/18 .ναι μοιράζεται καλύτερα αλλα κόβωντας ....Όλα τα παραπάνω απο την στιγμή που λέμε οτι 2 κατεβάζουν αποκλειστικα με ρ2ρ και οι άλλοι 18 με οτιδήποτε άλλο...
ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να ήταν αυτό το 1024/20 πραγματικό

----------


## slow

> @slow Kάνεις λάθος... Εαν κάποιος πάροχος μου εγγυηθεί καλή ταχύτητα, αλλά δεν θα παίζουν καθόλου π2π, και ζητά όχι 5 αλλά 25 ευρώ μην πω 35 ευρω το μήνα για 4Mbps (υπόψη, κομμένα μόνο τα π2π), θα του παω 15 συνδέσεις.... Αλλά μόνο με SLA για τα παραπάνω...



Σε τι άλλο σου χρειάζεται τόσο μεγάλη ταχύτητα  :Question:  (sorry που ρωτάω απλά είμαι περίεργος)  :Wink:

----------


## Hwoarang

Θέλω να κατεβάζω κάτι σε dt όταν το θέλω. Αλλα πρόσεξε με. ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ. Όχι 24/7 . Αυτη ειναι η διαφορα

----------


## slow

Να σου πω την αλήθεια τα p2p δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ και εγώ πολύ πια, αλλά πριν δυο χρόνια όταν ήμουν noobας με την DSL κατέβαζα πολύ πράγμα. 

Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να πω σε αυτόν που κατεβάζει τώρα «μην κατεβάζεις γιατί δημιουργείς πρόβλημα στο BW της HOL», εφόσον έχει πληρώσει κανονικά την συνδρομή του και την γραμμή του χωρίς να έχει υπογράψει πουθενά ότι δεν θα κατεβάζει από p2p.

Θα «κράξω» την HOL και κάθε HOL για να αναβαθμίσει το BW της, ή να βάλει όσους συνδρομητές «σηκώνει» το δίκτυο της ή για να γράψει καθαρά στο συμβόλαιο της ότι δεν υποστηρίζει p2p. Και όχι να δημιουργεί προβλήματα στους συνδρομητές την στιγμή που έχει πληρωθεί κανονικά και ο συνδρομητής είναι εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις του.

----------


## snowgay

Διαβαζω ολα τα μυνηματα σας με μερικα συμφωνω με μερικα διαφωνω, αλλα ολοι πατε στις extreme καταστασεις. Δηλαδη καποιος θα κατεβαζει ολη μερα απο p2p παρανομα πραγματα η απλα θα βλεπει τα email του; 
Οχι βεβαια. Εγω μπορει να surfarw για μια ωρα την ημερα, και δυο τρεις φορες την εβδομαδα να κατεβαζω τα νεα επεισοδια των αγαπημενων μου σειρων, καποιος μπορει να κατεβαζει καποιο album η κατι αλλο, παρανομο η οχι δεν θα το κρινει η HOL αυτο. Γιατι λοιπον να μην μπορω να κατεβαζω αυτο το 1gb την εβδομαδα, το οποιο σε κανεναν δεν θα δωσω λογαριασμο το ποτε θα το δω και το ποτε και αν θα καταληξει στον καδο; Και προσωπικα ουτε μια φορα εδω και τοσους μηνες δεν ειχα προβλημα επειδη καποιος απο τους υπολοιπου 19 που μοιραζομαι την 768 μου κατεβαζε απο p2p με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορω "διαβασω τα email μου". 
Και δεν μπορω να ακουω ολους αυτους που λενε οτι καλα κανει η HOL... Καλα θα εκανε η HOL αν τα χριστουγεννα που τους ειχα ρωτησει πως και τοσο φθηνη η προσφορα σας, μου λεγανε οτι ξερεις τι, ειμαστε εταιρια για τον ... καβαλα, και σε λιγουσ μηνες δεν θα εχεις p2p. H αν ειχε πακετο πιο ακριβο για p2p και απ΄ολα, και ενα αλλο πιο φθηνο μονο για surfing. 

Και στο κατω κατω και 10000 σελιδες με απαντησεις να γεμισουμε δεν προκειται να αλλαξει κατι. Τα λεφτα μας πως θα τα παρουμε πισω για να παμε σε αλλον ISP; Το ΙΝΚΑ λογικα θαμπορει να βοηθησει.

----------


## Gila1899

> H αν ειχε πακετο πιο ακριβο για p2p και απ΄ολα, και ενα αλλο πιο φθηνο μονο για surfing.


Αυτή ακριβώς πιστεύω πως είναι η λύση στο ζήτημα των p2p εφαρμογών και των αυξημένων απαιτήσεων σε bandwidth από αυτές.

Μία συνδρομή για τους light χρήστες, με έναν λογικό περιορισμό στον όγκο των δεδομένων που θα μπορούν να διακινούν ή κομμένα τα p2p, με χαμηλότερο κόστος, και μία συνδρομή με αυξημένο κόστος, σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη, για τους power users δίχως κανένα περιορισμό και πιθανώς με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα.

Ετσι θα ήταν σχεδόν όλοι ευχαριστημένοι.

----------


## costaorf

> H αν ειχε πακετο πιο ακριβο για p2p και απ΄ολα, και ενα αλλο πιο φθηνο μονο για surfing.


Ακόμα πιο ακριβό; Μα ήδη πληρώνουμε το ακριβότερο Internet. Πρέπει να λέμε τουλάχιστον  το σημερινό ή και φθηνότερο καί ένα άλλο ακόμα πιο φθηνό.

----------


## lewton

> Ακόμα πιο ακριβό; Μα ήδη πληρώνουμε το ακριβότερο Internet. Πρέπει να λέμε τουλάχιστον  το σημερινό ή και φθηνότερο καί ένα άλλο ακόμα πιο φθηνό.


Πληρώνουμε το πιο ακριβό ADSL αν συγκρίνεις τα χωρίς περιορισμούς πακέτα μας με τα με περιορισμούς πακέτα που υπάρχουν στις περισσότερες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες.
Αυτά τα πάμφθηνα προγράμματα που ακούς από Αγγλίες και Γαλλίες έχουν *συνήθως* περιορισμούς.

----------


## anon

To πρόβλημα δεν δημιουργείται αν κατεβάζεις 1GB την εβδομάδα με την 768 σου. Ουτε εαν κατεβάσεις 5GB. Οταν όμως θες να κατεβάζεις 200 GB / μήνα, τότε ναι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Και δυστυχώς έχουμε αρκετούς που έχουν μηχανές που δεν κάνουν τίποτα άλλο απο το να κατεβάζουν συνέχεια. (κάπου αλλού είχα υπολογίσει ότι με τις 384 - τότε - για να κατεβάσεις πχ ένα ισο μιας ταινίας κοστίζει - σε ρεύμα - περισσότερο απο το να την νοικιάσεις!!!). Οταν λοιπόν έχουμε ανα dslam πάνω απο το 10% των θυρών σε αυτή την κατάσταση, μπουκώνει το dslam. Με το διπλασιαμό, μπουκώσανε και τους παρόχους.

EDIT: Και για να μην αρχίσουμε τα περί υποστήριξης των παρόχων κλπ κλπ. Απλά προσπαθούμε να δούμε τα πράγματα απο την λογική πλευρά. Είναι βέβαιο ότι σύντομα και οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι, αναγκαστικά, θα προβούν σε ανάλογες ενέργειες. Θα προτιμούσα την δυνατότητα παροχής premium υπηρεσιών, αλλά σκαλωνει στο ΑΤΜ και τι υπηρεσίες δίνει ο ΟΤΕ (προς το παρόν μόνο UBR). Μια άλλη λύση είναι η περίπτωση κάποιου cap, ή έστω κάποιας προτεροποίησης βάζοντας σε low priority τα π2π και το οποίο δεν θα τα κόψει όπως φοβούνται οι περισσότεροι, απλά θα συμπιεστούν κατα ένα 10-20% το πολύ απο ότι τώρα. Η HOL έφαγε μεγάλο πακέτο, γιατί μπήκανε χρήστες με τις συνδέσεις 4Mbps και τρέχανε π2π. Για σκεφτείτε το λίγο. μόνο 200 τέτοιοι μπορούν να φάνε όλο το διεθνές της κύκλωμα. Οσο και να το αναβαθμίσει δεν θα μπορούσε να ικανοποιήσει την ζήτηση. Και όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά και αυτοί δεν θα παίρνανε την ταχύτητα που νομίζανε, άρα ούτως ή άλλως όσοι πήραν 4Mbps για π2π θα τους είχε χαμένους απο πελάτες.

----------


## drioannis

Σε προσφατη επικοινωνία με τη HOL μου το αρνήθηκαν και μου είπαν ότι είναι και παρανομο να γινετε κατι τέτοιο :Thinking:

----------


## Eddie_

Διαβαζω απο χθες τις διαφορες απαντησεις στο θεμα και,ενω συμφωνω με μερικες,καποιες αλλες μου φαινονται εξωφρενικες.Τι θα πει δλδ οτι η HOL καλα κανει και κοβει το π2π??Ειμαι χρηστης της HOL και ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ θα ειμαι για ενα εξαμηνο ακομα.Το ομολογω πως κατεβαζω αρκετα απο π2π.Περιπου     15 GB το μηνα.Δεν νομιζω οτι αφορα κανεναν εδω μεσα και πολυ περισσοτερο την ιδια τη HOL τι κατεβαζω και γιατι.Η ΗΟL ομως ως provider ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ να μου μειωσει τη δυνατοτητα μου στο d/l.Προπληρωσα για ενα ολοκληρο χρονο τη συνδεση μου με την προοπτικη να κανω οτι εγω θελω.Αν η HOL ή οποιαδηποτε HOL δεν μπορει να ανταπεξελθει στις υποχρεωσεις της,θα πρεπει να βρει το τροπο να το κανει,ειτε αναβαθμιζοντας το συστημα της ειτε παιρνοντας τοσους συνδρομητες οσους μπορει να "σηκωσει" με τις παρουσες δυνατοτητες της.Ειναι εξωφρενικο να βαζει περιορισμους στους χρηστες της,ειδικα τη στιγμη που κατι τετοιο δεν αναφερεται πουθενα στο συμβολαιο της.
Θα ηθελα να παρατηρησω οτι η πτωση στις ταχυτητες π2π εχει επεισελθει αρκετα πριν τις 19/9,τουλαχιστον σε μενα,αλλα δεν πηγαινε με τπτ το μυαλο μου οτι αυτο οφειλοταν σε τετοια απαραδεκτη κινηση απο την πλευρα της HOL.
Αν καποιος απο τους χρηστες γνωριζει το τροπο κρυπτογραφησης και κατ'επεκατση αποφυγης της μειωσης ταχυτητας στο π2π(με οποιοδηποτε π2π προγραμμα) και εχει διαθεση να μου λυσει καποιες αποριες,ας μου στειλει pm παρακαλω.

----------


## nickvog

Δες εδώ..... http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=308

Προτείνονται λύσεις για μtorrent και eMule  :Smile:

----------


## mondo52

βρε πατε καλα ολοι σας???αυτοι μας κοροιδευουν και εσεις λετε και λετε..αντε να μην πω!!και στελνουμε μηνυματα και μαλωνουμε!!!με το καλο οποιος δεν μπορει αντε γεια οπως και θα κανω.μην το κουραζετε το θεμα.θα δουνε μια μεγαλη κατα την γνωμη μου μειωση πελατων και θα την παθουν αλλα θα ειναι πολυ αργα.γιατι...???γιατι πολυ απλα θα ακουμπαμε αλλου τα λεφτα μας και θα κανουμε την δουλεια μας.απλως βαλτε μυαλο και μην προπληρωνετε γιατι βλεπετε τι γινεται!!και αμα το κανει και ο αλλος?παμε για αλλα!δεν χαθηκαν και οι εταιρειες!!.......................εκτος και αν ειναι κανενας ερωτευμενος με την hol....λεω τωρα....

----------


## Eddie_

> Δες εδώ..... http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=308
> 
> Προτείνονται λύσεις για μtorrent και eMule


Ευχαριστω πολυ  Nickvog...

----------


## shaq141a

> EDIT: Και για να μην αρχίσουμε τα περί υποστήριξης των παρόχων κλπ κλπ. Απλά προσπαθούμε να δούμε τα πράγματα απο την λογική πλευρά. Είναι βέβαιο ότι σύντομα και οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι, αναγκαστικά, θα προβούν σε ανάλογες ενέργειες. Θα προτιμούσα την δυνατότητα παροχής premium υπηρεσιών, αλλά σκαλωνει στο ΑΤΜ και τι υπηρεσίες δίνει ο ΟΤΕ (προς το παρόν μόνο UBR). Μια άλλη λύση είναι η περίπτωση κάποιου cap, ή έστω κάποιας προτεροποίησης βάζοντας σε low priority τα π2π και το οποίο δεν θα τα κόψει όπως φοβούνται οι περισσότεροι, απλά θα συμπιεστούν κατα ένα 10-20% το πολύ απο ότι τώρα. Η HOL έφαγε μεγάλο πακέτο, γιατί μπήκανε χρήστες με τις συνδέσεις 4Mbps και τρέχανε π2π. Για σκεφτείτε το λίγο. μόνο 200 τέτοιοι μπορούν να φάνε όλο το διεθνές της κύκλωμα. Οσο και να το αναβαθμίσει δεν θα μπορούσε να ικανοποιήσει την ζήτηση. Και όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά και αυτοί δεν θα παίρνανε την ταχύτητα που νομίζανε, άρα ούτως ή άλλως όσοι πήραν 4Mbps για π2π θα τους είχε χαμένους απο πελάτες.


Και για πες μου πως θα αναγνωρίζουν τα p2p που έχουν γίνει πια αγνώριστα :ROFL: . Η μόνη βιώσιμη λύση που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι η fair use. Αλλά προταρχηκά οι ISPs να την κάνουν από το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## UnFaiR

Την καλησπέρα μου.

Ήμουν και είμαι ένας lamer, δηλαδή δεν συμμετέχω ενεργά στα forum που γράφομαι ή γενικότερα στην virtual κοινότητα του internet.
Είμαι συνδρομητής στην HOL από τότε που άνοιξε (1993?), και μπορώ να πω ότι σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι ευχαριστημένος από τις υπηρεσίες της. Ήμουν και είμαι με γραμμή dialup (σ. σ. έχω κατεβάσει εκατοντάδες GB). Είχε υπηρεσίες και έχει υπηρεσίες που άλλοι ISP, απλά δεν έχουν. Αυτό που πότε δεν είχε – και προφανώς δεν έχει ακόμη – καλή επικοινωνιακή πολιτική.
Στο θέμα μας τώρα. Δηλαδή αν και πόσο είναι σωστή η κίνηση που έκανε (αν την έχει κάνει – γιατί άλλο σοβαρές ενδείξεις, και άλλο αποδείξεις!). Από νομικής και ηθικής πλευράς, είναι λάθος και κατακριτέα. Και αυτό για τον λόγο, που ήδη αναφέρθηκε, δηλαδή, ότι έπρεπε να ενημερώσει τους πελάτες της!
Από την άλλη πλευρά, το να βάλει μια προτεραιότητα στην κίνηση του δικτύου της, πιστεύω ότι ήταν μια σωστή κίνηση (για πρακτικούς λόγους. Βλ. περιορισμένο bw). Και αυτό για τον λόγο, ότι είναι – φαντάζομαι – για τους περισσότερους από μας, το να λάβουμε ένα mail, να σερφάρουμε, να κάνουμε μια voip κλήση είναι πιο σημαντικό (αν το θέσουμε ιεραρχικά) από το να κατεβάσουμε την τελευταία έκδοση του ubundu (λέω και γω).
Καθώς όμως σ’ αυτό το thread αναφέρθηκαν και πολλά άλλα, έχω να κάνω γραπτές τις παρακάτω σκέψεις:
•	Οι περισσότεροι και ειδικά οι συντονιστές αυτού του forum, προσπαθούν με σεβασμό και – σχετική – αντικειμενικότητα, να προσεγγίσουν τα θέματα που ανοίγει ο καθένας μας. Παρ’ όλα αυτά, υπάρχουν αρκετοί, που προκαλούν με χαρακτηρισμούς.
•	Η πραγματικότητα των ευρωζωνικών δικτύων, που ζούμε στην Ελλάδα μας, είναι ακριβώς όπως αποτυπώνεται σε όλες τις έρευνες. Είμαστε οι τελευταίοι.
•	Τα θέματα ασφάλειας του διαδικτύου και της ελευθερίας του, θα συζητούνται για πολλά χρόνια ακόμη.
Οι παραπάνω σκέψεις είναι που με κάνουν να μην θέλω να συμμετέχω πιο ενεργά, στις πολλές ενδιαφέρουσες συζητήσεις του forum.
Αλλά όλα αυτά, είναι η προσωπική μου προσέγγιση, και σίγουρα θα μπορούσα να γράψω και να αναλύσω τις σκέψεις (απόψεις) μου, αλλά… δυστυχώς, τα forum, είναι κάτι σαν τα καφενεία, όπου όλοι λένε το μακρύ και το κοντό τους, και δεν αλλάζει και τίποτα (υπερβάλω). Sorry.
ΥΓ. θεωρώ το adslgr, ένα από τα καλύτερα forum. Με έχει βοηθήσει σε αρκετά θέματα, και ευχαριστώ τους συμμετέχοντες, γιατί αν υπήρχαν μόνο lamers, σαν και μένα, δεν θα βελτιωνόταν τίποτα.

----------


## Ainastros

Ο συγκεκριμένος μπάρμπας, σας είχε δώσει ποτέ δείγματα γραφής πως τα υπερκέρδη επιτυγχάνονται με επενδύσεις, χρόνο και κόπο; Το μυστικό της επιτυχίας του όλα αυτά τα χρόνια βασίζεται σε ένα και μόνο παράγοντα.....στο ότι ο κόσμος μας είναι γεμάτος θύματα. Πρόβατα να υπάρχουν για άρμεγμα και είναι όλα μια χαρά...μάλιστα έχει τόσο πολύ εξειδικευτεί σ'αυτήν την ποιμαντική τέχνη, που τα θύματα του όχι μόνο δε διαμαρτύρονται αλλά επιζητάνε διακαώς το ευεργετικό του άγγιγμα....βλέπε και ερυθρόλευκη ΠΑΕ....Το ευτύχημα στην συγκεκριμμένη περίπτωση είναι πως οι κάτοχοι adsl μπορούν με μεγάλη ευκολία να απαρνηθούν την πατρική του αγγάλη και να ξενιτευτούν....τα προβλήματα ξεκινάνε αν τυγχάνει, πέρα από κάτοχος adsl της εν λόγο εταιρίας να είσαι και γαύρος.
ΡΕ μπας και θέλει να φτιάξει έναν isp μόνο για γαύρους...! :Thinking:

----------


## NiKapa

> Ο συγκεκριμένος μπάρμπας, σας είχε δώσει ποτέ δείγματα γραφής πως τα υπερκέρδη επιτυγχάνονται με επενδύσεις, χρόνο και κόπο; Το μυστικό της επιτυχίας του όλα αυτά τα χρόνια βασίζεται σε ένα και μόνο παράγοντα.....στο ότι ο κόσμος μας είναι γεμάτος θύματα. Πρόβατα να υπάρχουν για άρμεγμα και είναι όλα μια χαρά...μάλιστα έχει τόσο πολύ εξειδικευτεί σ'αυτήν την ποιμαντική τέχνη, που τα θύματα του όχι μόνο δε διαμαρτύρονται αλλά επιζητάνε διακαώς το ευεργετικό του άγγιγμα....βλέπε και ερυθρόλευκη ΠΑΕ....Το ευτύχημα στην συγκεκριμμένη περίπτωση είναι πως οι κάτοχοι adsl μπορούν με μεγάλη ευκολία να απαρνηθούν την πατρική του αγγάλη και να ξενιτευτούν....τα προβλήματα ξεκινάνε αν τυγχάνει, πέρα από κάτοχος adsl της εν λόγο εταιρίας να είσαι και γαύρος.
> ΡΕ μπας και θέλει να φτιάξει έναν isp μόνο για γαύρους...!


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  Σωστοοος!!!

----------


## Ianos7

> Αλήθεια; και πες το κάνεις αυτό, μετά τι; τα newsgroups, το DCC, το FTP , κλπ; 
> 
> Αμαν η μανία με το p2p, που εν τέλει έχω να χρησιμοποιήσω εδώ και 3 συναπτά έτη.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα με το p2p δεν ειναι τιποτά άλλο από το οτι ΕΝΟΧΛΕΙ, και δεν ειναι το θέμα του bandwidth αλλά το τι έχει προκαλέσει. 
> 
> ΑΥΤΟ ειναι το δύσκολο να γίνει κατανοητό.


Πες τα μωρέ Arouti!!!!

Αν το πρόβλημα είναι η χρήση του bandwith, τότε ο περιορισμός δεν θα έπρεπε να αφορά μόνο το P2P. Θα έπαιρνε μπάλα και το FTP και όλα! Κι εγώ έχω εγκαταλήψει το P2P από εξαμήνου, αλλά έχω διαθέσιμους άλλους 10 τρόπους να ξεσκίσω τη γραμμή μου!

Το P2P πόνεσε και πονάει πολλούς. Αν απείλησαν διακριτικά τη Ρωσία για τη διαδικτυακό της δισκοπωλείο (σχετική είδηση), αν η πολιτική των "εσαεί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων" της RIAA και των υπολοίπων κατάφερε να γίνει κριτήριο στη διεθνή διπλωματία, σκεφτείτε λίγο πόσο τους καίει το θέμα.

Σκεφτείτε ότι θα έκαναν τα πάντα να περιορίσουν τα δίκτυα αυτά. Με κάθε επιχείρημα και επιστρατεύοντας κάθε μέσο και κάθε δικαιολογία!

Αυτό είναι που φοβάμαι εγώ στην κίνηση της HOL. Όχι ότι το κάνει καθ'υπαγόρευση (για όνομα) αλλά ότι ανοίγει ασκούς προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση.

----------


## kadronarxis

Είμαι 2,5 χρόνια adsl χρήστης.
Μετά τον πρώτο χρόνο και αφού έχω κατεβάσει τις άπειρες ταινίες(μερικές δεν έχω δει ποτέ, και ούτε μάλλον θα δω), σταμάτησα τα p2p.
Σήμερα χρησιμοποιώ το internet για δουλειά, mail, και κανένα p2p
Το μέλλον προβλέπεται κάπως έτσι: 
1)κάποιοι providers θα γράψουν ότι απαγορεύονται τα p2p δια ροπάλου, 
2)κάποιοι θα θέσουν όριο στα p2p ανα μήνα (π.χ 20GB)- και μόνο στα p2p - και θα θέσουν ορισμένες πόρτες για τον έλεγχο της κίνησης
3) και κάποιοι άλλοι θα έχουν το στυλ "ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε".

Με τις υπάρχουσες τιμές, δεν δικαιολογείται να μπει TS από κανέναν provider.
Αν οι τιμές πέσουν συνολικά στο 10-ευρο, τότε μετά χαράς θα πάω στον provider ......2.


ΥΓ: μην προσπαθήσετε να με πιάσετε.Τρέχω να καλυφθώ. :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Πες τα μωρέ Arouti!!!!
> 
> Αν το πρόβλημα είναι η χρήση του bandwith, τότε ο περιορισμός δεν θα έπρεπε να αφορά μόνο το P2P. Θα έπαιρνε μπάλα και το FTP και όλα! Κι εγώ έχω εγκαταλήψει το P2P από εξαμήνου, αλλά έχω διαθέσιμους άλλους 10 τρόπους να ξεσκίσω τη γραμμή μου!
> 
> Το P2P πόνεσε και πονάει πολλούς. Αν απείλησαν διακριτικά τη Ρωσία για τη διαδικτυακό της δισκοπωλείο (σχετική είδηση), αν η πολιτική των "εσαεί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων" της RIAA και των υπολοίπων κατάφερε να γίνει κριτήριο στη διεθνή διπλωματία, σκεφτείτε λίγο πόσο τους καίει το θέμα.
> 
> Σκεφτείτε ότι θα έκαναν τα πάντα να περιορίσουν τα δίκτυα αυτά. Με κάθε επιχείρημα και επιστρατεύοντας κάθε μέσο και κάθε δικαιολογία!
> 
> Αυτό είναι που φοβάμαι εγώ στην κίνηση της HOL. Όχι ότι το κάνει καθ'υπαγόρευση (για όνομα) αλλά ότι ανοίγει ασκούς προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση.


Σε αυτό δεν θα βρείς κανένα να διαφωνεί!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Embraced

> Είμαι 2,5 χρόνια adsl χρήστης.
> Μετά τον πρώτο χρόνο και αφού έχω κατεβάσει τις άπειρες ταινίες(μερικές δεν έχω δει ποτέ, και ούτε μάλλον θα δω), σταμάτησα τα p2p.
> Σήμερα χρησιμοποιώ το internet για δουλειά, mail, και κανένα p2p 
> Το μέλλον προβλέπεται κάπως έτσι: 
> 1)κάποιοι providers θα γράψουν ότι απαγορεύονται τα p2p δια ροπάλου, 
> 2)κάποιοι θα θέσουν όριο στα p2p ανα μήνα (π.χ 20GB)- και μόνο στα p2p - και θα θέσουν ορισμένες πόρτες για τον έλεγχο της κίνησης
> 3) και κάποιοι άλλοι θα έχουν το στυλ "ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε".
> 
> Με τις υπάρχουσες τιμές, δεν δικαιολογείται να μπει TS από κανέναν provider.
> ...


Καταρχήν δεν θα σε στείλει κανένας στο πυρ το εξώτερον για τις απόψεις σου. Κι εγώ βγαίνω απο τα ρούχα μου με τις απόψεις που λένε "ο provider έχει πάντα δίκιο και οι πελάτες είναι στυγνοί κλέφτες πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας". Όμως αν υπήρχε μονόλογος και όχι διάλογος δεν θα έβγαινε κατι. Πάντως αν οι providers βάλουν όρους δεν μπορεί να τους κατηγορήσει κάποιος. Το θέμα είναι να τηρούνται όσα υπογράφουμε, απο εκεί και περα ο καθένας έχει τη δική του πολιτική και είναι σεβαστό. Α και κατι άλλο. Μην κατηγορείτε τους χρήστες που κατεβάζουν τα κέρατά τους. Άλλωστε γι'αυτό υπάρχουν τα γρήγορα δίκτυα. Και στο κάτω κάτω αν εγω πχ είχα όλη μέρα ανοιχτά online τηλεοπτικά κανάλια του internet και εσερνα το δίκτυο, θα έπρεπε κάποιος να με κατηγορήσει; Με κατηγορεί αν έχω όλη μέρα την τηλεόραση σπίτι μου ανοιχτή πχ; Αν τώρα οι providers πιστεύουν ότι τους γονατίζω όπως το καλοκαίρι τα κλιματιστικά γονατίζουν το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ, τότε να πάρουν θέση και να βάλουν όρους όπως προείπα. Και μην ξεχωρίζετε τους χρήστες του internet  σε σοβαρούς (επαγγελματικά email, απλό σερφάρισμα) και παράσιτα (p2p προγράμματα, chat κτλ). Όλοι πληρώνουν το ίδιο για αυτό που τους προσφέρεται.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

Και ερχομαι και εγω μιας και διαβασα ολα τα θεμα σχετικα με αυτο εχω aDSL απο το 2004 ημουν με ΟΤΕνετ και το γιρισα στην HOL σχεδον ενα χρονο τωρα (κλεινο χρονο στης 25/10) ευχαρηστημενος παρα πολυ απο την HOL και της υπιρεσιεστης.

Παρατιρισα αυτες τις μερες σουρσιμο και εγω σε Torrents τα μονα που δουλευω πολυ οπως το ιδιο σουρσιμο παρατιρισα και στο SoulSeek που κατευαζο OST  :Smile: . Περνοντας τηλεφονο την HOL μου ειπαν θα το δουν το προβλημα διορθοθικε μονο για 1 ημερα μετα τα ιδια (και αυτη οχι γεματι μερα). Διαβαζοντας το θεμα ειπα να δοκιμασω τον τροπο με το μTorrent και ξαφνικα που αποκι χορις Encryption επιανα με το ζορη 15kb/s ξαφνικα με Encryption ακουμπαω 60~65~70kb/s με 768/192 γραμμη (και το ιδιο ακριβως torrent).

Κατα την γνομιμου αυτο που εχει ξεκινιση η HOL (αν το εχει ξεκινιση δεν ξερω τι να πω...) ειναι παρανομο γιατι ρε παιδια πλιρονο το πιο ακριβω aDSL και δεν θελω περιορισμους θελω να το κανω οτι θελω εγω μιας και το πλιρονο δικομου ειναι και του βαζω φοτια! αν ημουν με ογκοχρεοση ναι το εκαναν δεν εχω προβλημα τωρα εχω μεγαλω προβλημα βλεποντας αυτο.

Δεν σε περνι για τοσο bandwith? βαλε κιαλο οχι να ξεσκιζεις (ας μου επιτραπη η εκφραση) τους πελατες σου! ΕΛΕΟΣ  :Mad:

----------


## costaorf

> Πληρώνουμε το πιο ακριβό ADSL αν συγκρίνεις τα χωρίς περιορισμούς πακέτα μας με τα με περιορισμούς πακέτα που υπάρχουν στις περισσότερες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες.
> Αυτά τα πάμφθηνα προγράμματα που ακούς από Αγγλίες και Γαλλίες έχουν *συνήθως* περιορισμούς.


Το _συνήθως_ (όχι πάντα) με καλύπτει στα πάμφθηνα προγράμματα αν και όχι πάντα. Και τα _πανάκριβα_ όμως, τα χωρίς περιορισμούς, είναι κατά πολύ φθηνότερα των ημετέρων.

Γενικά:
Κανείς δεν έχει δικαίωμα νομίζω να κατηγοριοποιεί χρήστες. Ποιός είναι αυτός που έχει αυτό το δικαίωμα (από πού το αντλεί αυτό το δικαίωμα) και με τί κριτήρια; Ως προς τα δεδομένα που κατεβάζει ή προς το πρόσωπο, το ποιός είναι αυτός που κατεβάζει τα δεδομένα; Ως προς το τί χρήση κάνει μήπως; Και ποιός γνωρίζει το ποιός κάνει τί και με τί χρησιμότητα;
Ακόμα και το παράδειγμα με τη ΔΕΗ δεν στέκει. Είναι και αυτή υποχρεωμένη να παρέχει ρεύμα σε όλους όσους το θέλουν και το πληρώνουν τόσο όσο να εμφανίζει αυτή η ΔΕΗ σημαντική κερδοφορία. Αν νομίζει ότι είναι ακριβό για να το παράγει έτσι όπως το παράγει, ας στραφεί σε έλλες μορφές ενέργειας.

----------


## lewton

> Το _συνήθως_ (όχι πάντα) με καλύπτει στα πάμφθηνα προγράμματα αν και όχι πάντα. Και τα _πανάκριβα_ όμως, τα χωρίς περιορισμούς, είναι κατά πολύ φθηνότερα των ημετέρων.


Δε μπορεί να σε καλύπτει το συνήθως δεδομένου ότι ισχυρίστηκες ότι πληρώνουμε το ακριβότερο internet. Και μην ξεχνάς ότι ακόμα και τα χωρίς περιορισμούς πακέτα, στις περισσότερες χώρες έχουν fair usage policy.   :Wink: 
Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν χώρες όπου δεν υπάρχει κανένα πραγματικά unlimited πακέτο δε μπορείς να λες ότι πληρώνουμε το ακριβότερο internet.
Επίσης, το πακέτο της HOL με 4/1Mbps με ~20€ το μήνα είναι φθηνότερο από αυτά που πληρώνουν στις περισσότερες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Το θεωρώ απόλυτα λογικό το *συγκεκριμένο* πακέτο, με αυτήν την τιμή, να έχει κάποιους περιορισμούς. 
Επαναλαμβάνω ότι κατά τη γνώμη μου η HOL είναι απαράδεκτη επειδή τα περνάει όλα αυτά στα μουλωχτά, αλλά μόνο για αυτό.



> Γενικά:
> Κανείς δεν έχει δικαίωμα νομίζω να κατηγοριοποιεί χρήστες. Ποιός είναι αυτός που έχει αυτό το δικαίωμα (από πού το αντλεί αυτό το δικαίωμα) και με τί κριτήρια; Ως προς τα δεδομένα που κατεβάζει ή προς το πρόσωπο, το ποιός είναι αυτός που κατεβάζει τα δεδομένα; Ως προς το τί χρήση κάνει μήπως; Και ποιός γνωρίζει το ποιός κάνει τί και με τί χρησιμότητα;


Υπάρχει ένα πάρα πολύ απλό κριτήριο: το κόστος.
Ο κάθε ISP μπορεί να πει "ορίστε το φθηνό μου πακέτο, με όριο τα 10GB το μήνα, και ορίστε και το unlimited που είναι ακριβότερο".
Μια χαρά νόμιμο και απλό.
Και πριν με ρωτήσεις, θα σου πω και ποιές θεωρώ λογικές τιμές για κάτι τέτοιο. Μια unlimited shared LLU μπορεί να είναι στα 30€ το μήνα και μια "κομμένη" στα 15€ το μήνα (για ταχύτητες 4/1Mbps πάντα).
Θεωρείς τις τιμές αυτές υπερβολικές;

----------


## yiapap

> Δε μπορεί να σε καλύπτει το συνήθως δεδομένου ότι ισχυρίστηκες ότι πληρώνουμε το ακριβότερο internet. Και μην ξεχνάς ότι ακόμα και τα χωρίς περιορισμούς πακέτα, στις περισσότερες χώρες έχουν fair usage policy.  
> Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν χώρες όπου δεν υπάρχει κανένα πραγματικά unlimited πακέτο δε μπορείς να λες ότι πληρώνουμε το ακριβότερο internet.
> Επίσης, το πακέτο της HOL με 4/1Mbps με ~20€ το μήνα είναι φθηνότερο από αυτά που πληρώνουν στις περισσότερες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Το θεωρώ απόλυτα λογικό το *συγκεκριμένο* πακέτο, με αυτήν την τιμή, να έχει κάποιους περιορισμούς. 
> Επαναλαμβάνω ότι κατά τη γνώμη μου η HOL είναι απαράδεκτη επειδή τα περνάει όλα αυτά στα μουλωχτά, αλλά μόνο για αυτό.


Το fair usage policy υπάρχει παντού για να καλύπτει τις εταιρείες και για κανένα άλλο λόγο.
ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ δε γνωρίζω να έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ο όρος αυτός για να διακοπεί σύνδεση χρήστη. Επόμενως, τσάμπα το επικαλείσαι.

Το 4Mbps... θυμησέ μου τι ποσοστό της Ελληνικής επικράτειας καλύπτει; Αχα... Οπότε μην το επικαλείσαι!

Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η HOL δε δίνει την πληροφόρηση που ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να δώσει. Και ας αφήσει τους καταναλωτές να κρίνουν και να επιλέξουν  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Το fair usage policy υπάρχει παντού για να καλύπτει τις εταιρείες και για κανένα άλλο λόγο.
> ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ δε γνωρίζω να έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ο όρος αυτός για να διακοπεί σύνδεση χρήστη. Επόμενως, τσάμπα το επικαλείσαι.
> 
> Το 4Mbps... θυμησέ μου τι ποσοστό της Ελληνικής επικράτειας καλύπτει; Αχα... Οπότε μην το επικαλείσαι!
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η HOL δε δίνει την πληροφόρηση που ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να δώσει. Και ας αφήσει τους καταναλωτές να κρίνουν και να επιλέξουν


fair use policy,  διάβασε  στο  www.adslguide.org.uk

 :Whistle:

----------


## yiapap

> fair use policy,  διάβασε  στο  www.adslguide.org.uk


Δε βλέπω κάτι σχετικό εκεί. Τι εννοείς;

----------


## lewton

> Το fair usage policy υπάρχει παντού για να καλύπτει τις εταιρείες και για κανένα άλλο λόγο.
> ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ δε γνωρίζω να έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ο όρος αυτός για να διακοπεί σύνδεση χρήστη. Επόμενως, τσάμπα το επικαλείσαι.


Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί όμως. Ο πάροχος είναι καλλυμένος αν το κάνει, αφού υπάρχει στους όρους.



> Το 4Mbps... θυμησέ μου τι ποσοστό της Ελληνικής επικράτειας καλύπτει; Αχα... Οπότε μην το επικαλείσαι!


Το επικαλούμαι για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα του πώς θα επρεπε να ειναι η τιμολογιακή πολιτική της HOL. *Σε αυτό το πακέτο* μπορεί να κάνει traffic shapping (αφού ενημερώσει τον κόσμο βέβαια).



> Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η HOL δε δίνει την πληροφόρηση που ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να δώσει. Και ας αφήσει τους καταναλωτές να κρίνουν και να επιλέξουν


 :Wink:

----------


## costaorf

> Δε μπορεί να σε καλύπτει το συνήθως δεδομένου ότι ισχυρίστηκες ότι πληρώνουμε το ακριβότερο internet. Και μην ξεχνάς ότι ακόμα και τα χωρίς περιορισμούς πακέτα, στις περισσότερες χώρες έχουν fair usage policy.  
> Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν χώρες όπου δεν υπάρχει κανένα πραγματικά unlimited πακέτο δε μπορείς να λες ότι πληρώνουμε το ακριβότερο internet.
> Επίσης, το πακέτο της HOL με 4/1Mbps με ~20 το μήνα είναι φθηνότερο από αυτά που πληρώνουν στις περισσότερες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Το θεωρώ απόλυτα λογικό το *συγκεκριμένο* πακέτο, με αυτήν την τιμή, να έχει κάποιους περιορισμούς. 
> Επαναλαμβάνω ότι κατά τη γνώμη μου η HOL είναι απαράδεκτη επειδή τα περνάει όλα αυτά στα μουλωχτά, αλλά μόνο για αυτό.
> Υπάρχει ένα πάρα πολύ απλό κριτήριο: το κόστος.
> Ο κάθε ISP μπορεί να πει "ορίστε το φθηνό μου πακέτο, με όριο τα 10GB το μήνα, και ορίστε και το unlimited που είναι ακριβότερο".
> Μια χαρά νόμιμο και απλό.
> Και πριν με ρωτήσεις, θα σου πω και ποιές θεωρώ λογικές τιμές για κάτι τέτοιο. Μια unlimited shared LLU μπορεί να είναι στα 30 το μήνα και μια "κομμένη" στα 15 το μήνα (για ταχύτητες 4/1Mbps πάντα).
> Θεωρείς τις τιμές αυτές υπερβολικές;


Δεν "ισχυρίστηκα" πουθενά ότι πληρώνουμε το ακριβότερο Internet. Αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα όσο και αν δεν θέλουμε να τη δεχθούμε (είναι περίεργο γιατί). Αυτή τη στιγμή για παράδειγμα, στη Γαλλία (που αναφέρθηκε) μπορεί κάποιος στην Orange (France Telecom) λ.χ. να έχει 8 Mbps/800 kbps με 24,95 ευρώ. Εκτός αν προτιμίσει τα 18 Mbps στην AOL με 29,90. Και δεν είναι η μόνες! Υπάρχουν ακόμα και πολύ φθηνότερες τιμές. Για όποιον θέλει υπάρχει η διεύθυνση http://www.presence-pc.com/tests/Com...aut-debit-244/. Και φυσικά ούτε λέξη για fair (???) use κ.λ.π.
Όσον αφορά τις τιμές που θεωρώ "λογικές" δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω. Έχω πληρώσει στη ζωή μου 180.000 δραχμές, τότε, για ένα modem 14400 για να μπαίνω στην Compulink (με μία τηλεφωνική μονάδα για απεριόριστο χρόνο-μέχρι να έπεφτε η γραμμή) και πληρώνω τώρα 27 ευρώ το μήνα (στην Otenet) για μια γραμμή 512 που έγινε χιλιάρα.
Το πρόβλημά μου δεν είναι η τιμή αλλά το ότι κάποιος άλλος (που δεν είναι πάντα ο πιο ικανός) αποφασίζει για το τι θα κάνει κάποιος στο Internet και μάλιστα χρεώνοντας... αφρικανικά.
Δεν διαφωνώ στην ύπαρξη "κομμένων" και "ελεύθερων" γραμμών. Αρκεί να το ξέρει και να αποφασίζει κάποιος (ο ίδιος ο χρήστης και όχι κάποιος άλλος) από την αρχή.

----------


## harris

> Το επικαλούμαι για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα του πώς θα επρεπε να ειναι η τιμολογιακή πολιτική της HOL. Σε αυτό το πακέτο μπορεί να κάνει traffic shapping (*αφού ενημερώσει τον κόσμο βέβαια*).



Δεν μπορώ να διαφωνήσω με αυτά που λες... αυτό όμως δεν είναι ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι;

Ουδείς, ουδέποτε, μου είπε ότι "θα βάλετε γραμμή 4Mbit, αλλά ξέρετε δεν θα μπορείτε να την χρησιμοποιείσετε σε συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες για αυτόν και αυτόν τον λόγο"!

----------


## lewton

> Δεν "ισχυρίστηκα" πουθενά ότι πληρώνουμε το ακριβότερο Internet. Αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα όσο και αν δεν θέλουμε να τη δεχθούμε (είναι περίεργο γιατί). Αυτή τη στιγμή για παράδειγμα, στη Γαλλία (που αναφέρθηκε) μπορεί κάποιος στην Orange (France Telecom) λ.χ. να έχει 8 Mbps/800 kbps με 24,95 ευρώ. Εκτός αν προτιμίσει τα 18 Mbps στην AOL με 29,90. Και δεν είναι η μόνες! Υπάρχουν ακόμα και πολύ φθηνότερες τιμές. Για όποιον θέλει υπάρχει η διεύθυνση http://www.presence-pc.com/tests/Com...aut-debit-244/. Και φυσικά ούτε λέξη για fair (???) use κ.λ.π.
> Όσον αφορά τις τιμές που θεωρώ "λογικές" δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω. Έχω πληρώσει στη ζωή μου 180.000 δραχμές, τότε, για ένα modem 14400 για να μπαίνω στην Compulink (με μία τηλεφωνική μονάδα για απεριόριστο χρόνο-μέχρι να έπεφτε η γραμμή) και πληρώνω τώρα 27 ευρώ το μήνα (στην Otenet) για μια γραμμή 512 που έγινε χιλιάρα.
> Το πρόβλημά μου δεν είναι η τιμή αλλά το ότι κάποιος άλλος (που δεν είναι πάντα ο πιο ικανός) αποφασίζει για το τι θα κάνει κάποιος στο Internet και μάλιστα χρεώνοντας... αφρικανικά.
> Δεν διαφωνώ στην ύπαρξη "κομμένων" και "ελεύθερων" γραμμών. Αρκεί να το ξέρει και να αποφασίζει κάποιος (ο ίδιος ο χρήστης και όχι κάποιος άλλος) από την αρχή.


Τελικά διαφωνούμε στο αν είναι ή όχι καλή η πολιτική της HOL, αλλά συμφωνούμε απόλυτα ότι θα έπρεπε να έχει ενημερώσει τον κόσμο.



> Δεν μπορώ να διαφωνήσω με αυτά που λες... αυτό όμως δεν είναι ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι;
> 
> Ουδείς, ουδέποτε, μου είπε ότι "θα βάλετε γραμμή 4Mbit, αλλά ξέρετε δεν θα μπορείτε να την χρησιμοποιείσετε σε συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες για αυτόν και αυτόν τον λόγο"!


Μα φυσικά και είναι.
Συμφωνούμε απόλυτα ότι θα έπρεπε πρώτα να ενημερώσει τον κόσμο έτσι ώστε ο καθένας να ξέρει τι επιλέγει.

----------


## takiss

Ρε παιδιά, εγώ έχω χαμηλές ταχύτητες είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς: Στα p2p η ανώτερη φτάνει 30kbs με encryption ενώ στο direct download 40kbs.

Έχω βάλει και demo account forthnet και τα αποτελέσματα είναι τα ίδια. Η γραμμή μου 1024 έχει ελεγχθεί και είναι ΟΚ. Η hol δεν έχει δώσει καμια ξεκάθαρη απάντηση στο θέμα και μάλιστα έκλεισε το mail μου χωρίς καν να μου απαντήσει!

Πραγματικά έχω φτάσει στο σημείο που δεν με ενδιαφέρουν τόσο πολύ οι ταχύτητες, θέλω απλά μια επίσημη ενημέρωση από την εταιρία που δείχνει να μην την πολυενδιαφέρει το θέμα.

Μόλις μίλησα και με τον ΟΤΕ που μου είπε πως το θέμα των ταχυτητων είναι αποκλειστικά θέμα του provider, δηλαδή της HOL.

Βρίσκομαι στη Θεσσαλονίκη και ανοίκω στο κέντρο Φαλήρου - Ε. Ρονστάν.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

Εκανα την γιρα του αιονα στην HOL η απαντισει ηταν *καταφατικοτατη δεν εχουμαι ενεργοποιημενο το TSLayer*. *Δ**εν μας επιτρεπεται αφου ο συνδρομητις πληρονει για να εχει την ταχητητα που περνη!* δεν εχουμαι δικαιομα να το κανουμαι, επισημη ενιμεροση απο τους τεχνικους: δεν ειπαρχει ενεργοποιημενο το TSLayer απαγορευεται και οτι σε περιπτοση που γινοταν κατι τετιο θα μπορουσαμαι να κινιθουμαι νομικα αμα δεν εχουν βγαλει ανακινοση πρως ολους του πελατες.


Τωρα τι να πω εγω? Εσις τι λετε? η γραμιμου σερνεται στιν κιριολεξεια απο παντου WebSurf, Direct Download, P2P Download, FTP Download, Torrent Download. 768/192 Με ολα κομπλε και πιανω με το ζορι 32kb/s... Το διλοσα σαν βλαβει θα δουμαι τι πεζι! αλλα η απαντηση της HOL πρως εμενα σαν πελατη κατιγοριμαιτκη δεν εχουμαι το TSLayer ενεργοποιημενω!

Εχουν ενιμεροθει απο το θεμα εδω! για αυτο! προφανος! απο τα λεγομενατου φανικε!  :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

Nα επαναλάβω για άλλη μια φορά:
Traffic Shaping ΑΝ έχετε τότε θα έχετε αυτά που παρατηρούνται εδώ.

Δηλαδή ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΣ στην ταχύτητα με obfuscated συνδέσεις και χωρίς.

*Αν σέρνεστε γενικά και σε όλα τα πρωτόκολλα ΔΕΝ έχει να κάνει με traffic shaping.*
Παρακαλώ παραμείνετε ON TOPIC!

----------


## ssotiris

ZhenXlogic 
την απάντηση αυτή της HOL την έχεις σε email ή σου δόθηκε τηλεφωνικά?

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> ZhenXlogic 
> την απάντηση αυτή της HOL την έχεις σε email ή σου δόθηκε τηλεφωνικά?


Ηταν τηλεφωνικα η σιζιτηση με την HOL.

----------


## Spanos

> Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν χώρες όπου δεν υπάρχει κανένα πραγματικά unlimited πακέτο δε μπορείς να λες ότι πληρώνουμε το ακριβότερο internet.


Υποστηρίζεις δηλαδή οτι *δεν έχουμε ακριβό internet;*




> Ο κάθε ISP μπορεί να πει "ορίστε το φθηνό μου πακέτο, με όριο τα 10GB το μήνα, και ορίστε και το unlimited που είναι ακριβότερο".
> Μια χαρά νόμιμο και απλό.
> Και πριν με ρωτήσεις, θα σου πω και ποιές θεωρώ λογικές τιμές για κάτι τέτοιο. Μια unlimited shared LLU μπορεί να είναι στα 30€ το μήνα και μια "κομμένη" στα 15€ το μήνα (για ταχύτητες 4/1Mbps πάντα).
> Θεωρείς τις τιμές αυτές υπερβολικές;


Πως θα εφραμοστεί αυτό στους ήδη υπάρχοντες 350.000 πελάτες ADSL που δεν έχουν υπογράψει κάτι τέτοιο. Μήπως θα φτάσουμε στο αλλο σημείο όπου αυτοί που έχουν μπεί ηδη θα έχουν πλήρη ελευθερία και οι καινούργιοι που θα μπαίνουν απο ένα σημείο και πέρα θα είναι τα κορόιδα που θα έχουν όρια ή που θα πρέπει να τα σκάσουν; 

Μήπως θες να πείς οτι τώρα οσοι πληρώνουμε 40€ για μια ψωρό 1024 πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε να πληρώνουμε τόσα και οτι οι τιμές είναι μια χαρά επειδή δε έχουμε όρια;





> Εκανα την γιρα του αιονα στην HOL η απαντισει ηταν *καταφατικοτατη δεν εχουμαι ενεργοποιημενο το TSLayer*. *Δ**εν μας επιτρεπεται αφου ο συνδρομητις πληρονει για να εχει την ταχητητα που περνη!* δεν εχουμαι δικαιομα να το κανουμαι, επισημη ενιμεροση απο τους τεχνικους: [U]δεν ειπαρχει ενεργοποιημενο το TSLayer απαγορευεται και οτι σε περιπτοση που γινοταν κατι τετιο θα μπορουσαμαι να κινιθουμαι νομικα αμα δεν εχουν βγαλει ανακινοση πρως ολους του πελατες.



Oρίστε, η καλύτερη απάντηση. Η ιδια η HOL λέει οτι *o συνδρομητής πληρώνει για να έχει την ταχύτητα που παίρνει* ενω δεν έχουμε υπογράψει φυσικά τίποτα για όρια στα δεδομένα που μεταφέρουμε.

----------


## lewton

> Υποστηρίζεις δηλαδή οτι *δεν έχουμε ακριβό internet;*


Όχι, υποστηρίζω ότι δεν έχουμε το ακριβότερο internet (1ο φάουλ σου, μιας και δεν έγραψα πουθενά ότι δεν έχουμε ακριβό internet).



> Πως θα εφραμοστεί αυτό στους ήδη υπάρχοντες 350.000 πελάτες ADSL που δεν έχουν υπογράψει κάτι τέτοιο. Μήπως θα φτάσουμε στο αλλο σημείο όπου αυτοί που έχουν μπεί ηδη θα έχουν πλήρη ελευθερία και οι καινούργιοι που θα μπαίνουν απο ένα σημείο και πέρα θα είναι τα κορόιδα που θα έχουν όρια ή που θα πρέπει να τα σκάσουν;


Πολύ πιο απλά, τα υπάρχοντα (ακριβά) πακέτα θα μείνουν ως έχουν ή και θα πέσουν οι τιμές τους και συγχρόνως θα εμφανιστούν και πολύ φθηνότερα με περιορισμούς. Αυτός θα ήταν ένας πολύ καλός τρόπος για μετάβαση στο νέο καθεστώς.



> Μήπως θες να πείς οτι τώρα οσοι πληρώνουμε 40€ για μια ψωρό 1024 πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε να πληρώνουμε τόσα και οτι οι τιμές είναι μια χαρά επειδή δε έχουμε όρια;


Το είπα; Αφού δεν το είπα, γιατί με ρωτάς αν θέλω να το πω (δεύτερο φάουλ);



> Oρίστε, η καλύτερη απάντηση. Η ιδια η HOL λέει οτι *o συνδρομητής πληρώνει για να έχει την ταχύτητα που παίρνει* ενω δεν έχουμε υπογράψει φυσικά τίποτα για όρια στα δεδομένα που μεταφέρουμε.


Και θα σου επαναλάβω ότι έχω γράψει σε άπειρα post μου στο θέμα αυτό ότι ο τρόπος που κινήθηκε η HOL είναι απαράδεκτος (τρίτο σου φάουλ, μιας και το αγνόησες για να μπορέσεις να υποστηρίξεις ένα σαφέστατα επιθετικό προς εμένα μήνυμα).

Τέλος, το τέταρτο φάουλ σου είναι το ότι αγνόησες το εξής μήνυμά μου, όπου έγραψα:


> Και πριν με ρωτήσεις, θα σου πω και ποιές θεωρώ λογικές τιμές για κάτι τέτοιο. Μια unlimited shared LLU μπορεί να είναι στα 30€ το μήνα και μια "κομμένη" στα 15€ το μήνα (για ταχύτητες 4/1Mbps πάντα).


Ενώ έχω ήδη γράψει ποιές θεωρώ λογικές τιμές, έρχεσαι και με ρωτάς με έντονο υφάκι αν θεωρώ λογικη τιμή τα 40€ για 1Mbps.
Ντροπή.  :Closed topic:

----------


## ssotiris

> Oρίστε, η καλύτερη απάντηση. Η ιδια η HOL λέει οτι *o συνδρομητής πληρώνει για να έχει την ταχύτητα που παίρνει* ενω δεν έχουμε υπογράψει φυσικά τίποτα για όρια στα δεδομένα που μεταφέρουμε.


Οι τηλεφωνικές συζητήσεις με κάποιον μέσα από την HOL δεν έχουν και τόση σημασία.
Επίσημα, μέσω κάποιας απάντησης με email, έχουμε κάτι?
Κάποια απάντηση σχετική σε κάποιο ticket στο support έχουμε?

Όλα τα άλλα είναι απλά λόγια....μπορεί να μας καλύπτουν ή να μην μας καλύπτουν, αλλά δεν παύουν να είναι λόγια.
Μην ξεχνάτε ότι εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια το email έχει θεσμοθετηθεί ως επίσημο και δεσμευτικό έγγραφο, περίπου κάτι σαν το fax....ότι γράφεται δηλαδή σε εάν email από την hol προς εμάς, έχει επίσημο χαρακτήρα (για αυτό και έχετε δει οτι είναι πολύ προσεκτικοί και τυπικοί στα email που στέλνουν).

----------


## Observer

> Ωραία ολ' αυτά Observer αλλά, αφού σε απασχολούν τόσο τα κέρδη και οι ζημιες της HOL (και κάθε άλλης εταιρείας γενικότερα), πώς και ξέχασες ότι έχει ήδη πάρει εδώ και καιρό τα €€€ της από τους θιγόμενους συνδρομητές, μιας και προπληρώνεται η συνδρομή στα "περίφημα" πακέτα της;


Δεν το "ξέχασα" , εάν διάβαζες με προσοχή θα έβλεπες πως έκρινα ως απαράδεκτη την στάση της να μην ενημερώσει κανέναν ... ΕΦΟΣΟΝ έχει όντως πλακωθεί τους κόφτες όλα αυτά. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως εάν  το πράξει με ανακοίνωση για τις  μελλοντικές συνδρομές  θα υπάρχει κάποιο ορθολογικό πρόβλημα ή θα είναι "άδικο" κλπ .




> φιλε μου με συγχωρείς...πιστεύεις ότι πραγματικά μπορεί να γίνει αυτό?είμαι στο internet από το 97-98 και αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι κάθε προσπάθεια περιορισμού και κοψίματος κατέληγε στο "ένα κλαδι κόβεις,δέκα φυτρώνουν"
> 
> εκτος και αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο οποτε πάω πάσο


Α .. ναι ? .. για πες μία υπηρεσία που αποφάσισαν να κόψουν ή να περιορίσουν από κοινού οι ISPs από το 97-98 ?
Μήπως καμία ? .. ή είναι δύσκολο να αποφασίσουν "αύριο" μία ? .. όπως το p2p π.χ. το οποίο ΑΠΛΑ δεν τους συμφέρει , νομίζεις ότι είναι δύσκολο ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## shaq141a

Αυτό που θέλω να δω είναι μετά την αναβάθμιση που θα γίνει από την ΧΟΛ, και μάλλον θα δώσει και κάνα μήνα μπόνους σε όλους, πόσοι θα την κάνουν για αλλού.

----------


## oxygen

> Πολύ πιο απλά, τα υπάρχοντα (ακριβά) πακέτα θα μείνουν ως έχουν ή και θα πέσουν οι τιμές τους και συγχρόνως θα εμφανιστούν και πολύ φθηνότερα με περιορισμούς. Αυτός θα ήταν ένας πολύ καλός τρόπος για μετάβαση στο νέο καθεστώς.


Χμμμ, και ποιός σου λέει ότι οι υπάρχοντες χρήστες δε κρατήσουν τότε τα υπάρχοντα "απεριόριστης χρήσης" πακέτα αντί για τα φτηνότερα "πετσοκομένα". Δε θα λυθεί έτσι το πρόβλημα. Δυστυχώς σε αυτή την εκδοχή αυτό που θα κάνει η κάθε HOL είναι να εμφανίσει ακριβότερα πακέτα "απεριόριστης" χρήσης ώστε το ακριβότερο κόστος από το σημερινό να είναι ένα αντι-κίνητρο για τους μοναχοφαγάδες (κατ' αυτούς) p2pαδες.

Το όλο σκηνικό βέβαια θα αρχίζει να μοιάζει πολύ με το πρόγραμμα εθελουσίας εξόδου από τον ΟΤΕ .... :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## Drillgr

Παιδια οπως και να εχει με αυτη την τακτικη δεν εχει νοημα να εχει καποιος 2mbit ταχυτητα. Και τα 1024 πολλα ειναι. Τι να τα εχει για να κατεβαζει κανενα patch η drivers? Εγω λεω να επαναφερουνε και την 384 για p2p χρηση με κανενα 5€ να κανουμε τη δουλεια μας.

----------


## mondo52

[QUOTE=Drillgr;803918]Παιδια οπως και να εχει με αυτη την τακτικη δεν εχει νοημα να εχει καποιος 2mbit ταχυτητα. Και τα 1024 πολλα ειναι. Τι να τα εχει για να κατεβαζει κανενα patch η drivers? Εγω λεω να επαναφερουνε και την 384 για p2p χρηση με κανενα 5€ να κανουμε τη δουλεια μας.[/QUO


σταματα!!!σταματα!!και απλο pstn να εχουμε καλα ειναι για να μην πω και καθολου καλα ειναι

----------


## Ianos7

Λοιπόν, ειδικά για νήματα σαν και τούτο, θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε ένας dedicated σκοτεινός τύπος, να κάθετε να το ρεζουμάρει μπας και βγάλουμε άκρη. Κι επειδή τέτοιος τύπος δεν υπάρχει (φέτος έκλεισε το σχετικό ΤΕΙ  :Razz:   ), να σας πω τι κατάλαβα μέχρι τώρα (με κίνδυνο να μην έχω καταλάβει καλά για τους λόγους που προανέφερα!):

1) Το P2P downloading όπως γίνεται σήμερα αποτελεί εχθρό της ποιότητας των ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων.
(Δεν νομίζω να με αδικείτε που εισέπραξα κάτι τέτοιο, ναι;  :Embarassed:   )

2) Το P2P πρέπει να υποστεί έναν κάποιο περιορισμό: you name it (TS, QoS, προτεραιοποίηση, επιβράβευση συνετών χρηστών, και.. και.. και..)

3) Από τα 1 και 2 προκύπτει λογικά ότι αν το P2P είναι τέτοιος βραχνάς για το bw, ανάλογος βραχνάς εν δυνάμει πρέπει να είναι και το FTP. Όσοι λοιπόν ανανήψετε από το άναρχο κατέβασμα περιεχομένου (στην πλειοψηφία παράνομου, έτσι; ) μέσω Mule, Azureus και των συναφών, μην ξεθαρέψετε και το ρίξετε στο FTP: το bw πάλι θα γονατίσει και ιδού εγενήθη υμίν δεύτερος στόχος!

4) Καταλήγουμε λοιπόν ότι αυτό που βλάπτει τις ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις είναι το κατέβασμα εν γένει,. Εκτός αν γίνεται με μέτρο (που αν δεν το υιοθετήσουμε εμείς, θα μας επιβληθεί άνωθεν.)

5) Επίσης, αν κατάλαβα καλά, εφαρμογές τύπου VOIP έχουν προτεραιότητα έναντι του downloading γιατί συνήθως στο τηλέφωνο μιλάμε για σοβαρούς λόγους, ενώ το κατέβασμα γίνεται κατά 80% για την κά**α μας (ενίοτε και κυριολεκτικά  :Razz:   ). Προτεραιότητα επίσης έχει σαφέστατα το mail και το browsing. Α, και το gaming (που δεν έχει φτου-κακά σεξ και γυμνό και εν πολλοίς η κόπια πρέπει να είναι νόμιμη!)

6) Κάποιοι χρήστες, με τα λεγόμενά τους, ιχνογράφησαν μια αδιόρατη αλλά σαφή διαχωριστική γραμμή μεταξύ χρηστών με σοβαρούς λόγους χρήσης του ίντερνετ (mail, VOIP, browsing) και χρήστες-παιδική χαρά (downloading) που ενοχλούν. (Διαχωρισμός κατά τη γνώμη μου επικίνδυνος και απαράδεκτος. Μακάρι να παρανόησα εγώ).

Από τα 4, 5 κι 6 προκύπτει ότι..

...έπεσα θύμα παραπληροφόρησης: εμένα μου λέγανε να βάλω DSL για να κατεβάζω γρήγορα! Τελικά όμως το ευρυζωνικό ίντερνετ προοριζόταν για εναλλακτική φτηνή τηλεφωνία (που έχει προτεραιότητα.)

ΥΓ: Όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ, ναι, να μην κατεβάζω με 110 Κb/sec στη 1 Mbps γραμμή μου για να χωρέσουν και οι υπόλοιπες εφαρμογές. Να κατεβάζω με 60-70.

Τώρα όμως κατεβάζω με μέγιστο 40! Και διαμαρτύρομαι όπως ο υπόλοιποι. 

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι απαιτώ ταχύτητες dedicated γραμμής.. Πολλοί απαντούσαν σε ανύπαρκτα (θέλετε σποραδικά; ) αιτήματα.

Τέλος, τα παραπάνω είναι αυτά που κατάλαβα εγώ. Μακάρι να μην κατάλαβα καλά.

----------


## Ianos7

> Ρε παιδιά, εγώ έχω χαμηλές ταχύτητες είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς: Στα p2p η ανώτερη φτάνει 30kbs με encryption ενώ στο direct download 40kbs.


Άρα μάλλον δεν τρως traffic shaping.  :Thinking:

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> ...
> 6) Κάποιοι χρήστες, με τα λεγόμενά τους, ιχνογράφησαν μια αδιόρατη αλλά σαφή διαχωριστική γραμμή μεταξύ χρηστών με σοβαρούς λόγους χρήσης του ίντερνετ (mail, VOIP, browsing) και χρήστες-παιδική χαρά (downloading) που ενοχλούν. (Διαχωρισμός κατά τη γνώμη μου επικίνδυνος και απαράδεκτος. Μακάρι να παρανόησα εγώ)....
> Τέλος, τα παραπάνω είναι αυτά που κατάλαβα εγώ. Μακάρι να μην κατάλαβα καλά.


Δεν θεωρο κατα την γνομιμου το downloading παιδικη χαρα καμια σχεση αυτο!




> Οι τηλεφωνικές συζητήσεις με κάποιον μέσα από την HOL δεν έχουν και τόση σημασία.
> Επίσημα, μέσω κάποιας απάντησης με email, έχουμε κάτι?
> Κάποια απάντηση σχετική σε κάποιο ticket στο support έχουμε?


Και ομως σε μερικες περιπτοσεις οι τηλεφονικες σιζιτησεις εχουν σημασια! και ας μην τους φενετε! Η σιζιτηση με τον τεχνικο κρατισε γιρω στα 10 λεπτα και μου μιλισε παρα πολυ καλα και μου τα εξιγισε ολα μεσω απο της εροτισεις που του εκανα! Οτι ειπε οταν το ροταγα το εγραψα πιο πανω  :Wink:

----------


## pelasgian

παράκληση, χρησιμοποίησε ορθογράφο!

----------


## ssotiris

ZhenXlogic 
δεν κατάλαβες τι ήθελα να πω.

Δεν εννοούσα ότι δεν είναι καλές οι τηλεφωνικές συζητήσεις με τους τεχνικούς της hol, εγώ για παράδειγμα έχω μιλήσει και παραπάνω από 1 ώρα μαζί τους....

αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι πως ότι και να σου είπαν δεν έχει καμία πρακτική αξία (με την έννοια ότι δεν μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις εσύ,σε ενδεχόμενη επόμενη επικοινωνία μαζί τους), γιατί πολύ απλά δεν υπάρχει κάπου επίσημα γραμμένο....

τα λόγια τα λέει σήμερα ένας (που πολύ αμφιβάλλω εάν κράτισες και το όνομά του), και την επόμενη μέρα κάποιος άλλος σε βγάζει τρελλό.

----------


## Tem

> παράκληση, χρησιμοποίησε ορθογράφο!


σωστή και η επισήμανση αυτή

----------


## pelasgian

> Φίλος "του χώρου" μας κατέθεσε την "εμπειρία του" για το πως ξεσκίζονται όλοι αυτοί ζητώντας p2p , οπωσδήποτε .
> Αυτός το ανέφερε , εγώ είπα πως το Internet δεν αφορά μόνο τον φοιτητόκοσμο και τους έφηβους, αφορά και τους επιχειρηματικούς ή επαγγελματικούς χώρους και ηλικίες εκτός των πρώτων .


Ο φίλος του «χώρου σας» δεν ξέρει ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝ ΤΑ ΤΕΣΣΕΡΑ όσον αφορά το target group του internet στην Ελλάδα, όπως και το target group των ADSL, αν πιστεύει ότι υπάρχει αγορά στους 80χρονους και τους επιχειρηματίες για συνδέσεις adsl.




> Άκου πως λέγεται το παραπάνω .. ΚΑΠΙΤΑΛΙΣΜΟΣ .. δηλαδή το μεγαλύτερο δυνατό κέρδος με το λιγότερο δυνατό κόστος και ζημίες . Και φυσικά εφόσον όλο και περισσότεροι χρήστες πλέον και ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΙΣ χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο, ... ΝΑΙ ... ο p2p φοιτητόκοσμος και οι έφηβοι είναι ζημιογόνοι , διότι τρώνε το ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΟ BW με το εξωτερικό , είναι υπερβολικά απλό για την λογική μίας Ιδιωτικής εταιρείας , ή οποία δεν είναι Π.Ι.Κ.Π.Α (Πατριωτικόν Ιδρυμα Κοινωνικής Πρόνοιας και Ασφαλίσεως) .
>   Εάν ακολουθήσει μία Ιδιωτική Εταιρεία την "λογική" του αγοράζω συνεχώς ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΟ BW και ρίχνω συνεχώς τις τιμές , απλά αυτοκτονεί , δεν υπάρχει (για την εταιρεία) κανένας Λογικός λόγος να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο... ούτε εάν αυτοκτονήσει , θα μαζευτείτε οι p2p να πληρώσετε τα χρέη της ή τις ζημιές της με τράκα μεταξύ σας ... σαν ένδειξη εκτίμησης και σεβασμού για τις απόπειρές της να "αυτοκτονήσει" για πάρτη σας :P .... επίσης απλό .


Άκου πώς λέγεται το παραπάνω: αν δεν παίξεις παιχνίδι loss leader και δεν ΧΩΣΕΙΣ ΧΟΝΤΡΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ώστε να ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΕΙ ΑΓΟΡΑ (hello?!, 2% διείσδειση στην αγορά στην Ελλάδα το adsl!), τότε, όταν θα γίνει 30-40% ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΑΙΚΤΗΣ. Επίσης, αν δεν παίξεις παιχνίδι loss leader, ώστε να δημιουργηθεί αγορά, που θα δημιουργήσει υπηρεσίες πέραν του «κατεβάζω τσόντες και παράνομο λογισμικό», τότε δεν πρόκειται ΠΟΤΕ να δημιουργηθεί ΚΕΡΔΟΣ από πώληση προϊόντων, ΠΕΡΑΝ του να είσαι ο «αυτοκινητόδρομος» που συνδέει τη ΞΕΝΗ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ με την ΕΓΧΩΡΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗ και να ζητάς ΔΙΟΔΙΑ (ειδικά σε ένα δίκτυο με τόσους «πίσω δρόμους»  :Wink: )




> Πάντα θα υπάρχουν αντίμετρα , στα μέτρα και πάντα θα υπάρχουν αντίμετρα στα αντίμετρα . Αυτό δεν λέει κάτι , ΠΑΝΤΑ λιγότεροι θα παίζουν "έξυπνα" μπάλα και πάντα θα είναι αναγκασμένοι να βρίσκουν καινούριες "εξυπνάδες" μιας και οι παλιές δεν κρατάνε για πολύ. Στατιστικώς μπορούν να περιοριστούν οι απώλειες σε ένα απελπιστικά μικρότερο αριθμό και αυτό είναι ΚΕΡΔΟΣ.


Στατιστικά θα περιορίσουν την ΑΓΟΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ σε ένα απελπιστικά μικρότερο αριθμό και αυτό είναι ΧΑΣΟΥΡΑ, διότι ό,τι λεφτά χρεώθηκαν για να πετύχουν κέρδος, απλά θα πάνε σε αυτόν που θα τους εξαγοράσει (κάτι που ήλπιζε να κάνει κάποιος με κάποιες εταιρείες και του στείλαν το third finger salute, και ακόμα ΓΕΛΑΝΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ). 

Επιπλέον, υπάρχουν αντίμετρα, στα αντίμετρα των αντιμέτρων των μέτρων. Όταν θα έχουν κόψει στο ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΤΟΥ το internet, τότε μπορεί στα ΔΙΟΔΙΑ τους να μην ξεφεύγει τίποτα, το οποίο βέβαια είναι κατά της παγκοσμιοποίησης του εμπορίου, και ζημιώνει αυτόν που μένει ΕΚΤΟΣ εμπορικής ζώνης και όχι το διεθνές εμπόριο. 




> Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι για να περιοριστούν τα p2p ακόμα και να γίνουν αδύνατα από ένα Δίκτυο , μην επενδύετε στην μυθολογία για τις τεχνικές δυνατότητες που πραγματικά υπάρχουν σε έλεγχο ή και σε κόψιμο κάποιων επιλογών ... σκεφτείτε απλά πως ότι συμβαίνει είναι θέμα "ανοχής" και μόνο, που εξυπηρετεί σωστές ή λάθος (δεν έχει σημασία) εμπορικές κινήσεις.


Οι οποίες ΑΝ γίνονται, ΔΕΝ κατευθύνονται από την HOL, ούτε καν από τον όμιλο από πίσω της. Αν ο όμιλος δεν γίνει ΟΤΕ νούμερο 2 ΜΑΖΙ με Nova, τότε μπορεί απλά να βάλει το κεφάλι του ανάμεσα από τα πόδια του και να φιλήσει το πισινό του goodbye. Κάτι το οποίο ο θείος το ξέρει πολύ καλά και γι'αυτό και είναι πολύ «κρίμα» που τη πάτησε με το forthnet και καθυστερεί τόσο το LLU, αφού ούτε η Vivodi «του κατσε» ούτε οι Αττικές. 

Και γω θα ήθελα να πάρω «μπιρ παρά» εταιρείες που έπαιξαν loss leader για να φτιάξουν αγορά, «ξέμειναν» από φράγκα, να τους ρίξω και 10 φράγκα που πήρα από τη «συστέμα» και να γίνω ο number one παίκτης, αλλά οι υπόλοιποι δεν κολλάνε μπρίκια σε αυτή τη χώρα. Οι εποχές του ΟΤΕ έχουν περάσει. Εδώ «πανεπιστήμιο super» πήγε να κάνει και έχει ανταγωνισμό τώρα από κάτι τσίπιδες, με τα μισά λεφτά ΤΟΥ ΤΡΩΝΕ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ!




> Μία εταιρεία ιδιωτικών συμφερόντων σκέφτεται λογιστικά και οικονομοτεχνικά και όχι κοινωνικά ή ιδεαλιστικά .. γιατί θέλει το κέρδος και όχι την ζημία. Δεν είναι κράτος να ξοδεύει απλά τα λεφτά των φορολογούμενων και να τους φορτώνει στο χαλαρό τις ζημιές της , άρα δεν δύναται να θεωρητικολογεί με "κακούς" ,"κουκούλες" και λοιπές ιστορίες για αγρίους. Όταν το συνειδητοποιήσεις ίσως καταλάβεις το γιατί τα ερωτήματά σου είναι ΑΤΟΠΑ.


Σοβαρά; και πώς εξηγείς ότι στη Βρετανία ασχολούνται με το "invest in people", με το "fair trade" και με το "economic ecosystem". Πώς εξηγείς ότι οι ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ στο κόσμο ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΖΟΥΝ το πόσο καλοί «πολίτες» είναι; Νομίζεις ότι το να κάνεις μπίζνες είναι απλή λογιστική και ένας ισολογισμός; Ή νομίζεις ότι ένας τηλεπικοινωνιακός όμιλος δεν έχει «οσμωτικές» σχέσεις με την ασφάλεια ή τις διάφορες τριγράμματες; 

Επιπλέον, δεν διατύπωσα ερωτήσεις, διαπίστωσα δεδομένα.




> Το internet θα παραμείνει ελεύθερο, σε λίγο θα γίνει και όλο το λογισμικό έτσι. Αυτοί που πιστεύουν διαφορετικά, δεν θα αφήσουν το κόσμο απέξω, θα αφήσει ο κόσμος αυτούς απέξω.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Αυτό τι ήταν ? .. "σύνθημα-ατάκα" σε μπροσούρα  ? ... καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα  ...


Μπορείς να κοροϊδεύεις ΟΣΟ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ, διότι τη κοροϊδία τη θεωρώ ΕΛΛΕΙΨΗ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΩΝ και ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ όταν κοροϊδεύουν, διότι δείχνουν σε όλους το ότι έχουν «χάσει» στο θέμα που διαπραγματεύονται.

Επί της ουσίας, όπως ενδεχομένως γνωρίζεις μέσω των αρίστων οικονομικών σου γνώσεων, η παγκοσμιοποίηση του εμπορίου είναι ο ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΣ τρόπος με τον οποίο μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί μία οικονομία. Ο ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΤΙΣΜΟΣ της εισαγωγής προϊόντων (υλικών ή άυλων) πέραν του ότι παρακάμπτεται, αν για οποιονδήποτε τρόπο ΔΕΝ παρακαμφτεί, καταστρέφει την οικονομία. Αυτοί που νομίζουν ότι θα «κόψουν» το internet, ουσιαστηκά «κόβονται» από το internet. Όπως οι Έλληνες για παράδειγμα, που λόγω του ότι δεν έχουμε ψηφιακή στρατηγική ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΚΟΠΗΣ έχουμε τις χειρότερες επιδόσεις σε:
1ον έρευνα 2ον ψηφιακές υπηρεσίες 3ον ηλεκτρονική διακυβέρνηση.

Αν στη προσπάθεια να κόψεις τη «κόντρα μπάντα» ΔΙΑΛΥΣΕΙΣ το νόμιμο εμπόριο και κάνεις επιπλέον και ΚΑΡΤΕΛ ελέγχου της αγοράς, πάει περίπατο η ανάπτυξη. 

Αυτή τη στιγμή, λόγω ΜΗ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΜΕΝΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΚΟΠΗΣ, το internet το χρησιμοποιούν στη πλειοψηφία τους για «κατέβασμα». Δώστε ΑΛΛΑ πράγματα στον καταναλωτή για να ασχοληθεί με αυτά. Με το να κόψετε τα ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΑ που τον ενδιαφέρουν και τα μοναδικά που μεγαλώνουν τη βάση χρηστών, ώστε να γίνουν σοβαρές επενδύσεις σε ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΜΕΝΟ, είναι ο ορισμός τους επιχειρηματικού ποντιισμού. 




> Αν η Ελλάδα γίνει από ψηφιακή μπανανία, ψηφιακή χούντα, τότε πολύ απλά θα πάρει ο καθένας και η θεία του ένα ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ wimax, θα φτιαχτούν σκληρές πατέντες τύπου AWMN, ή Ronja μέσω πανεπιστημίων, θα υλοποιηθούν πρωτόκολλα επικοινωνίας πού ούτε οι μυστικές υπηρεσίες ονειρεύονται (για την ακρίβεια τα βλέπουν εφιάλτες στον ύπνο τους) και απλά θα σπάσει ο τσαμπουκάς once and for all.
> 			
> 		
> 
>   Δεν είπες το καλύτερο .. εκείνο "με τον Τοτό" .


Αμφιβάλεις ότι υπάρχουν ή ότι θα γίνει; 




> Ρε φίλε , πάρτο χαμπάρι .. με την ΑΝΟΧΗ τους υπάρχεις διαδικτυακά όπως υπάρχεις , εάν συμφωνήσουν μεταξύ τους να σου περιορίσουν ή σου κόψουν το p2p .. "τελείωσες" .


1ον δεν είμαι «φίλο σου» ούτε «ρε»
2ον αν επιχειρήσουν να «κόψουν» το internet κάποιοι, θα πάμε στους «άλλους»
3ον αν δεν υπάρχουν «άλλοι» ο ΚΑΠΙΤΑΛΙΣΜΟΣ υπαγορεύει ότι αν υπάρχει ζήτηση για κάτι δημιουργείται προσφορά. 




> H HOL δεν θέλει να ελέγξει το ίντερνετ ρε φίλε, δεν ασχολείται κανένας με αυτό έτσι όπως νομίζεις , άσε τα μυθιστορήματα και τα σενάρια , δες το απλά ... δηλαδή ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΑ , τι κερδίζεις , τι χάνεις εμπορικά από αυτό , αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα, είτε της HOL είτε του απεχθούς Bill , είτε του οποιουδήποτε .


Η HOL ξέρει ότι δεν μπορεί.
Ο Bill έμαθε ότι δεν μπορούσε.
Η πραγματικότητά σου και η δική μου διαφέρουν. 




> Εάν νομίζεις πως μπορείς εσύ και οι φίλοι σου να στήσετε οποιασδήποτε μορφής δίκτυο που να σας συνδέει με τα p2p παγκοσμίως  κάντε το .. δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν το έχετε κάνει μέχρι τώρα !!! .. αφού τόσα προβλήματα υπάρχουν με το DSL και φαίνεται ότι προστέθηκε άλλο ένα αυτό με την φάπα στα p2p (δεν το ξέρουμε οι εκτός HOL σαν και μένα .. αλλά anyway) .. απορώ γιατί δεν έχετε προχωρήσει εσύ και οι φίλοι σου στα ιδωτικά projects των digi-γκούνις .


Δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσον σου διέφυγε, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή στην Αθήνα λειτουργεί το AWMN, όπως και στα περισσότερα μητροπολιτικά κέντρα του κόσμου, και κατά κύριο λόγο το χρησιμοποιούν για local scene στο p2p. 

Οι sceners, «δεν είναι φίλοι μου». Αυτά που θέλω, υπάρχουν ΝΟΜΙΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ FTP, απλά δεν δέχομαι ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΟ οποιοδήποτε ΠΡΩΤΟΚΟΛΟΥ στη βάση ότι δεν λειτουργεί «σωστά» με το business plan της πλάκας του κάθε τριτοκοσμικού τσίπι της κάθε περιφερειακής μπανανίας που προσπαθεί με «ψέμματα» να στήσει «πολυεθνική» κατά κακέκτυπο μιμιτισμό σοβαρών αμερικανικών εταιρειών. 

Η ελευθερία του λόγου, της μετάδωσης των πληροφοριών είναι συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένη, οπότε τόσο οι εταιρείες «τους» όσο και τα «μέτρα» τους αποτελούν «για τους φίλους μου» σάκο του βοξ αν πάνε «στη λάθος πλευρά». Και τρόποι υπάρχουν πολλοί, πέραν των καθαρά «υψηλά τεχνολογικών» δηλαδή.

υ.γ. αν πίστευα στη παντοδυναμία των επιχειρήσεων, θα είχα φτιάξει μία τώρα  :Razz:

----------


## Avvocato

το θεμα ειναι ενα

αυτοι μας τα περνουν κανονικα και με τον νομο κι εμεις εδω αντι να αντιδρασουμε ωστε να τους δωσουμε να καταλαβο0υν πως δεν ειμαστε κοροιδα, καθομαστε σαν κανονικα κοροιδα και τσακωνομαστε μεταξυ μας για το αν κανουν καλα ή οχι που κοροιδευουν τον κοσμο.

Και επιδη ερχονται κι εκλογες θα δανειστω απο εκει εναν ορο.....μαυρο δαγκωτοοοοοο

----------


## chris25873

Εγω πάντως σε HOL 1024 αυτή τη στιγμή κατεβάζω με 104 από emule με το obfuscation off.

Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κανένα traffic shaping..... :Thinking:

----------


## Ianos7

> Αυτή τη στιγμή, λόγω ΜΗ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΜΕΝΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΚΟΠΗΣ, το internet το χρησιμοποιούν στη πλειοψηφία τους για «κατέβασμα». Δώστε ΑΛΛΑ πράγματα στον καταναλωτή για να ασχοληθεί με αυτά. Με το να κόψετε τα ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΑ που τον ενδιαφέρουν και τα μοναδικά που μεγαλώνουν τη βάση χρηστών, ώστε να γίνουν σοβαρές επενδύσεις σε ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΜΕΝΟ, είναι ο ορισμός τους επιχειρηματικού ποντιισμού.


Έτσι, έτσι ακριβώς Pelasgian!!!  :One thumb up:  

Αν και είναι θέμα για άλλο thread, ποιός δημιουργεί περιεχόμενο στην Ελλάδα; Πώς δημιουργείται το περιεχόμενο στο εξωτερικό; Από ποιούς και με ποιά οικονομική υποστήριξη;

Τον τελευταίο χρόνο είμαι κολλημένος σε ένα γραφείο και γράφω ασταμάτητα για το αντικείμενο της επιστήμης μου. Όποτε χρειαστώ κάτι, το πλέον απίθανο, το πλέον κρυπτικό, με μια αναζήτηση έχω βρει ό,τι δεν ήλπιζα να βρώ ποτέ. Και πολλές σελίδες είναι οφθαλμοφανέστατα ιδιωτικές και εξαιρετικά αξιόλογες.

Ψάχνω με τον ελληνικό όρο, ζητώντας σελίδες από την Ελλάδα ή στα Ελληνικά και 90 στις 100 φορές δεν υπάρχει τίποτα. Μηδέν! Νάδα!

Το περιεχόμενο του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών σε επιστημονικό κλάδο πρώτης γραμμής είναι ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΟ. Βάζεις μια λέξη-κλειδί και αυτό που σου γυρνά σαν περιεχόμενο είναι τα papers που ο δείνα λέκτορας έχει δημοσιεύσει (ή διαβάσει) επί του θέματος. Κωμωδία. Εϊχα πολλές ιδέες για μια ιστοσελίδα επί του αντικειμένου και όταν τους περιέγραφα το τι θα ήθελα με κοίταγαν με το βλέμμα "τι λε ρε φίλε, τί 'ναι αυτά;"

Εδώ ακόμα και για λεξικά να ψάχνεις και δεν βρίσκεις μια ιστοσελίδα σωστά στημένη. Είναι να σε πιάνει θλίψη.



Off Topic


		Αλήθεια, τι έγινε το site του Komvos?

----------


## pelasgian

Το internet στην *Ελλάδα* δεν στήθηκε με ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΑΚΗ πρωτοβουλία (ασχέτως αν το Forthnet είναι spin-off του Ιδρύματος Τεχνολογίας και Έρευνας  :One thumb up:   :Respekt:   :Thumbs up:   :Worthy: 

Έγινε (ακόμα και από ακαδημαϊκούς) «αυτοχρηματοδοτούμενο», δηλαδή με σκοπό το ΑΜΕΣΟ κέρδος και με σκοπό το μονεταριστικό κέρδος και μόνο (με τον ευγενή σκοπό βέβαια να υποστηρίξει έρευνα με αυτά τα λεφτά, αφού οι κουφιοκέφαλες κυβερνήσεις ποτέ δεν υποστήριξαν ούτε βασική έρευνα ούτε μεταφορά τεχνογνωσίας, για αυτό και βλέπεις το σύνολο των ευρωπαϊκών ιδρυμάτων έχουν ένα 70% των χορηγιών από τις κυβερνήσεις τους ενώ το ΙΤΕ να έχει το 85% από ιδιωτικά κεφάλαια  :Worthy:  )

Αλλά όχι μόνο αυτό, οι κυβερνήσεις μας εμπόδισαν τη διάδοση του internet αφού «πιλοτάραν» το adsl μισή δεκαετία και έβαλαν ΧΡΩΝΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ σε αστικές κλήσεις ώστε να ΜΗΝ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ. Με το που βγήκαν τα πρώτα modem, ξαφνικά μπήκαν χρονοχρεώσεις, ώστε ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΟΥΜΕ, ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΟΜΑΣΤΕ. Άμα θες ειδήσεις σου λέει, «θα στα πούμε εμείς» από τα κανάλια (μη τύχει και ξυπνήσει κανείς και γίνει της τατιάνας εδώ.) 

Στην *Αμερική* το Internet έχει ένα παρελθόν 20 ετών και στήθηκε με ΓΕΝΝΑΙΕΣ κρατικές επιδοτήσεις (προσοχή στην πιο φιλεύθερη χώρα στο κόσμο, το internet χτίστηκε με ΚΡΑΤΙΚΟ παρεμβατισμό ώστε να είναι ΑΝΑΡΧΙΚΟ και να υποστηρίξει ΑΦΙΛΟΚΕΡΔΩΣ την ΕΡΕΥΝΑ). 

Ως εκ τούτου το internet στην Αμερική (το 80% του παγκόσμιου internet και το 100% των root DNS  :Twisted Evil: )  έχει ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΜΕΝΟ ΑΚΑΔΗΜΑΙΚΟ και προωθεί την ΕΡΕΥΝΑ από την οποία τα κονομάνε (και καλά κάνουν!) 

Στην Ελλάδα ο όρος ΜΑΚΡΟΠΡΟΘΕΣΜΗ επένδυση είναι άγνωστη. Είμαστε του να «βουλώσει η τρύπα σήμερα» και του «in the long we are all dead». 

In the long run we ARE NOT ALL DEAD.

υ.γ. Πάντως για το θέμα της ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑΣ των ΠΡΩΤΟΚΟΛΛΩΝ επικοινωνιών αξίζει να βγει κάποιος και στο δρόμο. Κάθε εταιρειούλα και η θεία της θέλει να $%^&* και ένα πρωτόκολλο, πού θα πάει το πράγμα; Ο ένας τα μπασταρδεύει, ο άλλος τα κόβει, ο τρίτος τα σαμποτάρει, τι είναι αυτοί οι κάφροι τέλως πάντων; ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ, ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΟΚΟΛΛΑ, ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΤΥΟ  :Rant: 

υ.γ.2 το να ακούω virgin classic rock ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ μου ξεπληρώνει τη συνδρομή! (Α, και BBC news).

υ.γ.3 ΟΣΕΣ χώρες εμποδίζουν το internet είναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑΡΧΙΚΕΣ και οι «εταιρείες των προθύμων» είναι εξαρτήματα τους.

----------


## nmavro73

Τον τελευταίο καιρό, παρατηρούνται σε συγκεκριμένες περιόδους της ημέρας (τις ώρες μέγιστης κίνησης), περιπτώσεις επιβράδυνσης της ταχύτητας συνδέσεων ADSL, που είναι περισσότερο εμφανείς σε χρήστες που ανταλλάσσουν μεγάλο όγκο δεδομένων.
Όπως γνωρίζετε, υπάρχουν πολλοί παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν την τελική ταχύτητα που απολαμβάνουν οι χρήστες του Internet, καθώς οι διαδρομές που ακολουθούν τα δεδομένα που ανταλλάσσονται, διέρχονται από διαφορετικά δίκτυα και συστήματα πολλών τηλεπικοινωνιακών οργανισμών. 
Στην παρούσα φάση και όσον αφορά την HellasOnLine, σας ενημερώνουμε ότι εργαζόμαστε εντατικά για να καλύψουμε το συντομότερο και με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο τις ανάγκες που δημιουργούνται από τη ραγδαία αύξηση του αριθμού των χρηστών ADSLκαι από τον πρόσφατο διπλασιασμό των ταχυτήτων.
Η Hellas On Line είναι από τις πρώτες εταιρίες στην Ελλάδα που κτίζει το δικό της δίκτυο οπτικών ινών, έτσι ώστε σύντομα να παρέχει αξιόπιστα υπηρεσίες Triple Play και ταχύτητες πρόσβασης μέχρι και 24Mbps. 
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να βρείτε στο www.hol.gr. Είμαστε στη διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε επιπλέον διευκρίνηση.

Δεν ξέρω τι σας λέει πάντως αυτό μου γράψανε στο ερώτημα αν υπάρχει traffic shaping

----------


## djpapakas

> Τον τελευταίο καιρό, παρατηρούνται σε συγκεκριμένες περιόδους της ημέρας (τις ώρες μέγιστης κίνησης), περιπτώσεις επιβράδυνσης της ταχύτητας συνδέσεων ADSL, που είναι περισσότερο εμφανείς σε χρήστες που ανταλλάσσουν μεγάλο όγκο δεδομένων.
> Όπως γνωρίζετε,.... 
> Περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να βρείτε στο www.hol.gr. Είμαστε στη διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε επιπλέον διευκρίνηση.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τι σας λέει πάντως αυτό μου γράψανε στο ερώτημα αν υπάρχει traffic shaping


Όχι μόνο εσένα αλλά και σε πολλούς άλλους την ίδια απάντηση έστειλαν με το δημοφιλή τρόπο του copy-paste...

----------


## Skywalker333

1ον να πω οτι και εγω ειμαι μελλος της ΗοL και αντιμετωπιζω τα ιδια προβληματα. απο εκει που κατεβαζα με 15-25 τωρα κατεβαζω με 1-3kb. ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ! 

παλι καλα που μου υπεδειξε καποιος αυτο το post και εμαθα τι γινεται.

Λοιπον, μολις πριν 1 λεπτο μιλησα με το help desk της HoL, μετα απο 1 ωρα και 49 λεπτα αναμονης.

το παιδι, αφου του περιεγραψα το προβλημα που εχω, δεν πολυ μιλουσε. Μετα με ρωταει "ρωτατε για το traffic sharing?"
"ναι" απανταω, "ισχυει κατι τετοιο απο την εταιρια σας?"
"οχι"
"μα τοτε πιο ειναι το προβλημα? απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη υποδεκαπλασιαστικε η ταχυτητα μου και μαλιστα και η ταχυτητα 3 ακομα φιλων απο αλλα σημεια της πολης, συνδρομητες και αυτοι της HoL"
"δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει" λεει.
"μπορειτε να κανετε κατι?"
"κοιταξτε, δεν εχω ενημερωθει ακομα για αυτο το θεμα. το διαβασα σε ενα φορουμ (που αραγε?) αλλα η εταιρια δεν μου εχει πει τιποτα για το θεμα".

"αρα", λεω εγω, "πως μου λετε οτι δεν κανετε traffic sharing, οταν δεν εχετε καν ενημερωθει για το θεμα"?
....σιγη....
...σιγη....
"Δεν με εχουν ενημερωσει, οποτε δεν μπορω να σας πω κατι. Θελετε κατι αλλο?"
"Να λυθει το προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζουμε τοσο καιρο!"
"θα το πω στους τεχνικους. καλο σας απογευμα"

κλικ...


τι να σχολιασω? ας μου πει καποιος τι να πω? ειμαι και εγκλωβισμενος για αλλους 2 μηνες με την εταιρεια τους...

----------


## snowgay

Αχ φιλε μου... εγω ειμαι εγκλοβισμενος μεχρι τον Μαρτιο. Απο email δεν μου απαντησανε καν, τηλεφωνο το εκλεισα μετα το 20λεπτο αναμονης... 

Μου φαινεται πως η μονη λυση ειναι μια ομαδικη καταγγελια πιστευω στο Ινστιτουτο καταναλωτων. Μπορει να οργανωθει απο καποιον που διαθετει τον χρονο ενα νημα μεσω του οποιου οσοι ενδιαφερονται να καταγγειλουμε την συμπεριφορα της HOL?

----------


## broylis

Σήμερα τα πράγματα δείχνουν να βελτιώνονται κάπως...με 1024 HOL απο εκει που στο μουλαρι ήμουν με 4-5 kb/sec τώρα παίζω γύρω στο 60 και έπιασα μέχρι και 90.δεν ξέρω αν βοήθησε το γεγονός ότιέκανα εγκατάσταση ξανα της έκδοσησ 0.47c και ενεργοποίησα την επιλογή για το encruption...να σημειώσω οτι το επέλεξα αυτό μετά απο κανα 2ωρο που ΄τρεχε το μουλάρι απο την αρχή και σήμερα μετά απο ένα 24ωρο ουσιαστικά πιάνει σταθερά 70-90b/sec...Δεν υποστηρίζω σε καμία περίπτωση τη Hol αλλά παραθέτω την εμπειρία μου μπας και βοηθήσω...Οι ρυθμίσεις στο μουλάρι είναι αυτές που προτείνει ο αυτόματος οδηγός του προγράμματος..

----------


## Skywalker333

αν ειναι να οργανωθει διαμαρτυρια, εξωδικο, μηνυση ή οτιδηποτε, ας μας πειτε. μεσα ειμαι να την καψουμε απο τα θεμελια την HoL.

----------


## snowgay

Επισης δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι σωστο η εφικτο αυτο που θα προτεινω αλλα τι θα λεγατε σαν διαμαρτυρια να μας ερχοτανε να κατεβασου με ολοι της HOL ταυτοχρονα την τελευταια Vista build απο την Microsoft? Θελω να πω, ειναι μονο 3,5gb και θα κατεβαζουμε μονο... οσο πιο γρηγορα σηκωνει η γραμμη, δεν πιστευω να εχει προβλημα η γραμμη της HOL αν καποια μερα μας ερχοταν η ορεξη για Vista, τυχαια παντα...

----------


## tommygun

Παρατηρησε κανεις τις τελευταιες μερες προβλημα και στο Rapidshare? 
Εμενα μου σερνεται, ενω απο αλλου κατεβαζω κανονικα.

Bρε μπας και βαλανε κι εκει κοφτη ?

----------


## Spanos

Αν δείτε στο site της HOL το traffic που έχει το Κορωπί με τισ διασυνδέσεις εξωτερικού, Athens OTE BRAS, ΑΙΧ κλπ βαράει κόκκινα της ώρες που έχει κίνηση και οχι μόνο, αρα υπάρχει γενικό πρόβλημα έλλειψης bandwidth. Ίσως γιαυτό βάλανε το TS μέχρι να γίνουν αναβαθμίσεις.

http://web.hol.gr/online/HOL/index.aspx?mid=1993

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Αν δείτε στο site της HOL το traffic που έχει το Κορωπί με τισ διασυνδέσεις εξωτερικού, Athens OTE BRAS, ΑΙΧ κλπ βαράει κόκκινα της ώρες που έχει κίνηση και οχι μόνο, αρα υπάρχει γενικό πρόβλημα έλλειψης bandwidth. Ίσως γιαυτό βάλανε το TS μέχρι να γίνουν αναβαθμίσεις.
> 
> http://web.hol.gr/online/HOL/index.aspx?mid=1993


Αυτο ακριβος κιτα και εγω χτες το βραδη στο Κορωπι το κεντρο βαραει κοκκινα σχεδον ολοι την ημερα!

----------


## Sebu

> Στην *Αμερική* το Internet έχει ένα παρελθόν 20 ετών και στήθηκε με ΓΕΝΝΑΙΕΣ κρατικές επιδοτήσεις (προσοχή στην πιο φιλεύθερη χώρα στο κόσμο, το internet χτίστηκε με ΚΡΑΤΙΚΟ παρεμβατισμό ώστε να είναι ΑΝΑΡΧΙΚΟ και να υποστηρίξει ΑΦΙΛΟΚΕΡΔΩΣ την ΕΡΕΥΝΑ). 
> 
> Ως εκ τούτου το internet στην Αμερική (το 80% του παγκόσμιου internet και το 100% των root DNS ) έχει ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΜΕΝΟ ΑΚΑΔΗΜΑΙΚΟ και προωθεί την ΕΡΕΥΝΑ από την οποία τα κονομάνε (και καλά κάνουν!)


 
Ας μην λησμονουμε οτι το ιντερνετ το οφειλουμε στο Στρατο των ΗΠΑ  :Twisted Evil:  

Ο προαγγελος του Ιντερνετ με τη σημερινη του μορφη ηταν το Arpanet το οποιο ελεγχοταν 1000% απο το στρατο.Αρα στην πρωτη υλοποιηση ενος διαπολιτειακου δικτυου δεν χωσανε λεφτα τιποτα πανεπιστημια ή το κρατος.

Οταν το Arpanet μετεξελιχθηκε σε ιντερνετ και παλι τα πολλα λεφτα δεν τα εχωσε το Αμερικανικο κρατος.Αλλα κατα κυριο λογο τα μεγαλα ιδιωτικα κολλεγια και πανεπιστημια τυπου Γειλ,Κολουμπια,ΜΙΤ,Μπερκλει γιατι ειδαν μια ευκαιρια να απλωσουν τα διχτυα τους σε διαφορους τομεις γνωσεις οι οποιοι θα τους απεφεραν λεφτα.

Αρα και τα Αμερικανακια οι κατα κυριο λογο θιασωτες του καπιταλισμου δεν ειναι εκκλησια.Το ιντερνετ τους βολευει στη σημερινη του μορφη(συν του οτι οι καπιταλιστες κονομανε μεσω του διαδικτυου-ας μην ξεχναμε τις φουσκες με τις .com εταιριες και τι λεφτα εβγαλαν).

Οπως ελεγε και ο Ναυαρχος Μπειτς στον  Chief  Ραϊμπακ στην "Κατασταση Πολιορκιας" "if I can't control you sailor,I should God damn support you"   :ROFL:  

Οι Αμερικανοι αν δεν μπορουν να ελεγξουν την αναρχη μορφη του διαδικτυου προτιμουν τουλαχιστον να ειναι με τους υποστηρικτες της.Αν και κατι μου λεει οτι ισως και να μπορουν να ελεγχουν σχεδον τα παντα (Εχελον προχωρημενης μορφης) και απλα μας εχουν να κοιμομαστε τον υπνο του δικαιου  :Wink:   .

----------


## yiapap

Για να ανακεφαλαιώσουμε λίγο:

*ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ*
1. Σε κάποιους συνδρομητές είναι αποδεδειγμένο ότι υφίστανται traffic shapping
2. Κάποιοι άλλοι συνδρομητές λένε ότι κατεβάζουν κανονικά- βέβαια ακόμη γραφήματα δεν έχουμε δει από αυτούς.

*ΣΕΝΑΡΙΑ*(με δεδομένο ότι υπάρχει TS)
1. Το TS είναι παροδικό μέχρι να αναβαθμίσει η HOL τις γραμμές της με το εξωτερικό
2. Το TS είναι μόνιμο και η HOL δε σκοπεύει να το εγκαταλήψει

*ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ*
1. Γιατί κάποιοι συνδρομητές ισχυρίζονται ότι δεν υφίστανται TS; Πως γίνεται η επιλογή τους;
2. Γιατί η εταιρεία δε στέλνει ένα email στους συνδρομητές της που να εξηγεί γιατί καθυστερεί η αναβάθμιση των κυκλωμάτων της λέγοντας κάτι του τύπου "μέχρι την ολοκλήρωση των αναβαθμίσεων ως έσχατη λύση αποφασίσαμε την εφαρμογή προτεραιοτήτων στην κίνηση, ώστε να εξασφαλίσουμε στους χρήστες μας μπλα-μπλα-μπλα". Μήπως γιατί σκοπεύει να το μονιμοποιήσει;
3. Σε ποιο επίπεδο εφαρμόζεται το TS; Με λίγα λόγια, ποια δεδομένα κίνησης ή/και θέσης επεξεργάζεται η HOL; Είναι νόμιμη αυτή η επεξεργασία ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΩΝ δεδομένων;

Αυτά,
συνεχίζουμε...

----------


## Sub!im3

> Για να ανακεφαλαιώσουμε λίγο:
> 
> *ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ*
> 2. Γιατί η εταιρεία δε στέλνει ένα email στους συνδρομητές της που να εξηγεί γιατί καθυστερεί η αναβάθμιση των κυκλωμάτων της λέγοντας κάτι του τύπου "μέχρι την ολοκλήρωση των αναβαθμίσεων ως έσχατη λύση αποφασίσαμε την εφαρμογή προτεραιοτήτων στην κίνηση, ώστε να εξασφαλίσουμε στους χρήστες μας μπλα-μπλα-μπλα". Μήπως γιατί σκοπεύει να το μονιμοποιήσει;


Μιλάμε για την ίδια εταιρία που είχε βάλει κόφτη στα 250kbps (αποδεδειγμένο πειραματικά όπως και το ts) πριν λίγους μήνες και το αρνούταν κατηγορηματικά. Λίγο καιρό μετά είδαμε τις γραμμές να ανοίγουν και ξαφνικά να πιάνουμε 400αρια. Άρα το ότι δεν το παραδέχεται δημοσίως (προφανώς για να μην δημιουργηθεί μεγάλο θέμα - μεγαλύτερο απ' το ήδη υπάρχον), μάλλον δείχνει οτι είναι προσωρινό, ίσως μέχρι την διαβότητη πλέον αναβάθμιση των γραμμών της με το εξωτερικό.

----------


## Sebu

Η επεξεργασια προσωπικων δεδομενων απο τον φορεα που τα εχεις διαθεσει ειναι νομιμη αρκει να μην "βγουν" εκτος του φορεα.

Πχ ο φορεας (εστω Τραπεζα) μπορει να χρησιμοποιει εσωτερικα τα στοιχεια σου,τι αγορες κανεις με την καρτα σου,καθε ποτε πληρωνεις τους λογαριασμους σου,καθε ποτε κανεις αναληψεις και καταθεσεις και τι ποσα, προκειμενου με τα στοιχεια αυτα να αποκτησει μια καλυτερη γνωση του πελατη ωστε να προσφερει εξατομικευμενα προϊοντα και να πετυχει σταυροειδης πωλησεις.

Η μπορει (αν προκειται για παροχο ιντερνετ) να ελεγχει την κινηση και τον τυπο των δεδομενων σου και αν προκειται (πχ για πειρατικο λογισμικο ή πηγες spamming,phising,hacking κτλ) να παρεμβει,να σου κανει συσταση ή και να διακοψει τη συνδεση σου.

Αυτο που απαγορευεται ειναι να διαθεσει τα στοιχεια αυτα σε τριτους φορεις εκτος της επιχειρησης.Δηλαδη απαγορευεται η Τραπεζα να διαθεσει τα στοιχεια σου σε τριτη ασχετη εταιρια τηλεπωλησεων(telemarketing) ή ο παροχος να διαθετει ή ακομα και να πουλαει την πληροφορηση σχετικα με το τι κανεις στο δικτυο σε διαφημιστικες ή αναλογες εταιριες.

Παρομοια περιστατικα στο παρελθον στην Ελλαδα εχουν καταδικαστει και οι αντιστοιχες επιχειρησεις εχουν πληρωσει προστιμα υστερα απο καταγγελιες πελατων τους και εκδικαση των υποθεσεων.

Προσφατα παλι ειχε πεσει στην αντιληψη μου σχετικο αρθρο.Αν το βρω θα το ποσταρω.




> Άρα το ότι δεν το παραδέχεται δημοσίως (προφανώς για να μην δημιουργηθεί μεγάλο θέμα - μεγαλύτερο απ' το ήδη υπάρχον), μάλλον δείχνει οτι είναι προσωρινό, ίσως μέχρι την διαβότητη πλέον αναβάθμιση των γραμμών της με το εξωτερικό.


Ουδεν μονιμοτερο του προσωρινου.Ισως φοβαται οτι αν το ανακοινωσει ως επισημη πρακτικη πολλοι συνδρομητες θα φυγουν για αλλες "πορτοκαλιες".Ενω οσο πλαναται ως ανεπιβεβαιωτη φημη και ορισμενοι ισχυριζονται οτι κατεβαζουν κανονικα καποιοι το ξανασκεφτονται.

Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι οπου υπαρχει καπνος υπαρχει και φωτια.

----------


## Sub!im3

> Ουδεν μονιμοτερο του προσωρινου.Ισως φοβαται οτι αν το ανακοινωσει ως επισημη πρακτικη πολλοι συνδρομητες θα φυγουν για αλλες "πορτοκαλιες".Ενω οσο πλαναται ως ανεπιβεβαιωτη φημη και ορισμενοι ισχυριζονται οτι κατεβαζουν κανονικα καποιοι το ξανασκεφτονται.
> 
> Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι οπου υπαρχει καπνος υπαρχει και φωτια.


Μα δεν υποστηρίζει οτι είναι προσωρινό, υποστηρίζει ότι δεν υπάρχει καθόλου! Άρα πιστεύεις οτι μπορεί να μείνει η κατάσταση ως έχει, δηλαδή με ts αλλά χωρίς να το παραδέχεται η HOL; Θα δεχτεί τόση δυσφήμηση που δύσκολα θα το ρισκάρει... ελπίζω!

----------


## yiapap

> Η επεξεργασια προσωπικων δεδομενων απο τον φορεα που τα εχεις διαθεσει ειναι νομιμη αρκει να μην "βγουν" εκτος του φορεα.
> 
> Πχ ο φορεας (εστω Τραπεζα) μπορει να χρησιμοποιει εσωτερικα τα στοιχεια σου,τι αγορες κανεις με την καρτα σου,καθε ποτε πληρωνεις τους λογαριασμους σου,καθε ποτε κανεις αναληψεις και καταθεσεις και τι ποσα, προκειμενου με τα στοιχεια αυτα να αποκτησει μια καλυτερη γνωση του πελατη ωστε να προσφερει εξατομικευμενα προϊοντα και να πετυχει σταυροειδης πωλησεις.
> 
> Η μπορει (αν προκειται για παροχο ιντερνετ) να ελεγχει την κινηση και τον τυπο των δεδομενων σου και αν προκειται (πχ για πειρατικο λογισμικο ή πηγες spamming,phising,hacking κτλ) να παρεμβει,να σου κανει συσταση ή και να διακοψει τη συνδεση σου.


ΟΧΙ, ΟΧΙ και ΟΧΙ!
Η επεξεργασία προσωπικών δεδομένων μπορεί να γίνεται μόνο για πολύ καλά ορισμένο λόγο και μόνο κατόπιν συγκατάθεσής μου. 
Αν εγώ έχω συμφωνήσει ότι η εταιρεία έχει το ονοματεπώνυμο, διεύθυνση κτλ. και αύριο η εταιρεία αρχίζει να κρατάει και να επεξεργάζεται δεδομένα κίνησης ΧΩΡΙΣ την ενημέρωση και την ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ συγκατάθεσή μου, όπως και χωρίς την ενημέρωση της ΑΠΠΔ, τότε ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΕΙ. Διάβασε το νόμο!

Επίσης, ο ISP ΔΕΝ είναι Πάροχος, Διώκτης και Δικαστής. ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ να ψάχνει τι κάνω και που πηγαίνω και τι κατεβάζω αυστηρότατα! Μόνο σε περίπτωση συγκεκριμένης και στοιχειοθετημένης καταγγελίας μπορεί να προβεί σε έλεγχο και αυτό ΜΕΤΑ από ενημέρωσή μου!

Για την τράπεζα που αναφέρεις δε γνωρίζω αλλά είμαι επίσης σίγουρος ότι δεν μπορεί να επεξεργάζεται π.χ. τις αγορές μου για να μου προσφέρει... "κάσες Famous σε καλή τιμή"  :Whistle: 

Κι επειδή ανάλογες θέσεις έγραψες και εδώ σου παραθέτω τα άρθρα του. 3471/06. Οι επισημάνσεις δικές μου. Διάβασέ τον!



> 1. Οποιαδήποτε χρήση των υπηρεσιών ηλεκτρονικών
> επικοινωνιών που παρέχονται μέσω δημοσίου δικτύου
> επικοινωνιών και των διαθεσίμων στο κοινό υπηρεσιών
> ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών, καθώς και των συναφών
> δεδομένων κίνησης και θέσης, όπως ορίζονται στις δι−
> ατάξεις του άρθρου 2 του παρόντος νόμου, *προστατεύ−
> εται από το απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών.*
> Η άρση του απορρήτου είναι επιτρεπτή μόνο υπό τις
> προϋποθέσεις και τις διαδικασίες που προβλέπονται
> ...





> 1. *Η επεξεργασία των δεδομένων προσωπικού χαρα−
> κτήρα, περιλαμβανομένων και των δεδομένων κίνησης
> και θέσης, πρέπει να περιορίζεται στο απολύτως ανα−
> γκαίο μέτρο για την εξυπηρέτηση των σκοπών της.*
> 2. Η επεξεργασία δεδομένων προσωπικού χαρακτήρα
> επιτρέπεται μόνον εφόσον:
> α) *ο συνδρομητής ή ο χρήστης μετά από ενημέρωση
> για το είδος των δεδομένων, το σκοπό και την έκταση
> της επεξεργασίας, τους αποδέκτες ή τις κατηγορίες
> ...


Να συνεχίσω, ή έγινα κατανοητός τώρα;

----------


## Sebu

> ΟΧΙ, ΟΧΙ και ΟΧΙ!
> Η επεξεργασία προσωπικών δεδομένων μπορεί να γίνεται μόνο για πολύ καλά ορισμένο λόγο και μόνο κατόπιν συγκατάθεσής μου. 
> Αν εγώ έχω συμφωνήσει ότι η εταιρεία έχει το ονοματεπώνυμο, διεύθυνση κτλ. και αύριο η εταιρεία αρχίζει να κρατάει και να επεξεργάζεται δεδομένα κίνησης ΧΩΡΙΣ την ενημέρωση και την ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ συγκατάθεσή μου, όπως και χωρίς την ενημέρωση της ΑΠΠΔ, τότε ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΕΙ. Διάβασε το νόμο!


Δεν αναφερθηκα ειδικα στους παροχους ιντερνετ αλλα γενικα στο Νομο.

Πχ οταν υπογραφεις Συμβαση για πιστωτικη καρτα ή καταναλωτικο δανειο αν κανεις τον κοπο και την προσπαθεια να διαβασεις τα ψιλα γραμματα που λενε για την Προστασια των Προσωπικων Δεδομενων αναφερει οτι η εταιρια διατηρει το δικαιωμα να χρησιμοποιησει συγκεκριμενα προσωπικα δεδομενα στα πλαισια της παροχης υπηρεσιων προς τα εσενα και μονο εντος της εταιριας.Απο τη στιγμη που υπογραφεις τη Συμβαση αποδεχεσαι και τον εν λογο ορο. 

Αρα συμφωνει με το αρθρο περι συναινεσης του πελατη.Ασχετα αν η συναινεση σου ειναι στα ψιλα γραμματα  :Wink:  

Ο οποιος δεν ειναι παρανομος.Εχουν εκδικαστει υποθεσεις σχετικες με τα παραδειγματα που ανεφερα στο προηγουμενο ποστ για τις οποιες οι καταναλωτες δεν δικαιωθηκαν.Πχ Τραπεζα με βαση τις μεγαλες αγορες του πελατη του εστειλε σπιτι νεα πιστωτικη καρτα μη ενεργοποιημενη με το αιτιολογικο "οπως φαινεται απο τις κινησεις σας,κανετε μεγαλες αγορες και επειδη ειστε καλος πελατης μπλα μπλα μπλα...".Ο πελατης εκανε μηνυση για προσωπικα δεδομενα και οτι μπορει η καρτα να επεφτε σε λαθος χερια.Η απαντηση της Τραπεζας στο δικαστηριο ηταν οτι τα στοιχεια τα χρησιμοποιησε εντος του οργανισμου(αληθες), δεν τα δημοσιοποιησε σε τριτους(αληθες) και η καρτα δεν ηταν προενεργοποιημενη αρα ο πελατης αν δεν την ηθελε μπορουσε να μην την ενεργοποιησει καν.
Με αυτο το σκεπτικο το δικαστηριο απερριψε το αιτημα του πελατη.

Σε αλλη περιπτωση ομως που εταιρια πιστωτικων καρτων,παραρτημα γνωστης Τραπεζης εκχωρησε σε συνεργαζομενη εταιρια τηλεμαρκετινγκ στοιχεια πελατων για τηλεπωλησεις λοιπων προιοντων καταναλωτικης πιστης, ο πελατης δικαιωθηκε και η εταιρια υποχρεωθηκε σε προστιμο γιατι εκχωρησε ευαισθητα προσωπικα δεδομενα σε τριτο φορεα.




> Παράθεση: Αρχικό μήνυμα από Άρθρο 5 
> 1.    Η επεξεργασία των δεδομένων προσωπικού χαρα−
> κτήρα, περιλαμβανομένων και των δεδομένων κίνησης
> και θέσης, πρέπει να περιορίζεται στο απολύτως ανα−
> γκαίο μέτρο για την εξυπηρέτηση των σκοπών της



Η λεξη κλειδι εδώ είναι το «απολυτως αναγκαιο μετρο για την εξυπηρετηση των σκοπων της».Το δικαστηριο πχ αποδεχεται ότι το ελαχιστο αναγκαιο μετρο για την Τραπεζα αφου πουλαει υπηρεσιες είναι να ξερει τι υπηρεσιες θελει και εχει αναγκη ο πελατης της.Και αυτό γινεται αν «παρακολουθει» εσωτερικα τις προτιμησεις του.Οσο κραταει αυτή την πληροφορηση για ιδιους εμπορικους σκοπους το δικαστηριο την «καλυπτει».





> 2.    Η επεξεργασία δεδομένων προσωπικού χαρακτήρα
> επιτρέπεται μόνον εφόσον:
> α) ο συνδρομητής ή ο χρήστης μετά από ενημέρωση
> για το είδος των δεδομένων, το σκοπό και την έκταση
> της επεξεργασίας, τους αποδέκτες ή τις κατηγορίες
> αποδεκτών έχει συγκατατεθεί


Όπως προειπα στις Τραπεζες πχ δινεις την συγκαταθεση σου στα ψιλα γραμματα.Αν είναι νομιμο ή όχι(τα συγκεκριμενα ψιλα γραμματα) θα πρεπει να αποφανθει δικαστηριο.





> 2.    Η επεξεργασία δεδομένων προσωπικού χαρακτήρα
> επιτρέπεται μόνον εφόσον:
> β) η επεξεργασία είναι αναγκαία για την εκτέλεση
> σύμβασης, στην οποία ο συνδρομητής ή ο χρήστης είναι
> συμβαλλόμενο μέρος, ή για τη λήψη μέτρων κατά το
> προσυμβατικό στάδιο, μετά από αίτηση του συνδρο−
> μητή.


Πολλες εταιριες μπορουν να πατησουν σε αυτή την παραγραφο (κοινως πιθανο παραθυρακι,για να μην πω μπαλκονοπορτα)





> 3.    Όπου ο παρών νόμος απαιτεί τη συγκατάθεση του
> συνδρομητή ή χρήστη, η σχετική δήλωση δίδεται εγγρά−
> φως ή με ηλεκτρονικά μέσα. Στην τελευταία περίπτωση,
> ο υπεύθυνος επεξεργασίας εξασφαλίζει ότι ο συνδρο−
> μητής ή χρήστης ενεργεί με πλήρη επίγνωση των συ−
> νεπειών που έχει η δήλωσή του η οποία καταγράφεται
> με ασφαλή τρόπο, είναι ανά πάσα στιγμή προσβάσιμη
> στον χρήστη ή συνδρομητή και μπορεί οποτεδήποτε
> 
> να ανακληθεί.



Πχ στις Τραπεζες (επειδη εχω πολλα παρε δωσε λογω δουλειας) η συγκαταθεση σου δινεται εγγραφως (στη Συμβαση).Το αρθρο οριζει ότι ο υπευθυνος εξασφαλιζει ότι ο πελατης γνωριζει τις συνεπειες και ότι φυσικα μπορει να ζητησει ανα πασα στιγμη ανακληση.
Δεν αναφερει πουθενα ότι θα πρεπει ο ορος για τα Προσωπικα δεδομενα και η συγκαταθεση του πελατη να είναι τυπωμενα με 15αρα γραμματοσειρα (άλλο ένα σημειο που πατανε τοσα χρονια και εχουμε πηξει στα ψιλα γραμματα και τα οποια κανενα δικαστηριο δεν εχει καταφερει να εξαλειψει οριστικα ή να υποχρεωσει να τυπωνονται στην ιδια γραμματοσειρα με την υπολοιπη Συμβαση.





> 4.    Ο φορέας παροχής δημοσίου δικτύου ή και διαθέ−
> σιμης στο κοινό υπηρεσίας ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών
> δεν επιτρέπεται να χρησιμοποιεί τα δεδομένα προσω−
> πικού χαρακτήρα και τα δεδομένα κίνησης και θέσης ή
> να τα διαβιβάζει σε τρίτους για άλλους σκοπούς, εκτός


Αυτος ο ορος αναφερεται σε φορεα παροχης δημοσιου δικτυου.Με τον ορο δημοσιο δικτυο τι οριζεις όμως???Το δικτυο που ανηκει στο δημοσιο περιουσιακα ή το δικτυο που χρησιμοποιειται δημοσια δλδ από πολύ κοσμο???Γιατι αν είναι το πρωτο τοτε αφορα μονο ΔΕΚΟ και όχι ιδιωτικες εταιριες.Αν είναι το δευτερο μια ιδιωτικη εταιρια δεν προκειται να αποδεχτει δικαστικα ότι το δικτυο της (πχ ATMs)είναι δημοσιο καθως δεν εχουν ολοι προσβαση αλλα μονο οι καταθετες της.





> 5. Για τα δεδομένα κίνησης, ο φορέας παροχής των
> υπηρεσιών οφείλει να ενημερώσει τον συνδρομητή ή
> τον χρήστη πριν από τη χορήγηση της συγκατάθεσής
> του σχετικά με τον τύπο των δεδομένων κίνησης που
> υποβάλλονται σε επεξεργασία και τη διάρκεια της επε−
> ξεργασίας αυτής.



Επισης στα ψιλα γραμματα αναγραφονται όλα αυτά.


Γενικα δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε ότι άλλο το γραμμα του νομου και άλλο το πνευμα.Οι νομοι στην Ελλαδα κυριως εχουν μια συγκεκριμενη «ελαστικοτητα» και ευπλαστοτητα και ο κάθε δικαστης μπορει να ερμηνευσει κατι δισυποστατο κατά το δοκουν.Για αυτό αλλωστε και υπαρχουν Πρωτοβαθμια και Δευτεροβαθμια δικαστικα οργανα και εφετεια.Και για αυτό πολλες φορες άλλη αποφαση παιρνει το 1ο βαθμιο οργανο και άλλη ο εφετης βασιζομενος σε διαφορετικη θεωρηση και ερμηνεια του «γραμματος» του νομου.

Φιλικα

----------


## aroutis

@Sebu, υποθέτω οτι γνωρίζεις οτι υπάρχει η διαδικασία εξαίρεσης πελατών από διαδικασίες Direct Mail κλπ οπου το όνομα πελατών προστίθεται σε μια Λίστα per request, και αυτοί οι πελάτες εφ'εξής εξαιρούνται από διαδικασίες Direct Mail (και όχι μόνο φυσικά).  Με λίγα λόγια, δεν είναι μονόδρομος αυτό που αναφέρεις :



> Πχ στις Τραπεζες (επειδη εχω πολλα παρε δωσε λογω δουλειας) η συγκαταθεση σου δινεται εγγραφως (στη Συμβαση).Το αρθρο οριζει ότι ο υπευθυνος εξασφαλιζει ότι ο πελατης γνωριζει τις συνεπειες και ότι φυσικα μπορει να ζητησει ανα πασα στιγμη ανακληση.
> Δεν αναφερει πουθενα ότι θα πρεπει ο ορος για τα Προσωπικα δεδομενα και η συγκαταθεση του πελατη να είναι τυπωμενα με 15αρα γραμματοσειρα (άλλο ένα σημειο που πατανε τοσα χρονια και εχουμε πηξει στα ψιλα γραμματα και τα οποια κανενα δικαστηριο δεν εχει καταφερει να εξαλειψει οριστικα ή να υποχρεωσει να τυπωνονται στην ιδια γραμματοσειρα με την υπολοιπη Συμβαση.


και επειδή έχω συνεργασίες επαγγελματικά με Τραπεζικούς φορείς πάνω από δεκαετία, θα έλεγα οτι λες τα μισά μόνο.

----------


## Sebu

> @Sebu, υποθέτω οτι γνωρίζεις οτι υπάρχει η διαδικασία εξαίρεσης πελατών από διαδικασίες Direct Mail κλπ οπου το όνομα πελατών προστίθεται σε μια Λίστα per request, και αυτοί οι πελάτες εφ'εξής εξαιρούνται από διαδικασίες Direct Mail (και όχι μόνο φυσικά). Με λίγα λόγια, δεν είναι μονόδρομος αυτό που αναφέρεις :
> και επειδή έχω συνεργασίες επαγγελματικά με Τραπεζικούς φορείς πάνω από δεκαετία, θα έλεγα οτι λες τα μισά μόνο.


Μα δεν ανεφερα πουθενα οτι ο πελατης δεν εχει το δικαιωμα να εξαιρεθει  :Wink:  

Αλλωστε τα αθρα του σχετικου Νομου που παρεθεσε ο yiapap λενε ακριβως αυτο.Οτι ο πελατης αν το ζητησει μπορει να εξαιρεθει απο τη διαδικασια επεξεργασιας,αξιοποιησης και διανομης των προσωπικων του δεδομενων.

Αυτο προϋποθετει να εχει διαβασει τα ψιλα γραμματα και να ξερει το νομο και τα δικαιωματα του.Αν δεν γνωριζει τι αναγραφει η Συμβαση,τοτε δεν γνωριζει τι γινεται αρα δεν ζηταει εξαιρεση.

Νομιζω οτι ημουν ξεκαθαρος.Οσο ο πελατης αγνοει το Νομο και τα δικαιωματα του,οσο δεν ζηταει να εξαιρεθει δεν συμβαινει κατι το μη νομιμο.

Αλλωστε μονος σου αναγραφεις για διαδικασιες εξαιρεσης πελατων.Δεν εξαιρουνται ετσι αυτοματα.Στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις απαιτειται σχετικο αιτημα του πελατη.Τοτε ειναι υποχρεωμενη να υπακουσει η εταιρια συμφωνα με το Νομο.Οσοι πελατες δεν ζητουν εξαιρεση ειτε γιατι δεν το ξερουν ειτε γιατι δεν τους νοιαζει παραμενουν στο mailing system.

----------


## ludist

> [...]να σας πω τι κατάλαβα μέχρι τώρα (με κίνδυνο να μην έχω καταλάβει καλά για τους λόγους που προανέφερα!):


Ευτυχώς, φαίνεται να έχεις καλή διάθεση, διότι υπάρχουν κάποια βασικά χαρακτηριστικά που δεν κατάλαβες. Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός και με κίνδυνο να κάνω κάπου λάθος, θα σε διορθώσω.



> 1) Το P2P downloading όπως γίνεται σήμερα αποτελεί εχθρό της ποιότητας των ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων.
> (Δεν νομίζω να με αδικείτε που εισέπραξα κάτι τέτοιο, ναι;   )


Προφανώς ποιότητα εννοείς την ταχύτητα. Μ' αυτό το σκεπτικό, ναι, δεν το συζητάμε, καλά το εισέπραξες, αν και φθάνουμε σε φιλοσοφικό ερώτημα. Αν φταίνε οι παροχείς (ας είχαν ταχύτερες γραμμές, ή φταίνε οι χρήστες που είναι "αδηφάγοι"). Μετά από προσωπική συζήτηση, που επίτηδες δεν πήρα θέση, με δύο γνωστούς κομπιουτεράδες (desktop users) διαπίστωσα πως εν τέλει, αν η πλειοψηφία είχε ενημερωθεί ότι είναι - με την παρούσα υποδομή - πρακτικά αδύνατο να κατεβάζουμε ταυτόχρονα με την μέγιστη ταχύτητα, δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα.



> 2) Το P2P πρέπει να υποστεί έναν κάποιο περιορισμό: you name it (TS, QoS, προτεραιοποίηση, επιβράβευση συνετών χρηστών, και.. και.. και..)


Αν και είναι αυθαίρετο, συμφωνώ σ' αυτό. Μόνο που συμφωνώ με ΜΙΚΡΗ μειώση. Ο καθένας μπορεί να το δει όπως θέλει. Ως παράδειγμα αναφέρω την οδήγηση της πλειοψηφίας σε μποτιλιάρισμα στην βοηθητική λωρίδα. Έτσι βλέπω τους p2p (σόρι guys).



> 3) Από τα 1 και 2 προκύπτει λογικά ότι αν το P2P είναι τέτοιος βραχνάς για το bw, ανάλογος βραχνάς εν δυνάμει πρέπει να είναι και το FTP. Όσοι λοιπόν ανανήψετε από το άναρχο κατέβασμα περιεχομένου (στην πλειοψηφία παράνομου, έτσι; ) μέσω Mule, Azureus και των συναφών, μην ξεθαρέψετε και το ρίξετε στο FTP: το bw πάλι θα γονατίσει και ιδού εγενήθη υμίν δεύτερος στόχος!


Προς το παρόν δεν είναι, αλλά θα μπορούσε. Συμφωνώ. Σε προηγούμενο - βαρετό - post έγραψα πως δεν είναι φρόνιμο οποιοδήποτε πρωτόκολλο να "καλύπτει" κάποιο άλλο. Δεν αποκλείεται με ένα cache (proxy) να ΜΗΝ αποτελεί πρόβλημα το FTP. Οπότε... μάλλον προτιμούμε το ftp. Ως isp και ως χρήστες. (δικτυάδες: διορθώστε αν κάνω λάθος)



> 4) Καταλήγουμε λοιπόν ότι αυτό που βλάπτει τις ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις είναι το κατέβασμα εν γένει,. Εκτός αν γίνεται με μέτρο (που αν δεν το υιοθετήσουμε εμείς, θα μας επιβληθεί άνωθεν.)


Και αυτό σωστό. Μην παίρνετε αυτοκίνητο για το κέντρο, ειδάλλως θα βάλουμε δακτύλιο ή άλλα μέτρα.. :-)



> 5) Επίσης, αν κατάλαβα καλά, εφαρμογές τύπου VOIP έχουν προτεραιότητα έναντι του downloading γιατί συνήθως στο τηλέφωνο μιλάμε για σοβαρούς λόγους, ενώ το κατέβασμα γίνεται κατά 80% για την κά**α μας (ενίοτε και κυριολεκτικά   ). Προτεραιότητα επίσης έχει σαφέστατα το mail και το browsing. Α, και το gaming (που δεν έχει φτου-κακά σεξ και γυμνό και εν πολλοίς η κόπια πρέπει να είναι νόμιμη!)


Εδώ βρίσκεται - δυστυχώς - η μεγάλη παρεξήγηση. Δεν τίθεται θέμα σοβαρότητας. Υπάρχουν επίσης σοβαρά θέματα σε p2p, ήδη κατέβασα το slackware 11. Τίθεται θέμα ότι μπορείς να ελαττώσεις _ΛΙΓΟ_ το p2p (ή οποιοδήποτε πρωτόκολλο καλύπτει το bandwidth) διότι κάποια άλλα πρωτόκολλα _ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ_ να δουλέψουν με _ΛΙΓΟ_ bandwidth. Έχει γραφεί τόσες φορές που το γράφω με διαφορετικό τρόπο μπας και το καταλάβετε. Εννοείτε πως διαφωνώ να κοπεί το οποιοδήποτε πρωτόκολλο, ή να μειωθεί παραπάνω από "λίγο".

Άλλο παράδειγμα. Δεν σας κάνει εντύπωση, που το isdn τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί με 64kbps και ακούτε τον συνομιλητή πεντακάθαρα χωρίς αυτό να γίνεται με την διπλάσια ταχύτητα (upload 128kbps) του aDSL; Μάλιστα χρησιμοποιείται και συμπίεση (νομίζω πως δεν γίνεται στο isdn).  Με άλλα λόγια, με _ΛΙΓΟ_ bandwidth, θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε VoIP και gaming. Είναι θέμα πρακτικό, όχι αξιολογικό. Χάνεις λίγο αλλα κερδίζεις ολόκληρη υπηρεσία. (υπάρχουν και άλλες λεπτομέρειες που δεν αναλύω)



> 6) Κάποιοι χρήστες, με τα λεγόμενά τους, ιχνογράφησαν μια αδιόρατη αλλά σαφή διαχωριστική γραμμή μεταξύ χρηστών με σοβαρούς λόγους χρήσης του ίντερνετ (mail, VOIP, browsing) και χρήστες-παιδική χαρά (downloading) που ενοχλούν. (Διαχωρισμός κατά τη γνώμη μου επικίνδυνος και απαράδεκτος. Μακάρι να παρανόησα εγώ).


Εύχομαι να παρενόησες. Πράγματι κάποιοι φθάνουν στα άκρα (νομίζω το έκανες και εσύ) αλλά δυστυχώς είναι υπερβολή, πιστεύω πως το έκαναν στο πάθος (αχχ...) για υπερασπίσουν την γνώμη τους. Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιος που να μην κατεβάζει p2p. Ή αν θέλετε αλλιώς, αν δεν κατεβάζει το κάνει επειδή δεν το... ξέρει.



> Από τα 4, 5 κι 6 προκύπτει ότι..
> 
> ...έπεσα θύμα παραπληροφόρησης: εμένα μου λέγανε να βάλω DSL για να κατεβάζω γρήγορα! Τελικά όμως το ευρυζωνικό ίντερνετ προοριζόταν για εναλλακτική φτηνή τηλεφωνία (που έχει προτεραιότητα.)


Ουπς, να το, έφθασες στα άκρα. Συμφωνώ ότι παραπληροφορήθηκες, αλλά δεν προορίζεται για φθηνή τηλεφωνία (δωρεάν για την ακρίβεια) και ούτε έχει προτεραιτότητα επειδή είναι σοβαρότερη. ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να έχει προτεραιότητα επειδή είναι ΕΥΚΟΛΟ. Το p2p είναι δύσκολο



> ΥΓ: Όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ, ναι, να μην κατεβάζω με 110 Κb/sec στη 1 Mbps γραμμή μου για να χωρέσουν και οι υπόλοιπες εφαρμογές. Να κατεβάζω με 60-70.


Συμφωνώ. Δεν φοβάμαι να χαρακτηριστώ οπισθοδρομικός (άλλωστε ludist κάτι παρόμοιο σημαίνει) αλλά αυτό που με ενθουσιάζει στο adsl είναι πως είμαι συνδεδεμένος 24 ώρες. Ακόμη και με 5Kbytes/s να κατεβάζεις, έρχεται ΠΟΛΥ πράγμα σε μία μέρα. Αυτό απαιτεί όμως υποδομή. Υπολογιστή που δεν καίει ρεύμα και είναι αθόρυβος.



> Τώρα όμως κατεβάζω με μέγιστο 40! Και διαμαρτύρομαι όπως ο υπόλοιποι.


Έχεις δίκιο, διότι αυτό το είχες με 384 αλλά ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΣ για 1024. Προφανώς δεν έκανες εκτίμηση πριν αγοράσεις. Για adsl στην Ελλάδα προτείνω την αργότερη ταχύτητα. Μάλιστα σκεφτόμουν τα 128 από την www.eexi.gr. Αλλά είναι αλήθεια πως μου αρέσει να βολτάρω σε tube και έτσι εγκατέλειψα την ιδέα.



> Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι απαιτώ ταχύτητες dedicated γραμμής.. Πολλοί απαντούσαν σε ανύπαρκτα (θέλετε σποραδικά; ) αιτήματα.


Είναι επειδή αμφότερες πλευρές έφτασαν στα άκρα. Αν και παίρνω θέση υπέρ του TS, αντικειμενικά και οι δύο πλευρές έφθασαν στα άκρα.



> Τέλος, τα παραπάνω είναι αυτά που κατάλαβα εγώ. Μακάρι να μην κατάλαβα καλά.


Απαντώ για να ξεκαθαρίσω, όχι για να βοηθήσω. Αν κάπου κάνω λάθος, παρακαλώ διορθώστε.



Off Topic


		Μόλις εχτές αναβαθμίστηκα σε 700άρα και είμαι... αργότερος από 384! (acn)  :Tease:

----------


## NaGR

> Για να ανακεφαλαιώσουμε λίγο:
> 
> *ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ*
> 1. Σε κάποιους συνδρομητές είναι αποδεδειγμένο ότι υφίστανται traffic shapping
> 2. Κάποιοι άλλοι συνδρομητές λένε ότι κατεβάζουν κανονικά- βέβαια ακόμη γραφήματα δεν έχουμε δει από αυτούς.
> 
> *ΣΕΝΑΡΙΑ*(με δεδομένο ότι υπάρχει TS)
> 1. Το TS είναι παροδικό μέχρι να αναβαθμίσει η HOL τις γραμμές της με το εξωτερικό
> 2. Το TS είναι μόνιμο και η HOL δε σκοπεύει να το εγκαταλήψει
> ...


Εντελώς διαισθητικά θα έλεγα οτι αρχικά ίσχυε το σενάριο 1 και η απάντηση στη  ερώτηση 2 είναι η ίδια με την απάντηση στην ερώτηση 3, δηλαδή δεν έστειλε κάποια ειδοποίηση γιατί θα έπρεπε μετά να εξηγήσει και πως γίνεται αυτό το  traffic shaping.
Όμως πλέον με το θόρυβο που έχει δημιουργηθεί πιστεύω οτι το σενάριο 2 έχει αρχίσει και κερδίζει έδαφος, δυστυχώς για εμένα που είμαι και συνδρομητής της HOL. Πιθανόν η μόνιμη εφαρμογή του να είναι λίγο πιο ελαστική, στις ώρες ή ανάλογα με ένα μηνιαίο όριο όγκου δεδομένων, αυτά πάντα χωρίς  να είναι γνωστά στο συνδρομητή.

----------


## 123456789

¨Εχουμε καμμιά πληροφορία για το πως το έχουν υλοποιήσει τεχνικά?

----------


## pontiki

Καταρχήν συγνώμη αν οι παρακάτω πληροφορίες έχουν ξαναειπωθεί....
Αν όχι καλό θα ήταν να τις ρίξετε μια ματιά... μπας και βγουν μερικά συμπεράσματα

http://www.computerworld.com/blogs/node/3140

http://news.com.com/2008-1028_3-6082444.html

http://www.computerworld.com/action/...icleId=9002158

Και ίσως το πιο ενδιαφέρον ... τα αρχικά slides της παρακάτω παρουσίασης...

http://www.doxpara.com/slides/dmk_blackops2006.ppt

Τελίκά το TS ή Net neutrality όπως το λένε στο εξωτερικό έχει κάνει τον κόσμο
να ασχοληθεί με το θέμα... και σε τεχνικό επίπεδο.... και σε νομοθετικό !!!

Μήπως να εφαρμόσουμε αυτές τις τεχνικές κάτω από πολύ ελεγμένες συνθήκες
για να αποδείξουμε once and for all ποιοι και αν το κάνουν και με καθαρά τεχνικό τρόπο ?
Όχι ότι οι τεχνικές που θα βρείτε στο 1ο Post δεν είναι αρκετές ή ότι είναι λάθος....

Πάντως στην Αμερική το Net neutrality είναι γεγονός και με νόμο !!!!
Οι ISPs που δεν συμμορφώνονται και κόβουν πακετάκια έχουν τις ανάλογες κυρώσεις.....

----------


## kostas007

> Tι εστι πραγματικο διαδυκτιο? Να κατεβαινουν 24 ωρες το 24ωρο πειρατικα παιχνιδια προγραμματα και ταινιες?


ο καθενας κατεβαζει οτι γουσταρει χωρις να δινει λογαριασμο σε κανεναν

----------


## rebel_gr

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,

Είμαι καινούργιος στο forum με αφορμή την απάτη της HOL. Έστειλα και εγώ email και με έχουν φτύσει, οπότε το έχω σκοπό να τους κοστίσω όσο περισσότερο γίνεται μέσω γνωστοποίησης του προβλήματος. Μπορείτε να το συζητήσετε όσο θέλετε ακόμα αλλά τα λεφτα τα έχετε σκάσει (και εγώ φυσικά)...Δεν θέλετε να κανετε κάτι για αυτό? Ας συντονιστούμε λίγο γιατί χωρίς συντονισμένη αντίδραση δεν γίνεται τίποτα...Δεν αξιώνουν καν να απαντήσουν σε μεμονωμένα email!

Κάποιες σκέψεις μου για συντονισμένη κίνηση "εξαπατημένων".

-Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς ποιος είναι ο οργανισμός της προστασίας του καταναλωτή...έχω ακούσει ότι κάνουν δουλειά
-Ημερήσιος τύπος, επιστολές σε στήλες αναγνωστών
-Περιοδικά pc, στήλες αναγνωστών

αυτά προς το παρόν...κάτι πρέπει να γίνει...ας διοχετεύσουμε την οργή μας για να βγει ένα αποτέλεσμα...γιατί πολύ φοβάμαι ακολουθούν forthnet και ΟΤΕ, αν δεν το έχουν ήδη κάνει.

Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας

φιλικά

rebel_gr

και Υ.Γ....μην σας παραμυθιάζουν ότι αυτό γίνεται για resources...απο resources να φανε και οι κότες...Είναι απλό....οι δισκογραφικές εταιρείες "λαδώνουν" τους ISP...κόστος πολύ μικρότερο από το να κυκλοφορούν ελέυθερα mp3...το όλο κόλπο πάει προς τα sites πώλησης mp3 και λοιπές υπηρεσίες. Αν το σκεφτείτε είναι μια πολύ πονηρή κίνηση για να τερματίσουν το p2p....από τα έσω, δηλαδή τους ISP...το αυγό του Κολόμβου κοινώς....

----------


## rebel_gr

για να μην ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα, περιμένω προτάσεις για ομαδική κίνηση..... 

(βλέπε http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=554)

----------


## yiapap

@Sebu (για να κλείσουμε το θέμα των προσωπικών δεδομένων)
Ο Νόμος που σου παράθεσα αναφέρεται στις επικοινωνίες και όχι στις τράπεζες. Αν τον διάβαζες θα το έβλεπες και επίσης θα έβλεπες και τον ορισμό του "Δημόσιου Δικτύου".
Το ότι οι τράπεζες χρησιμοποιούν οικονομικές συνδιαλλαγές και το αν αυτές επιτρέπεται να καταγράφονται ή όχι είναι ένα άλλο θέμα που δεν έχει σχέση με το αν κάποιος παρακολουθεί, καταγράφει, επεξεργάζεται το περιεχόμενο των Email μου ή των συνδέσεων http μου.

Υπενθυμίζω ότι όλο το θέμα ξεκίνησε γιατί πολλοί συμπεριλαμβάνομένου και του εαυτού μου θεωρούμε ότι αυτό που κάνει (αν κάνει) η HOL με το TS, εκτός από αντιδεοντολογικό και αντιεπαγγελματικό είναι ΚΑΙ παράνομο.
Τόσο απλά  :Wink:

----------


## anon

Για να κάνει Traffic Shaping, σε επίπεδο layer-7, χρειάζεται deep packet inspection. Ομως αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι βλέπει ή ότι χρειάζεται να δεί όλο το περιεχόμενο των πακέτων. Το αντίθετο μάλιστα. Η  όλη αυτή εργασία είναι εξαιρετικά επίπονη και θέλει πολύ ισχυρές μηχανές. Αυτό που γίνεται είναι να γίνει classification της κάθε tcp ή udp σύνδεσης. 

Αυτό που γίνεται, επειδή δεν μπορείς να στηριχτείς στην θύρα (tcp/udp port), είναι η ανάλυση των headers στο πρώτο πακέτο σύνδεσης, ώστε να καταγραφεί η κάθε tcp/udp σύνδεση ότι είναι πχ smtp/ftp/p2p και πάει λέγοντας. Υπο αυτό το πρίσμα, δεν υπάρχει καταστρατήγηση νομίζω του νόμου, άσε δε που οι μηχανές αυτές (πχ netenforcer) δεν κρατάνε όλο το πακέτο όπως πχ κάνει το ethereal/wireshark. 

Αρα νομίζω απο καθαρά νομική άποψη, δεν υπάρχει καταστρατήγηση του νόμου περι προσωπικών δεδομένων, σε καμμιά περίπτωση, χρησιμοποιώντας layer-7 classifiers. Ακόμη και σε encrypted συνδέσεις κλπ, αυτό που προσπαθεί να δεί είναι το header (όπως πχ σε μια SMTP σύνδεση θα πρέπει να δεί ένα HELO κλπ κλπ) και να το κατατάξει σε κάποια κατηγορία όπως έχει οριστεί.... 

Ακόμη και το free layer-7 classifier που υπάρχει για το linux, με αυτόν τον τρόπο λειτουργεί...

----------


## yiapap

> Για να κάνει Traffic Shaping, σε επίπεδο layer-7, χρειάζεται deep packet inspection. Ομως αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι βλέπει ή ότι χρειάζεται να δεί όλο το περιεχόμενο των πακέτων. Το αντίθετο μάλιστα. Η  όλη αυτή εργασία είναι εξαιρετικά επίπονη και θέλει πολύ ισχυρές μηχανές. Αυτό που γίνεται είναι να γίνει classification της κάθε tcp ή udp σύνδεσης.


Δε διαφωνώ καθόλου. Όμως αντί για υποθέσεις θα προτιμούσα μια επίσημη απάντηση της εταιρείας.

----------


## harris

> 2. Κάποιοι άλλοι συνδρομητές λένε ότι κατεβάζουν κανονικά- βέβαια ακόμη γραφήματα δεν έχουμε δει από αυτούς.


Έχω ξαναβάλει στο παρελθόν screeshots, αλλά ξαναβάζω... Εμένα αυτό δεν μου κάνει για traffic shaping  :Thinking: 

Aπό την άλλη, με όποιον τρόπο και να έχω προσπαθήσει, ενώ από ftp http εξωτερικού κατεβάζω στα 435kBps, με Ρ2Ρ δεν έχω ξεπεράσει τα 200kBps...

Τι να πω ρε παιδιά... εγώ έχω μπερδευτεί με το όλο θέμα...

Σημειωτέον, σήμερα, 13 ημέρες μετά την αρχική αποστολή του e-mail μου για το θέμα, μου απάντησαν ακριβώς το ίδιο με όλους τους άλλους  :Thumb down:

----------


## anon

Για να είμαστε απόλυτα σίγουρα ότι γίνεται traffic shaping θα πρέπει να γίνει πχ το εξής τεστ.

Με κάποιον φίλο μας πχ στο εξωτερικό καλύτερο, δοκιμάζουμε να τραβήξουμε με ftp κάτι απο αυτόν (μερικες δεκάδες ΜΒ). Σημειώνουμε την ταχύτητα. Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να κατεβάσουμε κάτι απο αυτόν πάλι αμέσως μετά το ίδιο μέσω torrent (private tracker λέγετε νομίζω). Eαν υπάρχει traffic shaping τότε το δεύτερο θα έρχεται με σημαντική διαφορά ταχύτητας (προς τα κάτω). Εαν όχι θα έρχεται με την ίδια συν/πλην 10-20%. 

Τώρα εαν πράγματα υπάρχει traffic shaping, υπάρχουν δύο ενδεχόμενα. Η' να το κάνει ο δικός μας πάροχος ή να το κάνει ο δικός του πάροχος. Για να εξετάσουμε λοιπόν αυτό, θα πρέπει να γίνει τεστ με τρείς χρήστες, οι δύο στο εξωτερικό (και με διαφορετικούς παρόχους, σε άλλες χώρες εαν είναι δυνατόν). Θα κάνουν δηλαδή το τεστ με το torrent όλοι μεταξύ τους. Εαν οι δύο έξω μεταξύ τους έχουν μεγάλη ταχύτητα και με τον χρήστη στην ελλάδα όχι, τότε 99,999% υπάρχει traffic shaper απο τον δικό μας πάροχο. Πιστεύω ότι εαν τα στοιχεία αυτά καταγραφούν, μπορούν να σταθούν ακόμη και σε δικαστήριο.

Υπόψη ότι κάθε τεστ με τορρεντ θα πρέπει αμέσως πριν και μετά να έχει τεστ με ftp ώστε να τεκμηριωθεί ότι δεν υπάρχει θέμα (τουλάχιστον με αρκετή πιθανότητα), στιγμιαίου "βουλιάγματος" του δικτύου.

ΕDIT. Ολα αυτά, με το γεγονός ότι έχουμε άψογη γραμμή, δηλαδή κατεβάζοντας κάτι απο το ftp του παρόχου και του πολυτεχνείου, την τερματίζουμε την γραμμή. Διαφορετικά μπορεί να είναι απλά θέμα DSLAM, δηλαδή ΟΤΕ.

----------


## hioniam

Μαζικη καταγγελια της HOL στο ΚΕΠΚΑ
(Κεντρο Προστασιας Καταναλωτων) του οποιου
τυχαινει να ειμαι και μελος.
http://www.kepka.org/


Εχουν παει πολλες περιπτωσεις στα δικαστηρια
 και εχουν δικαιωθει οι καταναλωτες
αν και συχνα οι εταιρειες με το που τους
καλει το ΚΕΠΚΑ και ζηταει εξηγησεις σπευδουν
σε συμβιβασμους/συμφωνιες για να αποφυγουν
αρνητικη δημοσιοτητα και μαζικες αγωγες!

----------


## customer

> για να μην ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα, περιμένω προτάσεις για ομαδική κίνηση..... 
> 
> (βλέπε http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...54)&#91;/quote]


Το οτι υπαρχει  p2p bandwidth throttling στις γραμμες τις hol ειναι πλεον γεγονος αναμφισβητητο αλλα κανεις δεν είναι βεβαιος για τα μεσα που χρησιμοποιουνται ουτε καν εαν όντως  ειναι υπευθυνη η εταιρια ή οποιοσδηποτε αλλος, αφου στην υποθεση adsl εμπλεκεται και ο ΟΤΕ. Ενω λοιπον το δικαιο ειναι 100% με το μερος του ατυχου συνδρομητη, πηγαινοντας στο δικαστηριο με 2-3  σχεδιαγραμματα που δειχνουν το Bandwidth πριν και μετα obfuscation, ειναι μαθητικα σιγουρο οτι κανεις δεν προκειται να πετυχει τιποτα, ερχομενος μαλιστα αντιμετωπος με το εξειδικευμενο και σιγουρα ακριβοπληρωμενο νομικο τμημα της HOL.  Ο νοων νοειτω.  Μια ειναι η λυση: Επιλογη άλλου φορεα για οσους δεν συμφερει  αυτη η πολιτικη της εταιριας.

----------


## rebel_gr

ναι οκ....συμφωνώ...πες ότι αλλάζω ISP και είναι ΚΑΙ αυτός έτσι....νομίζω (νομίζω πάντα...) ότι αν δεν υπάρχει καμία αντίσταση θα καθιερωθεί το όλο θέμα...και εγώ, όπως και πάρα πολλοί άλλοι την γραμμή την έβαλαν για κατέβασμα αρχείων μέσω p2p. Τέσπα, είναι άδικο αυτό που συμβαίνει και θα πρέπει κάπως να αντιμετωπιστεί γιατί το μέλλον διαγράφεται πολύ σκοτεινό.

PS: sorry για τα greeklish στο προηγούμενο μύνημα...κεκτημένη ταχύτητα

----------


## customer

Μα υπαρχει καλυτερη αντίδραση απο μια μαζική αποχώρηση? Εαν και ο επομενοι ISP κανουν τα ιδια, τοτε τα πραγματα αλλαζουν.

*Και κατι αλλο πολύ σημαντικό*: 
Αν και φανηκε οτι το θεμα προβληθηκε περισσοτερο οταν εγινε ειδηση, τωρα πλεον κατάντησε να ειναι κυριολεκτικα  *θαμμενο*. 

Δεν φαινεται ουτε στην κεντρικη σελιδα αλλα ουτε στην καταλληλότερη κατηγορία:
*DSL Providers & ISPs**>* *HOL ADSL**.* 

*Προτείνω* την *άμεση μεταφορα* ολων των απαντησεων στην ειδηση  "Σύστημα προτεραιοποίησης κίνησης και "περιορισμός" P2P στη Hellas On-Line;" στο  πλεον καταλληλο thread,
*DSL Providers & ISPs**>HOL ADSL/P2P traffic shaping από την HOL; που πρεπει κατα την γνωμη μου να ξεκλειδωθεί άμεσα. *

----------


## WAntilles

Η μοναδική άμυνα του καταναλωτή απέναντι σε τέτοιες απαράδεκτες πρακτικές, είναι να μην ανανεώσει τη συνδρομή του.

----------


## customer

To τι bunner βαζει το site ειναι αποκλειστικα δικο του θεμα και δεν  αφορα κανενα, καθοτι ολοι εδω ειμαστε φιλοξενουμενοι και εννοω αυτα που γραφω μεχρι το τελευταιο κομα. *Αλλα ρωτώ:*
Είναι δυνατόν να γινει μεταφορα ολων των απαντησεων της είδησης "Σύστημα προτεραιοποίησης κίνησης και "περιορισμός" P2P στη Hellas On-Line;" στο πλεον καταλληλο thread, "DSL Providers & ISPs>HOL ADSL/P2P traffic shaping από την HOL"?. Νομίζω οτι ειναι πολυ σημαντικο για ευνοητους λογους.

----------


## zorg

Κανένας δεν μας είπε όταν βάλαμε ADSL τι θα κατεβάζουμε και τι όχι ή πόσο όγκο δεδομένων επιτρέπεται να κατεβάζουμε την ημέρα, εάν υπάρχει σε καμία σύμβαση έστω και με ψιλά γράμματα τότε οι 39 σελίδες που έχουν γραφτεί μέχρι σήμερα είναι άσκοπες. Πιστεύω ότι αυτή τη στιγμή μας "βλέπουν"  από τη HOL γελάνε με το "πόνο"  μας  για να μην παίρνουμε έστω και ένα mail από τη HOL έστω και μια συγνώμη για τις υπηρεσίες που μας προσφέρουν & μας βλέπουν που "φαγωνόμαστε" μεταξύ μας ανάμεσα σε αυτούς  που είναι υπέρ του TS με αυτούς που είναι κατά. Δεν έχω καταλάβει αν η HOL την έχει δει ο σωσίας του Ελληνικού Ιντερνετ ενεργοποιώντας ΤS , Qos θέλετε να το πείτε εγώ το λέω κόφτη P2P. Ή δεν έχει την τεχνολογική υποδομή να στηρίξει τόσους χρήστες μετά και το διπλασιασμό που έκανε ο ΟΤΕ , ή έχουν μαζευτεί στη HOL όλοι αυτοί που γουστάρουν τα P2P και γενικώς το “κατέβασμα” ότι και αν είναι αυτό και έφτασε στο όριο και στις υπόλοιπες εταιρείες που  παρέχουν Internet έχουν πάει αυτοί που το θέλουν το Internet να βλέπουν το mail τους και καμιά σελίδα κλπ.  που δεν το νομίζω Την προσφορά που διαφημίζει στο forum συνεχίζει βλέπω και την έχει πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω πόσοι έκαναν αίτηση για ADSL από τη HOL ή θα κάνουν από τότε που ξεκινήσαμε το θέμα. Πόσο καιρό θα κρατάει αυτό γιατί στους υπόλοιπους provider  μπορούν και κατεβάζουν  με μεγάλες ταχύτητες και σε εμάς ενώ γίνεται διπλασιασμός της αρχικής γραμμής από τον ΟΤΕ κατεβάζουμε με 4-5 kbps από το μουλάρι (Ρ2Ρ γενικά) και με 20-30 απo  HTTP με 1024 γραμμή ενώ έπρεπε να κατεβάζω τουλάχιστον με 80-90 kbps.  Συγνώμη για το μεγάλο post αλλά ήθελα καιρό να τα πω. Μην σταματάτε να   :Protest:   ας φθάσουμε τις 1000 και γιατί όχι και παραπάνω απαντήσεις σε αυτό το thread αν δεν μας δώσουν τα λεφτά μας ή τη ταχύτητα που πρέπει επιτέλους και λίγος  :Respekt:   στο καταναλωτή.

----------


## pelasgian

> Δεν έχω καταλάβει αν η HOL την έχει δει ο σωσίας του Ελληνικού Ιντερνετ


Όντως ΣΩΣΙΑΣ  :Laughing: 
Δίνει κάτι που ΜΟΙΑΖΕΙ με internet, αλλά δεν ... είναι!  :Laughing:

----------


## NaGR

pelasgian μας έσωσες.
είσαι ο σωσίας μας  :Laughing:

----------


## tommygun

ποτε υποτιθεται θα γινει η αναβαθμιση στο bandwidth της HOL, να δουμε μπας και το διορθωσουνε ?

----------


## JoeBar

> Η μοναδική άμυνα του καταναλωτή απέναντι σε τέτοιες απαράδεκτες πρακτικές, είναι να μην ανανεώσει τη συνδρομή του.


Συμφωνώ 100%!  :One thumb up:

----------


## lewton

> Broadband ISP Exetel has announced that due to cost pressures it will halve the speed of peer to peer traffic such as BitTorrent for its users.
> 
> In a statement to customers, Exetel revealed that P2P traffic was becoming an increasing burden on its network, and that it would begin "de-prioritizing" it.
> 
> "From mid November, approximately, Exetel will restrict the amount of bandwidth it provides to P2P traffic to approximately 50% of what all aggregated users of P2P protocols could, theoretically, use during the period 12 noon to 12 midnight each day."
> 
> In simple terms, Exetel believes it will have the effect of "reducing P2P download speeds by 50%".
> 
> Defending the move, Exetel claimed that "no-one" would be inconvenienced, and that it was being done "to retain the current low prices and high download allowances for all users." Exetel says the system will cost $100k to implement, but will save $60k/month in bandwidth costs.
> ...


http://whirlpool.net.au/article.cfm/1675

----------


## harris

> http://whirlpool.net.au/article.cfm/1675


Τουλάχιστον έχουν τα @@ να βγουν και να το πουν στα ίσα... :Whistle:  :Thinking:

----------


## askou

Αγαπητοί κύριοι , το μόνο το οποίο έχω να δηλώσω είναι η *αποστροφή* μου σε αυτή την πράξη της HOL. Σχετικά με τις "αμφιβολίες" ορισμένων αν εφαρμόζεται το traffic shaping της εν λόγω εταιρίας το μόνο που έχω να πω , είναι ότι προσπαθώ να κατεβάσω από torrent με 120+ seeds , και ενώ αυτή την στιγμή είμαι συνδεδεμένος με 12 seeds και 30+ peers κατεβάζω με μέγιστο 1.6 Τα συμπεράσματα είναι πλέον δικά σας ....

Βέβαια η κάθε εταιρία έχει το δικαίωμα να κάνει ότι θέλει αλλά επειδή δεν είμαστε ΗΛΙΘΙΟΙ όπως πιστεύουνε οι κύριοι αυτοί , ΟΦΕΙΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΛΟΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ. *ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ*.

----------


## dimstog

Από εχθές το βράδυ - ή μάλλον νωρίς το πρωί - οι ταχύτητα μου (768kbs στο Φάληρο Θεσ/νίκης) και ενός φίλου (768kbs στην Καλαμαριά Θεσ/νίκης) είναι μεταξύ 40KB/s - 65KB/s στο μTorrent και χωρίς encryption (obfuscation). Κατεβάζουμε και οι δύο απο 5 torrent. 

Παρατήρησε κανείς άλλος τέτοιες αλλαγές ; Σημειωτέον ότι μέχρι τότε ήμασταν από τους ts-οπαθείς όπως η πλειονότητα σε αυτό το thread :-)

----------


## harris

Πριν λίγη ώρα...  :Whistle:

----------


## dimstog

Και εμένα μόλις ξανάπεσε. Ποιος ξέρει τι έγινε.

----------


## customer

Και εγώ down :Thumb down:  . Οπως παντα δλδ. :Whistle: 




> Πριν λίγη ώρα...


harris, φιλε μου, καλε μου φιλε, ειναι γνωστο οτι τις περισσοτερες μεγαλες (και ακριβες) συνδεσεις δεν τις πειραξαν

----------


## harris

> harris, φιλε μου, καλε μου φιλε, ειναι γνωστο οτι τις περισσοτερες μεγαλες (και ακριβες) συνδεσεις δεν τις πειραξαν


Δε νομίζω πως ισχύει αυτό που λες, καλέ μου πελάτη  :Razz: 

Αν διαβάσεις σε άλλες σελίδες του συγκεκριμένου θέματος θα δεις πως το πρόβλημα υπάρχει σε όλες τις συνδέσεις  :Wink:

----------


## askou

> Και εγώ down . Οπως παντα δλδ.
> 
> 
> harris, φιλε μου, καλε μου φιλε, ειναι γνωστο οτι τις περισσοτερες μεγαλες (και ακριβες) συνδεσεις δεν τις πειραξαν


 κάνεις μέγα σφάλμα !!! Είχα πάρει το ακριβότερο πακέτο , το 1024 το ετήσιο όταν υπήρχε μόνο 1024 !!! Δεν υπήρχε πιο πάνω σε λύσεις που απευθύνονταν σε ιδιώτες !!!!

----------


## moby_gr

...κι εγενετο φως.....

με 1024/256 ΗΟL (γραμμη 2048 βεβαια, μην τρελλαθουμε κιολας)
και τρεχοντας p2p μονο!!!
κι ενω ολη τη μερα με το ζορι εφτανε τα 500....


 :Drunk:  



MONO ΜΕ ΤΗ HOL ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ!!! 
(δε νομιζω παντως να κρατησει πανω απο 1 ωρα, συμφωνα με αυτα που βλεπουμε τον τελευταιο μηνα...)

----------


## customer

> Δε νομίζω πως ισχύει αυτό που λες, καλέ μου πελάτη 
> 
> Αν διαβάσεις σε άλλες σελίδες του συγκεκριμένου θέματος θα δεις πως το πρόβλημα υπάρχει σε όλες τις συνδέσεις


 



> κάνεις μέγα σφάλμα !!! Είχα πάρει το ακριβότερο πακέτο , το 1024 το ετήσιο όταν υπήρχε μόνο 1024 !!! Δεν υπήρχε πιο πάνω σε λύσεις που απευθύνονταν σε ιδιώτες !!!!


Ανακαλω άμεσα. Κατι δεν καταλαβα καλα φαίνεται. Ολοι είμαστε down λοιπον και ακομα μια φορα αίσχος.

----------


## ssotiris

θα παρακαλούσα τους διαχειριστές, εάν είναι εύκολο να μεταφερθεί ξανά  το thread στην ενότητα της HOL.

εδώ που είναι τώρα, στις ειδήσεις, έχει εξαφανιστεί και είναι δύσκολο να το εντοπίσει κάποιος.

----------


## EvilHawk

Το θέμα θα παραμείνει στίς είδήσεις όπου και ανήκει ( περίεργο εγώ το βρίσκω κατευθείαν αφού τα νέα μηνύματα το ανεβάζουν στην κορυφή του index  :Thinking:  )

----------


## snowgay

> θα παρακαλούσα τους διαχειριστές, εάν είναι εύκολο να μεταφερθεί ξανά  το thread στην ενότητα της HOL.
> 
> εδώ που είναι τώρα, στις ειδήσεις, έχει εξαφανιστεί και είναι δύσκολο να το εντοπίσει κάποιος.


Μηπως, λεω μηπως εχεισ λογο που θες να το εξαφανισεις απο τις ειδησεις;.....  :Thinking:

----------


## ssotiris

> Μηπως, λεω μηπως εχεισ λογο που θες να το εξαφανισεις απο τις ειδησεις;.....


Α, καλά....έχεις ξεφύγει ε?

----------


## snowgay

> Α, καλά....έχεις ξεφύγει ε?


Ελα πλακα κανω

Να σας πω, ειναι ιδεα μου η μας ανοιγουν τις γραμμες τα βραδια;

----------


## ssotiris

To έχω παρατηρήσει και εγώ τις 3 τελευταίες βραδιές...ανεβαίνει σε torrent εξωτερικού γύρω στα 250.

----------


## nrg_polini

Παντως απο γραμμη φιλου στη Κατερινη 1024 ΑΡΥΣ δεν παρατηρησα κανενα προβλημα και κατεβασα αρκετα πραματακια απο το bwgt σε ασχετες στιγμες. Τελευταιο update 6/10  :Razz:

----------


## askou

Σήμερα η ΗΟΛ έχει δώσει τα ρέστα της στην περιοχή μου ... κατεβάζω με μέγιστο 20 KB/s από HTTP, ήμαρτον ρε παιδια ... και σε γραμμή που έχει ονομαστική ταχύτητα 2048, έλεος ...

----------


## Avvocato

Το TS της HOLης ειναι αποδεδειγμενο ,ασχετως αν νομιζουν πως μας κανουν και χαρη ανοιγοντας λιγο την κανουλα τα βραδια.

Τι να το κανεις αμα σε ελενχουν αναλογα με τις διαθεσεις τους????

Εμεις πληρωσαμε για να εχουμε μια υπηρεσια, οχι για να τηνε χουμε οποτε τους αρεσει.

ΜΑΥΡΟ ΔΑΓΚΩΤΟ θα φανε κι αυτοι μολις ερθει η στιγμη για ανανεωση.

----------


## hioniam

Εκτος απο το "μαυρο δαγκωτο" οταν ερθει η ωρα της ανανεωσης
(και ειναι κριμα γιατι προσωπικα ειμουν μεχρι τωρα ευχαριστημενος
απο την HOL και σκοπευα να παραμεινω σ' αυτην)
νομιζω οτι πρεπει να αποκτησουμε συνειδηση καταναλωτη
και να κινηθουμε μαζικα και οργανωμενα εναντιον τους.

Εμεις τους πληρωσαμε ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ του πακετου που 
μας ζητησαν για να μας δινουν ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΟ INTERNET
(οπως, οποτε και οταν θελουμε εμεις και οχι οταν και ο,τι θελουν αυτοι).

Εκτος αν υπαρχει ΣΑΦΗΣ ΟΡΟΣ τετοιος στην συμβαση που υπογραψαμε.

Ρωτω λοιπον:

Yπαρχει τετοιος ορος;

Αν δεν υπαρχει τοτε προτεινω:
http://www.ekpizo.org.gr (ΕΚΠΟΙΖΩ).
http://www.kepka.gr (KEΠΚΑ).

Τι λετε;

----------


## zorg

> Εκτος απο το "μαυρο δαγκωτο" οταν ερθει η ωρα της ανανεωσης
> (και ειναι κριμα γιατι προσωπικα ειμουν μεχρι τωρα ευχαριστημενος
> απο την HOL και σκοπευα να παραμεινω σ' αυτην)
> νομιζω οτι πρεπει να αποκτησουμε συνειδηση καταναλωτη
> και να κινηθουμε μαζικα και οργανωμενα εναντιον τους.
> 
> Εμεις τους πληρωσαμε ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ του πακετου που 
> μας ζητησαν για να μας δινουν ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΟ INTERNET
> (οπως, οποτε και οταν θελουμε εμεις και οχι οταν και ο,τι θελουν αυτοι).
> ...



Εγώ είμαι μέσα αλλά μήπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος που έχει κάλλες τεχνικές γνώσεις στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα τους έφτιαχνε ένα ωραίο κείμενο :RTFM:  και με κάποιο τρόπο υπογράφαμε σαν χρήστες του συγκεκριμένου forum και μετά αμα ήθελαν επώνυμες καταγγελίες υπόγραφαμε σε ανάλογο topic που θα ανοιχτεί στους συγκεκριμένους οργανισμούς ή τηλεφωνικά.

----------


## Avvocato

Αυτο δεν ειναι ασχημο, αν μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει

----------


## snowgay

Κι εγω τοσο καιρο αυτο λεω αλλα κανεις δεν ακουει... Βεβαια ειχα στειλει ενα mail και στο ΙΝΚΑ και ουτε καν εκαναν τον κοπο να μου απαντησουνε...

Εγψ υπογραφω πρωτος!!!  :Wink:

----------


## sakisf

έχουν περάσει 2 εβδομάδες από τότε που έγινε η "μεγάλη είδηση". δε το μεταφέρετε και πάλι στο thread της HOL γιατί εδώ κοντεύει να χτυπήσει 2η σελίδα και να χαθεί?

----------


## Avvocato

> έχουν περάσει 2 εβδομάδες από τότε που έγινε η "μεγάλη είδηση". δε το μεταφέρετε και πάλι στο thread της HOL γιατί εδώ κοντεύει να χτυπήσει 2η σελίδα και να χαθεί?



Αυτο ειναι αληθεια.

Επισης κατι ακομη, απο rapidshare γιατι δεν μπορω να κατεβασω και μου φερνει τα αρχεια μου απο premium account με 15kb/sec ????????????

Αν το p2p ειναι το προβλημα τους με πιο δικαιωμα μου περιοριζουν το rapidshare, το οποιο ειναι ενα service για το οποιο εχω πληρωσει για να κατεβαζω και να ανεβαζω τα προσωπικα μου video????

Και επαναλαμβανω πως το εχω επιβαιβαιωσει μιας και το ιδιο link απο την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ το κατεβαζε με 190kb/sec ενω απο την HOLη με μολις 15.

μπορει καποιος να μου δωσει απαντηση σε αυτο????

Ετοιμαζω ειδη και το γραμμα διαμαρτυριας προς αυτους να δω τι θα απαντησουν

----------


## Wonderland

> ...Ετοιμαζω ειδη και το γραμμα διαμαρτυριας προς αυτους να δω τι θα απαντησουν


Προβλέπω απάντηση copy/paste.

----------


## nickvog

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί αλλά ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ συμβάινει εδώ και πάνω από μήνα με την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ (connx) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Τις ώρες αιχμής από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ γύρω στις 8 με 9 οι ταχύτητες σε Ρ2Ρ και usenet σε γραμμή 2048 έιναι περίπου το μισό (γύρω στα 100 με 110 kb/s, ενώ πολλές φορές πέφτει και στα 65-70). Δοκίμασα, τις ίδιες ώρες, με HTTP κατέβασμα και η ταχύτητα είναι γύρω στα 150-160 kb/s. To βράδυ αργά μετά τις 12 ανεβαίνει ΩΣ ΔΙΑ ΜΑΓΕΙΑΣ στην φυσιολογική τιμή πάνω από τα 200 kb/s......

ΑΥΤΟ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ, ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΣΗ, ΚΑ-ΘΗ-ΜΕ-ΡΙ-ΝΑ.  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  

Σημειώνω ότι έχω δηλώσει από μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου δύο φορές βλάβη αλλά δεν έχει αλλάξει ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ τίποτα....

Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά στους ISPs επιτέλους ????

----------


## musulman13

Προβλημα με τη HOL. Δοκιμαστε να ενεργοποιησετε το "Transport Encryption/Obfuscation" στο Azureus και θα δειτε οτι θα πεταει... στο κατεβασμα.

----------


## alexnts

> Ελα πλακα κανω
> 
> Να σας πω, ειναι ιδεα μου η μας ανοιγουν τις γραμμες τα βραδια;


Με emule047c obfuscated (χωρις obfuscation δεν το συζηταμε) καθε μερα, απο απογευμα μεχρι 09:00 το πρωι κατεβαζει με 60~65Κ. Απο τις 09:00 περιπου μεχρι 15:00~16:00 πεφτει στο 4Κ. Καθε μερα....

----------


## Avvocato

ρε παιδια τα ειπαμε, οι ανθρωποι μας εχουν βρει μεγαλα κοροΐδα

παρεπιπτοντως ακομη απαντηση δεν εχω παρει

----------


## hioniam

Λοιπον, μεχρι σημερα ειχα την παλια εκδοση  v.0.47a  του eMule 
και χρησιμοποιουσα  τα default ports TCP 4662 και UDP 4672.

Κατεβαζα μια χαρα μεχρι που αρχισε το γνωστο προβλημα με τη ΗOL.

Από τοτε το μουλαρακι (και το βατραχακι επισης) ηταν νεκρα!

Σημερα εκανα update σε v 0.47c ΧΩΡΙΣ να αλλαξω τα default 
ports και μου εβγαζε : “Kad Not Connected”

Πηγα λοιπον και αλλαξα τα ports κανοντας το σχετικο port forwarding κτλ
και τωρα συνδεεται κανονικα και κατεβαζει και καποια αρχεια αλλα δυστυχως
και παλι με πολύ μικρη ταχυτητα και φυσικα με το "Transport Encryption/Obfuscation" ενεργοποιημενο.
*
ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ ΟΤΙ Η ΗΟL KANEI OΝΤΩΣ "traffic shaping";*

----------


## yiapap

> *
> ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ ΟΤΙ Η ΗΟL KANEI OΝΤΩΣ "traffic shaping";*


Όχι, είναι απόδειξη ότι κάτι κάνεις λάθος (π.χ. port forwarding) ή ότι κάτι άλλο πάει λάθος (στο p2p, στο DSLAM, στη HOL). Αν δεν υπάρχει διαφορά με το protocol obfuscation, ΑΥΤΟ είναι απόδειξη ότι δεν έχει να κάνει με traffic shaping.

----------


## hioniam

Mα υπαρχει διαφορα!

Χωρις obsfucation η νεα εκδοση v 0.47c δεν κατεβαζει τιποτα.

Με το obsfucation ενεργοποιημενο κατι κατεβαζει.

Επισης, το οτι χρειαστηκε να βαλω αλλα ports απο τα default
για το eMule δεν ειναι μια ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ενδειξη οτι η HOL μπλοκαρει
τα default ports;

Aλλα παλι μπορει να κανω εγω λαθος και θα ηθελα τη γνωμη οσων εχουν  περισσοτερες τεχνικες γνωσεις στο θεμα.

hioniam

----------


## yiapap

> Mα υπαρχει διαφορα!
> 
> Χωρις obsfucation η νεα εκδοση v 0.47c δεν κατεβαζει τιποτα.
> 
> Με το obsfucation ενεργοποιημενο κατι κατεβαζει.
> 
> Επισης, το οτι χρειαστηκε να βαλω αλλα ports απο τα default
> για το eMule δεν ειναι μια ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ενδειξη οτι η HOL μπλοκαρει
> τα default ports;
> ...


1. Τα ports που βάζεις δεν έχουν καμμιά σημασία. Το traffic shaping ΔΕΝ γίνεται στο transport layer του πρωτοκόλλου (αφού θέλεις τεχνικές γνώσεις)
2. Δες τις μετρήσεις που κάνανε τα παιδιά και εμφανίζονται σε αυτό το νήμα. Εκεί αν δεις τα γραφήματα είναι φανερό ότι το με/χωρίς obfuscation είναι μέρα με τη νύχτα στις επιδόσεις.
Οπότε με αυτά ως γνώμονα και την αρχική σου τοποθέτηση ότι συνδέεσαι με το 0.47c MONO με obfuscation και παρόλαυτά με μικρή ταχύτητα σου απάντησα.
Aλλα παλι μπορει να κανω εγω λαθος  :Wink:

----------


## hioniam

Λοιπον, με obsfucation αυτη τη στιγμη κατεβαζω με περιπου 25-30Κb/s

Xωρις obsfucation ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

hioniam

PS) Γιατι με τα defaults ports του eMule δεν μπορω να συνδεθω στο Κad
αλλα οταν τα αλλαξω μπορω;

----------


## yiapap

> Λοιπον, με obsfucation αυτη τη στιγμη κατεβαζω με περιπου 25-30Κb/s
> 
> Xωρις obsfucation ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.
> 
> hioniam
> 
> PS) Γιατι με τα defaults ports του eMule δεν μπορω να συνδεθω στο Κad
> αλλα οταν τα αλλαξω μπορω;


Γι αυτό σου λέω ότι κάτι κάνεις/γίνεται λάθος!
Καταρχήν οι τελευταίες εκδόσεις του eMule σε συνδιασμό με κάποιες εκδόσεις server είχαν το πρόβλημα που λες (εγώ το είχα έντονα με την 0.47b και *σχεδόν* μου λύθηκε με την 0.47c)
Κατά δεύτερο, το traffic shaping ΔΕΝ απαγορεύει κίνηση, αλλά της δίνει χαμηλή προτεραιότητα με αποτέλεσμα να πέφτουν (δραματικά σε ώρες αιχμής) οι ταχύτητες. Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως ΕΧΕΙΣ κάποιες συνδέσεις και κάποια μεταφορά.
Η καλύτερη ώρα να δοκιμάσεις είναι 6-8 το πρωί ή τα Σαββατοκύριακα. Αν χωρίς obfuscation συνδέεσαι και κατεβάζεις με χαμηλές ταχύτητες, ενώ ΜΕ obfuscation κατεβάζεις ικανοποιητικά (λες για 30KB/s χωρίς να έχεις αναφέρει τη σύνδεσή σου!) τότε έχεις πρόβλημα TS.
Αλλιώς... πες μου να μεταφέρω τα μηνύματα στο νήμα του eMule ή του router σου  :Wink:

----------


## JJX

Σημερα επιασα το εκπληκτικο 30kb/sec upload!
Φυσικα ο peer ηταν ελλαδα, οποτε δικαιολογειται :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## hioniam

ok!
Eυχαριστω για τη βοηθεια και τις διευκρινησεις.

Θα κανω μερικα tests οπως προτεινεις για να 
δω τι ακριβως συμβαινει.

Τα 30Κb/s (οχι ΚΒ/s) ηταν το maximum  σημερα.
20-25 Kb/s ηταν κατα μεσο ορο.

Ειχα αγορασει το πακετο 384 της ΗΟL αλλα
εχει γινει αναβαθμιση σε 768 αν δεν κανω λαθος.

hioniam

----------


## sv1bdo

> Η μοναδική άμυνα του καταναλωτή απέναντι σε τέτοιες απαράδεκτες πρακτικές, είναι να μην ανανεώσει τη συνδρομή του.


Συμφωνώ απολύτως. Και εάν επαληθευτούν (έστω και κατά το ήμισυ) τα ποσοστά της σχετικής δημοσκόπισης (80% περίπου μέχρι στιγμής δηλώνουν διακοπή της συνδρομής), τότε θα είναι ένα ηχηρότατο χαστούκι στην ΧΟΛ γιά την ανέντιμη πρακτική και συμπεριφορά της απέναντι στους πελάτες της και μιά πολύ έντονη προειδοποίηση στους άλλους παρόχους που σκέφτονται να εφαρμόσουν αντίστοιχες πρακτικές, υποβιβάζοντας τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες και το κυρότερο, την νοημοσύνη των καταναλωτών - πελατών τους.

Ηδη έχω προβεί σε δήλωση διακοπής της συνδρομής με την λήξη της (BroadPack 300, 6+6 μήνες, λήγει Φεβ. 2007) και θα πρότεινα σε όσους ήδη το έχουν αποφασίσει να προβούν έγκαιρα (τουλάχιστον 45 μέρες πριν) σε δήλωση διακοπής.
Πέρισυ τα Χριστούγεννα "βρώμισε" η αγορά από προσφορές. Το ίδιο θα γίνει και φέτος. Θα υπάρχει όλος ο χρόνος να επιλέξει κανείς τον παροχέα της αρεσκείας του και να ζητήσει ενεργοποίηση της ADSL γραμμής την επομένη της λήξης από την ΗΟL!!!

----------


## ssotiris

Το πράγμα δείχνει ότι πάει να γίνει μόνιμο.....και αυτλη η αναβάθμιση των γραμμών όλο και παρατείνεται στο χρόνο....

----------


## customer

> Κατά δεύτερο, το traffic shaping ΔΕΝ απαγορεύει κίνηση, αλλά της δίνει χαμηλή προτεραιότητα με αποτέλεσμα να πέφτουν (δραματικά σε ώρες αιχμής) οι ταχύτητες. Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως ΕΧΕΙΣ κάποιες συνδέσεις και κάποια μεταφορά.


Ο όρος  traffic shaping δεν απεικονίζει σωστα αυτο που συμβαίνει στις γραμμες της Hol και είναι πολυ επιεικής..Ο σωστός όρος είναι *bandwidth throttling* αφού οποιαδήποτε p2p data προερχόμενα απο το εξωτερικο χωρίς απόκρυψη κατεβαίνουν αρχικα με κατι λιγα b/s, και στην συνέχεια καθόλου.  Περνάει μονο πληροφορία  με αποκρυψη (καμουφλάζ) με εξαίρεση τις λιγοστές ελληνικές πηγές. Τελος.




> Ηδη έχω προβεί σε δήλωση διακοπής της συνδρομής με την λήξη της (BroadPack 300, 6+6 μήνες, λήγει Φεβ. 2007) και θα πρότεινα σε όσους ήδη το έχουν αποφασίσει να προβούν έγκαιρα (τουλάχιστον 45 μέρες πριν) σε δήλωση διακοπής.
> 
> !!!


Και πολυ σωστα έπραξες. Ειναι γνωστός ο "πονηρός" ορος της συμβασης, που αναφερεται σε μετατροπη των πακετων ορισμενου χρονου σε αορίστου, με  την λήξη τους. Ακόμα και στην περιπτωση που καποιος θελει να παραμεινει στη HOL, δεν υπάρχει καμια ανακοινωση της εταιριας που να δείχνει οτι μπορεί να μεταπηδήσει απρόσκοπτα σε  συνδεση καινουργιου πακετου, χωρις  να  διακόψει πρώτα την  αρχική του σύνδεση. Ετσι θεωρω οτι προς το παρόν, και μεχρι νεωτέρας, η δήλωση διακοπής σύνδεσης,  πρεπει να γίνεται απαραιτήτως  σε κάθε περίπτωση πακέτου που προκειται να λήξει, εφ'οσον ο  συνδρομητής δεν επιθυμει να γινει η  συνδεση του, αορίστου χρόνου




> Το πράγμα δείχνει ότι πάει να γίνει μόνιμο.......


Φυσικα και παει να γινει μονιμο. Τον εξοπλισμό που πήρανε δλδ, τι θα τον κανουνε ? Θα τον πετάξουνε? :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> Ο όρος  traffic shaping δεν απεικονίζει σωστα αυτο που συμβαίνει στις γραμμες της Hol και είναι πολυ επιεικής..Ο σωστός όρος είναι *bandwidth throttling* αφού οποιαδήποτε p2p data προερχόμενα απο το εξωτερικο χωρίς απόκρυψη κατεβαίνουν αρχικα με κατι λιγα b/s, και στην συνέχεια καθόλου.  Περνάει μονο πληροφορία  με αποκρυψη (καμουφλάζ) με εξαίρεση τις λιγοστές ελληνικές πηγές. Τελος.


Ακόμη και στο bandwidth throttling ("κόφτης" ελληνιστί) αυτό που ορίζεται είναι μια max ταχύτητα που θα πιάνουν όλα τα πακέτα μια συγκεκριμένης υπηρεσίας. Επομένως πάλι θα πρέπει να υπάρχει μεταφορά δεδομένων και να μην παρατηρείται αυτό που αναφέρεις.
Φυσικά αυτό προϋποθέτει ότι:
1. Υπάρχει ένα ελάχιστο bandwidth διαθέσιμο σε αυτήν την υπηρεσία
2. Έχει γίνει σωστή υλοποίηση
Αν για παράδειγμα η HOL έχει 10000 p2p χρήστες να μοιράζονται 1Mbps είναι προφανές ότι σε κάποια στιγμή θα παρατηρηθεί το πλήρες σταμάτημα της μεταφοράς. Όμως κάτι τέτοιο σημαίνει απαράδεκτη υλοποίηση. Και όπως είπα, τα παιδιά που κάνανε τις δοκιμές όταν πρωτοεμφανίστηκε το φαινόμενο είχανε ταχύτητες στα p2p, απλά ήταν ιδιαίτερα χαμηλές χωρίς obfuscation.

----------


## hioniam

Παντως το θεμα ειναι πολυ σοβαρο και απτεται
αμεσα του γενικοτερου θεματος του "Νet neutrality"
που εχει αναφερθει και σε αλλα threads.

H αισθηση μου ειναι οτι το traffic shaping θα το εφαρμοσουν
και οι αλλοι ISPs σε λογικη "καρτελ" και θα πανε και για αλλα.

Ηδη στην Αμερικη οι μεγαλοι providers θελουν πολυ να
βαλουν  χερι στο Ιnternet και εχει ξεκινησει μεγαλη συζητηση
με εκατερωθεν αποψεις

http://www.savetheinternet.com
vs
http://handsoff.org

και νομοσχεδια που ετοιμαζονται στο Κονγκρεσσο.

----------


## customer

> Αν για παράδειγμα η HOL έχει 10000 p2p χρήστες να μοιράζονται 1Mbps είναι προφανές ότι σε κάποια στιγμή θα παρατηρηθεί το πλήρες σταμάτημα της μεταφοράς. Όμως κάτι τέτοιο σημαίνει απαράδεκτη υλοποίηση. Και όπως είπα, τα παιδιά που κάνανε τις δοκιμές όταν πρωτοεμφανίστηκε το φαινόμενο είχανε ταχύτητες στα p2p, απλά ήταν ιδιαίτερα χαμηλές χωρίς obfuscation.


Σερνοτανε εννοεις χωρις obfuscation. Αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι οι ταχυτητες προερχονται αποκλειστικα απο peers που ειτε εχουν αποκρυψη ειτε ειναι ελληνες. Απο τους υπολοιπους, που δεν εχουν αποκρυψη, ξεκιναει το download  με 20kb/s π.χ., και σε 5 δευτερολεπτα μολις το συστημα αντιληφθει data p2p, πεφτει αμεσως η ταχυτητα σε κατι b/s και σε λιγα ακομα δευτερολεπτα σταματαει τελειως .  Είναι ξεκαθαρο το θεμα.

----------


## yiapap

> Σερνοτανε εννοεις χωρις obfuscation. Αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι οι ταχυτητες προερχονται αποκλειστικα απο peers που ειτε εχουν αποκρυψη ειτε ειναι ελληνες. Απο τους υπολοιπους, που δεν εχουν αποκρυψη, ξεκιναει το download  με 20kb/s π.χ., και σε 5 δευτερολεπτα μολις το συστημα αντιληφθει data p2p, πεφτει αμεσως η ταχυτητα σε κατι b/s και σε λιγα ακομα δευτερολεπτα σταματαει τελειως .  Είναι ξεκαθαρο το θεμα.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=213
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=202
Στα παραπάω γραφήματα δε φαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο.
Αν μπορείς κάνε μια δοκιμή τρέχοντας κάποιο Monitoring πρόγραμμα (όπως στο 1ο Link) με-χωρίς-με obfuscation και πόσταρε το γράφημα.
Εκτός κι αν έτυχε και τα παιδιά πετύχανε Ελληνικές πηγές και γι αυτό συνεχιζόταν το download!

----------


## kogos

Παίδες, έχει κάνει κανείς κάποια καταγγελιά στην ΕΕΤΤ;;; Και αν ναι, πιο το μέλλον της καταγγελίας;;;

Μόλις μίλησα με HOL για έναν κολητό που καίγετε και με διαβεβαίωσαν κατηγορηματικά πως δεν υπάρχει κάποιος "κόφτης" οποιουδήποτε είδους για τα p2p...

----------


## Dimitris

Μα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το παραδεχτούν. Αν κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο σου δίνουν ουσιαστικά το δικαίωμα καταγγελίας της σύμβασης.

----------


## customer

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=213
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=202
> Στα παραπάω γραφήματα δε φαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο.
> Αν μπορείς κάνε μια δοκιμή τρέχοντας κάποιο Monitoring πρόγραμμα (όπως στο 1ο Link) με-χωρίς-με obfuscation και πόσταρε το γράφημα.
> Εκτός κι αν έτυχε και τα παιδιά πετύχανε Ελληνικές πηγές και γι αυτό συνεχιζόταν το download!


 Παρα πολλοι φιλοι όμως αναφέρουν οτι χωρίς αποκρυψη δεν κουνιεται φυλαρακι. Για τα παραδείγματα τώρα:
 O πρωτος φιλος  κατεβαζε χωρις αποκρυψη με 5-6 kb/s, δλδ σερνοτανε ο ανθρωπος, και προφανως κατεβαζε απο κάποιους  peers ,  με 0,8, το πολυ 1,5 kb/s απο τον καθένα.  Αυτο ομως δεν μπορουμε να το θεωρήσουμε traffic shaping. To να εχεις χ αριθμό αρχειων στο download (κανείς ως συνηθως δεν εχει μονο ένα αρχειο) και να κατεβαζεις με 5 kb/s συνολικα απο 10 peers,  νομιζω οτι αυτο εινα φραγη και οχι traffic shaping. Οσο για τον δευτερο φιλο, που πλησιασε τα 30kb/s υποθετω οτι κατέβαζε απο έλληνες peers η servers. Τετοια ταχυτητα εχω πετύχει και εγώ απο έλληνες peers.  Θα προχωρήσω και σε γραφήματα, αλλα εφοσον υπαρχει ειδικα στο emule high ID  πρεπει να αποκλεισθει η υπαρξη προβληματος στις ρυθμισεις του software.  Λιγο προσεκτικότερη παρατήρηση (nicknames των peers,ευκολια download ελληνικών αρχείων)  αρκει για να διαπιστωσει κανείς χωρις την αναγκη γραφηματων το πετσόκομα όλων των p2p  data απο το εξωτερικό.  Αυτη ειναι η γενικη εικονα που παρουσιαζει το δικτυο της hol, πιθανον με μερικες   διαφοροποιησεις,   αναλογως το dslam και το ειδος της συνδεσης.  Δυστυχως το λογισμικο διαχείρησης του δικτυου adsl, ειναι άγνωστο στο συνολο των συνδρομητών, με αποτέλεσμα οποιαδήποτε άποψη εκφέρεται για το προβλημα των p2p, να θεωρείται εκ των πραγματων ατκμηρίωτη και να ειναι εξαιρετικα δυσκολο έως αδύνατον να αποδειχθεί ασφαλώς, ουτε πως, ουτε ποσο ουτε καν απο ποιον γίνεται. :Thumb down:

----------


## MNP-10

Εχετε παρακολουθησει καθολου τι πατωμα εχουν φαει τα διεθνη link της HOL? Ειναι 4 παρα 20 ξημερωματα, και οι 3 seabone εχουν ματωσει (κοκκινο - 90%)... Χθες στις 5μιση, ηταν στο 80-85%... Και μιλαμε για τις πιο χαλαρες ωρες της μερας.

Ακομα και αν δεν υπηρχε TS, δε νομιζω οτι θα αλλαζε κατι. Αφου δεν υπαρχει bandwidth, θα σερνοντουσαν ολοι.. gamers, surfers, p2pηδες, ftpηδες κτλ. Οποτε σου λενε "αφου θα πατωσουν που θα πατωσουν, ας πατωσουν μονο οι p2pηδες" που στην τελικη και να φυγουν, καλο θα τους κανουν.

Παντως το κατεβασμα, με ή χωρις encryption απο p2p (και ιδιαιτερα torrents) εχει καταντησει μαρτυριο.

----------


## Avvocato

Αυτη η αναβαθμιση που θα γινοτανε απο τις αρχες Σεπτεμβρη μεσα σε 15 μερες το πολυ τι εγινε αληθεια ?????

μηπως τελικα μας δουλευουν ατελειωτα ?????

----------


## joseph

Προφανώς περιμένει να φύγουν οι p2p πρώτα , αντε φύγετε!!!!

----------


## customer

Καλα ντε, να ληξει πρωτα η συνδεση και μετα. Μη σπρωχνετε. :Razz:

----------


## Avvocato

Ο τελεφταιος να κλεισει την πορτα

----------


## Embraced

Να γιατί δεν είναι καλό να αγοράζει κάποιος πακέτα συνδέσεων ADSL μακράς διαρκείας επειδή είναι λίγο πιο φτηνή η τιμή τους: Η ταχύτητα δεν είναι εγγυημένη και μπορει κάποια στιγμή an yp;arjei symf;orhsh να έχεις στα χαρτιά ADSL ταχύτητες και στην πράξη ISDN.

----------


## customer

> Να γιατί δεν είναι καλό να αγοράζει κάποιος πακέτα συνδέσεων ADSL μακράς διαρκείας επειδή είναι λίγο πιο φτηνή η τιμή τους: Η ταχύτητα δεν είναι εγγυημένη και μπορει κάποια στιγμή an yp;arjei symf;orhsh να έχεις στα χαρτιά ADSL ταχύτητες και στην πράξη ISDN.


 Απόλυτα σωστο αυτο που λες. Μονο που πριν ενα χρονο, ακομα και οι πιο φανατικοι εχθροι των πακετων συνδεσης, δεν φανταζοτανε οτι θα ειχαμε  τετοια καταντημα με τα traffic shaping και τις υπολοιπες αηδίες. :Thumb down:

----------


## MNP-10

Συγνωμη αλλα αμα πριν ενα χρονο (Νοεμβριο οταν αρχισαν τα b.pack με 19.9Ε/μηνα) βαζαμε αοριστου θα θελαμε τουλαχιστον 35Ε το μηνα.. Που σημαινει οτι μεχρι τωρα θα ειχαμε σταξει 35x11 = 385 χωρις να υπολογιζω τελη συνδεσης κτλ. 

Ενω με το πακετο που εκανε 237, εχει ηδη γινει αποσβεση στους μισους μηνες, και οι υπολοιποι "τρεχουν τσαμπα"...

Να και αν εχει προβλημα TS, να και αν δεν εχει. Οι φιλοι μας λεν' ΕΝ ΕΝ.  :ROFL:  

Παμε αλλου.. κατσε να ληξει πρωτα οπως λεει και ο συνφορουμιτης απο πανω...

----------


## harris

> Να και αν εχει προβλημα TS, να και αν δεν εχει. Οι φιλοι μας λεν' ΕΝ ΕΝ.


Δεν κατάλαβα... γιατί κάνεις τόσο μεγάλη έκπτωση στις απαιτήσεις σου δλδ?! Από πότε το γεγονός ότι σου πούλησαν κάτι σε «τιμή ευκαιρίας» αποτελεί δικαιολογία για χαμηλή ποιότητα προϊόντος/υπηρεσίας;  :Thinking:

----------


## JJX

Σε μενα παντως την τελευταια εβδομαδα εχει ψιλοστρωσει.....
Ανεβαζω με 50-60  και καετβαζω με 300-400  :Smile: 

Για να δουμε....

----------


## customer

> Δεν κατάλαβα... γιατί κάνεις τόσο μεγάλη έκπτωση στις απαιτήσεις σου δλδ?! Από πότε το γεγονός ότι σου πούλησαν κάτι σε «τιμή ευκαιρίας» αποτελεί δικαιολογία για χαμηλή ποιότητα προϊόντος/υπηρεσίας;


Οχι δεν αποτελει δικαιολογία, και γι αυτό ο φιλος νομιζω οτι το ειπε: Με την ληξη της συνδεσης *παμε αλλού*. Σχετικα με το  *"Να και αν εχει προβλημα TS, να και αν δεν εχει. Οι φιλοι μας λεν' ΕΝ ΕΝ"* νομιζω οτι κολαει στο οτι δεν μας ενδιαφερει και πολυ στην τελικη το TS αφου οι περισσοτερες συνδεσεις οπου ναναι ληγουν και ο καταναλωτής δεν θα αργήσει να επιλέξει και παλι με βαση το συμφέρον του. Πως να το πω δλδ.? Ε, δεν θα το βαλουμε και καυμό. :Laughing: 




> Σε μενα παντως την τελευταια εβδομαδα εχει ψιλοστρωσει.....
> 
> Ανεβαζω με 50-60 και καετβαζω με 300-400 
> 
> 
> 
> Για να δουμε....


Εγω το εχω πει σε αλλο ποστ οτι τις μεγαλες συνδεσεις τις προσεχουνε και καποιοι φιλοι ειχαν αντίρηση.

----------


## harris

> αφου οι περισσοτερες συνδεσεις οπου ναναι ληγουν και ο καταναλωτής δεν θα αργήσει να επιλέξει και παλι με βαση το συμφέρον του.


Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς οι 4άρες έχουν πολλούς μήνες μπροστά τους ακόμα  :Whistle: 

Τουλάχιστον όσο λειτουργούν έτσι, είναι μια χαρά  :Wink:

----------


## rebel_gr

σε όσους ακόμα αναρωτιούνται αν υπάρχει traffic shaping απλά να προσθέσω ότι και το limewire έχει φυσικά πατώσει με 10k/sec το πολύ με 1024. Με anonymous proxy ταχύτητες έως και 80k/sec.
άντε...μια μαζική αποχώρηση με το καλό...δέχομαι συμμετοχές  :Razz:

----------


## dek1

Με σύνδεση 1024/256, eMule 0.47c, port forwarding και απόκρυψη (σήμερα 23/10/2006 από το πρωί 9:00 ως το μεσημέρι 2:00) κατάβασμα από 85-105kb/sec. ΦΤΟΥ ΦΤΟΥ να μην το ματιάσω. Ελπίζω να κρατήσει.

----------


## pleistos

Εγώ πάλι απ'τον μέσο όρο των 20-30 kb/s της ΗοL (768) με το Azureus, πήγα στη Forthnet και βρήκα την υγειά μου. Ο μέσος όρος εκτοξεύτηκε πάνω από 50 kb/s για το ίδιο τορρεντάκι.

----------


## TheXMaster

Απο Παρασκευή 20/10, απόγευμα, παρατήρησα περιορισμό ταχύτητας και σε όλες τις υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες (http, ftp etc). Τι εννοώ; 8-20 kb/s download για αρχεία απο το site της matrox, microsoft, ftp ntua και γενικά οτιδήποτε. Ακόμη και οι εικόνες των σελίδων κατεβαίνουν με αυτή την ταχύτητα.

Προφανώς έλεξα τα πάντα, ξαναρύθμισα τα πάντα, ξαναμπούταρα τα πάντα αλλά τίποτα. Συνεχίζεται! Δηλάδη κι ενα pdf να θελω να κατεβάσω, έχω ταχύτητα κάτι παραπάνω από PSTN. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι μπορώ να έχω πολλά αρχεία να κατεβαίνουν με http πχ με 10kb/sec. Αλλά η ταχύτητα του καθενος δεν λεει να ανέβει πάνω απο 20 στην καλύτερη. Γι'αυτό μου βρωμάει περιορισμός ανα connection. Δεν κατάφερα να βρω site η διεύθυνση που να κατεβάσω ταχύτερα.
Εννοειται οτι ολες οι δοκιμές έγιναν με p2p κλειστά.

Μήπως έφτασα κανα όριο GB/μηνα και με τιμωρούν χωρίς να το ξέρω;

 Για να μην πω παραπάνω από όσα πρέπει (και ξανασυγχιστω) ρωτάω να δω αν έχουν κι άλλοι αυτό το προβλημα. Ενας φίλος που έιναι στο ίδιο DSLAM το έχει.

Α, ναι: DSLAM αμπελοκηπων, 4/1Mbps

----------


## harris

> Μήπως έφτασα κανα όριο GB/μηνα και με τιμωρούν χωρίς να το ξέρω;


Δεν υπάρχει τετοιος περιορισμός... τουλάχιστον όχι επίσημα...

Έλεγξες την γραμμή σου ότι έιναι ΟΚ; Πήρες τηλέφωνο την τεχνική υποστήριξη;  :Thinking:

----------


## customer

Δοκιμαστε να κατεβασετε το ιδιο αρχειο απο τα downloads της microsoft σε διαφορετικες ωρες της ημέρας, και θα εκπλαγειτε. Με σθνδεση 768, το πρωι 82 και το βραδυ πεφτουμε στα  40. Η μειωση ειναι της ταξης του 100% και  φαινεται οτι καποιος παιζει μει τις βρυσες. :Whistle:

----------


## Avvocato

λοιπον παιδια κοιταξτε κατι που παρατηρησα στην γραμμη τις προηγουμενες ημερες.

1. Εκτος του Σαββατοκυριακου, και ειδικα το βραδυ του Σαββατου και μονο τοτε, που η γραμμη πεταγε, ολες τις αλλες ημερες βγαζει συγκεκριμενα ανωτατα ορια.

2. αλλαζει η συμπριφορα της γραμμης και ενω πχ το σαββατο συμπεριφερονταν ως τελειως ελευθερη και εδινε ολη της την δυναμη με μεγιστο ταυτοχρονο ανεβασμα και κατεβασμα 398kb down /104kb up, σημερα το βραδυ δινει πολυ περιεργες τιμες. Αν αφησω ελευθερο το ανεβασμα και χτυπισει μαξιμουμ ταχυτητα 100κ και ανω τοτε κατεβαζει μεχρι αλλα 100 το πολυ. Σε τορρεντ δεν πιανει πανω απο 70κ μεγιστο κατεβασμα. Συνολικα ολη η γραμμη δεν παει πανω απο 100κ κατεβασμα με μαξθμουμ ανεβασμα. Και σας υπενθιμιζω για να μην λεει κανενας πως ειναι φυσιολογικο πως το σαββατο δουλευε σε μεγιστες διαφορετικες ταχυτητες.

3. Κανω ενα πειραμα και βαζω γενικο λιμιτ στο ανεβασμα τα 50κ. Το αποτελεσμα ειναι εντυπωσιακο. Η γραμμη ξεκινησε να κατεβαζει με μεγιστο τα 170κ ενω πρωτα ηταν στα 100κ.

4. Σταματαω τελειως το ανεβασμα και βαζω να κατεβασω κατι απο direct servers (rapidhsare κτλπ) Χωρις να ανεβαζω τιποτε η γραμμη τερματιζει αλλα με διακειμανσεις μεχρι που σταδιακα αρχιζει να μειωνει ταχυτητα και φτανει να κατεβασει σταθερα με 220κ περιπου.
Ετσι και ξαναβαλω να ανεβαζαι η ταχυτητα πεφτει παλι στα προαναφερθεντα ορια.
Σε γενικες  γραμμες οπως θα εχετε καταλαβει υπαρχουν πολλα πραγματα που δεν συμβαδιζουν με αυτη την λογικη και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω για πιο λογο, με ποιες προυποθεσεις και φυσικα με πιο δικαιωμα απο την συμφωνια μας αλλαζουν καθε τοσο τις προδιαγραφες της γραμμης. Το μοναδικο που ειναι σταθερο τελικα ειναι το ανεβασμα.

Πληροφοριακα ειμαι DSLAM Αμπελοκηπων με 4/1 ΜΒ

----------


## TheXMaster

> Δεν υπάρχει τετοιος περιορισμός... τουλάχιστον όχι επίσημα...
> 
> Έλεγξες την γραμμή σου ότι έιναι ΟΚ; Πήρες τηλέφωνο την τεχνική υποστήριξη;


Ναι την γραμμή την ελεγξα. Με p2p κατεβάζω με 150 περιπου.

Μιλησα και με τεχινκη υποστήριξη. Μου είπαν να κανω τεστ κατεβαζοντας ενα αρχειο που μου υποδείξαν και να τους στείλω την μεση ταχύτητα, καθως και τα αποτελέσματα καποιων trace route. Τα εκανα τα ετειλα, εστειλα και αλλες δοκιμες, ανοιξαν ticket και απο τοτε δεν εχω λαβει καμμια απαντηση.

----------


## MNP-10

http://support.hol.gr/online/support....aspx?mid=2897

Online κατασταση δικτυου HOL.. Κλικαρετε στο κουτακι που βρισκεται Αν. Αττικη και βλεπετε τι συρσιμο τρωνε οι 6 διεθνεις συνδεσεις και οι 2 με το AIX.

Το TS δεν θα ειχε σοβαρο αποτελεσμα στις p2p ταχυτητες αν δεν υπηρχε σοβαρο προβλημα μπουκωματος.

----------


## anon

Ρε παιδιά, μια ερώτηση. Πόσες συνδέσεις 4Mbps έχει δώσει η HOL; Και πότε ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα στην HOL; Μήπως συμπίπτει με την αναβάθμιση του ΟΤΕ; (εντάξει είναι τρείς οι ερωτήσεις  :Laughing:  )

----------


## harris

> Ρε παιδιά, μια ερώτηση. Πόσες συνδέσεις 4Mbps έχει δώσει η HOL; Και πότε ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα στην HOL; Μήπως συμπίπτει με την αναβάθμιση του ΟΤΕ; (εντάξει είναι τρείς οι ερωτήσεις  )


Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα... τα 2 dslam της adsl2+ έχουν χωρητικότητα ~1.400 χρηστών. Κάντε έναν απλό υπολογισμό: 1.400 χρήστες από 4mbit έκαστος...  :ROFL: 

Εντάξει, προφανώς ακόμη δεν έχουν πουλήσει όλη την χωρητικότητα (μάλλον δλδ... ποιος να ξέρει αλήθεια; ), αλλά το 1/4 αυτών να έχουν πωληθεί έχουμε 350 χρήστες από 4Mbps έκαστος = 1.400mbps...

Με υπαρκτό international backbone στα 1.050Mbps... I rest my case.

Κάποιος γνώστης των θεμάτων ας επιβεβαιώσει ότι όντως έτσι δουλεύει το σύστημα... γιατί αν δουλεύει έτσι την βάψαμε  :Razz:

----------


## Avvocato

οπως βλεπω τον υπολογισμο σου μου φαινεται σωστος......ειναι δυστιχως χαλια η κατασταση και δεν θα βελτιωθει ουτε αμα φτασουν τα 3gbps που ειχαν πει για τις αρχες Νοεμβρη. Να υποθεσω ομως πως εφτασαν το 1gb τα αλλα 2 θα τα δουμε κατα Γενναρη μερια, αν υποθεσουμε πως απο τις αρχες του Σεπτεμβρη εκαναν τοσο χρονο για να φτασουν το 1

----------


## ssotiris

> Ρε παιδιά, μια ερώτηση. Πόσες συνδέσεις 4Mbps έχει δώσει η HOL; Και πότε ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα στην HOL; Μήπως συμπίπτει με την αναβάθμιση του ΟΤΕ; (εντάξει είναι τρείς οι ερωτήσεις  )


H πρώτη απάντηση μόνο θεωρητική μπορεί να είναι, και ας υποθέσουμε (αισιόδοξα) ότι έχει πουλήσει το 1/4 της χωρητικότητας του dslam, στο οποίο υπάρχει ένας ταυτοχρονισμός 1/2...δηλ. 1400/4=350 χρήστες από τους οποίους 350/2=175 χρήστες είναι ταυτόχρονα την ίδια στιγμή και χρησιμοποιούν την γραμμή...δηλ.175 Χ 4Μbps= 700Μbps....μόνο από τους γρήγορους χρήστες, χωρίς να υπολογίσουμε τις υπόλοιπες χιλιάδες χρηστών των συμβατικών ADSL.
*το 1/2 είναι τεράστιος συντελεστής, αλλά θεωρώ ότι όποιος έχει πάρει την μεγάλη γραμμή την έχει πάρει για να κατεβάζει,οπότε γεμίζει το queue διαφόρων προγραμμάτων και το αφήνει να ρουφάει.

Το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε μόλις έβαλαν τον κόφτη από τις 4άρες, που έγινε περίπου την ίδια εποχή με τον διπλασιασμό των γραμμών.

Εάν θυμάμαι καλά την σειρά των γεγονότων, είναι κάπως έτσι.

Αρχικά έπαιζαν φουλ στο κέντρο Αθηνών και οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες ήταν στην ονομαστική ταχύτητα.

Μετά έβαλαν κόφτη στο κέντρο Αμαρουσίου και οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες ήταν στην ονομαστική ταχύτητα.

Μετά έβαλαν κόφτη και στο κέντρο Αθηνών και οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες ήταν σε διπλάσια ταχύτητα.

Μετά έβγαλαν τον κόφτη και από τα δύο κέντρα και υποβίβασαν τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες.

Και τέλος, έχουν φτάσει στο απόλυτο όριο...έβαλαν TS σε όλους.

----------


## harris

> Και τέλος, έχουν φτάσει στο απόλυτο όριο...έβαλαν TS σε όλους.


Μου άρεσε πολύ ο τρόπος που τα έγραψες! Περιγραφικότατος!!! :ROFL: 

Πάντως όσο περνά ο καιρός και βλέπουμε τα σκαμπανεβάσματα που γίνονται, εγώ πιστεύω περισσότερο ότι υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα στο bandwidth και όχι θέμα TS. Εκτός αν το ενεργοποιούν / απενεγροποιούν on demand ανάλογα με την κίνηση που βλέπουν...

Έχεις δει τελευταία τις 6 διεθνείς γραμμές της HOL?! Όποτε και να τις τσεκάρω είναι μονίμως τερματισμένες... 99,Χ%!!! Που θα το βρεις το bandwidth να κατεβάσεις βρε Σωτήρη;  :Whistle:

----------


## anon

Tα ερωτήματά μου ρητορικά μεν, ήταν για να δείξουν το εύλογο. Δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να τροφοδοτήσει σε τόσους χρήστες το bw που έχουν, και ούτε πρόκειται να γίνει, τουλάχιστον σύντομα. Και ο λόγος απλός. Το διεθνές backbone κοστίζει πολύ. Ειτε με TS είτε χωρίς, υπάρχει πρόβλημα ταχύτητας και θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει. Ο μόνος τρόπος για την HOL, μονόδρομος, είναι να βάλει TS στα p2p. Γιατί εαν προσπαθήσει να δώσει bw χωρίς αυτό, ουσιαστικά θα βάλει θηλειά στον λαιμό της για χρεωκοπία. Και δεν έχει το απαιτούμενο μέγεθος με αριθμό χρηστών, ώστε να δικαιολογήσει πχ 1Gbps επιπλέον για να εξομαλύνει τα πράγματα. 

Πιστεύω ότι και οι υπόλοιπες εταιρίες που πάνε (ή είναι) σε LLU θα αντιμετωπίσουν κάτι παρόμοιο.

----------


## restinpeace

> Δεν υπάρχει τετοιος περιορισμός... τουλάχιστον όχι επίσημα...
> 
> Έλεγξες την γραμμή σου ότι έιναι ΟΚ; Πήρες τηλέφωνο την τεχνική υποστήριξη;


Εγω μια περιοδο δεν κατέβαζα πάνω απο 2g την μέρα. φαινόταν και στην ανάλυση συνδέσεων της hol.

----------


## karetsos

εγώ πάντως πριν από δύο μέρες ενεργοποίησα άλλη εταιρεία.... (δεν έχει σημασία ποιά)

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ...........

από τα 20άρια της HOL πήγα μέσα σε 3 ώρες σε 60άρια (στο e-mule με γραμμή 768)

όσοι μπορείτε απλά φύγετε.... μιλάμε για μεγάλη διαφορά... η μέρα με τη νύχτα

----------


## anon

Και μόνο απο τα μηνύματα στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα καταλαβαίνυμε ότι όλος ο πόνος είναι για τα π2π. Δυστυχώς έτσι όπως πάει το πράγμαθα αναγκάσουμε τους παρόχους όλους να βάλουν κάποια στιγμή traffic shapers. Να μου το θυμηθείτε...

----------


## karavagos

Όλα είναι θέμα κόστους...

----------


## asikamin

> Και μόνο απο τα μηνύματα στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα καταλαβαίνυμε ότι όλος ο πόνος είναι για τα π2π. Δυστυχώς έτσι όπως πάει το πράγμαθα αναγκάσουμε τους παρόχους όλους να βάλουν κάποια στιγμή traffic shapers. Να μου το θυμηθείτε...


Μα πάρε για παράδειγμα τι υπόσχεται ο ΟΤΕ:





> OTENET OnDSL. Σύνδεση στο Internet με ADSL για όλους!
> 
> Θέλετε να ακούτε μουσική και να βλέπετε ταινίες on-line σε πραγματικό χρόνο και με υψηλή ποιότητα; Θέλετε να ανταλλάσσετε e-mail με φωτογραφίες, video και "βαριά" αρχεία; Θέλετε να "σερφάρετε", να κάνετε downloading και ταυτόχρονα να μιλάτε στο τηλέφωνο;

----------


## Avvocato

> Tα ερωτήματά μου ρητορικά μεν, ήταν για να δείξουν το εύλογο. Δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να τροφοδοτήσει σε τόσους χρήστες το bw που έχουν, και ούτε πρόκειται να γίνει, τουλάχιστον σύντομα. Και ο λόγος απλός. Το διεθνές backbone κοστίζει πολύ. Ειτε με TS είτε χωρίς, υπάρχει πρόβλημα ταχύτητας και θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει. Ο μόνος τρόπος για την HOL, μονόδρομος, είναι να βάλει TS στα p2p. Γιατί εαν προσπαθήσει να δώσει bw χωρίς αυτό, ουσιαστικά θα βάλει θηλειά στον λαιμό της για χρεωκοπία. Και δεν έχει το απαιτούμενο μέγεθος με αριθμό χρηστών, ώστε να δικαιολογήσει πχ 1Gbps επιπλέον για να εξομαλύνει τα πράγματα. 
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι και οι υπόλοιπες εταιρίες που πάνε (ή είναι) σε LLU θα αντιμετωπίσουν κάτι παρόμοιο.



και γιατι πουλαει ρε φιλε τοτε , αφου δεν μπορει να ανταπεξελθει σε αυτο που πουλαει????

γραφει πουθενα ξεκαθαρα πως θα σου περιοριζει το π2π ????

Πρεπει να ειναι ολοι νομικοι, για να μπορουν να ερμηνευσουν το συμβολαιο ή μηπως σου δινει την δυνατοτητα να το διαπραγματευτεις ???

Ξερεις τι λεει ο νομος σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις, οταν ο ορος δεν ειναι ξεκαθαρος κρινεται προς οφελως του καταναλωτη και οχι της εταιρειας.......κοινως καταχρηστικος.

Η εταιρεια ειναι απο τις πλεον αναξιοπιστες και αυτο θα το διαπιστωσει στο συντομο μελλον, γιατι ο κοσμος μπορει να ειναι προβατα και να πηγαινει οπου τον πανε, αλλα και τα προβατα αμα μυριστουν φρεσκο γρασιδι πανε εκει για να φανε.
Περιμενε να τελιωσουν τα κλειστα συμβολαια και να δεις πως θα ψαχνει μετα νεα κοροιδα.

Τουλαχιστον να ξερουμε οτι βαλαμε 768 και κατεβαζουμε με 60 οχι 4μβιτ και κατεβαζουμε με 30, ειναι να μη τι αλλο ξεφτυλα.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

Εγω το μονο που εχω να πω τωρα ενο τιν παλευα με Enicryption τοσες μερες χτες που το εβγαλα βαρεσα σε τορρεντ σταθερα 64,6kb/s με 67kb/s τα σχολεια δικασας ειπαρχει και ss οποιος το χριαζεται  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## customer

Εμενα η γιαγια μου με το ελεγε: "το φτηνο ειναι ακριβο παιδι μου" Ειναι απλο παιδια. Η καλή εταιρια πουλησε  χιλιαδες συνδεσεις με χαμηλο κοστος.  Ετσι, ειτε γιατι αυξηθηκανε  οι απαιτησεις σε  bandwidth, ειτε γιατι δεν ειχε φραγκα για αναβαθμιση του εξοπλισμου της,  εφηρμοσε αυτην την πολιτικη, μια κινηση που προφανως ηταν απαραιτητη γι αυτην αλλα οχι και για εμας :Wink:   . Oι υπολοιπες εταιριες ηταν μεν ακριβοτερες, αλλα ουτε πολυ κοσμο μαζεψαν ουτε ειχαν προβληματα με αυξημενο traffic.

----------


## harris

> Oι υπολοιπες εταιριες ηταν μεν ακριβοτερες, αλλα ουτε πολυ κοσμο μαζεψαν ουτε ειχαν προβληματα με αυξημενο traffic.


Καλά... κάνε μια βόλτα στα νήματα των άλλων εταιρειών να δεις τί γκρίνια πέφτει για τις ταχύτητες και τα λέμε...

Προφανώς και έχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα η HOL, αλλά μη λέμε ότι και οι άλλοι δεν έχουν!  :Wink:

----------


## ssotiris

> *Και μόνο απο τα μηνύματα στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα καταλαβαίνυμε ότι όλος ο πόνος είναι για τα π2π*. Δυστυχώς έτσι όπως πάει το πράγμαθα αναγκάσουμε τους παρόχους όλους να βάλουν κάποια στιγμή traffic shapers. Να μου το θυμηθείτε...


E,και?

Είναι κάτι που απαγορεύεται ή είναι κάτι που στο έλεγαν ξεκάθαρα σε κάποιο όρο στην σύμβαση?

Μήπως στο ανέφεραν έστω και προφορικά πριν την υπογραφή της σύμβασης?
(ακόμη και στους λίγους υποψιασμένους που ρώτησαν την ίδια απάντηση έδωσαν..._κανένας έλεγχος και όλα ανοιχτά_)

Μήπως σου το είπαν μετά τα δεκάδες εκατοντάδες τηλεφωνήματα και τα εκατοντάδες tickets?

Η επίσημη γραμμή της εταιρίας παραμένει ότι όλα είναι ανοικτά και ελεύθερα και πως δεν γίνεται κανενός είδους έλεγχος στα πακέτα....μας βγάζουν και τρελλούς από πάνω...για μένα *θα ήταν πιο ηθικό* να βγει ένας από κει μέσα και να πει _δεν μας φτάνει το BW, αναγκαστήκαμε να προβούμε σε προσωρινές ενέργειες για να μην καταρρεύσει το σύστημα, και εργαζόμαστε στην εύρεση λύσης_ (το παραμύθι με τα 3Gbps σε 15 μέρες).

----------


## MNP-10

Υπ'οψην οτι οσοι θελετε να ζητησετε μη ανανεωση για broadband packs πρεπει να το κανετε 45 μερες πριν τη ληξη τους γιατι μετα σας ανανεωνει *ΓΙΑ 1 ΧΡΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΤΙΜΗ ΑΟΡΙΣΤΟΥ.*

----------


## anon

Πολλοί εδώ μέσα κάνουν ένα σημαντικό λάθος. Παίρνουν τις διαφημίσεις στα σοβαρά, πράγμα που έχουμε συνηθίσει να μην κάνουμε σε άλλα προιόντα ή υπηρεσίες. Δηλαδή η διαφήμιση που λέει ότι το τάδε απορυπαντικό καθαρίζει τα πάντα στους 30 βαθμούς την πιστεύεις; Για ρώτα την μάνα σου... Απλά δεν έχουμε συνηθίσει σε κάποια πράγματα ακόμη. Τωρα, είναι σωστο / ηθικό αυτό; Μάλλον όχι, αλλά τότε η συζήτηση πάει αλλού. Απλά όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω, με τα κυκλώματα που έχουν οι πάροχοι, δεν μπορούν να έχουν όλοι δυστυχώς το άπλετο bw για να κατεβάζουν αβέρτα. Αν πάρει και η γιαγιά στα Δριμύκλαδα ADSL, και έχουμε διείσδυση πάνω απο 10%, τότε κάτι μπορεί να γίνει. Μέχρι τότε, περαστικά μας...

ΥΓ. Γιαυτό μπορεί να βλέπετε τέτοια φοβερά στις διαφημίσεις, αλλά σε κανένα συμβόλαιο, ακόμη και εαν το ζητήσετε και είστε σε θέση να πληρώσετε και παραπάνω, σημαντικά παραπάνω χρήματα, δεν πρόκειται να σας δώσουν κάτι τέτοιο (λέγεται SLA).

----------


## customer

Αυτος o ισχυρισμος με τη δηθεν καταρα των p2p πρεπει να τελειωσει. Ενα μονο σας λεω. Ο ΟΤΕ δεν περιοριζεται σε διαφημηση  αλλα στο interface των ρουτερς που παρεχει, υπαρχουν default ρυθμισεις του configuratrion για portforwarding  του συνολου των p2p προγραμματων. *Για ολα ανεξαιρετως. Ονομαστικα.* (Emule/edonkey/azureus κλπ).  




> Καλά... κάνε μια βόλτα στα νήματα των άλλων εταιρειών να δεις τί γκρίνια πέφτει για τις ταχύτητες και τα λέμε...


Συμφωνω, αλλα τετοιου ειδους προβληματα ειχε η HOL και  προ traffic shaping. To θεμα ειναι οτι χωρις encryption δεν κατεβαινει τιποτα απο εξωτερικο, και με encryption κατεβαινουν ελαχιστα πραγματα απο τους ελαχιστους peers με ενεργοποιημενο obfuscation. Μειωση του bandwindth δεχομαστε. Αστυνομευση, λογοκρισια της πληροφοριας και ελεγχο δεδομενων δεν δεχομαστε.

----------


## Embraced

> Πολλοί εδώ μέσα κάνουν ένα σημαντικό λάθος. Παίρνουν τις διαφημίσεις στα σοβαρά, πράγμα που έχουμε συνηθίσει να μην κάνουμε σε άλλα προιόντα ή υπηρεσίες. Δηλαδή η διαφήμιση που λέει ότι το τάδε απορυπαντικό καθαρίζει τα πάντα στους 30 βαθμούς την πιστεύεις; Για ρώτα την μάνα σου... Απλά δεν έχουμε συνηθίσει σε κάποια πράγματα ακόμη. Τωρα, είναι σωστο / ηθικό αυτό; Μάλλον όχι, αλλά τότε η συζήτηση πάει αλλού. Απλά όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω, με τα κυκλώματα που έχουν οι πάροχοι, δεν μπορούν να έχουν όλοι δυστυχώς το άπλετο bw για να κατεβάζουν αβέρτα. Αν πάρει και η γιαγιά στα Δριμύκλαδα ADSL, και έχουμε διείσδυση πάνω απο 10%, τότε κάτι μπορεί να γίνει. Μέχρι τότε, περαστικά μας...
> 
> ΥΓ. Γιαυτό μπορεί να βλέπετε τέτοια φοβερά στις διαφημίσεις, αλλά σε κανένα συμβόλαιο, ακόμη και εαν το ζητήσετε και είστε σε θέση να πληρώσετε και παραπάνω, σημαντικά παραπάνω χρήματα, δεν πρόκειται να σας δώσουν κάτι τέτοιο (λέγεται SLA).


Καλά όλα αυτά αλλα όταν αθετούνται όροι στα συμβόλαια τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Σίγουρα οι διαφημίσεις παρουσιάζουν μόνο τα θετικά μιας αγοράς, αλλα τα συμβόλαια τα αναφέρουν όλα ρητά. Βέβαια θα μου πείς, άντε να αποδείξεις τους ισχυρισμούς σου. Πάντως πιστεύω ότι οι καταναλωτές πρέπει να σκέφτονται και να απορρίπτουν πολιτικές που υποτιμούν τη νοημοσύνη τους ή καταπατούν τα δικαιωματά τους με ύπουλο τρόπο.

----------


## harris

> στο interface των ρουτερς που παρεχει, υπαρχουν default ρυθμισεις του configuratrion για portforwarding  του συνολου των p2p προγραμματων. *Για ολα ανεξαιρετως. Ονομαστικα.* (Emule/edonkey/azureus κλπ).


Τί σχέση έχει ο ΟΤΕ με αυτά?! Στο τελευταίο firmware που είχα κατεβάσει για το speedtouch 510i που είχα, είχε ακριβώς αυτό που περιγράφεις! Αυτά περιλαμβάνονται στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις! σιγά μην κάτσει ο πΟΤΕς να κάνει τέτοια πράγματα  :Laughing: 





> τετοιου ειδους προβληματα ειχε η HOL και  προ traffic shaping.


Από Απρίλιο μέχρι Ιούλιο που είχα HOL 384 πατημένη σε γραμμή 512 του ΟΤΕ, η σύνδεση πετούσε... συνεχώς πάνω από το όριο ήτανε τα κατεβάσματα είτε ftp είτε Ρ2Ρ... από τότε που ξεκίνησε ο διπλασιασμός των γραμμών, και κυρίως από τον Σεπτέμβριο που έγινε μαζικός αρχίσανε τα μεγάλα γλέντια...

Και λέω... υποστηρίζουμε ότι γίνεται TS από την HOL, εν μέσω αναταραχών με τις ταχύτητες γενικώς... μήπως θα ήταν σοφό να περιμένουμε να καταλαγιάσει το πράγμα και να καταλάβουμε τί φταίει;

Και αν υπάρχει το TS τότε πως μπορώ εγώ να βλέπω αυτό; Και μάλιστα όχι μία φορά, αλλά σε όλα τα καλά Ρ2Ρ!!! Εκτός αν η HOL αφήνει την δική μου γραμμή ελεύθερη για να μας βγάζω όλους τρελλούς!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## customer

> Τί σχέση έχει ο ΟΤΕ με αυτά?! Στο τελευταίο firmware που είχα κατεβάσει για το speedtouch 510i που είχα, είχε ακριβώς αυτό που περιγράφεις! Αυτά περιλαμβάνονται στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις! σιγά μην κάτσει ο πΟΤΕς να κάνει τέτοια πράγματα


Εγω  φιλε harris το firmware δεν το κατεβασα, αλλα ηταν ηδη περασμενο με την αγορα του μηχανηματος απο το κεντρικο καταστημα του ΟΤΕ στη θεσσαλονικη. Ενα ειναι το θεμα: οτι πωλουνται  μηχανακια, με ρυθμισεις p2p, στα ΟΤΕ-shops, ειτε σκετα ειτε μαζι με συνδρομες του OTE. Αυτο μαζι με το γεγονος της διαφημισης του file-sharing αρκει για να δειξει την τακτικη της εταιριας στο θεμα των p2p







> ... μήπως θα ήταν σοφό να περιμένουμε να καταλαγιάσει το πράγμα και να καταλάβουμε τί φταίει;


 Πιθανον να ειναι οπως το λες. Μεχρι ομως να καταλαγιασει το πραγμα, το πακετο θα ληξει και θα βρεθουμε με ενα χρονο επ'αοριστου συνδεση.




> Και αν υπάρχει το TS τότε πως μπορώ εγώ να βλέπω αυτό; Και μάλιστα όχι μία φορά, αλλά σε όλα τα καλά Ρ2Ρ!!! Εκτός αν η HOL αφήνει την δική μου γραμμή ελεύθερη για να μας βγάζω όλους τρελλούς!!!


Στο εχω ξαναπει. Φαινεται οτι τις μεγαλες συνδεσεις τις προσεχουν. Μη μου πεις οτι δεν εχουν αυτη την δυνατοτητα.

----------


## harris

> Στο εχω ξαναπει. Φαινεται οτι τις μεγαλες συνδεσεις τις προσεχουν. Μη μου πεις οτι δεν εχουν αυτη την δυνατοτητα.


Ναι την έχουν σίγουρα, αλλά δεν το κάνουν... Δες πόσοι κάτοχοι 4096/1024 φωνάζουν για τα ίδια με σένα... Αν δεις σε όλες τις σελίδες επί σελίδων που έχουν γραφτεί θα συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι τα προβλήματα δεν αφορούν κατηγορίες χρηστών, αλλά όλους τους χρήστες... και οι οποίοι την μιά σέρνονται την άλλη πετούν!

Κοίτα... δεν είμαι δικηγόρος κανενός και δη της HOL. Ούτε και θα προσπαθήσω να πείσω γι'αυτά που λέω... απλά κι εγώ προσπαθώ να καταλήξω σε κάποια λογικά συμπεράσματα μέσα στην χαοτική αυτή περίοδο για να μπορέσω να καταλάβω ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα και να απευθυνθώ στον πραγματικά υπεύθυνο για να μου το λύσει...  :Wink:

----------


## customer

Ουτε εγω φιλε μου ειμαι κατηγορος της Hol αφου ειναι αδυνατον να γνωριζει καποιος τι συμβαινει πραγματικα στα τερματικα της οποιασδηποτε εταιριας. Και το προβλημα δεν ειναι τα ανεβοκατεβασματα της ταχυτητας, που οπως ειπες σε αλλο ποστ λιγο πολυ υπαρχουν σε ολες τις εταιριες. Το προβλημα ειναι το p2p throtling απο το εξωτερικο, που ειναι ολοφανερο οτι εφαρμοζεται στις γραμμες της Hol, χωρις και παλι να μπορει καποιος να αποδειξει οτι αυτο οφειλεται στη συγκεκριμενη εταιρια. Τελειωνοντας να πω οτι ηδη ειμαι με το demo άλλης εταιριας, χωρις κανενα απολυτως προβλημα.

----------


## sdikr

> Εγω  φιλε harris το firmware δεν το κατεβασα, αλλα ηταν ηδη περασμενο με την αγορα του μηχανηματος απο το κεντρικο καταστημα του ΟΤΕ στη θεσσαλονικη. Ενα ειναι το θεμα: οτι πωλουνται  μηχανακια, με ρυθμισεις p2p, στα ΟΤΕ-shops, ειτε σκετα ειτε μαζι με συνδρομες του OTE. Αυτο μαζι με το γεγονος της διαφημισης του file-sharing αρκει για να δειξει την τακτικη της εταιριας στο θεμα των p2p


Σχεδόν όλα τα ρουτερ έχουν μέσα περασμένες ρυθμίσεις για τις ποιο δημοφιλές εφαρμογές,  αυτές οι ρυθμίσεις ειναι περασμένες απο την εταιριά κατασκευής και όχι απο τον ΟΤΕ ή τον κάθε πάροχο

----------


## Ellin

> Κατ'αρχήν συμφωνώ 100% μαζί σου, όντως δεν μπορεί να ανέχεσαι τον καθένα που έχει φιλοδοξία να κατεβάσει όλο το Internet.
> 
> Τώρα το γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό, είναι θέμα πολλών παραγόντων και άλλης συζήτησης.


Διαφωνώ καθέτως! Δεν μπορούμε να ορίσουμε για κανένα λόγο πως θα χρησιμοποιεί ο καθένας την σύνδεση του και για ποιο λόγο! Έλεος!

Το ότι ίσως επηρεάζει τους άλλους συνδρομητές, ευθύνη έχει ο εκάστοτε πάροχος και όχι ο τελικός χρήστης. Να φροντίζει να υπάρχει διαθέσιμο bandwidth για όλους.





> Όμως, δεν μπορεί και η HOL (και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος ISP) ενδεχομένως να ακολουθεί τέτοιες πολιτικές και να μην ενημερώνει.
> 
> Στην τελική απαιτείται διαφάνεια, και δεν μπορεί να την πληρώνουν όλοι οι χρήστες για χάρη μερικών. Μπορεί αύριο να θελήσεις εσύ να κατεβάσεις κάτι από Ρ2Ρ δίκτυο, γιατί να υποστείς τις συνέπειες;
> 
> Αν το θέλει ένας ISP είτε να εφαρμόζει ts πολιτικές αλλά να είναι *διαφανής* ή να ακολουθήσει μία Fair Usage Policy.
> 
> Όχι όμως να το παίζει παλαβός!


Νομίζω ότι νομικά είναι καλυμμένος να το πράξει ο εκάστοτε πάροχος όπως είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάνει ο ΟΤΕ με το VOIP. (Έχουν γίνει δοκιμές οι οποίες δεν αφήνουν αμφιβολία- Δεν μπορούμε, ακόμα να προσδιορίσουμε αν ήταν ηθελημένο-ανθρωπινή παρέμβαση ή "τεχνική αδυναμία")


Τώρα αν αποτελεί σωστή πολιτική αυτό είναι σίγουρα λάθος! Και ειδικά χωρίς καμία ενημέρωση αφού κάθε καταναλωτής δικαιούται να γνωρίζει για το είδος και την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας που λαμβάνει.

Η επιλογή όμως είναι δική μας κύριοι!

----------


## anon

> Καλά όλα αυτά αλλα όταν αθετούνται όροι στα συμβόλαια τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Σίγουρα οι διαφημίσεις παρουσιάζουν μόνο τα θετικά μιας αγοράς, αλλα τα συμβόλαια τα αναφέρουν όλα ρητά. Βέβαια θα μου πείς, άντε να αποδείξεις τους ισχυρισμούς σου. Πάντως πιστεύω ότι οι καταναλωτές πρέπει να σκέφτονται και να απορρίπτουν πολιτικές που υποτιμούν τη νοημοσύνη τους ή καταπατούν τα δικαιωματά τους με ύπουλο τρόπο.


Βρές μου βρε embraced κάποιον τέτοιον όρο, και αύριο ξεκινάμε δικαστικό αγώνα. Που λέει ότι εαν δεν μπορείς να κατεβάζεις π2π με φουλ την ονομαστική ή έστω με την μισή ή με το 1/3 που λένε πολλοί εδώ μέσα, ότι συνίσταται σε πρόβλημα γραμμής... Εγώ δεν είδα πουθενά νούμερα και λοιπούς τεχνικούς όρους, παρα μόνο γενικολογίες, και ειδικά να τεκμηριώνεται ότι οι ταχύτητες δεν είναι εγγυημένες, που είναι τόσο γενικό, σαν να λέμε ότι και το 1/100 να έχεις, είναι ΟΚ....

----------


## slow

> Βρές μου βρε embraced κάποιον τέτοιον όρο, και αύριο ξεκινάμε δικαστικό αγώνα. Που λέει ότι εαν δεν μπορείς να κατεβάζεις π2π με φουλ την ονομαστική ή έστω με την μισή ή με το 1/3 που λένε πολλοί εδώ μέσα, ότι συνίσταται σε πρόβλημα γραμμής... Εγώ δεν είδα πουθενά νούμερα και λοιπούς τεχνικούς όρους, παρα μόνο γενικολογίες, και ειδικά να τεκμηριώνεται ότι οι ταχύτητες δεν είναι εγγυημένες, που είναι τόσο γενικό, σαν να λέμε ότι και το 1/100 να έχεις, είναι ΟΚ....


 Ναι βρε εσύ έχεις δίκιο

Αλλά εσένα δεν σε πειράζει που αγόρασες (σου πούλησαν) Porsche με μηχανή Zastava 750.

 Τι να κάνουμε δηλαδή να δικαιολογήσουμε την εταιρία που μας το πούλησε, επειδή μας λέει: «ξέρετε υπήρχε πολύ μεγάλη ζήτηση σε αυτό το μοντέλο και επειδή οι μηχανές δεν φτάνουν για όλους σας βάλαμε την zastava».

 Όπως είπα και πιο πριν έχω σταματήσει το P2P (τουλάχιστον το «χοντρό») εδώ και πολύ καιρό, αλλά τα παράπονα μου δεν θα τα κάνω σε αυτούς που κατεβάζουν P2P, αλλά στην εταιρία που τους έταξε "παπάδες" αλλά τους έδωσε dialup.

Δεν μπορώ να τους πω «ρε εσείς σταματήστε να ζητάτε Porsche γιατί δεν φτάνουν οι μηχανές και η εταιρία θα μας βάλει zastava»  

Πώς να τους το πω αφού (τους έταξαν) και πλήρωσαν για Porsche.

Είναι φυσιολογικό να φωνάζεις αυτόν που πλήρωσες για μια υπηρεσία, όχι τους άλλους που πλήρωσαν όπως και εσύ για την ίδια υπηρεσία και παραπονιούνται για τα προβλήματα της.

Αν τους έλεγε η εταιρία από την αρχή ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να τους δώσει zastava δεν νομίζω τώρα να παραπονιόταν κανένας (αλλά δεν νομίζω να έπαιρνε και κανένας)  :Smile: 

Αν ΠΧ πάρουν όλοι air condition, και όταν τα ανάβουν πέφτει το ρεύμα, και βγαίνει η ΔΕΗ και λέει «μην τα ανάβετε γιατί δεν φτάνει το ρεύμα για όλους», θα πεις στους υπόλοιπους να τα κλείσουν και να «σκάσουν» ή θα «κράξεις» την ΔΕΗ που την χρυσοπληρώνεις και με την πρώτη ζέστη (εδώ και πολλά χρόνια) πέφτουν τα συστήματα της.

----------


## boss

Αυτό κατά κάποιο τρόπο παρεμποδίζει/καθυστερεί την "ελεύθερη διακίνηση της πληροφορίας" και σίγουρα είναι ανεπίτρεπτο. Το να κρυπτογραφείς δεδομένα δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο μιας που κάτι τέτοιο επιβαρύνει σημαντικά τις ήδη άθλιες ταχύτητες(σε σχέση κόστος/απόδωση) του ελληνικού χώρου.

----------


## yiapap

> Βρές μου βρε embraced κάποιον τέτοιον όρο, και αύριο ξεκινάμε δικαστικό αγώνα. Που λέει ότι εαν δεν μπορείς να κατεβάζεις π2π με φουλ την ονομαστική ή έστω με την μισή ή με το 1/3 που λένε πολλοί εδώ μέσα, ότι συνίσταται σε πρόβλημα γραμμής... Εγώ δεν είδα πουθενά νούμερα και λοιπούς τεχνικούς όρους, παρα μόνο γενικολογίες, και ειδικά να τεκμηριώνεται ότι οι ταχύτητες δεν είναι εγγυημένες, που είναι τόσο γενικό, σαν να λέμε ότι και το 1/100 να έχεις, είναι ΟΚ....


Αντιγράφω αυτούσιο το Post του viron:
---------------------------------
Νόμος αρ. 3043/2002(Ευθύνη του πωλητή για πραγματικά ελαττώματα και έλλειψη συνομολογημένων ιδιοτήτων) Κεφάλαιο Α' Αστικός κώδικας άρθρο 535 παράγραφος 4 :



> ...
> Ο πωλητής δεν εκπληρώνει την κατά το προηγούμενο άρθρο υποχρέωση του, αν το πράγμα που παραδίδει στον αγοραστή δεν ανταποκρινεται στην σύμβαση και ιδίως...
> 4.* δεν έχει την ποιότητα ή απόδοση που ο αγοραστής ευλόγως προσδοκά από πράγματα της ίδιας κατηγορίασ, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και τις δημόσιες δηλώσεις του πωλητή, του παραγωγού ή αντιπροσώπου του, στο πλάισο ιδίως της σχετικής διαφήμισης ή της επισήμανσης, εκτός αν ο πωλητής δεν γνώριζε ούτε όφειλε να γνωρίζει τη σχετική δήλωση*....
> "


Βάλτε στα παραπάνω πράγμα-προιόν= γραμμή DSL, πωλητής = OTESHOP.gr, παραγωγός= ΟΤΕ.

Nόμος 2251/1994 Προστασία των καταναλωτών άρθρο 2 παράγραφος 7.Θ:




> ...
> 7.	Σε κάθε περίπτωση, καταχρηστικοί είναι ιδίως οι όροι που:
> ...
> θ)ορίζουν ότι η παροχή δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να ανταποκρίνεται στις ουσιώδεις, για τον καταναλωτή, προδιαγραφές, στο δείγμα, στις ανάγκες της ειδικής χρήσης, για την οποία την προορίζει ο καταναλωτής και την οποία αποδέχεται ο προμηθευτής ή στο συνηθισμένο προορισμό της.
> ....


Βάλτε παροχή= γραμμή DSL από ΟΤΕ, ανάγκες της ειδικής χρήσης=σύνδεση με τον ISP provider και κάθε είδους χρήση (voice, data, video), και έχετε ότι ο όρος περί μη εγγυημένης ταχύτητας είναι καταχρηστικός.

Βύρων.
----------------------------------------------------

Άλλαξε τον πωλητή και ίσως το παραγωγό και είσαι μέσα  :Wink:

----------


## Embraced

'Οντως πρέπει να είναι καταχρηστικοί οι όροι. πχ ορισμένοι διαμαρτύρονται ότι έχουν ονομαστική ταχύτητα 2 Mbps και πραγματική κάτω από την μισή. Τότε γιατί να πληρώνουν το ακριβότερο πακέτο; Αυτό το "δεν εγγυόμαι" δεν έχει καμία λογική. Θα μπορούσαν να λένε "εγγυόμαι το 60%" όπως όταν αγοράζεις ένα μηχάνημα λένε "2 χρόνια εγγύηση". Με συγχωρείτε αλλά έχω μάθει όταν είμαι εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις μου (να τους τα σκάω δηλαδή), να δικαιούμαι κάποια πράγματα. Δεν είπε κανένας ότι αν η ταχύτητά μου πέσει 1bps παρακάτω θα τους κάνω μήνυση, αλλά όχι και αυτή η ισοπέδωση που πάνε να επιβάλλουν (ότι ναναι ταχύτητα + κυνήγι στα p2p)

----------


## sdikr

> 'Οντως πρέπει να είναι καταχρηστικοί οι όροι. πχ ορισμένοι διαμαρτύρονται ότι έχουν ονομαστική ταχύτητα 2 Mbps και πραγματική κάτω από την μισή. Τότε γιατί να πληρώνουν το ακριβότερο πακέτο; Αυτό το "δεν εγγυόμαι" δεν έχει καμία λογική. Θα μπορούσαν να λένε "εγγυόμαι το 60%" όπως όταν αγοράζεις ένα μηχάνημα λένε "2 χρόνια εγγύηση". Με συγχωρείτε αλλά έχω μάθει όταν είμαι εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις μου (να τους τα σκάω δηλαδή), να δικαιούμαι κάποια πράγματα. Δεν είπε κανένας ότι αν η ταχύτητά μου πέσει 1bps παρακάτω θα τους κάνω μήνυση, αλλά όχι και αυτή η ισοπέδωση που πάνε να επιβάλλουν (ότι ναναι ταχύτητα + κυνήγι στα p2p)



http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...157#post824157  :Whistle:

----------


## Dimitris

Απλά να τους πείτε κι εσείς "θα σας πληρώσω, αλλά δεν εγγυόμαι ότι θα είναι ολόκληρο το ποσό και δεν ξέρω πότε θα το πληρώσω όλο. Ίσως στην επόμενη αναβάθμιση του μισθού μου  :Twisted Evil:  "

----------


## anon

@yiapap Οι ΑDSL δεν είναι προιόντα όπως πχ αυτοκίνητο, για να πείς ότι πχ είναι ελλατωματικό, γιατί  έχει κάποιο βαθούλωμα το καπώ ή δεν ανάβουν τα φώτα. Είναι δύσκολο να ταυτοποιήσεις το ένα με το άλλο προκειμένου να κάνεις χρήση του νόμου που επικαλείσαι. Συν το γεγονός ότι οι ADSL παντού στο κόσμο λειτουργούν ως ασύγχρονες και με μη εγγυημένες ταχύτητες.  Το αν στην Ελλάδα γίνεται κατάχρηση είτε απο τον ΟΤΕ είτε απο τους παρόχους είτε απο τους χρήστες, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το πας δικαστικώς. Εαν μπορείς και νομίζεις ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα, τότε εγώ είμαι μέσα. Ομως το ξέρεις ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα στο σημείο αυτό... 

Το μόνο που μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε είναι ότι οι ανάγκες να βγάλουν περισσότερα χρήματα, θα τους οδηγήσουν σύντομα στο 3play που αναγκαστικά θα είναι σε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες. Ομως και πάλι δεν πρέπει να βαυκαλιζόμαστε. ΑΚόμα και τότε, θα ανεβεί πολύ to contention ratio, γιατι τα κυκλώματα είναι ακριβά. (ή τουλάχιστον έτσι θέλουν να πιστεύουμε). 

Δεν υπάρχει καμμιάς μορφής SLA. Τίποτα. Οταν, με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο, φτάσουμε στο σημείο, να έχουμε κάτι τέτοιο, τότε θα μπορείς να τον μυνήσεις. Τώρα αυτή την στιγμή, βλάβη θεωρούν ότι δεν έχεις σήμα, δεν συγχρονίζει το μόντεμ σου, ή έστω δεν συνγχρονίζει στην ταχύτητα που αγόρασες. Απαξ και συγχρονίζει, τέλειωσε, γιαυτούς είσαι ΟΚ. Μπορεί να βγεί κάτι αντίστοιχο με αυτό που παρέθεσε πιο πριν ο sdikr; Δηλαδή αυτός που έχει 1024 να έχει ένα ελάχιστο όριο τουλάχιστον; (τώρα δεν υπάρχει). Τώρα ποιό θα είναι αυτό;;; Μάλλον το κόβω για το αντίστοιχο του contention ratio. Εαν είναι ακόμη 1/20, τότε για χιλιάρα γραμμή θα έχεις εγγυημένα τα 50Kbps. Τώρα εαν αυτό σε καλύπτει, είναι άλλο πράγμα....

ΥΓ. Το ευλόγως προσδοκά είναι το μόνο σημείο που μπορείς να έχεις κάποιο πάτημα. Δεν είμαι δικηγόρος, κάποιος δικηγόρος ίσως μπορεί να μας πεί, εαν με αυτό μπορείς να προχωρήσεις σε κάποιας μορφής αγωγή. Εαν ναι, υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα, εγώ είμαι μέσα. Και σας το λέει κάποιος που έχει μείνει η εταιρία του δυο φορές για 15 μέρες χωρίς κυκλώματα ΟΤΕ και δεν μιλάμε για μια απλή ADSL, αλλά δύο ISDN Primary (60 τηλέφωνα), διάφορες isdn, adsl, και hellascom (512+256). Μιλάμε για πολύ πιο μεγάλα κυκλώματα. Ξέρετε ποιά είναι η υποχρέωση του ΟΤΕ; Να μην πληρώσουμε το αναλογούν πάγιο.... Μάλιστα... Είμαστε στο φιλότιμο του κάθε τεχνικού (για να μην πω περισσότερα επ ' αυτού), για να προχωρήσουνε τις εργασίες τους και να έχουμε δίκτυο ξανα όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται....

----------


## Embraced

anon μην ξεχνάς κάτι σημαντικό/ασήμαντο στην Ελλάδα: Έστω ότι έχεις δίκιο και πας δικαστικά να το βρείς. 1) θα σε μαδήσει ο δικηγόρος και μόνο παράσταση να πηγαίνει στις δίκες. 2) θα γίνουν 100 αναβολές επειδή ο αριστερός αντίχειρας του δικαστή έχει πάθει θλάση. 3) Μέχρι να βγεί και να καθαρογραφεί η απόφαση βάλε κατι χρόνια (ο πατέρας μου περιμένει 1 χρόνο μια σημαντική γι'αυτόν απόφαση σε δίκη που διηρκεισε 30 λεπτα!), ε και 4) πιό πολλά θα σου κοστίσει να δικαιωθείς παρά να αφήσεις τα πράγματα όπως είναι.
Το δικαστικό κατεστημένο δεν σπάει τόσο εύκολα και να με συγχωρείτε αν προσπαθώ να δημιουργήσω εντυπώσεις, αλλά εγώ αυτό έχω αντιληφτεί από την εμπειρία μου ως πολίτης. Μπορείτε να με επικροτήσετε ή να με κατακρίνετε κρίνοντας από τις δικές σας εμπειρίες, πάντως εμένα αυτή η εντύπωση μου έχει σχηματιστεί.

----------


## vstratis

γιαυτο υπαρχει το εξωτερικο. Να κοιτας κ να μαθαινεις ....
βαλε παμφθηνη adsl ....8-10-15 ευρω το μηνα συνολικα για 1024/2048 και ανω ...
και με μια ογκοχρεωση λογικη (οχι τα γελοια που ισχυουν εδω) και οποιος θελει να το ξεπερασει να χρεωνεται (παλι λογικα) ....οποιος το παρακανει πλεον μειωνεται το bandwidth του αισθητα ... 
γενικα υπαρχουν τροποι να ελεγχεις την υπερβολη (αλλα και αυτοι που την θελουν να πληρωνουν - αυτοι κ μονο - γιαυτην)

----------


## anon

Kαι δεν είναι μόνο στις ADSL το πρόβλημα είτε απο θέμα τιμής ή ποιότητας της γραμμής. Δέστε τις τιμές για hosting / collocation εδώ και παραέξω. δείτε τις τιμές για μισθωμένα είτε point to point είτε μισθωμένα για ιντερνετ. Σε όλα , μα όλα, είμαστε πολυ πιο ακριβοί και με χειρότερες υπηρεσίες, είτε είναι απο ΟΤΕ ειτε απο παρόχους (απευθείας λύσεις)....

----------


## ikonsgr

Tι το πεδευεται ρε παιδιά?  :Thinking:  
 Προχθες που ειχαμε γιορτες και αργίες επιβεβαιωσα για αλλη μια φορά ότι το προβλημα ΔΕΝ ειναι ουτε το trafic shapping ουτε οι... προτεραιοτητες! 
 Ξαφνικα λοιπόν, και μέσα σε λιγες ώρες, από τις 26/10 και για 2-3 μέρες το emule (με τα ιδια αρχεια,τις ιδιες ριθμισεις,και χωρις obfuscation) από περίπου 7-8Kb/sec μεση ταχύτητα download ανέβηκε στα 35+kb/sec!Yπόψην ότι πριν απο 1 χρόνο με την "αργη" 384/128 είχα μεση ταχυτητα 25-30kb/sec!!!Tώρα πρέπει να περιμένω κάθε πασχα και χριστουγεννα για να δω τετοιες ταχυτητες!!  :Smile:  
  ΑΡΑ το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στην *ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ ελλειψη υποδομής* και συγκεκριμένα στις εξόδους προς το διεθνες δικτυο!
  Με την απότομη εισοδο 100δων χιλιαδων adsl συνδεσεων μέσα σε λιγους μήνες, (με πάνω από 1mbit μεση ονομαστικη ταχύτητα πλεον...) και 2-3 χιλιαδες μισθωμενες....ακόμα και αν δεχτούμε ότι ένα 10% της ονομαστικής ταχύτητας θα ήταν αρκετό να καλύψει την μέση ζήτηση, το συνολικο  bnadwidth εξόδου θα έπρεπε να ειναι της τάξης των 50-60gbit!!! Aντ'αυτού το συνολικό Bandwidth εξόδου ΟΛΩΝ των παρόχων μετα βίας ξεπερνάει τα 10gbit...(μηπώς γι'αυτό και η μεση ταχύτητα στα p2p 5πλασιαστηκε περιπου? 35/7=50/10  :Thinking:   )
 Γι'αυτό και οταν σε γιορτες και αργίες κλεινουν οι εταιρίες και ταυτοχρονα οι περισσοτεροι... πέρνουν τα βουνά, η μέση ταχύτητα έχει φτάσει πλέον να δεκαπλασιαζεται...
 Κατα τα αλλα χαιρομαστε "φτηνο" και... "γρήγορο"  :ROFL:   internet στην Ελλαδα.... :Mad:

----------


## anon

@ikonsgr αυτό δεν λέμε τόσο καιρό και πέφτουν να μας φάνε. Είτε εταιρίες λέγονται είτε οικιακοί χρήστες, όταν είναι βαριοί (και αυτό είναι μόνο με χρήση π2π), δεν επαρκούν τα κυκλώματα. Να βάλουν και άλλα οι εταιρίες; Σωστά, αλλά τότε θα ανέβουν και οι τιμές, γιατί τα διεθνή κοστίζουν. Ούτε οι πάροχοι θέλουν να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί ξέρουν ότι ακόμη στην Ελλάδα σημαντικό ποσοστό των ευρυζωνικών χρηστών είναι για χρήση π2π, οπότε κάνουν το κινέζο, ούτε θέλουν να ανεβάσουν τις τιμές, γιατί θα χάσουν πελατεία. Περιμένουν να ανέβουν τα ποσοστά διείσδυσης, μπας και μπούν αρκετοί "ελαφριοί" χρήστες και εξομαλυνθούν κάπως τα πράγματα. Μου φαίνεται ότι τελικά θα πάμε σε λογικές ΗΒ, όπως fair use, κλπ κλπ.... 

Και όσο για το γεγονός ότι το π2π είναι ο κυρίαρχος της κατανάλωσης (είτε παράνομα-πειρατικά είτε όχι), αυτό είναι γεγονός απο τις στατιστικές χρήσης που το ανάγουν σε περίπου 70% της συνολικής κίνησης στο διαδίκτυο. Και αυτό θα αυξάνει όσο μπαίνουν και νόμιμες υπηρεσίες όπως διανομή παιχνιδιών (updates κλπ), μουσικής και video. 

Tι μπορεί να γίνει πέρα απο την αναβάθμιση διεθνών κυκλωμάτων που κοστίζει; Σίγουρα μια λύση είναι το TS το οποίο όμως δεν είναι αρεστό στους π2π χρήστες, και δεν ξέρω εαν έχει προχωρήσει η τεχνολογία caching ώστε οι πάροχοι να έχουν transparent proxy πχ για torrents αλλά κάτι τέτοιο θα βοηθούσε πολύ.

----------


## Embraced

.... Οπότε anon καταλήγουμε στα εξης συμπεράσματα: Η Ευρωπαϊκή ένωση πίεσε για να ακολουθήσουμε τις υπόλοιπες χώρες στην ευρυζωνικότητα. Έδωσε χρήματα μέσω κοινοτικών πλαίσιων στήριξης για την κοινωνία της πληροφορίας, έβαλε πρόστιμα κτλ. Οπότε ο ΟΤΕ κυρίως που έχει τις υποδομές ενεργοποιήθηκε και προχώρησε στην παροχή του ADSL. Επειδή όμως δεν μπορεί να ξεπεράσει κάποια standards που είχαν τεθεί, έκανε το εξης: Δημιούργησε το "κόλπο" με τις ονομαστικές ταχύτητες, έτσι ώστε να δείξει στην ΕΕ ότι πλέον υπάρχουν γρήγορες προσβάσεις. Αφ'ετέρου επειδή όπως είπες η αναβάθμιση των διεθνών κυκλωμάτων κοστίζει, αφήνει τα πράγματα όπως έχουν. Αποτέλεσμα; Όλο και περισσότεροι χρήστες μοιράζονται το ίδιο bandwidth, αρα η ονομαστική ταχύτητα με την πραγματική αποκλίνουν. Φανταστείτε δηλαδή να πολλαπλασιαστούν οι χρήστες. Θα έχουμε στην πράξη υποπολλαπλάσιο bandwidth από το ονομαστικό. Αφού όμως δεν έχουμε ισχυρές ενώσεις καταναλωτών που να επιβλέπουν τέτοιες "αδικίες", ενω η ΕΕΤΤ είναι κατευθυνόμενη απο το κράτος (όπως γκρινιαξε η επίτροπος), τα πράγματα θα συνεχίσουν έτσι. Και μην μου πείτε για τις μισθωμένες γραμμές που έχουν standar bandwidth, γιατί όταν κάποιος κατεβάζει με 90KB/sec, ένας άλλος με 40,έχουν ακριβώς την ίδια σύνδεση και πληρώνουν τα ίδια, αυτό είναι απαράδεκτο.

----------


## anon

Eν μέρει έχεις δίκιο. Οσο όμως μεγαλώνει ο αριθμός των χρηστών, λογικά (δηλαδή έτσι πρέπει), πρέπει να αυξάνουν και τα κυκλώματα (εθνικά και διεθνή). Οσο αυξάνουν τα κυκλώματα αυτά, τόσο πιο οικονομικά θα γίνονται, γιατί άλλη τιμής παίρνεις ανα Mbps όταν πάρεις ένα κύκλωμα 100Mbps διεθνές, και άλλη τιμή όταν πάρεις 10Gbps. Το πρόβλημα στην παρούσα φάση είναι ότι ακόμη δεν έχουμε σημαντική διείσδυση ώστε να έχουμε ενα σοβαρό ποσοστό ελαφριών χρηστών. Χρηστών με ελάχιστη γνώση πληροφορικής τεχνολογίας, που θα χρησιμοποιούν τις ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις για browsing & email βασικά.

----------


## yugo007

sto veglio 4069 me 8 euro ana mina !!

----------


## ermis333

> sto veglio 4069 me 8 euro ana mina !!


Ναι και μετά πληρώνεις 1Ε το κάθε GB που κατεβάζεις.......μόνο και μόνο το demo του Dark Messiah να κατεβάσεις θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις 1.7Ε εμμέσως μέσω των λεγόμενων Volume Packs....σου δίνουν μόλις 5GB free και μετά η γραμμή σου πέφτει αυτόματα στα 64Kbps, εκτός κιαν πληρώσεις extra όπως ανέφερα πιο πάνω.

Ευτυχώς στην Ελλάδα πολλοί ISP δεν θέλουν ούτε να ακούνε για limits.....και η Ελλάδα δεν είναι φίσκα στους p2p freaks μην τρελαθούμε, ξέρω τουλάχιστον 5 άτομα που έχουν adsl μόνο για wow, ξέρω κοπέλες που έχουν βάλει adsl για να μιλάνε δωρεάν με τους γκόμενους μέσω μικροφώνουνου στο windows messager......

Εγώ ζήτημα να κατεβάζω 15-20GB το μήνα παρόλο που μου αρέσει το σπόρ.


ΥΓ. Ήθελα να ήξερα εσε΄ςι που κατεβάζετε 60+ GB το μήνα τι τα κάνετε;;;

----------


## aroutis

Γιατί δεν λές και το άλλο;

ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ μόνο το p2p για να κατεβάζεις αρχεία.

Οσο για το τι κάνεις τα 60+ gb, εξαρτάται ,καλύτερη ερώτηση ειναι:
Τι ειναι αυτά τα 60+GB που κατεβάζετε;

----------


## karavagos

> Το πρόβλημα στην παρούσα φάση είναι ότι ακόμη δεν έχουμε σημαντική διείσδυση ώστε να έχουμε ενα σοβαρό ποσοστό ελαφριών χρηστών. *Χρηστών με ελάχιστη γνώση πληροφορικής τεχνολογίας*, που θα χρησιμοποιούν τις ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις για browsing & email βασικά.


Εγώ γιατί έχω την εντύπωση πως οι συγκεκριμένοι χρήστες είναι αυτοί που δουλεύουν τα p2p επί μονίμου βάσεως?  :Thinking:

----------


## anon

Η εμπειρία μου έχει δείξει το αντίθετο. Οι χρήστες π2π είναι βασικά άτομα με κάποιες γνώσεις πληροφορικής, πολλοί δε απο αυτούς θεωρούν εαυτούς ότι είναι καλοί γνώστες. Εχω όμως επαφή με άτομα που χρησιμοποιούν τους υπολογιστές ως εργαλείο και μόνο, και δεν γνωρίζουν ούτε πως να στήσουν ένα λειτουργικό και πολλές φορές δυσκολεύονται ακόμη και να ρυθμίσουν τον email client τους. Αυτοί οι χρήστες δεν δουλεύουν p2p. Και γνωρίζω αρκετούς. Ακόμη και εαν καταφέρουν κάποια στιγμή κάτι σε π2π, αλλάζει τόσο πολύ η τεχνολογία, και είναι οι ρυθμίσεις και η όλη ιστορία αρκετά πολύπλοκη που τα παρατάνε εύκολα. (πάνε στήσε ένα azureus πχ).

Σίγουρα οι περισσότεροι θαθελαν να κατεβάσουν τσαμπέ πειρατικά, κάποια mp3 ή κάποιες ταινίες, αλλά εαν δεν βρεθεί κάποιος φίλος, ανηψιός, κλπ κλπ, δύσκολα μπορούν να το κάνουν μόνοι τους. Και μιλάω εκ πείρας. Και ακόμη στα π2π το μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι οι ταινίες. Οσα mp3 και να κατεβάσεις, αποτελούν σημαντικό μικρό όγκο σε σχέση με τις ταινίες, ακόμη και με divx encoding. Eνα άλμπουμ μουσικής θα βγεί σε mp3 περίπου 50-100 ΜΒ το πολύ. Μια ταινία όμως θα πιάσει κοντά στο 1GB μπορεί και περισσότερο. Οπότε κάποιος εαν κατεβάσει 500 άλμπουμ μουσικής, θα κατεβάσει συνολικά περίπου 30GB. Δηλαδή λιγότερο απο 30 ταινίες.

Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική λύση για κάποιους, πχ κάποιος θέλει να δεί πορτογαλικές / βραζιλιάνικες σειρές και ταινίες γιατί κατάγεται απο εκεί. Αυτός δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να εξυπηρετηθεί διαφορετικά. Για τους υπόλοιπους, που θέλουν να δούν ταινίες που κυκλοφορούν κανονικά στα βιντεο κλαμπ, είναι προτιμότερο να την νοικιάσεις και να την δείς. Μπορεί τελικά εαν συμπεριλάβεις το κόστος (ρεύμα, καταπόνηση του υπολογιστή και συνολικές φθορές, αντίγραφο πιθανόν σε dvd κλπ), να βγαίνει το ίδιο ή και ακριβότερο απο το να νοικιάσεις (εκτός ίσως απο τις τελευταίες κυκλοφορίες, που έχουν premium τιμές).

----------


## Dimitris

Off Topic


		Βάλε και το Lost μέσα σε όλα αυτά που δεν παίζεται ταυτόχρονα σε Αμερική κι Ελλάδα  :Whistle:

----------


## aroutis

> Η εμπειρία μου έχει δείξει το αντίθετο. Οι χρήστες π2π είναι βασικά άτομα με κάποιες γνώσεις πληροφορικής, πολλοί δε απο αυτούς θεωρούν εαυτούς ότι είναι καλοί γνώστες. Εχω όμως επαφή με άτομα που χρησιμοποιούν τους υπολογιστές ως εργαλείο και μόνο, και δεν γνωρίζουν ούτε πως να στήσουν ένα λειτουργικό και πολλές φορές δυσκολεύονται ακόμη και να ρυθμίσουν τον email client τους. Αυτοί οι χρήστες δεν δουλεύουν p2p. Και γνωρίζω αρκετούς. Ακόμη και εαν καταφέρουν κάποια στιγμή κάτι σε π2π, αλλάζει τόσο πολύ η τεχνολογία, και είναι οι ρυθμίσεις και η όλη ιστορία αρκετά πολύπλοκη που τα παρατάνε εύκολα. (πάνε στήσε ένα azureus πχ).
> 
> Σίγουρα οι περισσότεροι θαθελαν να κατεβάσουν τσαμπέ πειρατικά, κάποια mp3 ή κάποιες ταινίες, αλλά εαν δεν βρεθεί κάποιος φίλος, ανηψιός, κλπ κλπ, δύσκολα μπορούν να το κάνουν μόνοι τους. Και μιλάω εκ πείρας. Και ακόμη στα π2π το μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι οι ταινίες. Οσα mp3 και να κατεβάσεις, αποτελούν σημαντικό μικρό όγκο σε σχέση με τις ταινίες, ακόμη και με divx encoding. Eνα άλμπουμ μουσικής θα βγεί σε mp3 περίπου 50-100 ΜΒ το πολύ. Μια ταινία όμως θα πιάσει κοντά στο 1GB μπορεί και περισσότερο. Οπότε κάποιος εαν κατεβάσει 500 άλμπουμ μουσικής, θα κατεβάσει συνολικά περίπου 30GB. Δηλαδή λιγότερο απο 30 ταινίες.
> 
> Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική λύση για κάποιους, πχ κάποιος θέλει να δεί πορτογαλικές / βραζιλιάνικες σειρές και ταινίες γιατί κατάγεται απο εκεί. Αυτός δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να εξυπηρετηθεί διαφορετικά. Για τους υπόλοιπους, που θέλουν να δούν ταινίες που κυκλοφορούν κανονικά στα βιντεο κλαμπ, είναι προτιμότερο να την νοικιάσεις και να την δείς. Μπορεί τελικά εαν συμπεριλάβεις το κόστος (ρεύμα, καταπόνηση του υπολογιστή και συνολικές φθορές, αντίγραφο πιθανόν σε dvd κλπ), να βγαίνει το ίδιο ή και ακριβότερο απο το να νοικιάσεις (εκτός ίσως απο τις τελευταίες κυκλοφορίες, που έχουν premium τιμές).


Παρατηρήσεις:

1 ταινία = 4.7 εως 9GB. Λέμε ΟΧΙ σε DIVX / XVID, ΝΑΙ σε ISO και λοιπά Format.

Ενα άλμπουμ = 500MB-670MB (μιλάμε για single CD, αλλιώς μεγαλώνει) , μιλάμε πάντα για FLAC/APE format, λεμε όχι σε οτιδήποτε μή lossless compression.

Τέλος λέμε όχι σε p2p, υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτεροι τρόποι να κατεβάζουμε πράγματα, και πάντα αυτά που ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ, οχι ντε και καλά να κατεβάζουμε για να κατεβάζουμε. :Razz:

----------


## PopManiac

@anon,

Μπορεί να πω μαλακία, μιας και ειδικός δεν είμαι, αλλά θα επιμείνω πως δεν είναι Ρ2Ρ το θέμα τόσο όσο κάποια ελαττώματα / προβλήματα / κακοτεχνίες στο στήσιμο της ευρυζωνικής υποδομής στην Ελλάδα, και μάλιστα αφού έγινε κατά κύριο λόγο από εταιρεία η οποία δεν φημίζεται για την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών της!

Γιατί το λέω αυτό;

Τυγχάνει να μένω σε ένα από τα πιο "πηγμένα" DSLAM των Βρυξελλών κατά παραδοχή υπαλλήλων του Βελγ-Ακατανόμαστου ( :Razz: ), αφού διαμαρτυρήθηκα πως επί μονίμου βάσεως η σύνδεσή μου δεν πιάνει πάνω από 768kbs μολονότι έχω 1024 γραμμή.

Παρόλα αυτά, ποτέ δεν αντιμετώπισα προβλήματα τόσο με το Ρ2Ρ (πιάνω το αναλογούμενο της εκάστοτε ταχύτητας που έχω), online gaming πάει μια χαρά, καθώς και VOIP.

Σε Βελγικά φόρουμς υπάρχει η απίστευτη γκρίνια (ογκοχρέωση, μικρές και πανάκριβες συνδέσεις) αλλά δεν έχω δει παράπονα όπως εδώ. 

Επομένως, και πάντα εμπειρικά και ως μη ειδικός, μήπως υπάρχουν σοβαρές διαρθρωτικές ελλείψεις στην Ελλάδα; Δεν θα ήταν δα και ηπρώτη περίπτωση, ούτε σίγουρα η τελευταία!!  :Wink:

----------


## anon

> Παρατηρήσεις:
> 
> 1 ταινία = 4.7 εως 9GB. Λέμε ΟΧΙ σε DIVX / XVID, ΝΑΙ σε ISO και λοιπά Format.
> 
> Ενα άλμπουμ = 500MB-670MB (μιλάμε για single CD, αλλιώς μεγαλώνει) , μιλάμε πάντα για FLAC/APE format, λεμε όχι σε οτιδήποτε μή lossless compression.
> 
> Τέλος λέμε όχι σε p2p, υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτεροι τρόποι να κατεβάζουμε πράγματα, και πάντα αυτά που ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ, οχι ντε και καλά να κατεβάζουμε για να κατεβάζουμε.



ως μη ειδικός στα π2π, την είπα την σαχλαμάρα μου φαίνεται  :Laughing:  Πάντως αυτό που ήθελα να επισημάνω (και φαίνεται ότι δεν αλλάζει και με τα νέα δεδομένα του aroutis) είναι ότι θέλουμε 10φορές περισσότερο bw για μια ταινία απο ότι ένα μουσικό αλμπουμ τουλάχιστον.

@popmaniac. Το πρόβλημα πχ που αναφέρεις έχει να κάνει με την ποιότητα χαλκού (και άλλες παραμέτρους) απο το DSLAM μέχρι σε εσένα, και γιαυτό δεν μπορεί να πιάσει την μέγιστη ονομαστική ταχύτητα. Αυτό όμως δεν είναι το ίδιο με μπουκωμένα DSLAMs απο χρήστες που κατεβάζουν συνέχεια, αν και η συμπεριφορά, μπορεί σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις να μοιάζει ίδια. Στην μία περίπτωση το πρόβλημα είναι το υλικό, και που σημαίνει ότι άλλοι χρήστες στο ίδιο DSLAM μπορεί να πιάνουν και μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, ενώ στην άλλη, η υπέρογκη χρήση απο μεγάλο ποσοστό των χρηστών μπουκώνει γενικώς (και για όλους στο συγκεκριμένο κάθε φορά DSLAM) όλους. Βέβαια μπαίνουν και παράμετροι, ότι μπορεί το πρόβλημα να οφείλεται στους ISPs, και μάλιστα τελευταία με την αναβάθμιση των συνδέσεων φάνηκε ότι το πρόβλημα ταχυτήτων οφείλεται περισσότερο πλέον στους παρόχους, απο ότι στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Latinos

ε.. ρε τι κάνει η τσόντα .. lol


αααα χρόνια μου πολλά.... 3 χρόνια newbie εδώ χαχαχααχα

----------


## Lost

Ένα πολύ παράξενο mail στάλθηκε χθες από την hol (πιθανώς), στο email που δίνει η hol στους χρήστες της και το οπόιο χρησιμοποιεί νεανική οργάνωση στην Αθήνα έχοντας σύνδεση adsl από HOL ..Ο αποστολέας ήταν ο παρακάτω ----> info@holcustomerservice.gr
το κείμενο το παραθέτω σαν συνιμένω αρχείο..
Το τρελό είναι ότι το κείμενο είναι μιά αντιγραφή από το πρώτο post που  έγινε σε αυτό εδώ το thread..!!! :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: κοιτάξτε και μόνοι σας http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50984

Πάρα πολύ περίεργο .... :Thinking: 
Έχει κοιτάξει κανείς στο mail  που έχει στην hol και έχει βρεί κατι παρόμιο;;;

----------


## sdikr

> Ένα πολύ παράξενο mail στάλθηκε χθες από την hol (πιθανώς), στο email που δίνει η hol στους χρήστες της και το οπόιο χρησιμοποιεί νεανική οργάνωση στην Αθήνα έχοντας σύνδεση adsl από HOL ..Ο αποστολέας ήταν ο παρακάτω ----> info@holcustomerservice.gr
> το κείμενο το παραθέτω σαν συνιμένω αρχείο..
> Το τρελό είναι ότι το κείμενο είναι μιά αντιγραφή από το πρώτο post που  έγινε σε αυτό εδώ το thread..!!!κοιτάξτε και μόνοι σας http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50984
> 
> Πάρα πολύ περίεργο ....
> Έχει κοιτάξει κανείς στο mail  που έχει στην hol και έχει βρεί κατι παρόμιο;;;


αν αυτό είναι το email  τότε κάποιος κάνει πλάκα γιατί απλά δεν  υπάρχει τέτοιος server (holcustomerservice.gr)

----------


## ikonsgr

Nα διευκρινήσουμε κάτι: Oταν λέμε "ταινίες" φαντάζομαι θα εννοούμε γενικώς αρχεία video έτσι?
  Στα 3 χρόνια που έχω adsl ζήτημα να έχω κατεβάσει 15-20 ταινίες. Πολύ απλά γιατί με 1-1.5 euro πάω και νοικιάζω όποια ταινια θελω από video club Edit: [  by yiapap - ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ στη νομοθεσία και τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας ] Τι είναι κυρίως λοιπόν τα 60+gb/sec? Τηλεοπτικές σειρές τι άλλο?!  :Razz:   :Smile:   Kαι ο βασικός λόγος είναι ότι ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ να βρεις την συντριπτική πλειοψηφία τηλεοπτικών σειρών εκτός από τα p2p! (45min=350mb divx σε ανάλυση γύρω στα 512Χ384 και mp3 128kbit stereo έχει γίνει πλέον το παγκόσμιο πρότυπο για τηλ. σειρά και  κατα τη γνώμη μου, είναι ένας πολύ καλος συμβιβασμός μεταξύ ποιοτητας-μεγέθους που προσφέρει άνετη πρακολούθηση ακόμα και σε μεγάλη τηλεόραση). Kαι δεδομένου της "υψηλής" ποιότητας των των τηλ. προγραμματων στην Ελλαδα του 2006,σου προσφέρουν μία πολύ καλη εναλακτική για να δεις όπωτε θέλεις κάτι που πραγματικά σ'αρεσει!  :Smile: 
 Εχουμε λοιπόν 100δες σειρές με 100δες επεισόδια η κάθε μία και μόνο τις παλιες σειρές που μπορει να θέλεις να κατεβάσεις για.. συναισθηματικούς λογους  :Smile:  , ξέρετε πόσα terrabyte μπορεί να φτάσουν? Και εχω μία υποψία ότι δεν είμαι ο μόνος που κάνει κυρίως τέτοιου είδους χρήση στα p2p...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
 Yπαρχει βέβαια και η άλλη μεγάλη "φαγάνα" του ευρούς ζώνης που είναι τα... παιχνίδια!Επειδή πλέον έχουν χαθεί τα παλια καλά rip's αλλά ακόμα και ολοκληρα τα iso images που δεν ξεπερνούσαν τα 1-2 cd's μέχρι και τις αρχές του 2005, εδώ και 1-1.5 χρόνο οι εταιρίες "το γυρίσαν" σε dvd's και πλέον τα περισσοτερα παιχνίδια διανεμονται μέσω p2p σε dvd iso images των 2,3,4 και βάλε gigabyte! 
 Βέβαια μετά από κάποιο εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα επέρχεται και ο κορεσμός μιας και η ταχύτητα με την οποιά μαζευεις "υλικό προς παρακολούθηση και παίξιμο"  :Smile:  είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη από την ταχύτητα με την οποία τα βλέπεις και τα... παιζεις, οπώτε καποια στιγμή βρίσκεσαι να έχεις 1000δες ώρες τηλ. σειρών και 100δες games που εχεις κατεβάσει αλλά δεν εχεις δει και δεν έχεις παίξει, και για τα οποια θα χρειαστούν τουλαχιστον 2-3 χρόνια συνεχούς παρακολουθησης και εγκαταστάσεων για να τις δεις ολα!  :Smile:   Καπου εκει λοιπόν επερχεται ο κορεσμός(υπάρχουν πάντα βεβαια και οι... αρρωστοι που ΟΤΙ και να κατεβάσουν παντα θα θέλουν ακόμα περισσοτερα!  :Smile:  ) και πλέον δεν ξεπερνάω τα 10-15giga το μήνα όπως έγραψε και ο φίλος ermis333 (εν μέρι βέβαια γιατί δεν μπορείς  να κατεβάσεις και πολύ περισσοτερο,αφου οι ταχύτητες πλεον σερνονται...)
 Αυτό δυστηχώς αποτελεί  το "σύνδρομο του διαδικτυακώς στερημένου" εν  Ελλάδι,και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι όπως το περάσαμε "εμείς οι παλιοι"  :Smile:  ,θα πρέπει να το περάσουν και οι ορδές των πεινασμένων που μπήκαν μαζικά τον τελευταίο καιρό... Το πρόβλημα βέβαια έγκειται στο ότι είναι τοσοι πολλοι που πολύ φοβάμαι όλοι πλέον  θα χαιρόμαστε για πολύ καιρό 1024kb/sec με 7-8kbyte downloads....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PopManiac

> ...
>  Αυτό δυστηχώς αποτελεί  το "σύνδρομο του διαδικτυακώς στερημένου" εν  Ελλάδι,και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι όπως το περάσαμε "εμείς οι παλιοι"  ,θα πρέπει να το περάσουν και οι ορδές των πεινασμένων που μπήκαν μαζικά τον τελευταίο καιρό... Το πρόβλημα βέβαια έγκειται στο ότι είναι τοσοι πολλοι που πολύ φοβάμαι όλοι πλέον  θα χαιρόμαστε για πολύ καιρό 1024kb/sec με 7-8kbyte downloads....


Συμφωνώ με όλα όσα γράφεις αλλά στέκομαι λιγάκι στην ανάλυσή σου για το σύνδρομο των διαδικτυακώς στερημένων Ελλήνων και το Ρ2Ρ με το οποίο δεν συμφωνώ απαραιτήτως.

Οι Βρυξέλλες πλέον μαζεύουν κόσμο από όλες - κυριολεκτικά - τις γωνιές της Ευρώπης και μου κάνουν εντύπωση σε συζητήσεις μου τα downloading habits των εκάστοτε Ευρωπαίων οι οποίοι χωρίζονται γενικά (και γενικολογικά  :Razz: ) σε δύο στρατόπεδα:

Τους Ευρωπαίους που βρίσκονται σε χώρες με living standards ίσα ή ανώτερα από τον κοινοτικό μέσο όρο: Κατεβάζουν κυρίως μουσική, και TV σειρές που δεν παίζονται στη χώρα τους, παιχνίδια πιο σπάνια (και κυρίως για trial / testing προτού αγοράσουν το αυθεντικό), σπανιότερα ταινίες και ποτέ σχεδόν λογισμικό!!!!! Μιλώ για Σουηδούς, Βέλγους, Γερμανούς κλπ. Είναι και εκείνοι που αφενός δεν ενδιαφέρονται για ογκοχρέωση (μιας και δεν πολυκατεβάζουν αλλά γενικά οι περιορισμοί τους είναι ΟΚ με τις συνήθειές τους) και σπανιότατα αφήνουν ανοικτό το PC 24ωρα...

Τους Ευρωπαίους που είναι κάτω του μέσου όρου μέχρι και..... τον πάτο ( :Wink: ): Εδώ επικρατεί το χάος, από 24ωρα μέχρι εβδομάδες P2Peering, torrents, usenets, μουλάρια και ό,τι άλλο υπάρχει!!! 

Μαντέψτε σε ποια από τις δύο κατηγορίες βρίσκονται οι Έλληνες (αν και πήραμε μία γενναιόδωρη αύξηση 25% του ΑΕΠ πριν μερικές εβδομάδες!!  :Razz: )

Και αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν, μήπως η στέρηση δεν είναι τόσο ευρυζωνική per se όσο η δυνατότητα να αποκτήσεις μέσω downloading ό,τι τραβάει η ψυχή σου μιας και οι μισθοί δε θα σου έφταναν ούτε για αγορά του 5% των όσων κατεβάζει κανείς!

Το πόσα από αυτά τα αρχεία βέβαια δεν παίζονται / ακούγονται / εγκαθιστούνται λόγω κορεσμού είναι άλλη ιστορία.



Off Topic


		Μου θυμίζει ιστορίες του πατέρα μου από την Αθήνα μετά το τέλος του Β ΠΠ όταν παιδάκια έτρωγαν τις σοκολάτες των Βρετανών μέχρι σκασμού και κετάληγαν στο γιατρό...

----------


## aroutis

> Nα διευκρινήσουμε κάτι: Oταν λέμε "ταινίες" φαντάζομαι θα εννοούμε γενικώς αρχεία video έτσι?
>   Στα 3 χρόνια που έχω adsl ζήτημα να έχω κατεβάσει 15-20 ταινίες. Πολύ απλά γιατί με 1-1.5 euro πάω και νοικιάζω όποια ταινια θελω από video club Edit: [  by yiapap - ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ στη νομοθεσία και τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας ] Τι είναι κυρίως λοιπόν τα 60+gb/sec? Τηλεοπτικές σειρές τι άλλο?!    Kαι ο βασικός λόγος είναι ότι ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ να βρεις την συντριπτική πλειοψηφία τηλεοπτικών σειρών εκτός από τα p2p! (45min=350mb divx σε ανάλυση γύρω στα 512Χ384 και mp3 128kbit stereo έχει γίνει πλέον το παγκόσμιο πρότυπο για τηλ. σειρά και  κατα τη γνώμη μου, είναι ένας πολύ καλος συμβιβασμός μεταξύ ποιοτητας-μεγέθους που προσφέρει άνετη πρακολούθηση ακόμα και σε μεγάλη τηλεόραση). Kαι δεδομένου της "υψηλής" ποιότητας των των τηλ. προγραμματων στην Ελλαδα του 2006,σου προσφέρουν μία πολύ καλη εναλακτική για να δεις όπωτε θέλεις κάτι που πραγματικά σ'αρεσει! 
>  Εχουμε λοιπόν 100δες σειρές με 100δες επεισόδια η κάθε μία και μόνο τις παλιες σειρές που μπορει να θέλεις να κατεβάσεις για.. συναισθηματικούς λογους  , ξέρετε πόσα terrabyte μπορεί να φτάσουν? Και εχω μία υποψία ότι δεν είμαι ο μόνος που κάνει κυρίως τέτοιου είδους χρήση στα p2p...  
>  Yπαρχει βέβαια και η άλλη μεγάλη "φαγάνα" του ευρούς ζώνης που είναι τα... παιχνίδια!Επειδή πλέον έχουν χαθεί τα παλια καλά rip's αλλά ακόμα και ολοκληρα τα iso images που δεν ξεπερνούσαν τα 1-2 cd's μέχρι και τις αρχές του 2005, εδώ και 1-1.5 χρόνο οι εταιρίες "το γυρίσαν" σε dvd's και πλέον τα περισσοτερα παιχνίδια διανεμονται μέσω p2p σε dvd iso images των 2,3,4 και βάλε gigabyte! 
>  Βέβαια μετά από κάποιο εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα επέρχεται και ο κορεσμός μιας και η ταχύτητα με την οποιά μαζευεις "υλικό προς παρακολούθηση και παίξιμο"  είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη από την ταχύτητα με την οποία τα βλέπεις και τα... παιζεις, οπώτε καποια στιγμή βρίσκεσαι να έχεις 1000δες ώρες τηλ. σειρών και 100δες games που εχεις κατεβάσει αλλά δεν εχεις δει και δεν έχεις παίξει, και για τα οποια θα χρειαστούν τουλαχιστον 2-3 χρόνια συνεχούς παρακολουθησης και εγκαταστάσεων για να τις δεις ολα!   Καπου εκει λοιπόν επερχεται ο κορεσμός(υπάρχουν πάντα βεβαια και οι... αρρωστοι που ΟΤΙ και να κατεβάσουν παντα θα θέλουν ακόμα περισσοτερα!  ) και πλέον δεν ξεπερνάω τα 10-15giga το μήνα όπως έγραψε και ο φίλος ermis333 (εν μέρι βέβαια γιατί δεν μπορείς  να κατεβάσεις και πολύ περισσοτερο,αφου οι ταχύτητες πλεον σερνονται...)
>  Αυτό δυστηχώς αποτελεί  το "σύνδρομο του διαδικτυακώς στερημένου" εν  Ελλάδι,και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι όπως το περάσαμε "εμείς οι παλιοι"  ,θα πρέπει να το περάσουν και οι ορδές των πεινασμένων που μπήκαν μαζικά τον τελευταίο καιρό... Το πρόβλημα βέβαια έγκειται στο ότι είναι τοσοι πολλοι που πολύ φοβάμαι όλοι πλέον  θα χαιρόμαστε για πολύ καιρό 1024kb/sec με 7-8kbyte downloads....


Παρατηρήσεις.

Δεν ειναι το p2p ο μόνος τρόπος να βρείς επεισόδια ταινιών. Υπάρχουν και τα newsgroups.

Υπάρχει και το IRC, ειδικά στο IRC και κάποιους servers υπάρχουν τα distro groups που ειναι τα Sources για το p2p και τα newsgroups. Απλά, το p2p ειναι για αυτούς που ΔΕΝ γνωρίζουν από αυτά τα θέματα ή / και είναι τεμπέληδες να το ψάξουν.

----------


## karavagos

> Παρατηρήσεις.
> 
> Δεν ειναι το p2p ο μόνος τρόπος να βρείς επεισόδια ταινιών. Υπάρχουν και τα newsgroups.
> 
> Υπάρχει και το IRC, ειδικά στο IRC και κάποιους servers υπάρχουν τα distro groups *που ειναι τα Sources για το p2p και τα newsgroups*. Απλά, το p2p ειναι για αυτούς που ΔΕΝ γνωρίζουν από αυτά τα θέματα ή / και είναι τεμπέληδες να το ψάξουν.


Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος.... :Wink:

----------


## ermis333

> Συμφωνώ με όλα όσα γράφεις αλλά στέκομαι λιγάκι στην ανάλυσή σου για το σύνδρομο των διαδικτυακώς στερημένων Ελλήνων και το Ρ2Ρ με το οποίο δεν συμφωνώ απαραιτήτως.
> 
> Οι Βρυξέλλες πλέον μαζεύουν κόσμο από όλες - κυριολεκτικά - τις γωνιές της Ευρώπης και μου κάνουν εντύπωση σε συζητήσεις μου τα downloading habits των εκάστοτε Ευρωπαίων οι οποίοι χωρίζονται γενικά (και γενικολογικά ) σε δύο στρατόπεδα:
> 
> Τους Ευρωπαίους που βρίσκονται σε χώρες με living standards ίσα ή ανώτερα από τον κοινοτικό μέσο όρο: Κατεβάζουν κυρίως μουσική, και TV σειρές που δεν παίζονται στη χώρα τους, παιχνίδια πιο σπάνια (και κυρίως για trial / testing προτού αγοράσουν το αυθεντικό), σπανιότερα ταινίες και ποτέ σχεδόν λογισμικό!!!!! Μιλώ για Σουηδούς, Βέλγους, Γερμανούς κλπ. Είναι και εκείνοι που αφενός δεν ενδιαφέρονται για ογκοχρέωση (μιας και δεν πολυκατεβάζουν αλλά γενικά οι περιορισμοί τους είναι ΟΚ με τις συνήθειές τους) και σπανιότατα αφήνουν ανοικτό το PC 24ωρα...
> 
> Τους Ευρωπαίους που είναι κάτω του μέσου όρου μέχρι και..... τον πάτο (): Εδώ επικρατεί το χάος, από 24ωρα μέχρι εβδομάδες P2Peering, torrents, usenets, μουλάρια και ό,τι άλλο υπάρχει!!! 
> 
> Μαντέψτε σε ποια από τις δύο κατηγορίες βρίσκονται οι Έλληνες (αν και πήραμε μία γενναιόδωρη αύξηση 25% του ΑΕΠ πριν μερικές εβδομάδες!! )
> ...


Άλλη η δυνατότητα αγοράς λογισμικού όταν παίρνεις 3000Ε το μήνα και άλλες όταν παίρνεις 700Ε. 

Επίσης υπάρχει και ζήτημα έλλειψης υπηρεσιών.

Δες πχ. i-tunes και realplayer. Στην Αμερική κάποιος με 10Ε το μήνα μπορεί να ακούει ότι θέλει νόμιμα και να βλέπει όλες τις σειρές και τις ταινίες με σχετικά λίγα λεφτά.

Όταν μας φέρουν τέτοιες υπηρεσίες και εδώ θα σταματήσει το p2p λιώσιμο να είστε σίγουροι,

----------


## MNP-10

ikonsgr, οντως αμα βαλεις ποσες σειρες Χ ποσα επεισοδια Χ 350 mbyte, μιλαμε για απειρα terrabyte που κανουν saturate τα διεθνη κυκλωματα.

Γι'αυτο θα μπορουσε να γινεται (και γινεται εν μερη) ενα mirroring process ωστε να τα παιρνουμε local  :Laughing:  

Βγηκε ξερω γω το ταδε νεο επεισοδιο της Χ σειρας. Γιατι να το κατεβασουν Χ1000, οταν μπορει να το παρει ο ISP και να το διαμοιρασει locally. Ειναι σαν να στειλουμε 5.000.000 αεροπλανα για να φερουν το Αγιο Φως απ'τα Ιεροσολυμα ωστε να αναψουν οι λαμπαδες ολονων.

Αλλα εδω καλα-καλα δεν γινεται ουτε επαρκες mirroring στα linux-ιακα (που ειναι και νομιμα) και κατεβαζουμε απ'εξω. Τι να λεμε τωρα.

Οσο για τη HOL, χθες πηγα απ'τα γραφεια και ζητησα διακοπη για οταν ληξει η συνδρομη (πλησιαζει το τελος και θελει τουλαχιστον 45 μερες αβαντα αλλιως ανανενουν σε αοριστου). Ειπα και στην ατυχη πωλητρια οτι ειναι πηγμενα τα διεθνη τους κυκλωματα.. τα εχωσα και για το δυσκαμπτο marketing τους.. Νταξ...

Μου ειπε παντως οτι εντος ολιγων ημερων θα ανακοινωσουν νεα τιμολογιακη πολιτικη. Για να δουμε.

----------


## Reef

επειδη χαθηκα στο θεμα τελικα επισημη απαντηση απο την HOL υπαρχει ως τωρα?

----------


## lewton

> επειδη χαθηκα στο θεμα τελικα επισημη απαντηση απο την HOL υπαρχει ως τωρα?


Το "τελικά" και το "ως τώρα" αλληλοαναιρούνται.  :Wink:

----------


## Reef

> Το "τελικά" και το "ως τώρα" αλληλοαναιρούνται.


τι θελεις να πεις? (επειδη φανταζομαι να επισημανω οτι ειμαι εντελως αντιθετος με οποιαδηποτε μαθηματικη θεωρηση της γλωσσας)

----------


## lewton

> τι θελεις να πεις? (επειδη φανταζομαι να επισημανω οτι ειμαι εντελως αντιθετος με οποιαδηποτε μαθηματικη θεωρηση της γλωσσας)


Δεν έχω σκοπό να παραγωγίσω.  :Razz:

----------


## vstratis

οπως κ να χει λιουτον κανεις λαθος  :Smile:  .... το τελικα αλλου αναφερεται εδω :P αλλα ειναι μεταξυ editors οποτε παω πασο, μπορει να εχετε προηγουμενα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Reef

> οπως κ να χει λιουτον κανεις λαθος  .... το τελικα αλλου αναφερεται εδω :P αλλα ειναι μεταξυ editors οποτε παω πασο, μπορει να εχετε προηγουμενα




Off Topic


		καμια σχεση  :Wink:

----------


## karavagos

> ikonsgr, οντως αμα βαλεις ποσες σειρες Χ ποσα επεισοδια Χ 350 mbyte, μιλαμε για απειρα terrabyte που κανουν saturate τα διεθνη κυκλωματα.
> 
> Γι'αυτο θα μπορουσε να γινεται (και γινεται εν μερη) ενα mirroring process ωστε να τα παιρνουμε local  
> 
> Βγηκε ξερω γω το ταδε νεο επεισοδιο της Χ σειρας. Γιατι να το κατεβασουν Χ1000, οταν μπορει να το παρει ο ISP και να το διαμοιρασει locally. Ειναι σαν να στειλουμε 5.000.000 αεροπλανα για να φερουν το Αγιο Φως απ'τα Ιεροσολυμα ωστε να αναψουν οι λαμπαδες ολονων.
> 
> Αλλα εδω καλα-καλα δεν γινεται ουτε επαρκες mirroring στα linux-ιακα (που ειναι και νομιμα) και κατεβαζουμε απ'εξω. Τι να λεμε τωρα.


Αφού όλοι θέλουν να το κατεβάσουν πρώτοι, τι να σου κάνει το mirroring?

----------


## MNP-10

Ε καλα ενταξει δε ξενυχτανε και ολοι περιμενοντας στις 3 το βραδυ να βγει το .torrent.. Υπαρχουν καποιοι τετοιοι χρηστες, αλλα και να το κανουν εκεινη την ωρα δεν ειναι πατωμενες οι γραμμες. Το προβλημα ειναι το πρωι που ξυπνανε.  :Laughing:

----------


## ikonsgr

*PopManiac*, μιας και η αναφορά μου στο στερητικό συνδρομο εγινε για την Ελλαδα και μόνο,δεν βλεπω που είναι η δiαφωνία σου,τα ιδια πράγματα λέμε!  :Smile: 



> Δεν ειναι το p2p ο μόνος τρόπος να βρείς επεισόδια ταινιών. Υπάρχουν και τα newsgroups.
> Υπάρχει και το IRC, ειδικά στο IRC και κάποιους servers υπάρχουν τα distro groups που ειναι τα Sources για το p2p και τα newsgroups. Απλά,το p2p ειναι για αυτούς που ΔΕΝ γνωρίζουν από αυτά τα θέματα ή / και είναι τεμπέληδες να το ψάξουν.


 Το θέμα φίλε είναι ότι οι γραμμές "πιτάρουν" από τον ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ογκο των αρχειων video τηλ. σειρών,τι σημασία έχει το πως τα βρισκεις? Την μέθοδο που περιγράφεις με τα irc και το ftp την "φάγαμε στη μάπα" για αρκετά χρόνια. Το  ότι πλέον δεν την χρησιμοποιουν οι περισσοτεροι δε νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα ασχετοσύνης ή τεμπελιάς  αλλά από την στιγμή που κάνεις την ίδια δουλειά πολύ ποιο εύκολα και γρήγορα με τα p2p ποιος ο λογος να κατεφευγεις στα παλια?  :Smile: 
*[Edit: by yiapap - ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ στη νομοθεσία και τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας]* Kύριε moderator ,ο κόσμος το χει τόυμπανο και'μεις κρυφό καμάρι έ?  :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> [*[Edit: by yiapap - ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ στη νομοθεσία και τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας]* Kύριε moderator ,ο κόσμος το χει τόυμπανο και'μεις κρυφό καμάρι έ?


Ο κόσμος μπορεί να το έχει τούμπανο αλλά το πως θα χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος την σύνδεση του δεν μας αφορά, σαν site δεν επιτρέπουμε να "διαφημίζονται" δραστηριότητες που μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν παράνομες. Το τι ρίσκα παίρνει ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του είναι κάτι που δεν μας απασχολεί ..  :Wink:

----------


## ssotiris

> H HOL χρησιμοποιεί TS απο τις αρχές Απριλίου 2006,
> δεν το ξέρανε πολλοί και  κανείς δεν διαμαρτυρήθηκε.
> Στην αρχή είχανε πρόβλημα με τον εντοπισμό  encrypted connections το οποίο σταδιακά ξεπερνιέται.(Δεν εξελίσσονται μόνο τα  P2P προγράμματα δυστυχώς).
> 
> _Τα όρια για το P2P εστιάζονται κυρίως στους  ρυθμούς μετάδοσης (ταχύτητες) οι οποίες ωστόσο δεν θα είναι απελπιστικά χαμηλές  (αν θυμάμαι καλά ο σχεδιασμός τους προβλέπει ένα εύρος download 70-90 KB/s) μα ο  κυριότερος λόγος για τον οποίο γίνεται το TS είναι για να φιλτράρει και να  περιορίσει τον τεράστιο όγκο των connections που πέφτουν πάνω στο δίκτυο λόγω  της χρήσης P2P. ΄_
> 
> Η ανάγκη για TS γίνεται όλο και πιο επιτακτική καθώς  και οι ταχύτητες των συνδέσεων αυξάνονται.(αυτό είναι ευνόητο νομίζω)
> 
> Το  TS δεν γίνεται με σκοπό να μας κυνηγήσουν για να μην κατεβάζουμε όπως εσφαλμένα  διαβάζω απο πολλούς χρήστες/συνδρομητές της εταιρείας.(καταλαβαίνω την  αγανάκτησή σας , και εγώ το ίδιο αισθάνομαι γιατί πληρώνω)
> ...


Παράθεση μηνύματος από το αντίστοιχο θέμα στο insomnia
http://www.insomnia.gr/vb3/showthrea...14#post1364914
Από τα γραφόμενα μου φάνηκε σαν άτομο που είχε γνώση του θέματος από μέσα...

----------


## stregas

Οτι και να λενε οι κύριοι της HOL σε έναν μήνα θα χάσουν έναν πελάτη και μάλιστα με ετήσιο συμβόλαιο... Οταν αγόρασα την σύνδεση δεν μου είπαν ούτε για ts ούτε για προβλήματα bw.
Αυτό που έχει συμβεί είναι απαράδεκτο! Ούτε κλασικό σερφάρισμα δεν μπορώ πια να κάνω,
μιλάμε σέρνεται το ρημάδι....
Εχω διαβάσει πολλά posts στο συγκεκριμένο thread και έχω καταλήξει ότι έχω πέσει θύμα κοροιδίας.
Αν δεν μπορείς να υποστηρήξεις τους πελάτες σου με επενδύσεις ΠΕΘΑΝΕ...
Προσωπικά έχω ενημερώσει όλους τους γνωστούς μου (με συμβουλεύονται σε τέτοια θέματα επειδή 
ψάχνομαι) και την κάνουν ΟΛΟΙ σιγά σιγά...
Ευτυχώς έχω ΜΟΝΟ 1  μήνα ακόμα.

ΜΗΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΙΔΑΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΝΑΗ

Η ΚΟΡΟΙΔΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ

----------


## EvilHawk

> Παράθεση μηνύματος από το αντίστοιχο θέμα στο insomnia
> http://www.insomnia.gr/vb3/showthrea...14#post1364914
> Από τα γραφόμενα μου φάνηκε σαν άτομο που είχε γνώση του θέματος από μέσα...


Απο τα γραφόμενα του φαίνεται να έχει διαβάσει καλά το παρόν thread ...  :Whistle:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Οτι και να λενε οι κύριοι της HOL σε έναν μήνα θα χάσουν έναν πελάτη και μάλιστα με ετήσιο συμβόλαιο... Οταν αγόρασα την σύνδεση δεν μου είπαν ούτε για ts ούτε για προβλήματα bw.
> Αυτό που έχει συμβεί είναι απαράδεκτο! Ούτε κλασικό σερφάρισμα δεν μπορώ πια να κάνω,
> μιλάμε σέρνεται το ρημάδι....
> Εχω διαβάσει πολλά posts στο συγκεκριμένο thread και έχω καταλήξει ότι έχω πέσει θύμα κοροιδίας.
> Αν δεν μπορείς να υποστηρήξεις τους πελάτες σου με επενδύσεις ΠΕΘΑΝΕ...
> Προσωπικά έχω ενημερώσει όλους τους γνωστούς μου (με συμβουλεύονται σε τέτοια θέματα επειδή 
> ψάχνομαι) και την κάνουν ΟΛΟΙ σιγά σιγά...
> Ευτυχώς έχω ΜΟΝΟ 1  μήνα ακόμα.
> 
> ...


Tις τελευταές αναφορές που υπάρχουν στο forum και λένε ότι δεν υπάρχει πλέον πρόβλημα  τίς διάβασες? Μπορεί τα προβλήματα της γραμμής σου να είναι άλλη φύσεως ....

----------


## georgex

> Η ΚΟΡΟΙΔΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ


Mία ερώτηση.
Νομίζω ότι στην Αμερική υπάρχει νομοθεσία που δεν επιτρέπει να διαφημίζονται επιχειρήσεις με βάση τις δικές τους ικασίες, όπως για παράδειγμα παροχή aDSL 1024/256, και διώκεται ποινικά.
Μήπως και εδώ στην Ελλάδα via E.E.  υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο ?
Όσον αφορά για το τι περνάει και τι όχι νομίζω ότι έχουν περάσει πολλές κοροϊδίες και που αφορούν είδη πρώτης ανάγκης, και όχι για ένα είδος "πολυτελείας" όπως είναι το surfάρισμα...
Πάντως αν θέλεις να υποβάλλεις την καταγγελία σου επέλεξε εδώ

----------


## rockstarhs

Θα σας πω για ενα γεγονος σχετικα με την HOL.Ενας φιλος αγορασε το πακετο της 12μηνης προσφορας(8 μηνες δωρο και 4 με πληρωμη)....512 σε 1024..εχει εδω και 2,5 μηνες περιπου οπου η το downloading ειναι αρκετα πεσμενο..και οταν λεω πεσμενο εννοω πως κατεβαζει το παλικαρι με 3,50kbp/s απο ftp.Καναμε διαφορα speed test και η ταχυτητες ηταν δραματικες.
Πηρε τηλεφωνο στην HOL...του ειπαν..ειναι θεμα το πΟΤΕ...πηγε στον πOTE του ειπαν ειναι θεμα της HOL..εν ολιγης μιλησε με πωλητες,με προισταμενους,με υποδιευθηντες..και καθε φορα του ελεγαν το ιδιο πραγμα... "καντε ενα speed test"..."α ναι οντως ειναι χαμηλη η ταχυτητα,θα το ελενξουμε"..αλλα τιποτα δεν γινοταν.Στο τελος αποφασισε να παρει τηλεφωνο στην HOL για να διακοψει την συνδεση..και ξερετε τι του ειπαν...? Οτι δεν γινεται  :No no:  ... γιατι λεει εχει υπογραψει συμβολαιο 12μηνης παραμονης στην υπηρεσια..Φυσικα αυτο δεν στεκει γιατι οπως ο πελατης υποχρεουτε να ακολουθει τους ορους του συμβολαιου  ετσι και η εκαστοτε εταρια πρεπει να ακοθλουθει πιστα αυτα που και καλα προσφερει... ετσι δεν ειναι??..Πριν 2 μερες το παλικαρι εκανε καταγγελια.
Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν λενε ανοιχτα στον κοσμο τι συμβαινει..ετσι που κανουν ειναι χειροτερα δεν το καταλαβαινουν? :Mad:

----------


## odys2008

Εφόσον πληρώσει και τους 8 μήνες εκτός από τους 4 προπληρωμένους(δλδ όσους του απομένουν ακόμα) μπορεί να φύγει.Αλλιώς πολύ δύσκολα πιστευω

----------


## autokinitakias

Προσοχή.
Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξαναγραφτεί,αλλά η Hol αρνείται να διακόψει τις συνδρομές αν δεν την έχεις ειδοποιήσει 45 ημέρες νωρίτερα.

----------


## sdikr

> Προσοχή.
> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξαναγραφτεί,αλλά η Hol αρνείται να διακόψει τις συνδρομές αν δεν την έχεις ειδοποιήσει 45 ημέρες νωρίτερα.



Ναι το λέει και το συμβόλαιο.....(ή οπώς λένε  την υπογραφή και την...........  δεν την βάζεις όπου νά νε)

----------


## ssonic

Δεν πρέπει όμως να θεωρούμε πως de facto οι όροι είναι 100% νόμιμοι. Δεν ξέρω πιθανώς τι θα έλεγε η ΕΕΤΤ μετά από μία καταγγελία χρήστη HOL για το αν έχουν βάση:
α) οι *45(!!!)* μέρες προειδοποίησης
β) η *νέα ετήσια δέσμευση* αν δεν διακόψεις πάνω στον χρόνο.

Με την *παμπόνηρη* λογική της HOL, θα μπορεί κάποιος μελλοντικά να ζητά 6 μήνες ενημέρωση και να στο ανανεώνει για... 5 χρόνια αν δεν ενημερώσεις  :Thumb down:  

Συμπέρασμα; Κυνηγήστε το για να μην πληρώνετε κερατιάτικα  :Wink:

----------


## Avvocato

Τιποτε απο ολα τα παραπανω δεν ισχυουν γιατι στην περιπτωση του φιλου παραπανω, η εν λογω εταιρεια δεν αποδιδει ουτε το ελαχιστο εγγυημενο που ειναι τα 256κ. Εδω μας λεει πως εκανε τεστ και κατεβαζε με 3κβ/δευτ.

Στην περιπτωση τοσο χαλια γραμμης, σιγουρα μπορεις να κανεις καταγγελια συμβασης, αν επανηλλημενα τους εχεις ενοχλησει και δεν εχουν διορθωσει το προβλημα, μιας κι εδω δεν τιθεται θεμα προτεραιοποιησης, αλλα τεχνικο προβλημα.

----------


## snowgay

Εμένα είναι λίγο καλύτερα τον τελευταίο καιρό αλλά φυσικά όχι όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι...

Σε εσάς;

----------


## harris

> Εμένα είναι λίγο καλύτερα τον τελευταίο καιρό αλλά φυσικά όχι όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι...
> 
> Σε εσάς;


Είναι καιρός τώρα που τα πράγματα πάνε καλά  :Wink:

----------


## Alex1001

Μέχρι ποτε άραγε...?!  :Thinking:

----------


## harris

> Μέχρι ποτε άραγε...?!


Ελπίζουμε για πάντα  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

Δεν μπόρεσα να βρω στην ιστοσελίδα της HOL, ποια είναι η χρέωση της υπηρεσίας μετά τους 12 μήνες του συμβολαίου. Υπάρχει κάποιο link σχετικά με τις τιμές των συνδέσεων ΑΡΥΣ μετά τους 12 μήνες;

Οι μόνες χρεώσεις που φαίνονται, είναι εκείνες στις συνδρομές AnyAccess, όπου μπορεί κανείς να προσθέσει το κόστος της γραμμής ΑΡΥΣ με το κόστος της παροχής internet. Οι τιμές χωρίς τις προσωρινές προσφορές βγαίνουν 80 ευρώ/μήνα για 2 Mbit.

Επομένως, αν μετά τον 1ο χρόνο η εταιρεία τιμολογεί με βάση τις AnyAccess, ο  πελάτης θα πρέπει να πληρώνει 80 ευρώ/μήνα (-5% που έχει έκπτωση = 76 ευρώ/μήνα) για τα 2 Mbit, ενώ τον πρώτο χρόνο πληρώνει 32,5 ευρώ/μήνα. 

Κάποιοι λένε στο forum ότι στην περίπτωση των συνδέσεων ΑΡΥΣ, η χρέωση αλλάζει δραστικά μετά τους 12 μήνες (50% αύξηση σε μερικές περιπτώσεις) και μάλιστα αν δεν ειδοποιήσεις πριν κλείσεις 11 μήνες ότι θέλεις να διακόψεις, ανανεώνουν αυτόματα το συμβόλαιο για άλλους 12 μήνες.

Επίσης, γνωρίζετε αν η υπηρεσία  4 Mbps παρέχεται ή θα παρέχεται στο εγγύς μέλλον υπό τη μορφή full LLU;

----------


## ypopto_mpifteki

Θέλω να επισημάνω κάτι μιας και το θέμα έκανε τον κύκλο του.
Λυπάμαι για τον λόγο που υπάρχουν χρήστες που θα κατηγορήσουν άλλους χρήστες για τα σπασμένα μιας εταιρίας.
Τι παει να πει, υπάρχουν χρήστες που θέλουν να κατεβάσουν ολο το ίντερνετ? Ας υπάρχουν, που είναι το πρόβλημα? Σας κόβουν bandwidth? Δεν είναι δικό τους φταίξιμο αλλά της εταιρίας, αυτή σας κόβει το bandwidth με τις αναδιανομές της η το χάλι του δικτίου της.
Αυτά είναι τα γνωρίσματα της ελληνικής ρουφιανιάς που χτυπώντας τον "διπλανό" σου νομίζεις οτι θα αλλάξει κάτι, αντί να χτυπήσεις αυτόν που φταίει, δηλαδή το "αφεντικό".
Αυτό που μόλις κατέκρινα είναι απο τους βασικότερους λόγους μεταξύ άλλων που δεν αλλάζει ποτέ τίποτα στη χώρα μας. Κανείς ποτέ δεν αγγίζει τον πραγματικό φταίχτη, όλοι θα στριμωχτούμε, θα σπρώξουμε, θα υποβαθμίσουμε, θα σαμποτάρουμε αλλά ποτέ δεν θα διανοηθούμε να κινηθούμε κατά του πραγματικού φταίχτη. Πως να το κάνουμε άλλωστε όταν ολοι οι υπόλοιποι αντί να συμπαρασταθούν θα το δουν και σαν ευκαιρία να μας πάρουν την θέση.
Εγω προσωπικά ντρέπομαι.

----------


## ipo

Η υπηρεσία ADSL βασίζεται στο contention ratio. Γι' αυτο και έχει χαμηλότερη τιμή (1/30) από τις μισθωμένες.

Επομένως δεν μπορεί να κατηγορηθεί η εταιρεία, αν οι χρήστες που έχει είναι απαιτητικοί. Το μόνο που μπορείς να κατηγορήσεις είναι τον τρόπο διαφήμισης, που προβάλει μεγάλες ταχύτητες, τη στιγμή που δεν τις εγγυάται η εταιρεία.

Το αν μια εταιρεία παρέχει καλύτερη υπηρεσία και καλύτερες ταχύτητες, οφείλεται μόνο στον ανταγωνισμό ως προς τις άλλες. Γι' αυτό και ο ΟΤΕ, δεν πολυνοιάζεται να βελτιώσει τις υπηρεσίες του, αφού δεν νοιώθει ακόμα τον ανταγωνισμό. Νομικά δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα, αφού οι ADSL δεν παρέχουν εγγυημένες ταχύτητες και αυτό έχουν υπογράψει όλοι.

Με δεδομένη λοιπόν μία υπηρεσία στην οποία ο καθένας εξ ορισμοί μοιράζεται την ταχύτητα με άλλους 20, είναι έλλειψη κοινωνικής ευαισθησίας το να βρίσκεσαι σε υπερπληρωμένο virtual path και να συνεχίζεις να κατεβάζεις περισσότερο από το 1:20 του bandwidth που σου αναλογεί με βάση το contention ratio.

Πώς να το κάνουμε; Αν το virtual path είναι πλήρες (αν όχι, κατέβαζε όσο θέλεις και δεν ενοχλείς κανένα), τότε με το να κατεβάζεις περισσότερο από το 1/20 (ή 1/N) του μέγιστου bandwidth ανά μήνα, το στερείς από κάποιον άλλο που ηθικά το δικαιούται.

Ο μόνος τρόπος ώστε να μετατραπεί η ηθική δικαιοσύνη, που αναφέρω παραπάνω, σε νόμιμο δικαίωμα είναι το όριο στο διαθέσιμο bandwidth. Άποψή μου είναι ότι αποκλειστικά σε υπερπληρωμένα virtual paths πρέπει να εφαρμόζεται ογκοχρέωση, ώστε να παίρνουν όλοι ό,τι πληρώνουν και όχι κάποιοι βαριοί χρήστες να παίρνουν περισσότερα με τα ίδια χρήματα.

Δηλαδή αν για κάποιον μήνα/εβδομάδα/χρόνο παρατηρείται σε κάποιο DSLAM ή σε κάποια ομάδα χρηστών ότι φτάνει στα όρια η αναλογία bandwidth, τότε πρέπει αμέσως να εφαρμόζεται ογκοχρέωση στους απαιτητικούς χρήστες, ώστε να μην επιβαρύνουν άλλους που πληρώνουν τα ίδια με αυτούς, αλλά δεν κατεβάζουν.

----------


## lewton

> Θέλω να επισημάνω κάτι μιας και το θέμα έκανε τον κύκλο του.
> Λυπάμαι για τον λόγο που υπάρχουν χρήστες που θα κατηγορήσουν άλλους χρήστες για τα σπασμένα μιας εταιρίας.
> Τι παει να πει, υπάρχουν χρήστες που θέλουν να κατεβάσουν ολο το ίντερνετ? Ας υπάρχουν, που είναι το πρόβλημα? Σας κόβουν bandwidth? Δεν είναι δικό τους φταίξιμο αλλά της εταιρίας, αυτή σας κόβει το bandwidth με τις αναδιανομές της η το χάλι του δικτίου της.
> Αυτά είναι τα γνωρίσματα της ελληνικής ρουφιανιάς που χτυπώντας τον "διπλανό" σου νομίζεις οτι θα αλλάξει κάτι, αντί να χτυπήσεις αυτόν που φταίει, δηλαδή το "αφεντικό".
> Αυτό που μόλις κατέκρινα είναι απο τους βασικότερους λόγους μεταξύ άλλων που δεν αλλάζει ποτέ τίποτα στη χώρα μας. Κανείς ποτέ δεν αγγίζει τον πραγματικό φταίχτη, όλοι θα στριμωχτούμε, θα σπρώξουμε, θα υποβαθμίσουμε, θα σαμποτάρουμε αλλά ποτέ δεν θα διανοηθούμε να κινηθούμε κατά του πραγματικού φταίχτη. Πως να το κάνουμε άλλωστε όταν ολοι οι υπόλοιποι αντί να συμπαρασταθούν θα το δουν και σαν ευκαιρία να μας πάρουν την θέση.
> Εγω προσωπικά ντρέπομαι.


Το πρόβλημα είναι στο ότι θέλουν να κατεβάσουν όλο το internet πληρώνοντας 20-25 €/μήνα.
Μακάρι να ήταν πραγματικά αυστηρές οι εταιρίες και να τους ανάγκαζαν να πάνε σε ακριβότερο πακέτο.

----------


## Embraced

> Το πρόβλημα είναι στο ότι θέλουν να κατεβάσουν όλο το internet πληρώνοντας 20-25 €/μήνα.
> Μακάρι να ήταν πραγματικά αυστηρές οι εταιρίες και να τους ανάγκαζαν να πάνε σε ακριβότερο πακέτο.


Τι τις εμποδίζει ναθέσουν τους όρους τούς; Άλλωστε στις διαφημίσεις τους σε downloaders απευθύνονται (και υπόσχονται όλο το internet κατεβασμένο). Όσοι απλά σερφάρουν, τους αρκεί μια απλή dial-up σύνδεση.

----------


## lewton

> Τι τις εμποδίζει ναθέσουν τους όρους τούς; Άλλωστε στις διαφημίσεις τους σε downloaders απευθύνονται (και υπόσχονται όλο το internet κατεβασμένο). Όσοι απλά σερφάρουν, τους αρκεί μια απλή dial-up σύνδεση.


Ανάμεσα στο "απλά σερφάρω" και στο "έχω το PC όλη μέρα ανοιχτό να κατεβάζει" υπάρχουν άπειρες διαβαθμίσεις.
Για παράδειγμα στο σπίτι μου με τη σύνδεσή μας κάνουμε "απλό σερφάρισμα" τουλάχιστον 10 ώρες την ημέρα, κατεβάζουμε κάθε εβδομάδα το τελευταίο επεισόδιο του Παρά Πέντε και του Singles, και που και που καμία ταινία και κανένα τραγουδάκι. Κατά μέσο όρο κατεβάζουμε γύρω στα 10 GΒ το μήνα.
Εκτός αυτού, ακόμα και για απλό σερφάρισμα να θέλει κάποιος το internet, το ADSL είναι καλύτερη λύση από την dial-up.

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι κατά τη γνώμη μου το φταίξιμο το έχουν οι εταιρίες, και όχι οι χρήστες που θέλουν να κατεβάσουν όλο το internet.
Οι εταιρίες θα έπρεπε να έχουν 3 πακέτα σύνδεσης:
-Ένα πολύ φθηνό (με κόστος 10-15€, ανάλογα με ταχύτητα/δέσμευση κλπ) που να επιτρέπει 2GB κίνηση ανά μήνα και μετά ογκοχρέωση.
-Ένα μέτριο (με κόστος 20-25€) και όριο κίνησης τα 10GB ανά μήνα.
Ένα ακριβό (με κόστος 40-50€) και απεριόριστη χρήση.

----------


## sdikr

> Τι τις εμποδίζει ναθέσουν τους όρους τούς; Άλλωστε στις διαφημίσεις τους σε downloaders απευθύνονται (και υπόσχονται όλο το internet κατεβασμένο). Όσοι απλά σερφάρουν, τους αρκεί μια απλή dial-up σύνδεση.


Το ποιος θα είναι ο πρώτος  που θα  χάσει πελάτες, και αν οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι ακολουθήσουν  :Wink: 

Σκέψου να βγεί πχ αύριο ενάς πάροχος και να πεί,  εγώ πλέον  fair use, θα χάσει κόσμο που θα πάνε σε άλλον  (που ο αλλός μπορεί να περιμένει πριν ακολουθήσει)

----------


## nnn

Έχω την εντύπωση ό,τι θέμα εξαντλήθηκε και δεν υπάρχει πλέον TS από την Hol.

----------


## NMaverick

> Έχω την εντύπωση ό,τι θέμα εξαντλήθηκε και δεν υπάρχει πλέον TS από την Hol.


Πάνω σε αυτό έχω να πω ότι χτες συγκεκριμένα κατέβαζα ένα 650 ΜΒ αρχείο από bittorrent και ξεκίνησε από 30 kbps και στη μέση περίπου και μέχρι που τελείωσε ήταν με 70 σταθερά. Εγώ καλά το είδα και ο υπάλληλος της HOL πριν κανα δυο μέρες μου είπε πως δεν κάνουν TS (περιέργως δεν έκανε την πάπια ότι δεν ήξερε τι ήταν τούτο, είπε ορθα κοφτά όχι!).

----------


## ssotiris

> Δεν μπόρεσα να βρω στην ιστοσελίδα της HOL, ποια είναι η χρέωση της υπηρεσίας μετά τους 12 μήνες του συμβολαίου. Υπάρχει κάποιο link σχετικά με τις τιμές των συνδέσεων ΑΡΥΣ μετά τους 12 μήνες;
> 
> Οι μόνες χρεώσεις που φαίνονται, είναι εκείνες στις συνδρομές AnyAccess, όπου μπορεί κανείς να προσθέσει το κόστος της γραμμής ΑΡΥΣ με το κόστος της παροχής internet. Οι τιμές χωρίς τις προσωρινές προσφορές βγαίνουν 80 ευρώ/μήνα για 2 Mbit.
> 
> Επομένως, αν μετά τον 1ο χρόνο η εταιρεία τιμολογεί με βάση τις AnyAccess, ο πελάτης θα πρέπει να πληρώνει 80 ευρώ/μήνα (-5% που έχει έκπτωση = 76 ευρώ/μήνα) για τα 2 Mbit, ενώ τον πρώτο χρόνο πληρώνει 32,5 ευρώ/μήνα. 
> 
> Κάποιοι λένε στο forum ότι στην περίπτωση των συνδέσεων ΑΡΥΣ, η χρέωση αλλάζει δραστικά μετά τους 12 μήνες (50% αύξηση σε μερικές περιπτώσεις) και μάλιστα αν δεν ειδοποιήσεις πριν κλείσεις 11 μήνες ότι θέλεις να διακόψεις, ανανεώνουν αυτόματα το συμβόλαιο για άλλους 12 μήνες.
> 
> Επίσης, γνωρίζετε αν η υπηρεσία 4 Mbps παρέχεται ή θα παρέχεται στο εγγύς μέλλον υπό τη μορφή full LLU;


Τα ίδια ακριβώς ερωτήματα έχω θέσει εδώ και 1.5-2 μήνες στην HOL...επίσημη απάντηση (email) δεν έχω πάρει, παρά μόνο διαβεβαιώσεις (τηλεφωνικές) ότι μέχρι τότε θα έχουν πέσει πολύ οι τιμές, έτσι ώστε στην χειροτέρα θα συνεχίσουμε με την ίδια τιμή.
Για το full llu, μου είπαν (πάλι τηλεφωνικά) ότι είναι στα σχέδια της εταιρίας να δώσουν, και τότε θα βγουν και τα ανάλογα πακέτα και προσφορές.


Τώρα για το TS, προσωπικά θα περίμενα να περάσουν οι γιορτές και εάν μέχρι το τέλος του Ιανουαρίου 2007 δεν έχει επανέλθει το TS, τότε φυσιολογικά θα πρέπει να κλείσει αυτή η μαύρη σελίδα...

----------


## NMaverick

[QUOTE=ssotiris;905551]Τα ίδια ακριβώς ερωτήματα έχω θέσει εδώ και 1.5-2 μήνες στην HOL...επίσημη απάντηση (email) δεν έχω πάρει, παρά μόνο διαβεβαιώσεις (τηλεφωνικές) ότι μέχρι τότε θα έχουν πέσει πολύ οι τιμές, έτσι ώστε στην χειροτέρα θα συνεχίσουμε με την ίδια τιμή.
Για το full llu, μου είπαν (πάλι τηλεφωνικά) ότι είναι στα σχέδια της εταιρίας να δώσουν, και τότε θα βγουν και τα ανάλογα πακέτα και προσφορές.

Επειδή μόλις ξεκίνησα τη συνδρομή με το HIBOX και τα ρώτησα όλα αυτά πριν κλείσω, μου είπαν ότι η χρέωση πέραν του χρόνου της δέσμευσης είναι ακριβώς η τιμή μετά το πληρωμένο εξάμηνο (4+2) δηλαδή 23,44 (τιμή 1024) ή λιγότερο εφόσον ισχύει διαφορετικό (μειωμένο τιμολόγιο). Σε ερώτησή μου αν αυτό το ποσό θα αυξηθεί ή θα πληρώνω επιπλέον κόστη για ΑΡΥΣ στον ΟΤΕ, μου είπαν ότι δεν έχω να κάνω με τον ΟΤΕ γιατί πληρώνουν αυτοί από το ποσό που τους δίνω, ότι τα 23,44 αναμένεται να μειωθούν και σε καμία περίπτωση δε θα αυξηθούν και ότι εκτός από το ότι υπάρχει σχέδιο υλοποίησης ιδιωτικού δικτύου και για τηλεφωνία μέσα στο 2007 και θα μπορώ να διακόψω και τον ΟΤΕ, αφού έχω πάρει πακέτο προσφοράς η τιμή δεν θα αυξηθεί. Τώρα για ένα χρόνο μπροστά δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω, ακόμα παράπονα δεν έχω που να μπορώ να αποδόσω αποκλειστικά στη HOL.

Νίκος

----------


## tansap

Να κατεβαινουν 24 ωρες το 24ωρο πειρατικα παιχνιδια προγραμματα και ταινιες?




για καποιους .................................................

----------


## ipo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις *ssotiris*, *NMaverick*.

----------


## anon

> Επαναλαμβάνω ότι κατά τη γνώμη μου το φταίξιμο το έχουν οι εταιρίες, και όχι οι χρήστες που θέλουν να κατεβάσουν όλο το internet.
> Οι εταιρίες θα έπρεπε να έχουν 3 πακέτα σύνδεσης:
> -Ένα πολύ φθηνό (με κόστος 10-15€, ανάλογα με ταχύτητα/δέσμευση κλπ) που να επιτρέπει 2GB κίνηση ανά μήνα και μετά ογκοχρέωση.
> -Ένα μέτριο (με κόστος 20-25€) και όριο κίνησης τα 10GB ανά μήνα.
> Ένα ακριβό (με κόστος 40-50€) και απεριόριστη χρήση.



ΟΙ εταιρίες φταίνε γιατί για λόγους μαρκετινγ ξέρουν ότι ο τωρινός αριθμός χρηστών στην Ελλάδα περιέχει σημαντικό ποσοστό downloaders. Ομως αυτό δεν μπορεί να προχωρήσει, ειδικά με την πίεση τιμών. Οσο για τα προτινόμενα πακέτα, εγώ θα έλεγα
1) Ενα πολύ φθηνό, ADSL 1Mbps με cap όμως στα 5GB / μήνα και προτεραιότητα Ι σε όλα με κόστος 15 ευρώ / μήνα
2) Ενα μεσαίας κατηγορίας ADSL 2Mbps με cap 20GB / μήνα και προτεραιότητα Ι στις εφαρμογές πραγματικού χρόνου (VoIP / Online Gaming κλπ) και στα υπόλοιπα προτεραιότητα ΙΙ (πιο κάτω δηλαδή) και με κόστος 30 ευρώ / μήνα
3) Ενα Flat Rate (best effort) χωρίς cap, επίσης ADSL 2Mbps, και με προτεραιότητα Ι στις εφαρμογές πραγματικού χρόνου, και σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα προτεραιότητα ΙΙΙ και με κόστος περίπου 40 ευρώ τον μήνα
4) Ενα πακέτο premium, επίσης ADSL 2Mbps/512 ή 4Mbps/1Mbps, με cap 50GB, προτεραιότητα Ι σε όλα, και με κόστος 80 ευρώ / μήνα

Πχ εγώ θα έβαζα όλες τις εταιρικές συνδέσεις στο (4) ή στο (2). Οσοι θέλουν να κάνουν downloading θα πέρνανε το (3) και μπορεί ναι μεν να μην πιάνουν τα 2Mbps συνέχεια (πράγμα που ούτως ή άλλως γίνεται και τώρα), αλλά σίγουρα σε έναν μήνα θα κατεβάζουν περισσότερο απο 100GB. Και επιπλέον θα έχουν και ικανοποιητικό VoiP και λοιπές υπηρεσίες. 

Ολες οι τιμές που αναφέρω στο παράδειγμά μου είναι για υπηρεσίες που συμπεριλαμβάνουν και το κόστος ΑΡΥΣ ή LLU και χωρίς ΦΠΑ. 

Πιστεύω ότι τελικά είναι μονόδρομος και εκεί θα οδηγηθούμε αναγκαστικά πλέον. Μπορεί πολλοί να φωνασκούν ότι όποιος πάροχος βάλει TS κλπ, θα φύγουν και μπλά μπλά... Ομως σκεφτείτε τα εξής:
1) Οι donwloaders δεν είναι όλοι οι συνδρομητές ADSL. Για την ακρίβεια είναι ένα ποσοστό, μικρότερο πιστεύω απο το 50% αλλά σίγουρα μεγαλύτερο απο 10%, γιαυτό και μπουκώνουν οι γραμμές. Εαν με το TS / cap, βελτιωθούν τα πράγματα, θα δυσαρεστηθεί το 1/3 των συνδρομητών, αλλά θα είναι ευχαριστημένοι τα 2/3 των συνδρομητών
2) Εαν φύγει απο κάποιον πάροχο το 1/3 των συνδρομητών, γιατί πλέον δεν παίζει καλα το π2π, τότε μόνο καλό θα κάνουν στον πάροχο. Γιατί θα μπορεί να παρέχει πλέον καλύτερες υπηρεσίες κάνοντας downgrade τα διεθνή του κυκλώματα, με άμεση συνέπεια το κόστος, άρα θα είναι και πιο ανταγωνιστικός => καλύτερες τιμές πακέτων, περισσότεροι πελάτες (που δεν ξέρουν τι πα να πει π2π).....
3) Οι πάροχοι που θα φορτωθούν τους downloaders, θα βρεθούν με ακόμη μεγαλύτερη πίεση για bandwidth (που κοστίζει), και με έναν ανταγωνιστή που θα έχει καλύτερες τιμές (γιατί του περισσεύει το διεθές backbone) οπότε ή θα πρέπει είτε να αυξήσουν τιμές (απαπαπαπα), ή να βάλουν και αυτοί TS / cap κλπ. 

Οπότε λοιπόν είναι θέμα χρόνου πότε θα γίνει αυτό. Εχω την εντύπωση ότι κανένας πάροχος δεν έχει βάλει και δεν βάζει άμεσα κάτι τέτοιο, (μήπως έχει γίνει συμφωνία κάτω απο το τραπέζι; ) και ο λόγος είναι ότι με το που θα κάνει κάποιος μια τέτοια κίνηση θα δημιουργηθεί μεγάλη ανατάραξη στις ισορροπίες και στην πελατειακή βάση. Εγώ έκανα μια εικασία πως θα εξελιχθεί μια τέτοια περίπτωση, αλλά μπορεί επίσης και να γίνουν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα. Οπότε μου φαίνεται κανείς δεν θέλει να χαλάσει την σούπα, και τα πράγματα παραμένουν ως έχουν.... Μέχρις ότου αρχίσουν να μπαινουν τα LLU, βασικά της 4ΝΕΤ. 

Oντας μεγάλος πάροχος, και με την προσπάθεια να καλύψει μέσα στο 2007 την ευρύτερη Αθήνα, σημαίνει με απλά λόγια, πολλές συνδέσεις, χιλιάδες, στα 4Mbps. Αυτό μεταφράζεται ότι για χίλιες συνδέσεις, θέλουμε 4Gbps (με εξωτερικό). Η' έστω για κάθε χίλιες συνδέσεις 1Gbps. Ηδη έχει 3.7 Gbps και υπάρχουν παράπονα. Τι θα κάνει η 4ΝΕΤ; Εαν μπούν μερικές χιλιάδες, πχ 5 χιλιάδες τετραχίλιαρες γραμμές, πως θα αντέξει το κόστος για διπλασιασμό του διεθνούς backbone? => ΤS ή cap σύντομα αφού περάσει και πάλι μια περίοδος με πολλές γκρίνιες κλπ κλπ κλπ....

----------


## karavagos

> Τι θα κάνει η 4ΝΕΤ; Εαν μπούν μερικές χιλιάδες, πχ 5 χιλιάδες τετραχίλιαρες γραμμές, πως θα αντέξει το κόστος για διπλασιασμό του διεθνούς backbone? => ΤS ή cap σύντομα αφού περάσει και πάλι μια περίοδος με πολλές γκρίνιες κλπ κλπ κλπ....


Σε 181 μέρες (καλώς εχόντως των πραγμάτων) θα γνωρίζουμε... :Thinking:

----------


## ipo

Ενδιαφέρον το σενάριο σου anon.

Πράγματι η περίοδος προσαρμογής θα είναι δύσκολη και με γκρίνιες από εμάς, αλλά κάπως έτσι πιστεύω κι εγώ ότι θα κινηθεί η αγορά.

Παραμένω όμως αισιόδοξος και πιστεύω ότι οι τιμές θα πέσουν ακόμα περισσότερο (βασικές συνδέσεις κάτω από 10 ευρώ/μήνα) και κυρίως θα είναι πολύ υψηλότερα το όριο στο μηνιαίο bandwidth. Στο εξωτερικό για τις γραμμές πάνω από 2 Mbps, όπου και βάζουν κόφτη, το όριο είναι στα 100-500 Gbyte/μήνα.

Σχετικά με το ποσοστό των downloaders θα διαφωνήσω, βάσει των εντυπώσεων που δημιουργούνται από το στενό περιβάλλον μου (οι οποίες βέβαια μπορεί να είναι μη αντιπροσωπευτικές για το σύνολο του πληθυσμού).

Παρατηρώ ότι ακόμα και άτομα που δεν ξέρουν από υπολογιστές, βάζουν ADSL για να κατεβάσουν. Ακόμα κι αν δεν έχουν ιδέα, βάζουν φίλους να τους εγκαταστήσουν p2p και να τους δείξουν πώς να τα χρησιμοποιούν. Τα p2p είναι user friendly, επομένως μπορεί να τα χρησιμοποιήσει οποιοσδήποτε με μερικές υποδείξεις.

Υπάρχει μάλιστα η αντίληψη, ότι ADSL σημαίνει κατέβασμα πολλών GByte. Κλασσικός διάλογος:
"Έβαλα ADSL!"
"Α μπράβο! Τι κατεβάζεις;"

Όσοι ήθελαν το always on έχουν βάλει ADSL εδώ και 2 χρόνια (εφόσον είχαν κάλυψη). Πλέον μπαίνουν άτομα επειδή γίνονται προσιτές οι τιμές (10 ευρώ/μήνα με FORTHnet ή φοιτιτικά πακέτα) και είναι έτοιμοι να κατεβάσουν το σύμπαν για να κάνουν συλλογή. Φυσικά κάποιοι από αυτούς θα βαρεθούν κάποια στιγμή κι αυτό ίσως σώσει την κατάσταση. Αν παθιαστούν με τις συλλογές τους, την πατήσαμε.

Θα χρειαστεί καιρός για να θεωρήσει ο μέσος χρήστης δεδομένο το bandwidth και τη δυνατότητα να κατεβάζει, ώστε να μην θέλει να τα κατεβάσει όλα μέσα σε λίγους μήνες.

Το καλό με την υπόθεση είναι ότι πλέον, στη νέα γενιά το ADSL έγινε της μόδας, ακούγεται, το έχει τουλάχιστον ένας στους 5 και τονίζει τα πλεονεκτήματά του. Τα 20 ευρώ/μήνα δεν είναι καλή τιμή, αλλά τουλάχιστον επιτρέπει σε αρκετούς να το ζήσουν και να το εκτιμήσουν. Η εξέλιξη θα είναι πλέον ραγδαία. Εκτιμώ ότι σε ένα χρόνο θα έχει διπλασιαστεί η διείσδυση της ευρυζωνικότητας.

----------


## Tem

> Έχω την εντύπωση ό,τι θέμα εξαντλήθηκε και δεν υπάρχει πλέον TS από την Hol.


σαφώς και δεν υπάρχει. Το ότι η ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος είναι ορισμένες φορές περιορισμένη δεν σημαίνει ότι εφαρμόζεται TS

----------


## pfoul

Ας μου επιτραπεί να διαφωνήσω σε ένα σημείο με τον φίλο anon: 
Στο ότι μία εταιρία θα πρέπει να είναι σαφής ως προς τους περιορισμούς τους οποίους βάζει για να μπορούν να κρίνουν οι πιθανοί πελάτες της από την αρχή ξεκάθαρα. Ουσιαστικά διασαφήνιση του SLA για να μην πρέπει να γίνονται αλλεπάληλα τεστ, εικασίες και ενίοτε και άδικη δυσφήμιση.
Διαφορετικά δεν σέβονται τους πελάτες τους και σίγουρα τροποποιούν χωρίς ενημέρωση μονομερώς τις δικτυακές τους υπηρεσίες.

Κατά τα άλλα, ναι στο traffic shaping ή οποιονδήποτε άλλον σχετικό μηχανισμό.

Φιλικά

----------


## anon

Eννοείται ότι πρέπει να είναι ξεκάθαρα τα πράγματα αυτά. Φυσικά στην πορεία μπορεί κάτι να αλλάξει. Η σωστή, κατα την γνώμη μου, τακτική, είναι ότι κάθε εταιρία πρέπει να έχει το δικαίωμα να αλλάξει τους όρους SLA, αλλά φυσικά στην περίπτωση αυτή θα πρέπει να ενημερώνει τους πελάτες της προηγουμένως σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα (πχ 1 μήνα), δίνοντας παράλληλα την δυνατότητα διακοπής συμβολαίου (πχ 6μηνο, 12μηνο κλπ) με επιστροφή χρημάτων για τον υπολοιπούμενο χρόνο.

----------


## waste

το κολπο ομως με τη HOL ήταν πως το πακέτο που πήραν οι περισσότεροι ήταν το 6+6 που σημαίνει πως οταν λειτουργησε το TS οι περισσότεροι ήταν στο +6 οποτε δεν τους συνεφερε να διακοψουν ενα δωρεαν συμβόλαιο...

----------


## harris

> το κολπο ομως με τη HOL ήταν πως το πακέτο που πήραν οι περισσότεροι ήταν το 6+6 που σημαίνει πως οταν λειτουργησε το TS οι περισσότεροι ήταν στο +6 οποτε δεν τους συνεφερε να διακοψουν ενα δωρεαν συμβόλαιο...


Όταν έγινε ό,τι έγινε, όσοι είχαμε την καινούρια 4άρα ήμασταν στις πρώτες μέρες (άντε μήνα) της ενεργοποίησής μας...

----------


## waste

εσείς με την 4αρα πραγματι εχετε το μεγαλυτερο θεμα αλλα οι περισσοτεροι που επηρεαστηκαν είχαν το γνωστο 6+6 απο τις αρχες του χρονου... εσεις με την 4αρα την πατησατε οπως την πατησα κι εγω που περιμενω 2 μηνες την τελας και εδω και 5 μερες δεν εχω καν τηλεφωνο.

----------


## harris

> εσείς με την 4αρα πραγματι εχετε το μεγαλυτερο θεμα αλλα οι περισσοτεροι που επηρεαστηκαν είχαν το γνωστο 6+6 απο τις αρχες του χρονου... εσεις με την 4αρα την πατησατε οπως την πατησα κι εγω που περιμενω 2 μηνες την τελας και εδω και 5 μερες δεν εχω καν τηλεφωνο.


Δεν αισθάνομαι να την έχω πατήσει σε κάτι... Όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί, ό,τι ήταν αυτό που συνέβη ανήκει στο παρελθόν... 

Οι γραμμές μας πετάνε σε όλες τις χρήσεις... και αυτό το λένε όλοι  :Wink:

----------


## Wonderland

Και δωρεάν αυτοκίνητο να δώσουν, στη HOL δεν επιστρέφω.

----------


## NMaverick

> Και δωρεάν αυτοκίνητο να δώσουν, στη HOL δεν επιστρέφω.


How about**: τετραπλασιασμό στην ταχύτητα με τα ίδια χρήματα?
(Υποθέτουμε ότι -του π*ύστη- θα παίζει όπως προβλέπεται βέβαια... :Laughing:  αλλίως φεύγω και εγώωω... :Clap:

----------


## fusion

Γεια σε ολους και χρονια πολλα, πριν απο 2-3 εβδομαδες εβαλα HOL με Διοδος στα 768.
Δεν ξερω αν ειναι traffic shaping παντως το μtorrent κυριολεκτικα σερνεται με 5KB/s ενω καμια φορα γινεται θαυμα και πιανει τα 25KB/s, επισης υπαρχουν φορες που το βρισκω και μηδενισμενο.
Δεν ηξερα για το ολο ζητημα μεχρι προ λιγων ημερων οταν μιλουσαμε με ενα παιδι που το ειχε διαβασει στο forum σας.
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν υπαρχουν τροποι να βελτιωσω την ταχυτητα χωρις να αλλαξω ISP.
Μηπως αν τους παραπονεθω μεσω τηλεφωνου, ή μηπως με την επιλογη obfuscation που ειχατε αναφερει?

----------


## harris

> Μηπως αν τους παραπονεθω μεσω τηλεφωνου, ή μηπως με την επιλογη obfuscation που ειχατε αναφερει?


Καλώς ήρθες κατ'αρχήν  :Smile: 

Να παραπονεθείς τηλεφωνικώς γιατί κάποιο torrent δεν κατεβαίνει ικανοποιητικά είναι λίγο κάπως, καθώς δεν ξέρουμε τί torrent είναι, πόσες πηγές έχει, οι πηγές πόσο δίνουν κλπ... σε όλους μπορεί να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο...

Φυσικά και ενεργοποίησε το obfuscation, και δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις κάποιο πολύ διαδεμένο αρχείο (π.χ. έκδοση κάποιας πλατφόρμας Linux), ώστε να δεις αν τραβάς ικανοποιητικά...

Πάντως όλοι κατεβάζουμε άριστα πλέον, οπότε μάλλον τα torrents σου δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο :Wink:

----------


## fusion

Καλως σας βρηκα! :Smile:   :One thumb up:  
Εννοειται οτι δε θα παραπονεθω για ενα torrent, αλλα παλι απο ποτε εγιναν παρανομα και δεν το εμαθα? Τι λες να μην ξερουν?
Λεω μηπως κρατησαν το ts στους χρηστες απο Διοδος.
μtorrent χρησιμοποιω και ενταξει εχω δοκιμασει καποια αρχεια με 1-2-3 seeds και λιγους peers παλι η ταχυτητα φτανει στα 20-25KB/s σε ελαχιστες περιπτωσεις.
Σημειωτεον μενω Λαρισσα, δεν ξερω αν ο εκει κομβος εχει το προβλημα.
Εχεις να μου προτεινεις καποιο συγκεκριμενο download απο p2p για να δοκιμασω την ταχυτητα?

----------


## harris

> Εχεις να μου προτεινεις καποιο συγκεκριμενο download απο p2p για να δοκιμασω την ταχυτητα?


Δοκίμασε αυτή την έκδοση του Ubuntu... εμένα λίγα λεπτά μετά το ξεκίνημα καρφώθηκε στα 400kBps  :Wink:

----------


## fusion

Ευχαριστω φιλε harris.
Θα το δοκιμασω οταν γυρισω στο L.A.(r.i.s.s.a.) μετα τις διακοπες.
Θα κρατησει γερα αυτο το torrent μεχρι τοτε?

----------


## harris

> Θα κρατησει γερα αυτο το torrent μεχρι τοτε?


Μόλις το δοκίμασα και πάει σφαίρα  :Wink:

----------


## fusion

Καταρχην χρονια πολλα σε ολους και ευτυχισμενο το 2007!!!(χοχοχο)
Σημερα στης 7 το απογευμα δοκιμασα οπως μου ειπατε το torrent για το ubuntu χωρις καμια αλλη εφαρμογη να χρησιμοποιει τη σθνδεση.
Αποτελεσματα:
Διαρκεια δοκιμης:15 λεπτα
Πανω-κατω ταχυτητα: 20KBps
Max ταχυτητα: 27 κομμα κατι KBps
Τι λετε παιδεια? σερνεται ή δε σερνεται?

----------


## harris

> Τι λετε παιδεια? σερνεται ή δε σερνεται?


Kαλά, καλά... θα σταματήσω να κατεβάζω να κατεβάσεις κι εσύ  :Sorry: 

 :Razz: 

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι σέρνεσαι φυσικά, και πέραν της πλάκας... Τώρα τι μπορεί να φταίει... πολλά  :Sad: 

Ξεκίνησε να κατεβάζεις αυτό το αρχείο από το Πολυτεχνείο, κι επειδή εδώ είμαστε εκτός θέματος, πόσταρε τα αποτελέσματά σου στο θέμα "HOL - Προβλήματα ταχύτητας,Ping και Latency" για την συνέχεια  :Wink:

----------


## LAG

Επειδή σε λίγο διάστημα τελειώνει το 12μηνο που έχω με Otenet, σκέφτομαι να πάω σε HOL x4, αφού μόλις τώρα υποστηρίζεται η περιοχή μου (ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ-ΚΑΡΟΛΟΥ). Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, τελικά, υπάρχει όντως σοβαρό πρόβλημα ταχύτητας P2P σε HOL, ή εξαλείφεται απλώς με obsfuscation και αλλαγή σε υψηλά ports; Γιατί αν έχω 4Mbits και δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω P2P, τότε δεν έχει κανένα νόημα!

----------


## harris

> Επειδή σε λίγο διάστημα τελειώνει το 12μηνο που έχω με Otenet, σκέφτομαι να πάω σε HOL x4, αφού μόλις τώρα υποστηρίζεται η περιοχή μου (ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ-ΚΑΡΟΛΟΥ). Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, τελικά, υπάρχει όντως σοβαρό πρόβλημα ταχύτητας P2P σε HOL, ή εξαλείφεται απλώς με obsfuscation και αλλαγή σε υψηλά ports; Γιατί αν έχω 4Mbits και δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω P2P, τότε δεν έχει κανένα νόημα!


Ακριβώς πάνω από το δικό σου μήνυμα έχω ήδη απαντήσει στο ερώτημά σου βάζοντας και συνημμένη εικόνα!

Βλέπεις να υπάρχει πρόβλημα;  :Thinking: 

Καλώς ήρθες  :Welcome:

----------


## LAG

Σ'ευχαριστώ harris.  :One thumb up:   Το ίδιο καλή απόδοση έχει κι η γραμμή HOL 4Mbit φίλου που μένει Πεύκη, οπότε είναι ενθαρρυντική η εικόνα. Εν τω μεταξύ τώρα η περιοχή μου είδα πως καλύπτεται και από Tellas, οπότε σκέφτομαι και το Zisto. Δυστυχώς εδώ μέσα έχω διαβάσει τα χειρότερα για το support και την αξιοπιστία HOL και Tellas, οπότε θέλει ακόμη ψάξιμο η ιστορία!  :Thinking:

----------


## giavel

> Καταρχην χρονια πολλα σε ολους και ευτυχισμενο το 2007!!!(χοχοχο)
> Σημερα στης 7 το απογευμα δοκιμασα οπως μου ειπατε το torrent για το ubuntu χωρις καμια αλλη εφαρμογη να χρησιμοποιει τη σθνδεση.
> Αποτελεσματα:
> Διαρκεια δοκιμης:15 λεπτα
> Πανω-κατω ταχυτητα: 20KBps
> Max ταχυτητα: 27 κομμα κατι KBps
> Τι λετε παιδεια? σερνεται ή δε σερνεται?


Εχμ ναι όντως σέρνεται. Να σε ρωτήσω, Port forwarding έχεις κάνει στο ρούτερ σου?

----------


## harris

> Εχμ ναι όντως σέρνεται. Να σε ρωτήσω, Port forwarding έχεις κάνει στο ρούτερ σου?


 :Thinking: 

Το μήνυμα είναι 4 μηνών...  :Razz:

----------


## euklidis

Παιδια εγω οταν ειχα 512 επιανα 460kbps. Τωρα εχω 1024 και πιανω 450kbps. Σκεφτηκατε οτι απο τοτε που πεσαν οι τιμες και ανεβηκαν οι ταχυτητες και η κουτση Μαρια εβαλε dsl με αποτελεσμα να εχουν πιταρει ολα τα DSLAM;Εδω που ειμαι εγω βαζουν τους καινουριους σε νεο DSLAM που βαλαν και πετανε. Οι παλιοι ακομα σερνομαστε.

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Το θέμα είναι αρκετά παλιό.
Αν υπάρχουν νέα προβλήματα μπορείτε να ανοίξετε καινούριο θέμα στο ανάλογο sub forum.
 :Closed topic:

----------

